#ubuntu-touch 2011-10-03
<cnd> Hey Satoris
<cnd> I just sent you an email, did you get it?
<Satoris> Not yet.
<cnd> Satoris, ok, I sent it to jussi.pakkanen@ubuntu.com
<cnd> apparently canonical devs don't get @ubuntu.com addresses automatically anymore
<Satoris> Wait, now I got it.
<cnd> hmm, ok
<Satoris> Restarting Evolution did the trick.
<cnd> Satoris, are you an ubuntu member?
<Satoris> Not that I know of.
<cnd> interesting...
<cnd> probably shouldn't spread knowledge of this too far :)
<WebVisitor-0> Hi everybody, can anyone help in drivers of Samsung ld220z touch installation on unbutu linutop 4? tanks.
<Satoris> cnd: have you looked at the spurious gesture bug I commented on Friday?
<cnd> Satoris, not yet
<cnd> Satoris, you can try reverting those commits to see if it fixes things
<cnd> I probably won't be able to do much this week
<cnd> WebVisitor-0, driver development usually occurs on the linux-input mailing list
<cnd> and there's documentation in the linux source code in Documentation/input/multi-touch-protocol.txt
<Satoris> cnd: the regular Oneiric package which does not have the fuzz patch (165) works perfectly.
<cnd> Satoris, ahh, interesting
<cnd> I didn't push it because it didn't have much testing
<cnd> so that's good :)
<cnd> Satoris, can you revert the commit noting the bug the it caused?
<Satoris> Sure thing.
<cnd> Satoris, remember to use bzr commit --fixes='lp:<bugnumber>' where it makes sense
<cnd> including when committing a merge
<Satoris> Does it actually do anything?
<cnd> it adds some metadata to the commit, and it links things up better in launchpad
<cnd> it's not a big deal and isn't worth withholding a commit from merging
<cnd> but it's nice to have
<Satoris> Disconnecting due to package upgrade ->
<Satoris> Final confirmation that 165 was the issue: building the merged branch into a package and installing it makes things work.
<cnd> Satoris, awesome
<cnd> thanks for testing it out :)
#ubuntu-touch 2011-10-05
<gustavold> mordy: ping
#ubuntu-touch 2011-10-06
<bregma> investigating lp:827958
<cnd> bregma, which is that?
<bregma> libgrip crash at gdk_x11_window_get_xid() in eog
<bregma> looks like a latent bug in eog
<bregma> can't be sure 'til I've tracked it down
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> bregma, seb128 is hounding me about it
<cnd> I asked Satoris to take a look
<bregma> saw that, that's why I'm looking at it
<cnd> cool
<Satoris> I think a good step would be to reproduce it on a build that does not have the utouch patch.
<bregma> indeed
<cnd> it would be great if we could do that :)
<bregma> I'm working on that now:  I can reproduce it with the current binary
 * cnd is selfish
<cnd> oh, that's good
<cnd> I didn't know how hard it would be to reproduce
<bregma> I do note that there are many warnings emitted because some functions return NULL and there are no logic checks for tat
<cnd> bregma, in our code?
<bregma> no, in eog
<bregma> most functions check their parameters and return erly instead of having logic that handles the error condition where it occurs
<bregma> libgrip instead assumes it is handed valid data
<bregma> I think this is the cause of the problem, libgrip assumes object invariants hold, eog does not and checks validity of everything all the time
<bregma> different design philosophies
<cnd> ahh
<bregma> there is definitely a logic error in libgrip involving maze of twisty little passages, all different
<cnd> bregma, does that mean you can't repro without the libgrip addition?
<bregma> correct
<cnd> ok
<bregma> it looks like a widget and its toplevel get out of synch somehow during a convoluted sequence of signals
<bregma> it's a matter of making sure everything is lined up nicely before trying to get actual X11 info
<bregma> it is indeed a little maze of twisty passages, all different
#ubuntu-touch 2011-10-07
<Satoris> The end to end tester now does gesture magnitude inspection. That makes it actually usable.
#ubuntu-touch 2012-10-04
<speakman> Hi folks! How are "pixle smooth" scrolling in Chromium going? :)
<cnd> speakman: we hoped for great things, but the potential relationship with some of the chromium devs seemed to go silent
<cnd> as far as I know, things have not progressed :(
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-30
<foriamroot> is there an existing bug with the time on the "lock" screen not matching the system time?
<nhaines> foriamroot: yup.
<foriamroot> k
<AmEv> Quick question: Is it possible to use a CM10 base instead of a CM10.1? For my Toshbia Thrive, WiFi doesn't work at all with the current CM10.1 build.
<DJJeff> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY TABLET WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unity Started And It F*CKING WORKS!!!!!!!!!!
<DJJeff> http://i.imgur.com/kqFzRdI.png
<DJJeff> The following extra packages will be installed: libunity-core-6.0-8 unity8 unity8-private
<DJJeff> FIXED MY TABLET TY TY TY TY TY
<DJJeff> wifi a bit slow :( but oh well im gonna youtube this shit now and show it off
<duflu> DJJeff: What hardware?
<DJJeff> 1st Gen Samsung Tab 10.1
<DJJeff> (p4wifi) (P7510)
<DJJeff> I also have a LG Nexus 4 but im not ready to put Ubuntu Touch on it yet
<DJJeff> couple glitches here and there but oh well the damn thing turns on and works
<DJJeff> just recorded a vid with my Nexus 4 will upload in a min
<DJJeff> 5min till my video is uploaded :)
<DJJeff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izBSHlrAMfQ X_X my failed attempt at recording with sugar and coffee in my system
<DJJeff> 3min in is where I show off the actual tablet
<SuperLag> How long should this stage take, on a Nexus 4? --> INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<SuperLag> I'm just doing this for my very first time. No experience with Ubuntu Touch before. It's also my first time doing anything non-stock with an Android.
<duflu> SuperLag: Several minutes at least
<SuperLag> awesome
<SuperLag> it just came up
<SuperLag> I have no network SIM in this phone, and want to connect to wifi. I'm looking at the wifi settings, and I expect to be asked for a password... but that's not happening.
<SuperLag> let me clarify that further... I expect to be presented with a password request, once I select my wifi ap from the list. I select my network, and no password request is coming.
<ejat> SuperLag, mine was working fine with the wifi .. its prompt asking password
<dholbach> good morning
<ejat> morning
<DJJeff> SuperLag, are you running ubuntu touch now?
<nerochiaro> pete-woods1: good morning, do you know if the problem with the info from some apps not appearing in the infographics that Bill emailed about was sorted already ?
<pete-woods1> nerochiaro: I'm not sure
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I helped them with some fixes, but bill didn't ask for any more help, so I kinda assumed they'd got it working
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: i see. i'm finishing flashing today's image, let's see if it works ok. i'll poke you if it doesn't and can't figure out if anything is wrong in the apps themselves
<didrocks> hey popey ;)
<didrocks> popey: do you mind testing latest image (#70) and tell us if it looks good? we want to promote that one regarding AP results
<Dentych> Hello. I'm very interested in Ubuntu for Android. What is the current status of it? Is it possible to be used on a Galaxy S4 for example?
<DJJeff> 326 root      20   0 87392  51m 3660 R  99.5  7.1 288:13.28 NetworkManager
<DJJeff> 02:02:56 up  5:17,  1 user,  load average: 1.08, 0.97, 0.97
<DJJeff> I blame this crap: ubuntu-phablet ofonod[12629]: create_ril: can't connect to RILD: No such file or directory (2)
<DJJeff> Dentych, there is a page somewhere with list of supported devices
<DJJeff> Dentych, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<om26er> didrocks, is video recording still expected to work before release ?
<didrocks> om26er: I don't really know about that one TBH. I think first step is to get this media switch done, then, we can move along :)
<didrocks> om26er: oh btw, do you have time for testing the image?
<didrocks> seems popey isn't around
<didrocks> that will help to know if we can promote it
<om26er> didrocks, I am testing it I think
<didrocks> om26er: is it good for publishing based on your dofgooding?
<didrocks> dogfooding*
<om26er> didrocks, whats in saucy-proposed seems to have problems, unity8 gets really slow when unlocking the screen. The last blessed image was less problematic
<didrocks> Saviq: is it known? ^
<didrocks> om26er: maguro or mako?
<Saviq> didrocks, nope, just flashed devel-proposed and didn't see such?
<didrocks> I don't as well for my little tests
<om26er> didrocks, mako
<om26er> Saviq, lock the screen for 10-15 minutes then pick the phone up
<Saviq> om26er, k,
<om26er> I have seen that issue during the whole weekend
<om26er> there is one issue where unity8 would crash once, it will come back and after a few seconds everything will hang. The screen will become static
<om26er> now the only remedy is to restart the phone. restarting unity8 does not change anything in that case..
<DJJeff> SuperLag: This May Help http://i.imgur.com/ya2z2LW.png
<marone> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 7, and now it isn't recognized by adb anymore. Is there a hidden developer option which I need to enable to have adb shell access to the device?
<DJJeff> are you running Windows? or Linux?
<DJJeff> if you are running Linux try $ lsusb and see if your device shows up
<DJJeff> marone ?
<Saviq> om26er, I just let it run for some time and works fine after unlocking - have started some apps now and will try again
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<didrocks> Saviq: same here
<didrocks> (I let it locked as well)
<didrocks> ogra_: please publish #70
<didrocks> om26er: would be interesting to get more info on your issue so that Saviq can debug
<om26er> didrocks, sure I am trying to reproduce
<ogra_> didrocks, i need popwey (or someone else on the avengers list) to send the announcement
<ogra_> *popey
<didrocks> ogra_: well, popey doesn't seem to be around, so let's not block the publication on that? I can send it on ubuntu-phone at worst
<didrocks> (or you can send it ;))
<popey> ogra_: didrocks am now..
<popey> ogra_: need a mail sending?
<ogra_> popey, yep, 20130929/70
<popey> ogra_: it's all tested okay? (I haven't as I'm doing other tests on my devices)
<ogra_> yeah, all fine
<popey> great, sending now
<didrocks> \o/
<ejat> \0/
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, ping
<ogra_> dpm, poke
<dpm> hey
<ogra_> dpm, so looking at the spreadsheet, in line 114 in the "landing asks" there is a line from you that refers to "landing plan 48" ... but i cant find it there
<ogra_> do you know if that landed already of if that referral to landing plan is just wrong
<ogra_> (landing no. 48 is surely something different)
<dpm> ogra_, hm, I can't see it either. I didn't write that column (D), it might be best to ask didrocks
<ogra_> well, he asked me to ask you :)
<ogra_> so i assume it didnt land yet
<dpm> ogra_, I don't think it's landed, as the merge proposal for the seeds change wasn't approved yet
<didrocks> let's assume that it didn't land then
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> didrocks, ogra_: what is the current blocker for the timezone stuff uploads?
<didrocks> ogra_ is working on something I guess today for it
<ogra_> pitti, working on landing it atm :)
<pitti> ogra_: ah, prima!
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, what's up
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, some trouble with OptionSelectorDelegate...
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, you may have seen the screencast on Friday with the mostly working wifi-selection...
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, yeah
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, but the checkmark for the selected delegate just doesn't show...
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, could you refresh my memory and show me that screenshot again?
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> seems like my nexus went flat during the w.e again
<seb128> do we still have a known issues where devices don't suspend as they should?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL3eqd-R4Ak ... as far as I can tell, it's because listView of the delegate is null for some reason... get lost of runtime-warnings
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, but when I hard-code a list-model instead of loading at runtime the checkmark shows up as expected and listView isn't null
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, the question now is... how to make the OptionSelectorDelegate also work correctly with the model being loaded/filled at runtime
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, have you tried manually setting the ListView?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, it's marked as readonly so I didn't try
<ogra_> seb128, Laney, selecting a new wallpaper gets be a balck background in the latest image
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, could you try make it not readonly?
<ogra_> *black
<nic-doffay> I didn't really expect this use case
<nic-doffay> which is why I market it readonly :/
<nic-doffay> *marked
<nic-doffay> monday
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I'll give it a try...
<seb128> ogra_, I can't test, my device went flat again during the w.e, need to recharge
<seb128> ogra_, but if there is an issue it's in content-hub, check with gusch
<ogra_> seb128, well, not sure if it is content hub, the preview in the app is also black .... it works fine on mako, but not on maguro
<ogra_> happens on both, surfaceflinger and Mir
<seb128> ogra_, well, what you describe is either a toolkit issue to display image, or a content-hub issue (not returning the right image)
<ogra_> right i dont think it is the latter (i cant imagine device specific bugs there)
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, hm... not working...
<ogra_> davmor2, could you check that on maguro ^^^ ?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, although I don't really know if I'm setting/binding the listView correctly
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap I just need to grab some logs from the weekend before I do anything exciting :)
<ogra_> okie
<ogra_> (no hurry at all ...)
<davmor2> ogra_: right current image or what I've been playing with over the weekend?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, making it not readonly doesn't seem to help...
<ogra_> davmor2, current
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, I'd query Saviq about it, not sure what QML is doing there. It's obviously not before the rest of the bindings. That's my first thought, thing is I'm not sure how to work around it.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, yeah... I guess I've seek out Saviq and/or mzanetti for this one
<gusch> ogra_ seb128 so with latest image selecting a backgroudn works again, and the needed SDK change hopefully lands soon, sothe settings an unit8 can be adapted to fix the black wallpaper issue
<ogra_> gusch, well, it works on one device but not the other, is that expected ?
<gema> ogra_: what is the component that handles the updates?
<pitti> ogra_: ah, thanks! want me to upload livecd-rootfs, lxc-android-config and systemd?
<ogra_> which updates ?
<gema> ogra_: I cannot make a full image upgrade from 20130919 to 20130929
<gema> ogra_: the image won't download
<davmor2> ogra_: right mid flash and then I'll test
<ogra_> pitti, after android is done
<pitti> ogra_: (in particular, the patched systemd will get along just fine if the new files aren't there yet, and cjwatson is waiting for that for an udev fix)
<gema> ogra_: maybe I should just raise the bug against system settings
<pitti> ogra_: ack, so after lunch
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ping
<ogra_> gema, probably because you missed the renaming of the channels, talk to stgraber, there was a transition (you should update more often ;) )
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hi
<gema> ogra_: I am testing full updates
<ogra_> gema, yes, tha the old channel names were dropped
<gema> ogra_: I update every day, everybody does, maybe that's the problem :)
<gema> ogra_: ack, when was that?
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i|grep channel
<ogra_> channel: saucy-proposed
<ogra_> gema, check that ^^^
<gusch> ogra_: which device, what works?
<ogra_> gema, i think around the 21rd it was fully dropped after a one week transition reriod or so
<gema> ogra_: channel: stable
<ogra_> gusch, on mako i can select a bg just fine, everything works as expected, on magur i get all black ... in the preview of the settings app as well as on the actual bg
<gema> ogra_: I need to be in saucy-proposed for it to work, right?
<ogra_> gema, no, if you had stable before you want "saucy" now
<gusch> ogra_: expected, as on mako the max. texture size is big enough, in maguro it isn't
<gema> ogra_: what image is the first one that is in the new channel?
<ogra_> gusch, great,m thanks, i'll just wait for a fix then
<ogra_> gema, no idea, i would have to dig up the announcement mail from ubuntu-phone
<gema> ogra_: I can do that
<popey> ogra_: stable and devel have gone now?
<popey> no longer symlinks
 * ogra_ digs for stgrabers mail to not spread nonsense
<popey> hah
<gema> ogra_: this one: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04111.html?
<popey> "System image channels rework landing on Monday"
<popey> yes
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> ah so the ones dropped are daily and daily-proposed
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> then i supposed gema's issue isnt related to the channel renaming
<gema> ogra_: I will raise it and let you and stgraber decide
<gema> ogra_: bug 1233094
<ubot5> bug 1233094 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233094
<ogra_> yeah. assign to barry or stgraber
<gema> ogra_: ok
<dpm> hi tsdgeos, I think you worked on this - do you happen to know which branch tedg is referring to? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calendar-app/1231136/+merge/188002
<dpm> WebbyIT, ^
<gema> stgraber: I gave you bug 1233094 as per ogra's instructions
<ubot5> bug 1233094 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233094
<tsdgeos> dpm: i don't know anything about that
<tsdgeos> besides what ted says makes sense
<dpm> ok, thanks tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> why would you launch the app all the time with qmlscene /usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml --new-event --starttime=%i --endtime=%i ?
<tsdgeos> do i need to create a new event every time the app is launched?
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: arguments are not required
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> you are passing them
<tsdgeos> all the time
<dpm> that's clear, we're now just trying to find out the branch to reuse the functions
<tsdgeos> if they are not required
<tsdgeos> why are they there?
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: maybe I didn't understand how to implement them: can they invoke if they aren't write in calendar-app.desktop?
<WebbyIT> *can they be invoked
<tsdgeos> WebbyIT: i don't understand your question
<tsdgeos> what is "they"?
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: I have to implement not required Arguments; Do I have to specify arguments in calendar-app.desktop?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> you may want to read the desktop spec
<tsdgeos> about what the Exec key means
<tsdgeos> because adding stuff there
<tsdgeos> without having any idea of what it does
<tsdgeos> is not good
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: let's me search it
<tsdgeos> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#recognized-keys
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: ok, thanks
<xnox> lool: I envy your skills! thanks to you android emulator is now booting our kernel, mounting rootfs and running init. I've "rediscovered" patch in bug #524893 . Thanks a lot =)
<ubot5> bug 524893 in android (Ubuntu) "versatile: Can't boot initramfses" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524893
<xnox> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> xnox, versatile ? didnt we drop that after lucid ?
<xnox> ogra_: sure, but the bug is "stock ubuntu kernel + initramfs are too large, and qemu doesn't give it enough RAM space bump the constant to higher place" which is exactly the same bug I have been hitting with our kernel vs android kernel.
<xnox> *thus bump the constant.
<ogra_> oh. ok
<ogra_> our initrd is below 8M though
<xnox> to be honest above details are beyond me, but above one liner changes makes android's qemu boot our kernel and touch-initrd. I'm in a happy place.
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well, lool seems to have understood it at least :)
<om26er> who develops powerd these days ?
<om26er> my phone is in a state where pressing the power button does not turn off the screen. I would like to help debug
<popey> there's a bug about that
<ogra_> om26er, on Mir ?
<popey> hmm, maybe not
<om26er> ogra_, without
<om26er> SF
<ogra_> there were Mir issues ... but they were fixed
<ogra_> om26er, sforshee owns it i think
<om26er> I should switch to Mir, it seems cool kids are using it these days
<ogra_> well, within the next two days we'll all be cool kids ;)
<om26er> ogra_, I think I was told that powerd is now being developed by asac' team. Matt said that
<ogra_> asa has no team ...
<ogra_> *asac
<ogra_> or "has all teams" as you want to put it :)
<popey> We are all in asac's team. Hallelujah brother!
<om26er> the statement was vague then
<ogra_> well, all developers are at least :)
<ogra_> a bit i'd say
<didrocks> om26er: I think they mentionned phonefundation rather? so chicken's team
<didrocks> (ChickenCutlass)
<om26er> hmm.. I guess
 * om26er had a million crashes in the weekends, now he can't reproduce any :/
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: so, I have to modify Exec entry in Exec=qmlscene /usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml %u
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: after that, how can I parse Arguments?
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: thanks in advance for your patience ;)
<tsdgeos> how did you do it before?
<tsdgeos> how changing the Exec lines changes how you have to parse Arguments?
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: I think doesn't chanke, but now it doesn't work
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: I added Arguments {...} in the app, and then check the value with args.values.name
<tsdgeos> WebbyIT: what do you mean it doesn't work?
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: from a terminal, now with qmlscene /usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml --new-event args.values.newevent is false
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: with previously Exec entry, was true
<tsdgeos> WebbyIT: to be honest i don't think you need %u there
<tsdgeos> at most you'd need %U
<tsdgeos> but since it's not urls you are passing
<xnox> ogra_: well, now I have a bucket things to patch, propose merges and/or upload =))))
<tsdgeos> i don't think you need anything at all
<ogra_> yay
<tsdgeos> and if you need there's something wrong somewhere
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: Tried also %U, but doesn't works, I'm going to try with nothing
<WebbyIT> tsdgeos: also withi nothing args.values.newevent is false... :/ thanks for your support, I'll wait tedg
<tsdgeos> ah, didn't see it was one of those apps that it's launched by qmlscene
<tsdgeos> i wonder what's the rationale in us keeping suggesting that
<tsdgeos> but oh well, don't listen to me :D
<ogra_> pitti, android is building, upload at will :)
<pitti> ogra_: yay, doing
<tsdgeos> zsombi: is http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-arguments.html supposed to work on apps that are launched via qmlscene?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> zsombi: ok
<tsdgeos> zsombi: WebbyIT is having problems with it if you have some time may want to give him some pointers on what's needed
<pitti> ogra_, Laney: lxc-android-config got auto-accepted, livecd-rootfs and systemd need u-release review
<Laney> pitti: ok, will look
<ogra_> pitti, uh, set -x will be quite noisy in livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> (set -e should be sufficient next time ;) )
<Laney> ogra_: does it look ok to you?
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> pitti: Also could that perhaps be "ln -s writable/$f /etc/$f" to make it less confusing when mounting a filesystem from outside?
<cjwatson> I see no reason that needs to be an absolute link
<ogra_> wont break either atm though
<davmor2> ogra_: ha camera app to gallery button doesn't work
<ogra_> davmor2, confirmed
<ogra_> file a bug if we dont have one yet
<davmor2> ogra_: how are you activating the content picker?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> --verbose
<davmor2> ogra_: isn't that the original issue you wanted me to look at
<jibel> davmor2, gallery button is bug 1229291
<ubot5> bug 1229291 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "gallery button does not work in camera app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229291
<davmor2> jibel: thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, selecting a wallpaper was the original issue, but gusch confirmed there is a bgu open for this
<ogra_> (not enough ram on maguro)
<ogra_> *bug
<davmor2> ogra_: oh nice yeap I can confirm it anyway :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> works on mako
<tsdgeos> ogra_: any clue why removing /etc/init/ssh.override doesn't work?
<tsdgeos> i get a Device or resource busy even i have write access
<ogra_> tsdgeos, yes, see the related discussion ion the phgone ML
<ogra_> :P
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: >/etc/init/ssh.override
<cjwatson> (i.e. empty it rather than removing it)
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: did that
<ogra_> (in suppary you cant remove files on the ro imags. make it an empty file)
<tsdgeos> didn't help
<tsdgeos> i can reboot for the fifth time
<tsdgeos> maybe it helps
<ogra_> *summary
<cjwatson> check /var/log/upstart/ssh.log then
<ogra_> it helps if your nework is configured :)
<tsdgeos> my network is configure
<tsdgeos> and there's nothing in that log file
<tsdgeos> there's not even a log file
<tsdgeos> i'll keep trying after lunch
<lool> xnox: oh cool, so that fixed the initramfs issue for you with emulator?
<xnox> lool: yes =)
<lool> awesome, I look forward to playing with the emulator images  :-)
<xnox> lool: i also had to apply patch from bug #610742 to get to the initramfs bug first. ;-)
<ubot5> bug 610742 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "qemu shows "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 335" for pselect in Maverick" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610742
<xnox> android at times feels obsolete.
<pitti> ogra_, Laney: ah, can drop the set -x
<pitti> cjwatson: ah, someone already accepted it, but I'll upload a followup
<ogra_> neither was a blocker
<cjwatson> indeed
<pitti> ogra_: I was going to keep the set -x for the first image build, and drop it if/once it succeeds, sounds ok?
<pitti> (just in case)
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, seems tsdgeos is right, emptying the .override doesnt start ssh
<SuperLag> wow. The look is impressive, but this install is horribly unresponsive.
 * ogra_ wonders why it did when he tested it
<cjwatson> does it work if you "start ssh" manually?
<ogra_> yes
<pitti> cjwatson: livecd-rootfs 2.191 uploaded with relative symlink
<SuperLag> If I simply reissue the same command that I did to flash the Nexus 4 with its initial install, will that do a reinstall?
 * cjwatson blames upstart
<ogra_> it deosnt start either if i copy the ssh.conf over the .override
<ogra_> which is weird
<cjwatson> Not with any evidence or anything, but I can't see how it's openssh's fault ...
<SuperLag> I want to try this again, before I arrive at any conclusions.
<SuperLag> One issue, for example, I try to change the timezone, because the time is consistently stuck at UTC... and that screen doesn't respond to my touch
<ogra_> thats not implemented yet
<ogra_> should be ready tomorrow
<SuperLag> ogra_: is that directed at me?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> jodh, around ?
<SuperLag> Okay. Good to know. Is there a list of what has/has not been implemented?
<zsombi> WebbyIt: so, what's up?
<lool> xnox: interestingly, there seems to be a path forward to provide pselect in the bug
<Laney> pitti: wasn't accepted, but will do now
<pitti> Laney: it's a bit strange; it wasn't in unapproved any more, but I didn't get an accept or reject mail
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+changelog
<pitti> that now has 189 and 191, but not 190 !?
<Laney> 30/09 13:14:38 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (saucy-proposed) [2.190]
<Laney> 30/09 13:14:39 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (saucy-proposed) [2.191]
<pitti> ah, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=livecd-rootfs
<pitti> it was rejected
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/151916508/livecd-rootfs_2.189_2.191.diff.gz
<ogra_> looks all fine
<pitti> so perhaps cjwatson rejected it due to the absolute links, should be good now
<Laney> yep
<Laney> no, that was me
<cjwatson> pitti: I didn't.
<SuperLag> When the device is being flashed... should there be activity on the screen, or is it normal for the screen to stay dark until the process is complete?
<ogra_> it should jump bacl and forth between fastboot and recovery mode and then finally boot into a session (note the boot takes quite long ~3min with black screen)
<SuperLag> yeah, it's been at least twice that long... maybe three times that long... and the screen is black
<ogra_> on what device is that ?
<SuperLag> Nexus 4
<SuperLag> and I just hit the lock button, and it rebooted
<ogra_> well, i just installed todays image here
<SuperLag> Google logo, and now back to black screen
<ogra_> and it worked fine
<SuperLag> I'm not disputing that it works, at all... it may very likely something I've done wrong
<ogra_> well, there isnt much you can do wrong
<ogra_> as long as you leave the usb plugged it should eventually finish
<ogra_> whats the install command you used ?
<SuperLag> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<ogra_> yeah, that should just work
<SuperLag> Yes. It's up
<SuperLag> So, currently, under "Date and Time" you cannot make any changes? and that's forthcoming?
<ogra_> yep, the fixes were just uploaded and will make it into the next image
<ogra_> the next QTA update should bring them to you
<ogra_> *OTA
<SuperLag> I just got today's image, as well, I think... because when I reissued that command, it did some downloads
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/more-robust-test-server/+merge/188019 all the tests pass on my device but jenkins doesn't seem to be very happy
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so i only comment-approved it
<nerochiaro> om26er: did you sync up with esac to figure out why the autopilot tests for notes are too unreliable ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: as we discussed last week
<dholbach> ralsina, alecu: hey hey - which fixes need to land for the update manager app to work?
<popey> are there tests on the update manager app? It just crashes on start for me
<om26er> nerochiaro, oSoMoN proposed a fixed that made the situation much better, I spent a lot of hours trying to figure where I gave up that its a bug in the app
<om26er> nerochiaro, is the problem still happening ?
<SuperLag> ogra_: what kind of device(s) do you test with?
<SuperLag> is the Nexus 4 a common one to use?
<ogra_> SuperLag, Nexus4 and galaxy nerxus are the current devices we focus on
<SuperLag> excellent
<ralsina> popey: the tests are in the queue to land as well. Also the fix to the crash.
<popey> sweet
<ralsina> popey, dholbach: we found a new bug while testing it on friday, so we can land a partial fix now and a better one later
<ralsina> partial as in "it will not crash but it will not find all your updates"
<dholbach> ralsina, is that 1231389?
<ralsina> dholbach: yes, that's the crash
<jibel> om26er, I cannot reproduce bug 1227746 with 20130929 on mako, is it still an issue for you?
<ubot5> bug 1227746 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "no wireless networks are visible after toggling the wifi switch a couple of times" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227746
<om26er> jibel, yeah, its probably fixed. ted knew about the issue so I think he must have fixed it.
<om26er> jibel, you can close that one.
<dholbach> thanks ralsina
<jibel> om26er, good, in exchange I found bug 1233132
<ubot5> bug 1233132 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "switching wifi on/off several times shows invalid APs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233132
<daker> oSoMoN: do you have any ColorPicker design ?
<om26er> jibel, I think there must be a bug report for that already. It was like a common bug in Lexington
<om26er> jibel, I can't reproduce it because it requires to have quite a few wireless networks available, I only have 2 right now
<jibel> om26er, it is possible, but didn't find one, feel free to mark it as duplicate if you know the bug #
<nerochiaro> om26er: you need to check with asac, he is the one that reported the problem in the first place
<nerochiaro> om26er: so you think it's a bug in the app ? what was the fix that was suggested ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, well he reported because he was told by someone of the issue, which is probably the CI team. since the failures are not happening anymore its fixed 90%
<om26er> nerochiaro, asac is on vacation btw
<nerochiaro> om26er: what do you mean fixed 90% ? what's the remaining 10% ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1231745
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231745 in notes-app (Ubuntu) "Notes app is unusable if its fails to load the image on startup" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> nerochiaro, sometimes while I run the test like 2-3 times in a loop the app window would appear, it will have the note with an image in it but the UI is blocked (hanged) so autopilot tries to click a note and expand but fails
<om26er> summary: since the UI is blocked, clicking on a note does nothing but autopilot expected it to be expanded. -- hence the test fails
<nerochiaro> om26er: but why is it blocked ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: and it is reproducible ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i know you worked on that before, did you get anywhere wrt running adbd as phablet  ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, that's the bug :) hints are that when the image server in the autopilot tests is not ready and the app starts that causes the problem.
<om26er> nerochiaro, its reproducible for me atleast on mako. though it does takes a few attempts
<nerochiaro> om26er: but not on maguro ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, no, no one say that issue on maguro, it was only failing on mako in the CI insfrastructure as well
<sergiusens> ogra_, only research, I need to get back on that
<ogra_> sergiusens, only if you find time, else hand what you have over to me, ChickenCutlass asked me to look into it
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, but it's a different one from https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1231745 - another bug should be filed for that problem
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231745 in notes-app (Ubuntu) "Notes app is unusable if its fails to load the image on startup" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> (though i'm currently wrangling with ssh ... seems the planned way of enabling it doesnt actually work)
<sergiusens> ogra_, through android properties you mean?
<ogra_> sergiusens, by starting it from the user session
<ogra_> sergiusens, (adbd now
<ogra_> )
<sergiusens> ogra_, ah
<om26er> nerochiaro, its probably the same. Olivier's fix imroved the situation and now we see a "note" previously there was nothing in the UI as attached screenshot show *but* the app was frozen in that case as well
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's a bit more complicated than that, the adb code is a bit picky
<om26er> it now freezes a bit later and less often
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, i know
<sergiusens> ogra_, if you launch adb in 'user mode' you need to run with one of those hardcoded AIDs
<ogra_> right so we need to swithc the hardcoding to one we have :)
<ogra_> i.e. the phablet user one
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, that's my first easy solution although I haven't tried it yet
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i'll look into that
<ogra_> after i found out whats wrong with ssh
<sergiusens> not sure what else would rise after that
<sergiusens> ogra_, ack
 * ogra_ doesnt really have an idea hwo to debug that ssh issue though 
<ogra_> having jodh around to give a hand would really help :/
<nerochiaro> om26er: i don't know if that's the case, but the bug is marked as fixed. and you're saying it's not fixed, it just made the situation better. so we either need to reopen the bug with a new explanation and steps to reproduce or open a new bug.
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, fyi, couldn't help noticing that over the weekend my phone was switching to 3g when I was running around town :)
<om26er> nerochiaro, a new bug is needed, yes
<nerochiaro> om26er: can you please take care of it ? (stating that it happens only on mako, and giving steps to repro ?)
<om26er> nerochiaro, ok, sure
<nerochiaro> om26er: thank you
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^
<jodh> ogra_, tsdgeos: I get the same behaviour. It's seemingly because that file is a mount point (look at /etc/fstab). One for stgraber maybe?
<cjwatson> jodh: It's meant to be a mount point
<cjwatson> jodh: That's in order to make it writable on an otherwise RO image
<jodh> cjwatson: ok, well tsdgeos needs to unmount, delete and 'start ssh' then
<cjwatson> Uh
<tsdgeos> i can start ssh manually
<tsdgeos> that works
<cjwatson> That's not an acceptable path for this :)
<tsdgeos> but i was expecting it was so easy
<cjwatson> Why does Upstart break when it's a mount point?
<tsdgeos> since there was a ubuntu-phone thread for it
<tsdgeos> i was pointed to
<tsdgeos> seems it may be not
<cjwatson> jodh: The reason your solution isn't good enough is that it will only work when / is writable, and the entire point of this approach is to work when it's RO to support the SDK on read-only images
<cjwatson> So we have to fix this, but not that way
<ogra_> jodh, the rootfs is readonly, making it a bind mount to a rw space is the only way we have to make it writable
<ogra_> jodh, we also cant just delete it
<ogra_> (by design)
<cjwatson> Oh, would "sudo initctl reload-configuration" work?
<cjwatson> That would make sense ...
<cjwatson> So ">/etc/init/ssh.override; sudo initctl reload-configuration"
<ogra_> jodh, so the idea was to have "manual" in it by default and empty it (or copy over ssh.conf) to make it start automatically
<Lunito> hi, i would like to try a recent build of ubuntu touch for maguro, is there one that is more recent then the one on the wiki?
<cjwatson> Except that doesn't quite make sense, apparently it wasn't taking hold on reboot
<cjwatson> So I guess Upstart isn't honouring override files on different mount points?
<ogra_> and that worked with a real file when i tested it .. seems upstart ignores it due to the mount ?
<ogra_> *snap*
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> (So sorry, ignore my "sudo initctl reload-configuration" comment, that's mostly a false path)
<Lunito> and I'm curious, will I be able to output 1080p via MHL on maguro for things like browser and shell?
<Lunito> perhaps I can have two displays, the builtin and the HDMI? does the hardware even support that?
<ogra_> cjwatson, well with pitti's last changes we could perhaps handle upstart jobs similar to the TZ bits ... that should make the file removable (despite being a dangling symlink then)
<cjwatson> ogra_: That depends on the exact reason this doesn't work right now
<cjwatson> If it just stops traversing /etc/init/ at mount points, that would make no difference
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in the browser, when i tap and hold on an image i don't get a "copy" menu item anymore, just a "copy image URL" item. is that by design ?
<pitti> ogra_: note that the new "synced" mode specifically doesn't work for removing files -- the initramfs will then copy back the original image version into /etc/writable/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yes
<ogra_> pitti, oh, right :(
<cjwatson> ogra_: And in the case of the TZ bits there really is no alternative within POSIX file handling interfaces, whereas this sounds more like a bug in Upstart
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, for the record i think it's confusing for the user to have to use that to copy images to the notes, but if design wants it that way it's ok.
<ogra_> cjwatson, agreed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and i tested it with notes, and i can paste images contrary to what bug 1228375 says. can you confirm it please ?
<ubot5> bug 1228375 in notes-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "pasting image into note doesn't work" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228375
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: with today's image
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: testing
<lool> ricmm: around?
<seb128> fginther, hey, do you know why https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-pin/+merge/188104 is not being merged?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: how do you manage to paste anything in a note, I’m getting this bug where the copy/paste menu is all collapsed
<lool> ricmm: there's a range of issues in Mir mode which I think all boil down to a feature which we're completing: 1) upstart-app-launch can't start apps without --desktop_file_hint on Mir,  2) music-app stops when put on the background on Mir,  3) can't change the volume in music-app on Mir (this might actually be something else)
<lool> ricmm: it smells like this is all down to identifying which app is currently running, and I think this is in progress by someone in your team or you?  I guess it relates to bringing apps to the front too
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i got a normal menu
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you’re not seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1226990 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226990 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Saucy) "Cannot Copy or Cut and Paste text on a Note" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: haven't seen it yet
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: let me play around with it some more with more or less notes on screen and see what happens
<AskUbuntu> What kind of dock hardware will Ubuntu Touch use? | http://askubuntu.com/q/351856
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: regarding pasting an image, I marked the bug invalid, I’m able to paste too
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok great
<Mirv> jhodapp|afk: FYI still getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1231418 test fail, although contact sil2100 if you suspect it's because of updated autopilot in the PPA and not a change in mediaplayer-app that could cause it. he's collecting a list of AP failures that may be related to the proposed newer autopilot version.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231418 in mediaplayer-app "TestPlayerWithVideo.test_time_display_behavior seems to fail consistently" [Critical,New]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i managed to get the collapsed menu. looks horrible
<sil2100> Mirv: removing AP from the PPA now
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i mean it's not collapsed, the items are all overlapping each otehr
<sil2100> Mirv: hopefully this time the stack got redeployed properly ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok then...
<fginther> seb128, one moment
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah, exactly, the items are overlapping
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: can you please investigate this issue? I have a feeling the problem is with the UITK itself, but maybe it’s the notes-app that doesn’t use the popover correctly?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: is this good or bad? :)
<daker> oSoMoN: do you have any ColorPicker design ?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, not sure how it could be bad :) it was meant as a compliment, network switching to 3g seems to be automatically fixed ;)
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I'm asking because I know there are still some things I need to fix :)
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, ok
<oSoMoN> daker: nope, I haven’t seen any
<rickspencer3> but thanks for the fixes so far
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: thanks for the feedback
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll have a look
<foriamroot> Having some issues if anyone wants to chime in: Nexus 4 current daily. After apt-get -y upgrade phone keeps dropping cellular connection and becoming non responsive. Tried to restart via terminal app (sudo reboot) and it halts at the Google logo (i.e. splash screen) and does not boot. Had to wipe data and reflash touch-armel and touch-armel. Any ideas?
<foriamroot> Unable to pull a log file as I had to wipe to get it to boot.
<foriamroot> EDIT: Had to reflash touch-armel and touch-armhf*
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i have the same feeling, i'll check with the sdk guys
<cwayne> kenvandine: ping
<foriamroot> Did have an issue when upgrading about the touch module having an invalid version number and the module being excluded which resulted in an error in initramfs yesterday. Sent the pastebin link to Alan for analysis, however, I can not find the link right now.
<kenvandine> cwayne, pong
<cwayne> kenvandine: when are account-plugins-as-click-packages coming?  i assume after 13.10?
<fginther> seb128, it's in the build quee
<seb128> fginther, since friday? how come others got merged today before it?
<fginther> seb128, since friday? hang on
<seb128> fginther, well, ted approved it on friday
<kenvandine> cwayne, i'm not sure, mardy ^^
<fginther> seb128, hmmm, I see. I just scanned the queues and saw it there.
<fginther> seb128, taking a second look
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<cwayne> kenvandine: even though one already exists, i've got a fitbit app that actually uses the online account, so it's kinda worhtless to try and release it until account-plugins can be added :)
<mardy> cwayne: yes, after 13.10 (see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1219644 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1219644 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Account plugins should be made confinable by apparmor" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> cwayne, indeed
<daker> zsombi: do you plan making a ColorPicker too ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: do you know in which repo the component showcase for the sdk lives now ?
<zsombi> daker: so far not
<fginther> seb128, sorry about that, it's not merging because there is an open pre-requisite: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntu-system-settings/show-when-bluetooth-is-scanning/+merge/187960
<foriamroot> ls
<seb128> fginther, oh, ok, thanks
<zsombi> nerochiaro: afaik same as before...
<seb128> tedg, ^ do you plan to review that one as well?
<cwayne> pete-woods: heya, any idea on when libusermetrics is going to be landing?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: oh, nevermind that. was being blind
<zsombi> ;)
<pete-woods> cwayne: I'll try and land it in the next day or two
<zsombi> np
 * tedg is confused
<tedg> seb128, I'm pretty sure I did review that one...
<tedg> Is there two?
<seb128> tedg, yes
<seb128> depending on each others
<tedg> seb128, Oh, I did approve it.
<tedg> Jenkins is unhappy
<tedg> Eh, looks like a Jenkins hickup
<ogra_> nah, cant be, we wouldnt build our infrastructure around something unreliable
<tedg> seb128, Reapproved
<tedg> ogra_, It's not unreliable, it just hasn't reached a consistent state yet.  Think of it as "big data".
<foriamroot> Pulled this from the IRC logs from yesterday. Was the error I got after running apt-get -y upgrade: http://pastebin.com/jHEaQ61G
<foriamroot> The entire conversation is located here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/29/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<foriamroot> @ around 1900 hours.
<xnox> foriamroot: use dist-upgrade, upgrade doesn't know how to remove packages to upgrade to new abis.
<foriamroot> Ahhhhhhh.
<ogra_> tedg, once it reaches this state, does it rewrite itself in something sane automatically ... like non-java ?
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> ogra_, You'll enjoy the Erlang version.
<ogra_> haha
<foriamroot> For future reference is there a way to pull log files without a computer (I was out when it "crashed") for diagnostics purposes?
<powermaniac> Hey
<powermaniac> I was wondering if you guys know how to convert a debian .iso into a .bootimg and .img?
<powermaniac> So that this guide then becomes compatible for debian also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<ogra_> that wont work
<powermaniac> ogra_: Okay I assume you can't make a .bootimg and .img out of a .iso then?
<ogra_> .img is a totally undefined format
<powermaniac> ogra_: All I know is they are using it in this wiki, have no idea what the actual file format is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<ogra_> we have .img's that have partitions on them which resize themselves magically after being dd'ed to the target device, we have .img' images with self extracting tarballs etc etc
<ogra_> (teh nexus7 uses the latter)
<ogra_> these images are produced in a special way and not compatible to what you would find on an ubuntu iso (or debian one)
<powermaniac> ogra_: Oh okay, atleast I've now found someone that knows about this
<ogra_> to build the same thing for debian you would actually have to produce a debian img image like the above from scratch
<SuperLag> Is configuring email accounts implemented yet?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: when i use Action items inside an ActionsList inside an ActionsSelectionPopover i get a warning about setting Action.visible, and it tells me i should use ActionItems instead. But the showcase for popover still tells me to use Action. shouldn't that be fixed ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yep, it should
<davmor2> popey: should the alarm now work?
<popey> davmor2: no
<nerochiaro> zsombi: can using Action instead of ActionItem cause problems in the UI ? like the menu items overlapping with each other or the menu not being the right height ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: not sure, I haven't followed that path recently, timp was on it but he's away now
<doanac> sergiusens: all the click pieces seem to be in place. however, i'm having trouble getting the application to launch. I'm just doing something simple with upstart now: initctl start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2
<doanac> and that won't launch
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm asking because i see this problem in the notes app and it wasn't doing that before. i will try to use ActionItem to see if it fix the problem. but If it doesn't that's something that needs to be investigated further
<sergiusens> doanac, latest image?
<doanac> sergiusens: yep
<sergiusens> doanac, just flashed, let me test
<zsombi> nerochiaro: agree
<sergiusens> doanac, works on latest stable though
<doanac> i'll grab that and try from there.
<gema> barry: the problem was on N4
<gema> barry: the upgrade bug
<sergiusens> doanac, it just worked for me
<doanac> hmm.
<sergiusens> doanac, start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2 after sudo -i -u phablet
<gema> barry: why are you testing N7?
<sergiusens> doanac, I'm typing on irc and loosing the game :-P
<sergiusens> doanac, check ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.log
<doanac> sergiusens: let me reboot. that does nothing on my mako and I don't get anything interesting in the logs
<barry> gema: because that's what i have? ;)
<gema> barry: then you are not the person verifying this problem, right?
<gema> barry: trying to recover my N4 from a disaster now
<barry> gema: i suppose it could be a device related issue, but the recommendation still stands: we need to gather the log file to do any further debugging
<gema> barry: ok, I will have to generate it again, because I am pretty sure anything that was in there is gone
<gema> barry: by now it is probably -6 , not -5 :)
<doanac> sergiusens: still fails. all i get in the upstart log is: ** (process:2286): ERROR **: Unable to submit Zeitgeist Event: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.zeitgeist.Engine was not provided by any .service files
<doanac> i think that's unrelated
<barry> gema: ah.  well, i can certainly reflash with -6 and see if it's reproducible on the n7.  i'd be a bit surprised if it's a device-specific issue
<gema> barry: did you do an update that required to download the full image or did yours just require some upgrade files?
<gema> barry: I had an update worth 216 MB
<barry> gema: it did some deltas
<sergiusens> doanac, can you do a bootstrap?
<gema> barry: I was trying to trigger the "download a full new image"
<gema> barry: but I am not sure if I did
<gema> barry: the problem may well be in the UI
<barry> gema: that can't be done through the ui, but it can be done through the -cli
<doanac> sergiusens: i think that's the default way we provision a device. i'll double check everything though.
<sergiusens> ogra_, can you remind me where the android images live?
<gema> barry: if I go back enough and I tell the UI "download" and then install, what happens?
<gema> barry: shouldn't that be handled automagically?
<barry> gema: i'm not sure what the "that" is there.  what should be handled automatically?
<gema> barry: the fact that you are trying to upgrade so much content that it is better to download a full image
<gema> barry: I discussed this with slangasek back in the day and that is the expected behaviour
 * cjwatson briefly tries dropping-letters on grouper.  Good grief it isn't half slow :-(
<cjwatson> I really hope that isn't typical of UT games
<gema> cjwatson: it gives you more time to think!
<gema> be positive :D
<sergiusens> beuno, btw, if xnox agrees, you can wipe his webapps; we are no picking up the 'com.ubuntu.developer.webapps' ones
<cjwatson> gema: Well, except when it spends ages rendering the animation after you select a word, and then it catches up with dropping several letters at once
<xnox> sergiusens: if the new ones work, go ahead.
<gema> cjwatson: that's bad
<barry> gema: there's a heuristic about how to decide what upgrade path to take.  the calculation is: +100 for every extra reboot, +1 for every 1MiB over the smallest path, distance the upgrade leaves you from the highest destination.  so, with the first and last being equal, it will favor the smallest download
<barry> (tbh, i suppose we should question the "distance" score now because of the change in version numbering)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ?? in the archive inside the android package
<gema> barry: I am making a note of that and trying again whenever I get my phone working
<cjwatson> Is the CI review in https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/friends-app/dh-python2/+merge/188338 a transient failure?
<sergiusens> ogra_, I mean on the fs layout, looking for the android root ramdisk
<gema> barry: let me know if you change the algorithm, plz
<cjwatson> Can't see anything regarding my change there
<barry> gema: ok.  i think i should add some additional logging to show the candidates and their scores
<sergiusens> ogra_, I guess I can just check mount :-)
<barry> gema: i doubt i will change it before 13.10, unless we identify an actual problem
<ogra_> sergiusens, same place as before for unpacking (/var/lib/lxc/amdroid/) and /android for the running container i think
<gema> barry: ack
<gema> barry: is there a way to identify, automatically, how many images I need to go back to be able to trigger the full image upgrade?
<sergiusens> ogra_, there we go, /android/system/boot/android-ramdisk.img ... thanks
<ogra_> :)
<gema> barry: how do you test it?
<barry> gema: unfortunately no, you have to manually inspect the index.jsons.  it's possible that stgraber has a tool to help with that analysis
<gema> stgraber: ^ do you?
<sergiusens> ogra_, ah, forgot I it was easier just to replace system.img :-)
<tedg> asac, lool, Hey guys, pete-woods is looking at the HUD issues and we're trying to get more data.  Is there a chance we could release HUD with this small change?  https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/environment-investigation/+merge/188349
<stgraber> gema: there isn't, you indeed need something to parse the index.json, look at the size of the latest full image (total size by adding all the files), then try and go back as far as possible until you get a total required download size bigger than the full image
<lool> tedg: asac is on leave
<stgraber> gema: if all you're looking at doing is forcing the device to do a full image, you can also pass "-b 0" to system-image-cli which will force a full image
<tedg> lool, No releases then?  :-)
<lool> tedg: ping didrocks, I'm +1 on it
<Saviq> om26er_, so... maybe the phone just does not wake up completely after going to low-power?
<gema> stgraber: I want to do it like a user would, via the UI
<tedg> didrocks, can haz release please?
<Saviq> om26er_, and that's why it's slow?
<om26er_> Saviq, yes I think that's the reason. The slowness till the time when you have screen touched, if you leave it for a few seconds it will become normal
<om26er_> something bad in powerd is happening probably
<Saviq> om26er_, yup, sounds like it
<om26er_> It could be mako specific else others would have reported that. atleast Rick reported a similar issue from what I remember, don't know if anyone else faces the same problem as well.
<didrocks> tedg: can you add it to the landing ask once merged?
<didrocks> tedg: I'll get it asap then
<tedg> didrocks, No, I can't.  I'm not important enough.
<popey> tedg: you're important to me!
<didrocks> tedg: ask your boss then! :p
<tedg> popey, I was, now there's a CAH UK edition, I feel I've lost all my power.
<popey> \o/
<stgraber> gema: then it sounds like you guys will have to write some python ;)
<cwayne> Saviq: anything from the Qt guys about that bug  by any chance? :)
<Saviq> cwayne, which one?
<Saviq> cwayne, the "empty scopes"?
<cwayne> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> cwayne, they asked for a testcase which tsdgeos provided, should get some feedback soon, and we'll start getting this in tomorrow, unless they come up with a reason not to
<cwayne> Saviq: awesome! thank you
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also, the guy isn't really happy with the patch
<tsdgeos> since it means loading some types twice
<beuno> xnox, I can remove them, but I'd rather you unpublish them yourself   :)
<tsdgeos> but i hope he doesn't suggest another of those "let's do it right" things
<tsdgeos> which means "let's rewrite half of the stuff"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but did not come up with anything better?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<xnox> beuno: i'll unpublish them myself.
<beuno> xnox, thanks  :)
<Guest66755> hi
<cwayne> hi
<Guest66755> just did a phablet flash to a galaxy nexus...
<Guest66755> Waiting for install to finish on device... how long should i wait?
<cwayne> Guest66755: i've seen it take quite awhile
<Guest66755> ok, i will wait for 10 minutes
<popey> Guest66755: yeah, it takes ages on gnex
<ogra_> a msall century
<ogra_> *small
<ogra_> (or two)
<Guest66755> ok, it worked :) thx
<Guest66755> so now testing ^^
<popey> yay
<Tassadar> hi, do I need to somehow enable adb on current daily images, is it not supported anymore or do I have broken USB cable?
<ogra_> likely the latter
<ogra_> adbd didnt change
<Tassadar> yeah, the cable wasn't even connected to my ntb ^
 * Tassadar has ntb hidden behind the monitor
<mfisch> mhr3: do you have a work-around for the scopes not loading bug?
<cwayne> mfisch: sounds like we expect to hear from Qt guys very soon about it
<mfisch> cwayne: we need something by wednesday at the latest though, so I'd like a backup plan
<mfisch> cwayne: who are "the qt guys"?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^ see mfisch's q
<cwayne> mfisch: see scrollback above with me/saviq/tsdgeos
<mfisch> cwayne: ok
<cwayne> mfisch: just wanna be 100% sure so doing it fresh
<tsdgeos> mfisch: there is no backup plan other than "patch it in our Qt even if upstream disagrees"
<tsdgeos> you can't fix it any other way than where the bug is
<MacSlow> Saviq, all issues addressed... -> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1/+merge/187312/comments/430595
<bfiller> tedg: how do I determine the id of a specific settings panel per: settings:///system/$(plugin)
<bfiller> ubuntu-system-settings
<bfiller> Open a specific settings panel in the settings app.
<bfiller> tedg: like I want to open the accounts panel
<sil2100> mardy: ping!
<Saviq> MacSlow, k thanks
<mfisch> tsdgeos: can you send me the patch you sent to the Qt guys?
<mfisch> cwayne: ^
<bfiller> seb128: ^^^ do you know how I get id of a specific settings panel?
<tsdgeos> mfisch: it is written in the bug
<tedg> bfiller, It's the plugin name.
<mfisch> tsdgeos: yes, it is, sorry about that
<bfiller> tedg: where is list of plugin names?
<Guest66755> no data & no sim
<tedg> bfiller, ls /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/*.settings
<bfiller> tedg: thanks
<boiko> larsu: hi :)
<larsu> boiko: hey, how are you?
<boiko> larsu: good thanks, and you?
<larsu> very good as well, thanks
<boiko> larsu: so, on Friday I was debugging one problem that some messages from the telephony service would not go into messaging-menu
<larsu> uh oh
 * larsu senses trouble
<boiko> larsu: and after some investigation I noticed there are some errors appearing on the indicator-messages-service side
<boiko> larsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1229387
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229387 in messaging-app "SMSs not appearing in msg menu" [Critical,In progress]
<boiko> larsu: it is reporting a memory corruption somewhere, not sure what is causing that, but I managed to write a simple program that triggers this behavior very easily
<larsu> boiko: ah, I've been hearing such reports, but couldn't reproduce yet. I found two possible memory corruptions already (fixes are in MRs right now). I'll try you test program in a bit
<larsu> boiko: can you send it to me via email please? U1 seems to be down
<boiko> larsu: great! thanks a lot!
<larsu> boiko: did you miss my last message? (u1 is still down...)
<cwayne> ogra_: heya, any idea when we can expect image 71?
<boiko> larsu: oups, I missed that one, DSL hickup :)
<ogra_> cwayne, after the landing meeting (which starts at the full hour) i guess
<cwayne> ogra_: awesome, thanks
<boiko> larsu: let me attach the program directly to the bug report
<ogra_> depends what went through today
<larsu> boiko: thanks!
<ogra_> and whats still in flight to wait for
<bfiller> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> bfiller, pong
<bfiller> kenvandine: regarding sharing with friends, we currently don't support sharing photos with twitter do we?
<kenvandine> nope
<bfiller> kenvandine: ack, we are going to remove it from gallery app per design and go directly to account settings or sharing and not display the menu
<kenvandine> ok
<jodh`> ogra: bind mounted Upstart jobs work if you use 'initctl reload-configuration'. However, haven't yet identified what is stopping this working in the touch env yet...
<davmor2> tedg: is anyone on your team having issues with indicator date/time sometimes not being there on a reboot?
<ogra_> jodh`, there might indeed be more involved
<seb128> bfiller, what ted said
<tedg> davmor2, Not sure if charles has gotten to it yet, he had it on a TODO at one point.
<davmor2> tedg: ah no worries then, more a check it was known. As I get hit by it intermittently so thought I'd ask :)  THanks :)
<Saviq> lool, confirmed, no volume under mir
<mfisch> sergiusens: is there a manual test plan for images or just automated stuff?
<Saviq> sergiusens, I'm getting the "protocol-error" quite often when phablet-flash tries to push backup to the phone (on different devices) - any idea how to fix?
<Saviq> sergiusens, it probably shouldn't remove the backup file at least, then
<om26er_> mfisch, hey! will you take a powerd issue today ? :)
<om26er_> bug 1233257
<ubot5> bug 1233257 in powerd (Ubuntu) "[mako] waking from deep sleep, phone is pretty slow, takes a while to get back to normal speed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233257
<lool> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> lool, got a bug#
<Saviq> ?
<lool> Saviq: it was in the chat, looking in my emails
<Saviq> lool, ah bug #1233245
<ubot5> bug 1233245 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume up/down keys not working in music-app with Mir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233245
<lool> yup
<lool> barry: around?
<barry> lool: yep
<lool> barry: would you have an ETA for the system-image upload?
<lool> barry: we're about to kick an image build, but we're thinking of you for the next one perhaps late tonight?
<barry> lool: yes, i think that's a good idea.  it'll give me time to try to squeeze LP: #1221844 and LP: #1231628 into s-i 1.6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221844 in Ubuntu system image "Support channel aliases tracking" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1231628 in Ubuntu system image "Support for phased updates" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231628
<barry> lool: give me a cutoff time for uploading s-i
<lool> barry: actually we'd rather include you now rather than include you with these two bugs
<lool> barry: so 2 uploads preferred over one  :-)
<lool> barry: don't think these two block us from switching right now, they are 13.10 goals though
<barry> lool: gotcha.  i'd like to do a quick test on my device and then i'll tag and upload.  say 15-20m?
<lool> awesome
<NewUTouchUser> Hi. Is there a way to take TCP connection from Nexus 7 with Ubuntu Touch to a workstation through USB?
<lool> barry: could you coordinate just before you upload?
<lool> barry: in a hangout with landing team
<barry> lool: sure, give me the url
<lool> barry: we just need to decide whether we build one just before s-i inclusion, or whether we wait for it  :-)
<barry> lool: either way is fine with me, but remember it's lunch time here :)
 * barry hears weird grumblings
<lool> barry: channel aliases tracking is just when the alias change what it points at, regular support for aliases will work?
<lool> barry: I mean, aliases work today and will keep working?
<barry> lool: well, there's no special support for aliases in the client at all right now, but to the extent it looks like a "regular channel" everything should Just Work
<NewUTouchUser> Let's say that I can take TCP connections (e.g., SSH connections) from my workstation to my Nexus 7 through USB. Is this possible the other way around?
<barry> lool: so i guess the answer to your question is "yes" :)
<mfisch> mhr3: is there a way to make unity8 go back to the old way of doing launcher faves (gsettings)? I'm trying to debug a non-functional launcher fave
<mhr3> mfisch, we no longer do gsettings for launcher? good to know :)
<mhr3> Saviq, ^?
<lool> barry: Cool
<lool> barry: so we actually need to roll a bunch of images to allow your landing
<popey> sergiusens: do we have a way to launch apps reliably from the command line ? running the aa-exec line isn't sufficient, nothing shows on the device
<lool> barry: we'll roll an image in a few to include all latest bits we have including download-manager
<mfisch> mhr3: it gets migrated to accounts-services
<lool> barry: then we'll roll another image immediately after that one which will be the target image to upgrade to in our tests
<lool> barry: the idea is to install our next image, 71, install system-image in it, then upgrade to 72 with it
<mfisch> om26er_: that bug looks like sforshee may have some ideas on it. I am 100% not working on powerd anymore :(
<lool> barry: if that passes, we can upload system-image and put it in 73
<om26er_> mfisch, ok, I'll ping him :)
<om26er_> sforshee, hello, incase you are wondering which bug bug 1233257
<ubot5> bug 1233257 in powerd (Ubuntu) "[mako] waking from deep sleep, phone is pretty slow, takes a while to get back to normal speed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233257
<barry> lool: ok.  building a test package here now.  once that completes i'll put it on my device and do a test upgrade.  that works i can upload at any time
<sforshee> om26er_: I don't think that has anything to do with powerd
<NewUTouchUser> Hmm... If you don't know how I can take a connection from a Nexus 7 with Ubuntu Touch to my workstation through USB (at least the opposite is possible), then do you know where I could find this information?
<lool> barry: perfect
<sergiusens> popey, upstart, ... start application APP_ID=[app_id] ...
<om26er_> sforshee, well that only happens after deep sleep. I am almost sure its not a problem in unity8
<sergiusens> popey, you can get the app id from ls ~/.local/share/applications
<popey> ah!
<sergiusens> Saviq, noted, need to fix that
<popey> desktop file name = app_id?
<mhr3> mfisch, actually mzanetti would know better about launcher
<popey> without .desktop
<sergiusens> popey, sans the .desktop
<popey> Suh-weet!
<popey> thanks
<sergiusens> popey, yup
<sforshee> om26er_: all powerd does is switch suspend on or off. Once it's switched suspend off it doesn't do anything else later to make it even less suspended.
<sergiusens> popey, logs when opened show up on ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-[app_id].log
<om26er_> sforshee, is there a way i could turn off auto brightness and check if the problem happens again ?
<sergiusens> mfisch, jfunk is your goto for manual test plan
<lool> barry: would you upload a ~ppa1 snapshot of it to ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build PPA?
<sforshee> om26er_: well I have a MR for powerd that would let you turn it on or off via powerd-cli, but it hasn't been merged yet
<barry> lool sure, if it the local build completes
<sforshee> om26er_: ChickenCutlass's team owns powerd now, I'm just helping with bug fixing
<om26er_> sforshee, right, I'll wait for that
<barry> or maybe *when* the local build completes
<sforshee> om26er_: I don't know how soon they plan to merge it, the code has been sitting around for 2+ weeks now
<om26er_> sforshee, ok. I switched to Mir a couple of minutes ago and the issue is not happening under Mir so maybe this bug may as well be suppressed with the switch
<sforshee> om26er_: well that seems like confirmation that it isn't related to powerd
<nerochiaro> gusch: here is the related MR for gallery app: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-url-dispatcher/+merge/188390
<gusch> nerochiaro: looking
<nerochiaro> gusch: in my case i noticed a problem where more than a single instance of the camera app gets launched when switching, even if it's already running. it's a bug in the dispatcher though, so I think the MR should not be blocker because of that
<nerochiaro> bfiller: do you know who is responsible for the dispatcher ? I think i have found a bug in it
<bfiller> nerochiaro: tedg and loicm
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I thought the single instance stuff has landed, so may in fact be a bug, tedg should know
<tedg> bfiller, nerochiaro, still has Jenkins issues: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/gallery-app/single-instance/+merge/186611
<bfiller> arrrhhhhggggg!!!!!!!!
<bfiller> fginther|lunch: ^^^^
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/camera-app/single-instance/+merge/186608
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/mediaplayer-app/single-instance/+merge/186615
<tedg> Those are the three that seem left
<bfiller> dis-continuous-integration
<mfisch> jfunk: is there a manual phone test plan you can point me to?
<om26er_> Saviq, btw facebook icon on the dash home does not open anything.
<bfiller> tedg: just re-approved all three of these
<tedg> bfiller, Cool, got my lucky rabbit's foot!  Let's go!
<bfiller> so freakishly fed up with this
<jfunk> mfisch, is there a specific area which you are interested in?
<popey> sergiusens: (also dpm/mhall119) http://pad.ubuntu.com/click-move now has results of running all those click packages which downloaded/installed. (at the bottom)
<jfunk> and elopio ^^
<sergiusens> popey, hmm, funny that the three that failed are already preinstalled and that may be the reason they failed :-)
<popey> i did remove the debs
<popey> ah, no i didn
<sergiusens> popey, sudoku, dropping letters and stock ticker aren't supposed to have debs
<popey> oh okay
<popey> ah, they're already clickified
<sergiusens> popey, they are already click and already in the image by default
<gusch> nerochiaro: I commented on your gallery MR
<sergiusens> popey, grilo is supposed to be on the dev channel
<popey> this is a clean install of todays image
<popey> 70
<sergiusens> popey, but still fail due to apparmor/grilo
<popey> brb
<jdstrand_> sergiusens: what are those failures?
<mfisch> jfunk: pmed you
<sergiusens> jdstrand_, for the music app? Access to the grilo db
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i noticed that when i long tap on an image that is also a link in a web page i don't get any option to copy the image URL, just to copy the target URL. so there is practically speaking no way to copy these images
<sergiusens> jdstrand_, but I though music was going to be shipped as a deb anyways due to all the other issues with it
<barry> lool: local build and test on device looks good.  i just dput a ~ppa0 version to the ppa above.  i'd like to get some lunch, but let me know if/when i can upload s-i 1.6 to the archive.  i'm tagging and am ready to upload at any time
<jdstrand_> sergiusens: I thought we decided the the music-app would not be confined?
<jdstrand_> right
<sergiusens> jdstrand_, I'm still building it for completeness
<jdstrand_> it could be click-- it would just be "unconfined"
<jdstrand_> (for now)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: good point, links are given priority, I guess this case is not handled, can you please file a bug?
<nerochiaro> gusch: good suggestion. less code is always good
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes
<sergiusens> jdstrand_, let me switch it then to unconfined
<lool> barry: thanks
<nerochiaro> gusch: done. note that AlbumOverview didn't use onCameraStarted
<barry> lool: 1.6-0ubuntu1 ready to upload.  should i do that now or get lunch?
<barry> lool: i will get lunch now and watch the scrollback for upload approval
<cjwatson> What does s-jenkins resolve to, for those for whom it resolves?
<cjwatson> Never mind, just found https://wiki.canonical.com/ProductStrategyTeam/Quality/VPNInstructions?highlight=%28s-jenkins%29
<cwayne> cjwatson: 10.97.2.10 i think
<cwayne> ah, nm
<cjwatson> Can somebody cause http://s-jenkins:8080/job/friends-app-ci/27/ to rebuild, or else give the 'cjwatson' account access to do so?
<gusch> nerochiaro: approved
<dpm> popey, oh, cool, thanks. Did you have the chance to see if any .mo files were installed as part of the core apps click packages?
<popey> dpm: no, am re-installing anyway, and will check this time
<popey> (promise) :D
<dpm> popey, no worries, thanks!
<popey> sergiusens: "devel images (not stable)" does that mean channel devel-proposed?
<sergiusens> popey, yeah
<sergiusens> popey, devel-proposed I thought was dead
<popey> sergiusens: which do you suggest I install then? ☻
<sergiusens> popey, ah, still there
<lool> barry: please don't upload
<popey> i thought devel would get it, but that just installed same as saucy
<lool> barry: we need to do a bunch of image builds and we're delayed by testing of other bits
<sergiusens> popey, I wouldn't worry too much about music app if it's just for that one
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> popey, I'll make it unconfined and get back to you
<cjwatson> devel == saucy
<cjwatson> Or should be
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yes
<sergiusens> as is stable, from the 'alias'es in https://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json
<nerochiaro> bfiller: both MRs for camera and gallery to use the URL dispatcher have been approved by gunther. they are waiting for jenkins to run.
<nerochiaro> bfiller: just FYI
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<popey> sergiusens: thanks
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i also commented on the browser/notes copy paste for images issue with an example that works for me. and if you have a sec to confirm this it would also be good: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1233282
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233282 in webbrowser-app "Can't copy an image that is also a link" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> nerochiaro: not getting any popup menu at all when loading that page you refer to
<popey> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176441/ i see no .mo files
<dpm> popey, ok, thanks! sergiusens, could we add the .mo files that the debian packages for core apps/system apps build to the click packages? One example where you can see lots of translations is clock, or weather
 * ogra_ hugs xnox  ... awesome how you pay for patch inclusion with a bugfix :D
<xnox> ogra_: tit for tat
<ogra_> :)
<lool> barry: getting closer  ;-)
<lool> barry: waiting for a) click to move to archive and publish, b) building an image with it (it's tested and all), then you may upload  :-)
<popey> ogra_: lool we releasing again today?
<ogra_> popey, nope, just building
<ogra_> i supposed until all tests have run it will be late night
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> we'll release something tomorrow morning i think ...
<ogra_> also lool wants some test images inbetween to test image upgrade fixes
<lool> correct
<Saviq> om26er_, right, there's no facebook webapp anymore
<lool> ogra_: so sad thing is that I'll have to leave in a few
<Saviq> om26er_, can you please file a bug against unity8?
<ogra_> so just ignore any random builds you see tonight :)
<lool> ogra_: I'm watching last things go in archive
<om26er_> Saviq, will do
<lool> but click isn't in proposed yet, so will take quite a while
<Saviq> om26er_, we need to replace it with something or scrap it altogether
<ogra_> lool, oh, isnt ?
<ogra_> i thought it was
<ogra_> k
<om26er_> Saviq, there is a webappfor facebook by default
<Saviq> om26er_, there isn't, anymore it seems
<om26er_> it opens from app lens
<NewUTouchUser> ogra_: Do you know can I take a connection from a Nexus 7 to a workstation through USB? The opposite is possible
<Saviq> om26er_, so maybe that's the problem
<Saviq> om26er_, that there are no webapps installed on the image for some reason
<Saviq> om26er_, I think they're supposed to be converted to click or some such
<Saviq> bfiller_lunch, can you shed some light as to why there's no more facebook or twitter webapp in the image?
<lool> ogra_: Ok, almost there
<lool> ogra_: everything in archive, except click 0.4.10 itself; it's valid candidate, so next publisher run http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<lool> ogra_: I guess in ~20mn or so
<lool> ogra_: then image build, then system-image upload, then wait for it to go saucy release pocket, then image, and then another image  :-)
<bfiller> Saviq: no, they should be there, dbarth_ what's going on with that?
<ogra_> lool, ok, i'll trigger a build and notify barry
<lool> barry: ^
<om26er_> Saviq, there is a desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/ named com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook_webapp-facebook_1.0.3.desktop
<bfiller> pmcgowan: ^^^
<lool> ogra_: waiting for click to publish still
<ogra_> lool, not sure i'll survive that long
<NewUTouchUser> ogra_: I would run a program on my Nexus 7, and this program would take a connection to my local workstation. Currently, I'm unable to take this kind of a connection through WiFi (because of the local network configuration)
<om26er_> so dash needs to link there probably.
<lool> ogra_: It's ok, I'll come back later
<Saviq> om26er_, yeah, but if you search for facebook in the app scope, do you find it?
<lool> ogra_: just dump status here if you go  :-)
<ogra_> lool, ok
<ogra_> will do
<Saviq> om26er_, ah, yeah
<Saviq> bfiller, dbarth_, false alarm, click scope just taking long to catch up
<om26er_> Saviq, I think that's because the apps in the home scope are hard-coded
<Saviq> om26er_, yeah, we need to fix the model
<Saviq> om26er_, please file a bug against unity8, we'll take care of it
<achiang> hm, i can't seem to turn on wifi radio on nexus4, just did a phablet-flash ubuntu-system about an hour ago
<barry> ogra_, lool sounds good
<popey> achiang: does "nmcli d" show it?
<popey> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<om26er_> bug 1229551
<ubot5> bug 1229551 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Facebook launcher doesn't work on Home scope" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229551
<achiang> popey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6176597/
<achiang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6176603/
<mfisch> achiang: I can turn it on, but not connect
<achiang> mfisch: yeah, i'm not getting prompted for a password
<mfisch> I mean I cannot auth
<achiang> mfisch: it must be on since i see APs near me
<mfisch> achiang: it took about 15 seconds for the password box to show for me
<mfisch> achiang: your results are worse than mine:
<mfisch> achiang: I'm on -proposed and this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176614/
<achiang> mfisch: a reboot fixed it, i was prompted for a signal
<achiang> s/signal/password
<lool> barry: gtg, but ogra_ will soon build an image, when 71 comes up on system-image, you're welcome to upload  :-)
<mfisch> achiang: and did you get signed in?
<mfisch> cwayne: meet?
<achiang> mfisch: seems to work now
<achiang> mfisch: web pages load
<barry> lool: sounds good
<cwayne> mfisch: sure, iwant me to start one up?
<mfisch> cwayne: sure
<mfisch> achiang: trying it now
<stgraber> ogra: any idea when we can land https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/boot-hooks/+merge/188172 ?
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, did anyone put it on the landing plan yet ?
<stgraber> that one is self-contained, though there are various bits (apparmor, customizations, ...) which would like to use it, so would be nice to have enough time for that one to land, get people familiar with it so they have enough time to make use of it before release
<stgraber> ogra_: not sure, slangasek reviewed it but I don't know whether he added it to the landing doc
<ogra_> stgraber, the code looks fine, but it needs to land on the spreadsheet to be considered at all :)
<ogra_> i'll add it so it will come up in tomorrows morning meeting
<stgraber> ok
<jdstrand> fyi, click-apparmor is doing its own thing atm, so may just stick with that for 13.10 and then once it releases, we'll shuffle things around to use it (we want to revamp policy load anyway)
<ogra_> added to landing plan
<cwayne> Mirv: ping
<seepa> I'm trying to debug initrd issues whiles booting and added "break=top" for that purpose to the CMDLINE, but adb is not starting up. Any ideas why that is?
<slangasek> barry: so with all the latest and greatest bodged onto my N4, I'm getting install failures.  And system-image-cli seems to be broken under u-d-m, and system-image-dbus -v doesn't give me any meaningful output.  Want to help me debug?
<seepa> I've also tried to add "debug" to the cmdline, but after I reboot the /run/ dir doesn't have any logs
<boiko> larsu: just tried here, and indeed your branch fixes the problems I was seeing
<larsu> boiko: awesome! It's approved, so it should trickle downstream soon
<boiko> larsu: would you mind changing the bug status once the change lands? then I can give it another go just to make sure
<seepa> and /proc/last_kmsg also doesn't have anything meaningful. I'm a little lost on how to squeeze some information about the boot process/failures out of my device
<larsu> boiko: yep.
<mfisch> mhr3: still awake? I'm having issues with home scope ordering
<boiko> larsu: thanks a lot!
<mhr3> mfisch, why, the ordering is well defined?!
<mfisch> mhr3: changing the dconf key does not seem to have any affecr
<mhr3> mfisch, you get the same order as inodes on your flash :P
<mfisch> affect i mean
<mfisch> mhr3: I tried this: com.canonical.Unity.Lenses home-lens-priority ['applications.scope', 'music.scope', 'video.scope']
<mhr3> mfisch, shell doesn't support reordering
<mhr3> no matter how many times we request it
<mfisch> mhr3: but we found it in your code! category-manager.vala ;)
<mfisch> mhr3: were you serious about inodes?
 * mfisch assumes no but you never know
<mhr3> mfisch, since shell doesn't do reordering, yes, that's the order you get
<mhr3> we have a branch that will sort it by scope ids
<mhr3> but hasn't landed yet
<mhr3> and ultimately shell needs fixing
<mfisch> cwayne: ^^ FYI
<cwayne> mfisch: thanks.. mhr3 is this going to be an after-13.10 fix?
<mhr3> cwayne, we're pushing the shell devs to fix this particular thing... but you know they also have other priority lists
<mhr3> but it's on top of our list
<ogra_> barry, upload away !
<cwayne> mhr3: ack, thanks
<sergiusens> popey, how do you build those mo files? And do you know how the path to consume is?
<Tassadar> ogra_: are prebuilt images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ deprecated and replaced by system-image... images with the system in loop-mounted system.img?
<dobey> this should work to open accounts from within the dash, right? Unity.ActivationResponse (Unity.HandledType.NOT_HANDLED, "settings://accounts");
<dobey> err, from within a scope
<popey> sergiusens: no clue, that's a dpm question
<barry> ogra_: done!
<barry> slangasek: sure.  note that gema was seeing a problem earlier on her n4 that i could not reproduce with my n7.  i did a few tests updates earlier today with s-i 1.6 and it all seemed to go okay.  i wonder if there's something broken with the n4 images?
<mfisch> mhr3: okay, despite making new .scope files (with different inode #s) I cannot reorder these
<mfisch> mhr3: did you mean the /usr/share/unity/scopes/foo.scope files?
<slangasek> barry: well, that's possible, but the n4 is the top priority device so we should make sure it's working there ;)
<slangasek> barry: so what can we do to debug?
<barry> slangasek: sure
<mhr3> mfisch, you didn't?!
<barry> slangasek: first thing is to crank up the logging.  edit /etc/system-image/client.ini and set loglevel to debug
<barry> slangasek: then tail /var/log/system-image/client.log while you attempt to do updates
<slangasek> barry: but I thought only system-image-cli logged to that?
<dobey> anyone know to open the account settings from within a scope with the settings:// uri?
<slangasek> system-image-cli is broken with an unrelated issue
<mfisch> mhr3: I copied applications.scope to a new file and removed the old one, and it's still at the bottom of the home scope
<barry> slangasek: both -cli and -dbus log to it
<slangasek> barry: oh, I see, system-image-dbus is also logging there, great.  So I already have those logs at the 'info' level
<mhr3> mfisch, wouldn't that only ensure that apps is last?
<slangasek> barry: do I need to go to a higher verbosity than that?
<mfisch> mhr3: I thought before it had the lowest inode#, let me double-check
<barry> slangasek: depending on when you copied s-i to the device, there was a missing dbus mainloop call that broke -cli.  that's fixed in trunk and in 1.6
<mhr3> mfisch, and i *really* didn't expect you to try to do that
<mhr3> mfisch, yet now i wonder whether you'll succeed
<barry> slangasek: but -dbus wasn't affected
<mhr3> crap battery dead
<mfisch> mhr3: you're right it was last already, let me redo that order
<barry> slangasek: 1.6 also adds a bit more logging at debug level to show you a reverse sorted list of all upgrade candidates and their scores
<cwayne> this is gonna be fun to stage mfisch
<barry> slangasek: but give it a try at info level and see what the logs say
<slangasek> barry: here's the tail of the log for my previous attempt (at logging==info): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176951/
<barry> slangasek: and what do you see in the u/i right now?
<slangasek> barry: that's from a previous run, so the current UI display is unrelated
<barry> slangasek: ah.  so that tells me you got the channels.json file, but the download stopped there.  does -cli tell you you are up-to-date?
<slangasek> barry: this isn't 1.6.  Is 1.6 in the archive?
<slangasek> but no, it's definitely not up to date
<barry> slangasek: i just uploaded 1.6
<barry> slangasek: waiting for approval
<slangasek> ok, so -cli doesn't currently tell me anything useful at all
<barry> slangasek: try `-cli -vv` but otoh, i'm not sure how useful this will be until you get 1.6 as *lots* has changed
<slangasek> when the failure happened, the UI told me there was a failure downloading some tar.xz with an indecipherable filename
<barry> slangasek: hmm, that's interest
<slangasek> barry: -cli is not useful at all here, it still has the dbus problem
<barry> slangasek: right
<slangasek> so the exact error in the UI is: Dowload failed: /tmp/system-image/ubuntu-9134b50afbec3d4d0a37b51fa958107bd9eed640f3a9636bcd4a788188e456ff.tarxz
<slangasek> oops, s/tarxz/tar.xz/
<slangasek> also, 'Download'
<barry> wow
<slangasek> but I'm sure I spelled the rest right ;P
<barry> slangasek: would you like some .debs of what 1.6 will probably be?
<slangasek> and at the same time that the message shows up, I get the error message: [systemimage] Sep 30 19:45:54 2013 (8113) Group download reactor done (err/cancel):
<slangasek> barry: if 1.6 is uploaded, I can just snag it and build it here
<barry> slangasek: it is
<barry> that log message may be a little misleading, but its saying there were no errors in the group download
<barry> so the problem is elsewhere
 * barry goes to clean up the log message
<mfisch> anyone know why there's a blank icon for an updatemanager app?
<dobey> mfisch: a bug
<mfisch> dobey: a bug in click?
<dobey> mfisch: in click-update-manager
<dobey> gatox: ^^ click-update-manager isn't actually installing the icon anywhere, and so it's not in the package
<gatox> dobey, mmmmm it should..... maybe something is wrong in the packaging... i'll check
<dobey> gatox: no, it's the CMakeLists.txt doesn't do anything with it. it needs to be added to the install rule, to be installed in the right place
<mfisch> can we help fix it?
<dobey> it's a trivial fix to the upstream branch
<gatox> doanac, can you point me to another app that does something similar?? i don't have much experience with that
<gatox> oh
<gatox> dobey, can you point me to another app that does something similar?? i don't have much experience with that
<dobey> gatox: i'm not sure where it's expecting the icon, or if the icon naming is supposed to follow any standards; but you can probably just put the file in /usr/share/pixmaps
<gatox> mmmmm the deb package is wrong, if it's distributed as a click the icon works
<gatox> i'll check how to change the rules files
<gatox> dobey, rules or install?
<dobey> the deb package isn't wrong
<dobey> you don't need to change the rules file
<dobey> the click package only works by virtue of magic
<dobey> click packages simply tar up everything in the source directory
<gatox> dobey, if i don't need to change the rules files.... how should i add the icon?
<gatox> i think i need to add an install file and make it copy the icon to usr/share/pixmaps
<gatox> is that right?
<dobey> gatox: as i said, the CMakeLists.txt needs to be changed, so that it also installs the icon, probably into /usr/share/pixmaps
<dobey> no, you don't need to do anything under debian/ for this
<gatox> dobey, ok.... i'll ping sil2100 tomorrow about the cmake file
<dobey> i can do it
<dobey> or not
<jamonbread> smelly
<mfisch> if it's a click change I can help
<dobey> mfisch: what do you mean by "click change"?
<bfiller> attente: hey you around?
<mfisch> dobey: if your package is a click package, looks like it's a deb though per discussion
<dobey> mfisch: it is a deb, yes
<cwayne> where's the source? im sure mfisch or i could fix it
<mfisch> cwayne: lp:click-update-manager
<cwayne> mfisch: thanks
<cwayne> mfisch: any idea what codecs of video we support?
<attente> bfiller, hi
<attente> i saw the ubuntu-keyboard got reverted, thanks for that
<bfiller> attente: how do I change the dconf settings from the command line for the keyboard? I'm trying to test something
<attente> bfiller, you can use gsettings
<attente> gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit key value
<bfiller> attente: what is the command to run on the phone? specifically to change the predicitive-text key
<bfiller> attente: cool thanks
<bfiller> attente: if I want to change the default value then make that change in the schema right?
<attente> bfiller, yes
<attente> oh, btw, did you get a chance to look at the spell-checking mp?
<mfisch> cwayne: no, I could not get it to recognize your mp4 file though
<bfiller> attente: I commented on that last week, havne't check back on it yet. will approve if you've already made the update
<attente> bfiller, it's merged with trunk so it should be good
<attente> er
<attente> i mean
<attente> trunk is merged in it
<bfiller> great
<attente> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-keyboard/spell-checking-settings/+merge/187832
<dobey> cwayne: i already have a branch to fix it
<mfisch> dobey: dang, same here
<mfisch> dobey: I'd be happy to test it if needed
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/click-update-manager/install-icon/+merge/188447
<ogra_> barry, looks like it FTBFS
<mfisch> dobey: looks like trunk also has a proper name in the desktop file
<dobey> eh?
<beuno> ralsina, can you confirm we can drop on the server side the noauth=1 trick?
<mfisch> dobey: on my phone the app says "updatemanager" in trunk the name is better
<ralsina> beuno: no I can't, click-update-manager is not 100% doing it right yet (will be tomorrow)
<bfiller> attente: approved your MR. Can you look at mine? Disabling predictive-text by default as it's not working properly and code now reading from the settings :) https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-keyboard/disable-predictive-text/+merge/188448
<ralsina> beuno: it is ok on click scope though
<dobey> mfisch: i guess you don't have the daily builds PPA on your phone then?
<ralsina> beuno: on second thought, I think click update manager is doing it correctly, it's just not doing it right for retries
<mfisch> dobey: no, just the -proposed image (from this morning0
<beuno> ralsina, ack, let me know when it's safe to remove
<dobey> mfisch: what version of click-update-manager is it?
<mfisch> dobey: 0.1 blah 0924
<cwayne> sergiusens: for phablet-flash community, can the --ubuntu-path be on a server somewhere, or does it have to be local?
<dobey> ralsina: there's also a ?noauth=1 bit in the click scope; is it safe to remove it?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it should be
<ralsina> dobey: but it doesn't matter, it is using a signed request, so that can even stay, it will just work anyway
<dobey> ugly code is ugly :)
<dobey> and system-settings is massively annoying at the moment
<sergiusens> cwayne, you can use http://
<sergiusens> cwayne, or local paths /myimage.zip
<dobey> because the documented way to open the accounts pane is not working
<slangasek> barry: ok, here's what I get with system-image-cli -vv from 1.6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177190/
<barry> ogra_: dang
<cwayne> sergiusens: awesome, but you have to pass both --device-path and --ubuntu-path?
<bfiller> attente: nm, done already
<barry> slangasek: impossible :)
<sergiusens> cwayne, no, just the ones you want to override, that said, I never tested with the 'community' target
<barry> slangasek: that's not coming from 1.6
<attente> bfiller, should we disable that in the settings front end too then?
<cwayne> sergiusens: from my understanding, it can essentially be used instead of ubuntu-system with a --url option, is that right?
<slangasek> barry: it's the one I built by downloading the source from the unapproved queue...
<bfiller> attente: it's ok to leave in the ui, just don't want it on by default until it's working better. people can experiment with it though by changing the setting
<attente> bfiller, ok, thanks
<sergiusens> cwayne, for mako, grouper, manta and maguro you want the cdimage-touch stuff and use the --path stuff to override it
<sergiusens> cwayne, what's this for?
<cwayne> sergiusens: we may want to host images that we know work for demos on a separate server to be 100% sure they're available
<barry> slangasek: oh yeah, heh.  that tells me that it took more than 10m to download the files for the upgrade.  does that make any sense?
<cwayne> and would want to use phablet-flash to insall them
<sergiusens> cwayne, ok, so device and ubuntu path don't work with ubuntu system type images, which is what you probably want for demos
<slangasek> barry: sure; I'm currently stuck downloading over 3G because of an unrelated network issue on my home wifi, so it could genuinely take 10 minutes...
<cwayne> sergiusens: ah, ok, thanks
<cwayne> that's what i wanted to know :)
<barry> slangasek: darn.  what would be a reasonable timeout then?
<sergiusens> cwayne, if you can live with cdimage style images, then yes, copy the zips you are interested in to wherever you want
<cwayne> sergiusens: i think what we'll do is patch phablet-flash to allow -u, eventually :)
<barry> slangasek: we can't let that loop forever.  1h? 1d? :)
<sergiusens> cwayne, for system server stuff it's going to be easier
<sergiusens> cwayne, are you building a system image server somewhere?
<cwayne> sergiusens: somewhere in the future, yes
<slangasek> barry: I don't think there's any reasonable timeout at the system-image level so long as the download service still says it's in progress...?
<cwayne> not quite yet of course
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: You can share with me this pressentation? http://xda-devcon.com/presentation/ubuntu-touch-development-workshop/
<slangasek> barry: why do you think we need a timeout?
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: the slides or the video?
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: Slides =)
<barry> slangasek: well, that's the thing i guess.  i'm not sure the progress signals are totally reliable yet (there are bugs on that iirc).  so let's say we don't get a progress signal in a long time, and we don't get any "finishing" signals (e.g. finished, error, canceled).  does s-i just sit there forever?  there's no positive way to know that the download is stalled if we don't get a signal
<slangasek> barry: so is the current timeout "10 minutes with no progress signal"?
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: PDF or ODP?
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: for this presentation https://plus.google.com/u/0/101138711298535125312/posts/CTyxZUwA9dS
<JHOSMAN> ODP =)
<slangasek> barry: if the problem is that u-d-m isn't letting is know the status, then sure, we should fix that bug
<barry> slangasek: not currently, but i suppose we could try to reset the timeout back to 10m countdown whenever we get a non-finishing signal
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: http://ubuntuone.com/7fuKqDEWnNJZyxgKh3ke1v
<slangasek> barry: right, that sounds like the better tradeoff to me
<barry> slangasek: iiuc, the qt network stack doesn't give us very good granularity, so that doesn't get plumbed through very well
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: ^_^ Thanks!
<slangasek> barry: although, I just reproduced the error again and it has definitely *not* been 10 minutes
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: no problem, link to your presentation on G+ afterwards please :)
<slangasek> I'm timing it now to be absolutely sure :)
<JHOSMAN> mhall119:  My presentation will be recorded on Saturday October 12 and broadcast on Channel Campus from Colombia (the tutorial on how to create the first app for Ubuntu Touch - Unit Converter)
<JHOSMAN> In Spanish
<barry> slangasek: LP: #1233379
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1233379 in Ubuntu system image "Reset reactor timeout back to 10m on each non-finishing signal" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233379
<barry> ogra_: dang. i know what that is.  i'll upload a 1.6.1 asap
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: I'll watch it and understand very little then :)
<JHOSMAN> :P in @ubuntuco Account of twitter We will be advising
<JHOSMAN> Ubuntu Colombia, have another paper too, but is about Wine
<mhall119> you guys keep rocking, our South American locos are awesome
<JHOSMAN> ^_^
<JHOSMAN> mhall119:  Not if you knew, I'm one of the Council of Colombia and Ubuntu Ubuntu Member: P not talked personally, I think only you did with sergio meneses.
<JHOSMAN>  mhall119  Will study the presentation, I reviewed and I will be very useful =)
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: I hope so, glad it could be re-used
<slangasek> barry: ok, this time it died after exactly 10 minutes, so I guess that is the issue :)
<barry> slangasek: i have to upload a new version to fix a test.  maybe i should sneak this in too and call it 1.7?
<slangasek> barry: also, what explains the behavior that u-d-m drops the files once s-i cancels, rather than finishing the download in case s-i comes back, or at least leaving the partial download in place?
<slangasek> barry: sounds good to me
<barry> slangasek: we really don't yet have reliable resumes, or should i say well tested resumes.  so for now, the safest bet is to restart, thus keeping the downloads atomic.  with all the other constraints, this is just going to have to wait
<slangasek> barry: ok
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: how will be support apps like rad.io so they keep playing while in the background?
<mhall119> I know we don't right now, but going forward, do we have a plan for that?
<sergiusens> mhall119, I thought the sound/music hub was supposed to solve that
<mhall119> sergiusens: for streaming audio?
<sergiusens> mhall119, good point, well, if it can't be delegated I guess it's going to be complicated....
<JHOSMAN> Is there any way to load Ubuntu Touch, without being installed? (live mode)
<mhall119> I suppose if we could give it a streaming URL to keep playing, that would work
<JHOSMAN> NExus 4
<sergiusens> mhall119, more of a tvoss question
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: you can run it in a window on your desktop
<mhall119> but nothing like a live session for phone, no
<mhall119> jhodapp: did your work on a media player service take into account streaming audio?
<JHOSMAN> mhall119:  How I can do? It is good that I have a bug that requires screenshot in Nexys 4 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1232635
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232635 in webbrowser-app "Images in facebook" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> JHOSMAN: unfortunately you can't run apps on the windowed-on-you-desktop version
<slangasek> barry: hmmm.  so in fact, u-d-m doesn't seem to actually be downloading anything right now.  /tmp/system-image is stalled at 131MB (of 247 to download).
<barry> slangasek: ah, network problems :)
<slangasek> barry: no, the network is fine
<JHOSMAN> mhall119:  Then I guess I'll have to reinstall the system to track the bug: P (and Android put back)
<barry> slangasek: u-d-m bug?
<barry> slangasek: u-d-m logs to syslog
<slangasek> barry: rather special-looking logs. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177322/
<barry> yeesh
<barry> slangasek: i have to punt to mandel on that one
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> mandel: why is u-d-m speaking Klingon in my syslog? :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177322/
<mhall119> slangasek: Romulan treachery no doubt
<slangasek> barry: so, if I kill u-d-m and run system-image-cli again, the download seems to have magically continued where it left off
<barry> slangasek: i think that's u-d-m magic
<barry> slangasek: if the group download object_path hasn't changed, then i *think* s-i will just recover
<slangasek> yes, and welcome magic it is :)
<barry> indeed! :)
<slangasek> however, it took u-d-m being killed to get it to recover
<lool> heya
<lool> so looks like system-image failed to build in -proposed?
<slangasek> lool: yes; barry's working on a reupload to fix that, along with bug #1233379
<ubot5> bug 1233379 in Ubuntu system image "Reset reactor timeout back to 10m on each non-finishing signal" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233379
<lool> barry: seeing previous chat on signals etc.: is the old downloader still available from e.g. cmdline to run?
<lool> slangasek: looking, thanks
<barry> lool: no
<slangasek> lool: no, and there's really no reason it should be, that one was just broken differently
<mhall119> alecu: are we going to get working ratings and reviews in the 1.0 release, or will that come later?
<slangasek> let's focus on fixing one set of bugs, not two :)
<jhodapp> mhall119, streaming audio just works, doesn't need anything from me
<lool> ah I think this bug might have hit others in the past too, like launching the update, not pressing download, but then the downloader is actually dead
<barry> slangasek: testing fixes now
<sergiusens> jhodapp, he ( mhall119 ) is probably referring to background streaming when an app is not in focus
<jhodapp> sergiusens, oh you're right... mhall119, you'll want to talk to tvoss about that, he designed the service
<barry> lool: this was specifically in the dbus reactor loop talking to u-d-m, so it's unlikely this exact bug was hitting anybody before now.  with 1.7 it will reset the timeout after every signal.
<barry> slangasek: would you be able to test this on your device?
<lool> ok
<slangasek> barry: sure
<barry> slangasek: okay.  i'll ping you when trunk is ready to be tested
<mhall119> jhodapp: how about streaming audio when the app doing it goes into the background or the phone screen is off?
<mhall119> jhodapp: tvoss it is, thanks
<jhodapp> mhall119, np
<cwayne> salem_: hey, seeing a weird issue in dialer-app, sometimes when you type in a number, the call button doesnt activate
<salem_> cwayne, that usually happens when you have no network
<ejat> can someone verify this bug 1233084
<ubot5> bug 1233084 in touch-preview-images "Cellular data not working on mako " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233084
<mfisch> infographics is broken in image71 :(
<mhall119> but setting background images is working again in image 70 \o/
<ejat> mfisch, sorry.. which infographic ?
<alecu> hi mhall119, ratings and reviews will come later
<cwayne> ejat: the welcome screen 'x texts sent today'
<alecu> mhall119: I see that the branch that removed fake reviews is already on the dev image, but we still need to hide the stars for the review, the "Rate this" control and the number of reviews from the preview
<ejat> owh .. thanks cwayne
<ejat> cwayne, only for text ? photos taken today working
<ejat> tried send msg ... not displayed in the infographic :(
<cwayne> ejat: we also have some code that adds in fake data, thats segfaulting in today's image
<boiko> Saviq: ping
<ejat> owh..
<Saviq> boiko, pong
<ejat> cellluar ui also changes in image 71 ?
<boiko> Saviq: do you happen to have some code to place notifications that is known to be working? (examples, etc)
<boiko> Saviq: I have a piece of code that works on the desktop, but not on the phone
<Saviq> boiko, lp:unity-notifications has quite some python examples
<Saviq> boiko, and then lp:unity8-autopilot has ap tests for them
<cwayne> camera doesn't work in 71 on mako
<boiko> Saviq: nice! the bug I'm checking is this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1224095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224095 in dialer-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "no avatar in notification for call or message" [High,Confirmed]
<boiko> Saviq: avatars are displayed on the desktop, but not on the phone
<Saviq> boiko, on the desktop == notify-osd ?
<boiko> Saviq: I think so
<Saviq> boiko, I think there's a difference in how we expect them to come with the new interface
<Saviq> boiko, i.e. the old one was broken
<Saviq> I thought we cleared that up, though...
<Saviq> boiko, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/view/head:/examples/sd-example-incoming-call.py should be what you need
<boiko> Saviq: I'm basically using notify_notification_new(title, body, absoluteImagePath)
<ejat> cwayne, mine working ..
<ejat> for the camera
<cwayne> ejat: on a nexus4 with the latest -proposed image?
<Saviq> boiko, right, that should work :/
<ejat> cwayne, i just did OTA ... yeah nexus4
<ejat> the video still freeze (not working)
<ejat> as before
<boiko> Saviq: btw, when running the example, the image is displayed, but I noticed something: the click on snap decision buttons is passing through and reaching the app underneath
<boiko> Saviq: is it a known bug or should I report it?
<ejat> is it ok updating using apt-get and OTA ? or recommend only using OTA
<Saviq> boiko, please report, I think I know the issue and indeed it might be the case
<Saviq> boiko, yeah, confirmed
<boiko> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-notifications/+bug/1233411
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233411 in unity-notifications "Clicking on a snap decision action button is causing the click to hit the application underneath the notification area" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> boiko, thank you
<boiko> Saviq: np, I will debug the avatar problem now :)
<Saviq> boiko, I'm looking on the unity8 side now, too
<boiko> Saviq: so, the file is being passed like this:
<boiko> Saviq: "/home/phablet/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/1373038215.2746.0@ubuntu-phablet/photos/pas_id_522F75E200000000_photo-file0.image%2Fpng"
<boiko> Saviq: (took that from dbus-monitor)
<Saviq> boiko, so url-encoded?
<boiko> Saviq: nope, that's the file name :)
<Saviq> boiko, right
<boiko> Saviq: do you want me to urlencode that?
<Saviq> boiko, so, default avatar is working
<Saviq> boiko, and it's you guys passing it as well
<Saviq> boiko, so must be something's wrong with the url we're getting
<boiko> Saviq: yep, default avatar is working
<Saviq> boiko, can I set the avatar in the contacts app?
<boiko> Saviq: it is not merged yet, but you can get debs that do that from these two MRs:
<boiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1207774/+merge/187131
<boiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-service/fix-1207774/+merge/187421
<Saviq> boiko, will log into twitter, then ;D
<boiko> Saviq: hehe, I think that works too :)
<boiko> Saviq: and what is better? just the file path, or a file:///some/path URL?
<Saviq> boiko, full URL
<boiko> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> boiko, but I imagine it actually un-escapes the url
<Saviq> boiko, and looks for a .png file
<Saviq> boiko, you'd have to escape it again
<boiko> Saviq: yeah, let me try to encode it before sending, let's see if it works better
<Saviq> boiko, TBH it shouldn't be storing it like that either...
<Saviq> boiko, those are not safe characters to name a file with...
<boiko> Saviq: I guess that's being like that in evolution for quite some time now :)
<Saviq> boiko, yeah, probably
<Saviq> boiko, hmm, have added twitter, no new contacts, should I do something special/
<boiko> Saviq: good question, I never tried to configure a twitter account on the phone
<Saviq> boiko, anyway, I suspect that to be your issue, let me know if that's not it and you need us to look into it
<boiko> Saviq: thanks!
<mfisch> cwayne: pete says photos works
<ejat> mfisch, is it ok updating using apt-get and OTA ? or recommend only using OTA
<mfisch> ejat: you should use OTA, once you use apt, you've broken OTAs ability to do a diff
 * ejat noted
<mfisch> ejat: additionally it should get more exercise ;)
<mfisch> cwayne: does the camera work for you on build 71/mako?
<mfisch> cwayne: all I get is a white screen
<ejat> mfisch, your camera also not working ?
<sergiusens> slangasek, hey, ist there an easy way to figure out what's going on with upstart-local-bridge?
<mfisch> ejat: no, mine is not
<mfisch> ejat: just a white screen
<ejat> mfisch, :(  .. mine workign ..
<ejat> working*
<sergiusens> slangasek, this is my attached strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177584/ but I see no event on upstart (at least my testjob isn't triggered)
<mfisch> ejat: build 71 broke wifi and cam for me
<ejat> mfisch, should i remove repo ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/collection n daily to avoid doing apt-get
<mfisch> ejat: you can avoid doing apt-get by not typing "apt-get"
<ejat> mfisch, im still lucky my wifi working
<ejat> since my cellular data not working :(
<mfisch> ejat: phablet-network is a good tool if the UI is broken for wifi
<ejat> mfisch, noted ..
<ejat> bug 1233084 , i wish someone will look at it ..
<ubot5> bug 1233084 in touch-preview-images "Cellular data not working on mako " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233084
<mfisch> ejat: someone on my team will be looking tomorrow unless someone else does first
<ejat> thanks
<mfisch> I dont have data plan on my sim
<ejat> i just bought new sim purposely to test
<ejat> but prepaid :)
<slangasek> stgraber: ^^ do you have any idea how sergiusens can debug upstart-local-bridge?
<stgraber> slangasek, sergiusens: I know next to nothing about the local bridge unfortunately, though if you want to figure out whether upstart got the event, you can use dbus-monitor on the system bus
<sergiusens> stgraber, thanks, that's a good start
<slangasek> yeah, line 6 from that pastebin does look like it's sending an event
<sergiusens> slangasek, stgraber http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177629/
<sergiusens> seems it is
<stgraber> sergiusens: yep, what's your start on condition and is it a system job or a user job?
<sergiusens> slangasek, stgraber doesn't seem to be seen by my simple job though http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177588/
<sergiusens> stgraber, system
<stgraber> that's because your job is wrong
<stgraber> drop the :sys:
<sergiusens> stgraber, ack, although I tried both, let me give it a go
<stgraber> that prefix is only added for events forwarded to the user session, on the system side, you don't need the prefix (and IIRC we don't strip those so it'll be considered a different event which won't match)
<sergiusens> stgraber, ok, progress http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177631/
<sergiusens> stgraber, but still failing for some reason
<stgraber> sergiusens: look in /var/log/upstart/
<sergiusens> stgraber, for testme.log?
<stgraber> yep
<sergiusens> stgraber, I only see that log if I initctl start testme
<sergiusens> stgraber, but nothing happens with these events
<boiko> Saviq: so, the percent got encoded into %25, but now I used a complete file:// URL, and it didn't work
<Saviq> boiko, can you add:
<Saviq> Component.onCompleted: console.log("=========", notification.iconSource)
<Saviq> boiko, to Notification.qml
<boiko> Saviq: well, it's C++
<Saviq> boiko, to the shell
<boiko> Saviq: ah yes, ok
<Saviq> boiko, I want to see what happens on that side
<boiko> Saviq: yep, let me do that
<Saviq> boiko, restart unity8 and look into .cache/upstart/unity8.log when you make the call
<cwayne> ogra_: just fyi 71 seems pretty broken on mako
<sergiusens> stgraber, not sure it helps at all, but here's the full log for doing 'setprop s s' http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177640/
<sergiusens> stgraber, and this is from doing 'start testme' http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177646/
<sergiusens> where the log file is created /var/log/upstart/testme.log
<sergiusens> stgraber, I have to leave for a bit now, I'll be back in a couple of hours in case you are looking at this; if not I'll just email james
<stgraber> sergiusens: not sure what's going on, I'd suggest changing the exec to "touch /tmp/debug" and calling initctl reload-configuration before retrying
<stgraber> just to make sure upstart's view of the job is accurate and to avoid any potential problem with env
<sergiusens> stgraber, hmmm, that worked!
<sergiusens> stgraber, thanks
<stgraber> np
<sergiusens> stgraber, the env things was james's example, so I sticked with that :-P
<sergiusens> thanks again!
<boiko> Saviq: so, I used onIconSourceChanged, cause the snap decision is first created with no contact matching (to make sure we get the snap decision as soon as possible), and then when the contact service returns results, we modify the entry
<boiko> Saviq: here is the interesting output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177673/
<boiko> Saviq: the image seems to arrive there with the correct file path, but somehow it gets the image://gicon/ prefix
<Saviq> boiko, ah!
<boiko> Saviq: so any ideas?
<Saviq> boiko, looking
<Saviq> boiko, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/view/head:/src/Notification.cpp#L130
<boiko> Saviq: I guess it would have worked if I had used the file path without the file:// (from the quick look I took at Notification.cpp
<Saviq> boiko, yeah, but the code there needs to be smarter, if anything
<Saviq> boiko, or dumber, just passing the URL through
<boiko> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> boiko, thanks for digging
<Saviq> boiko, updating the bug
<boiko> Saviq: it was not all unity's fault afterall, the encoding thing was needed too
<boiko> Saviq: just confirmed that if I remove the file:// prefix it works (with the encoding)
<Saviq> boiko, k, I'll have a branch fixing lp:unity-notifications in 5
<boiko> Saviq: no hurry, I will propose a branch to the telephony-service soon too
<Saviq> boiko, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/fix-themed-icons/+merge/188483
<boiko> Saviq: thanks! I'll give it a try
<Saviq> boiko, probably an even more correct fix would be to QUrl it and analyze whether there's a scheme provided, and set it to file otherwise, and see if it's a relative path and ignore it then
<boiko> Saviq: yep, but better do that after 13.10 IMO, I think checking for / is enough for now
<boiko> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/fix_1224095/+merge/188484
<Saviq> boiko, cheers
<boiko> Saviq: thanks for your help!
<Saviq> boiko, o/, gonna go now, 2am here
<boiko> Saviq: good night! :)
<Saviq> boiko, you too
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-01
<phablet> can not set system time zone after appying the .writable_image flag, can anyone help?
<AskUbuntu> In 2013 What Touch Screen Laptop Would You Buy? | http://askubuntu.com/q/352074
<AskUbuntu> How do I disable screen blanking in Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/352082
<ejat> is there a way to backup touch to u1 ?
<mfisch> anyone else have a broken camera on mako on image 71/72?
<ejat> mfisch, just flash 71 .. now updating to 72 ... will keep posted once done ..
<mfisch> ejat: do you remember how to run an app from the command line and set the display?
<ejat> which app ? nope .. sorry ..
<ejat> previously when i update from 70 to 71 timezone working .. n now flash 71 and update 72 timezone not working :(
<mfisch> ejat: what do you mean?
<ejat> time zone ..
<ejat> camera not working
<ejat> white screen :(
<mfisch> yeah and it's the same segfault i have with the infographics
<ejat> but previously when i was in image 70 upgrade to 71 .. the camera working ..
<ejat> and the timezone setting
 * ejat but now ... camera not working .. timezone need to use phablet-config
<mfisch> ejat: okay I'll let cwayne know that it's broken
<ejat> tx
<mfisch> ejat: I'll file that bug can you confirm it when I do?
<mfisch> ejat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sevilerow/+bug/1233489
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233489 in The Sevilerow project "setting timezone doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New]
<mfisch> ejat: please add the last time it worked for you
<ejat> mfisch, ok ..
<ejat> i think .. this bug 1195398 also sevilerow need to take a look for oem
<ubot5> bug 1195398 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[dialer-app] Is not possible to execute costumer service numbers like *144#" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195398
<mfisch> ejat: That will get fixed in time
<mfisch> probably wont be on our priority list
<ejat> :( so i can't check my credit balance and reload my data plan without that bug get fixed :( ... need to wait
<mfisch> no wifi?
<ejat> wifi working ..
<ejat> but cant interact with customer services .. that start with *number#
<mfisch> oh I thought you could do it on a website
<mfisch> I have unlimited data here but it's expensive
<ejat> i have the unlimited data but with other mobile phones ..
<ejat> its not only for data .. it also need when to reload / topup credit
<ejat> needed*
<Mirv> cwayne: pong
<powermaniac> Hi, could someone possibly help me with this problem: I'm trying to return my Nexus 7 to Android as I had updated to 4.3 and then tried to installed Ubuntu ontop which didn't work and then I read I need Android 4.2.2 on instead. So I'm trying to install 4.2.2 and I get: "./flash-all.sh: 17: ./flash-all.sh: fastboot: not found" with numbers 17 through 26. Anyone know how to fix that?
<powermaniac> Don't worry worked it out and fixed it myself
<powermaniac> Thanks anyway
<cwayne> Mirv: hey, would you know anything about the music scope not showing cover art thumbnails for local music?
<Mirv> cwayne: hi. no, I dodn't know about music scope unfortunately.
<cwayne> Mirv: ah, sorry.  i'd seen your name on the landing pipeline for something about unity thumbnails, and thought that might be relevant :)
<cwayne> Mirv: any idea whom I could ask?
<Mirv> cwayne: ah, right, I'm just trying to make sure there are no regressions before releasing, but I don't know the internals
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> cwayne: this is just a wild guess, but maybe James who has been contributing to the mediascanner lately? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-mediascanner/trunk
<cwayne> Mirv: seems reasonable, thanks!
<widespread_kerne> I bought a nexus 7 2013 gen 2, is there anything i can do to help port it faster? Without harming the tablet.....im not afraid of flashing but if i install multi rom which is in kickstarter and they made thier mark.....would that be a safer method?
<widespread_kerne> I see there isnt even a stable cm yet
<ejat> cwayne, my music scope showing only a few thumbnail only .. using local music
<powermaniac> IS there any reason why Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 thinks it is a phone. Or is that just how Ubuntu Touch is built?
<powermaniac> Also can I mess with the security of the Ubuntu Touch? As I'm new to Ubuntu Touch and not quite sure how to.
<powermaniac> Without just editing in bash.
<ignitiongtown> Powermaniac os that a first or second gen?
<powermaniac> ignitiongtown: First gen
<ejat> mfisch, camera app still not working in build 73
<powermaniac> ignitiongtown: I used the grouper images from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ejat> opss forget .. the bugs haven't fixed yet .. my bad
<powermaniac> ignitiongtown: Also are the back, home and settings buttons supported in Ubuntu Touch?
<mfisch> ejat: I found that it's the same fault that's killing my infogrpahics
<mfisch> but I should be in bed, so I'm eod
<powermaniac> As for whatever reason when I'm in the settings menu I can't go back
<ejat> mfisch, u better go to bed 1st :) ....
 * ejat looking at the changelog .. 
<powermaniac> Two more questions: What is the default root password after installing Ubuntu touch. Also is there a way to turn off the battery saving settings that change the screen brightness constantly?
<AskUbuntu> Will I be able to install Ubuntu Touch on a generic Android phone in future? | http://askubuntu.com/q/352150
<ignitiongtown> Powermanaic i was asking because i have a second gen, i wish o
<ignitiongtown> I wish i could help but im a noob
<powermaniac> ignitiongtown: Oh okay =\
<AskUbuntu> QML SQLite code example needed | http://askubuntu.com/q/352157
<AskUbuntu> Problem in Call Through Modem | http://askubuntu.com/q/352166
<dholbach> good morning
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: hey there...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: is there something wrong with autopilot (on jenkins) atm? My branch that used to pass just fine, all of a sudden fails all over the place. Locally testing any of the failing ap-tests works just fine.
<ogra_> pitti, [   21.974853] type=1400 audit(1380573331.014:55): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=863 profile="/sbin/dhclient" name="/etc/writable/localtime" pid=1369 comm="dhclient" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<ogra_> pitti, i guess you need to change some apparmor profiles too :)
<Sgirard91> Hello
<Sgirard91> anyone know anything about porting
<pete-woods> hi all, it looks like the directory /var/lib/usermetrics/ has become owned by root on some images instead of by the usermetrics user
<pete-woods> does anyone know why this could be?
<pitti> ogra_: hm, that worked on my workstation; we have additional profiles on the phone apparently..
<pitti> ogra_: do we have a new image with all that stuff landed?
<ogra_> pitti, several
<ogra_> pitti, image 71 and above
<pitti> ogra_: cool; reflashing, and fixing
<pitti> ogra_: added apparmor task for this to bug 1227520
<ubot5> bug 1227520 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Timezone changes are not working due to ro /etc and bind mounts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227520
<ogra_> great, thx
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey!
<didrocks> ogra_: I still can't set my timezone with image 73
<didrocks> went to system settings
<didrocks> time and date
<ogra_> didrocks, see above
<ogra_> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=863 profile="/sbin/dhclient" name="/etc/writable/localtime" pid=1369 comm="dhclient" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<didrocks> ah, additional profile
<ogra_> missing apparmor fix
<didrocks> a pity this wasn't tested on phone as requested :/
<ogra_> well, i tested the initrd changes far more than the UI parts
<ogra_> sorry for that
<didrocks> ogra_: please readd a landing ask for that one
<didrocks> no worry
<didrocks> I'll just try to communicate that nicely ;)
<ogra_> its no regression at least
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> hi ho
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: morning!
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: did you have time to look at category reordering problems?
<tsdgeos> nope :-/
<tsdgeos> is this something needed for *now* ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: not now, but definately this week...
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> will try to squeeze it in
<tsdgeos> Saviq: I'll have to put some time on ↑↑↑
<ogra_> pitti, can you make sure the settings app works after your fix before uploading ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, we need to get the gsettings schemas upgraded on jenkins
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: thank me when we fix the problem :-)
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<Saviq> didrocks, can you access the otto runners for upstream merger?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've also updated the unity-notifications MR, which addresses most of the issues.... apart from the formatting grief
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<oSoMoN> didrocks: hey
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: I trust you and consider it done already ;)
 * tsdgeos feels the presure on its neck
<didrocks> Saviq: no, it doesn't even seem to be otto as "otto" ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey! how are you?
<Saviq> pstolowski, actually... how can this be... "Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Lenses' does not contain a key named 'hidden-scopes'"
<oSoMoN> didrocks: good, and you?
<Saviq> pstolowski, ah, I know how can this be... we're upgrading libunity-core, but not libunity...
<Saviq> pstolowski, shouldn't libunity-core require a version of libunity that has that schema change?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I'm fine thanks ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: did you get my email about the camera-app crash?
<Saviq> didrocks, do you know who can, in our timezone?
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe vila
<pstolowski> Saviq: does unitycore need this key now?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: just saw it, reading
<Saviq> pstolowski, apparently
<pstolowski> Saviq: let me check
<pstolowski> Saviq: I would say it shouldn't, but...
<Saviq> pstolowski, what I can tell you is that unity8 crashes with that error
<vila> didrocks: what ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: looks like a priority indeed
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, it's frustrating we can't reproduce it
<pitti> ogra_: hm, I re-flahsed and got 70; I need --channel=<something>?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I’ll try it on my side
<pitti> ogra_: yes, I'll verify the settings app
 * pitti tries devel-proposed
<Saviq> vila, actually nothing for now, fginther worked around this last night
<ogra_> pitti, --channel devel
<vila> Saviq: ha ok, is there an IRC log I can read about that ?
<pitti> ogra_: danke
<ogra_> pitti, oh, wait, proposed is better actually
<ogra_> so follow your first intention ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks
<Saviq> vila, I can tell you, libunity9 introduced a new gsettings key and now unity8, built against libunity-core fails, 'cause it doesn't depend on this new version of libunity9, but seems to require that key
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ^
<Saviq> vila, the reason being the upstream merger mediumtests machines have unity7 installed, but it doesn't get upgraded on each run (unless package dependencies make it so)
<Saviq> vila, fginther moved us back to the VMs temporarily, where unity7 is not installed, hence the newer version of libunity9 will get installed
<pstolowski> Saviq: and what version of libunity do you have? pre-Sep 6th?
<Saviq> pstolowski, whatever's installed on the machines, can't tell, even
<vila> Saviq: pfew, hackathon :-/ So the bug is libunity-core not updating its deps ? libunity9 not bumping its version ? ci-engine not... guessing which package versions it should install ?
<Saviq> pstolowski, 'cause on the autopilot machines unity7 is installed - and nothing's upgraded unless package deps tell it to
<Saviq> vila, I'd say -core should be requiring new libunity9
<Saviq> pstolowski, what do you say ↑?
<vila> Saviq: ok, do you have a jenkins url to a job that failed because of that ?
<Saviq> vila, plenty! ;)
<vila> Saviq: hehe, most recent one then ;)
<Saviq> vila, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/513/console
<Saviq> vila, with http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/544/ being the actual failed job
<vila> Saviq: funnily enough, I was looking at http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/550/ when I was pinged ;)
<Saviq> vila, yeah, that's from our -ci probably, I grabbed the latest -autolanding
<Saviq> vila, same issue, yeah
<vila> Saviq: and the symptom is the ProcessSearchError: Process exited with exit code: -5
<vila>  ?
<Saviq> vila, yeah, and, more importantly, " GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Lenses' does not contain a key named 'hidden-scopes'" at the top
<vila> Saviq: great ! I was wondering if the -5 one was too generic, indeed.
<pstolowski> Saviq: I see no trace of dependency on this key in libunity-core, still looking
<Saviq> pstolowski, :/
<ogra_> pitti,
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /etc/writable/
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /etc/timezone
<ogra_> cat: /etc/timezone: No such file or directory
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> something is wrong here
<Laney> ogra_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz has etc/timezone etc/writable with files
<pitti> ogra_: hm, I flashed with "devel" and still got 70
<pitti> ogra_: might be a different channel than "devel" after all?
<pstolowski> Saviq: I'd say it won't hurt to require newer libunity, the version it currently depends on is a bit old; but again, I can't find any use of this key in libunity-core; is it possible a newer libunity has been installed but the schema wasn't compiled for some reason?
<Laney> don't know why they aren't symlinks in tar.gz
<ogra_> <pitti> ogra_: danke
<ogra_> <ogra_> pitti, oh, wait, proposed is better actually
<ogra_> <ogra_> so follow your first intention ;)
 * pitti tries devel-proposed, not knowing what that is
<pitti> ogra_: ah, missed that
<Saviq> pstolowski, in theory, yes, but I'm not seeing it being installed on the machine
<pitti> ogra_: well, s/intention/the only thing that --help says/ :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/550/consoleFull
<ogra_> pitti, i also think the linking code in livecd-rootfs is wrong ... you dont cd into /etc before creating the relative link
<Laney> laney@iota> ls -l timezone                                                                                               ~/temp/unpacked/etc
<Laney> lrwxrwxrwx 1 laney laney 17 Oct  1 07:22 timezone -> writable/timezone
<Laney> it's right
<Saviq> pstolowski, here's the packages removed / upgraded / installed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6178774/
<Laney> I'm guessing it is the 'synced' stuff that is breaking it
<ogra_> Laney, hmm, then it must be proken on boot
<ogra_> *broken
<ogra_> the system image stuff is only re-compressing afaik
 * Laney flashes with d-proposed too
<Laney> do you get logs from the writable-paths migrations?
<pitti> ogra_: why would I need to cd to /etc?
<ogra_>     echo "I: Linking /etc/$f to /etc/writable/"
<ogra_>     ln -s writable/$f /etc/$f
<pitti> ln -s doesn't care in which directory you run it (other than where to place a relative target, of course)
<ogra_> you are in /
<Laney> I already showed you it's right
<pitti> you specify the verbatim target of the link in ln -s, it doesn't translate it
<Laney> don't understand why you're trying to claim it isn't
<ogra_> Laney, i see it is, i still wanted to answer pitti
<Laney> I see
<pitti> ah, so "synced" doesn't copy the initial files from the origanl image to /userdata/ ?
<Laney> I thought it did / was supposed to
 * Laney checks changelog
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok, this looks weird... libunity9 should be upgraded together with libunity-protocol-private0
<pstolowski> Saviq: can we get versions of all the important packages on that machine?
<ejat-> what is the changes in build 74 ?
<pitti> ogra_: oh, hang on -- might it be that restoring the backup might have broken this?
<mhr3_> Saviq, mostly of protocol and libunity9
<pitti> ogra_: this isn't upgradeable, due to the broken change that landed in the previous livecd-rootfs (adding /etc/timezone to writable-files)
<Saviq> vila, can you get that info for mhr3_ and pstolowski ↑ ?
<Saviq> vila, just the versions installed in a "clean state" would be enough
<pitti> ogra_, Laney: I just flashed "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed" which gives me image 74, and it's alright
<pitti> /etc/timezone -> writable/timezone
<Saviq> pstolowski, mhr3_, yeah I did see the -protocol-private thing there and thought it could be the culprit
<pitti> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8 Oct  1 06:08 /etc/writable/timezone
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount|grep writable
<Laney> pitti: I'm trying it now too
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p12 on /etc/writable type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<ogra_> i guess an empty /etc/writable is mounted on top of the one having the files
<pitti> ogra_: yep, that would be the old one from the bad livecd-rootfs
<Laney> Waiting for install to finish on device...
<pitti> we don't seem to have upgrade quirks
<pitti> ogra; so perhaps you need to add a --no-backup once?
<ejat-> pitti, u mean timezone r writetable in 74 ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, also, the fact that there is no longer the Hints enum is API change
<pitti> ejat-: /etc/writable/{timezone,localtime} are writable, yes
<ogra_> pitti, --no-backup wipes all data
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's still Type::ExtSnapDecision, shouldn't all of that go away
<Saviq> ?
<OrokuSaki> Morning alls!
<pitti> ogra_: well, whatever is necessary to get rid of the broken /userdata/etc/timezone and friends
<Saviq> MacSlow, in NotificationModel.cpp
<ejat-> pitti, but still cant change the timezone from setting right ?
<pitti> ejat-: I'm trying right now
<ejat-> ive tried
<ogra_> ejat-, yes, thats still broken
<ejat-> still not working ..
<ejat-> same goes to camera n infographic after build 71
<OrokuSaki> Ogra will probably be busy October 17th =)
<pitti> hm, settings is broken; typing "augs" it shows me "Augsburg, DE", but I can't click on it
<pitti> same for other cities
<ogra_> pitti, yes, try to go back now, go forward again and it should be selected (oramnge)
<ejat-> pitti, yups .. same goes to me .. find but cant click ..
<ogra_> the UI is behaving very weird
<popey> clock is gone again
<Laney> did it change the timezone?
<pitti> ogra_: back and forth makes it orange, but still not selected
<pitti> and yes, the clock is gone from the indicators
<pitti> the same now sometimes happens on desktop
<ejat-> orange but cant select
<seb128> pitti, clock gone from indicators?
<pitti> yes
<MacSlow> Saviq, fixed
<Laney> it should select if the timezone changes
<seb128> pitti, the UI is confusing, what should happen is that the selected location should be an orange line
<Saviq> MacSlow, sorry for switching channels ;)
<seb128> nothing else
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can cope :)
<seb128> pitti, you can try on your desktop
<pitti> seb128: well, "Augsburg" is now in orange, but I can't select it nor is there an "OK" button or so
<OrokuSaki> Is there a site we can go do to see apps for UT?
<Laney> did it change? :(
<seb128> pitti, if it's in orange, it's selected
<seb128> pitti, the call happens when you click
<Laney> it selects in response to changes, so if that fails to happen then it probably won't update
<pitti> seb128: and if I go back, it still says "Etc/UTC UTC+0"
<Laney> look at /etc/timezone
<seb128> so the dbus call failed I guess
<MacSlow> Saviq, works ok here ... https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/fix-themed-icons/+merge/188483 approved it
<pitti> oh, wow
<pitti> hang on
<pitti> $ timedatectl
<pitti>        Timezone: Europe/Berlin (UTC, +0000)
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<seb128> ah
<ejat-> ive clicked the orange also its not select
<pitti> so, it did try to select it, but failed
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1232114
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232114 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Adding timezone behviour is odd" [Low,New]
<pitti> $ cat /etc/timezone
<ogra_> pitti, i even have that in the UI
<seb128> for the confusing UI
<Laney> ejat-: we heard, please stop re-confirming
<pitti> Etc/UTC
<MacSlow> Saviq, only jenkins doesn't want to play along... so I didn't top-approve yet
 * ejat- silent .. 
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, let me have a quick look
<pitti> ogra_, Laney: oh, I know
<pitti> I wrote the systemd patch to check for symlinks to /etc/writable/
<pitti> but cjwatson suggested to make the symlinks relative
<pitti> so they now start with "writable/"
 * pitti adjusts
<Laney> heh
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, it's running unity8 AP tests which are currently broken due to libunity/libunity-core version mismatch
<Saviq> MacSlow, we're trying to get to the bottom of it on #ubuntu-unity
<MacSlow> ok
<pitti> ogra_: btw, I don't have the AppArmor violation (not sure why, I should have it)
<cjwatson> pitti: I admit that I assumed that nobody was using the symlinks wrongly ;-)
<pitti> cjwatson: not your fault :)
<pitti> (and it was a good suggestion)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: mind joining a hangout?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> oSoMoN: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2677f6ccd372954e7dfcef79ec21a8422315cc06
<didrocks> it's a french hangout :p
<ogra_> pitti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/111/artifact/clientlogs/dmesg.log/*view*/ we have it a few times on the test devices during test runs
<pitti> ogra_: yep; I uploaded the apparmor fix already
<ogra_> i dont see it locally either here
<ogra_> anyway, what do we do with /etc/writable now
<pitti> ogra_: give me some minutes, working on the systemd fix :)
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> :)
<OrokuSaki> I recompiled powerd one day an told it to look at /sys/class/leds for brightness settings.. but it did not give me access to brightness changes in the UI... Is there another package I could look at?
<ogra_> pitti, i think i know whats wrong with /etc/writable ...
 * ogra_ tries something
<pitti> ogra_: I bet you still have it in /userdata/system-data/etc/
<ogra_> pitti, it bootstrapped a new install, cant be
<ogra_> pitti, and even then it wouldnt do any harm
<ogra_> nothing would linka against it
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /etc/writable/
<ogra_> localtime  timezone
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> i still cant change iot though, but adding the right stuff to /etc7system-image/writable-paths works at least
<ogra_> (needs the full filenames
<ogra_> )
<pitti> ogra_: what did you have in writable-paths? should be
<pitti> /etc/writable                           auto                    synced      none        none
<ogra_> thats not enough
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount|grep writable
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p12 on /etc/writable type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p12 on /etc/writable/timezone type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p12 on /etc/writable/localtime type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<ogra_> that works :)
<pitti> erk
<pitti> why would you want to do that?
<ogra_> the code doesnt copy the files
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: ping
<ogra_> it does if you specify them
<ogra_> (i know thats a crude workaround)
<pitti> ogra_: it's not a workaround
<ogra_> pitti, i can edit the files
<pitti> it breaks the very reason why we introduced /etc/writable/ in the first place
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> pitti, then the whole design needs to change
<pitti> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# echo foo > /etc/writable/timezone.new
<pitti> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mv /etc/writable/timezone.new /etc/writable/timezone
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: hi
<pitti> that works just fine in image 75
<pitti> err, 74
<pitti> so I don't see what's broken
<ogra_> pitti, if you copy anything to /etc/writable during image build thats not the 7etc7writable you have on a booted device
<pitti> ogra_: but that's what "synced" was supposed to do, and it seems to work fine
<ogra_> and stephanes code doesnt copy any contents into the empty loop image he creates
<ogra_> pitti, /etc/writable is empty by default
<pitti> ogra_: not here
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: hey, we’re seeing applications crash (when running smoke tests), and it seems the crash is in libusermetrics
<Laney> I got the files in it here
<pitti> ogra_: please don't upload anything which adds files to writable-files
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: it's related to the writable problem that the other guys here are discussing
<ogra_> pitti, then you flashed something wrongly ... did you use --no-backup ? else you have all old data around
<pitti> that is just plain wrong
<cjwatson> agreed
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: there's an update to the QML bindings that apps are using (not released yet) that will stop them crashing
<pitti> ogra_: I used --no-backup the first time when I got 70 again (as I didn't specify --channel)
<ogra_> pitti, well, i thought you want localtime and timezone in there
<pitti> ogra_: I didn't use --no-backup the second time
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: but the underlying issue is the non writable /var/lib after update
<pitti> ogra_: yes, and I do
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: ah, I didn’t quite follow the discussion, I’ll read the backlog
<oSoMoN> pete-woods: is there a bug report to track the issue?
<ogra_> pitti, right, flash again with --no-backup. /etc/writable is empty (and the code doesnt copy a single thing when mounting the whole dir into a loop image)
<pete-woods> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1233396 was logged against me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233396 in The Sevilerow project "infographics and camera-app broken in build 71/72 - core dumped" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> so i donbt see how you end up having anything in there
<pitti> ogra_: ok, I'll try that; then it seems something in the new "synced" mode is buggy
<ogra_> right
 * ogra_ re-flashes his maguro again to be sure 
 * pitti runs phablet-flash
<pitti> $ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --no-backup
<pitti> right?
<ogra_> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy-proposed --no-backup -d maguro
<ogra_> thats what i use here
<ogra_> so yeah, its the same
<pitti> yeah, mako here but that should hardly matter
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and the channel name is aliased
<ogra_> points to the same pool
 * ogra_ wishes the flashing would take years on maguro 
<pitti> "not"? :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> unpacking the tarball takes ~15min
<oSoMoN> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1233396
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233396 in The Sevilerow project "infographics and camera-app broken in build 71/72 - core dumped" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> xz and ARM arent such good friends
<popey> ogra_: camera seems broken in mako
<ogra_> popey, in maguro too
<popey> k
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^^
<didrocks> oSoMoN: oh, nice catch!
<didrocks> popey: hum, it works here and for others as well
<ogra_> popey, didrocks claimed his worked though
<didrocks> so so… what do we do differently?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-01-105001.png
<ogra_> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy-proposed --no-backup -d maguro
<popey> thats what I get
<didrocks> I guess it's all linked to the AP crash
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy-proposed --no-backup -d mako
<ogra_> open camera, get a white screen
<popey> thats what i did
<ogra_> i didnt do anything more
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't try --no-backup
<ogra_> didrocks, ugh
<didrocks> do you think that's important?
<ogra_> didrocks, you always should to get untaintedt results
<didrocks> ogra_: this is clearing /home/phablet, right?
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, else your old data is preserved ... that might include settings etc
<ogra_> yes, and a few other bits
<didrocks> ok, let's try
<ogra_> its essentially a clean bootstrap
<didrocks> maybe that's the difference we see
<ogra_> definitely
<didrocks> oSoMoN: FYI ^
<didrocks> "Usermetrics is not running. It's upset that the DB file is missing:
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> pete-woods: hey, around?
<pete-woods> didrocks: hi
<pitti> ogra_: yes, confirmed
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> pete-woods: so, it seems a lot of us are suffering from https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1233396
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233396 in The Sevilerow project "infographics and camera-app broken in build 71/72 - core dumped" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> so how do we fix this
<didrocks> pete-woods: and it's what we are seeing in the AP tests
<pete-woods> didrocks: the problem is that something has screwed up /var/lib/usermetrics and made it owned by root
<didrocks> (camera-app and media-app crashing)
<ogra_> blindly copying content seems evil, the content could grow over time and really harm boot speed at some point
<pete-woods> didrocks: I have a fix for the QML bindings, which will stop apps crashing (obviously bad)
<didrocks> pete-woods: hum, ok, so libusermetrics trunk should be released?
<pete-woods> didrocks: I need to fix something else, but yes, it should be shortly
<didrocks> pete-woods: ok, then, please try libusermetrics trunk on latest image
<didrocks> and run AP tests for camera-app and gallery-app
<didrocks> to ensure we don't regress those compared to latest promoted image
<pete-woods> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't see what could have changed /var/lib/usermetrics perm from the diff on image #71
<didrocks> udev shouldn't touch those
<ogra_> didrocks, are you sure you are barking at the right tree ?
<ogra_> if you didnt use --no-backup i would realyl re-do the tests
<didrocks> ogra_: it's installing the new one
<didrocks> just rebooting, let's see
<ogra_> yeah :)
<pitti> ogra_: I guess we should wait for stgraber to fix the "synced" mode in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> pitti, hmm... k ...
<ogra_> (note that we hold all image production until this is fixed)
<pitti> ogra_: it's not such a big blocker as a nonexistant /etc/timezone will just count as "UTC" anyway
<pitti> and as soon as you change it, the files ought to be created
<pitti> but it shoudl be fixed anyway of course
<pete-woods> ogra_: I have a number of people saying that the usermetrics service has broken, and from investigation it seems like /var/lib/usermetrics has become owned by root, instead of the usermetrics user
<ogra_> pitti, well its kind of a desaster since this was supposed to be tested enough to not break if it lands
<didrocks> ogra_: popey: screwed camera-app confirmed \o/
<ogra_> pitti, and per the new rules we need to either roll back everything or have a fix really soon
<popey> \o/
 * didrocks likes when we all agree ;)
<ogra_> great !
<popey> Ditto.
<pitti> ogra_: well, we never had a release where time zones worked, so where would you roll back to?
<ogra_> pitti, no idea, its the rules :P
<pitti> and we didn't roll back the broken livecd-rootfs either, because we can't realy
<ogra_> dont tell me
<cjwatson> The rules are that we roll back if there's a regression, but this isn't a regression since it has never worked.
<cjwatson> So that doesn't apply.
<ogra_> i only obey to the rules, i dont make them
<cjwatson> Take responsibility for common sense!
 * popey feels that should be a poster
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, i dont plan to roll back to less functional, the point is that the testing in this landing seems to have completely failed though
<cjwatson> It still doesn't mean a rollback is necessary.
<cjwatson> Was broken, is still broken, nothing lost.
<ogra_> i do agree ... and am happyy asac is on vac this week :)
<didrocks> (don't tell it top loudly ;))
<ogra_> (he would insist to roll back)
<cjwatson> I would argue the same thing to asac directly
<didrocks> so I confirm: drwxr-x--- 2 root root 4096 Oct  1 09:57 /var/lib/usermetrics
<pitti> well, there is nothing to roll back *to*
<ogra_> i know
<ogra_> pitti, he would probably call it "back out", not roll back
<ogra_> and i still didnt manage to teach him that the only way back is forward :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I think you are fine, no need for you to continue on the mediaplayer/camera-app side
<cjwatson> Our technical culture shouldn't include "do stupid things because the rules say so"
<diwic> cjwatson++
<cjwatson> So let's not enforce that when common sense says otherwise :)
<cjwatson> (And also let's not claim that somebody else is telling us to do so when they aren't here)
<ogra_> i was just mentioning what technically would have to happen, i wasnt saying i'd do it
<oSoMoN> didrocks: ok
<xnox> ogra_: do we already have something that will unpack a rootfs tarball on first boot on the userdata partition, which I can either run from initramfs, or by booting into alternative initramfs/recovery first, and later rebooting again "normally" ?
<ogra_> xnox, not on touch, no ... we have that in the n7 tarball´-installer package
<ogra_> *tarball-installer
<xnox> ogra_: ideally i'd like to simply drop the tarball and unpack it on first boot, with all permissions preserved & et.al. as at the moment mkyaffs2 image looses all permissions on all files (+x in particular)
<xnox> ogra_: let me see, if I can refactor / lift some code of there.
<ogra_> xnox, how about you create a separate initrd script for this we can source from the touch script ?
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, only conditionally when booting emulator though.
<ogra_> so that we keep the code a bit distinct between normal booting and emulator processing
 * xnox nods
<didrocks> pete-woods: ogra_: popey: lool: confirming, giving write access to others on /var/lib/usermetrics works and I can now launch camera-app
<pete-woods> didrocks: whew! :)
<ogra_> so what sets the permissions there ?
<ogra_> (or unsets them)
<didrocks> yeah, that's the question
<didrocks> pete-woods: you do use that folder for a long time, right?
<didrocks> pete-woods: it's not recent?
<pete-woods> didrocks: months now
<didrocks> ok, not really newish then
<pete-woods> didrocks: it gets created by the debian maintainer scripts for libusermetrics
<didrocks> oh oh
<didrocks> so maybe on the image generation side?
<didrocks> ogra_: as we don't run postinst, do you know of anything changing?
<pete-woods> didrocks: could be, I have no idea how that magic works
<ogra_> didrocks, ?
<didrocks> that would explain why we can't trace that to any changes that happened to the image
<ogra_> why wouzld we not run postinst ?
<cjwatson> We run the postinst, just not on the device
<didrocks> ogra_: that's what asac told me, there was magic to run successfully postinst in the image with fixing permissions
<didrocks> ok, so it's the regular image creation?
 * didrocks will stop trusting asac when he uses the world "magic" :p
<didrocks> word
<ogra_> didrocks, it is the same as iso creation, we have a few sripts that run additionally, but nothing touches usermetrics
<ogra_> or anything that could cause such an issue
<didrocks> debian/usermetricsservice.preinst:  chmod 0750 /var/lib/usermetrics
<didrocks>         adduser --system --ingroup usermetrics --home /var/lib/usermetrics usermetrics
<didrocks>   chown -R usermetrics:usermetrics /var/lib/usermetrics
<didrocks> hum…
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep usermet /etc/passwd
<ogra_> usermetrics:x:102:104:User Metrics:/var/lib/usermetrics:/bin/false
<ogra_> all fine
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount|grep usermetrics
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p12 on /var/lib/usermetrics type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<ogra_> i guess the issue lies somewhere in the mounting
<cjwatson> But /var/lib/usermetrics is in writable-paths, so something needs to apply that change
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> There's a scheme for post-image-upgrade hooks now
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> but the bind mount should just inherit the permissions
<didrocks> you need additional steps for paths that are in writable paths?
<ogra_> you shouldnt
<ogra_> i guess we need to wait for stgraber
<cjwatson> didrocks: Yes
<cjwatson> I think
<ogra_> you really shouldnt, it should just inherit the target settings ... at least thats what stgraber explained to me once
<cjwatson> A persistent mount has its backing store in userdata, and inherits permissions from there, not from the version in the image
<cjwatson> Surely
<cjwatson> That's kind of the point of being persistent
<ogra_> hrm
<cjwatson> This is why we have to be careful about adding persistent mounts
<ogra_> well, it worked three images ago
<ogra_> with the same mount
<cjwatson> New persistent paths get copied to userdata when they're first seen; after that, something needs to sync changes manually if needed
<ogra_> (read: yesterday, we had a lot of image builds over night)
<ogra_> this mount exists since weeks and used to work before
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> ogra_: fixed systemd uploaded, tested with relative symlinks now
<didrocks> ogra_: cjwatson: so, we have to wait for stgraber to know the detail on what can possibly have changed?
 * ogra_ looks at the change to the initrd script at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/151908224/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.49_0.50.diff.gz ... but i dont see how that would have changed the carryover of permissions
<ogra_> which was added in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/149606706/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.48_0.49.diff.gz
<ogra_> didrocks, i fear we have to, yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: I looked at lxc-android-config, doesn't seem as well related…
<ogra_> i see that he added code to carry over permissions and ownership on sep. 7th
<ogra_> and apparently the last changes broke it, but i dont see how by looking at the code
<didrocks> pete-woods: if you can have the non crash code, at least, we have a way to go forward until stgraber is back (and you are more robust anyway)
<ogra_> didrocks, lxc-android-config only carries the config
<pete-woods> didrocks: I'm going to ask for that to be landed today
<didrocks> yeah, I was looking if something was dropped
<ogra_> initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch creates the acrual mounts based on the config
<didrocks> pete-woods: yeah, just tell us when it's ready, we'll process it quickly
<pete-woods> didrocks: I guess the tests will still fail (given the RO /var/lib/...) but at least the apps won't crash
<didrocks> pete-woods: yeah, it's already a start for people dogfooding ;)
 * didrocks still stays positive and is somewhat happy we know what are making all those tests regressions
<davmor2> ogra_: mtp has a couple of issues now.  1 lots of boxes if you reboot the device, 2. if you adb shell before the popup nautilus window opens for mtp it seems to kick you out of the adb session, nice :)
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, i dont have that here
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> in fact
<ogra_> oot@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps ax|grep mtp
<ogra_>    67 ?        S<     0:00 [f_mtp]
<ogra_>  2090 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto mtp
<davmor2> ogra_: although todays image seems to of lost the lots of boxes by the look of it so it was 70 played up 74 seems okay I'll try the getting kicked out of adb again in a second
<ogra_> well, the above is on 74
<ogra_> mtp doesnt seem to start at all
<didrocks> ogra_: it starts here
<ogra_> didrocks, i'm on maguro
<didrocks> phablet   2991  0.1  0.0   3300  1180 ?        Ss   10:42   0:00 /usr/bin/mtp-server
<ogra_> davmor2 too
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> cyphermox: I guess this will be for you ^
<davmor2> ogra_: mtp is showing up here
<ogra_> didrocks, i dont think it will
<ogra_> didrocks, i guess thats another one for stgraber
<didrocks> ogra_: do you think it's a configuration issue?
<didrocks> (weird that mako isn't impacted by that one though)
<ogra_> he changed the lxc-android-config job ... which emits the android event ... which is the trigger event for mtp
<davmor2> ogra_: as in the nautilus window is opening say Galaxy Nexus
<ogra_> davmor2, right, doesnt happen on my install here
<ogra_> and i flashed twice already
<didrocks> oh right
 * ogra_ switches on some debugging 
<davmor2> davmor2@boromir:~$ adb shell ps aux | grep mtp
<davmor2> root        67  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   10:38   0:00 [f_mtp]
<davmor2> phablet   1676  0.0  0.1   3304  1360 ?        Ss   10:39   0:00 /usr/bin/mtp-se
<ogra_> davmor2, flashed with --no-backup ?
<davmor2> ogra_: always
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# getprop sys.usb.config
<ogra_> mtp,adb
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps ax|grep mtp-server|grep -v grep
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /var/log/upstart/lxc-android-config.log
<ogra_> 1277 blocks
<ogra_> cp: cannot stat '/var/lib/lxc/android/overrides/*': No such file or directory
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> ah that line has an || true
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /var/log/upstart/mtp-server-bootup.log
<ogra_> could not set property
<ogra_> could not set property
<davmor2> ogra_: Critical bug in 74 no sound notification for an incoming call
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> davmor2, 74 is dead beef already .... and i think thats fallout of the usermetrics thing too
<dpm> hi all, I got my phone in a state OTA updates did not install, so I thought I'd redo a phablet-flash ubuntu-system. That failed mid-through and I was left in the recovery screen. Does anyone know what the easiest way to reflash with ubuntu-system is? The instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation seem to apply for the RW images only?
<ogra_> (dead beef as in completely broken)
<davmor2> ogra_: do you know when 75 will land then?
<ogra_> davmor2, after we have fixes for all the mess
<ogra_> aha, manually setting the property makes it work
<ogra_> lets see if that persists
<davmor2> ogra_: Man you must of known for more than a minute and it isn't fixed yet? :D
<ogra_> davmor2, well i still dont have an idea why it broke
<ogra_> and in fact it doesnt persist over a reboot if i set the property
<davmor2> ogra_: so what else is the usermetrics likely to of effected badly then?
<ogra_> camera
<ogra_> probably other stuff
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap camera is dead, I'm assuming sms
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# getprop sys.usb.config
<ogra_> mtp,adb
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# setprop sys.usb.config mtp,adb
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages$ adb shell
<ogra_> its the prder !
<ogra_> *order
<ogra_> why the heck is that backwards here and not for you then ?
<ogra_> hmm, no
<davmor2> davmor2@boromir:~$ adb shell getprop sys.usb.config
<davmor2> mtp,adb
<ogra_> yeah, red herring
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<davmor2> ogra_: however that might explain why adb gets kicked once mtp finishes loading in nautilus maybe?
<ogra_> something isnt right, yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: so for me I get the mtp icon in the launcher, then welcome screen on the Phone, I do adb shell as soon as the welcome screen appears, then wait for the Nautilus window then this happens in the terminal where adb is running
<davmor2> davmor2@boromir:~$ adb shell
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# davmor2@boromir:~$
<ogra_> yeah, as i said, something is wrong here
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll write up a bug for that then :)
<ogra_> assign to me
<davmor2> ogra_: I need to figure out what to file it against yet :)
<ogra_> either mtp-server/mtp or android-tools-adbd/android
<ogra_> pick one, they fight over the property it seems
<ogra_> or even better file against one, add the other
<ogra_> oh, that would be android-tools-adbd/android-tools
<ogra_> not just android
<mihir_> my Listview objects is overlaping with the previous item while scrolling , anyidea ??
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks, will do
<gatox> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> gatox: pong
<gatox> sil2100, hi... i've been told that the click-update-manager app still has no icon, i've added one, and configure the .desktop file, but it seems it needs to be added somewhere in the cmake file.... do you know sometihng about that?
<sil2100> gatox: hm, I have a branch ready for click-update-manager related to AP tests packaging, I'll check what's up and try to fix that in that branch, ok? I just got my internet back so I need to backtrack things
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mtp/+bug/1233613 mtp won't let me assign you apparently LP tells me you are no such item, but worked fine with adb
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233613 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "Adb and mtp priority issue" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> didrocks, i thinnk i found the usermetrics issue but will need stgraber to confirm
<didrocks> ogra_: oh?
<ogra_> /var/lib/usermetrics                    auto                    persistent  transition        none
<ogra_> in /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<ogra_> that will carry over the permissions if the target file doesnt exist
<ogra_> (i.e. on first boot)
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess the question is what changed? It didn't though?
<didrocks> (for usermetrics)
<ogra_> didrocks, right, must be caused by the initrd script changes that it doesnt get the owner and permissions carried over
<didrocks> yeah, possible
<gatox> sil2100, ok, thanks, let me know
<ogra_> anyway, i have a working camera again
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: I blame the internet, somewhere along the lines it's bound to be the internets fault
<didrocks> heh ;)
<ogra_> after changing the file and removing /userdata/system-data/var/lib/usermetrics
<didrocks> ogra_: ah nice! let's hope stgraber will be around soon
<ogra_> oot@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount|grep usermetrics
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p12 on /var/lib/usermetrics type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -ld /var/lib/usermetrics/
<ogra_> drwxr-x--- 2 usermetrics usermetrics 4096 Oct  1 11:24 /var/lib/usermetrics/
<davmor2> didrocks: just keep pinging stgraber till he is :D
<ogra_> hah
 * ogra_ goes afk for a moment
<mandel> sergiusens, ping
<sergiusens> mandel, pong
<mandel> sergiusens, hola! one small question, is the installlation via qt creator of build-deps working on the nexus 7?
<mandel> sergiusens, I'm getting that /data/ubuntu does not exists.. and I'm tempted to just create it
<OrokuSaki> you have a working rom and you don't see /data/ubuntu?
<mandel> OrokuSaki, yes, is working and I get the following: [13:29:35] chroot: cannot change root directory to /data/ubuntu: No such file or directory
<OrokuSaki> strange
<sergiusens> mandel, hm, /data/ubuntu shouldn't be used anymore
<mandel> OrokuSaki, I ssh in the device and doing a sudo ls /data I can confirm that I have no ubuntu dir
<mandel> sergiusens, that is what qt creator tools complain about :-/
<OrokuSaki> @sergiusens... ahh man.. guess I gotta update again.. was this recent in the last 7days or so?
<sergiusens> mandel, it's a Qtreator bug, it should detect it's running a system image
<sergiusens> OrokuSaki, depends on what you use, cdimage type images do use /data/ubuntu, system images don't
<mandel> sergiusens, bummer... and sudo apt-get build-dep is returning => E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<sergiusens> mandel, touch /userdata/.writable_image ?
<mandel> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179218/
<mandel> sergiusens, is an image from the devel channel
<davmor2> mandel: did you reboot after adding the setting
<davmor2> mandel: for both /userdata/.writable_image and /home/phablet/.display-mir you need to reboot the device to make the change take effect
<sergiusens> was my next question, did you reboot?
<mandel> davmor2, ah! had no idea
<mandel> sergiusens, davmor2 that was the issue, thx!
<davmor2> mandel: no worries dude :)
<patchyy> can i install "ubuntu for tablets" on my windows 8 tablet "acer iconia w511"?
<patchyy> and is "ubuntu for tablets" released?
<davmor2> patchyy: Probably not as the uefi on windows 8 tablets is locked on.
<davmor2> patchyy: As for the Ubuntu Touch release that happens in October
<patchyy> can i run it in virtualbox x86 then, maybe?
<davmor2> patchyy: no easily, You can install ubuntu 13.10 and then install unity8 to get an idea on how is will feel.
<patchyy> aha..hmm
<patchyy> ubuntu should make it easy to install on windows tablets, as the tablets have a pretty good hardware, and is sold very cheaply since nobody wants windows tablets :P heheh
<patchyy> somebody has started with porting to acer iconia a700 -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/a700
<davmor2> patchyy: Yes, that is android based though
<patchyy> ahh, ok
<patchyy> and then its not using uefi?
<xnox> ogra_: ext4 on MTD is not happy, so I will be using sdcard device for userdata / ubuntu rootfs.
<gatox> sil2100, it seems there is a branch proposed for the icon thing already: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/click-update-manager/fix-icon/+merge/188496
<lool> stgraber: heya
<lool> stgraber: we have an owner/group issue with var/lib/usermetrics; it's 102:104 in the cdimage tarball, but it's root:root under /userdata/system-data on a phablet-flashed image
<lool> stgraber: that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1233396
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233396 in The Sevilerow project "infographics and camera-app broken in build 71/72 - core dumped" [Critical,Confirmed]
<lool> pete-woods: hey
<lool> pete-woods: did you see that libusermetrics was FTBFSing again despite the valgrind suppressions?
<lool> pete-woods: oh actually it seems you fixed this already, nevermind  :-)
<pete-woods> lool: hi, where can I see these errors first hand? I only know where to get them from the bug reports people file
<lool> pete-woods: it was from a build-record in the ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build PPA
<lool> pete-woods: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=libusermetrics&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=saucy
<lool> pete-woods: second package listed there
<lool> pete-woods: i386 build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151943506/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.libusermetrics_1.1.1%2B13.10.20130930.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lool> pete-woods: problem is that the snapshot was taken before your fix landed in bzr
<lool> AFAICT
<pete-woods> lool: thanks for that info, been meaning to find that URL for ages
<lool> pete-woods: but you should get the same issue if building for i386 surely?
<lool> or I guess if doing a full build with build-indep step
<pete-woods> lool: for some reason it seems like my jenkins jobs aren't configured to build i386
<lool> pete-woods: are these the upstream merger ones?
<pete-woods> lool: yes
<lool> pete-woods: TBH I don't know what configs are available there, you could chat with Francis to find out whether he could build the build-indep step, and/or build on i386
<lool> pete-woods: actually, it's not clear to me why this is i386 specific; the build-deps and rules are identical; no build-indep step, no build-depends-indep
<lool> pete-woods: so maybe there's truly an i386 failure here (in Qt I guess)
<robjh> is ubuntu-touch a distinct entity to "ubuntu for phones" or is there enough overlap that the two terms can be used interchangeably? I imagine ubuntu-touch pertains to the interface specifically
<lool> robjh: we prefer Ubuntu for phones
<lool> albeit we still have "touch" in a bunch of places
<robjh> lool; hence the channel name?
<pete-woods> lool: the Qt symbol is just different in i386 vs x86_64 _nwm vs nwj
 * pete-woods doesn't have enough kung-fu to know hy
<lool> robjh: hence the channel name  :-)
<lool> robjh: but the helpfully named ubuntu-phone@ list!
<xnox> pete-woods: echo that-symbol | c++filt, most likely it's the same just 32 vs 64 size difference.
<lool> pete-woods: _Znwm -> operator new(unsigned long)
<lool> pete-woods: _Znwj -> operator new(unsigned int)
<lool> xnox: yeah exactly
<robjh> look: okay, thank you :)
 * lool was fishing the actual names from the suppression file
<xnox> lool: well we had #ubuntu-mobile way back when, it at the moment redirects here.
<lool> xnox: these were the days!
<xnox> lool: i like c++filt a lot, it demangles on the fly any output one pipes into it, without corrupting anything else. E.g. including like build-logs.
<lool> xnox: do you know whether valgrind suppression files would work with real symbol names?
<lool> sorry I mean with human readable ones
<xnox> lool: i don't know, but e.g. dpkg-symbols support filters thus one can have human names in the .symbols file with the filter prefix, and it then mangles them first before comparing.
<Laney> you don't need to echo it separately btw
<lool> oddly enough there does not seem to be a mangling tool
<lool> xnox: .symbols do support the demangled names I believe
<xnox> lool: i guess you could maintain human readable and then use c++filt to mangle them.... or maybe it demangles & compares.
<lool> yeah
<xnox> Laney: i default to pipe syntax instead of args whenever I can, cause i often build longer pipes or chop them up. And i hate have to go back and move stuff around ;-)
<jarope> hello ubuntu touch world!  Could someone tell me if its possible to use the ubuntu modules on Qt5.1.1.  This is for my own desktop apps only, I just want to use the ubutnu touch styling for some uni projects I am working on
<ogra_> lool, switching the usermetrics entry in /etc/system-image/writable-paths to "transition" and deleting /userdata/system-data/var/lib/usermetrics gets it working for me on next boot
<thief_and_a_liar> so the ubuntu phone is coming or what?
<popey> thief_and_a_liar: our software will be released on 17th October
<thief_and_a_liar> ok, but is it interesting for anyone, so there will be phones out of this?
<popey> thief_and_a_liar: maybe
<lool> ogra_: it does very much seem like the correct fix
<lool> ogra_: however let's give 30mn for stgraber to show up and confirm
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> thanks for digging into this, keps being context switched to something else while tracing this  :-)
<ogra_> sadly we can only really confirm the fix with a fresh image build
<ogra_> as the first boot is essential here
<ogra_> lool, the strange point is that there was no change
<ogra_> it worked before on image 70
<ogra_> (to that specific line i mean... and i dont get why it worked without having "transition" set)
<lool> ogra_: that's also why I find all this weird
<lool> we also have a weird issue where url-dispatcher gets connection refused on dbus
<lool> which I find scary
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> I'm just realizing
<lool> could this be apparmor
<ogra_> for dbus ?
<lool> yeah
<lool> didrocks: ^
<ogra_> you should see a lot of spam in the logs if thats the case
<pmcgowan> jarope, yes it works, use the packages from the canonical-qt5-edgers PPA
<jdstrand> if you think it is apparmor, do 'grep DEB /var/log/syslog'
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> 'gerp DEN /var/log/syslog'
<ogra_> heh
<jdstrand> man
<lool> ogra_: I wonder whether some app tries to open an URL with liburl-dispatcher, but doesn't have apparmor permission to do so and gets caught doing that
<jdstrand> I can't type
<jdstrand> 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog'
<jarope> pmcgowan: many thanks will do that
<ogra_> jdstrand, i always type apt-shell :)
<jarope> just add repo and updaqte /upgrade?
<jdstrand> heh
<lool> jdstrand: don't have syslog sadly
<ogra_> lool, right, but you should see that relatively clear in the logs ... bad if you dont have them indeed
<jdstrand> well, url-dispatcher is out of process. it should all happen underneatch via dbus. app tries to open url -> dbus -> url dispatcher
<jdstrand> and we allow calls to url dispatcher in the ubuntu* templates
<ogra_> do we ?
<ogra_> note that polkit is now active
<ogra_> lool, might be a polkit thing
<lool> jdstrand: oh actualy we do have dmesg
<lool> and there's an unrelated DENIED there
<lool> [   21.966674] type=1400 audit(1380573832.836:55): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=896 profile="/sbin/dhclient" name="/etc/writable/localtime" pid=1400 comm="dhclient" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<ogra_> yeah. pitti added a fix for that already
<pitti> yes, that's in saucy, just needs a new image
<lool> plus the apps are unconfined, so apparmor is probably a red herring
<jdstrand> it is highly likely that polkit is getting in the way
<ogra_> lool, i'd liik at polkit
<ogra_> *look
<pmcgowan> jarope, add-apt-repository; apt-get update; then install the ubuntu-sdk
<jdstrand> note, that apps will see AppArmor in the dbus denial too. there are other security denials for dbus-- like polkit
<lool> ogra_: Hmm I see no dbus policy for it
<ogra_> lool, well, the question is "do we need one" :)
<jarope> pmcgowan: arr ok so should I purge the sdk first to remove current version?
<ogra_> i guess
<lool> ogra_: but then everything talking it to it would fail
<lool> also, it's actually url-dispatcher failing to connect to dbus, not some app failing to connect to url-dispatcher
<ogra_> usually you should be able to if you have a seat assigned by logind
<ogra_> but that doesnt work for i.e. NM
<ogra_> it still needs a pkla file
<pmcgowan> jarope, I think it will just upgrade
<jarope> ok thanks
<pitti> is there a trick to disable the screen timeout?
<pitti> it's unnerving to have to unlock the screen every minute for running autopilot tests
<ogra_> lool, for a test, copy /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pkla and create a pkla for your specific dbus call, see if it starts working
<lool> ogra_: I don't know how to trigger the issue though
<jarope> pmcgowan: on launch pad it says that ppa is obsolete? ? ? ? /
<ogra_> pitti, powerd-cli display on
<ogra_> pitti, you will waste a shell for this though :)
<pmcgowan> jarope, there are I think 5 ppas there, I think its beta2, Mirv would know
<pmcgowan> Mirv, which ppa has latest 5.1.1 work?
<pitti> ogra_: ah, thanks; & FTW :)
<jarope> thanks pmcgowan
<pitti> ogra_: we so much need to install byobu or at least tmux on that thing during development :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> pitti, convince pmcgowan ... he whines because of wasted space all the time :)
<pitti> j/k
<pitti> (and yes, we install a ton of stuff there which we don't need in production)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I do not whine
<pitti> pmcgowan: do -- lean == good!
<pmcgowan> hah ;)
<ogra_> :)
<popey> +1 for screen / tmux / byobu!
<ogra_> the terminal app should just ship that in the click package ;)
<jarope> pmcgowan: it does indeed look like 2 has the current 5.1.1 modules
<jarope> many thanks for your help
<pmcgowan> jarope, ah good
<jarope> now to make all this years uni assignments touchified!
<lool> barry: joining -meeting?  :-)
<stgraber> lool: morning
<didrocks> stgraber: \o/
<pitti> on that note, I still don't understand why we ship the whole python and autopilot stack
<ogra_> stgraber, !
<didrocks> stgraber: want to backlog or prefer a short summary?
<pitti> one pretty much always needs to install additional packages anyway in order to run autopilot tests
<pmcgowan> pitti, I just noticed that yesterday myself
<stgraber> didrocks: I read the highlights but a summary would spare me the rest of the backlog
<pmcgowan> not sure why
<pitti> at least teh ubuntu ui toolkit stuff
<ogra_> ask QA
<pitti> so we might just as well install everything
<didrocks> stgraber: ok, so we have a lot of AP regressions
<pmcgowan> the toolkit runtime stuff is all installed
<didrocks> stgraber: the consequence is because on a fresh install (with --no-backup), some apps don't start
<didrocks> stgraber: libusermetrics is segfaultin
<didrocks> because /var/lib/usermetrics is 700, owned by root
<didrocks> instead beeing own by the usermetrics user
<sergiusens> pitti, ogra_ yes and no
<didrocks> the postinst of the libusermetrics package is correct
<ogra_> stgraber, seems this should be "transition" in /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<mpt> larsu, please don't hate me. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StatusBar?action=diff&rev2=11&rev1=10
<didrocks> but it seems something changed in the RO image
<ogra_> stgraber, which it isnt ...
<didrocks> in the way the mount is done
<sergiusens> pitti, ogra_ yes today, no when we don't trigger rw anymore
<ogra_> stgraber, talking about the /var/lib/usermetrics entry in there
<didrocks> so if we can understand what changed and what is the correct fix, it will rock :)
<ogra_> and apply it :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I was about missing that one! thanks :p
<ogra_> :)
<stgraber> ogra_: you don't need transition for that, userdata is an empty path, there's nothing to transition and the code does a stat + chown/chmod specifically to avoid that problem
<stgraber> so something else is wrong
<ogra_> stgraber, well, it doesnt since image 71
<larsu> mpt: I could never hate you!
<mpt> awwww
<larsu> mpt: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!eleven!!
<didrocks> stgraber: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130930.changes
<didrocks> do you see anything potentially creating this there?
<larsu> mpt: (just joking, of course)
<ogra_> initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (which i stared at dfor ages now and cant find an issue)
<stgraber> yeah, I re-read the diff a dozen time myself just now and can't find anything obviously wrong. I was also running with the new scripts/touch for a couple of days last week before it was uploaded so I'm surprised I didn't see anything then...
<jarope> so - fully appreciating that people are busy - is there anyone about who would be willing to start being a mentor for some one who is keen but still green?  I would like to have a go at building a "proper" touch app - a touch irc client based.  I used Qt to build an android client last year so dont see why it couldnt be tweaked to work
<stgraber> so it's going to be easier if I have a broken device, let me update mine real quick
<ogra_> stgraber, better re-flash
<ogra_> with --no-backup
<ogra_> its definitely related to first boot
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -ld /var/lib/usermetrics/
<ogra_> drwxr-x--- 2 usermetrics usermetrics 4096 Oct  1 13:10 /var/lib/usermetrics
<ogra_> stgraber, so unmounting and deleting the file in /userdata gets me a properly created one after reboot
 * ogra_ tries the same on a feshly flashed install
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, reproduced (there are much faster ways to reset a device than to reflash ;))
<ogra_> stgraber, well, but they dont get you the test env we use
<ogra_> we should all be on the same page when testing stuff
<stgraber> ogra_: removing everything in /userdata but system.img certainly will
<ogra_> (so please promote your faster way so we all can ues it ;))
<stgraber> ok, so I've got a few ideas of what may be happening but I need to add some debugging to my initrd to figure it out
<ogra_> we should have a script for that while we lack a UI tool for reset
<didrocks> ogra_: that + turn on the write mode
<ogra_> didrocks, touch /userdata/.writable_image  is to much ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I always have to find the name of the file
<ogra_> (note with the final release you will even have toi enable adb from the terminal first
<ogra_> )
<didrocks> doesn't map my mental model
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure the management thinks the same, but let's see ;)
<didrocks> I'm sure it's the plan for stgraber to get up his blog activity up ;)
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> mgmt thinks the same about what ?
<didrocks> ogra_: about adb off by default being a priority
<ogra_> i have an order to care for it
<didrocks> I guess we'll try first to land what we try (the 4 big items)
<didrocks> then, we'll see :)
<ogra_> it has to be off in what we release as final image
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, I think I found the problem and it's what I suspected, just trying to figure out how that happened
<ogra_> (which is worst case a trivial .override file)
<didrocks> ogra_: I propose that we implement the konami code to enable developer mode
<stgraber> ogra_: sorry, really no idea how that happened...
<didrocks> capcom*
<didrocks> where was my mind? :)
<stgraber> ogra_: so the problem is that ./hooks/touch was ignored somehow
<stgraber> ogra_: if you look inside the initrd binary, we're missing all the binaries it's supposed to copy
<stgraber> ogra_: including /bin/chown (that was my guess)
<stgraber> ogra_: but also adbd, ...
<ogra_> wow
<stgraber> now the problem is that I have absolutely no clue what could have caused that...
<ogra_> yeah, teh log agrees https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151908853/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.50_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<stgraber>  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/touch ignored: not executable
<stgraber> it certainly is executable in my branch here, so it's a problem on the system of the uploader...
<ogra_> which would be mine ...
 * ogra_ checks
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch-0.49$ head -1 debian/changelog
<ogra_> initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (0.50) saucy; urgency=low
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch-0.49$ ls -l hooks/
<ogra_> insgesamt 4
<ogra_> -rwxrwxr-x 1 ogra ogra 593 Sep  6 18:45 touch
<ogra_> all executable
<Mirv> pmcgowan: jarope: ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper since it has the autorebuilding of unity8 & co.
 * xnox had fixperm "helpfully" strip -x
<xnox> ogra_: ^
<jarope> oo ok Mirv thanks
<jarope> will go swap out the beta2
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, let me check the binary
<Mirv> jarope: updated the PPA descriptions a bit too, for those who read them :)
<jarope> it happens
<sapanaryal> hi all
<jarope> and who reads these days anyway
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/tmp$ dpkg -x initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.50_armhf.deb .
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/tmp$ ls -l usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/
<ogra_> insgesamt 4
<ogra_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ogra ogra 593 Sep  6 18:45 touch
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> all fine it seems
<jarope> i think yoda said it best Do or Do not, there is no read
<stgraber> we also have:ERROR: could not open directory /tmp/mkinitramfs_yCk0sK/lib/modules/3.2.0-51-highbank: No such file or directory
<stgraber> FATAL: could not search modules: No such file or directory
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats fine
<stgraber> would have to compare with a previous buildlog to see exactly what's normal and what isn't...
<ogra_> tehse are normal moaning from update-initramfs
<ogra_> i wonder if the new fakeroot might have something to do with it
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/fakeroot/1.20-1
<ogra_> (the build uses fakeroot and fakechroot to roll the initrd)
<ogra_> (i dont see how reading the changelog)
<stgraber> not in an obvious way at least...
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> the timing would fit though
<xnox> ogra_: the tarball uploaded 0.50 has executable bits removed.
<stgraber> I'm running a rebuild here to see if it can be reproduced at least
<ogra_> xnox, the binary package has them though
<ogra_> i could force them from the build script easily, but that doesnt explain why it just started to happen out of nowhere
<stgraber> well, let's first see if that still happens, if it does then we can try to understand what's causing it
<ogra_> right, we need to get the images fixed first anyway
<stgraber> the good news is that we didn't introduce any new non-root path to the image with that update, so people who updated won't have to fix their devices manually. Only those who reflashed from scratch will have seen the problem and that's likely mostly QA who reflash from scratch every time anyway.
<ogra_> well, one hopes that on release day people will do a fresh bootstrap
<ogra_> we should suggest that in the release announcement :)
<seb128> balloons, hey, why did you set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1231368 as confirmed for ubuntu-system-settings?
<stgraber> that'd be nice but I wouldn't count on that ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231368 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't select a background anymore since the 2013-09-25 update" [High,Confirmed]
<ChickenCutlass> ricmm, any luck with the unity8 max cpu thing
<ogra_> seb128, because its all your fault !
<balloons> seb128, sorry about that! launchpad was acting really funny and slow. I looked at it but didn't mean to mark anything. I was confirming other bugs
<seb128> balloons, ok, I'm closing it then, the issue was not in the settings and has been fixed with the content-hub and gallery updates
<balloons> :-)
<stgraber> Adding binary /bin/chown
<stgraber> Adding binary /bin/readlink
<stgraber> Adding binary /usr/bin/adbd
<stgraber> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> so we blame cosmic rays ?
<stgraber> that's with a rebuild here, so I'd recommend we just no-change rebuild it and see if we get the same on the buildd
<ogra_> yeah :(
<ogra_> to bad we need an android rebuild for that
<didrocks> +1 on cosmic rays
<didrocks> so we won't even ever know why the initramfs was busted
<mhr3> didrocks, hey, need a pkg help
<stgraber> ogra_: uploaded
<ogra_> thx
<didrocks> thanks stgraber ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, need a papertrail or do we just let it in
<stgraber> now let's hope we'll get the same result or it's going to be a major pain to debug!
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: we already have one
<ogra_> ah, k
<didrocks> 71
<mhr3> didrocks, we need to make sure that if you install libunity-protocol > 7.1.1, you can't have libunity < 7.1.1, but there's no dep from protocol to libunity, cause libunity deps on protocol
<stgraber> (because my test board here is as close as you can get to a calxeda node and should be using the same build chroot as the LP buildds, so I sure hope I'll get the same result ;))
 * ogra_ has spent the last hours staring at logs and code ... kind of missed watching the spreadsheet
<mhr3> didrocks, is conflicts for protocol enough, or do we need conflicts+replace+???
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_, stgraber: Don't blame cosmic rays,  blame comic sans it's far more dangerous
<ogra_> davmor2, you sense a microsoft conspiracy ?
<didrocks> mhr3: breaks: is the correct relationship
<mhr3> didrocks, just breaks?
<didrocks> so libunity-protocol Breaks: libunity (<< 7.1.1)
<davmor2> ogra_: :D No I think it's far more damaging than a bit of sunburn :)
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs wildly reloading https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/0.51/+build/5066577
<stgraber> same here ;)
<stgraber> I also bumped the i386 and amd64 one to try and get things ready ASAP since we seem to have quite busy buildds today (there was a 4 hours wait for i386 and amd64)
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> we should drop these obsolete arches
<ogra_> their buildds just cant cope
<ogra_> :P
<mhr3> didrocks, could you peek at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/same-ver-dep/+merge/188596 ?
<stgraber> ogra_: not seeing the error this time around
<gema> stgraber: I thought you may be interested in this script that jcollado has put together: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~javier.collado/+junk/upgrade-tests/view/head:/scripts/full-update.py
<ogra_> it srolled by to fast for me
<didrocks> mhr3: are you sure you want a version << 7.1.1? You are at 7.1.2+13.10.20131001-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> (just double checking)
<mhr3> didrocks, yea, good enough
<stgraber> ogra_: I just saw the beginning of the initramfs call and didn't see anything related to hooks/touch, I didn't see the copy though (went by too fast)
<mhr3> didrocks, it's cause schema was changed in 7.1.1
<ogra_> same here
 * ogra_ waits for the log to publish
<ogra_> Adding binary /bin/chown
<ogra_> Adding binary /bin/readlink
<ogra_> Adding binary /usr/bin/adbd
<ogra_> \o/
<stgraber> yay!
<ogra_> k, so now waiting for android ...
<stgraber> ok, so android no change rebuild now (that one is building with -proposed enabled right?)
<ogra_> not sure
<ogra_> xnox, created it ... i think he made it so
<stgraber> ok, let's see
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> note that android is cross built ... will queue up on the x86 builder
<stgraber> I see $dist-proposed in debian/rules so looks like we don't need to wait
<ogra_> right
<xnox> stgraber: yes, pulls from -proposed. But it needs to be well, published in -proposed.
<xnox> on ftpmaster.internal
<stgraber> xnox: right, which it should be soonish. I'll prepare the upload and push when rmadison tells me it's fine
<didrocks> mhr3: packaging side approved
<jarope> ok so looks like with some fiddling about - i.e. remove the install of Qt5.1.1 I had -  ubuntu-sdk is up to 5.1.1 .  Question is now have certain QtQuick Modules been removed and replaced by Ubuntu.components?  QtQuick.Controls and QtQuick.Layouts are not recognised.  Is Ubuntu.Components replacing them two?
<mhr3> didrocks, thx, just to make sure, now if protocol + libunity 7.0.0 is installed and a package will want to upgrade protocol, libunity will be upgraded as well, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: right
<mhr3> didrocks, awesome, thx
<stgraber> come on LP, publish faster...
<didrocks> stgraber: you don't have that cycle to help it? ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: once mir, unity-mir and the initramfs are in, you will rekick an image?
<stgraber> :)
<ogra_> didrocks, with pleasure !
<ogra_> i want to see the media stack working
<ogra_> ... finally
<didrocks> same here!
<ogra_> (and timezone configuration too ... )
<ogra_> stgraber, do you think this will also fix the /etc/writable issues ?
<stgraber> ogra_: what's the issue with /etc/writable?
<ogra_> stgraber, its empty on boot
<ogra_> i.e. no files are copied when the loop mount appears
<ogra_> (unmounting it makes the files visible underneath)
<stgraber> weird, let me check, hopefully it's the same issue
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /etc/writable/
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# umount /etc/writable
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /etc/writable/
<ogra_> localtime  timezone
<ogra_> thats my first login after a fresh flash
<stgraber> actually, let me just grab the new initrd, flash it and see what happens, will be faster
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ gest fresh coffee
<dobey> what is doing icon lookup for apps in the dash in unity8? is it the dash or apps scope?
<dobey> seb128: hey. i was told you're the one to ask about how to open the accounts settings panel from within a scope. i've got it opening system-settings, but it's not switching to the accounts panel. i've tried many variations on ${plugin_name} in settings:///system/${plugin_name} to no avail
<lool> stgraber: do we need to rebuild android?
<stgraber> lool: yes, eventually
<seb128> dobey, hey, <name> is the name of the .settings in /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/
<stgraber> ogra_: seems to be a different problem
<ogra_> :(
<stgraber> lool: though I'd rather not rebuild android now and have to do it again in 30min when I figure out what's breaking /etc/writable
<seb128> dobey, and the code to handle settings:/// url landed in trunk for ubuntu-system-settings but not in saucy/touch yet
<seb128> dobey, so if you try, use trunk
<ogra_> stgraber, the whole process is stalled atm
<ogra_> stgraber, i'm fine doing the second android upload if needed
<dobey> seb128: i'm running on the daily-build ppa right now
<ogra_> but we need to get working images back asap
<seb128> dobey, "system-settings settings:///system/online-accounts" works here
<stgraber> ogra_: the publisher isn't done yet anyway
<lool> stgraber: the usermetrics fix is needed to promote a green image; the /etc/writable fix is nice to have for this image, but can wait til next one
<ogra_> stgraber, gyeah, thought so
<seb128> dobey, do you have ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts installed?
<dobey> seb128: yes
<seb128> dobey, and the command I gave you doesn't work?
<stgraber> ogra_: I think I know what's going on
<stgraber> checking quickly
<dobey> seb128: it doesn't work trying to open settings:/// from within a scope
<ogra_> i think its just not copying on first mount
<seb128> dobey, check with ted, he's the one who worked on the url-dispatcher
<stgraber> yep, looks like it's the case, I'm just confirming it does on the second
<stgraber> and it does
<stgraber> right, that's easy, I'll fix that
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> seb128: nor does running that command line
<dobey> Plugin settings://system/online-accounts does not exist.
<dobey> err, also with settings:///
<ogra_> stgraber, lets just hope the build doesnt regress again then :)
<stgraber> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179745/
<seb128> dobey, hum, can you run system-settings and click on online-accounts in there? does it work?
 * ogra_ is now scared to even upload the initrd stuff 
<ogra_> stgraber, heh, yeah, thats what i thought
<dobey> seb128: yes, i can edit the accounts just fine
<seb128> dobey, that's what they did for indicators: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-sound/use-url-dispatcher/+merge/187608
<stgraber> ok, uploading that one quickly then
<seb128> dobey, but check with ted,he did most of the work on the dispatcher, I only know about the settings side
<dobey> seb128: the dispatcher seems to at least halfway work. it is opening system-settings
<seb128> dobey, that's what we merged in the settings side, https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1227690/+merge/188284
<seb128> dobey, does "system-settings settings:///system/online-accounts" work or not?
<dobey> seb128: but system-settings settings:///system/online-accounts just isn't working
<stgraber> ogra_: uploaded. I'll bump all the builds and then go finish to wake up while that stuff builds and publish, will be back in time for android.
<dobey> seb128: no, it gives the error: Plugin settings:///system/online-accounts does not exist.
<seb128> dobey, can you check /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-system-settings/changelog.Debian.gz
<seb128> dobey, what is the top entry/the rev listed?
<ogra_> stgraber, ok, i'll keep an eye on the buildlog to make sure we dont lose anything again
<dobey> seb128: 0.1+13.10.20130930-0ubuntu1 is the version i have installed
<dobey>   * Automatic snapshot from revision 401
<seb128> dobey, that's too old
<cwayne> mzanetti: ping
<seb128> dobey, it has r401, the url support has been merged as r404
<seb128> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1227690/+merge/188284
<dobey> ok
<stgraber> ogra_: accepted and rescored
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> enjoy your coffee
<dobey> seb128: that's a very deceptive error message for something it supposedly doesn't support at all
<mzanetti> cwayne: pong
<seb128> dobey, yep, sorry about that
<cwayne> mzanetti: hey, do you know where i could find the call to AccountService to add a click app to the launcher?
<ogra_> rsalveti, so i was taking a long look at the adbd upstart job, and i think we're doing it all wrong there ... i guess we should drop all the excoing into /sys and rely on android to dtrt by using properties
<cwayne> dobey: hey, im confused as to why this was rejected? https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/click-update-manager/fix-icon/+merge/188496
<ogra_> *echoing
<mzanetti> cwayne: there isn't any
<davmor2> ogra_: how we looking for 75?
 * ogra_ waits for "patches accepted"
<oSoMoN> jdstrand: ping
<cwayne> mzanetti: is there any programattic way to add one?  what is actually run when the user selects 'pin to launcher'?
<ogra_> davmor2, waiting for the last initramfs-toools-ubuntu-toouch upload to publish, then an android rebuilds and a new image will be spun
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: hey
<dobey> cwayne: rejected?
<davmor2> ogra_: nice thanks
<oSoMoN> jdstrand: hey, the facebook webapp is terminated by apparmor when trying to access the location (bug #1233678), would it be acceptable to update the corresponding profile to allow access to the location service?
<ubot5> bug 1233678 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser crashes when facebook webapp tries to access location" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233678
<cwayne> dobey: i suppose by rejected i mean not approved :)
<mzanetti> cwayne: Launcher/LauncherPanel.qml:529
<cwayne> mzanetti: cool, i'll take a look, thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, argh ... again !
<ogra_> stgraber, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/152040049/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.52_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: seems reasonable. note, there is no prompting for access to location service currently
<dobey> cwayne: it is wrong
<oSoMoN> jdstrand: there is a prompt in the browser itself
 * ogra_ blames infinity and his fakeroot upload 
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: ok-- note, there may be two prompts once trust-store is being used with location-- but we can cross that bridge when we get to it
<oSoMoN> jdstrand: agreed
<oSoMoN> jdstrand: who can I assign the bug to have the profile updated then?
<rsalveti> ogra_: we could, but then we'd need to wait the container to be up first
<rsalveti> ogra_: the good part of that upstart job itself is that it can start adb before the container is fully up
<rsalveti> or even started
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah, crap, forgot that
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: dbarth_ afaik
<oSoMoN> jdstrand: ok, thanks
<mzanetti> cwayne: btw... LauncherModel has a pin() method too. you don't need to call invokeQuicklistAction
<ogra_> stgraber, 0.53 uploaded as no-change rebuild
<cwayne> mzanetti: hm, i was just looking at that, but im a little confused as to how i could call that in say, a bash script
<mzanetti> cwayne: that's not possible
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, the bad part about it is that mtp and adb wrangle about the device and you get disconnectes etc
<ogra_> rsalveti, bug 1233613
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ogra_ wrt to the /sys setup... it done differently for mtp; so at least we need one way of doing it
<ubot5> bug 1233613 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "Adb and mtp priority issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233613
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, we cant do the mtp way for adbd since there is no property system
<ogra_> sergiusens, the mtp way is surely the cleaner one
<sergiusens> ogra_, I know, that's why I mentioned if we wanted the setup for the bus to live on ubuntu
<ogra_> adbd actually forcefully unsets everything that was set
<cwayne> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> cwayne: hi
<pete-woods> cwayne: trying to land libusermetrics today
<rsalveti> ogra_: that bug is because the it's setting the property again, which causes adb to reconnect
<cwayne> pete-woods: hi, the infographic stuff seems to have broken since build 71, but it doesn't look like anything changed in libusermetrics in that time..
<rsalveti> not again, I mean, right after boot
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, but it has to
<cwayne> pete-woods: wondering if you had any insight as to what else could have broken it :)
<rsalveti> because originally it's ""
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<ogra_> rsalveti, and when adbd starts its forced to adb
<pete-woods> cwayne: it's something to do with the way the image is being built, it has removed privileges from the usermetrics user from /var/lib/usermetrics
<rsalveti> ogra_: let me check what happens if you boot with the property set as "adb"
<cwayne> pete-woods: ah, that makes sense.  is that being fixed do you know?
<cwayne> Laney: ping
<mfisch> I think stgraber is working it
<Laney> gi cwayne
<Laney> hi
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ogra_ it's always adb
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not by default
<cwayne> Laney: is timezone supposed to work in today's -proposed from system settings?
<Laney> not yet
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yes it is init.rc:    setprop persist.sys.usb.config adb
<Laney> still working out some final bugs
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hm, did we change that?
<dobey> seb128: ok, looks like there is a newer version in the PPA, and after installing it, opening it from the command line works
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, right
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /data/property/persist.sys.usb.config
<ogra_> adb
<sergiusens> rsalveti, 4 months ago
<rsalveti> my other change was doing that sed as part of lxc-android-config
<cwayne> Laney: what about from adb shell? should that gdbus call work?
<Laney> no
<cwayne> oh ok
<Laney> that is exactly what is broken
<didrocks> ogra_: cross your fingers more dude!
<didrocks> (for this rebuild)
<cwayne> Laney: ah, alright. was just making sure it wasnt just a system-settings app thing :)
<ogra_> didrocks, they are already wrapping around each other !
<didrocks> heh
<ogra_> didrocks, that still doesnt solve the issue that the build in itself is unreliable
<ogra_> and i dont get why
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: well, not sure if there is an easy way to fix that, maybe starting with adb,mtp, but this is actually the expected behavior it seems
<rsalveti> as it's changing the usb mode
<didrocks> yeah, starting to be frighten about that one
 * ogra_ blames infinity and his fakeroot upload even more
<cjwatson> Do you have any non-circumstantial evidence for that?
<cjwatson> Like traces?
<ogra_> cjwatson, none
<cjwatson> I suggest gathering that before blaming
<ogra_> cjwatson, just the timing mtaches the breakage appearing
<jarope> pmcgowan: Mirv many thanks guys I now have a video playing with applied shaders linked to sliders "touchStyle"
<ogra_> *matches
<ogra_> cjwatson, and thats the odd package that uses fakechroot and fakeroot all over the place for building
<pitti> stgraber: not sure whether you saw the bug mail, we still seem to have a problem with "synced"
<sergiusens> rsalveti, fastest solution is check the config on ubuntu and forget about the property system (from an upstart perspective)
<ogra_> pitti, fixed
<pmcgowan> jarope, awesome
<ogra_> pitti, according to stephane
<dobey> seb128: but opening it from the scope via the Unity API doesn't seem to open the panel. soo tedg ? it seems trying to open online-accounts panel from with a scope via the unity actions API isn't working.
<cjwatson> ogra_: So what you're saying is that nobody has tried to investigate directly?
<pitti> ogra_: oh, awesome!
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but then what happens once mtp is started?
<ogra_> Adding binary /bin/chown
<ogra_> Adding binary /bin/readlink
<ogra_> Adding binary /usr/bin/adbd
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^
<ogra_> we're good with this one
<didrocks> \o/
<pitti> ogra_: so, some release team member (Laney, *hint* *hint*) still needs to review/accept the systemd fix for that
<didrocks> phew
<sergiusens> rsalveti, we should only start mtp if the switch we control on ubuntu has mtp in it
<rsalveti> the problem is that we don't want adb to reconnect while we change the usb mode
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not sure I follow
<Laney> pitti: is the writable stuff fixed?
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, we also need to drop adb as a default for the final image
<jarope> pmcgowan: it is indeed means I can tackle another year of Uni assignments with out having to use GLUT and try once again to push Qt/QML as a more modern and suitable windowing system
<ogra_> Laney, in flight, but should be
<Laney> cjwatson: could you take a quick look at the systemd diff in unapproved?
<pitti> Laney: yes, that's the point of that systemd upload, to get along with the change to relative symlinks
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, then do that first
<sergiusens> ogra_, I had that implemented a month ago, but we decided to go with the property system
<pitti> Laney: I didn't look at why /etc/writable/ is empty, but ogra_ just said that stgraber fixed that
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> ogra_: so, from what pitti told, we need systemd for having the system-settings ui date & time to work?
<Laney> there were two parts to fix
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah i remembered that thats why i saked you about it yesterday :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, wait, we decided to use the property system for enabling disabling adb anyways
<ogra_> *asked
<ogra_> didrocks, right
<pitti> didrocks: yes, currently it's trying to change the readonly files
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, so let's get that done first
<didrocks> ok, let's wait on that one as well anyway
<sergiusens> ogra_, rsalveti don't get hasty about stuff
<ogra_> didrocks, we also still need the subsequent android upload/build
<ogra_> sergiusens, i surely wont :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<didrocks> ogra_: not for that one? just for the initramfs part?
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti i managed to get adbd run as phablet user btw ...
<pitti> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=systemd this one, plus presumably an initramfs/android rebuild for the "sycned" fix
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, funnily it still logs me in as root
<cjwatson> Laney: LGTM if the intent is that result is "/etc/" at the end
<rsalveti> ogra_: hahaha
<didrocks> well, we'll rebuild the android side for a good reason ;)
<tedg> dobey, I'm not sure what you mean by Unity Actions here, URL dispatcher?
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but we don't need to fix that now
<ogra_> no
<cjwatson> Laney: Actually
<rsalveti> sudo will break all your effort :-)
<ogra_> just turning off the default on release day should suffice
<cjwatson> Laney: Won't that break if the symlink is absolute after all?
<ogra_> rsalveti, sudo is fine
<cjwatson> Laney: This all seems like a lot of very dubious effort to avoid a few string copies
<Laney> cjwatson: meet pitti
<Laney> :P
<ogra_> lol
<cjwatson> pitti: ^-
<rsalveti> ogra_: if we can do sudo, we can start adb as root :-)
<dobey> tedg: i don't know what UnityActionResponse uses,
<ogra_> rsalveti, indeed
<cjwatson> pitti: I would recommend reaching for some equivalent of canonicalize_file_name instead of all this sketchy stuff
<dobey>                 return new Unity.ActivationResponse (Unity.HandledType.NOT_HANDLED,
<dobey> gah, paste fail
<ogra_> rsalveti, unless adbd doesnt allow root at all ;)
<cjwatson> pitti: It worries me when code only works with one of relative or absolute symlinks; that's a timebomb for later
<pitti> cjwatson: I can't use canonicalize_file_name()
<cjwatson> Ah, yes, only one level
<pitti> cjwatson: I can use the dynamic malloc stuff from util.c and copy it back into the static buffer
<dobey> tedg: Unity.ActivationResponse (Unity.HandledType.NOT_HANDLED, "settings:///system/online-accounts"); <- this results in system-settings being opened, but not to the accounts page
<cjwatson> But still, is avoiding readlink_and_make_absolute really worthwhile?
<cjwatson> I would say a test for this code should be that it works with either relative or absolute
<stgraber> ogra_: wow, that's scary...
<stgraber> ogra_: alright, bumping 0.53 now
<pitti> cjwatson: ok, I'll change it then
<cjwatson> thanks
 * pitti rejects from the queue
<ogra_> stgraber, can you bump 0.53 on the other arches
<ogra_> heh, snap
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, I have questions about the content-hub
<tedg> dobey, Which version of system settings?  I don't think that support got added until the 0930 release.
<mhall119> kenvandine: I'd like to get the docviewer-app working so you can open PDF (and other) files in it from another app (like webbrowser-app), and I was told that this should go through the content-hub
<kenvandine> mhall119, sure, what's up?
<dobey> tedg: system-settings does the right thing if i run it on the command line with the url
<dobey> well, i have to have it already running on the device, to actually get a window, when i run it from within adb shell
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes indeed
<mhall119> kenvandine: my test usecase is 1) Open the filemanager-app, 2) click "open" on a pdf file, 3) docviewer-app is called with the file URI as an argument
<kenvandine> mhall119, i  need to reboot, i
<kenvandine> 'll ping you in a moment
<mhall119> k
<tedg> dobey, Hmm, I need to upgrade to get that version before I can check.
<tedg> dobey, Can you look to see what the /proc/*/cmdline is for that process?
<tedg> dobey, See if it got passed the URL.
<dobey> tedg: it appears it wasn't passed it:
<dobey> system-settings^@--desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop^@
<tedg> dobey, That's probably why it's not working :-)
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> tedg: is this your bug, or libunity?
<tedg> dobey, Looks like system-settings... doesn't have a %u in it's Exec line for it's desktop file.
<kenvandine> mhall119, actually that should more like url-dispatcher
<tedg> dobey, I'll propose a merge.
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<mhall119> should have paid attention to apt-get dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179859/
<mhall119> didrocks: ^^
<lool> stgraber, ogra_: Hmm how is the +x of things we copy fixed?
<lool> I don't see this change
<lool> slangasek: ^
<mhall119> kenvandine: tedg and pmcgowan both agreed it should be the content-hub that pushed the file uri to docviewer-app
<mhall119> not url-dispatcher
<ogra_> lool, no change needed for this ... it already happens
<kenvandine> mhall119, humm, which apps provides the file?
<kenvandine> s/apps/app
<mhall119> kenvandine: potentially any app can provide the source file
<tedg> kenvandine, It shouldn't be "a url" it should be "content"
<tedg> kenvandine, i.e. the browser downloads a PDF
<lool> ogra_: so what was the missing +x flag?
<dobey> tedg: ah. adding that does fix it here!
<didrocks> mhall119: what does install libunity-core-6.0-8 tells you?
<dobey> tedg: thanks
<ogra_> lool, the hook in the initramfs creation that copies chown/chmod etc in place doesnt get executed during build
<mhall119> tedg: currently the docviewer-app deals with file uris
<ogra_> lool, randomly
<kenvandine> tedg, agreed.. but filemanager-app is outside of that
<mhall119> didrocks: I'mwaiting for dist-upgrade to finish
<ogra_> lool, so we end up without the needed binaries in the initrd if we dont watch the build closely
<lool> ogra_: but does that hook need to be +c?
<mhall119> didrocks: then I'll try installing that
<lool> +x
<ogra_> lool, that hook is +x
<ogra_> always was
<lool> not in lp:ubuntu AFAICT
<tedg> kenvandine, ?  I mean, it still needs helpers?  Isn't it the "last resort" for content-hub?
<kenvandine> webbrowser-app downloads the pdf, does it download it to a central location or it's own app storage?
<lool> oh it is now
<ogra_> lool, it is with apt-get source3 and it is also +x in the binary package
<ogra_> lool, that never changed
<tedg> kenvandine, Own app storage
<kenvandine> tedg, in the content-hub view of the world, an app owns the content and provides the UI to export it
<kenvandine> another app wants it, and makes the request
<kenvandine> so webbrowser-app would provide the export for it
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, last we'd discussed it, we needed a push as well.  For, for instance, printing.
<ogra_> lool, but the randomness of the failure on the buildd is worrying
<kenvandine> tedg, yes... which is providing an export
<ogra_> s/worrying/extremely scary/
<tedg> kenvandine, ?  Isn't printing providing an import?
<kenvandine> tedg, we still don't have a way to initiate it from that side
<tedg> kenvandine, So that's the feature that mhall119 needs :-)
<tedg> kenvandine, He's a sink not a source
<lool> stgraber, ogra_: So slangasek was pointing out scripts/touch is not +x in lp:ubuntu/... branch
<kenvandine> yeah
<ogra_> lool, but it is
<kenvandine> we don't have a model for 3 apps, just source and destination
<kenvandine> so webbrowser-app -> docviewer-app
<ogra_> i have all versions here locally of that package ... well all that i ever uploaded or sponsored
<ogra_> they all are *x
<ogra_> +x
<kenvandine> what we need for that use case is webbrowser-app to be able to say i need to export this content to an app that knows what to do with it
<kenvandine> which would be docviewer-app
<kenvandine> docviewer-app would get started and view the content
<mhall119> kenvandine: and we don't have that currently?
<stgraber> lool: hooks/touch certainly is executable, scripts/touch isn't but doesn't need to be
<tedg> mhall119, 2.0
<kenvandine> mhall119, no.... sorry
<mhall119> tedg: so can we hack it onto url-dispatcher until then?
<cjwatson> $ tar tzvf initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.52.tar.gz | grep scripts/touch
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 0/0            7811 2013-10-01 15:19 initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch-0.52/scripts/touch
<cjwatson> ogra_: ^-
<nerochiaro> bfiller: do you know if there's a way to know the names of the settings plugins ? i am trying to launch settings:///system/online-accounts but it says it's not handleable, so maybe online-accounts is not the right name
<cjwatson> ogra_: Clearly nothing to do with fakeroot
<kenvandine> mhall119, you could trick it with url-dispatcher
<cjwatson> ogra_: The source package is wrong
<stgraber> cjwatson: hooks/touch not scripts/touch
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, its clearly +x for me after apt-get source
<kenvandine> have filemanager-app open docviewer-app with a URI
<cjwatson> Oh, you were talking about scripts/touch above
<lool> stgraber: why doesn't it need to be +x?
<cjwatson> Yeah, hooks/touch is +x
<mhall119> kenvandine: I know it's technically possible, what I don't know is whether tedg will approve the MP to do it :)
<ogra_> yeah
<slangasek> lool: ah, scripts/touch is in the same class as scripts/{local,nfs}, so doesn't need to be executable - l 4good now
<kenvandine> when docviewer-app opens, it sees the URI and requests content from the hub
<lool> slangasek: ok
<ogra_> lool, it is sourced by /init
<lool> alright, all good
<kenvandine> which then could silently (no UI) create the transfer based on the URI
<ogra_> slangasek, well, nothing is good, since the buioldd randomly ignores it
<slangasek> right, that's "all good now" - stupid unhelpful cpu lag
<stgraber> lool: because it gets sourced, not called
<slangasek> ogra_: randomly ignores what?
<ogra_> seems every second upload the hook doesnt get executred at all
<kenvandine> interesting hack though, i bet it could do it all without even opening the providing app
<slangasek> ogra_: please point me to an example
<ogra_> slangasek, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/0.53/+build/5066796/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.53_UPLOADING.txt.gz working build ... vs
<ogra_> slangasek, broken build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/0.52/+build/5066754/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.52_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<mhall119> didrocks: libunity-core-6.0-8: Installed: 7.1.1+13.10.20130927.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> look at the update-iniramfs output
<mhall119> so I got it at some point
<mhall119> not sure why the previous warnings
<didrocks> mhall119: weird… not sure about the -common complain
<stgraber> slangasek: last time it happened we uploaded a no change rebuild within 10min and that fixed it (so that should clear any chance of change on the builder side between the two builds)
<slangasek> stgraber: ok, but why was it *wrong*?
<ogra_> slangasek, thats the myth here
<ogra_> it seems to just randomly happen
<ogra_> and only started yesterday
<lool> this is creepy
<lool> stgraber, ogra_: Can we fail the build when we detect this?
<cwayne> stgraber: hey, its looking like /home/phablet has incorrect permissions in latest build, did you already know about this?
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm confused.  This is a build log for initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch, which is the package that *contains* /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/touch.  Hopefully this package does not have a circular dep on itself?
<balloons> ping cyphermox or whomever. do you know the config file needed for a "straight talk" (att reseller) sim in order for data to work?
<ogra_> slangasek, no, but it creates the initrd during build
<stgraber> cwayne: yes I did, same problem as everything else, we don't have chown in the initrd
<ogra_> slangasek, and thats not the point, nothing changed in that package wrt building ... it was working perfectly fine pover the last months exactly as it is
<ogra_> slangasek, it stopped working yesterday evening at some point
<cwayne> stgraber: alright, figured you were aware, but that i should double-check, as it seems bad :)
<slangasek> ogra_: no, that's very much part of the point.  Why is it building an initramfs during build that depends on a hook provided this package to be *already installed* on the filesystem?
<slangasek> ogra_: I see a debootstrap in the build, I don't see initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch being unpacked in that chroot - so of course it's not executable if it doesn't exist?
<ogra_> slangasek, why did it stop working all of a sudden when it worked for months ?
<ogra_> slangasek, it copies the bits in place during build
<ogra_> look at the source
<ogra_> build-initrd.sh specifically
<ogra_> (which hasnt changed in more than 6 weeks and never caused issues, something else must have changed that causes this behavior)
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe_ : sims from wallmart (straight talk) need a config file changing do you have details on what and how at all?
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, I see that here.  It would be nice to have more verbosity there so you can see that from the build log...
<ogra_> slangasek, the fakeroot upload suspicilusly matches the time where it started failing ... but i have no evidence that would point at it
<lool> slangasek, ogra_: I wonder whether the problem is with the cps being out of the fakeroot/fakechroots setup
<ogra_> lool, but why didnt that cause issues for the last three months ?
<lool> ogra_: maybe it's indeed random because fakechroot has no data on the files?
<lool> or fakeroot
<ogra_> that script is used since we have flipped containers and didnt change .... it moved over about 6 weeks ago when i merged both packages
<ogra_> but had no issues even after the megre (and there were plenty uploads of it)
<cjwatson> I suspect that we are invoking fakeroot in invalid ways
<cjwatson> There are at least two things I see wrong
<cjwatson> (a) using -i without a matching -s and expecting anything to work
<cwayne> Saviq: heya, any update from the Qt guys about the missing scope views?
<cjwatson> (b) manipulating things inside the fakeroot when outside the saved environment
<cjwatson> both of these things are documented as "you cannot rely on this working"
<ogra_> cjwatson, but again, that worked until yesterday and hasnt changed
<cjwatson> ogra_: that's the nature of doing unreliable things
<cjwatson> perfectly correct changes may break you
<ogra_> hmpf
<davmor2> cjwatson: I hope you aren't breaking ogra_ s they are hard to come by
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> similarly, I'd have no sympathy if we were relying on undefined behaviour in C and a gcc/glibc change broke it
<Saviq> cwayne, no update, we're going for distro-patching
<cwayne> Saviq: great, any idea when it might land?
<Saviq> cwayne, we'll try to get it in tomorrow, then however long it takes to get into distro
<cwayne> Saviq: thanks mfisch^
<NewUTouchUser> Do you know whether I can use reverse USB tethering with Ubuntu Touch somehow? I would like to use the Ethernet connection of my Ubuntu workstation with my Nexus 7 through USB
<awe_> davmor2, you should be able to change the details of the data context using the ofono scripts
<didrocks> pitti: do you think we'll have a systemd soon or we shouldn't rely on it?
<davmor2> awe_: I just found the bug and directed the people inquiring to it thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1221969
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221969 in ofono (Ubuntu) "3g data not working with Straightalk (MVNO) SIM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<awe_> davmor2, but actually...  probably better to stop NM, stop ofono, and then hand edit the gprs settings file in ofono
<awe_> davmor2, thanks I can update the bug if need be
<awe_> davmor2, the details of what the settings should be can be found on straighttalk's website
<davmor2> awe_: great thanks
<cwayne> stgraber: i'm not getting cellular data today -- do you think that could be related to the initrd as well, or should we chase this down?
<awe_> davmor2, comment #3 has detailed instructions
<stgraber> cwayne: wait for the next image, do a clean reflash and try again, I have no idea what else may be broken due to a dozen binaries being missing in the initrd
<cwayne> stgraber: righto
<davmor2> awe_: yeap thanks,  I was pretty sure there was a bug I just couldn't find it on my initial search :)
<mandel> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> mandel: pong
<ogra_> stgraber, how about the android upload ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in system settings, can you manage to log in to a facebook account ? the browser there is pretty broken for me. it's super hard to tap into the text fields and sometime it freezes
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'm trying to fix this build-initrd.sh script up to be more reliable
 * ogra_ hugs cjwatson 
<stgraber> ogra_: not yet, waiting for i386 to publish
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i see
<stgraber> should be good after the next publisher (it finally built)
<ogra_> yeah
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah, I can manage to log in, although the auth page is definitely not rendered as it should
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, maybe my fingers are too fat. it's a total pain
<barry> stgraber: please review this for sanity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1221844/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221844 in Ubuntu system image "Support channel aliases tracking" [Critical,In progress]
<mfisch> mhr3: we'd like to add that icon ordering fix to the landing plan, any comments?
<mhr3> mfisch, should be there already
<mhr3> mfisch, part of #112 in the plan
<NewUTouchUser> Let's ask this in another way: do you if it's possible to enable USB networking between an Ubuntu workstationa and a Nexus 7 with Ubuntu Touch?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you please file a bug for that bad rendering ? i think you know better what's wrong since you have more exprience with browser
<mhr3> mfisch, and it's not icon ordering, it's category ordering
<mfisch> mhr3: yeah, you're right, category ordering
<mhr3> mfisch, for a moment i was worried you want something else :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: it’s not the browser itself, it’s the online accounts app, and mardy is already aware of the problem
<mfisch> mhr3: #112?  The last landing I see is 78
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: excellent
<didrocks> ogra_: stgraber: let's forget systemd for now I guess
<mhr3> mfisch, well... you thought landing things is simple and quick? :)
<jarope> I previously had the onValueChanged: working for my sliders but it looks like this isnt implemented with Ubuntu is this correct? and if so what would be the work around
<ogra_> didrocks, well, the buildds are busy, queues are full etc it seems
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> didrocks, i fear it has a good chance to land at the same time as android
<ogra_> (at 10pm or so)
<mhr3> mfisch, not to mention that usually merging a home-scope branch takes 15minutes, now it's 5 hours since approve and still not merged...
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but systemd will need an android rebuild as well
<mfisch> mhr3: I think that fginther said he had to re-approve it
<didrocks> from what pitti told, so I guess we won't have it in time
<ogra_> didrocks, oh ?
<ogra_> why would it need that
<ogra_> didrocks, systemd doesnt touch anything in the container
<mhr3> mfisch, right, and that was almost 2hours ago
<ogra_> didrocks, and the fix for /etc/writable is already in
<stgraber> barry: "This leads to an upgrade path of 0:200:201:304" would be more like "0:2" or something along those lines, but yes, if we have alias in channels.json and that doesn't match the value from channel.ini, then consider we're at build 0 and update with that
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, believe you then ;)
<ogra_> pitti, ^^^ ?
<barry> stgraber: sorry, those paths are taken from test data, so just assume that 200 == 2 or something :).  the key point is that we're *not* filtering out deltas in this case.  we use the normal upgrade calculation rules, except that we squash build number to 0.  it would be exactly equivalent to calling s-i-cli --build 0
<barry> stgraber: agreed?
<stgraber> barry: yep
<barry> stgraber: cool, thanks.
<cyphermox> davmor2: sorry, I do not have that information
<davmor2> cyphermox: no worries sorted anyhow thanks
<cyphermox> though perhaps I should go try to get a SIM from my local walmart to see if I can break NM with it
<cyphermox> so; I will have a package to test about now for the auto reconnection
<davmor2> cyphermox: I hit the auto disconnect I've grabbed some logs but then done nothing more with them cause I fail and ran out of time :)
<ev> didrocks: do you have time to expand on what this loopback issue was the other day?
<didrocks> ev: not really today
<ev> didrocks: okay, no worries
<cwayne> stgraber: last question i swear! when might we expect build 75
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i can't repro failures in pasting images in notes. can you provide a clean case that i can repro here ? number and text of notes might matter pershaps ?
<davmor2> cwayne: as soon as all the bits are built
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: let me test again
<didrocks> ev: sorry ;)
<cwayne> davmor2: ha! yeah, i was looking for more of a time
<ev> didrocks: entirely understandable given the landing meeting and whatnot
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ahah, somehow I just managed to copy your joker-like cat face 6 times in the same note, in just one click
<davmor2> cwayne: see this piece of string?  about that long give or take a minute?  is that any better?
<cyphermox> davmor2: if you have time for testing the fix; I put the packages up on http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so pasting works, even though the process is really clunky
<cyphermox> awe_: ^^
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: ^^
<pitti> ogra_: what's up? (re from supermarket)
<cyphermox> awe_: this may help with phonesim as well actually.
<davmor2> cyphermox: nice I'll give it a go once we have image 75 in play so everthing else works
<cyphermox> awe
<cyphermox> *aye
<cyphermox> damn keyboard :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: still that's not right
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: means the click gets repeated or something
<davmor2> cyphermox: stop doing irc on the phone then ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: it's in!
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and you were not able to paste before
<didrocks> sil2100: phew ;)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no it’s not indeed, are you in touch with the SDK team to address this popover issue?
<cyphermox> davmor2: I wish
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm following the bug, just commented on it. and tomorrow i'll poke zsombi and try to get to the bottom of the issue with him
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox, ack
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you know who's responsible for the url dispatcher ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I think tedg is
<xnox> ogra_: stgraber: what do I need to do to make the android container work? stick android-ramdisk.img into /boot/android-ramdisk.img and that's it?
<dbarth_> beuno: hey, i just got a 500 error on uploading an update to the FB webapp; did something wrong?
<nerochiaro> tedg:  do you know what's the proper way to use the url dispatcher to start the online account settings ? i try settings:///system/online-accounts but it's not working, it tells me it's not dispatchable
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, that should get the android initrd up
<beuno> dbarth_, first guess is forgot to bump the version #
<beuno> dbarth_, if not, for my second guess, I'll be looking at logs  :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6180111/ should be much more reliable (I couldn't actually reproduce the original problem directly on the porter box, but it avoids the things explicitly documented as unreliable in fakeroot(1)).  Should I upload this?  It's not needed right now, but there doesn't appear to be a VCS for me to commit it to and forget about it.
<dbarth_> beuno: 1.0.3 -> 1.0.5, but let me know
<pitti> cjwatson, Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=systemd is now diffy
<xnox> ogra_: and then the system partition will be mounted inside it?
<awe_> cyphermox, ack
<pitti> cjwatson, Laney: tested with relative/absolute/no symlinks
<beuno> dbarth_, I see the error but it looks like a transient network one. Can you try again?
<ogra_> cjwatson, please wait until stgraber uploaded android and the currently working initrd was picked up
<xnox> ogra_: i think I need qemud socket from the android container to be available in ubuntu, such that ubuntu's adbd can talk to the host via it.
<dbarth_> beuno: ok
<dbarth_> beuno: you were right:)
<ogra_> cjwatson, we need a working image as highest prio, else all testing is stuck
<cjwatson> pitti: Looks safer, thanks
<beuno> dbarth_, I'll chase it though, both for retrying as well as the root cause. Thanks.
<ogra_> xnox, your vm should have its own /sys and its own kernel, no ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: Sure, whatever
<stgraber> ogra_: android uploaded
<ogra_> xnox, why would you talk to the host for adbd
<ogra_> stgraber, yay, thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: I just don't want to lose the code.  Perhaps you could institute a VCS?
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, yeah
<stgraber> cjwatson: I've been using ubuntu:initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch personally
 * ogra_ will try to find a minute to do that 
<cjwatson> I can just use lp:ubuntu/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch if you like
<pitti> didrocks, ogra_: I don't believe the systemd upload will need an android rebuild; that's just runtime stuff
<ogra_> thats also fine, yeah
<pitti> didrocks: ah right, what ogra said
<ogra_> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> ok ;)
<cjwatson> I'll commit once the importer catches up, then
<MacSlow> Saviq, sil2100: any news regarding the ap-issues on jenkins-ci?
<cjwatson> ogra_: Should I approve this systemd change?
<ogra_> cjwatson, yes please
<cjwatson> I'm happy with it but don't know if you want it in this image
<sil2100> MacSlow: not from my side sadly...
<xnox> ogra_: qemu creates qemud serial device, inside the VM qemud multiplexers sits on it and allows mulptile things talk to qemu. On the host one can talk to qemu via that serial device. Thus to have working adb client, I need to launch adb under qemud in the emulator.
<ogra_> would be good to have it in the next build
<cjwatson> OK, done
<MacSlow> sil2100, ok
<xnox> ogra_: \o/ ha, I haz telnet ;-)
<ogra_> yay
<Laney> t...elnet
<ogra_> hehe
<davmor2> xnox: now test it with towel.blinkenlights.nl  me hopes he got the starwars telnet address right :D
<pitti> awe_: did you ever successfully use the phone simulator for a call that gets answered?
<pitti> awe_: according to /usr/share/phonesim/default.xml that should work with dialing 166, but it doesn't
<pitti> awe_: other "magic" numbers (like 199 which calls you back) work fine
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey, was there any progress on the usermetric apparmor rules?
<awe_> pitti, no I haven't touched the phonesim at all...
<pitti> awe_: ok, thanks
<pitti> awe_: maybe we need the mock after all
<awe_> pitti, been focusing all of my testing on direct on-phone testing
<awe_> pitti, have you looked to see whether there's been any work on the phonesim driver upstream, and/or checked with any of the ofono devs?
<pitti> awe_: so it seems with the current phonesim I can't test "outgoing call gets answered" and "receive SMS" (or perhaps I can hack up the XML for that, haven't dug into how that works yet)
<pitti> awe_: no, not yet; I started with asking you, tiago, and boiko
<cjwatson> sergiusens: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/151383351/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch_5.1.1%2Bgit20130920%2B5b12abb862-0ubuntu1_5.1.1%2Bgit20130920%2B5b12abb862-0ubuntu2.diff.gz - any reason you didn't just remove those from debian/control?  Have I missed something subtle about how this package works?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: The reason I ask is that having them still be in debian/control confuses some archive scripts
<cjwatson> sergiusens: (That's why those packages are still in the archive at an older version and haven't been semi-automatically cleaned up)
<awe_> pitti, when you say "maybe we need the mock after all", I assume you mean a dbus mock of ofono, not the umockdev approach?
<pitti> awe_: right
<sergiusens> cjwatson, oh, I kept it believing fail-missing wouldn't bail out on me
<awe_> k
<mfisch> fginther: ping
<pitti> awe_: tiago just points out that phonesim has a d-bus interface which can run scripts, that sounds promising
<pitti> awe_: anyway, thanks!
<fginther> mfisch, pong
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Hmm, OK, well I can remove them manually, just wondered
<boiko> pitti: I know phonesim has some scripting capabilities, but they are very poor if I remember correctly, but maybe it is worth a try?
<pitti> boiko: yep, I'll poke that; seems much easier than driving the phonesim GUI through AP
<sergiusens> cjwatson, we still build everything as in the original, but don't want those packages at all
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yep, removed them now
<cjwatson> Just for future reference, things work more smoothly if you drop them from debian/control
<awe_> pitti, yw
<cjwatson> That way we know the binary packages are orphaned and safe to clean up
<gema> stgraber: where to the logs from the upgrade end?
<gema> I am not sure which log barry is referring to in bug 1233094
<ubot5> bug 1233094 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233094
<sergiusens> cjwatson, ack, thanks
<gema> stgraber: forget it , I shaw it now
<gema> stgraber: I can reproduce the problem as long as I don't change the client.ini file
<gema> stgraber: when I increase the logging it doesn't happen
<gema> for some reason
<pitti> boiko: how does the dialer app store the call log? (the test should clean that)
<boiko> pitti: ~/.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<xnox> ls
<stgraber> gema: can you reproduce this using system-image-cli on the command line too?
<pitti> boiko: ah, thanks
<boiko> pitti: IIRC om26er did some code to move that away and restore at the end of the test, can't remember if it was for dialer-app or messaging-app
<gema> stgraber: I haven't tried that, what is the command you want me to use to try?
<gema> stgraber: reflashing back atm
<stgraber> gema: otherwise it may be some dbus related issue or something to do with the downloader code which we're changing in the next image to use the download service instead (so your problem may go away then). Anyway barry knows that stuff way more than I do since he's the one working on the client...
<pitti> boiko: easy enough; i. e. move file away and kill history-daemon in setUp() , restore it in tearDown()
<boiko> pitti: yep
<gema> barry: ^^
<stgraber> gema: just run "system-image-cli" as root that will figure out the upgrade path, download and reboot. It won't print anything though unless you pass -v (or some extra -v to get even more verbose output)
<boiko> pitti: and kill history-service again in tearDown() just in case
<pitti> right
<om26er> boiko, pitti we do that for a few other apps as well. e.g calculator sudoku-app. we have not yet done that for dialer/messaging
<gema> stgraber: ack
<om26er> boiko, you probably reviewed my branch for the calculator
<mhr3> mfisch, home-scope branch landed in trunk
<stgraber> gema: we also had a socket bug which slangasek fixed recently and that was causing the download to fail under some condition and may cause what you've been seeing (I had that happen to me on the command line a couple of times with pretty out of date devices)
<boiko> om26er: yep, but I remember you asked me how to do that for the history-service stuff, I thought you had implemented that already :)
<om26er> I did that in the connected tests for the phone-app in the past.
<om26er> boiko, Yes, I was working on that when I was at the sprint in Lex but now someone else is working on it
<gema> stgraber: I am using the first image that shouldn't require a full upgrade, fwiw
<slangasek> stgraber: hum, I'm pretty sure I didn't fix any socket bugs except wrt the testsuite itself
<boiko> om26er: ok, np, thanks
<gema> slangasek: we are talking about bug 1233094
<ubot5> bug 1233094 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233094
<pitti> om26er, boiko: I implemented it now, thanks
<mfisch> mhr3: cool, now we just need it in the image!
<mhr3> mfisch, i wouldn't hold my breath there
<mfisch> yeah I'm not
<mfisch> we may just build it ourselves
<mhr3> mfisch, fwiw it should be in the daily build ppa soonish
<slangasek> gema: we've landed the new system-image architecture based on ubuntu-download-manager in part because of unreliabilities in the previous architecture, and most of these bugs aren't going to be solvable retroactively because the bugs are in the client in the old image.  I think the only thing we can advise here is "reflash to an image that uses the new code".
<mfisch> mhr3: perfect then we dont even have to buld it
<stgraber> slangasek: oh, ok, didn't look at the actual code change. So anyway, I've had some weird timeout related issues here when an image is made of a lot of files, sometimes it'd take 2-3 tries to get everything downloaded properly. Hopefully the download maanger will fix that issue.
<mhr3> mfisch, soonish == ~12hours
<slangasek> gema: now, I think separate to that we should be thinking about having some tests which stress the downloader client by artificially feeding it a large download (~200M) so that we can verify it's handled correctly; but we need to run such tests against current client code, not old stuff
<gema> slangasek: ok, so what is the first image with the new architecture?
<slangasek> gema: 73
<slangasek> (not yet promoted)
<gema> slangasek: ok, so I should be testing from 73 onwards
<gema> which hasn't even landed
<slangasek> gema: yes please :)
<slangasek> it's still in devel-proposed, yes
<gema> slangasek: you do realise that we are going to have almost no change of catching this kind of bug because our upgrade path is not going to be big enough, right?
<gema> slangasek: this is a calculated risk, I assume?
<mhr3> mfisch, but if you ask someone nicely they might be able to publish it there manually
<mhall119> are we going to get contacts syncing again anytime soon?
<slangasek> gema: as I said, I think we should have tests with artificially-large updates
<gema> slangasek: do you have some of those?
<slangasek> gema: the upgrade path from v. 5 to v. 70 (the current version on the devel channel) is going to go straight to 70 and download it in one large block; we can simulate that
<mfisch> mhr3: we're waiting for a bunch of other stuff, so I can wait
<mfisch> mhr3: is it the usual daily PPA or a special unity one?
<slangasek> stgraber: ^^ could you prepare a stand-alone artificially large system-image to use for upgrade testing?
<mfisch> cwayne: We'll have a deb soonish to put apps at the top of the home scope
<gema> slangasek: ack, that sounds good
<mhr3> mfisch, this one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<mfisch> mhr3: perfect
<slangasek> stgraber: actually, I think it would be sufficient to prepare an artificial channel that always forces a full download
<stgraber> slangasek: well, just call system-image-cli with -b 0 then and you'll get a full ;)
<stgraber> slangasek: or even better, with -f full which will ignore any existing delta image in the resolution
<gema> stgraber: not what I am trying to test, sorry
<gema> stgraber: I am trying to test a different upgrade path
<gema> and make sure the UI does the right thing
<gema> etc
<ogra_> yay, android built
<stgraber> so what you could do is use -5 but first upgrade system-image to the latest version on the device
<gema> stgraber: so I'd do a phablet-flash ubuntu-touch --revision -5 from 73, right?
<stgraber> so switch to writable mode, update the system-image packages with apt, switch back to read-only, reboot the device, run the update
<stgraber> yep, same thing as you were testing so far, except that you remount you / writable, update system-image and reboot before proceeding with the update
<stgraber> that way you'll actually be testing the current system-image client code
<stgraber> something along the lines of:
<stgraber> adb shell mount -o remount,rw /
<stgraber> adb shell apt-get update
<gema> I know what you mean
<gema> I don't think it is going to work
<gema> it's not what I am trying to test
<stgraber> adb shell apt-get install system-image-cli system-image-common system-image-dbus
<stgraber> adb shell reboot
<stgraber> then test as usual
<stgraber> gema: what are you trying to test then?
<gema> stgraber: usually I'd flash X images back and try to upgrade to current, first test case is going back as many as it takes to trigger the full update
<slangasek> stgraber: we need a standing test case based on recent images, not retrofitting system-image packages onto a version 5 image
<gema> stgraber: then one less
<slangasek> stgraber: and it needs to work from the UI, not just from system-image-cli
<mhall119> um, I'm running ubuntu-system daily stable images......why is apt-cache running and using up my CPU?
<gema> stgraber: and make sure in the first case I get a full image upgrade
<gema> and in the second I don't
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yes-- I am waiting on bug #1231863 to land in the archive
<ubot5> bug 1231863 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Saucy) "Local Sqlite databases are still created/stored in incorrect location" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231863
<slangasek> stgraber: so I think this could be done by forcing /etc/ubuntu-build on the filesystem, right?
<cjwatson> mhall119: use "ps axf" to find out what's calling it
<jdstrand> sergiusens: it is unrelated to the usermetrics, but because it is difficult getting things into the image, I am gathering up the various bug fixes into one upload
<cjwatson> mhall119: there's still an apt cache on ubuntu-system images even though it's RO
<mhall119> cjwatson: well it's not running anymore, but if I see it again I'll do that
<mhall119> cjwatson: right, but it shouldn't be using 50% of my CPU
<cjwatson> Sure
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, then for each image you need to have a server import that, generate a bunch of big updates in a way that you result with X deltas before the upgrader decides to use a full and have your test device use that. It's definitely possible but we'd first need to get the ports/oem server work done as that'd need something similar for the import+signature and then probably a few more days of work to generate the right "fake" updates 
<cjwatson> Just saying that it's kind of orthogonal to whether you're on ubuntu-system or not
 * mhall119 nods
<slangasek> stgraber: why would you need to generate a bunch of big updates?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I feel your pain :-)
<slangasek> stgraber: install version n-1; set /etc/ubuntu-build to 0; upgrade
<stgraber> slangasek: because what's failing for gema is not a full update, it's a massive amount of mid-size updates
<slangasek> stgraber: no, the path from 5 to 70 is certainly going to be a full update
<slangasek> unless she's done something to override
<stgraber> slangasek: she's testing with -5
<stgraber> slangasek: which means 5 versions before the current one and that's most likely to be a delta path, not a full
<slangasek> oh?
<slangasek> then I misunderstood
<gema> slangasek: I am testing from 57 to 70
<gema> slangasek: I edited the bug to make it clearer
<gema> slangasek: just big enough delta - 1
<slangasek> stgraber: are you sure the upgrade path from 57 to 70 pulls deltas, not a full update?
<slangasek> ah, ok
<gema> slangasek: I am positive
<stgraber> testing a full update is really quite simple indeed, just change channel.ini to force a lower version, run the code again, done (or use system-image-cli -f full for a cleaner solution). Simulating a case where you need to download 25 small files in parallel is tricky (and that's the case that's been failing for me here with weird timeouts)
<slangasek> right, I completely misunderstood the problem, sorry
<slangasek> so yeah, we need to test both of those cases
<stgraber> slangasek: well, since they wrote a script to tell you which version to take to get the biggest possible delta, I sure hope so ;)
<gema> slangasek: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~javier.collado/+junk/upgrade-tests/view/35/scripts/full-update.py
<slangasek> but we *definitely* need to test the "Multiple small updates" case using the new code, and not the code that was in 57
<slangasek> I think the right way to do this is with a synthetic channel
<stgraber> oh, actually, faking the version number would work in either case
<slangasek> true
<stgraber> because if you're on rev 71 and change channel.ini to say it's 57
<stgraber> it'll resolve a path using a bunch of deltas
<stgraber> which will just end up replacing files you alrady have, no big deal, same end result
<stgraber> so that'd work
<slangasek> yep - but the deltas may have different characteristics from one version to the next, that doesn't make for a very reliable test case
<stgraber> how so?
<slangasek> we really want the integration tests for the *updater* to be based on fixed data
<slangasek> stgraber: one day, the max deltas to download might be 3; another, it might be 6; how will the behavior change, and what are we trying to test?
<slangasek> if it's a problem with parallel downloads, we don't want to overlook a regression because a particular day's delta was large and cause a smaller number of parallel downloads
<stgraber> right but doing that needs a separate server with fixed size pointless deltas that are properly signed and trusted on the device
<stgraber> that's definitely possible and moderately easy to do once we have the oem/port code implemented in the server side code, but don't count on it for at least another 2 weeks to a month
<stgraber> so it may be better to have a slightly less optimal testcase today than try and aim for a perfect one and run with none until then
<gema> stgraber: jcollado is working on that
<gema> stgraber: not sure if he has spoken to you yet or not
<slangasek> stgraber: we shouldn't spend a lot of energy on a test case that's not going to test the code we care about
<gema> stgraber: I am not even sure he is aware of this rearchitectured version of the upgrader
<slangasek> we care about testing that upgrades *will* work from the current version of the image, before we promote it... because that's the point where we have the opportunity to fix bugs
<slangasek> learning that there were bugs in an image from two weeks ago really doesn't help us ;)
<stgraber> gema: the upgrader hasn't change in the past month, the client and server did (sorry, I'm picky about terminology but it's easy to misunderstand what we're talking about if we're not using the right terms)
<stgraber> gema: and yeah, he talked to me a bit a few weeks back, haven't heard much since
<gema> stgraber: you are well right to be picky, I don't really understand what changes you guys are talking about
<slangasek> and while installing s-i + u-d-m on an old image and testing that is better than nothing, it's not a true integration test - let's make sure we're targeting the right thing
<stgraber> slangasek: that's why using the latest image and faking channel.ini seems reasonable to me
<slangasek> as a first pass, yes
<gema> slangasek: so you don't care that you can upgrade from a week ago to today's update, you care that today's image can upgrade to future, or do you care about both?
<stgraber> slangasek: that'll have the current code of the latest image try to do a full update and a large series of delta updates at pretty much no implementation cost
<slangasek> gema: I care about things I can fix; if the upgrader in the already-released image is broken, I can't fix that
<gema> slangasek: because if you produce an upgrade that is broken somehow, or that is not backwards compatible, you want to know
<gema> slangasek: the upgrade may be wrong/broken
<gatox> dpm, hi.... do you know where the winners of the app showdown are going to be announced?
<stgraber> slangasek: well, we can fix an upgrade path from an old image on the server side.
<slangasek> gema: so integration testing of the *upgrader* should test from the current upgrade with a mocked channel.ini; integration tests of the *upgrades* should test with a previous image using the real channel
<gema> slangasek: if today's upgrade renders millions of phones unusable for whatever reason, you definitely don't want to promote that upgrade
<stgraber> slangasek: if we notice that a particular delta path will fail, we can break it and force a full for those. So we should definitely test that so we can know about it before we get user reports.
<gema> slangasek: agreed
<gema> slangasek: so we are talking about two things at once
<slangasek> gema: and I thought what we discussed previously was to test upgrades from n-2 to n-1 and n-1 to n.  What's driving the test from n-5 here?
<gema> slangasek: n-2 is not good enough to trigger a full upgrade and I wanted to test that
<gema> slangasek: automation is not in place yet, so I am doing manually
<slangasek> stgraber: I'm not happy for us to be hands-on managing that on the server.  We should be setting a high bar for the reliability of the upgrader, which makes this issue moot
<cwayne> sil2100: ping
<slangasek> gema: right, but if you want to trigger a full upgrade, just install n-1 and set /etc/ubuntu-build to 0
<stgraber> slangasek: sure, I still think it's worth knowing if we messed up so we can do something about it rather than panic when we get users report after releasing the new image
<gema> slangasek: I am seeing problems that only happen if the ro partition hasn't been touched
<gema> slangasek: so doing that is not a real life scenario, which is what I am trying to test
<stgraber> gema, slangasek: /etc/system-image/channel.ini, not /etc/ubuntu-build, /etc/ubuntu-build is just there for backward compatibility, it's not read by the client at all!
<slangasek> gema: there's nothing magical about the filesystem that it knows when it's touched
<gema> slangasek: I am sitting here with shrodinger's cat
<slangasek> stgraber: ah, ok
<gema> slangasek: I know, still bugs stop being reproducible after that
<gema> slangasek, stgraber I am being called for dinner, will have to continue this conversation tomorrow, I will read backlog anyway
<slangasek> gema: well, testing with versions of code that we don't care about and don't tell us anything about the current code is not a good workaround for the fact that some bugs aren't reproducible if the filesystem has been touched.  I'm happy to help root-cause *those* bugs if it would help, but we still need the test I'm describing to answer the question of whether the upgrader in the to-be-promoted version works
<slangasek> gema: ok, buen aprovecho :)
<gema> slangasek: I agree with you, we need that testing as well and I am going to make sure jcollado is on the same page tomorrow as well
<gema> slangasek: thanks!
<barry> gema: hi.  still need help?
<tedg> popey, Is there a bug tracking the alarm stuff?
<atomic0x> Hello all, I've just installed saucy touch nightly (downloaded today) on my nexus 4. I'm unable to get a data connection over 3G. Calling works fine. I've taken a snip of /var/log/syslog showing Network Manager trying to connect but failing. It's here http://pastebin.com/GJ52g5J8
<davmor2> ogra_, stgraber: did image 75 happen yet?
<ogra_> davmor2, not yet
<tedg> nik90, ^ question for popey above, do you know?
<nik90|Office> tedg: can you copy paste the question again?
<nik90|Office> tedg: I am viewing through office irc account
<tedg> nik90|Office, Is there a bug tracking the alarm stuff?
<cwayne> atomic0x: i believe that should be fixed with the next image
<nik90|Office> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1233176
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233176 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm notifications do not appear when an alarm is triggered" [Critical,Triaged]
<tedg> nik90|Office, Great!  Thanks!
<tedg> charles, ^
<nik90|Office> tedg: although that bug is localised to the clock app..so you may want other bugs in respective projects for other stuff like indicator-datetime and sdk
<atomic0x> Excellent. I'll try again in a day or two :) thanks!
<tedg> nik90|Office, I added bug tasks, I think it's close enough.
<nik90|Office> tedg: ah perfect. thnx
<nik90|Office> tedg: in your MP, why does it say .app_id = "calendar-app" instead of clock-app?
<tedg> nik90|Office, Cut and paste bug :_)
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> nik90|Office, Fixing
<nik90|Office> ;)
<nik90|Office> tedg: also fyi for the clock app, the id is applicationName: "ubuntu-clock-app"
<nik90|Office> that's how it is defined in the main view
<nik90|Office> I am not sure if that helps or not
<tedg> nik90|Office, What is the name of the desktop file?
<nik90|Office> tedg: ubuntu-clock-app.desktop
<nik90|Office> tedg: it executes Exec=qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<tedg> nik90|Office, Yup, found it on my phone.
<cwayne> om26er: ping
<om26er> cwayne, pong
<cwayne> om26er: hey, your touchshot script is pretty useful, any plan on including it in phablet-tools?
<om26er> cwayne, I would but its not going to work in a few days as we move to Mir :/
<om26er> screencap is SF specific
<cwayne> om26er: ah, i gotcha
<nerochiaro> bfiller_afk: when you have some time please email me the next priorities. What remains from your last email is either waiting on something/someone or almost done, so it would be nice to have some other things to fill the gaps and to start on next week. Thanks
<RAZORQ> Is there anyone online xD?
<dobey> no
<dobey> only robots
<dobey> some have attained self-awareness though
<gilbert32> call me robot?
<mfisch> stgraber: will images in /stable be safe from pruning?
<stgraber> mfisch: no
<stgraber> mfisch: /stable is an alias for /saucy, /saucy contains up to 10 images then prunes the old ones
<mfisch> stgraber: okay, thanks
<davmor2> dobey: isn't that the start of Terminator?
<davmor2> dobey: or the matrix
<dobey> davmor2: and all the religious books in the world.
<davmor2> dobey: Pretty sure that god is a robot whose been dealing with 3d printing for a while :D
<cwayne> dobey: btw updated the MR with more info
<ogra_> build 75 done ...
<popey> ogra_: need testing?
<ogra_> we wont release it tonight ...
<ogra_> but yeah, go ahead if you feel like
<popey> ok, will do
<ogra_> TZ selection should work now
<popey> oh, good good
<ogra_> and the breakages should be gone again
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<lenios> next step is to get mir on it, i guess
<davmor2> ogra_: meh I just got 74 again
<davmor2> popey: check it's 75 you get
<dobey> cwayne-afk: that also doesn't solve the problems
<popey> yip yip
<ogra_> davmor2, cdimage is done, system-image might still be processing
<davmor2> ogra_: right
<popey> yeah, its still grabbing previous image
<popey> phablet-flash should report the image number
<popey> imo
<ogra_> file a whishlist bug
<davmor2> popey: +1
<popey> then pause 3 seconds so you can CTRL+C it ☻
<davmor2> popey: better still would be a confirmation to continue
<popey> hmm, i prefer no confirmation
<popey> figlet build number 74
<popey> like that
<popey> so i see it and then stab ctrl+c ☻
<davmor2> popey: agreed plus it is one less thing to automate if you run the script automagically
<popey> bug 1233800
<ubot5> bug 1233800 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash should report human readable image before flashing" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233800
<davmor2> popey: +1'd
<dobey> why are so many of the icons not on a square canvas?
<stgraber> ogra_: looks like the import is running at the moment
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, i was suspecting that
<karni> I'm trying to run an app (just a "Simple Touch UI" template from Ubuntu SDK) on a phone. Have you guys seen this message?
<karni> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/home/phablet/.local/share/applications’: Permission denied
<cyphermox> davmor2: got news for me? :)
<cyphermox> I can't seem to find a way to break it so far
<davmor2> cyphermox: just waiting on system image to catch up
<davmor2> cyphermox: then I have 75 and can test
<davmor2> ogra_: any idea how long system image should take to play catchup  at all?
<davmor2> ogra_: ignore that looks like it's there now
 * popey cancells the bug and just gets davmor2 to check the status of system image for me
<davmor2> popey: tsk I might be on holiday then what do you do?
<tedg> ricmm, sergiusens (or someone else non-English native), do you guys translate "WEP Enterprise" in UIs?
<sergiusens> tedg, my env is in English :-)
<davmor2> cyphermox: as soon as image 75 is installed I'll get your mod installed and leave it on 3g till tomorrow, if it's still connected you win, if not you LOSE ;)
<tedg> sergiusens, ah, that's no fun!
<davmor2> cyphermox: that will hopefully give it enough time that if the connection is gonna drop it will of dropped :)
<popey> davmor2: get your phone number from the directory ☻
<barry> stgraber: are there any examples on s-i.u.c where an image has a phased-percentage key?
<timppa> ogra_: What was the URL for the changelogs? I've seem to lost it somehow
<stgraber> barry: not at this point, I actually still have to implement the feature server side (though I expect it to take 30min at most, it's pretty trivial on my side)
<sil2100> cwayne-afk: pong
<barry> stgraber: okay.  so just so i understand how it's going to work: only an image with the highest version number can have a phased-percentage key, and if that exists and it is < hash, we essentially treat that image as not existing when we calculate all the upgrade paths
<Chocanto> Hey everyone ! Do you know if we have a way to know the header height of the tabs ?
<Chocanto> When I ask the height of an element, it always give me the total height of the screen, not the height without the header
<stgraber> barry: correct
<davmor2> ogra_: worrtingly I have mtp conected but a black screen
<davmor2> ogra_: nevermind it finally woke up
<barry> but i won't enforce that "must be on the highest version", so if for some reason an intermediate image has a non-matching phased-percentage, i'd ignore that image but it probably wouldn't matter as the next delta would get you past that anyway
<barry> stgraber: ^^.  if so, i think my logic is pretty simple
<stgraber> barry: yep, that's perfectly fine. On the server side, I'll change the function that actually writes and signs the index.json to strip phased-percentage from all images but the latest, so we'll never have that case in production anyway
<stgraber> (and .set_phased_percentage() will fail on older images too so people won't get confused when the flag won't stick ;))
<barry> stgraber: +1
<davmor2_> ogra_: still no incoming call tone
<zzarr> hello hashcode
<zzarr> I just wounder how the hdmi driver is comming along?
<zzarr> does anyone know how mir compares to x? (speed, security, etc)
<sergiusens> tedg, mhall119, know anything about locales?
<sergiusens> looking at setting a search path for them
<tedg> sergiusens, <sergiusens> tedg, my env is in English :-)
<tedg> Search path like where the .mo files are?
<sergiusens> tedg, I know, that's why I don't know how to do this :-) Turns out the apps have translations now and I don't know how to 'find' them from the click pkgdir
<sergiusens> tedg, if it's an envvar, can we com up with a convention in upstart-app-launch?
<tedg> Yeah, I think that would make sense.
<popey> yay time/date setting works now!
<tedg> Perhaps it would make sense to put in the manifest.  So, in theory, people could change it.
<tedg> I've got a TEXTDOMAINDIR as an env.
<tedg> Oh, I bet seb128 knows.
<sergiusens> tedg, that works for me ... jdstrand  || cjwatson  ^^ ?
<seb128> tedg, what?
<mhall119> sergiusens: what about locales?
<tedg> seb128, Trying to figure out locale stuff for click packages.
<tedg> seb128, Is there an env we should set so they know to look in their install directory?
<sergiusens> mhall119, just figuring out how to find them from a click pkgdir
<seb128> tedg, I don't think so, for langpacks we patched libc
<tedg> seb128, It turns out that even though he speaks non-English, sergiusens doesn't use it.
<mhall119> sergiusens: wouldn't they be in ./po/ in the click install dir?
<tedg> seb128, Oh, wow.  I didn't realize it went that far.
<sergiusens> mhall119, and that _just works_ TM? :-)
<mhall119> sergiusens: of course, because it's built by a team of talented engineers who wouldn't date ship broken code
<mhall119> translation: I have no idea if it works, but it should
<tedg> I don't think you want po files, you want mo files.
<tedg> Uhm... eglibc is the most complex packaging I think I've seen.
<kenvandine> mhall119, i have a rough WIP implementation of content transfers initiated by an exporter
<kenvandine> mhall119, no promises on this landing for 13.10, this was deferred
<sergiusens> tedg, are we discarding TEXTDOMAINDIR?
<kenvandine> mhall119, but i wanted to spend a little time on it now to see how the API would behave, it might be doable for 13.10...
<mhall119> tedg: given that we likely won't have content-hub doing what we need for docviewer-app before 13.10, can I submit an MP to url-dispatcher to do the work in the mean time?
<mhall119> kenvandine: thanks
<mhall119> kenvandine: remember that 13.10 is in 2 weeks :)
<tedg> sergiusens, Looking at the eglibc patch... seeing if that's right.
<tedg> sergiusens, Not looking good.
<tedg> mhall119, That's fine.  Just know it'll break when we switch to registering URL types.
<sergiusens> tedg, I'll send an email to the list to see if someone has more ideas
<kenvandine> tedg, clearly not for 13.10, but maybe url-dispatcher could support finding the app that owns content based on a file URI and invoking it to initiate an export
<kenvandine> so filemanager-app could just use url-dispatcher, which would query the hub for a handler to start a transfer
<tedg> kenvandine, Not sure I'd like to complicate url-dispatcher for a corner case like filemanager....
<kenvandine> tedg, note  currently we have no way to query to find what app owns a file... but maybe we need to think about that
<tedg> kenvandine, Seems like filemanager should be complicated in itself.
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, remember file manager wont even be on the consumer devices
<tedg> kenvandine, That way if most people don't use it, they're not encumbered by the complexity.
<kenvandine> oh true... i guess filemanager might be the only app to use it that way
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, understood
<tedg> sergiusens, Looking around I don't see anything.
<sergiusens> tedg, ack, I just sent a bunch of questions to the appstore list
<tedg> sergiusens, Perhaps look at how the 0install folks do it.
<sergiusens> tedg, 0install?
<sergiusens> oh, maybe typo :-)
<tedg> sergiusens, http://0install.net/
<sergiusens> tedg, well I know cwayne-afk and mfisch sent an email with customization and stuff, they may have looked at it already
<tedg> sergiusens, In Inkscape when doing relocatable binaries we change what we pass to bindtextdomain()
<plars> jhodapp: mediaplayer seems to be exhibiting different behavior on mako vs. maguro. It is failing 1 test on maguro with build 75 (passed on 73, 74) but on mako has been failing 4-5 tests on all  3 of the latest builds
<sergiusens> tedg, hmmm, bindtextdomain can work for compiled apps
<jhodapp> plars, thanks for the heads up...I don't have a mako but rsalveti does
<tedg> sergiusens, patch qmlscene ?
<plars> jhodapp: if time allows, will try to do some more retries, and try locally too, but trying to get through a lot of the other tests right now also
<sergiusens> tedg, to take a param with the domaindir and domainname?
<plars> jhodapp: I did retry once with the same results
<sergiusens> tedg, if there is no better option this is as good as it gets
<tedg> sergiusens, No, to set bindtextdomain with the correct value depending on the env.
<plars> jhodapp: ah, there's a .crash file on both of them too: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4512/mediaplayer-app-autopilot/
<jhodapp> plars, could you send an email to rsalveti and myself detailing which tests are failing and the output of them running with GST_DEBUG=*:3,*amc*:5,mirsink:5 as well as the logcat output?
<plars> jhodapp: there's a link to the logcat and a list of the failing tests at the link I just posted, I'll need a bit before I can try it with the debug settings though.  Where do I set those?
<sergiusens> tedg, I'll branch the qmlscene code (which is probably in a huge code base :-/) and see what I can do
<jhodapp> plars, just set it on the command line before the test's executable name
<tedg> sergiusens, Cool, check for UBUNTU_APPLICATION_ISOLATION=1 and then use the current working directory.
<jhodapp> plars, for example: GST_DEBUG=*:3 ./my_media_tests
<sergiusens> tedg, current working directory + rel path or just a hardcoded locale dir?
<plars> jhodapp: the tests start the mediaplayer themselves though, don't they?
<tedg> sergiusens, I imagine "$cwd/locale" would be best.
<plars> jhodapp: so I don't think setting that on my side is going to get that downstream to the app
<sergiusens> tedg, nah... -translation <translationfile> ............ Set the language to run in
<tedg> sergiusens, ?
<sergiusens> tedg, that already in qmlscene
<tedg> How useless
<tedg> I guess qmlscene was only ever built as a demo.  So I shouldn't give it too hard a time.
<sergiusens> tedg, we were never supposed to use qmlscene, not sure why it was kept as the way to go
<tedg> sergiusens, The Europeans are sleeping, let's blame them!
<tedg> :-)
<sergiusens> The qmlscene utility is meant to be used for testing your QML applications, and not as a launcher in a production environment. To launch a QML application in a production environment, develop a custom C++ application or bundle the QML file in a module
<jhodapp> plars, it will, that's how I run the mediaplayer
<sergiusens> that's from http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-qmlscene.html
<jhodapp> plars, gstreamer is in-process to the mediaplayer
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, upstream is working on something new and shinier, so we didnt want to duplicate that effort
<plars> jhodapp: so I guess you aren't using phablet-test-run right?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, makes sense
<cwayne> dobey, i'm sorry to keep harping on this, but i don't understand the issue int he icon-fix MR.  it's following the same convention as the other ubuntu-mobile apps, and we really need this icon fix for when we demo this
<sergiusens> tedg, can we reuse that or should I still patch qmlscene?
<tedg> sergiusens, We can't reuse that, we'd have to do too much special casing.
<sergiusens> tedg, ack, I'll work on  a patch
<jhodapp> plars, no I'm not
<dobey> cwayne: if other apps are doing it, then they are doing it wrong too.
<dobey> cwayne: but i'm not blocking that branch afaik
<cwayne> dobey, that's where every other app's icon lives.  is literally every single app doing it wrong?
<cwayne> dobey, it still needs top-approval, not sure who would do that?
<m-b-o> balloons: ping
<balloons> m-b-o, howdy
<m-b-o> I'm fighting with a testing the updated removable list ite,
<m-b-o> m
<m-b-o> balloons: swipe to delete, where you have to click the trashcan icon
<dobey> cwayne: i think you're overstepping the amount of exaggeration you need to provide in your argument.
<dobey> cwayne: and the mobile apps are supposed to be migrated to click packages anyway, not remain debs, so yes, they would be doing it wrong in that respect as well.
<dobey> cwayne: i don't know who all has privileges to set the global approve on those branches. sil2100 can at least. but i'm not going to. :)
<balloons> m-b-o, ohh, what's wrong with it?
<m-b-o> balloons: how to write an autopilot test for it
<stgraber> barry: if you want to confirm that your parser is correct, I've marked image 75 as phased at 50% in saucy-proposed
<balloons> m-b-o, well swipe as usual, and if you have to confirm it, then do so
<balloons> I think the clock and rss reader both do that
<balloons> are you stuck on a piece of it?
<m-b-o> balloons: it's acm ewith an update som e hours ago, so I dont' know, if we are talking about the same
<rsalveti> jhodapp: plars: I'll take a look, was planning to do that today anyway
<rsalveti> I know some will indeed fail
<rsalveti> as we're using the hw accelerated based media stack at today's image
<plars> ah
<rsalveti> plars: we're working on the remaining issues, but we decided to push it yesterday as that would finally bring the missing feature
<m-b-o> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/LocationLookup
<barry> stgraber: cool, thanks
<cwayne> stgraber, image 75 looking *much* better btw
<balloons> m-b-o, can I have a look at this tomorrow? are you needing to land the branch now?
<balloons> m-b-o, I see the diff. You do the drag and then click the trashcan
<m-b-o> ballons: yes, and somehow it's going ahead too fast
<m-b-o> or the click gets somehow dismissed
<balloons> m-b-o, ok let me just visually see it :-)
<balloons> one sec
<balloons> m-b-o, I got brokenness off the bat
<cwayne> Laney, heya! timezone worked when set from cli with the gdbus call!  although still not from system settings for me
<sergiusens> slangasek, stgraber I'm having a bit of issues with the upstart-local-bridge; on the android side I have around a 100 events and on the local bridge on the ubuntu side I only get 4
<slangasek> sergiusens: I don't know this code at all; your best bet is to ask jodh when he's around during the UK workday
<sergiusens> slangasek, ok, I'll ask him early tomorrow
<slangasek> sergiusens: I can try to reproduce here the issues you're seeing and maybe take a shot at debugging, but I'm coming in cold
<sergiusens> slangasek, no worries, I'm waiting for salveti to apply my patches so the bridge is setup on boot so tomorrow jodh can have an easier debug session
<stgraber> barry: note that those will automatically get flushed when 76 is released (unless I messed up the code, but I'm pretty sure that's tested ;))
<barry> stgraber: not to worry.  i now have test data with that value, so i'm relatively confident that the live site can be handled
<slangasek> so, I saw someone mention the other day this blank 'update manager' icon... anyone know what that's about?  I can't imagine that we're meant to have update-manager on the device, and package lists confirm it's not there.
<stgraber> slangasek: not idea, but I've seen that icon on my devices for a few days now
<rickspencer3> slangasek, stgraber that is the click app updater app
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> WIP then? :)
<rickspencer3> there should be a fix for the icon in the next promoted image, and a fix for it to "actually work" in the next image
<rickspencer3> slangasek, well, I would say "bugs" more then WIP
<rickspencer3> I suspect it will be fixed in 76, which I suspect will be promoted tomorrow
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> and image promotion is still all manual overriding of test failures?
<rickspencer3> slangasek, maybe we should rename it to "app updater" or something?
<rickspencer3> slangasek, aiui, image promotion involves didrock's dipping the image in some kind of holy water
<slangasek> rickspencer3: might be good to avoid confusion with the unrelated update-manager command on teh desktop
<slangasek> rickspencer3: right, so still manual; my understanding was that the goal is to have images passing all tests on a standing basis so that they can be autopromoted, I wonder how close we are to that
<rickspencer3> slangasek, I'll log that bug, but I don't know what to log it against!
<slangasek> heh
<rickspencer3> slangasek, we are not close
<rickspencer3> and when we turn on Mir, I assume we will get further from that
<slangasek> apparently the package name is 'click-update-manager'
<rickspencer3> slangasek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-update-manager/+bug/1233863
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1233863 in Click Update Manager "app should be renamed to avoid confusion with system updates" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> rickspencer3: coolio
<cjwatson> sergiusens,tedg: Patching eglibc to handle this in click packages would be pretty insane I think.  Setting TEXTDOMAINDIR seems reasonable.  How about doing it in aa-exec-click, which already sets various other environment variables?
<sergiusens> slangasek, rickspencer3 shouldn't that live in settings too?
<cjwatson> sergiusens,tedg: I don't like the idea of having to pass extra arguments when there's already a perfectly good environment variable.
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, it's a super temporary app
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, ack
<rickspencer3> the functionality will be taken over by the apps scope asap
<stgraber> [systemimage] Oct 01 21:43:53 2013 (18303) Upgrade path is 17:18:19:20:21:22:23:24:25:26:27:28:29
<stgraber> barry: that's quite an update path ^
<tedg> cjwatson, I don't see that variable get used in eglibc
<sergiusens> cjwatson, sure, I'll confirm that TEXTDOMAINDIR works
<cjwatson> tedg: I was going off the conversation above; I didn't check the name but I'm pretty sure one exists
<barry> stgraber: indeed.  turn on verbose logging for a full dump of the candidates and scores
<sergiusens> cjwatson, the next thing would be to see if we want a hardcoded location or something we can setup in the manifest
<tedg> cjwatson, I thought so too, but I couldn't find one with grep :-/
<stgraber> barry: oh, I'm sure it's right, I was just surprised to see one that long ;)
<cjwatson> Maybe I'm remembering a conventional automake variable or something instead ...
<tedg> And it seems that most projects set it in their build.
<stgraber> barry: that's devel-proposed-customized which gets quite a few more updates than devel-proposed most of which are tiny
 * barry nods
<cjwatson> tedg: Hmph.  Maybe you're right. :-(
<cjwatson> tedg: So what calls bindtextdomain in a qmlscene app, if anything?
<cjwatson> Something in Qt I suppose
<cjwatson> I'm assuming it uses gettext rather than being wrong in some different way
<tedg> Heh, I'm not sure I'd assume that :-)
<cjwatson> Oh God, .ts files
<cjwatson> I hope we're not using those
<tedg> It'd be nice if we could find a way were, for instance, GEdit could repackage as a click and things would generally work.
<tedg> Not sure if that's possible, but I think it'd be a good goal.
<cjwatson> Way out of scope for anything I care about
<cjwatson> And I think it's the wrong goal - focus on the things we can't already do rather than furtling about with the things we can
<cjwatson> (I understand where you're going but I think this is a fundamental misfocus that we're prone to)
<cjwatson> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-2404, grr
<tedg> Sure, and I understand your point.  It just seems like "something that should work"
<cjwatson> So what are we doing right now?
<cjwatson> I mean, do we have qmlscene-ish translated apps at all, even non-click?
<tedg> Not sure, sergiusens ? ^
<sergiusens> tedg, cjwatson ... yes, dpm made me look yesterday... he has a rule that looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181462/
<popey> cjwatson: clock has translations.. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app
<sergiusens> *targe in rules
<cjwatson> We could LD_PRELOAD bindtextdomain with a thing that tries the current directory first
<cjwatson> You may vomit now
<sergiusens> cjwatson, so it's mo
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Is that in ubuntu-clock-app or something else?
<popey> ./debian/ubuntu-clock-app/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/ubuntu-clock-app.mo
<cjwatson> Since I'm more interested in the app's setup code for it
<popey> has lots of mo files
<sergiusens> cjwatson, that's actaully the clock, yeah
<sergiusens> cjwatson, but all apps have translations
<tedg> cjwatson, I think patching eglibc makes more sense than LD_PRELOAD ;-)
<cwayne> sergiusens, heyo, i made phablet-config work with the new (right!) way to change timezones: https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/phablet-config-timezone-fix/+merge/188727
<cjwatson> tedg: Patching eglibc should be a last resort - high bar
<cjwatson> Maybe LD_PRELOAD is a laster resort :-)
<sergiusens> cwayne, goodie
<cjwatson> popey: Hm.  So, all well and good, but what loads them?
<lool> cjwatson: I think we recommend using the gettext bindings for QML apps
<cjwatson> Has this been seen to actually load translations? :-)
<popey> cjwatson: congratulations on reaching the limit of my knowledge on the subject. have a cookie.
<cjwatson> Heh
<lool> i18n.tr() calls
<cjwatson> Oh, so it's in the UI toolkit
<sergiusens> interesting
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, do you know how the translation features are supposed to work?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, not exactly but I thought it was pretty transparent
<cjwatson> So we could make the UI toolkit do this pretty easily
<pmcgowan> whats the issue?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, this was worked out some time ago bit I dont have the details
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: Never mind, I've found the code now
<lool> cjwatson: that's *if* apps are using i18n.tr() calls, which is recommended, but I'm not sure they are doing
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, just loading translations from non conventional paths as a click install path for a package ;-)
<cjwatson> lool: clock is, anyway
<lool> cool
<pmcgowan> lool, pretty sure they are
<cjwatson> So there's an i18n.bindtextdomain interface to set the domain, but clock doesn't use it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, what about ours?
<pmcgowan> core apps team and our own guys do
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, good
<cjwatson> So it'll just get the default
<pmcgowan> we had them all showing chinese at some point
<cjwatson> i.e. we can't assume that right now core apps are doing something we can easily override for click
<sergiusens> cjwatson, hmm, just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1220395
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1220395 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "translations are not updated after calling i18n.bindtextdomain" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> it's click + translations
<lool> cjwatson: I just did a quick grep to see whether we were calling bindtextdomain by default and it seems not; the i18n plugin isin ubuntu-ui-toolkit/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/i18n.*
<cjwatson> And https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1233071
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1233071 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Set up the translation domain automatically for click packages" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> That looks like this is in progress
<cjwatson> So I'm inclined not to try to dive in :)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yeah, too bad it seems we are in silos at times
<cjwatson> In general it's not like you can take an arbitrary program configured with prefix=/usr and relocate it to be a click package anyway; takes work
<popey> yeah, i wanted to clickify irssi for my phone but it looked like a lot of work ☹
<popey> cowsay on the other hand...
<sergiusens> yeah, not that much once you have all the workings in your mind
<sergiusens> translations was new to me though
<cjwatson> Certainly if it doesn't touch the filesystem then it's trivial, but not the general case
<cjwatson> Even say man-db isn't going to work if you just shove it into a different shape on the filesystem since it knows about paths to bits of itself
<cjwatson> Common
<sergiusens> heh, luckily man doesn't have a reason to be in clicks... yet
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I'm using it as an example of a not fundamentally all that complicated program that isn't relocatable, to try to deflate the implicit assumption I see going around that it might be straightforward to relocate existing packages without rebuilding.
<cjwatson> (And, as I say, I think it'd basically be a waste of effort better spent elsewhere)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I'm not sure I follow, is that in general or specific to these apps?
<cjwatson> What apps?
<cjwatson> I'm off on a tangent, not talking about translation of core apps :)
<cjwatson> Never mind
<sergiusens> cjwatson, ok, then I did follow perfectly fine ;-)
<krisabsinthe> having some difficulty getting the sdk setup properly. I dont see any "ubuntu touch" project templates. any thoughts?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-02
<thomi> Anyone still awake and know stuff about apparmor? This is blocking mir-mon-by-default
<thomi> sergiusens: maybe you know, or know who might know?
<tyhicks> thomi: hi - I can probably help but I don't know what mir-mon-by-default is
<thomi> tyhicks: turning mir on by default for the phone images
<thomi> so here's the thing...
<thomi> When we run with mir, mir is reporting "Permission Denied' when it tries to add the uinput devices autopilot creates for generating user input
<thomi> that is, /dev/input/event6 & event7
<thomi> However, the file permissions on those device nodes are identical to all the other device nodes that mir is able to open just fine
<thomi> so I'm thinking maybe apparmor is doing something here?
<thomi> is there a way I can turn apparmor off, just to eliminate that as a potential issue?
<jjohansen> thomi: check the dmesg/kernlog
<tyhicks> thomi: are there any apparmor denials in the syslog? `grep DENIED /var/log/syslog` should do unless you have auditd running
<jjohansen> thomi: you can disable apparmor with the kernel cmdline apparmor=0
<jjohansen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<jjohansen> see the end of that wiki for how to update the cmdline on a phablet image
<thomi> hmmm, there are no DENIED messages
<thomi> ok, so it's not apparmor
<thomi> I don't suppose you guys can think of any other reason why mir would be able to open some input devices, but report "permission denied" on others?
<jjohansen> container?
<jjohansen> the device node is the lxc container so its uid is actually different?
<jjohansen> symlink, the node you are looking at is a symlink and actual device nodes has different perms
<jjohansen> maybe the device itself is return EPERM for an unsupported action
<jjohansen> possibly a library failure before the actual syscall? Does strace show its the syscall vs something else?
<jjohansen> unlikely but I am trying to imaging other permissions failures
<jjohansen> thomi: hrmm I don't have any other ideas besides those ones atm
<tyhicks> I was thinking that it was maybe a device specific EPERM
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> so, this exact same device node works perfectly under surface flinger
<thomi> so I think it's probably something in the mir stack
<jjohansen> thomi: surface fliger is inside the lxc container
<jjohansen> this is sounding like a container bridge issue
<thomi> jjohansen: OK, I don't understand that at all, are you able to give me some things to try to figure it out?
<jjohansen> thomi: sadly I am not up to date at all on what we are doing to map devices from within the container for access outside
<jjohansen> stgraber: might know better
<thomi> Not sure if it's relevant, but mir can (and does) open all the other /dev/input/event* nodes
<thomi> just not the two that get created after mir has started.
<thomi> but I guess all the others are "real" devices, whereas the last two are uinput drivers
<stgraber> the actual device node (type, minor and major) is identical inside and outside the container, though permissions on the files may differ
<thomi> how do I check that stgraber?
<jjohansen> thomi: so basically we have a split system. We have an ubuntu system as the base, and an android lxc container. Some devices, and services are run inside the lxc container, but other devices and services are in the regular linux environment
<stgraber> thomi: ls -l inside and outside the container to check that the node is the same
<jjohansen> stgraber: I was thinking that the uid might be different, but mapping is making it appear the same. Well dependent on how you are looking at the device
<thomi> stgraber: how do I get "inside the container"?
<stgraber> jjohansen: we don't have userns yet, so unless the kernel checks for a specifc uid, I don't see how that'd be possible
<stgraber> thomi: android-chroot
<thomi> ahhhh
<jjohansen> stgraber: oh!, I didn't know we weren't using userns for the container
<thomi> need to have a rw FS I see
<stgraber> jjohansen: we'd love to but we don't even have userns in our current 3.11, so we're very far from having it in those old android kernels :(
<jjohansen> stgraber: ah, right /me not thinking
<jjohansen> the userns backport would be an absolute nightmare
<thomi> stgraber: inside the container: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6181888/
<thomi> so, permissions look identical to me
<stgraber> thomi: strace is really your best bet at figuring out what's going on I think
<mdeslaur> thomi: just for kicks, how about doing a "getfacl" on the device files that work and the ones that don't
<mdeslaur> thomi: getfacl /dev/input/event*
<stgraber> mdeslaur: won't work on android but I can get the result some other way
<mdeslaur> stgraber: no EAs on the fs, or the tool isn't there?
<thomi> racarr: stgraber: so... if I make sure the device node is present before mir starts, then mir is able to open the device
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181913/
<krisabsinthe> any known issues using channel "devel" and actually getting code to build?
<stgraber> mdeslaur: no tool, so you have to go through /proc/<pid of something in the container>/root to access the fs from the Ubuntu side
<thomi> stgraber: which process' pid should I use?
<stgraber> thomi: any process that's inside the container
<stgraber> thomi: look for sensorservice for example
<thomi> stgraber: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6181922/
<stgraber> thomi: do you have the same for /dev/input/event*
<thomi> stgraber: yes
<stgraber> thomi: ok, you really need to strace that thing :)
<thomi> ok, that's next. Any particular strace options I should use? I've only used that a few times before...
<stgraber> if the failure happens in a thread/subprocess, you'll need -f. In any case use, -o to redirect the output to a file
<stgraber> so: strace -f -o debug <your command>
<stgraber> then pastebin debug
<thomi> ok
<thomi> strace incoming
<thomi> it's rather large :-/
<thomi> maybe I should have filtered it
<thomi> stgraber: http://people.canonical.com/~thomir/
<thomi> err
<thomi> stgraber: http://people.canonical.com/~thomir/strace_out.gz
<thomi> I see that on startup it opens /dev/input/event5 - event0 OK, and then towards the end it opens event6 & event7, which fail
<stgraber> you indeed get a EACCESS on /dev/input/event7
<thomi> yeah
<stgraber> thomi: can you try "> /dev/input/event7"?
<jjohansen> and if /dev/input/event7 is started before mir you can access it?
<thomi> jjohansen: that is correct
<thomi> stgraber: trying now
<thomi> stgraber: that works fine :)
<stgraber> that's pretty weird
<thomi> yeah...
<jjohansen> thomi: what does cat /proc/<pidof Mir>/attr/current show?
<thomi> will have to restart mir, one moment
<thomi> jjohansen: "unconfined"
<jjohansen> thomi: what do you get for
<jjohansen>   ls /proc/<pidof Mir>/fdinfo/
<jjohansen> and
<jjohansen>   cat /proc/<pidof Mir>/limits
<thomi> jjohansen: limits: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181992/
<thomi> jjohansen: fdinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181994/
<jjohansen> hrmm, okay no where near bumping up against those
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> I wondered whether mir was dropping priviledges after it starts, but the mir team tell me that it shouldn't
<thomi> and unity8/mir is running as the 'phablet' user
<thomi> and that user is in the android_input group
<jjohansen> thomi: what if you change ptrace scope (unlikely but hey worth a shot)
<jjohansen>   echo 0 >/proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<thomi> jjohansen: /proc/sys/kernel/yama doesn't exist
<jjohansen> ah right, phablet kernel, well then not even remotely likely :)
<jjohansen> thomi: what device is it?
<thomi> jjohansen: it's a uinput generated touch device
<thomi> would you like the evdev device spec?
<jjohansen> thomi: actually I was going to poke the kernel code and see if that device had specific cases for EACCES
<thomi> ahh well, I'm not sure how this stuff works... from autopilot we open /dev/uinput and ask it to create a device. Then the /dev/input/event* devices appear, which I see is what mir reads
<thomi> hmmm. what's interesting is that while mir doesn't seem to be able to open these devices, something else obviously is, because when I generate some touch events, it unblanks the screen
<sergiusens> thomi, stgraber mir implements it's own input handling
<jjohansen> thomi: ah yes, I think its a single open device
<thomi> jjohansen: so... only one process can open that device at once?
<jjohansen> thomi: I think so but haven't checked yet
<thomi> jjohansen: do you think that is specific to uinput devices, or all evdev devices?
<jjohansen> thomi: you should be able to use lsof to find which process has opened it
<jjohansen> thomi: not sure yet, I am not familiar with the device, but I do know there are single open devices
<jjohansen> and that would explain why Mir can't get it
<thomi> jjohansen: having said that, I can do 'cat /dev/input/event7' from a shell and it works just fine
<thomi> when I generate events I see garbage scrolling up the screen
<jjohansen> hrmm, right I forgot about that
<thomi> hmmm, lsof only shows one process: python (which will be the python terminal I'm using to create the event)
<jjohansen> thomi: so I don't see anything in the input drivers that should be directly causing an EACCES failure
<thomi> :(
<jjohansen> thomi: I have to bail for a few hours, but I will be back later
<thomi> ok, thanks for your help jjohansen
<thomi> stgraber: I wonder if you have any more ideas?
<sergiusens> mhall119, hey, still around?
<ejat> how to make it writable ? i want to do syncevolution ...
<ejat> for contact
<sergiusens> ejat, you don't need writable image for syncevolution
<ejat> [ERROR] /home/phablet/.config/syncevolution: Permission denied
<krisabsinthe> I had to mount -o remount,rw /dev/root to sync back down from gmail
<sergiusens> ejat, that can only mean you mixed root and phablet once upon a time
<sergiusens> krisabsinthe, you shouldn't need that
<ejat> so what is the right way to do sync ?
<krisabsinthe> to think of it, it was before I actually READ the instructions and sudo su - phablet ;p
<sergiusens> ejat, what exactly are you doing? start from when you type adb shell and don't give me your passwords please
<olli> sergiusens, do you have a good idea who in Europe could help with the mir/ap input bug?
<olli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233944
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,New]
<sergiusens> olli, not in the mir team nor in Europe, but ricmm_ is a safe bet
<olli> outside of the mir team, thinking of someone more closer to phonedation
<olli> ah
<olli> yeah
<sergiusens> balloons, still around?
<sergiusens> anyhow, mhall119 or balloons can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-rssreader-app/click_and_tr/+merge/188760
<veebers> sergiusens: hey, can you remind me how to make ubuntu-system rw please? :-)
<sergiusens> veebers, adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image; adb reboot
<veebers> sergiusens: awesome thanks!
<veebers> should I be able to rm /etc/init/ssh.override?
<sergiusens> veebers, maybe, it's a mounted file iirc, so you may be able to empty it instead
<veebers> sergiusens: ah good point, cheers
<didrocks> rsalveti: still around by any luck?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> rsalveti: plars told me you were looking at the mediaplayer-app AP tests failing?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yup, checking them locally still
<didrocks> it seems it crashes when starting
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, I was able to reproduce the crash, just trying to understand and will open a bug
<rsalveti> seems maguro is fine
<rsalveti> probably a side effect of the new media stack, as we're now using the hardware decoders
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, so we can't promote image 75 I guess
<didrocks> rsalveti: once the bug is opened, let's see who can work on that
<rsalveti> didrocks: jhodapp|afk probably
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> rsalveti: I would have prefer we blocked the gst upload before getting that fixed TBH :/
<didrocks> I didn't plan it before we got all the media stack fixed. Not sure who added it :/
<rsalveti> didrocks: well, it was planned to land it anyway, we just didn't find the issue with nexus 4 specifically because we don't have CI for the gst stuff
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, but I would have prefered that step by step, we obviously missed the mediaplayer-app crash at first, so let's go back to green before going on
<didrocks> anyway, I guess too late now, but I'll talk to people modifying the landing plan
<rsalveti> didrocks: yup, that's fine
<didrocks> keep me posted on the crash please!
<rsalveti> sure
<didrocks> thx ;)
<rsalveti> didrocks: found the issue and was able to run all the tests locally successfully, just need to get the proper fix in place
<didrocks> rsalveti: rocking! what is it about?
<rsalveti> gst-hybris keeps the buffers in a list, that's initialized as soon the media hal is up
<rsalveti> this list in theory is static, as only gst-hybris can release the buffers
<didrocks> and mediaplayer is trying to handle that list?
<rsalveti> but what happens with mako is that the hal is a bit smarter, and ends up releasing a few after the hal is initialized
<rsalveti> breaking the internal list logic
<rsalveti> this is at the gst-hybris/media compat layer
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> indeed, I guess the app doesn't really like that ;)
<rsalveti> so instead of keeping the list internally, I'm asking a copy of it to the hal everytime I need to use it
<rsalveti> invalid index :-)
<didrocks> indeed ;)
<rsalveti> this only happens with the video format used as sample
<rsalveti> at least when comparing with some other videos I have
<didrocks> ah? it doesn't know how to handle the other ones and thus, don't go to that magic handling?
<rsalveti> it does, but maybe because of the size x resolution, it just decides not to release anything
<didrocks> makes sense
<rsalveti> didrocks: bug 1234007
<ubot5> bug 1234007 in libhybris (Ubuntu) "[mako] out of index crash when handling media_codec output buffers list" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234007
<rsalveti> we should be able to get this fixed as soon jhodapp|afk is up
<didrocks> rsalveti: excellent! thanks a lot ;)
<didrocks> you should go to bed I guess :)
<rsalveti> yup
 * rsalveti gone
<dholbach> good morning
<MacSlow> Saviq, hey there...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I replied to your comments/questions on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1/+merge/187312
<mpt> Laney, the spacing in "About this phone" doesn't look right. :-P The left edge of the icon should line up with the left edge of the search field and the left edge of the "System Settings" header.
<pitti> hey everyone
<pitti> does anyone know an autopilot test case for unity or some app which involves "snap decision" popups, like for a phone call?
<pitti> they are not generated by dialer-app, so I wonder how to expose that to autopilot
<popey> pitti: does messages app have them for sms notifications?
<popey> pretty sure unity8 ap tests have some faux notification dialogs popup
<pitti> popey: ah, but I guess those would run unity8 itself under AP
<popey> ah yes
<pitti> popey: nope, no incoming test for messaging app
<pitti> ok, something for me to figure out
<pitti> I'll start with telling ofono directly to accept the call
<Laney> mpt: where are you looking?
<mpt> Laney, https://ubuntuone.com/7hFiOAHWEhbC89AFQDl9Yk
<Laney> mhm
<Laney> I can't tell if that lines up or not
<Laney> that's not changed by this code
<Laney> indeed, it is indented a little bit
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Farm Animals Day! :-D
<popey> baaa
<ogra_> moo
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/fix-pep8-warnings/+merge/188523 and it seems that you do more than fix pep8 warning. you replace a lot of assert with wait_for too
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: on top of that, jenkins keeps blocking on it, but I guess you know that already due to the large number of build retry i see
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: that’s exactly equivalent (same implementation internally), and it does fix pep8 warnings by reducing the length of those lines to < 80 chars
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah, CI is very frustrating these days…
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, haven't checked the internals.if you say they are identical i'm fine with it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/matchers/__init__.py for the internals
<popey> ogra_: we releasing this morning?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is that MR on notes+pep8  in the list of the blocked MRs ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: let me check
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, adding it now
<ogra_> popey, nope
<ogra_> popey, seems gstreamer 1.2 went into the archive last night ... so all media tests we have are moot
<popey> ok
<popey> thats for future images though
<popey> I wondered about the one we tested last night.. 75?
<ogra_> has mediaplayer regressions
<popey> ah ok
<popey> bummer
<seb128> hum, testing 75 ... is that know that if you click, in the apps lens, on an already installed 3rd party software, it's giving you an "install" again like if it was not installed?
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<mhr3> seb128, not sure, the click scope guys would know
<seb128> who are them? ;-)
<cjwatson> ralsina/alecu
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<seb128> ralsina, alecu: ^ known issue? (I don't find it in launchpad)
<utgenius> Hello? Anyone around?
<utgenius> Hallo? :)
<seb128> ralsina, alecu: cjwatson: I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1234042
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234042 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Unity lens displays "Install" button for already installed clicks" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i dont seem to be able to install any click apps on 75
<ogra_> tapping install gets me a progress bar but it never moves on from 0%
<popey> i had that too
 * popey confirms seb128's bug
<popey> I switched off wifi and back on again and it worked
<seb128> popey, thanks
<xnox> ogra_: do you know what's the plan for android portion going forward? rebase on top of AOSP or on top of cm-10.2? for emulator I want to pull in more stuff from either 4.3 or cm-10.2.....
<seb128> ogra_, I had that as well, I put the device on the table and a few minutes later retried and it worked
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, works here too now
<cjwatson> Perhaps related to download manager flakiness?  Should be able to tell from /home/phablet/.cache/unity-scope-click.log
<ogra_> odd behavior ... i had to try three times
<ogra_> xnox, not sure what rsalveti planned, i dont think we want to update anything the next ten days
<xnox> ogra_: sure =) i understand that. Emulator is a frankenstein already ;-)
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> the timezone selection is still broken for me on 75
<popey> yeah, some apps install, some don't
<popey> akari and sleepy time do
<xnox> ogra_: (is sigh about emulator or timezone selection?)
<ogra_> xnox, the latter
<ogra_> i can select the TZ just fine ... but after a reboot it resets to "Europe/Berlin UTC+0"
<ogra_> and i cant manage to get it to UTC+2 now
<popey> hmm, yeah, it's flaky, trying again and again, eventually xda downloads
<ogra_> pitti, ^^^
<ogra_> i suspect there is some issue with carrying over or storing the setting on reboot
<pitti> ogra, popey: does /etc/writable/timezone get udated alright? does that survive reboot, or does reboot reset them?
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure yet
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat /etc/writable/timezone
<popey> Europe/London
<popey> looks like it got updated last night when I was testing, yeah
<pitti> I can flash my phone later, but I really don't want to spend another half an hour setting up everything that I need for telephony test case writing
<popey>  10:26:03 up 14:06,  1 user,  load average: 1.96, 3.94, 8.30
<popey> not rebooted yet
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /etc/timezone
<ogra_> Europe/Berlin
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# date
<ogra_> Wed Oct  2 11:26:13 CEST 2013
<pitti> that looks right?
<ogra_> thats after freshly setting it
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ date
<popey> Wed Oct  2 10:26:27 BST 2013
 * ogra_ reboots 
 * popey also reboots ☻
<ogra_> *twiddle*
 * ogra_ will make some bootcharts today ... reboots start getting annoying 
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /etc/writable/timezone
<popey> Europe/London
<popey> yup, fine
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# date
<popey> Wed Oct  2 09:27:44 UTC 2013
<popey> er
<ogra_> popey, what does system setting show you ?
<popey> not fine
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ bets for UTC+0
<pitti> popey: cat /etc/timezone ?
<popey> look up ☻
<popey> thats post-reboot
<pitti> popey: and ls -l /etc/timezone
<popey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14 Oct  1 20:00 /etc/writable/timezone
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /etc/timezone
<ogra_> Europe/Berlin
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# date
<ogra_> Wed Oct  2 09:28:18 UTC 2013
<ogra_> thats mine after reboot
<cjwatson> So, just catch me up - are we still looking at switching the core apps to click packages by release?  (Specifically calendar, music, rssreader, calculator, clock, filemanager, terminal, and weather)
<pitti> popey: not /writable/; /etc/timezone should be a symlink to writable
<popey> ogra_: you mean /etc/writable/timezone ?
<popey> ah
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /etc/timezone
<ogra_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Oct  2  2013 /etc/timezone -> writable/timezone
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Jan 22  1970 /etc/timezone -> writable/timezone
<pitti> ogra_: so, the files are alright now at least *phew*
<cjwatson> Wondering if ubuntu-touch is going to vanish from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/saucy_uninst.txt by release
<ogra_> cjwatson, sergiusens works on that if anyone
<pitti> so it seems we at least got the initramfs/timedated bits right
<pitti> ogra_: echo $TZ ?
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, that seems alright, but smells like some part is missing
<popey> blank here
<pitti> ogra_: if date doesn't obey /etc/timezone, then maybe something sets $TZ or whatever
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo -u phablet -i
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ echo $TZ
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ logout
<pitti> ogra_: does the clock in the panel also show a wrong time?
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# echo $TZ
<ogra_> nothing
<popey> same
<cjwatson> ogra_: try in the terminal app?
<ogra_> pitti, the clock in the panel didnt even update when the TZ was right
<pitti> err, on my build from yesterday I don't even have a clock
<ogra_> yeah, known bug
<seb128> pitti, that's a known issue
<ogra_> it sometimes vanishes
<ogra_> will be back on next reboot
<ogra_> cjwatson, empty in the terminal-app as well btw
<pitti> ogra_: and date still spits out UTC?
<ogra_> yes
<seb128> changing tz works here, and the clock update (on the next minute, the UI seems to refresh only on the minute)
<pitti> ogra_: ls -l /etc/zoneinfo
<seb128> but my fs is rw, not ro
<ogra_> and the settings app shows "Europe/Berlin UTC+0"
<pitti> I think that's what date actually looks at
<pitti> ogra_: ah, so it sounds like timezone is  ok, but /etc/localtime is wrong
<pitti> ogra_: sorry, /etc/localtime, not zoneinfo
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /etc/zoneinfo
<ogra_> ls: cannot access /etc/zoneinfo: No such file or directory
<pitti> a-ha
<pitti> ogra_: localtime :)
<ogra_> localtime seems fine, its a link to the right place
<pitti> (it's a symlink *to* /usr/share/zoneinfo/, I keep mixing up teh names, sorry)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /etc/localtime
<ogra_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Oct  2  2013 /etc/localtime -> writable/localtime
<pitti> ogra_: i. e. /etc/localtime -> writable/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin?
 * cwayne_ tested timezone yesterday and it worked, though tbh its a bit confusing from the ui
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /etc/writable/localtime
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 118 Oct  1 17:55 /etc/writable/localtime
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> not a link
<popey> ditto
<cjwatson> that'd do it
<pitti> ah
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/etc/writable# cat localtime
<popey> TZif2UTCTZif2UTC
<popey> UTC0
<pitti> ogra_: sounds like it got restored from the original image on boot then
<cjwatson> mind you, localtime is sometimes a copy, not a link
<cjwatson> pitti: ^-
<ogra_> and i'm not sure stgraber's code allows links atm
<pitti> it's a plain file in the origianl image, once you change it it becomes a link
<cjwatson> and this is sometimes deliberate in order to avoid requiring /usr at boot
<ogra_> pitti, but not after reboot :)
<cjwatson> 118 bytes is too short for Europe/Berlin though
<pitti> ogra_: right, so it seems "synced" overwrites an existing symlink with the original file
<ogra_> i dont think there is code to carry over links inside synced dirs
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> But it's the same size as /usr/share/zoneinfo/UTC (-> Zulu)
<pitti> yes, it's Etc/UTC
<ogra_> so it copies the original file over
<ogra_> from the ro space
<pitti> +# If the target doesn't exist, just copy it over
<ogra_> pitti, i guess if you could do the copy on your side instead of linking, we'd be fine
<pitti> +if [ ! -e "$target/$file" ]; then
<pitti> could this be running when /usr/share/zoneinfo/ isn't visible yet?
 * ogra_ checks ... i think / is mounted by then
<ogra_>  cat ${rootmnt}/etc/system-image/writable-paths | while read line; do
<pitti> i. e. [ ! -e "$target/$file" -a ! -L "$target/$file" ]
<ogra_> thats how it starts
<ogra_> so / should be there
<pitti> aah
<pitti> ogra_: so the symlink would indeed be broken
<pitti> as it's not /usr yet, but <some path>/usr
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> and likewise, it couldn't even resolve /etc/localtime itself (but that shouldn't matter)
<pitti> so I guess we need the -a ! -L ..
<Rewat> uh
<ogra_> pitti, looks good
 * ogra_ tests the change here 
<pitti> ogra_: actually, I think it needs to be fixed in two places, not just the ! -e
<ogra_> if the keyboard wouldnt die all the time that would be easier
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# date
<ogra_> Wed Oct  2 11:46:53 CEST 2013
<ogra_> after fresh reboot
<ogra_> with the change in place
<seb128> ogra_, pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1234051 ... if you want to reassign to the right place
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234051 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "timezone settings are reset on reboot" [Medium,New]
<om26er> are we talking bug 1234051 ?
<om26er> ah
<pitti> seb128: thanks, doing
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Laney> getting close!
<pitti> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183164/
<cwayne_> at least setting it *ever* works now Laney :)
<pitti> ogra_: I guess you already locally applied something like that?
<ogra_> pitti, looks good
<ogra_> pitti, the second line, yeah
<pitti> ogra_: thanks for cross-checking, uploaded
<ogra_> pitti, argh "
<ogra_> !!
<pitti> ?
<ogra_> pitti, we cant just upload ... you need a slot on the landing plan
<ogra_> you just trashed didrocks' day i guess :P
<pitti> ogra_: well, it's in unapproved anyway?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> touch goes directly through
<ogra_> like universe
<pitti> how come I was supposed to directly upload yesterday?
<pitti> ah, that was systemd and got held in unapproved
<pitti> but it got reviewed pretty much instantly
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> pitti: ogra_: it's the systemd changes we discussed yesterday, right?
<ogra_> well, it was in the right time slot
<ogra_> didrocks, nope
<pitti> didrocks: nope, a fix for the new "synced" mode
<pitti> didrocks: in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> didrocks, bug 1234051
<didrocks> hum, what was tested yesterday worked though?
<ubot5> bug 1234051 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "timezone settings are reset on reboot" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234051
<didrocks> so, it wasn't really tested?
<ogra_> didrocks, doesnt survive a reboot it seems
<pitti> didrocks: within the same session, yes; but a reboot resets the file
<ogra_> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183164/ fix is minor and works, i just tested it ... but wasnt fast enough to hold the upload
<didrocks> well, it's uploaded… so too late, but please do additional tests to ensure we don't end up in a bad state
<didrocks> ok, yeah, the syntax looks good
<pitti> didrocks: sorry about the timing then
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, but please ensure (especially if this is the day afterwards) that we're in a safe mode :)
<pitti> I thought approval was given for the change in general, and then people would upload the corresponding fixes
<didrocks> pitti: some people assumed the same with gstreamer 1.2 for instance :/
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but that was for yesterday, when we thought we can release an image
<didrocks> which isn't the case
<ogra_> pitti, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0 ... it would need a new "landing asks" entry for a new change
<pitti> well, it got monotonously better (in the TZ regard anyway), just not fully fixed yet
<ogra_> theory is that every change that happes to an image build got a full set of test runs first
<ogra_> which means it slowly moves through the different sheets on the spreadsheet while people test it
<cjwatson> pitti: ITYM monotonically :)
<cjwatson> (unless you mean boringly better)
<pitti> cjwatson: monotonomally :)
<pitti> cjwatson: (thanks)
<pitti> didrocks: at least we should have the /etc/writable/ bits under control mostly, so for the next bug that we'll discover that fails to update a file in /etc/ it should be much easier
<pitti> (but still, *ugh*)
 * ogra_ installs bootchart ... 
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, thanks!
<pitti> where "much easier" is still "patch the heck out of packages", of course
<davmor2> Morning all
<cwayne_> didrocks, thanks for those landing emails btw, they're quite helpfu for our team :)
<didrocks> cwayne_: happy they are helping! :)
<cwayne_> it's nice to have insight as to which images will be published, helps plan which to test for demos
<seb128> should I be able to add contacts, in the contacts app, on grouper?
<seb128> oh, ignore me
<seb128> it's not obvious there is a entry for the name at the top of the UI
<seb128> I hadn't put anything in there so the button was unsensitive
<om26er> There is no sound sound notification when I receive a call... what changed ?
<om26er> davmor2, you see that issue ?
<popey> om26er: yes
<om26er> I see the OSD, I can pickup the call and the sound works fine in the call.
<popey> i get no ringing sound
<om26er> popey, bug is reported for that? or is that new? I first faced that with yesterday's image
<sergiusens> ogra_, cjwatson we are, only one I have doubts with is the music-app because of all the magic it needs in other places
<popey> nope, go ahead and I'll confirm
<om26er> popey, you have mako as well ?
<popey> yes
<davmor2> om26er: yeap
<om26er> davmor2, maguro or mako ?
<davmor2> maguro
<davmor2> om26er: I pointed it out to ogra_  last night but had to race off so wasn't able to do anything with it as such
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Wondering if maybe I should special-case proposed-migration to know that music-app is a thing that exists, then
<cjwatson> (But probably no point until the rest of it's done)
<om26er> davmor2, right, it first appeared yesterday indeed, I thought maybe since things were broken in that image it was just not worth reporting
<om26er> popey, davmor2 bug 1234087
<ubot5> bug 1234087 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "No sound notification for Call/SMS" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234087
<cwayne_> boiko, ping
<sergiusens> cjwatson, it's done, and should start as the infra has been fixed to support testing click yesterday
<om26er> I initially reported for telephony-service but I guess if its the wrong package we can move from there.
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I'll keep you posted on this
<cjwatson> Done and in the archive, I mean, but thanks
<sergiusens> jodh, hey, can you help me out with the upstart-local-bridge? I enabled it on android side and it seems not all the events get back to upstart
<popey> om26er: thanks
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> that dbus zomby process looks owrrying
<ogra_> *worrying
<sergiusens> ogra_, upstart-local-bridge is also crashing
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_, or restarting
<ogra_> and there is a 10sec sleep in the session startup
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> that unity8 upstart job is full of sleeps
 * ogra_ drops all sleeps there and reboots ... lets see what happens :)
<lool> ogra_: bootchart > cool  :-)
<lool> ogra_: what are the steps to get one?  I guess writing the initrd is a bit more subtle here
<ogra_> lool, not at all
<ogra_> make the image writable and just install it ...
<ogra_> the upstart job is broken though
<lool> hmm 5secs of apparmor CPU pegging
<ogra_> on first boot it is 20sec
<sergiusens> ogra_, unity8 sleeps until we get the upstart-local-bridge working properly
<ogra_> lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183389/ thats my modified bootchart.conf
<ogra_> sergiusens, unity8 has a hardcoded sleep 12 before running ofono-setup
<lool> ogra_: what did you change there?
<ogra_> lool, LOGS and i added unity8 as stop gap
<ogra_> (in --crop-sfter)
<ogra_> *after
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'm guessing that's for PIN in the greeter and it depends on ofono and that one does take a while
<ogra_> what is really surprising is that neither CUP not I/O are even remotely busy
<ogra_> we should be able to do a lot better here
<ogra_> sergiusens, then it should get its own upstart job and emit an event .... not sleep for 12 secs
<ogra_> (and unity8 should wait for the event)
<DJJeff> I get slow speeds to ports.ubuntu.com are there any mirrors yet?
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> seems apparmor-parser decides randomly when it wants to run
<ogra_> this chart has it again with a 20sec run
<cjwatson> DJJeff: No.  There's an internal ticket open to create a US mirror.
<w-flo> 20sec is nothing. just downgrade to some old SOC and enjoy a few minutes of apparmor parsing :)
<OrokuSaki> I like random
<ogra_> w-flo, well, the point is that it only should do that once on first boot
<DJJeff> I get 150ms to 200ms ping to ports.ubuntu.com
<DJJeff> and about 120 KB/sec
<w-flo> I agree.. never noticed it happen more than once
<OrokuSaki> @ogra & w-wflo What would you guys do if you were me?  My touchscreen works great, except for like 1 out of 6 boots... It doesn't swipe.. I put my ts_srv program that drives the touchscreen in android in debugging mode, I swear surface flinger is not always.. accepting my swipes from ts_srv, instead of ts_srv having a bug
<OrokuSaki> It works great in android.. 100% of the time
<OrokuSaki> maybe something to do with the elusive bug with services not always starting.. or service manager not thinking surfaceflinger has always started when it has
<OrokuSaki> that annoted me so much I did this
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, I'd have no idea what to do. Other than comparing logs :)
<OrokuSaki> I told service manager.cpp whatever to always say my services are started.
<OrokuSaki> yeah...
<ogra_> same here
<Laney> mpt: Time and Date says this: "When you select a different item, it should appear as the selected radio item before navigating back to the main “Time zone” screen." - how long should it appear for?
<OrokuSaki> I did notice that the PID of my process is lower when it works... and higher if it doesn't
<OrokuSaki> for ts_srv.. there must be a reason why
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, I think(?) mir will be the default soon, so maybe forget about surfaceflinger
<OrokuSaki> so I am going to try to find out... oh cool!
<OrokuSaki> well hell.. nevermind
<OrokuSaki> thanks w-flo!
<DJJeff> during apt-get upgrade ( Installing new version of config file /etc/pulse/system.pa ... )
<DJJeff> I hope thats a good thing
<OrokuSaki> should be unless you modified yours
<mpt> Laney, let's say one second
<OrokuSaki> @DJ
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, I'm not following this very closely, so maybe plans have changed. :) And last time I tried mir, it didn't work for me, but that was some weeks ago
<Laney> mpt: ok
<Laney> I was thinking that might be too long
<Laney> enough to disconnect you from the action when it navigates away
<Laney> so it's jarring
<Laney> but let's see
<OrokuSaki> well.. if were going to be leaving surfaceflinger... evertually.. I can live with 1/6 not working on certain boots.. That is a-okay
<mpt> Laney, updated <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=78&rev1=77>
<Laney> roger
<OrokuSaki> https://github.com/jshafer817/UbuntuTouch/blob/master/Source%20to%20compile/frameworks/native/libs/binder/IServiceManager.cpp I changed line 140 to say always return a svn name and not this if NULL
<OrokuSaki> don't know if that was enough.. but now I can get into unity 100% of the time
<OrokuSaki> I still have to add the sleep 30 seconds to lightdm.conf and ubuntu-touch-session-setup.conf file
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dropped-sleeps.png
<ogra_> now this one looks a lot better
<ogra_> and i cant see any functional issues caused by dropping the sleeps
<jdstrand> ogra_: it isn't random. on first after a flash because there is no cache. subsequent reboots iff apparmor policy changes
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, i seem to have it every other boot
<ogra_> adding ~20sec boot time
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-aaparmor.png
<ogra_> there is one for example
<sergiusens> ogra_, are you in readonly mode?
<ogra_> i wouldnt know why the aa policy would have changed between two boots
<ogra_> sergiusens, nope
<ogra_> sergiusens, i indeed had to drop ro when installing bootchart ... and kept it that way for now
<jdstrand> ogra_: when did this boot take place?
<jdstrand> ogra_: after a flash? 2nd boot, 3rd boot?
<sergiusens> ogra_, I saw yesterday that it checks on the pkg data changes to run it
<ogra_> jdstrand, a few minutes ago ... was like the 5th reboot since installing botochart
<jdstrand> ogra_: any other updates?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> no changes at all
<ogra_> just reboots
<jdstrand> is there anything in /var/cache/apparmor and /etc/apparmor.d/cache?
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183448/
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you do an 'ls -l' instead?
<ogra_> jdstrand, oha
<ogra_> i think i know
<ogra_> jdstrand, the click hook reinstalls the click packages on every reboot it seems
<ogra_> or some of them at lest
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183451/
<ogra_> the timestamps seem to match my reboots
<seb128> ogra_, cjwatson: I had another instance of "click install stays at 0%", that's the corresponding ubuntu-download-manager log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183456/
<jdstrand> ogra_: I don't think that is it. aa-clickhook, called from click job, is not launching apparmor_parser
<jdstrand> ogra_: (which it shouldn't)
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, the timestamps surely match the two runs i have seen in recent reboots
<jdstrand> ogra_: it is apparmor's sysv initscript that is doing it. there is a bug I am waiting on a fix for from tyhicks that could be related
<ogra_> (teh device was freshly installed several hours ago, initial run has long happened)
<jdstrand> ogra_: what's weird is ai don't see the click-apparmor upstart job
<sergiusens> Saviq, greyback hey, do you know if the path bug has been solved?
<greyback> sergiusens: you'll have to be more specific. The issue causing unity8 to not work with AP I had yesterday maybe?
<sergiusens> greyback, sorry, Exec in desktop file not being in PATH
<ogra_> jdstrand, i ass aa-clickhook
<sergiusens> greyback, for click packages
<jdstrand> right, but from click
<ogra_> yes
<Saviq> sergiusens, bug #1229253
<ubot5> bug 1229253 in Unity 8 "cannot find click application when Exec not in PATH" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229253
<sergiusens> Saviq, that one, thanks
<Saviq> sergiusens, so no, doesn't look like it
<jdstrand> there is another upstart job that, while very fast in the normal case, should be present on the chart (as a blip anyway)
<jdstrand> click-apparmor
<sergiusens> Saviq, I'll keep adding ./ then, thanks
<cjwatson> seb128: seems highly unlikely that it has anything to do with click itself
<ogra_> jdstrand, right, and it should be at the very top, given it starts on "filesystem"
<greyback> sergiusens: I'm not aware of that bug. Saviq?
<Saviq> greyback, it's assigned to you :)
<cjwatson> seb128: but, yeah, surely that's "download manager needs to recover from or at least report network errors"?
<cjwatson> or maybe "download manager needs to recover, scope needs to report"
<seb128> cjwatson, right, just opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1234113
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234113 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "sometimes download are stuck at 0%" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ogra_, ^
<Saviq> greyback, but you can ping it back to me if time is tight
<Saviq> greyback, looks like a relatively easy one
<ogra_> seb128, confirming
<seb128> ogra_, dake
<seb128> danke
<ogra_> Saviq, larsu, who is responsible for starting the indicators, is that unity or are they starting self contained  ?  (see http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png ... there is a massive delay before they start)
<cwayne_> dholbach, any chance for 1 more quick review of uwoot?  i did it right this time i swear :P
<jdstrand> well, it doesn't matter-- the problem is the initscript
<Saviq> ogra_, AFAIK they're starting themselves, dednick ↑↑?
<seb128> ogra_, what is the big "sleep" in there?
<jdstrand> ogra_: what's the trick with generating that image? install bootchart, then what?
<ogra_> seb128, see the unity8 upstart job
<ogra_> seb128, seems to not cause any harm to drop it, but i'll wait for ricmm to elaborate :)
<dednick> ogra_, larsu, Saviq: i think they are supposed to be started by a unity8 signal to upstart, but i think some of them are still dbus started.
<ogra_> there is likelz a reason for having it
<larsu> ogra_: they're dbus activated (unless ted's upstart stuff got merged in)
<seb128> ogra_, "hackish" is all I'm going to say
<ogra_> seems thats one of the issues causing the slow boots, do you know if teds stuff is ready for 13.10 ?
<seb128> larsu, (no it didn't)
<seb128> ogra_, it's not
<ogra_> :(
<seb128> the upstart jobs work only in upstart sessions
<seb128> e.g would create issue for ubiquity or unity-greeter
<ogra_> bah, desktop crap
<ogra_> lets drop it !
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> :-P
<larsu> ogra_: switching to upstart jobs that are triggered by unity won't make them start earlier...
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# less /var/log/upstart/click-apparmor.log
<ogra_> Files /var/lib/dpkg/info/apparmor.md5sums and /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/.apparmor.md5sums differ
<ogra_> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.adrian-arroyocalle.wikipedia-mobile_wikipedia_1.2.json'
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^^
<ogra_> larsu, upstart will allow to parallelize the startup, it will surely improve the crawling boot
<xnox> seb128: hm? ubiquity?
<cwayne_> sergiusens, btw i piggy-backed a small phablet-demo-setup fix into that MR, is that ok, or would you rather me do a separate MR?
<ogra_> we are at ~1:20 boot time ... Mir will add another 20sec
<dednick> ogra_, Saviq: i think only indicator-network is upstart. at the moment.
<larsu> ogra_: they are already started in parallel... the question is _when_ we start them
<ogra_> larsu, well, the question imho is: do we need to delay unity mapping for them
<sergiusens> cwayne_, well for reviewing yes, it's ok, just make the commit message really clear about it :-)
<larsu> ogra_: absolutely not :)
<ogra_> larsu, having unity up even before they start could buy us 20sec
<cwayne_> oops, it could've been clearer sergiusens, i'll add a comment then to help clear it up :P
<seb128> xnox, is the installer an upstart session? do you still use indicators there?
<ogra_> even though your panel might look jumpy, thats still better than a black screen
<larsu> ogra_: no no no no, please don't do that
<xnox> seb128: installer is not an upstart session, but I was hoping to make it one. Yes we still use indicators, but since transition to -ng none of them are loading. I think I need to add/request ubiquity profiles on the them.
<ogra_> larsu, well, mgmt wants us to boot in ~10sec
<ogra_> larsu, while i think thats utopic, 30 should be doable
<ogra_> but that wont work if unity stays black for 20sec
<xnox> seb128: I will not have time to make ubiquity an upstart session in time for 13.10, unless i hack i together, based on the "upstart session as it is on touch images"
<seb128> xnox, well anyway, bottom line "we are not going to migrate indicators from dbus activation to upstart jobs this cycle"
<seb128> xnox, no, don't, we would have also to make unity-greeter an upstart session... not this cycle
<larsu> ogra_: unity could just hit the indicators up earlier...
<ogra_> larsu, fine with me
<ogra_> any improvement will do atm :)
<larsu> dednick: ^^
<seb128> ogra_, larsu: I wonder what unity is doing
<seb128> the chart has no busy time
<seb128> e.g no blue/pink on the unity bar
<ogra_> seb128, waiting for the indicators
<seb128> yet it takes ages before it activates indicators and lenses
<xnox> seb128: larsu: i wonder if I can hook into pam_systemd and create upstart session per logind session.
<seb128> ogra_, isn't unity what should dbus activate the indicators?
<ogra_> and it doesnt map unless they are done
<larsu> ogra_: wait. How long does it take to start the indicators?
<larsu> can I even see that in this chart?
<larsu> they shouldn't take more than a couple 100ms each
<larsu> if that
<jdstrand> ogra_: yeah-- I have downloaded all the apps and will be filing bugs
<larsu> xnox: that sounds .... evil :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: that won't slow things down of course, but noted
<seb128> larsu, the "busy time" is the blue on the bar, they seem small enough indeed
<dednick> ogra_, seb128: indicators are "mapped" as soon as unity8 starts. Read from file system. They are loaded (shown) only we find a valid indicator at the dbus path given by the indicator service files.
<larsu> seb128: ah, thanks. If there's something we can make faster on indicator startup, I'm all for it. Right now it looks like the issue is that they're being started late, not that they take a long time
<ogra_> dednick, well, take a look at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<larsu> is there an svg version of this that I can search in?
<dednick> ogra_, seb128: valid being we found a indicator with a menu item saying that it's enabled.
<ogra_> larsu, each thicker vertical line marks 5sec
<larsu> dednick: indicators are started ~30 seconds after unity8
<seb128> it doesn't make sense that nothing happens during 20s and then indicators and lens start
<ogra_> so from starting unity8 to starting the indicators there is a 30sec gap
<larsu> right, that's ridiculous
<dednick> ogra_: they are started by dbus. i have no idea why so late.
<seb128> I wonder if the issue is on the dbus side
<seb128> maybe dbus confinement or something?
<ogra_> and the indicators themselves take another 10 or so
<seb128> there is a dbus-activation process that takes 10s
<seb128> then blank
<ogra_> which means the session startup alone adds up to 40sec or so
<larsu> ogra_: no... they're long running processes. They're pretty fast in sending the menus and icons to unity when they start
<seb128> ogra_, it would be interesting to try with a dbus without the confinment patch, just to see
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> seb128, that zombified dbus-daemon looks very odd i must say
<seb128> well, it could be a bug in unity8 as well
<seb128> ogra_, yes...
<seb128> it looks like dbus activation is taking ages
<seb128> or that dbus is in a weird state
 * ogra_ bets on the latter 
<larsu> ogra_: you can test dbus activation by calling StartServiceByName on org.freedesktop.DBus
<dednick> ogra_: if you remove/add a indicator service, it's pretty much immediate to add/remove, so i dont think it's the unity8 side. dbus me thinks
<dednick> i mean the icon add/remove from the panel is immediate.
<dednick> if unity8 is already loaded.
<larsu> dednick: I'm activating stuff all the time when developing, it's very fast. Maybe the confinement patches?
<ogra_> yes, i dont debate that :)
<ogra_> but there is definitely something wrong in our session startup
<larsu> ya...
<larsu> we're just trying to shift the blame :)
<ogra_> haha
<dednick> :)
<dednick> do we have bootcharts from pre-confinement (if there was ever a pre-confinement)?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png
<ogra_> thats from june
<ogra_> right after flipped container became default
<ogra_> dbus looks less odd there
<ogra_> but overall its not much better
<ogra_> (and the HUD was broken back then, thats fixed nowadays)
<jdstrand> ogra_: oh, I missed the bit about how the md5sums differed. that makes no sense if you didn't update apparmor in between
<ogra_> jdstrand, i didnt update anything
<ogra_> apart from installing bootchart
<ogra_> (i didnt even apt-get update)
<dednick> ogra_: still starting about 10 seconds after hud...
<ogra_> dednick, right
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'd like to try to reproduce this. if I install bootchart, then where do I see its outpuit?
<seb128> ogra_, that old chart is less odd
<ogra_> its the same
<jdstrand> output even
<ogra_> jdstrand, flash image, make writable, install bootchart package, copy my upstart job over the original one http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183389/
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<ogra_> jdstrand, then reboot and look in /var/log/bootchart ... grab the tarball from there and process it on your PC with pybootchartgui
<jdstrand> ogra_: what image was this with?
<ogra_> 74 updated to 75
<ogra_> originally installed with 74
<jdstrand> ogra_: is that in proposed?
<ogra_> saucy-proposed channel, yep
<cwayne_> Saviq, hey, for the unity scopes not showing up, i understand we're going to the distro-patch route, is that right?
<dednick> apparmour_parser... runs for about 8 seconds until about 2 seconds before indicators start
<Saviq> cwayne_ yes
<jdstrand> ok, I'll try to reproduce on grouper-- hopefully I can cause I don't want to move to proposed on my mako
<cwayne_> Saviq, is there an ETA on when that would land?
<dednick> isnt apparmor for confinement?
<ogra_> dednick, on the old chart you mean ? yeah, that was fixed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you didn't get to the Qt fix yet for the missing scopes did you?
<ogra_> dednick, it is supp[osed ot only do that on first boot
<dednick> oh. right. got the wrong chart...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can take care of it, if you'd like
<davmor2> ogra_: if you wipe /var/crash and do a reboot do you see maliit and hud if you run mir?
<ogra_> davmor2, currently bootcharting, i dont want to switch to Mir atm
<davmor2> ogra_: I've heard some excuses in my time ;)
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> i'll test later today after a fresh flash
<cwayne_> ogra_, anything i can help with? i happened to have just done a fresh flash
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^
<davmor2> cwayne: check /var/crash please
<davmor2> cwayne: then do touch /home/phablet/.display-mir reboot and check /var/crash again ta
<ogra_> xnox, jodh, i assume using "start on" twice is not really allowed ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183598/
<mhr3> ogra_, it's hud that's slowing down everything, no?
<xnox> ogra_: last one will be used.
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> thats why maliit never reqpwns then
<xnox> and you have two stop on.
<mhr3> ogra_, it blocks unity for ~30seconds
<ogra_> xnox, erm, thats what i actually menat
<xnox> ogra_: "stop on stopping unity9 or session-end"
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i know
<Saviq> cwayne_, we'll try and and get it in today / early tomorrow
<ogra_> mhr3, on the old chart from june, yes
<ogra_> mhr3, that bit is fixed
<davmor2> xnox: man you devs are way ahead if you're on unity9
<xnox> davmor2: damn, leaked top-secret TV project.
<cwayne_> Saviq, perfect, thanks!
<mhr3> ogra_, i'm looking at mako chart
<mhr3> says 2nd oct :)
<cwayne_> Saviq, as always, feel free to let us know if you need an extra hands testing it
<Saviq> cwayne_, sure
<ogra_> davmor2, only foundations ... the UI devs dont know about it yet ... xnox will slowly transmit the data to their brains over the next two cycles
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<mhr3> ogra_, hud started around 26s mark, all the indicators and everything around 55s
<pitti> how do I enable Mir on current G4 builds?
<pitti> I'd like to reproduce bug 1233944
<ubot5> bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233944
<ogra_> mhr3, url ? (there are 5 charts
<ogra_> )
<mhr3> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<pitti> (I'm on image 75, current devel-proposed)
<davmor2> pitti: touch /home/phablet/.display-mir and reboot
<jibel> pitti, adb shell touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<ogra_> i see hud-service at the bottom
<jibel> and reboot
<pitti> davmor2, jibel: merci
<pitti> ogra_: apparmor_parser !?
<pitti> and apport twice
<ogra_> pitti, yep
<pitti> ogra_: we got rid of that many releases ago in desktop; I wonder how it crawled back in
<ogra_> mhr3, i must be blind, i only see a 5sec hud-service
<ogra_> pitti, the mysterious ways of building touch images i'd say :)
<mhr3> ogra_, i guess that's the thing, it dies, but it shouldn't, dbus is still waiting 30seconds for it
<cwayne_> davmor2, i get a new maliit_server and hud-service crash on mir
<ogra_> mhr3, oh ! i get your point
<davmor2> cwayne: thanks
<cwayne_> davmor2, also, do you happen to know what video files will play
<cwayne_> i assume ogv would?
<pitti> adb shell
<pitti> eek, -EFOCUS, sorry
<thostr_> Saviq: tsdgeos: just noticed that hud is not invokable when running mir. are you aware of this or have an idea why that is?
<ogra_> mhr3, then i guess the hud issue from http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png isnt fixed, just doesnt produce the crazy IO anymore
<Saviq> thostr_, yes, mzanetti and racarr are on it
<mhr3> ogra_, i'd even say that it dies before it has a chance to produce crazy IO :)
<Saviq> thostr_, input behaviour is different between surfaceflinger and mir
<ogra_> mhr3, yes, thats how it was "fixed" i suppose :P
<davmor2> cwayne: I was copying the media file from /usr/share/example-content to the correct places on the phone and trying them I think the video is just and .ogg container
<thostr_> Saviq: yes it seems it's not getting the swipe event
<mzanetti> Saviq: thostr_: once this is merged I can make use of it in the shell https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233378
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233378 in Mir "Unity requires input injection API from Mir " [Undecided,In progress]
<davmor2> cwayne: it wasn't working at the time I last tested it I'm assuming it is kinda fixed now though
<thostr_> mzanetti: thanks.
<pitti> so with phone running Mir, is there such a thing as a "Mir server process"? I can't see one
<pitti> but /usr/bin/unity8 doesn't link to anything libmir-ish, is that going through libQt?
<pitti> and Qt uses the Mir libraries?
<ogra_> yeah, there is no process to match against
<ogra_> what oyu can check is if there is no surfaceflinger process
<pitti> yes, I checked that
<pitti> ogra_: so if unity8 is directly talking to the display server through libraries, how is it able to open input devices?
<pitti> they are root:android_input 660
<ogra_> right, if there is still something on display you run Mir
<pitti> yes :0
<ogra_> dunno how input handling in Mir works exactly, could be it still goes through android
<pitti> ogra_: oh, through libhybris?
<ogra_> pitti, ask ricmm
<ogra_> he knows the stack
<olli> ogra_, pitti, dandrader should know
<olli> or ricmm
<pitti> "The code that opens this device is (in lp:mir HEAD)
<pitti> 3rd_party/android-input/android/frameworks/base/services/input/EventHub.cpp line 959"
<pitti> aah
<sergiusens> pitti, ogra_ mir implemented it's own input based out of android
<sergiusens> but it's not hybris
<pitti> dandrader, ricmm: so Mir does not actually access /dev/input/event* by itself, but shovels events through some Android layer?
<pitti> sergiusens: how odd..
<pitti> sergiusens: but thanks for the hint; do you know if there's a process for this event hub, or if that's going through binder or something/
<pitti> ?
<sergiusens> pitti, that's as far as my knowledge goes, I can be almost sure that it doesn't go through binder and uses /dev/input directly
<dandrader> pitti, Mir does access /dev/input/event* directly
<pitti> sergiusens: ah, so the phablet user is in the android_input class
<pitti> yuck, that's a giant security hole
<dandrader> pitti, it has a copy of android input inside itself
<dandrader> s/android  input/android input code
<dandrader> pitti, to it has an inotify for files being created of deleted in /dev/input
<pitti> dandrader: may it be that something in libmir drops the android_input group membership after startup?
<pitti> dandrader: oh, why not listen to uevents directly?
<ogra_> pitti, the android blobs need the user to be ablet to access the devices directly
<dandrader> pitti, but it seems that those uinput files are first created with root:root and later changed to root:android-input. but mir doesn't get notified about that change in permissions and therefore doesn't try to reopen them
<pitti> dandrader: yes, there is a slight delay when udev rules are applied to a new device
<ogra_> dandrader, udev sets the permissions
<pitti> hence "listen to uevents"
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> dandrader: thanks for clearing that up, it all makes a lot more sense now!
<ogra_> note that our udev starts delayed
<ogra_> (after the container is up)
<pitti> ogra_: that should be fine, autopilot stuff runs much later
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, finally got to do some bootcharting today ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<ogra_> looks better than it actually *feels* when sitting in front of the black screen
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, we didnt have probs due to it yet
<jibel> ogra_, how did you produce it, with standard bootchart or a customized version?
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, that's great -- thanks
<pitti> ogra_: so I guess nobody tried to attach an USB or bluetooth keyboard :)
<ogra_> and we need to make udev wait until ueventd is done
<seb128> ogra_, still that weird dbus-daemon zombie :/
<pitti> this doesn't seem uinptu specific at all
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, is this with SF
<ogra_> pitti, heh, nope, i dont think we even have phone kernels that have OTG host mode
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, yes
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, i'll do Mir later today
<dandrader> pitti, just to clarify, is uevents what we listen through using that inotify API?
<ChickenCutlass> awesome
<pitti> dandrader: no, not at all
<sil2100> gatox: ping!
<pitti> dandrader: uevents are the kernel's way to tell userland about new, changed, or removed devices
<gatox> sil2100, pong
<pitti> dandrader: so with libudev you say "I want to get notified about events for the "input" subsystem, and otherwise not be woken up
<sil2100> gatox: hello! Did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/click-update-manager/autopilot_package/+merge/188783 mayhaps? ;)
<dandrader> ah, an inotify is just for changed in the filesystem
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, lots of issues we need to solve in that bootchart
<dandrader> changes
<gatox> sil2100, no, reviewing now
<sil2100> gatox: actually, I need to push a small fix into it, I see some commented leftovers!
<pitti> dandrader: and then your event callback gets called on any event on an input subsystem; you watch out for an added or changed "event" device with the properties you are interested in (like, "is it a keyboard"), and handle it then
<pitti> dandrader: uevents are much more efficient and convenient than inotify, and you get the device attributes and properties for free, too
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, that's good.  Means we can make it better
<ogra_> we do
<sil2100> gatox: ok, done now
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, if everyone (upstream) would have time  to focus on this i'd bet for ~30sec
<pitti> dandrader: and you also avoid these kinds of race conditions
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, agree
<sil2100> gatox: that's generally how we treat autopilot tests, as we move them to a separate package so that those can be installed and ran on test-systems
<sil2100> gatox: for integration testing
<sil2100> gatox: so actually we never run them from source, but install the -autopilot package and test without any sources
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, saldy i doubt we can get time from upstreams for this ... toomanybugs ...
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, certainly not for 13.10
<dandrader> pitti, didn't know about that stuff. thanks for the info!
 * sil2100 lunch
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, for 13.10 some improvement should still be possible ... especially all the artificial sleeps should go ... and the but with the HUD delaying indicator startup by 20-30 sec
<ogra_> s/but/bug/
<pitti> dandrader|lunch: I left a summary in bug 1233944 FYU
<ubot5> bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233944
<pitti> dandrader|lunch: "FYI"
<gatox> sil2100, +1, do you want me to globally approve it too or do you want someone else to review it??
<pitti> dandrader|lunch: I'm out tomorrow and Friday, but I'm happy to tell you more about uevents; pretty much everything else in the FOSS world uses libudev, so there's plenty of examples to look at
<pitti> dandrader|lunch: I can toss you some easy ones
<ogra_> pitti, untiting really hard this year ?
<ogra_> *uniting
<pitti> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> pitti, celebrating unification for a whole weekend i meant :)
<pitti> ogra_: oh, you mean Didier's wedding? :-)
<pitti> ogra_: ooh, I get it now
<ogra_> oh, no, i meant unification day and the long weekend
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> ogra_: yes, German reunion AND didrocks+julie union :)
<pitti> that needs a longer one
<ogra_> whee
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats a lot of unification
<sergiusens> xnox, hey, how much do you know about upstart-local-bridge?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<ogra_> (in case yours didnt work out yesterday)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, looks like apparmor still takes a lot of cpu time
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, 5sec without holding up anything else in that chart
<ogra_> thats fine
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, that's 5 seconds of max cpu
<ChickenCutlass> not good
<ChickenCutlass> slows everything down for 5 seconds
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, i have another one where apparmor-parser runs just randomly for a full run (20sec with stalling), jdstrand is already looking into it
<pmcgowan> is that every boot?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thanks btw
<tsdgeos> thostr_: the backend doesn't work with Mir as far as i know
<gema> seb128: are the stats on welcome screen supposed to be off when you check that option in settings? is the backend there?
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, it wont hold up anything else ... the HUD delaying the inciator startup (and thus unity8 startup) which causes a 40sec black screen is the big issue here
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, only after upgrades (if no bug)
<thostr_> tsdgeos: yes, we figured that by now
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, pmcgowan, thats one we urgently have someone look at before release
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, sure, I agree the HUD is a bigger problem.  But anything that takes all cpu slows everything else down.
<ogra_> +should
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, well, the CPU is idle 90% of the time ... same for I/O
<ogra_> look at the graphs at the top
<pmcgowan> ogra_, then thats very bad
<pmcgowan> what is the bottleneck?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, seems hud-service dies and unity8 waits for it for 30sec
<ogra_> pmcgowan, then it starts the indicators (hud-service is further at the bottom)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, well, should be easy to get that time back then, so thats good
<ogra_> unity8 doesnt map to screen before the indicators are up
<ogra_> thats our long black screen on boot
 * ogra_ thinks even 1min boots are acceptable if you dont have to look iinto a black hole during that minute
<seb128> gema, the backend is up for review on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/statsWelcomeScreen/+merge/184153
<seb128> gema, so no, it's not supposed to work until that commit gets in
<gema> seb128: ack
<gema> seb128: what do you think is already there (in devel-proposed) and needs testing?
<seb128> gema, I'm not sure anything needs specific testing...
<xnox> sergiusens: a bit, what's up? =)
<gema> seb128: ok, so what is there and is supposed to work?
<seb128> gema, 90% of the settings: selecting a wifi ap (without password, the password part is not working), selecting a carrier, turning on/off datas, adding a bluetooth headset, selecting a background, selecting a ringtone/message sound/adding online accounts/the device infos in about (including click and disk space)
<seb128> gema, the battery charge, turning on/off wifi and bluetooth
<seb128> gema, turning on/off online datas for the unity lenses
<seb128> gema, updating
<seb128> gema, selecting a timezone (though on the current image it doesn't persist after reboot, should be fixed on the next one)
<ogra_> seb128, the password part works fine for me ?
<gema> seb128: selecting a timezone doesn't persist for me since selection till a step back
<seb128> ogra_, not in system settings?
<gema> seb128: it doesn't stick, the selection
<ogra_> seb128, ah, no, from the indicator indeed
 * ogra_ wasnt aware we duplicated that 
<gema> seb128: making a note of all that is supposed to be working, will go through it again
<seb128> ogra_, right, the indicator uses the password agent
<sergiusens> xnox, I applied http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/upstart-property-watcher/ those two to my system
<sergiusens> xnox, after boot everything works fine
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, the FBI thing ... it is actually called "secret agent" :P
<seb128> ogra_, we don't, system settings uses the indicator backend, it's just not plugged into the secret agent yet
<seb128> lol
<alecu> seb128: thanks for the "Install" bug. This happens because the dash is not doing the refresh of categories, so the just installed app does not move from "more suggestions" to "installed". I'm marking it as a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1230352
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230352 in Unity 8 "Scope results not updated when scope invalidates them" [High,In progress]
<sergiusens> xnox, but during boot, the upstart-property-watcher reports a bunch of changes that aren't seen by the bridge during boot
<seb128> alecu, thanks
<seb128> gema,  gema, selecting a timezone (though on the current image it doesn't persist after reboot, should be fixed on the next one)
<seb128> gema, you confirm what I was writting there?
 * ogra_ waits for the first press reviews that will dicaover a process called "secret agent" on ubuntu phones :)
<seb128> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/secret-agent/+merge/182898
<seb128> ogra_, I'm not making up the name!
<ogra_> seb128, i know !
<xnox> sergiusens: correct, there was a lot of discussions as to when and how start local-bridge and the container property-watcher and in what order.
<ogra_> i think its a very unfortunate choice
<seb128> yeah :/
<seb128> ogra_, we should call it prism-data-collector
<seb128> ;-)
<gema> seb128: I am on image 75, and yes you are right, I just checked mexico timezone and it stuck
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> ++
<gema> seb128: the UI was very confusing with the UTC-X
<seb128> gema, sorry about that, feel free to open design bugs if the UI is confusing
<ogra_> gema, it just knows you are lying :)
<xnox> sergiusens: does it help if you change /etc/init/upstart-local-bridge.conf to "start on starting lxc-android-config" ?
<gema> seb128: I will try to figure out why I find it confusing
<seb128> gema, not that we have a merge request coming that is going to go back to the previous screen when you select the tz
<sergiusens> xnox, will try that
<seb128> gema, that should make more obvious that the action worked
<xnox> sergiusens: cause it looks like lxc-android-config kicks in very early (when cgroups are available) which can be ahead of "filesystem" event which the local-bridge starts on.
<seb128> gema, e.g you click, it displays the change and then after a second go back to the previous panel
<seb128> well "previous panel", the one with the settings for datetime
<gema> seb128: I think going back to the previous screen automatically will help
<seb128> gema, great, let us know if it feels better with the next update then ;-)
<gema> seb128: will do
<NewUTouchUser> Hi. Do you know whether Ubuntu Touch supports ad-hoc WLAN connections on Nexus 7?
<ogra_> probably via cmdline and nmcli, there is surely no UI option for it
<gema> seb128: the bluetooth button (on the battery settings) just disappeared on me when I ticked it off
<gema> together with the indicator, I think
<seb128> gema, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1233626
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233626 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "shouldn't hide itself when bluetooth is turned off" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gema, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1233628
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233628 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "disabling bluetooth makes battery's setting switch to hide" [High,Confirmed]
<gema> seb128: ack
<seb128> gema, ^ that's your issue, charles is looking at it
<gema> seb128: and the brightness slider not working properly?
<seb128> gema, is it working in the indicator?
<charles> I thought larsu had patched the brightness slider?
<gema> seb128: if you encourage it with a few extra clicks here and there it catches up, but the slider stops changing brightness after a couple of ups and downs on the settings
<seb128> gema, define "not properly"
<charles> yea, it's working for me both in the settings and indicator
<seb128> gema, are you sure it's not https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/maintain-action-state-type/+merge/187100
<sergiusens> xnox, starting it then make the service on android just restart a lot
<seb128> gema, e.g just the extremities not working
<gema> seb128: it stays at 100% when I go back to 0%
<seb128> gema, right, that's the fix I just pointed
<seb128> gema, should be fixed when that code lands
<gema> seb128: ack
<seb128> charles, ^
<larsu> you called me?
<xnox> sergiusens: hm.
<charles> larsu, only for reference, no action items afaict
<larsu> charles: ha, coolio
<gema> seb128: connecting to a new wifi network in the settings wifi area doesn't prompt me for password
<gema> seb128: it shows a wifi indicator with a little lock on it
<seb128> gema, known issue, pete-woods needs to land https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/secret-agent/+merge/182898
<gema> seb128: axk
<gema> ack
<sergiusens> xnox, anyways, with filesystem the socket did connect; upstart-property-watcher bails if it can't connect before reporting changed props
<sergiusens> xnox, this is what I get if the bridge starts on filesystem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183835/ ... the Property changed message can't be reached if the socket isn't avail
<xnox> sergiusens: right, then lxc-android-config.conf should "start on started cgroup-lite and started upstart-local-bridge", and revert back upstart-local-bridge to "start on filesystem"
<xnox> jodh: ^
<gema> seb128: I cannot register an account other than ubuntu one
<seb128> gema, what happens?
<gema> seb128: I only get a cancel button
<sergiusens> xnox, if I change that I get restarts again on the android side
<seb128> gema, what sort of account do you try to add?
<gema> seb128: twitter, facebook and google , the three of them do the same
<gema> offer me to cancel
<xnox> sergiusens: argh.
<jodh> :q
<gema> seb128: I am trying to add one of each
<gema> :D
<jodh> sergiusens: got your mail - looking...
<xnox> jodh: what is suppose to be the correct ordering for local bridge and property watcher?
<seb128> gema, check with kenvandine or mardy, that can be a bit slow but it should open a webbrowser on e.g fb
<seb128> with the login UI
<jodh> xnox, sergiusens: the local bridge needs to start before the property watcher
<xnox> jodh: ideally we'd start local-bridge ahead of the android container, such that we do not lose a single event from the container.
<gema> seb128: they are the ones working ont he settings for this?
<jodh> xnox: that's how it's supposed to work, yes :)
<seb128> gema, yes
<seb128> gema, they do online-account-setting
<gema> kenvandine: what's up with twitter, facebook and google settings?
<gema> seb128: ack
<xnox> jodh: somehow on android side it keeps on restarting, if we do that.
<kenvandine> hey gema
<kenvandine> should open a page to login, let me try on my device
<gema> kenvandine: I am on image 75
<sergiusens> jodh, xnox that's for the socket to be available I guess
<sergiusens> jodh, xnox can I move the socket out of /dev/ ?
<didrocks> jhodapp: hey! how are you?
<kenvandine> gema, do you have network?
<gema> kenvandine: let me open a page, it looks like I do but who knows
<sergiusens> xnox, jodh  also seems that if I keep the filesystem event linked to the bridge from whatever race it seems to get connected, which is why I see all the properties being changed in the logs
<gema> kenvandine: positive
<gema> kenvandine: wifi
<gema> kenvandine: and a sim on the device
<kenvandine> gema, and you get the same problem with twitter right?
<gema> kenvandine: yep, let me take some pics and send them to you
<ogra_> tedg, yo
<gema> kenvandine: I can raise a bug if you want
<kenvandine> gema, don't bother
<kenvandine> a bug sure :)
<seb128> gema, kenvandine: wfm with 75, adding a fb account, I get the screen with the cancel button for a second, then the browser with the fb page and the email/password entries and the connect button at the bottom
<kenvandine> works for me too
<seb128> kenvandine, gema: that UI really sucks btw, tiny UI elements on that big webpage
<kenvandine> seb128, there is a fix proposed for that
<kenvandine> to signon-ui
<gema> seb128: I don't see anything even after a while
<gema> seb128: the screen goes off with nothing on it
<kenvandine> but, i guess there isn't any error handling there
<tedg> ogra_, yo yo yo!
<OrokuSaki> So... anyone know how I can switch to Mir instead of surfaceflinger... just for kicks?
<nerochiaro> tedg: do you know if the abiilty to corecctly handle system settings URLs is supposed to have landed in the URL dispatcher in the current image ?
<ogra_> tedg, remember that old bootchart, that made you fix the HUD ? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png
<seb128> gema, seems like maybe a webbrowser-app issue...
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, create a file in /home/phablet.. don't remember exactly, something like ".display_mir" IIRC
<tedg> nerochiaro, No, not current.
<nerochiaro> tedg: ok, thanks
<OrokuSaki> sweet.. I remember seeing that in ubuntu or lightdm settings.. thnks w-flo!
<OrokuSaki> upstart conf file
<ogra_> tedg, i made some new charts today ... and noticed while the HUD seems to not go wild on IO anymore, it seems that someone forgot to tell unity that it has not to wait for 30sec until it times out  waiting for the HUD ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<gema> seb128: ack, want me to raise it against webbrowser-app? kenvandine email your way with the screenshots
<kenvandine> against ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<gema> kenvandine: ack
<jodh> sergiusens: you can move the socket to wherever you want as long as you update both the local bridge config, the property watcher and the lxc config :)
<jodh> sergiusens: I need to reflash to pick up your recent changes...
<kenvandine> seb128, actually that fix is in signon-ui trunk now, just not landed yet
<seb128> kenvandine, what is it going to change?
<sergiusens> jodh, the changes aren't in yet, it's just in the android-ramdisk, if you tell me what device you have I can make one and give you instructions on how to put it on
<kenvandine> the facebook login will be friendly
<kenvandine> the page
<kenvandine> it's signon-ui
<kenvandine> the qml file was missing an import, so it was failing to set useragent and units.gu
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, great
<jodh> sergiusens: nexus7
<sergiusens> jodh, ok, will get it to you soon
<jodh> sergiusens: thanks
<tedg> ogra_, Do you know if that's the case where HUD "doesn't start" ?
<ogra_> tedg, well, i can use the HUD in the session
<tedg> ogra_, We've been getting bugs on that, but haven't been able to recreate reliably.
<ogra_> tedg, i just think it is wrong that unity8 waits for 30sec
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  So probably not that case :-/
<tedg> Yeah
<ogra_> well, i can see the HUD icon  when swiping from the bottom
<ogra_> usuallz what i get then is empty though
<gema> kenvandine: bug 1234185
<ubot5> bug 1234185 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Login to some online accounts unavailable from settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234185
<ogra_> but i suppose gettign the icon means it runs ?
<tedg> ogra_, No, that's not it.
<tedg> ogra_, And it looks like in the chart the hud-service ends.
<ogra_> tedg, right, but untiy waits for another 20-30sec until it starts to fire up indicators
<ogra_> tedg, and dbus seems to be in some weird semi zombie state
<tedg> ogra_, So that is HUD failing to start.  Can you pastebin your ~/.cache/upstart/hud.log for that?
<tedg> ogra_, It's the dbus activation waiting for HUD to start, but it failing to.
<ogra_> tedg, only "__pthread_gettid -2" for each boot
 * tedg has no clue what to do with that
<ogra_> yeah, not much info at all
<tedg> Huh, top hit in Google: https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/issues/59
<seb128> alecu, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1234113 a bug for you as well?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234113 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "sometimes download are stuck at 0%" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> seb128, alecu: i just hit that too
<rsalveti> ogra_: that messa is fine
<rsalveti> message
<rsalveti> tedg:
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> it's a print we have for everything that uses hybris
<ogra_> i see it a lot without any issues
<ogra_> tedg, but i just notice i have no HUD atm
<tedg> But, why would HUD touch Hybris in any way?
<ogra_> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183931/
<ogra_> is that comment wanted ?
<tedg> ogra_, "wanted" ?  Still valid
<ogra_> if so, there cant be anything in the log indeed
<ogra_> since not upstart but dbus starts it
<tedg> DBus activation does a "start hud"
<ogra_> oh, ok
<tedg> Could HUD be pulling in Hybris from a dep?  What links to it?
 * ogra_ doesnt know how hybris could be involved here ... ricmm or rsalveti might though 
<jhodapp> hey didrocks
<rsalveti> ogra_: anything gl/qtubuntu, whatever related
<rsalveti> sensors, not sure
<ricmm> tedg: unless the hud is using the DBus WindowStack it is using the old platform-api session helpers
<dholbach> gatox, can bug 1231389 be marked 'fix released'?
<ogra_> ah, pkatform/api
<ubot5> bug 1231389 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "Click updater app does not run" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231389
<ogra_> err
<didrocks> jhodapp: I think you are currently working on bug #1234007, right? (with rsalveti)
<ubot5> bug 1234007 in libhybris (Ubuntu) "[mako] out of index crash when handling media_codec output buffers list" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234007
<ogra_> *platform-api indeed
<gatox> dholbach, not sure if that is already in the image
<jhodapp> didrocks, yep, rsalveti came up with a fix and I'm verifying it...I'm currently in the process of trying to push it to my repo for submission
<alecu> seb128, thanks for the bug. The click webservice seems to be down, so you are hitting a known bug in the scope: #1226021
<alecu> kenvandine: ^
<didrocks> jhodapp: can you keep us updated? we are pending an image promotion on it
<alecu> seb128: I'm marking your bug as a duplicate
<gatox> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> gatox, I'm on the devel (not 'devel-proposed') image and the updater app does not crash on startup
<rsalveti> jhodapp: hey
<jhodapp> didrocks, yes, np
<jhodapp> hey rsalveti
<gatox> dholbach, it's in the image
<dholbach> gatox, awesome - I'm just going through the list of 'appstore' bugs right now :)
<gatox> dholbach, marked as released
<dholbach> gracias!
<seb128> alecu, thanks, sorry for filling duplicates... I checked the bugs list before filing, but didn't spot those for some reasons
<rsalveti> jhodapp: just need to make sure that side effect is covered everywhere where the buffer list is needed
<jhodapp> rsalveti, you mean that it doesn't create any new issues?
<ricmm> ogra_: are you talking about hud on Mir anyways?
<ogra_> ricmm, about unity8 taking a minute to start up in either case
<ogra_> ricmm, trying to get the 30sec sleep of unity8 solved
<tedg> ricmm, Hmm, good point.  Hadn't thought about platform API there.
<rsalveti> jhodapp: sorry, the side effect of that buffer list being dynamic
<ricmm> ogra_: right
<dholbach> mzanetti, bug 1221137 can be marked as 'fix released', right?
<ubot5> bug 1221137 in Ubuntu UX "[dash] open preview disables scrolling in all scopes" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221137
<tedg> ogra_, You could try building HUD with BAMF support, it wouldn't "work" but it might solve the sleep issue.
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, it's good
<ogra_> ricmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png see how it twiddles thumbs before starting the indicators
<mzanetti> dholbach: yes
<tedg> ogra_, It would at least be a good data point.
<jhodapp> rsalveti, https://github.com/jhodapp/libhybris
<dholbach> mzanetti, thanks
<ogra_> tedg, well, cant we just tell unity to not wait for it forever ?
<ogra_> if it is dbus activated on demand anyway, why do we need it at startup at all ?
<dobey> fginther: can you twiddle http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-scope-click-ci/54/rebuild please? seems it failed to connect to bzr
<dholbach> hey stgraber, is https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/boot-hooks/+merge/188172 planned to land any time soon?
<tedg> ogra_, I would agree with you there, but the way Unity8 works today is it allocates a HUD instance and keeps it forever.
<tedg> ogra_, So that singleton is created on boot.
<ogra_> hmpf
<rsalveti> jhodapp: let be build and test that
<ricmm> tedg: why is it not activated right away when unity8 requires it?
<ricmm> or does it really take that long to start the hud-service
<jhodapp> rsalveti, k
<fginther> dobey, the armhf build hit a merge conflict, you might be better of merging to trunk and pushing a new branch
<ogra_> ricmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png it eats your IO on boot if you enable it right away
<ogra_> ricmm, we had that before (thats a very old chart)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: did you test with maguro to make sure we don't have any regression? but we shouldn't have I believe
<tedg> ricmm, It would be if Unity8 created the HUD query object on need.  But, it does take a while with audio init stuff.  We've moved it out of the critical path (it delays if not used) but we could/should do more.
<alecu> seb128: no problem, thanks for taking the time to fill them. My main list of bugs is the project's one, and that bug was filled against the ubuntu package, maybe that's why it did not show up?
<dobey> fginther: weird
<dobey> alecu: ^^ seems your confirm-uninstalls branch has a merge conflict
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I did test with maguro, yes
<seb128> alecu, right, you should probably subscribe to the ubuntu sources, that's where most of the reports are going to come
<sergiusens> jodh, here it is http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/upstart-property-watcher/android-ramdisk.img
<ogra_> ricmm, we need to talk about the 12 sec  sleep in the unity8 upstart job btw ... testing with it dropped doesnt seem to cause any issues for me
 * ogra_ guesses that needs awe input as well
<sergiusens> jodh, just make sure you have a writable image and do adb shell mount -o remount,rw /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system&& adb push android-ramdisk.img /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system/boot/ && adb reboot
<ricmm> well that wait is *after* unity8 starts, no? for ofonod
<ogra_> ricmm, it sleeps ...
<jodh> sergiusens: thanks
<ogra_> ricmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dropped-sleeps.png thats what i get with it dropped
<sergiusens> ogra_, can you pin unlock?
<ogra_> sergiusens, should i ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i use a prepaid unlocked SIM for testing atm, would have to switch if  thats supposed to work and being tested
<sergiusens> ogra_, right, well the account setup is a one time thing too, could be a separate job itself maybe
<seb128> ogra_, wth is happening with dbus on those charts :/
<ogra_> seb128, i'd love to know that !
<ogra_> its in some weird semi zombie state
<sergiusens> jodh, as it is with the current sync in jobs the race allows it to start (I see it start on manta and rsalveti on mako), while the race needs to be fixed, the socket does indeed connect but not all events get to the bridge
<sergiusens> jodh, also adb wait-for-device shell /system/bin/logcat|grep Upstart
<sergiusens> jodh, converted the prints into ALOGs to view them better
<ogra_> ricmm, oh, and looking at /usr/share/upstart/sessions/maliit-server.conf i think we want to drop one "stop on" so respawning actually works :)
<ogra_> (looks like a messed up merge or so)
<MacSlow> Saviq, final set of MRs for also supporting wifi-selection  ext. snap-decision are up ... I'll turn to the while-list protection now
<ricmm> ogra_: hack away
<ogra_> :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, any hints about how to go about this?
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, I wonder if that's the priority right now...
<MacSlow> Saviq, my gut-feeling tells me so :)
<moocow1452> Gonna assume being unable to pull from the Android repo is a thing for everyone?
<ricmm> tedg: while on that topic, do you have any time to work on hud with the dbus api?
<stgraber> dholbach: I believe ogra_ put it on the spreadsheet, so I hope so
<ogra_> ricmm, heh, and if you dont want to be pinged about these upstart jobs all the time i guess we should use a team address for the author entry :)
<ricmm> or should we drop the hud from the Mir release
<Saviq> MacSlow, can you go through the spec first and see what can we easily change so that we're closer to design? like solid background, for example?
<ricmm> ogra_: I'll happrove the MR
<ogra_> stgraber, wthats that ? the boot hooks ?
<ricmm> ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, re: whitelisting, we'd need a chat with jdstrand and co.
<dholbach> stgraber, yep, it's in there, image 77 - thanks
<dholbach> I just asked because of bug 1215092 and it looked like some of the work was already done
<ubot5> bug 1215092 in Ubuntu system image "please add support to run postinst-style code on first boot after upgrades" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215092
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... I'd rather have someone with more experience in that domain actually implement it
<ogra_> dholbach, thats likely late tonight or tomorrow morning
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, that too
<tedg> ricmm, Known issue, we're working on it.
<Saviq> MacSlow, I don't think we should go for AppArmor protection, as we only want a strict list of core apps to be able to send those up
<ricmm> great
<dholbach> ogra_, thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, possibly dconf-backed for OEM customization
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... AppArmor sounds like overkill
<jodh> sergiusens: I think part of the problem is /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh: it removes /dev/socket before starting the container. But the local bridge must run before lxc starts and it needs /dev/socket.
<Saviq> MacSlow, on that note, does the spec actually mention who *should* be able to post those?
<ogra_> tedg, bug 1233381 is for tracking boot speed issues btw, in case you want to add something there for mgmt
<ubot5> bug 1233381 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Touch image boot time is too long" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233381
<kenvandine> gema, did you file that bug yet?
<MacSlow> Saviq, no... that kind of detail is not mentioned in the spec
<sergiusens> jodh, xnox rsalveti this is what I get when I sync the jobs, so your assessment makes sense E/UpstartPropertyWatcher( 1626): Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 10 (2 [No such file or directory])
<gema> kenvandine: yes, I pinged you with it I think, bug 1234185
<ubot5> bug 1234185 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Login to some online accounts unavailable from settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234185
<kenvandine> gema, thx, missed that
<gema> kenvandine: np
<Saviq> MacSlow, right so we'll just go and invent something up
<MacSlow> Saviq, :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, make the bridge job manual and call "start upstart-text-bridge" from /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh right after the socket dir bind mounting ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, what about the autolanding failure... how often will jenkins try to merge approved branches?
<sergiusens> ogra_, is there a reason to rm them at all though?
<ogra_> them ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, rm -Rf /dev/socket
<sergiusens> ogra_, in prestart
<dholbach> lool, I haven't seen any mails in the last week on the "click framework" thread - do we still need to do anything there?
<ogra_> to make sure you have a clean env
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ok, seems that this change fixes it, autopilot is happy here
<ogra_> if you would connect to some leftover stuff that android removes or re-adds you are screwed
<jhodapp> rsalveti, excellent news
<Saviq> MacSlow, as soon as it has the power to
<rsalveti> I'm still getting a crash with mediascanner sometimes, but I'll track that separately
<Saviq> MacSlow, qmluitests are backed up on the VMs I'm afraid
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I'll link to the github commit in the bug report
<Saviq> MacSlow, 'cause Mir ci / autolanding takes 2 hrs there... and on 2 out of 3 VMs total currently...
<jhodapp> rsalveti, actually we should probably link from your hybris repo
<lool> dholbach: so xnox fixed the seeds, but I don't think we've actually landed the framework file
<lool> dholbach: that would be good to do now
<rsalveti> jhodapp: well, I'm pushing a new libhybris as we speak
<sergiusens> ogra_, but you are deleting them from the host ?
<dholbach> lool, awesome!
<sergiusens> ogra_, on the ubuntu side
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, why don't you link to the commit once you push
<lool> dholbach: I guess provided by the ubuntu-sdk-libs package
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yup
<sergiusens> ogra_, what if ubuntu creates a socket there for ubuntu use
<sergiusens> ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, that code comes from the old liking stuff ... stgraber chnaged it to the bindmount, not sure why we kept the rm there
<ogra_> *linking
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'm removing the rm
<ogra_> it might not actually be necessary
<dholbach> lool, I'll add a task to bug 1219185 then
<ubot5> bug 1219185 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219185
<ogra_> please test heavily wghen doing that
<lool> dholbach: so would you think SDK team would upload?
<sergiusens> ogra_, yup, will do, if it boots, bam, DONE
<sergiusens> :-D
<dholbach> lool, I didn't touch the bug at all - I don't know if qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu needs any changes at all
<mandel> helloworld, has anyone tried the following signals and methods form Qt in ubuntu touch => QNetworkAccessManager::networkAccessibleChanged QNetworkInfo::networkStatusChanged and QNetworkConfigurationManager:: onlineStateChange because I'm testing them in my Nexus 7 and on the ubuntu desktop and they do not work as expected (for example, signals are not raised when the network in disabled)
<lool> dholbach: I think it's more of a touch-meta upload
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> I'll reassign then
<lool> dholbach: but I'd rather someone coordinate it, perhaps from SDK
<lool> and tracks removing all the --force-missing-framework things
<mandel> lool, any idea who I can get to confirm that those qt methods are/aren't working?
<lool> dholbach: that would be packagekit plugin at least, perhaps other places
<om26er> is devel-proposed the extreme end channel ?
<lool> mandel: you mean general qt questions?
<sergiusens> alecu,  lool, dholbach beuno wrt to framework, don't we need something in the image so the store filters out apps made with the T, Q, + frameworks?
<lool> mandel: you could turn to either SDK team or upstream I guess?  or mail our lists
<lool> sergiusens: that's a good one
<mandel> lool, specifically to if the bearer api does work on ubuntu, something that I do not believe and will mean bad news
<kenvandine> gema, do you have an crash files in /var/crash?
<mandel> lool, I'll ping sdk, then qt, the list
<kenvandine> gema, specifically any with signon-ui in the name?
<alecu> sergiusens: that's a great point
<kenvandine> gema, i've tried  to reproduce that dozens of times this morning, and only managed to once... but that one time did create a crash file
<gema> kenvandine: otp, bbl
<sergiusens> lool, alecu good, so there is some consensus :-)
<dholbach> sergiusens, yep - that sounds like a separate bug, if we don't do any filtering yet
<kenvandine> gema, i'll add my crash to your bug, but if you have one please add it too
<sergiusens> dholbach, I don't think we even have the infra
<sergiusens> but as with translations I've been proven wrong...
<sergiusens> dpm, btw, the click apps have their translation files in
<alecu> sergiusens, beuno: we are not doing any filtering right now. I can probably add a parameter to the searches that's just ignored for now on the server side
<dholbach> sergiusens, hum... not sure if I'm missing something, but the framework was specified from since when we first had click packages, beuno told me that we'd have some preliminary automatic inspection of click packages RSN, so we could read it and store it in the index, right? (or is that what you meant?)
<sergiusens> dholbach, the scope needs to filter on it too
<dholbach> yep, that's right
<ogra_> davmor2, did you notify awe and diwic about the ringtone issues ? i guess it must be somewhere between ofono and pulse
<alecu> sergiusens: the servers need to filter on some parameter sent by the scope
<sergiusens> dholbach, and from what I've read, reading from the clicks is still a bit away
<sergiusens> alecu, yeah, that!
<sergiusens> alecu, not sure why I thought client side :-/
<davmor2> ogra_: no I had to disappear, But I need to pick on awe_ mercilessly anyway  :D
<sergiusens> alecu, but the scope needs to know what frameworks it supports too, can it today?
 * awe_ ducks
<dholbach> sergiusens, something like "GET /api/v1/search?q=framework:ubuntu-sdk-13.10,description:awesome HTTP/1.1" should already work (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, it might be pulse
<dholbach> sergiusens, but yeah, inspecting packages still needs to land
<awe_> davmor2, on a more serious note though, I'm actually working through your emails now
<ogra_> i dont think we had ofono changes in the images recentlyu
<alecu> dholbach: good point
<dholbach> lool, bug 1219185 updated
<ubot5> bug 1219185 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219185
<davmor2> awe_: Ofono crashed dude just as I got used to blaming cyphermox for everything ;)
<awe_> hehe
<awe_> yea, I read that
<dholbach> alecu, I just ripped off JamesTait's example :)
<awe_> ;(
<alecu> dholbach: but, what about two years from now? GET /api/v1/search?q=framework:ubuntu-sdk-13.10,framework:ubuntu-sdk-14.04,framework:ubuntu-sdk-14.10,framework:ubuntu-sdk-15.04,framework:ubuntu-sdk-15.10,description:awesome HTTP/1.1
<cjwatson> dholbach: *-meta isn't supposed to contain any content itself
<diwic> ogra_, or telepathy-ofono, but I'd guess pulseaudio is more likely. Could you update the bug with info on how reproducible it is and if it happens on both mako and maguro?
<cjwatson> If it has content outside dependencies it's not a metapackage ...
<awe_> davmor2, ogra_, there haven't been any changes to ofono that would affect ringtones
<alecu> dholbach: it will keep growing!
<cjwatson> dholbach: Though I dunno, maybe it's appropriate here
<awe_> davmor2, are you getting the notify-osd, but no ringtone?
<awe_> davmor2, or are both missing?
<cjwatson> dholbach: OK, ignore my comment, changed my mind :)
<dholbach> cjwatson, done :-)
<davmor2> awe_: notify osd popsup just no tone
<davmor2> awe_: I'm guessing at it being lennarts fault :)
<ogra_> davmor2, awe_, right, but there were pulseaudio changes
<diwic> davmor2,  Could you update the bug with info on how reproducible it is and if it happens on both mako and maguro?
<Laney> what package/project is the contacts application?
<dholbach> bah, LP ate my comment, hrm
<awe_> ogra_, I don't work on pulse.  ;D
<ogra_> awe_, yeah, guess you know why :)
<davmor2> diwic: install image 75 have ring the phone
<davmor2> -have
<ogra_> diwic, seems to happen on both arches, i saw many reports the last days
<davmor2> didrocks: it happens on mako and maguro
<ogra_> (in here)
<davmor2> diwic: ^ sorry didrocks
<didrocks> waow, twice in less than 10 minutes diwic/didrocks
<didrocks> high score today! ;)
<alecu> I was thinking of something like "max-framework:ubuntu-sdk-13.10". But that makes it harder to remove support for older versions, so I guess adding all of them makes sense
<dpm> sergiusens, awesome!
<diwic> davmor2, ok, interesting. I did a pulseaudio upload, but that was just to fix a few crashes on desktop, phone should not have been affected
<dholbach> alecu, I don't know what a good strategy might be there
<Laney> also, what is responsible for rendering the indicators?
<dholbach> alecu, maybe it's worth bringing it up on the mailing list?
<Laney> Specifically "clear all" in the message indicator didn't work but calling the action manually did
<Laney> didn't work → was insensitive
<davmor2> diwic: music plays fine so I'm assuming it is something not happening in the background
<alecu> dholbach: yes, will do
<dholbach> thanks alecu
<sergiusens> cjwatson,  dholbach, alecu I would assume supporting framework+2 means you support framework and framework+1 ... or  is that not the design?
<sergiusens> I'm just thinking android and API levels here
<cjwatson> sergiusens: TBH it's kind of underspecified right now
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I *think* the right answer is to leave the framework declaration for a given framework in place until we stop supporting it
<cjwatson> So IOW it's up to ubuntu-touch-meta
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yeah, but then the scope request to the backed would grow with all the frameworks it's supposed to support (unless they start doing ranges)
<mandel> barry, ping
<beuno> alecu, yeah, adding the parameter would be awesome
<alecu> sergiusens: in any case, we will need to start doing ranges in a few years time, and we will not need to change the one on the current image :-)
<sergiusens> alecu, true
<dholbach> alecu, we could make it easy and break the API in every release :-P
<sergiusens> jodh, I removed the rm from the prestart.sh script and still getting no socket, something else must be happening too
 * dholbach better keeps more useful suggestions to himself.
<davmor2> awe_: No I meant swipe not swype,  I kept opening the camera on the startup screen on android as I was trying to swipe the startup screen to get to the home scope :D  edge swiping really doesn't work on android it was most annoying :)
<cjwatson> alecu: I think the general idea was that we would probably try to avoid dropping old APIs more than once per LTS cycle
<alecu> cjwatson: great. So the number of supported frameworks will be low (say, less than 8)
<cjwatson> Might need to go for longer though.  Android seems to keep its old ABIs around for quite a while.  Dunno
<alecu> by a given release, that is.
<awe_> davmor2, ;D
<sergiusens> I'm guessing that in the beginning it will grow, but after a while it will stabilize a lot
<seb128> pmcgowan, do you know if there was talk about preinstalling some langpacks on the touch image?
<pmcgowan> seb128, not aware of that no
<pmcgowan> I would think not
<seb128> pmcgowan, what would be the right place to discuss it?
<pmcgowan> sorry otp
<seb128> pmcgowan, no hurry
<awe_> diwic, what was the pulse change that landed, the fix for the mic mute, or something related to the multimedia code?
<cyphermox> davmor2: where is your bug for the ofono crash? can I take a look?
<diwic> awe_, no, completely unrelated stuff. I did remove a dbus interface, but we don't make use of that anyway.
<gema> kenvandine: I only have a unity scope home crash from earlier, this problem didn't generate a crash
<awe_> ok, just checking
<diwic> awe_, at least not from telepathy-ofono
<cyphermox> davmor2: awe_: I've noticed some cases where ofono goes Attached = false, and never picks data back up
<kenvandine> gema, ok, thx
<diwic> awe_, I'm wondering if there can have been some apparmor changes lately that cause permission problems or so?
<awe_> cyphermox, you joining the stand-up?
<cyphermox> oh, crap
<cyphermox> yeah
<davmor2> cyphermox: ofono had completely crashed no bug report bug I can write one up.  It was less dropped and more dead in the water :)
<awe_> cyphermox, there are definitely issues on the ofono side, and I will be working on them today.  I'd like to tweak the default logging to help us monitor the GPRS connection.  Also, as I mentioned yesterday, there are several jolla GPRS patches which I will plan on building/testing today
<cyphermox> davmor2: ok, in that case you got syslog at least?
<cyphermox> awe_: if you tell me the patches I can go ahead and test them
<davmor2> cyphermox: all in the email  I can transfer it all to a bug
<awe_> cyphermox, I'll let you know once I've done some initial investigation/testing
<cyphermox> awe_: alright
<awe_> cyphermox, I should have some stuff for you later today, but I'd like to better understand the problem before just grabbing random patches.  That said, I'll build a test package and make it available for you guys to try by end-of-day
<cyphermox> sure :)
<cyphermox> in the meantime I'll look at phonesim quickly, see if I can fix the issue you got, and I need to take a good look at NM 0.9.8.4
<AskUbuntu> Graduate Software Developer looking to get involved | http://askubuntu.com/q/352747
<cyphermox> awe_: I'll retrace davmor2's crash, if you don't mind
<cyphermox> and file a bug for the failure
<cyphermox> ah, scratch that, the follow up gets us a backtrace
<davmor2> cyphermox: I did say I'd try first.  I think it might a died at some point but I got as much as I could for you :)
<cyphermox> upstart would have respawned it though, so you should still be able to get online after that
<awe_> in theory
<cyphermox> from the output you added, Attached = 1 but the contexts have no IP settings, not sure why that is
<awe_> that means no active data call
<davmor2> cyphermox: nope after I restarted the phone it was fine
<cyphermox> unless because of the crash NM got confused with the state, but it should have brought the connection down
<cyphermox> awe_: yes, but that's likely because when ofono crashed, NM had to clean up state, and perhaps that cleanup went wrong
<awe_> cyphermox, sure...
<cyphermox> ah!
<cyphermox> the context isn't active...
<awe_> if the context has not Settings, it's not considered active
<awe_> s/not/no/
<cyphermox> well... I think you could have a context that is active but not yet or no longer has IP
<cyphermox> anyway, this is probably a race between NM and ofono because of the crash
<cyphermox> I'll try to reproduce the issue on NM's side now
<awe_> ok
<sergiusens> jodh, did the ramdisk work btw?
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe_ : by the way, in the indicator menu, post crash the only thing it showed was the bars for the phone and where the 3g would be it showed the non connected wifi symbol instead
<davmor2> wifi available even I couldn't think of the right phrase :)
<awe_> davmor2, that makes sense
<davmor2> awe_: I hoped it would :)
<awe_> if 3g is broken, it's going to show one of the Wi-Fi SS icons
<cyphermox> davmor2: awe_: if I manually get ofono to SEGV, it just gets respawned properly by upstart and the connection gets re-established by NM without issues
<awe_> cyphermox, I suspect that the crash is a red herring
<cyphermox> yes, but still :)
<awe_> and this is more related to network registration / GPRS mechanics; but good to know!
<cyphermox> I would like to know why the connection wasn't established when davmor2 picked up his phone :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: it might of been because the phone was suspended and had been for a while when ofono crashed maybe?
<awe_> maybe...
<cyphermox> everything points (looking quickly) to the fact that it should have been established
<cyphermox> I don't think so
<cyphermox> but yes it's possible
<AskUbuntu> What are Delta Updates? | http://askubuntu.com/q/352753
<awe_> davmor2, I'm still mod-standup, so again this is my main focus today
<awe_> s/mod/mid/
<awe_> davmor2, but that said, I need to spend some time looking at this.  As I mentioned earlier, I will produce a test-package for ofono by eod for you & others to test
<davmor2> awe_: yeap no worries
<cyphermox> awe_: I agree, it was a red herring
<cyphermox> awe_: the phone has been rebooting
<barry> mandel: pong
<mfisch> mhr3: I installed the latest unity8, should Apps magically move to the top of Home or do I need to change dconf?
<mhr3> mfisch, you need latest unity-scope-home
<mfisch> mhr3: okay, and latest unity8 or just the scope?
<mandel> barry, small question do you have an xml file with the interface that you expose like the one I provide in the downloadmanager docs, I'm going to give  and fix the aa{ss} issue
<barry> mandel: i don't.  we don't need no stinkin' xml in python dbus :)
<mhr3> mfisch, no need for unity8, the reordering still isn't implemented
<mandel> barry, ok, I'll deal with it in another way
<mfisch> mhr3: hooray it works! thanks
<ricmm> changing isps
<ricmm> I think I got throttled, brb
<cwayne_> mfisch, so it's just an update to the scope?
<mfisch> cwayne: yeah
<mfisch> cwayne: and it updated 1 dep
<mhr3> mfisch, i still think we should have explicitely sorted it based on the inode number :P
<mfisch> I love that idea
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, any news about the print dialog?
<mfisch> mhr3: I'd also be okay if you sorted them based on md5 sum of the file
<mhr3> mfisch, you like challenge, don't you? :)
<dbarth_> tedg: hey ted, i'm trying to use the url-dispatcher tool in a script, but i can't connect to the bus name as the phablet user
<dbarth_> tedg: what am i missing?
<tedg> dbarth_, URL dispatcher? :-)
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, product managers dont see it as a need for the phone, but possibly for the tablet later on
<dbarth_> ah, obvisouly
<pmcgowan> tkamppeter, I think we won't do anythign short term
<tedg> dbarth_, Is it running?  "status url-dispatcher"
 * dbarth_ palmfaces
<lool> dpm: hey
<lool> dpm: about to roll an image, but music-app changes dind't make it in
<lool> dpm: a) can we kick this   or b) can we do it by hand?
<dbarth_> tedg: hmm, says it's running though
<lool> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/qtpowerd-rename/+merge/188728 is the one that didn't make it
<tedg> dbarth_, Hmm, okay.  What are you using to call it?
<dbarth_> tedg: any apparmor specifics
<dbarth_> tedg: i'm just calling it with no argument right now, maybe that's the main issue
<lool> balloons: could you help merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/qtpowerd-rename/+merge/188728 + upload it?
<tedg> dbarth_, Something like this?  gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.URLDispatcher --object-path /com/canonical/URLDispatcher --method com.canonical.URLDispatcher.DispatchURL foo://bar
<tedg> dbarth_, Or are you using the utility in tools?
<dbarth_> tedg: the utility
<balloons> lool, sure, doing it now
<tedg> dbarth_, With no URL doesn't it just return "Usage:" ?
<lool> balloons: thanks
<ogra_> dbarth_, how do you become the phablet user btw ? (should be "sudo -u phablet -i" to have the right env (including the dbus addresses etc))
<lool> win 1
<dbarth_> tedg: i'll continue debugging; i wanted to see if there was something obvious
<dbarth_> ogra_: yup, i'm running in a sane environment
<tedg> dbarth_, I don't think so, but the gdbus command above might give more info.
<dbarth_> it does, yes; i'll ping back when i see the light
<tkamppeter> pmcgowan, OK, I was thinking about after version 1, too. I only want to know whether it is worth to work on the dialog or not.
<balloons> lool, jenkins should merge and land it now
<lool> balloons: cool
<lool> balloons, popey: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/606/console failing
<lool> balloons, popey: can we ignore this right now and just merge + trigger a build?
<lool> it seems the autopilot tests are not installed or something
<mfisch> Mirv: you still around?
<balloons> lool, it should merge. let's see
<dbarth_> tedg: ok, got it to almost work now
<dbarth_> tedg: but that url makes it unhappy
<dbarth_> url-dispatcher application:///com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter_1.0.2
<dbarth_> still it's the full app_id as i understand it
<popey> lool: I'd like to see that pass
<popey> given I couldn't test locally for the same reason
<tedg> dbarth_, Yeah, you need the ".desktop" at the end.
<dbarth_> really?
<dbarth_> ah
<balloons> lool, ok merge job is running, let's see
<Mirv> mfisch: today yes, normally no :)
<cwayne_> sergiusens, happrove pls? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/phablet-config-timezone-fix/+merge/188727
<lool> popey: did you have -autopilot installed?
<popey> yes
<mfisch> Mirv: okay, I sent you the question in email, looking for a deb for the Qt fix
<szymon_w> Hi!, is there any way to restart unity on nexus4 other then "sudo reboot" ? It hangs/freeze quite a lot lately...
<davmor2> jibel: apport-cli /var/crash/_report.crash fails to upload as it doesn't open the webbrowser by the look of it.  I'm might resort to installing w3m, how are you getting around that?
<balloons> lool, you are merged and it's in queue to build: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/5069757
<Mirv> mfisch: answered, ie upgrade from  ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-daily once the armhf has built in about 2 hours
<cwayne_> Mirv, we'll be sure to test it and get you some feedback :) getting this bug fixed would be a huge win for us
<lool> balloons: thanks
<awe_> cyphermox, I think I see the possible cause of the ofonod crash
<awe_> rsalveti, ^^
<cyphermox> cool
<awe_> has to do with the way we register the various atoms, using a delay
<lool> popey: will dive in the AP issue later; could this be due to AP versions?
<rsalveti> hm
<cjwatson> balloons: that's built now
<awe_> rsalveti, I had a suspicion we might get bit by this technique ( hence the comments in the code all over the place )
<popey> lool: I'd bow to balloons superior domain knowledge there
<rsalveti> awafaa: right
<rsalveti> awafaa: sorry :-)
<rsalveti> awe_: right
<lool> balloons: ^  :-)
<balloons> lool, popey I'm afraid I've missed the question
<balloons> cjwatson, great, ty
<mfisch> Mirv: thanks
<lool> balloons: we dont understand why the music-app MP failed to run the AP tests; popey has the same issue
<mfisch> Mirv: it would take more > 2 hours to build Qt so thats perfect
<lool> balloons: this might be due to new AP version, it got published to PPA for a couple of hours earlier today, but it was gone when that test started
<lool> fginther: ^
<balloons> lool, ahh, well that's simple enough :-) ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot is still in a frenzy
<Mirv> cwayne_ mfisch: with our new builders the qt5-daily might be ready even quicker qtdeclarative is not as big as qtbase
<balloons> lool, it's re: everything we spoke about this morning
<lool> ah
<mfisch> Mirv: what packages do I need to upgrade once the fix builds?
<lool> balloons: would that explain the odd "can't import music_app" though?
<lool> balloons: the import music_app fialing is odd
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hey, did you say click packages with Click-Version < 0.4 are not a problem?
<balloons> lool, as far as why it failed in jenkins yes. I'm not sure what other errors you are seeing.
<lool> balloons: popey: ok, the issue was likely missing qtpowerd in the PPA and PPA not being included
<lool> fginther is including that now
<mhall119> balloons: ping
<balloons> mhall119, pong
 * balloons assumes music will play now after the screen is off :-)
<mhall119> balloons: hey, I need somebody to help me make an autopilot test case for https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-newevent-month-1233442/+merge/188488
<cwayne_> is image 76 still on track for today??
<balloons> mhall119, ahh, I confirmed that bug ;-) I remember it
<mhall119> I took a look as the autopilot tests that are there (few) and honestly I was pretty lost
<Mirv> mfisch: hmm, right, you don't necessarily want to dist-upgrade from archives but use the flashed image otherwise as is? the PPA is clean enough in itself.
<balloons> let me look at your diff mhall119 .. you apparently didn't break any of the tests
<balloons> ohh.. tiny :-)
<mfisch> Mirv: we'd like to update as few packages as possible
<balloons> so mhall119 you could modify the new_event test to check and ensure the date is correct
<Mirv> mfisch: apt-get install libqt5qml5 libqt5quick5 qmlscene qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-plugin qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin qtdeclarative5-test-plugin qtdeclarative5-window-plugin qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin should do it. check that the version number being fetched is the 5.0.2-6ubuntu3~saucy1~test1 from the PPA
<mfisch> Mirv: thanks, we'll have that in our backup plan in case this doesn't land in the image
<mhall119> balloons: should I modify new_event or create a new test case for this specific bug?
<Mirv> mfisch: yep, plan B:s and C:s are always useful.
<balloons> I would modify new_event in this case, because it should be checking that after creating the event.
<balloons> mhall119, ahh ok, yes looking at the test. It verfies the event shows up, but not the date
<mhall119> balloons: so for example, the new_event test has:
<mhall119>         self.assertThat(self.main_view.get_new_event,
<mhall119>                         Eventually(Not(Is(None))))
<lool> balloons, popey: So the root cause is: autopilot tests are run on amd64, qtpowerd not built on amd64 yet, and PPA not being enabled for dependencies of AP tests before (but now is); we should retry later when amd64 bits are available
<lool> fginther: Thanks a lot for fixing
<mhall119> what is self.main_view.get_new_event calling?
<popey> ah, that makes more sense
<balloons> ok, :-) I didn't see that error just the ui-toolkit one
<cjwatson> lool: I can score more things up on request.
<cjwatson> (hint)
<lool> sergiusens: coming
<balloons> mhall119, that assert is related to timing. The toolbar is opened and the new event button is clicked. That assert is waiting for the new event box to appear, and ensure that it does
<lool> cjwatson: :-)  would be nice then: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/5069700
<lool> cjwatson: amd64
<balloons> the code looks like it could be a bit more readable, but yea, it's all there. So for this after everything is entered there is an assert to make sure the event exists
<cjwatson> lool: oh, well, it was already "start in 3 minutes", but scored up anyway
<balloons> mhall119, you see the  #verify that the event has been created in timeline assert?
<mhall119> balloons: yeah
<balloons> mhall119, I would add an additional assert right after to make sure the dates are correct
<balloons> that should be all that is needed to make sure this doesn't regress
<balloons> mhall119, I walk you through how to do that if you are curious. If not, well, let's make sure a bug exists to get it added
<mhall119> balloons: I'll give it a try later today, and come back to you if/when I need help
<balloons> mhall119, kk.. :-)
<balloons> mhall119, autopilot launch and autopilot vis are your friends.
<mhall119> balloons: is "autopilot launch" what I need to run the tests?
<karni> (Not sure it's the right place to ask.) How can I disable the fact that Page { } is flickable? It's stealing my touch events and I dislike that. Is there a way to disable the vertical movement?
<karni> mzanetti: I know you're busy, I thought I could use your brains real quick if you're around :> ↑
<dobey> what's the channel to use to get daily builds for ubuntu-system?
<karni> Oh, it's not even the property of page. It still has vertical movement, when Page { } is not the parent (I commented it out)
<balloons> mhall119, autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene path/to/qmlfile.qml
<balloons> mhall119, autopilot vis, select dbus connection
<balloons> mhall119, that let's you look at the object tree so you know the object and properties you want for the date assertion
<mhall119> ok
<mzanetti> karni: afaik Page is not flickable
<karni> mzanetti: yeah, it's the MainView that somehow allows vertical movement in its "body" (header sticks)
<mzanetti> karni: that's new to me :D
<karni> mzanetti: I suspect I might not even be able to turn that off ;) Hahah I see :) Ok then, thanks for chiming in!
<mzanetti> karni: you really sure you haven't got a Flickable in there yourself?
<karni> mzanetti: NACK :) Just a MainView with Page with a GridView
<karni> I commented out Page, and it still has vertical "flex"-like movement.
<mzanetti> karni: ok, the GridView is flickable
<karni> mzanetti: right, but It's smaller than the MainView content
<mzanetti> karni: can you paste the file? /me curious
<karni> mzanetti: so it's not grid view "scrolling", the whole grid view is "flex"ing when I move it up and down. sure thing!
<karni> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184654/ It will be a sound board.
<karni> mzanetti: But when you touch one of grid items, and move your finger, the onCanceled should be called on the MultiPointTouchArea. It's not, so instead of struggling with that, I was hoping to disable that "lost focus" at root, which is that MainView body vertical flex-like movement.
<karni> I hope it makes sense haha.
<mzanetti> karni: put "interactive: false" in the GridView
<mzanetti> its the GridView that's moving
<karni> \\\\o///
 * karni tries
 * karni hands tasty cake to mzanetti !!
<karni> mzanetti: <3 thank you
<mzanetti> :)
<karni> mzanetti: Even though it fits the screen. I wouldn't know it was in fact the grid view. Lot's to learn! :)
<karni> mzanetti: Thanks again.
<AskUbuntu> issues with some patch | http://askubuntu.com/q/352780
<lallenlowe> I can't find any information about Ubuntu Touch on the Sprint LG Optimus G
<lallenlowe> does anyone know anything?
<dobey> how can i file a reasonable report of "system-settings keeps locking up" exactly?
<mfisch> didrocks: will 76 have the new thumbnailer for music/videos? It's in the plan but not your email
<popey> lallenlowe: is it listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<didrocks> mfisch: it's part of image 76
<mfisch> didrocks: meric
<didrocks> mfisch: just nothing is using it :)
<mfisch> didrocks: merci even!
<didrocks> mfisch: de rien, watch the archive, it's already in ;)
<mfisch> didrocks: so we dont have functional thumbnails in 76?
<didrocks> yeah, no functional thumbnails yet
<didrocks> just the service for it
<mfisch> cwayne_: ^^^
<mfisch> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<cwayne_> mfisch, yep, was watching it earlier, its in archive
<mfisch> cwayne_: yeah but it doesnt do anything for it
<mfisch> cwayne_: for us
<mhr3> mfisch, it needs sdk + unity8 branches which didn't land yet
<mfisch> mhr3: I think we can live without it
<lallenlowe> popey: no
<lallenlowe> popey: I was wondering if there were any more than those
<lool> popey: with Francis' fixes, we're back to the usual set of failures: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/613/
<mhall119> anders3408: you got your package?
<anders3408> yes mhall119 i did :) and thanks its nice :)
<mhall119> great!  happy hacking :)
<ogra_> yeah, make Mir work !
<ogra_> :D
<mhall119> Mir on the OPPO Find 5 would be pretty sweet
<mhall119> I assume it could use whatever Android graphics drivers there are for that device
<anders3408> ogra_:  thats also the next thing i should get working :)
<ogra_> mhall119, i think the oppo isnt to far from the mako
<anders3408> ogra_:  correct :)
<ogra_> note that the Mir guys needed some kernel patch fro fixing a flickering issue
<ogra_> (foor mako that is)
<anders3408> ehm... do we talk Mir aka microphone ? :)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: got time to review a patch for NM? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184847/
<ogra_> anders3408, nope, Mir aka graphics stack
<anders3408> oh., that was the thingy that needed some changes to get it to use it ? ogra_
<ogra_> touch /home/phablet/.display-mir ...
<ogra_> reboot
<ogra_> see if you still have a device or if its a brick now :)
<anders3408> ogra_:  well, thats not going to happens :)
<ogra_> (adbd will still work)
<anders3408> reboot fails you know :)
<ogra_> and removing the touched file gets you back to surfaceflinger
<anders3408> having a race between lxc-container and ubuntu , which parts is the first to get mounted the /system partition :)
<anders3408> first bootup lxc is fastest, 2nd bootup ubuntu is fastest, which results in a failed boot as then lxc will not mount correct
<ogra_> oh, you still fight with that one ?
<anders3408> so far i havent found anywhere i can add a delay that will get it going, so yes i am :(
<anders3408> ogra_:  somewhere there must be something that triggers the device to know its a "first bootup" will it be impossible to trick it to always thinks that ?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure
<ogra_> anders3408, there will surely be ways out of that
<anders3408> im not knowing enough about ubuntu touch , to fiugurer that stupid issue out :(
<Guest54911> hi
<Guest54911> can someone tell me how to remove apps like facebook, amazon... doesnt work through gui
<popey> ogra_: going afk for a bit, but get notifications so ping me if you want any images testing
<ogra_> popey, 76 is just finishing, but likely not releasable due to ringtone still being broken
<ogra_> so take your time :)
<popey> \o/
 * popey makes dinner
<pmcgowan> Guest54911, long press the icon, then uninstall
<Guest54911> pmcgowan: doesnt work... child process exited with code 7
<ogra_> works here
<ogra_> but doesnt really update the application lens ...
<bfiller> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> bfiller, pong
<rsalveti> cyphermox: seems fine, does it fix a specific bug? (not sure we have one opened for it already)
<bfiller> Saviq: any chance of getting a fix for this one soon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1234323
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234323 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "hide OSK after searching and clicking on result" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> cyphermox: would be nice if awe_ could test that as well (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184847/)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah I'd just need to get the right bug number; one was filed by davmor2 already IIRC
<Saviq> bfiller, duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1213034 - in progress
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1213034 in Unity 8 "Can't dismiss keyboard by tapping outside of search entry" [High,In progress]
<bfiller> Saviq: thanks
<cyphermox> rsalveti: awe_ has tested but we've hit some ofono issues as well while testing
<davmor2> cyphermox: for what sorry?
<cyphermox> davmor2: auto reconnection
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so this is a possible fix when we get a working ofono :-)
<rsalveti> but looks low risk
<davmor2> cyphermox: let me check for you
<cyphermox> when we get a working ofono?! :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, thats surely 14.10 material :P
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> be nice, awe_ is working hard :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1230218
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230218 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Maguro: Ofono/network-manager issue when a provider covers multiple networks" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> cyphermox: is that the one I think it is
<cyphermox> wooo
<cyphermox> seems right
<cyphermox> davmor2: is that what you've tested with my fix though?
<davmor2> cyphermox: Yeap I haven't done the same kinda distance as I did that weekend and likely won't till this weekend.  But I hit drops and e → 3g and it handled all of that,  I would need to move between towers to have the network name changes
<cyphermox> alright, awesome
<cyphermox> just making sure
<davmor2> cyphermox: but I'm assuming that as long as there is a change that nm should pick up on it and be happy right?
<cyphermox> correct
<davmor2> cyphermox: so What I'll do tonight is check and see if the ip address changes on me at all like it did with android
<awe_> davmor2, I'm not so sure the issue is the multiple networks, I think it's a more fundamental issue with the my GPRS implementation that just happens to act really bad on your provider's networks
<awe_> rsalveti, cyphermox, not a big fan of reviewing pastebins.  ;)-
<cyphermox> awe_: me neither
<awe_> but that said, does this correspond to 0ubuntu22 cyphermox?
<awe_> ;D
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> precisely
<awe_> coolio
<cyphermox> if you're so enclined, check rev 767 on lp:~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu
<awe_> rsalveti, I have tested, and it does make things better, however as cyphermox mentioned, I'm looking at a couple of gprs patches now
<cyphermox> or you know, the latest rev
<rsalveti> cyphermox: +1 then
<awe_> cyphermox, right now I'm more focused on the ofono side, but will test everything together...
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> let me know when you got ofono, I'll test as well
<barry> ogra_, lool, slangasek i have fix committed all 4 critical s-i bugs and i could upload s-i 1.8 at any time.  if you need me to wait, i can also try to sneak in a few more bug fixes.  please give me a landing slot
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe: let me know to and I'll break^Wtest it to :D
<lenios> does anybody know if bugs milestoned 13.06 will be fixed? like https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1131794 for example
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1131794 in touch-preview-images "No incoming calls when hiding callerID" [High,Confirmed]
<plars> stgraber: was there some change in how the json files for system images get updated again? something caused the automated tests to get triggered twice with the build that just came out
<awe_> lenios, milestone 13.06 is an old milestone...  I'll add this to my list to take a look at, although no guarantees
<mfisch> so cwayne_ tells me that album art sometimes work, although it's never worked for me, is there a trick or hack to make it work?
<awe_> lenios, that said, have you tried this on a recent image?  This bug was reported a *long* time ago ( Feb )
<dobey> is system-settings freezing up a lot on the device, for anyone else?
<davmor2> mfisch: have a network conection and music with album art?
<awe_> it'd be nice to have confirmation that this is still a problem...
<lenios> i remember a bug saying that there was no check when a sms was sent, so it if failed to deliver, there was basically no sign something went wrong
<awe_> yes, that's true too
<mfisch> davmor2: I did not have a network connection on first boot, but I do now and yes, I have album art on these.
<mfisch> cwayne_: you're using the standard ones from sevilerow rigt?
<lenios> i really wish this kind of bug can be fixed by the final release next month...
<awe_> next month?
<awe_> try this month
<awe_> ;D
<lenios> oh wait
<stgraber> plars: can't think of anything for the last image, though yesterday I've been testing set-phased-percentage which does change the json and may tricker your stuff
<lenios> it's already october
<davmor2> mfisch: I just import tracks from my .ubuntuone folder and they all work fine
<awe_> lenios, we're trying to land as many bugs fixes as we can, without breaking things...
<awe_> lenios, *exactly*
<lenios> yeah i know
<lenios> keeping an eye on the mailing list
<ogra_> plars, my updater also only offers me 76
<mfisch> davmor2: do you know what tool is supposed to load the art?  just unity8?
<stgraber> plars: if you have some spare cycles, it probably would be worth finding a way not to rely on the json timestamp, because I really can't guarantee it'll only change when we add something... the rewrite made this be the case 99% of the case but that's still not guaranteed and won't ever be
<cwayne_> mfisch, yes
<cwayne_> yes re: using the standard SR ones
<stgraber> ogra_: isn't 76 the latest image?
<davmor2> mfisch: it's grillo and media scanner off the top of my head
<ogra_> stgraber, it is ... all fine imho
<stgraber> ok
 * ogra_ taps "install and restart"
<mfisch> davmor2: thanks, i'm looking at the mtp logs
<plars> stgraber: well, it's not a disaster if we accidentally run the tests twice, just not necessary and hard to tell until we get there if it's really two images that triggered it, or just some random update
<ogra_> barry, i can add an entry to the landing asks page ... it wont be considered before tomorrows landing team meeting though
<plars> stgraber: from our side, there are a few other options we could use for triggering, such as a script that runs a tool that checks the json file, but that relies on the output not changing (which we've seen happen before)
<plars> stgraber: one option that I was hoping to use, is that we could trigger off of a change to a field in the json - but I don't think there's a global latest_image key, or at least nothing like that last I checked
<plars> stgraber: but if there were, you could update the json 100 times a day for all we care, as long as that only gets bumped when there's really a new image
<ogra_> barry, though i understand that lool already worked with you on getting the last s-i bit in so if he doesnt mind i'll leave it to him
<stgraber> plars: nope, though sorted({image['version'] for image in index['images']})[-1] will give you that and is pretty reliable (since it depends on the one field we can't possibly change without breaking everything)
<mfisch> cwayne_: can you share your mtp log with me?
<mfisch> I see that the DB is being built okay and knows where to find the icon even
<cwayne_> where is it
<plars> stgraber: right, that's not a static key we can tell the jenkins plugin to look at though
<stgraber> plars: right, you'd need to do the two stage trigger we discussed a while back. Have change to .json trigger a jenkins job which runs a python script parsing the index and then if that version is different, trigger the real jenkins job
<plars> stgraber: yeah, it just triggered again after I canceled the dups, we're definitely seeing this again
<mfisch> cwayne_: in application-legacy-music-app-.log I have lines like this, note how Cover is empty as is Genre, does it work for you?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6185110/
<stgraber> plars: yeah, I think there's a bug somewhere, it appears to get updated at every import-image run (so every 5 minutes)
<cwayne_> mfisch, where's that? not var/log
<stgraber> plars: actually depends what you monitor, are you looking at devel-proposed or saucy-proposed?
<plars> stgraber: that seems consistent with what I'm seeing
<plars> stgraber: devel-proposed
<mfisch> cwayne_: phablet upstart logs bro
<plars> stgraber: I thought they were equivalent though?
<stgraber> plars: it's an alias, not a symlink, so the index is actually slightly different and one of the difference is a bit of code I added yesterday which may be causing what we're seeing (related to phased updates), looking into that now
<cwayne_> mfisch, i dont have that log..
<mfisch> cwayne_: maybe b/c I opened the music app
<cwayne_> mfisch, i even rm'd Cover.jpg and it still shows up
<mfisch> why does this phone hate me
<mfisch> ssweeny: after you merge I'll kick jenkins
<dobey> does anyone ever run any of these touch apps from a console?
<mfisch> I sometimes do
<dobey> do you file bugs about all the qml errors that get printed?
<mfisch> I will if it's something i know is wrong like they typo'd the icon path or similar, other stuff I'm not sure if it's known already or harmless given my limited Qt experience
<cwayne_> mfisch, mediascanner-service[1944]: ESC[1;34mINFOESC[0m info/metadata: Using "grl-lastfm-albumart" from "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/grilo-0.2/libgrllastfm-albumart.so" to resolve metadata.
<stgraber> fginther: any problem with 10.97.2.10? it seems to hang here...
<cwayne_> mfisch, it's using lastfm to get the albumart
<mfisch> cwayne_: hmm, I'm on the interwebs
<cwayne_> i wonder if grilo needs it in a certain place
<mfisch> I just told it to scrobble the cover whatever that does
<fginther> stgraber, yes, something is going on, someone is investigating
<barry> ogra_: sounds good, thanks.  if i have until at least tomorrow, i have a few more things i can fix up.
<mfisch> cwayne_: did you setup u1 on there?
<cwayne_> mfisch, no
<cwayne_> davmor2, who would know more about grilo?
<ssweeny> mfisch, merged
<cwayne_> mfisch, mv Cover.jpg to Josh\ Woodward\ \-\ The\ Simple\ Life.jpg
<cwayne_> mfisch, i think that should get picked up by the grilo local-metadata plugin
<davmor2> cwayne_: thomas stych I think and I've probably spelt his name wrong so I apologise for that
<mfisch> -> quick break
<stgraber> fginther: please let me know when it's fixed, I had to disable the system-image cronjob for the time being
<fginther> stgraber, ack
<timppa> Anyone around? Just quick few questions regarding build 76
<timppa> Process:  668 root      20   0   268    4    0 R 101.1  0.0   2:09.93 upstart-propert
<timppa> is hogging 100% CPU
<timppa> reboot does not help
<ChickenCutlass> timppa, bug already found and being fixed
<stgraber> plars: anyway, I found a bug in the current system-image code and fixed it, we'll know if that's enough to fix the json file updating every 5min once the Jenkins server is back to life and I can turn the cronjob back on
<timppa> ChickenCutlass: ok, will it be available today?
<ChickenCutlass> timppa, should be
<plars> stgraber: which jenkins server does this run off of?
<timppa> ChickenCutlass: great!
<stgraber> plars: none, my code runs on the cdimage builder, but it imports bits from 10.97.2.10 (OEM customization tarballs) and that server is hanging at the moment which in turn makes my importer hang
<stgraber> s/cdimage builder/cdimage master/
<timppa> And the  another thing is that the clock is still randomly missing, should that be fixed already?
<mfisch> cwayne_: I'll try that rename now
<davmor2> awe_: I don't know if you wanted a bug to work against but I've given you one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1234364
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234364 in ofono (Ubuntu) "ofono will randomly drop the connection" [Undecided,New]
<phiphi> Hello, since yesterday I am trying out ubuntu touch on a nexus 4. Today the suggested apps for install don't show up anymore. looks like they're disabled. But I can't reenable them. Click Package scope is enabled
<phiphi> tl;dr: no more suggested apps, how to re-enable
<davmor2> phiphi: connect to wifi, reboot the phone (it's a little temperamental)
<phiphi> is there a reboot functionality in the gui?
<davmor2> phiphi: nope open the terminal and sudo reboot or press and hold the power button till it shuts down the npower it back on again
<bfiller> Saviq: can this be top-approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/fix-themed-icons/+merge/188483
<Saviq> bfiller, how should I know :D
<Saviq> bfiller, someone should review it ;)
<Saviq> bfiller, but yeah, probably yes
<bfiller> Saviq: it was reviewed and approved
<bfiller> Saviq: by macslow but not top-approved
<Saviq> bfiller, apparently Mirco didn't want to make the call
<bfiller> Saviq: ok, I will :)
<bfiller> after testing it
<Saviq> bfiller, thanks :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: your boot slowdown where apparmor_parser started-- was it only after rebooting as writable?
<awe_> davmor2, how is this different than the previous bug?
<awe_> ( ie. the 3g is flaky on EE networks )?
<awe_> davmor2, also can you add build #, how-to-reproduce, ...?
<awe_> ie. was Wi-Fi every on, or is the bug, boot the phone, check 3g, wait several hours and it's the connection is gone, never to be re-established?
<awe_> davmor2, that said, I believe there's definitely a problem, and we're working on it
<awe_> I checked the nemomobile GPRS patches, and I'm not sure they'll help...
<awe_> that said, I'm building a test package as we speak...
<awe_> and will also supply you with a debug test package that logs more events by default
<alecu> sergiusens: ping. Do you know what's the right call to get the arch for the machine? like "armhf"
<alecu> I'm trying "uname -i", but get "armv7l" on my nexus
<sergiusens> alecu, only way I know how to is with dpkg-architecture
<sergiusens> alecu, I bet jdstrand would know of other ways
 * jdstrand was going to suggest dpkg-architecture
<alecu> cjwatson: perhaps from the scope I should be asking click for this too?
<stgraber> fginther: looks like jenkins is working again?
<fginther> stgraber, it just came back up
<cwayne_> mfisch, \o/
<cwayne_> i think i got it
<mfisch> cwayne_: nice
<mfisch> cwayne_: something I can try?
<cwayne_> mfisch, maybe, im not 100% sure
<cwayne_> mfisch, yeah, 1 sec
<cwayne_> mfisch, have that album-art saved where i told you before, and do this: gsettings set com.canonical.mediascanner metadata-sources " [('grl-tmdb', 'grl-tmdb', {'api-key': 'TDB:REPLACE-DUMMY-KEY'}), ('grl-lastfm-albumart', 'grl-lastfm-albumart', {}), ('grl-local-metadata', 'grl-local-metadata', {})]"
<stgraber> plars: so I probably just triggered another of your Jenkins runs by landing my fix, but I then ran the import script 2-3 times and didn't see a bump in the timestamp for the json file, so I "think" I solved the issue
<stgraber> plars: let me know if you still see changes and I'll look into it some more
<lool> ogra_: do you know if the mediaplayer fix is confirmed fixed in 76?
<lool> barry: ok, so we are actually waiting for a fix to go in before we can promote an image
<mfisch> cwayne_: i need to reinstall first, I've messed with it too much
<lool> barry: I doubt it will done today, but perhaps if we're quick
<lool> barry: would you upload a system-image ~ppa1 snapshot to ubuntu-unity/daily-build PPA in the mean time?
<lool> barry: I'll ready you a slot for tomorrow
<lool> barry: are you ok that I upload it tomorrow morning?  I would take the snapshot .dsc and upload it with a new changelog entry
<cwayne_> mfisch, alright, im gonna go afk for a bit, ping me when you try it out
<mfisch> cwayne_: will do
<barry> lool: tell you what.  i'm going keep fixing bugs until near my eod, then i'll tag and upload to that ppa (although i think i had some permission problems with that last time?)
<lool> barry: PPA >> ok, then to another PPA, it doens't really matter where; it's the one we use for staging builds, but I'd just upload by hand anyway
<popey> lool: running 76 here, what is the test case for mediaplayer?
<lool> popey: that's what I was asking ogra; I think it's when playing long movies
<popey> ah
<lool> popey: FYI there's a regression in 76 anyway
<popey> there is
<popey> phone doesn't ring or beep on calls/sms
<barry> lool: this is the packaging branch.  i'll leave this in a state where you can easily `bzr bd` the package at my eod, and it's fine to upload it whenever you get online in the morning.  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/client.pkg
<lool> popey: there's an upstart-property-watcher issue and the missing ringtone
<lool> barry: ok cool
<popey> ok
<barry> lool +1
<lool> barry: I might not be able to commit there either, but that's ok
<barry> lool: hopefully you won't need to, but i can try to fiddle the perms if you want
<lool> barry: so looking at the list, this seems really good; just missing manifests?
<lool> phased updates and alias tracking are there
<lool> download progress
<lool> and auto download again
<cwayne_> mfisch, btw just updated qt5 on my phone from that ppa
<barry> lool: manifests?
<ChickenCutlass> lool, what is the sound issue
<mfisch> cwayne_: and?
<cwayne_> mfisch, first boot, scopes were there
<cwayne_> mfisch, gonna try 10 reboots again before i go afk
<cwayne_> ChickenCutlass, any idea why mediascanner doesnt use grl-local-metadata?
<lool> ChickenCutlass: (Ricardo is on it)
<ChickenCutlass> cwayne_, because you didn't write the code
<lool> popey: apparently mediaplayer AP tests were enough to trigger
<popey> k
<cwayne_> ChickenCutlass, it's a gsettings key brochacho
<cwayne_> codes already written
<lool> popey: Ricardo S said these pass fine in 76
<mfisch> cwayne_: okay I'm freezing sevile then
<cwayne_> mfisch, wait and see if this fixes albumart for you
<ChickenCutlass> cwayne_, I really don't know -- bro, not sure who owns that
<mfisch> cwayne_: yep
<cwayne_> if it does, we can override the gsettings key and have albumart work
<plars> stgraber: looks good now, thanks :)
<alecu> sergiusens, jdstrand: dpkg-architecture is a perl script that does a lot of stuff, and ends up calling "dpkg --print-architecture"
<alecu> I think I'll be using just that
<mfisch> cwayne_: testing now
<pmcgowan> cwayne_, sounds like a bug
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, yeah, it would make sense to parse the filesystem for available metadata as well as online sources
<cwayne_> at least makes sense to me
<mfisch> cwayne_: I wonder if we can just re-use the bug I filed?
<pmcgowan> cwayne_, for any sample data provided makes sense
<mfisch> although it's 2 separate issues
<sergiusens> alecu, sounds good, as you don't need the triplets
<mfisch> cwayne_: okay so I moved the file like you said and ran gsettings and still no cover art
<jdstrand> alecu: that sounds very reasonable IIUC that you are filtering by arch
<cwayne_> mfisch, does grep local ~/.cache/upstart/mediascanner.log show anything?
<mfisch> cwayne_: I see it doing a scan, anything I should see?
<mfisch> cwayne_: and the rename was to that crazy path or to cover.jpg
<mfisch> ?
<cwayne_> the crazy path
<cwayne_> album-blah-blah.jpeg
<cwayne_> mfisch, btw with the new qt5, 10 reboots, scopes showed up 10/10
<cwayne_> 10/10 would scope again
<mfisch> cwayne_: ncie
<cjwatson> alecu: Hm, maybe this should be wrapped using click; but for now, you should use "dpkg --print-architecture" (not dpkg-architecture, which is a developer tool)
<cjwatson> sergiusens,jdstrand: ^- for reference
<cjwatson> (ah, and now I see that you got there in scrollback)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, always good to get re assurance :-)
<mfisch> cwayne_: any ideas?
<cwayne_> mfisch, are you sure you set the key right and have the right filename?
<mfisch> cwayne_: I pasted your crazy path: /home/phablet/.cache/media-art/album-4cbb87d0b1f826c892c7a95518c54aea-d0bb19d7e29f213abb959593165765db.jpeg
<cwayne_> mfisch, and what about the gsettings key
<mfisch> com.canonical.mediascanner metadata-sources [('grl-tmdb', 'grl-tmdb', {'api-key': 'TDB:REPLACE-DUMMY-KEY'}), ('grl-lastfm-albumart', 'grl-lastfm-albumart', {}), ('grl-local-metadata', 'grl-local-metadata', {})]
<alecu> cjwatson: great. Yup, found that too, thanks!
<cwayne_> mfisch, huh, goddamnit
<karni> Do we downscale art resources on the fly in UTouch? Are they cached?
 * karni expects a question @Deview why are we not conserving CPU if we're downscaling all resources on the fly, if that's the case
<mfisch> karni: not sure
<charles> is there a Right Way to do environment variable-based debugging logs in Qt, a la g_debug()?
<charles> qDebug() seems to only be togglable at compile time
<karni> It is either install time (which I doubt, but I wish!) or runtime.
<cwayne_> mfisch, it seems we don't set XDG_CACHE_HOME
<doanac> veebers: I just added a comment to your MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fixing_backend_being_none/+merge/188762
<cwayne_> mfisch, which grl-local-metadata uses
<veebers> doanac: ack, will check
<doanac> let me know if you need help re-creating
<mfisch> cwayne_: we set most everything else in an upstart job
<cwayne_> mfisch, yeah but we dont set that
<mfisch> okay I'll try it
<cwayne_> mfisch, i just added it to our custom-env.conf, lets see if it does anything for me
<cwayne_> i wish i knew how to get logs from grilo
<mfisch> cwayne_: there's a job called xdg-dirs already
<cwayne_> mfisch, and it's not set in there
<jdstrand> ogra_: I just can't reproduce your issue. 25 boots, 25 no apparmor_parser. reviewed scripts, reviewed bootcharts. this was on grouper. I am going to try with mako now, but have to do it on stable instead of proposed for now
<jdstrand> ogra_: your output from the click-apparmor upstart job though-- that shows that apparmor was updated, or that maybe there was a problem with accessing the md5sums
<jdstrand> reboot
<jdstrand> meh
<cwayne_> mfisch, it worked for me, i even made sure to disable the lastfm one
<cwayne_> unless it's just cached.. let me remove the music and re-push it maybe
<mfisch> cwayne_: nope
<mfisch> cwayne_: still fails here
<mfisch> take out your sim card
<cwayne_> no
<cwayne_> this is my only phone
<cwayne_> mfisch, just tried recopying it over and moved the albumart out of the way, making sure it fails first
<mfisch> cwayne_: nobody's gonna call you!
<cwayne_> mfisch, MY MOM MIGHT
<cwayne_> mfisch, ok, failed as expected, moving the file back and rebooting
<cwayne_> mfisch, \o/
<cwayne_> works for me
<mhall119> App Showdown winners announced! http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/10/winners-of-the-2013-ubuntu-app-showdown/
<karni> What is the proper way to ask for device orientation? Is there something better than: property bool isHorizontal = width >= height; ?
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1nlx69/winners_of_the_2013_ubuntu_app_showdown_announced/ too
<cwayne_> mfisch, im gonna push up a branch, will you try it and see if it works for you?
<mfisch> cwayne_: sure thing bro
<cwayne_> mfisch, i wonder if my disabling lastfm somehow made it work
<mfisch> cwayne_: I've got a meeting but I can do it during
<cwayne_> like maybe it tries lastfm, it doesnt work, then says fuck it and bails
<pmcgowan> mhall119, nice
<popey> yay mhall119
<mfisch> cwayne_: and what is the errno for "fuck it"?
<karni> mfisch: -69 maybe
<karni> Anyone knows the _proper_ way to query current device orientation?
<karni> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/get-started/responding-to-orientation sure does say "implement orientation", but is limited to "set this flag to true to enable it"
<cwayne_> mfisch, is an upstart job in .config/upstart/ run the same way was in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ ?
<karni> It might be helpful when desining flexible layouts to know the orientation, and I was wondering if a simple dimention comparison was the way to do it.
<mfisch> cwayne_: I think so
<cwayne_> mfisch, lp:~cwayne18/sevilerow/local-art
<cwayne_> mfisch, now im actually gonna go afk, like i said i would an hour ago :)
<cwayne_> ill do a fresh flash in the meantime, and see if this branh works when i get back
<anders3408> hello... :)
<anders3408> after adding the patch for apparmor v3 to my kernel , ubuntu touch fails to boot , lxc container always fails to mount .. even with apparmor=0 is added
<mhall119> karni: I think using Qt's Screen is the way to check: http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtQuick.Window.Screen/
<w-flo> anders3408, not sure if this helps: check /var/log/kern.log for apparmor DENIED messages
<anders3408> w-flo:  aa-status says module not loaded, and no apparmor related lines in kern.log
<w-flo> then that's obviously not your problem... *shrugs*
<karni> mhall119: Thank you
<karni> mhall119: That's some sort of staging server? Why the ip?
<mhall119> karni: yeah, it's staging for what will be on developer.ubuntu.com son
<mhall119> soon
<karni> mhall119: thank you, I'll note it down
<anders3408> w-flo:  correct , thats what i dont get :) another question for you :) : first bootup normally is fine, if i reboot it fails due to ubuntu mounts /system before lxc-container mounts system partitions, so in the lxc container it fails to mount it. do you have any idea on what i can do to that ?
<w-flo> hm.. why does it fail in the container? I believe it simply mounts twice for me
<anders3408> w-flo i dont know , and i dont know
<anders3408> ups :)
<anders3408> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/107310930968828806488/posts/CFQn91RRJ1W
<w-flo> anders3408, tbh I have no idea what causes /system in the container to be populated... I'm just glad it works for me
<anders3408> w-flo:  check link from above :)
<w-flo> so is this after reboot and it works now?
<anders3408> nope :) its just a post with my 2nd find5 i got from mhall119 today :)
<w-flo> oh, cool :)
<w-flo> anyway, I feel like firing up euro truck sim 2 now.. so.. bye bye :)
<mhall119> anders3408: looking good :)
<w-flo> good luck with fixing the mount.. took me more than a month to fix mounts because I was using an ext3 partition instead of ext4 without noticing it :P
<cwayne_> mfisch, any luck?
<mfisch> cwayne_: not yet, still on call
<mfisch> cwayne_: will try in 10
<cwayne_> mfisch, k
<mfisch> cwayne_: should this just work?
<cwayne_> mfisch, in theory but it doesn't, it's not setting the dconf key
<cwayne_> and i cant figure out why
<nhaines> Not sure if this is the right place, but I want to know where to grab the Ubuntu App Showdown winners to run on my PC.
<mfisch> fighting with msising scopes
<mfisch> why on your pc?
<mfisch> cwayne_: yes, still broken
<cwayne_> mfisch, i just told you it would be
<cwayne_> i cant figure out why the dconf key isn't updating
<cwayne_> even if i add a lock
<doanac> veebers: did my feedback on your MP make sense?
<mfisch> cwayne_: let me look
<cwayne_> i wonder if i typo'd somewhere or something
<veebers> doanac: hmm, let me check my logs as I seem to recall issues with the indicators_client tests too
<veebers> doanac: how are you running that tests?
<doanac> veebers: i've got it down to just running: phablet-test-run -n -v unity8.indicators_client.tests.test_battery.TestDisplayMenus.test_auto_bright_switch
<veebers> doanac: right, that's the failing test I have in my log too for both my branch and saucy version of autopilot
<veebers> doanac: I think it might be an issue with the test itself (or something related) let me investigate further
<lool> mhr3: Hey
<mfisch> cwayne_: mediascanner may be changing it?
<doanac> veebers: hmm. its working in daily image testing, and I think i confirmed it worked earlier
<lool> mhr3: do you know stuff about icon search path for application scope?
<cwayne_> mfisch, but i even added a lock on mine
<lool> mhr3: any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/click-update-manager/install-icon/+merge/188447 wouldn't work?
<veebers> doanac: hmm, maybe the difference is the system running (i.e. I used: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --no-backup) for my run
<veebers> doanac: would that be different to what your running?
<doanac> veebers: hmm. we use --bootstrap
<cwayne_> lool, this one should work: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/click-update-manager/fix-icon/+merge/188496
<mfisch> lool: it does work but there were some unresolved arguments
<veebers> doanac: odd. Well his is the failure I see (using either autopilot): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6185809/
<lool> mfisch, cwayne_: Right, was trying to find out from unity folks why pixmaps wasn't used
<lool> just to get to the bottom of the argument
<veebers> which, to me, wouldn't indicate a regression in that autopilot branch
<doanac> veebers: you probably need to install the unity8-autopilot package
<lool> mfisch, cwayne_: Actually I see it's just an abstain
<cwayne_> mfisch, weird, dconf read /com/canonical/mediascanner/metadata-sources returns nothing
<Netscape128> Hello.
<Netscape128> I have a question about the Ubuntu Touch.
<lool> ralsina: Hey
<Netscape128> Will it be available to American users with Sprint PCS soon?
<ralsina> lool: hi
<lool> ralsina: Please would you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/click-update-manager/fix-icon/+merge/188496 again (see previous upstream merger error); also would you please grant me right to top approve other branches in future lp:click-update-manager?
<ralsina> lool: that has a needsfixing from CI?
<ralsina> oh, right, it's the autolanding failure
<Netscape128> hello
<doanac> veebers: its odd to me it works when you run the whole suite. its only a problem when you try to run that testcase
<ralsina> lool: I'll add you to ubuntuone-hackers I think that should do it
<Netscape128> Hello?
<sergiusens> doanac, veebers --bootstrap and --no-backup are aliases
<mfisch> Netscape128: is sprint pcs cdma?
<Netscape128> for 3g, yes
<veebers> doanac: that is odd :-\
<mfisch> Netscape128: then you should be able to use it on one of the supported phones
<veebers> sergiusens: thanks for the clarification
<ralsina> lool: added you to ubuntu one client engineering which should indirectly let you top-approve
<lool> thanks
<Netscape128> so if i switch to android and want ubuntu touch i can just download it?
<Netscape128> oh, it's not out yet...
<nhaines> mfisch: because I don't have Ubuntu installed on my phone at the moment and probably won't for another week, but I want to test the Reddit client anyway.
<cwayne_> mfisch, this is very frustrating
<Netscape128> or is it?
<Netscape128> it's not out yet for the average user?
<mfisch> Netscape128: it's still a developer preview for now
<mfisch> Netscape128: 1.0 is this month
<Netscape128> oh darn
<Netscape128> oh wll
<mfisch> Netscape128: what device do you have?
<Netscape128> well*
<nhaines> October 17th, in fact.
<Netscape128> an iphone at the moment but i'm gonna switch to complete linux
<nhaines> Netscape128: keep this page in mind.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Netscape128> meaning, some distro on my computer, some distro on my phone, etc.
<mfisch> cwayne_: I had to re-flash then I'll catch up and help
<cwayne_> mfisch, k
<Netscape128> I'll certainly keep that in mind.
<Netscape128> Wait, it will work on the first generation Kindle Fire?
<Netscape128> Cool! I have one, but the pins are bent on it.
<cwayne_> oh my god the keyboard is so much better now
<nhaines> Might be worth playing with, but it looks like it's not well supported: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/otter
<mhr3> lool, i do remember that /usr/share/pixmaps is not searched by qt
<lool> mhr3: Ok; there is actually a solution in the pipe that I thought didn't make consensus, but it was good enough after all
<mhr3> lool, fwiw icons are usually installed in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ that branch makes the icon theme-specific
<cwayne_> sergiusens, happroval? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/phablet-config-timezone-fix/+merge/188727
<lool> mhr3: right, the actual branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/click-update-manager/fix-icon/+merge/188496
<cwayne_> mfisch, i don't get how i got this to work last time
<mhr3> lool, yea, that's the one i meant by "that branch"
<sergiusens> cwayne_, in my queue
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ta
<lool> mhr3: so we should be installing to hicolor/apps/144 instead?
<lool> mfisch: Would you be tempted to fix the path as suggested by mhr3 above and to fix the dh_install failure (need to update .install I guess)
<lool> dh_install: usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/apps/144/update_manager_icon.png exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<sergiusens> cwayne_, in line 56 there's an extra space after false
<mfisch> lool: hmm, I built that package and tested it
<mfisch> lool: let me redo it
<mfisch> lool: can qml packages be arch all instead of any?
<lool> mfisch: yes
<lool> mfisch: see e.g. music-app
<mfisch> okay I'd like to fix that too, it makes it super annoying to build
<mfisch> mhr3: okay the icons need to go into hicolor?
<mfisch> they were pretty set on not adding a .install file and fixing this in CMakeLists
<mhr3> mfisch, should be good, yea, but pls check on the phone, i'm not sure it's common there as well
<karni> Suppose my QML app has a dependency not in ubuntu-sdk-13.10. (whatever dependency, really) How would I go about including in in the package? Can I do that?
<mfisch> mhr3: almost every app has icons in ubuntu-mobile
<mhr3> mfisch, yea, cause that's the theme phone is using currently
<mfisch> and which size of the multitude of sizes in hicolor shall I choose?
<mhr3> mfisch, ideally a scalable and a bunch of rendered pngs with specific size
<mhr3> mfisch, but if you have just 144, just put it in ubuntu-mobile as everyone else, it's not time to start doing things properly few days before release :P
<mfisch> okay well I can do the 3 that gallery does
<mfisch> 64, 128, and 256
<mfisch> but I can't do it right this second, it will be in a few hours
<mfisch> mhr3: will anyone be awake who can top approve it then?
<mhr3> europeans won't :)
<mfisch> yeah I know
<karni> Would you guys say ubuntu-html5-theme is a framework? It's a bit more than styling, but wouldn't be a far fetched selection of words?
<karni> alex-abreu: ↑ You might know :)
<cwayne_> sergiusens, fixed
<sergiusens> cwayne_, happroving
<cwayne_> sergiusens, thank you sir, and as always, sorry for pestering :)
<mfisch> cwayne_: can you test this package of icons?
<mfisch> cwayne_: its in ~mfisch/tmp on people.cc
<mfisch> lool: I've got all the icons packaged up
<lool> mfisch: cool
<lool> I'm off to bed though
<mfisch> lool: okay, I'll do one more test and then push it
<mfisch> lool: why do I need to specify files in .install when cmakelists adds them for me?
<karni>     // We disable the geolocation API for now, as it's still under development
<karni>     // for Ubuntu Touch
<karni> Does that still hold?
<karni> This is from the QR code scanner example.
<cwayne_> mfisch, testing
<cwayne_> mfisch, +1, works
<mfisch> cwayne_: thanks
<karni> achiang: Sent you an e-mail. I think that'll be it for today. Do you think you could go through it and possibly reply before EOD?
<karni> achiang: I can start making stuff pretty tomorrow.
<karni> Stealing pictures from our design sites, etc.
<leipsfur> Hey everyone
<leipsfur> I have a question about software compatibility with Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus device
<leipsfur> Is the software I have available on my x86 desktop PC also available on a Nexus device with Ubuntu touch?
<cjwatson> Depends on the layer.  Ubuntu Touch doesn't run X, so desktop-level software typically doesn't run unported.
<cjwatson> Things that are command-line-only are generally also available for the armhf architecture and would work, although you'd need to remount read-write (and sacrifice system-image updates) to install them.
<leipsfur> Okay, because I wonder if I could just use it as a notebook/tablet combo with a docking station
<leipsfur> Would Java desktop applications work? JetBrains IDEA to be more specific
<cjwatson> No.
<cjwatson> We do plan to make that kind of converged use case work, but it's in the nearish-future plans rather than something that will work today or in 13.10.
<leipsfur> Is it possible to install X and have Ubuntu Touch run Gnome 3?
<cjwatson> It wouldn't be Ubuntu Touch.  Er, you could try to do something like the old Nexus images before the Ubuntu Touch project really got started.  It would take you quite a long time.
<cjwatson> (That was just Nexus 7)
<leipsfur> Yea... it seems like Ubuntu Touch is not really what I want. It
<cjwatson> It's possible Xmir would be feasible once the touch images switch to Mir
<cjwatson> I'm not an expert on that
<leipsfur> *It's cool to have a command line and now artifical boundaries
<leipsfur> but actually I just want a Linux Desktop on a tablet
<cjwatson> That kind of thing is in the 14.04/14.10 set of goals
<cjwatson> (I forget exactly where it is right now)
<leipsfur> oh, really? That sounds interesting
<cjwatson> Under the general heading of "convergence"
<RAOF> cjwatson: XMir-on-phone requires a driver we haven't (yet) written.
<cjwatson> ^- expert
<RAOF> Also, generally no OpenGL support on phone or tablet hardware, so desktop GL apps won't work, and I don't expect we'll try the huge task of implementing desktop GL on GLES :)
<leipsfur> Okay, I never used any GL software on my current notebook I know of right now
<leipsfur> Okay, well thank you a lot cjwatson and RAOF for your time you were a big help!
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-03
<achiang> hm, what does this mean: ERROR:phablet-flash:https://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/mako/index.json cannot be retrieved
<achiang> 404 in the web browser
<achiang> maybe it's being rebuilt
<achiang> meh
<stgraber> achiang: this means you didn't update your device in quite some time
<stgraber> achiang: or phablet-flash
<stgraber> in this case
<achiang> stgraber: i just ran the exact same command ~1.5 hours ago and it succeeded
<stgraber> achiang: not with daily as a channel name it didn't
<stgraber> achiang: that channel has been deprecated since the 16th and was removed from the server on the 26th
<achiang> stgraber: you are right, i typed the wrong command
<achiang> sorry, i am dumb :)
<achiang> stgraber: i was using bash history from the wrong gnome-terminal :-/
<stgraber> wow, you must have a pretty long history to still have that channel name in there :)
<achiang> pack rat ;)
<mfisch> is anyone awake who can top approve a merge into a ubuntuone-hackers branch?
<mfisch> achiang: you should be using devel or devel-proposed
<achiang> mfisch: right, i used the wrong command from bash history by accident
<pkunal-parmar> My Nexus 4 with ubuntu touch on it, won't power on, can any one help ?
<mfisch> pkunal-parmar: this has been discussed on the mailing list some.
<mfisch> pkunal-parmar: some tricks are use a wall charger for a few hours, or take the battery in and out
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<mfisch> pkunal-parmar: look at this archive too there's some mail there about it: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<pkunal-parmar> does it happens because of battery drain ?
<pkunal-parmar> sure, I will have a look
<mfisch> I don't know the reason
<robot> hello?
<Guest79607> is somebody online?
<robot20> robot20
<robot20> hello?
<AskUbuntu> will ubuntu for phones (release in 2 weeks i think) support the "phone" funktion? | http://askubuntu.com/q/352980
<nhaines> What's the current recommended way to set the system timezone on Ubuntu Touch?
<kevin___> hey, whos got ubuntu running on their galaxy s4?
<didrocks> rsalveti: FYI: go ahead on your 2 requests when you are ready
<jibel> with MIR enabled application randomly failed to start, which information would be useful to attach to a bug report?
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Hello I'm trying to follow http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426924 and I'm stuck on the partitioning stage
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> it keeps giving me a bogus error
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> saying the /internal isn't a directory
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> This is obvs on an HP TouchPad
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> /media/internal is a directory, but not /internal, which is why it doesn't make any sense.
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Anyone?
<__jim__> is there an expected date when ubuntu touch will be ready for cdma?
<nhaines> __jim__: I don't think there are any plans to support it.
<__jim__> ooooh well, I thought I'd see, thanks!
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> http://pastebin.com/Af1uY4Hc
<popey> Huzzah! Ringing and sms tones works in image 78
<Lupus> Hello everyone
<Lupus> I have a quick question about ubuntu touch...
<Lupus> i assume this is the correct place?
<popey> !ask | Lupus
<ubot5> Lupus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lupus> hahah, well, wondering if ubuntu touch is going to work on all android devices, or only those mentioned as supported - or if the supported ones are the only ones with rollback options if it goes wrong. I have an old samsung galaxy y i want to try it with
<nhaines> Lupus: theoretically, it can run on any Android device with high enough specs, but in real life, it'll only work on the phones that have had it ported to them.
<nhaines> The good news, though, is that if you have a factory Android image, you should be able to recover back to it if it doesn't work.
<Lupus> That isnt a problem, i dont use that phone at all any more. Hm, its not a high spec phone
<Lupus> thanks dude, ill just go try when salamander comes out soon :D
<nhaines> October 17th.  :)
<nhaines> JohnLea: nice job on the 13.10 wallpaper.  I like how smooth it looks.
<JohnLea> nhaines; thanks but don't thank me, it was Michal Izydorczyk who did this one
<nhaines> JohnLea: I'll have to drop him a note then if I can find his email.  :)
<nhaines> And now I have.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Virus Appreciation Day! :-D
<gema> popey: am I supposed to be able to upgrade from image 75 to 78 on devel-proposed via the UI?
<UrbanRunnerX> can someone please help me??
<popey> i have not personally tested that scenario
<popey> UrbanRunnerX: if you ask your question, we can try
<gema> popey: I know they were landing a new upgrade mechanism on 73, so the first image that we are promoting to current with that is 78
<JamesTait> Is there a supported way to sync the calendar app with a CalDAV source?
<gema> popey: I will go to current and try tomorrow
<popey> JamesTait: no
<UrbanRunnerX> just dont want to sound dumb tho, but
<UrbanRunnerX> im still trying to just get everything loaded in my computer and getting held up with the phablet-dev-bootstrap
<gema> UrbanRunnerX: I sound dumb every day, no worries, peole here are quite understanding :)
<UrbanRunnerX> sticking at the public key not found
<UrbanRunnerX> just trying to get all these tools and what not loaded first obv
<gema> UrbanRunnerX: what are you trying to do? if you could give a bit of context on that it'd help
<JamesTait> OK, obvious next question is obvious: is there an unsupported way?  For example, does the calendar app integrate with e-d-s, so I could use syncevolution to achieve my goal?
<gema> UrbanRunnerX: get everything loaded for what?
<UrbanRunnerX> just trying to follow the ubuntu porting guide and just trying to get my "development enviroment" all installed
<gema> UrbanRunnerX: ah, ok, not mything, but I am sure someone else in the channel can help you
<UrbanRunnerX> not trying any of the porting??
<UrbanRunnerX> or any porting exp???
<popey> UrbanRunnerX: can you pastebin the error you're seeing?
<UrbanRunnerX> its a screenshot
<UrbanRunnerX> how can i post that
<popey> imgur
<UrbanRunnerX> ok nvm, just copied it, sorry new to the developing world so thought id start here but hard to do so when i can't more futher
<UrbanRunnerX> sorry its such a long one but just showing the terminal command i used and full results
<UrbanRunnerX> http://pastebin.com/AMdeJ4YB
<UrbanRunnerX> have to send another pastebin didn't get it al
<UrbanRunnerX> nvm its all there
<popey> UrbanRunnerX: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2182938/gpg-warning-unsafe-ownership-on-configuration-file-gpg-fingerprint-on-ubun
 * popey prematurely celebrates with tea
<UrbanRunnerX> ill check back in a little to see if that helps thanks
<UrbanRunnerX> just checked to see if that file/folder was even there thru search and can't find
<loukariellow> hello everybody. I never used irc and I hope i'm doing it right. I have a question: I noticed that none of mediacom tablet are listed in "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices". Has anybody ever tried to install touch on one of these devices?
<UrbanRunnerX>  found out it has something to do with the "key" for my gnu, guess it was never imported haha
<popey> UrbanRunnerX: huzzah
<popey> loukariellow: if it's not on that list, probably not
<popey> loukariellow: unless someone on xda has tried and hasn't had success or hasn't documented their success
<popey> or other reasons I can't think of
<loukariellow> ok thanks. I just wanted to be sure
<UrbanRunnerX> could always attempted to build it yourself, then run into a brickwall over small stuff and i didn't even get to any of the building stages :p
<UrbanRunnerX> im trying to get a d2spr build
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> >_> <_<
<UrbanRunnerX> whats that about :p
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> me?
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> UrbanRunnerX: maybe you can help
<UrbanRunnerX> i would if i could im hung in trying to get the gpg key matched
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> I have a simple problem that maybe can be fixed
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> I was trying to follow this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426924 earlier, but I hit a wall when trying to run create_partitions.sh
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> this is the error:
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> http://pastebin.com/Af1uY4Hc
<pete-woods> jodh: hi
<jodh> pete-woods: hi
<pete-woods> jodh: I've been seeing something strange with an upstart session job (hud) on my desktop machine (I think others have too)
<pete-woods> jodh: basically, the DBus environment variables weren't being set (I dumped the environment from inside the job)
<pete-woods> jodh: this MR fixed the problem (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/fix-hud-activation/+merge/188090)
<pete-woods> jodh: also strange was that when I looked into ~/.dbus/session/*, the environment definition in there is different to the one in my live environment (i.e. echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS)
<popey> OMG! Headphones work now!?
 * popey abuses the music app for a while
<xnox> pete-woods: jodh: commented on that merge proposal RE:dbus job. https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/fix-hud-activation/+merge/188090
<pete-woods> xnox: ack, the interesting part is that this also failed on a running desktop session
<pete-woods> I'm scared that there's some kind of hard to reproduce bug in upstart that fails to pass on the DBus environment set in the dbus job
<xnox> pete-woods: check the tests for setting environment variables in upstart, we have pleora of tests to verify correct environment for each job. I'm suspecting ordering problem: where anything dbus-activates session dbus, ahead of session-dbus reaching "started".
<davmor2> Morning all
<pete-woods> xnox: this was a running desktop session, the environment was set properly in the shell, it just wasn't appearing in the upstart job
<xnox> pete-woods: what do you mean "properly set in the shell"?
<pete-woods> xnox: if I type "echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" it gives the right value in terminal
<davmor2> a new day, a new image
<mhr3_> xnox, think this bootchart shows that upstart does indeed start dbus-daemon
<mhr3_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<mhr3_> or i'm reading it wrong... one of those :)
<xnox> pete-woods: right, so your terminal was launched after "started JOB=dbus" event was emitted, anything that is launched between "starting JOB=dbus" and "started JOB=dbus" will have DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS set, which actually isn't spawned yet.
<xnox> mhr3_: which of the two upstarts? =) we are talking about session-dbus, not system-dbus. Or do bootcharts cover both?
<ogra_> xnox, yes
<pete-woods> xnox: I am manually running "start hud" and "stop hud" to test an in-session services
<pete-woods> *service
<mhr3_> xnox, they do, but that's why i might be reading it wrong
<ogra_> pete-woods, the same code is in an /etc/profile.d script we ship that gets executed on start
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> >_> >_>
<ogra_> pete-woods, theoretically the var should already be in your env
<xnox> ogra_: hm, i think i'd rather want the --debug log on session upstart somewhere.
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /etc/profile.d/dbus-source.sh
<ogra_> # truncate obsolete ~/.dbus-session file if it exists
<ogra_> [ -e $HOME/.dbus-session ] && echo >$HOME/.dbus-session
<ogra_> # source dbus address from new location
<ogra_> [ -e $HOME/.cache/upstart/dbus-session ] && . $HOME/.cache/upstart/dbus-session
<xnox> jodh: do we have the graphviz for session-upstart?
<ogra_> export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> pete-woods, ^^^
<mhr3_> xnox, what is the upstart-dbus-bridge process?
<xnox> ogra_: ouch, you want $ initctl set-env DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS as well!
<ogra_> xnox, !
<xnox> ogra_: cause otherwise anything started by upstart will not know about correct bus address.
<xnox> ogra_: see /usr/share/upstart/session/dbus.conf for the example.
<xnox> ogra_: or better just do $ start dbus ;-)
<pete-woods> ogra_: that file is only there on touch, right? I was seeing this issue on the desktop
<xnox> mhr3_: man upstart-dbus-bridge ? it's a bridge - thus it emits events, which jobs can react to from things that happen on dbus - e.g. objects apearing/going away, messages broadcasted etc.
<ogra_> xnox, if dbus does that already, it should be all fine
<mhr3_> xnox, ah, right... ok
<ogra_> xnox, the profile.d file is for non graphical logins ... sudo etc
<xnox> ogra_: yeah =/
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> >_> >_>
<ogra_> xnox, if dbus stratup has exported it into upstart all should be fine
<xnox> ogra_: i'm not so sure.
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> the login shell connects to the running upstart session
<xnox> ogra_: is the user-session dbus job used at all?
<ogra_> xnox, see http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<xnox> ogra_: i like text not pictures =)
<ogra_> it is used but goes into some weird zombie state after startup
 * ogra_ doesnt have any text that would visualize this :P
<xnox> ogra_: in essence "$ env | grep DBUS_" should match "$ initctl list-env | grep DBUS" if they don't, things will be broken.
<xnox> ogra_: and if one is updating login ENV with new dbus, the running upstart user-session's environment should be updated to match.
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env |grep DBUS
<ogra_> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-ecBUlQCJwE
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl list-env |grep DBUS
<ogra_> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-ecBUlQCJwE
<ogra_> same on terminal
<ogra_> the sudo side will stop working if you restart  the graphical session  without sudo re-login though
<xnox> right, so that's all good.
<ogra_> but thats a limitation of the design ... sadly
<xnox> can you restart graphical session?
<ogra_> xnox, well, look at the chart, nothng is good
<xnox> hm.
<ogra_> dbus-daemo goes into zombie state right after start (assumingly waiting for the hud to show up)
<ogra_> and after about 30secs the session startup moves on (indicators start etc)
<ogra_> we need to get rid of that hang on startup, but i have no idea where it comes from
<pete-woods> ogra_: can you try (to humour me) this change? (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/fix-hud-activation/+merge/188090)
<pete-woods> probably it's as easy as anything to just manually apply it to the device
<ogra_> yeah, just need to make it writable ... one sec
<ogra_> pete-woods, hmm, isnt that code the wrong way round ?
<ogra_> i would assume you want to source the file before exporting the var you read from it
<pete-woods> ogra_: that fix worked for me on the desktop, feel free to try it the other way around, though
<jodh> pete-woods: that won't work due to what ogra just said, but also because you set the var in the pre-start, but it won't apply to the exec
<jodh> pete-woods: you'd need to 'initctl set-env' the variable in pre-start for it to apply in exec, or change exec to a script, source and then exec hud-service.
<ogra_> yeah, nothing changes, boot still takes as long (i dont have bootchart on this install, but there is no 20sec speedup for sure)
<ogra_> jodh, well, the point is that dbus already does that on startup
<ogra_> jodh, theoretically the var should be available to the job
<ogra_> via the upstart env
<jodh> ogra_: still reading the scroll back, but that fix is entirely incorrect
<ogra_> right
<pete-woods> jodh, ogra_: my testing for that was commenting out the pre-start script, hud doesn't start, uncommenting, hud starts
<pete-woods> never mind though, I'm just glad ogra_'s bootchart shows the problem
<davmor2> ogra_: phablet-flash failed it seems to of wiped my phone but not put anything on.  Is there some magic incantation to make it run from the fastboot page?
<ogra_> pete-woods, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187560/ something like that would probably work
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187575/
<pete-woods> ogra_: did that help with your boot?
<pete-woods> (i.e. your fixed version)
<ogra_> pete-woods, nope ... and i dont see anything related to hud in the processlist
<ogra_> but the above would be syntactically correct (though you have that var in your env already)
<mhr3_> ogra_, does the bootchart change in any way if you remove the dbus service file for hud?
<mhr3_> then dbus should just throw an error immediately and not wait for anything
<ogra_> mhr3_, i dont have bootchart installed anymore ... got to re-setup that stuff again (i do daily image testing too)
<ogra_> davmor2, looks like your cable or so
<ogra_> davmor2, boot into recovery and start over with -d maguro added
<davmor2> thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks that looks to be working now
<ogra_> mhr3_, no change http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dr20131003-2.png
<mhr3_> ogra_, and you removed /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.canonical.hud.service right?
<ogra_> mhr3_, nope
<mhr3_> ogra_, what was the change then?
<ogra_> mhr3_, adding pete-woods' change
<ogra_> to export the dbus session address
<mhr3_> ah, ok
<mhr3_> so do we have a proper fix yet?
<ogra_> no
 * ogra_ switches the upstart job to "start on started dbus" and removes the service file 
<ogra_> lets see
<ogra_> !
<mhr3_> that's not really a fix
<pete-woods> ogra_: should you make unity8 wait on hud, then?
<ogra_> 5sec after the google logo went away i have a shell on screen !!!
<pete-woods> wow
<ogra_> pete-woods, i thought it does that internally already
<pete-woods> ogra: I thought it needs dbus service activation for that, but whatever, there is clearly something wrong with HUD
<pete-woods> or hud activation at least
<mhr3_> jodh, so any idea why the env var wouldn't be set in the hud job even though the dbus job has set-env --global in its pre-start script?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dr20131003-3.png
<ogra_> onder 1min now
<ogra_> *under
<ogra_> oh, the total is moot ...
<ogra_> but you can see everything just starts a lot earlier
<ogra_> ah, well, but no hud
<mhr3_> why does ubuntu-download start dbus-daemon?
<mhr3_> ubuntu-download-manager
<ogra_> dunno
<ogra_> but you will notice that the zombie state of the session dbus is gone
<ogra_> so my theory is ...
<mhr3_> oh wait, that's dbus-daemon running dbus-daemon
<ogra_> unity8 tries to fire up the hud service via dbus
<ogra_> but hud takes to long to respond
<ogra_> which then turns dbus into a pumpkin
<ogra_> which in turn makes unity8 simply wait for a timeout (seemingly taking about 20sec)
<mhr3_> well hud can't connect to dbus, that's why there's all the waiting
<mhr3_> and that's because of the envvar not set
<mhr3_> and what pete-woods was asking about
<ogra_> the envvar is set
<ogra_> in the whole of the session upstart
<ogra_> it is exported into the upstart env by dbus when starting
<mhr3_> not inside hud-service
<pete-woods> ogra_: the reason I think the var isn't set is from basically replacing the hud binary with a bash script that does "env | sort > /tmp/hud/env"
<ogra_> inside the upstart session
<ogra_> as long as hud service stays in that env all is fine
<mhr3_> that's what you would think since upstart itself starts hud, but clearly it's not happening
<ogra_> but your current setup runs through dbus services, fires up a scrip in a subshell and that tries to exec the hud service
<pete-woods> ogra_: it still results in a "hud start", though, right?
<pete-woods> start hud, even
<ogra_> pete-woods, yes, but does dbus have access to the session upstart from where you call it ?
<ogra_> pete-woods, looking at the script i suspect the var isnt set ...
<mhr3_> ogra_, since the script checks for UPSTART_SESSION envvar, yes it does
<ogra_> mhr3_, it checks for it and takes a fallback path if it cant use it
<didrocks> ogra_: go away! it's off today
<ogra_> mhr3_, how do you know it isnt always taking the fallback path ?
<didrocks> mhr3_: stop annoying ogra_ ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, well, my session boots in google logo +5sec :)
<ogra_> instead of google logo + 1min :)
<didrocks> ogra_: waow? what's the magic?
<didrocks> no no, you won't trap me
<mhr3_> ogra_, cause your bootcharts show that upstart launches hud in the end
<ogra_> didrocks, disabling the hud :P
<didrocks> enjoy your holiday!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: really???
<ogra_> its not a solution yet
<ogra_> but a finally clear identification of the boot delay
<ogra_> didrocks, compare http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dr20131003-2.png with http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dr20131003-3.png
<ogra_> mhr3_, not in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dr20131003-3.png
<didrocks> ogra_: indeed, impressive
<ogra_> mhr3_, where i changed the upstart job to actually start and removed the .service file
<ogra_> (seemingly starting the upstart job doesnt start the hud at all though)
 * mhr3_ wants ctrl+f to work in bootcharts
<mhr3_> ogra_, yea... i see no hud there
<ogra_> right
<mhr3_> so not sure what point you're trying to make
<mhr3_> the only i see that the job wasn't started by anyone
<xnox> mhr3_: correct, so hud is dbus activated, by whatever first tries talking to it. and it's dbus-daemon that is launching it....... nothing to do with upstart as upstart doesn't control at all then when to start hud.
<pete-woods> but unity8 should be trying to start it
<xnox> pete-woods: well then, you should troubleshoot why unity8 is not starting to talk to hud as soon as.
<mhr3_> xnox, that's because ogra_ removed the service file, which was calling "start hud"
<xnox> sorry, i mean we should be troubleshooting why unity8 doesn't talk to hud.
<xnox> mhr3_: hm.
<xnox> now i'm confused =)
<mhr3_> hud is dbus-activated, and the dbus-daemon activated job calls upstart's "start hud"
<mhr3_> however crazy that is... it should work
<xnox> sure, but that's like eons too late.
<mhr3_> why would it be late? dbus will wait for it
<xnox> hud's start on condition should be to started as soon as possible instead.
 * ogra_ suspects you need something like a pkla file for policykit 
<mhr3_> xnox, why? lazy start ftw
<xnox> mhr3_: lazy start wastes time, we are event based and want to boot as soon as possible.
<xnox> mhr3_: you can then stop hud, and do lazy resume to save resources.
<pete-woods> xnox, mhr3_: whether it's a waste of time or not, it should still work
<ogra_> pete-woods, it works, but adds 30sec boot time ... we will switch to Mir the next days, that adds another 20sec to the boot ...
<xnox> ogra_: unless the dbus's environment is poluted, in which case "start hud" doesn't something entirely else.
<xnox> ogra_: can you change $ start hug in the .service file, to "$ start --no-wait hud" ?
<ogra_> pete-woods, this then causes the boot take long enough to only show the UI after powerd already blanked the screen, users think it didnt boot at all and crashed
<pete-woods> ogra_: so you're saying that HUD simply takes something like 30 seconds to start?
<ogra_> pete-woods, did you see the different bootcharts i posted over the last 30min ?
<xnox> .... pete-woods and any "tasks jobs that start on starting hud"
<ogra_> pete-woods, hud delays unity startup by 30sec
<mhr3_> ogra_, it'd be same if hud was able to actually talk to dbus
<ogra_> pete-woods, dropping the hud gets me the UI nearly immediately after the google logo goes away
<ogra_> mhr3_, thats not acceptable, why is it taking so long ?
<mhr3_> cause it can't connect
<mhr3_> and unity8 being stupid and doing blocking wait for it
<mhr3_> or libhud... whatever
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187749/
<ogra_> see the first two lines
<mhr3_> oh wow
<ogra_> you call into the system bus i bet
<ogra_> not into the session one
<pete-woods> hmm, okay, I'm surprised that unity didn't wait like 30 seconds for the HUD timeout
<ogra_> the system bus runs under the system upstart sessiion
<ogra_> pete-woods, thats what it does !
<ogra_> pete-woods, causing a 30sec bootup delay
<pete-woods> I thought you said you were getting unity to appear really soon when you diabled HUD?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> well, i didnt disable it ... i added "start on started dbus" to its session upstart job
<mhr3_> ogra_, that's session dbus log, right?
<ogra_> but it doesnt start ... unity8 doesnt wait either though
<ogra_> mhr3_, right
<mhr3_> eeh, let's just remove the hud upstart job and leave it on dbus activation
<mhr3_> clearly the interaction breaks something
<mhr3_> and being to do "stop hud" is not good enough reason to keep it
<xnox> ogra_: "start: Unknown job: hud" huh, it looks like dbus-daemon is talking to the wrong upstart.
<xnox> ogra_: when doing dbus-activate -> start hud
<ogra_> xnox, yeah
<xnox> ogra_: hm change it to "env && start hud" and see if UPSTART_SESSION is set?
<ogra_> well, i'm just rebooting with some debgging added to the script
<ogra_> giv it a few :) reboot takes :)
<Laney> Activating service name='com.canonical.hud'
<Laney> hud start/running, process 2456
<xnox> ogra_: and / or possibly cat the dbus-daemon environ
<ogra_> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/hud/dbus-activation-hack.sh
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187773/
<ogra_> thats the right one
<Laney> wtf is that hack
 * Laney goes blind
<ogra_> Laney, ask ted :)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo -u phablet -i
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env|grep UPSTART
<ogra_> UPSTART_SESSION=unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/1492
<ogra_> xnox, that one seems right
<Laney> it'll only start if UPSTART_SESSION is set
<Laney> get the hud job to dump its env
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env|grep DBUS
<ogra_> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-6mBs0UGGUU
<ogra_> Laney, see the pastebin
<ogra_> Laney, thats the env of that script
<Laney> the hack script or the hud job?
<ogra_> hack script
<ogra_> session bus address seems fine too
<Laney> I don't think that is necessarily the same as upstart will give the job
<ogra_> well, upstart should hand over its global env
<Laney> hmm but you get unknown job
<mhr3_> ogra_, you should revert your image... i don't think unknown job is something you'd get normally
<ogra_> right
<Laney> I don't see that
<Laney> I bet you broke something
<ogra_> Laney, that indicates that we dont tolk to the right upstart
 * ogra_ re-flashes ... lets see
<Laney> all I get is the 10 second delay
<Laney> which is nasty, we should just do normal dbus activation until the replacement works propely
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> Laney, point is that i get zero delay on boot ... UI is up right after the google logo goes away
<ogra_> if i disable the hud
<ogra_> i fear the dbus activation will still keep a delay for us
<Laney> sec, let me try with normal activation
<om26er> there are pretty serious problems with the new images
<om26er> my phone just hangs, its either unity8 or something.
<ogra_> om26er, ?
<ogra_> works awesome for me on both arches
<Laney> either unity 8 or something, haha
<ogra_> i dont think we had such good images ever
<Laney> although this google logo is staying on screen for a long time ...
<ogra_> Laney, yeah
<Laney> oh there we go
<Laney> is that something when you enable writable_image?
<om26er> ogra_, I can hang my phone in like a few minutes of testing. probably when I try to interact with the OSK
<ogra_> Ln"something" ?
<ogra_> Laney, ^
<Laney> google logo stage (whatever happens then) taking longer
<ogra_> om26er, well, i'm using it since a few hours now
<ogra_> without any issues
<ogra_> Laney, yeah, not much we can do about that
<ogra_> Laney, the container startup costs about 10sec ... that delays udev ... so all udev based jobs start later
<om26er> ogra_, When i left my home in the morning for uni, I had my phone "halted" for like 10times.. when I got back a newer image came which I just flashed and a few minutes ago I had a similar hang.
<om26er> ogra_, I'll come up with exact steps :)
<om26er> hopefully
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> om26er, oh right, i was talking about the latest stable
<om26er> one of the newer bugs is that I tap on an apps icon but the app does not open.. no app would open when I tap on its icon in the dahs
<ogra_> which is the last one from tonight ... 78 iirc
<jibel> om26er, agreed, I got sevaral crashes with build 78 too, unity8, indicator-sound, media-app, gallery-app
<ogra_> weird
<pete-woods> orga_: do you think it's worth trying the bootchart with the HUD voice engine disabled? (env HUD_DISABLE_VOICE=1)
<jibel> on mako that is
<ogra_> i dont have that here with a freshly wiped flash
<ogra_> yeah, mako too
<ogra_> and the dashboard never looked that good either
<om26er> jibel, right now seems the appmanager died or something. none of the apps are opening.
<om26er> I should stop using "something" that often as well.
<om26er> ogra_, bug 1234670
<ubot5> bug 1234670 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cannot launch apps anymore" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234670
<om26er> sometimes that even results in a complete hang
<ogra_> om26er, i cant confirm that as i said above
<popey> ditto
<ogra_> om26er, was that an upgrade or a freshly flashed install (and did you use --no-backup)
<om26er> ogra_, I did:  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy-proposed --no-backup
<ogra_> thats the same i use here
<popey> i freshly flashed one phone, and OTA updated the other and can't reproduce on either
<om26er> the issue is not happening under Mir. plus it seems jibel can create something similar as well
<ogra_> right, me neither
<ogra_> but jibel claimed he can
<popey> Hmm. I am seeing something eating a lot of cpu on mine
<popey> music app
<om26er> popey, try quickly. reboot, unlock, launch calculator, back to dash, before the window fully goes away tap on calculator, repeat
<gema> I have an indicator-messages crash for someone to look at, any takers?
<popey> ok
<jibel> nice, unity8 crashed on boot, rebooting again
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> are you guys sure you run 78 ?
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i | grep build
<popey> current build number: 78
<popey> yup ☻
<ogra_> yeah, i know you do :)
<gema> ogra_: yes, I am
<ogra_> i meant jibel and om26er
<om26er> ogra_, current build number: 78
<ogra_> weird
<jibel> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i|grep build
<jibel> current build number: 78
<jibel> ogra_, may I ask you the same question ;)
<ogra_> yep, i positively run 78 on both devices
<popey> om26er: still can't reproduce
 * ogra_ neither ... 
<ogra_> on both devices
 * jibel 's device is dead -> reflashing
<popey> also "before the window fully goes away" is really _hard_
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> how would you do that
<om26er> popey, I think you don't really have to acheive that
<popey> Either way, can't do it ☻
<om26er> race is race. maybe its detecting my finger prints :p
<popey> I'll get some new fingers fitted
<ogra_> did you install on an iphone ?
<ogra_> :)
 * popey sets bug to incomplete until someone can reproduce
<gema> popey: that's not a good way to deal with race conditions
<gema> popey: because it is not incomplete, it is just a bug that's difficult to reproduce
<om26er> note: its only happening on SurfaceFlinger.
<gema> om26er: any chance you can record a video of it happening?
<om26er> gema, Yes, let me do that.
<gema> om26er: thanks
<ogra_> om26er, if its SF only it might be rather low prio :)
<gema> om26er: then attach it and mark the bug as not incomplete again, thx
<ogra_> app handling differs between them and SF will not be fully supported anymore soon
<ogra_> though i think that app handling change didnt land yet ... lool or didrocks should know though
<ogra_> (there are some expected glitches with SF and upstart-app-launch)
<lool> ogra_: hmm?
<lool> ogra_: right now it should work fine I think
<ogra_> yeah, thought so
 * ogra_ wasnt sure if it already landed
<lool> yeah it hasn't
<lool> I think we want to land it just before mir
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> the above sounded like it could be related
<gema> ogra_: who is the person to talk to for my messages indicator?
<gema> problems
<ogra_> gema, dunno, larsu perhaps
<seb128> on a non german reunion day
<popey> gema: ok. how do we deal with bugs nobody else can reproduce?
<seb128> ogra_, on that note, stop working!
<ogra_> seb128, i'm playing :)
<gema> popey: a developer looks into them and makes sure all the crash files or whatever has been added to them and tries to fix?
<ogra_> seb128, i enjoy a day without spreadsheets
<seb128> gema, you can try dednick as well I guess
<seb128> ogra_, ;-)
<gema> ogra_, seb128 : thanks
<popey> gema: have you looked at the crash files on that bug?
<gema> popey: no, I haven't
<popey> (there are none)
<popey> Sorry, happy to change what I'm doing if I'm Doing it Wrong.
<mfisch> lool: icon is fixed and after merging with trunk I saw the dh_install issue, thx
<gema> popey: it is frustrating to see how race conditions, which are the hardest and most elusive bugs to find and get rid off are being dismissed as non-issues because they cannot be reproduced by you or by balloons or by the bug triager
<mfisch> gusch: this fix also passed the testing finally: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/gallery-app/fix-path/+merge/185269
<gema> popey: some of those things would benefit from a developer seeing the use case and looking at the code
<lool> mfisch: cool, thanks
<gema> popey: I am not saying you look into all of them, but at least the ones that look important
<popey> ok.
<gema> popey: you may be in a different network than om26er and hence not be able to reproduce his bug
<gema> popey: or on a better coverage area or..
<popey> Sure.
<gema> popey: that doesn't mean the bug is incomplete, it's just not reproducible all the time
<popey> I don't believe we have time to rummage round in code for race conditions that only one person gets though?
<popey> i.e. we have a lorry load of other bugs developers could look at?
<gema> popey: if that race makes a critical app to crash or calls to be lost, I'd say it is pretty damn important
<popey> ones that have dumps/traces, or are at least repeatable.
<gusch> mfisch: wow finally
<gema> popey: ok, sounds reasonable, will make a call for everyone to make sure they check for crashes systematically
<gema> popey: but at this point, if om26er or jibel find a bug that they think is a bug, it's probably a bug
<gema> popey: and if it looks important, someone should look into it
<gema> a dev
<ogra_> gema, well, if its SF its moot ...
<ogra_> *SF only
<gema> ogra_: ack, in this case it's moot
<gema> ogra_: it's a general point
<ogra_> indeed
<popey> ( I wasn't arguing that I would flip the status on any bug I can't reproduce btw, only this one )
<gema> ogra_: it's juts so that we don't get into the habit of dismissing race conditions because they don't happen to us
<gema> ogra_: that's the whole point of a race
<popey> gema: don't extrapolate that I do this for every bug based on one ☻
<gema> popey: understood
<gema> popey: not you, I've seen it happen to me as well
<gema> with other bugs and other people
<gema> popey: just trying to make a point, if it sticks a bit and you consider it from now on, as well as the other triagers, I am happy
<om26er> popey, http://videobin.org/+6xu/8n5.html
<popey> gema: you're implying I don't think. Please.
<gema> popey: not at all
<gema> popey: you do a thorough job
<gema> popey: otherwise I wouldn't be bothering having this conversation
<popey> I just want these 10 mins of my life back.
<gema> me too
<popey> om26er: does unity still work when it's in that state?
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dr20131003-2.png and http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako-dr20131003-3.png ... the second one gets me the UI 5sec after the google logo goes away  (the second one has the HUD disabled)
<lool> ogra_, stgraber: If you guys are around, I'd love to test the boot hooks to include them in the image; I guess I'd do a boot time test before and after an upgrade
<gema> dednick: ping
<lool> ogra_, stgraber: Would you guys have a branch/debdiff?
<om26er> popey, yes, Unity is working fine. I have another video coming where system fully hangs. *fully* restarting unity8 from terminal does not work, only a reboot works
<ogra_> lool, should be on the landing asks
<ogra_> iirc i added it
<om26er> that also happens with the same steps
<ogra_> lool, row 87
<dednick> gema: pong
<lool> ogra_: got it in the asks now, thanks
<lool> took a while to locate  ;-)
<om26er> popey, this http://videobin.org/+6xv/8n6.html (plays in firefox)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, awesome
<gema> dednick: if you could have a look at bug 1234673 and bug 1234680 that'd be excellent
<ubot5> bug 1234673 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages crashes and entry call is missed for the user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234673
<ubot5> bug 1234680 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages blue even though there are no messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234680
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, maguro  stopwatched: 25sec with SF, 27sec with Mir (but only after disabling the HUD)
<popey> om26er: can you get some logs off it when that happens? maybe unity8 log?
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, thats from vibration to having the UI on screen
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, that is good
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I would take that
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, well, HUD needs fixing, but yeah :)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, is there a bug filed for the HUD
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, not sure, but mhr3_ and pete-woods are obviously digging into it
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<popey> 066637
<popey> ignore that ☻
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ogra_> heh, happz 2fa
<ogra_> *happy
<dednick> gema: larsu would be your contact for indicator-messages, although I have a feeling the crash bug may have been fixed recently. I think he's working on the icon problem.
<gema> dednick: ack, thanks
<om26er> popey, is /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log the right place for those logs ?
<gema> larsu: ^
<ogra_> gema, vacation in germany today, dont expect an answer from him
<popey> om26er: looks good
 * ogra_ isnt here either
<gema> ogra_: oh, true, thanks for the heads up :D
<pete-woods> ogra_: are you able to try out the "env HUD_DISABLE_VOICE=1" change to hud.conf with bootchart to get some more objective speed measures?
<AskUbuntu> How can i interact with phone hardware and other mobile api's? | http://askubuntu.com/q/353144
<ogra_> pete-woods, just setting up the device after a new flash ... i'll try that soon
<pmcgowan> ogra_, pete-woods whats the bug number for slow hud at boot?
<pmcgowan> also what the heck is it doing?
<mhr3_> ogra_, is that a simple way to get bootchart to work on the phone? apparently apt-get install bootchart isn't enough
<ogra_> not answering properly to a dbus call i think
<mhr3_> s/that/there/
<pete-woods> pmcgowan: wish I knew what was going wrong
<ogra_> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183389/ replace the upstart job of it with that
<pmcgowan> ah
<pmcgowan> pete-woods, can we have a bug to track this?
<mhr3_> ogra_, thx
<ogra_> i guess we should fix the bootchart package at some point :)
<mhr3_> ogra_, would be nice :)
<om26er> is video playback working for anyone on the latest image ?
<om26er> popey, is it for you ?
<xnox> ogra_: can I land https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/upstart-fixes/+merge/187589 ?
<xnox> (i'll merge it, but will not upload at the moment)
<ogra_> xnox, that landed already
<pete-woods> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1234700
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234700 in Unity HUD "HUD slow to start (~10 seconds on Mako)" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep pre-stop /etc/init/lxc-android-config.conf
<ogra_> pre-stop exec lxc-stop -n android -k
<ogra_> xnox, ^^^
<xnox> ogra_: ah, well then.
<xnox> i'll clean up lp.
<ogra_> sorry, my fault
<ogra_> i thought the merge would close the MP ... seems it didnt
<xnox> ogra_: did you push it back to lp:ubuntu/* branch?
<mhr3_> ogra_, here's my bootchart when upstart and dbus actually work - http://people.canonical.com/~mhr3/ubuntu-phablet-saucy-20131003-1.png
<davmor2> music playback when the phone is asleep wow
<davmor2> it's the little things :)
<popey> davmor2: and headphones ☻
<mhr3_> ogra_, that makes me realize that my boot is super fast compared to yours :)
<davmor2> popey: bluetooth headphones connect too don't know if they work yet they didn't with 75
<didrocks> ogra_: *holidays*
<didrocks> ogra_: *holidays*
<didrocks> ogra_: *holidays*
<popey> O_O!
<didrocks> this guy, working on his national holidays ;)
<popey> yeah, go and buy GTAV and lose a day or two of your life instead ㋛
<seb128> didrocks, he's playing he said ;-)
<davmor2> didrocks: but ogra_ is french right
<davmor2> didrocks: he only pretneds to be german
<seb128> didrocks, opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1234703 btw, not sure if that's an issue on the system image or settings ... likely the service
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234703 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Checking for new updates puts the service out of order" [High,New]
<ogra_> xnox, no, i was expecting UDD would take care
<xnox> ogra_: nah, udd commit a different revision number, and launchpad code only closes merge proposals for matching commit id.
<dmanuelalonso> I need help to install in Nexus 7 3G 32GB
<xnox> (revision id)
<ogra_> mhr3_, yeah, it is and your hud looks a lot saner, what did yoou do ?
<davmor2> ogra_: if it is a German holiday are you just swapping days till the release is out?
<ogra_> mhr3_, note that i use mako here though
<mhr3_> ogra_, nothing, it just works on maguro
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm doing the fun stuff today that doesnt involve spreadsheets ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: I know other french people pretending to be germa
<ogra_> mhr3_, is that image 78 ?
 * didrocks looks at seb128
<didrocks> seb128: already known, but thanks for opening it!
<mhr3_> ogra_, dunno, it's pending cdimage from this morning
<didrocks> seb128: already confirmed it's the service :p
<ogra_> mhr3_, please dont use cdimage ever when testing something
<mhr3_> ogra_, i'm developing, not testing :P
<ogra_> mhr3_, it is completely unsupported
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for opening the bug, I got lazy :p
<ogra_> mhr3_, you dont test your code against the autopilot tests before committing to trunk ?
<ogra_> mhr3_, if you do any kind of measuring or testing, dont do it against cdimage, it is completely unsupported now
<davmor2> didrocks: I've heard this from mvo :)
<mfisch> gusch: autolanding failed again
<mfisch> this is ridiculous
<ogra_> mhr3_, and it will definitely get you different results by design
<karni> mzanetti: Somewhere I saw you guys plan to hand out Ubuntu with preinstalled VM's on pendrives to folks at Qt dev days? Could you tell me a little more about it?
<didrocks> davmor2: see, 2 sources! it's true then :)
<ogra_> mhr3_, btw, a fixed bootchart is uploaded now ... shouldnt need the upstart job hackery anymore
<dmanuelalonso> help me please
<dmanuelalonso> I speak a little english
<mhr3_> ogra_, yet hud working vs not working won't be cdimg vs systemimg issue
<dmanuelalonso> I want install ubuntu touch in my tablet nexus 7 3G 32 GB
<mhr3_> ogra_, awesome, thx
<ogra_> mhr3_, could be, if the hud does stuff in dirs that arent writable for examlpe
<dmanuelalonso> is this script ?  ----> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d grouper
<gusch> mfisch: surprise - the tests for gallery are really flaky - I have no idea why :(
<seb128> mhr3_, hey, do you still have your screenshot being blank issue?
<ogra_> mhr3_, strace on a proper readonly image might be intresting ;)
<mhr3_> ogra_, let's not forget that you can get the same thing on desktop as well
<davmor2> dmanuelalonso: I didn't think the 3g version of the n7 was also called grouper I could be wrong
<mhr3_> ogra_, (hud not working)
<ogra_> mhr3_, oh, it fails the same way there ?
<ogra_> k
<mhr3_> sometimes
<mhr3_> not as often
<ogra_> does it also force the unity timeout ?
<ogra_> or does unity7 simply not have that
<mhr3_> no, unity7 is not waiting for it
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> then users wont notice it that heavily
<mhr3_> seb128, yes
<mhr3_> seb128, i added info about it to some compiz bug
<mhr3_> seb128, seems suspend+resume related
<seb128> mhr3_, likely https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1234178 then
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234178 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Capturing screen only returns black when resumed before" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mhr3_, switching to a vt and back to xorg should workaround it
<mhr3_> yey!
<seb128> mhr3_, we should get the intel fix in saucy, just as fyi
<mhr3_> it does
<mhr3_> seb128, great
<mhr3_> thx
<seb128> mhr3_, do you have the compiz bug? so those guys don't waste more time debugging it
<seb128> mhr3_, yw
<mhr3_> let me try to find it
<mhr3_> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1192160
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1192160 in compiz (Ubuntu) "screenshots are black" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> mhr3_, thanks
<mhr3_> i guess that will also fix skype desktop sharing?
<mhr3_> as it was just showing black screen
<gatox> sil2100, hi, have you seen this bug?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-update-manager/+bug/1234379 do you know what might be going on?? this is not failing locally.... maybe where it's being executed there isn't the correct autopilot version..... do you know who to ask about this?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234379 in Click Update Manager "Autopilot tests not working" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> mhr3_, likely yes
<sil2100> gatox: hi! Let me see, maybe we're missing a dependency? It's always hard to check, but I'll actually use out test environment to check what's missing
<gatox> sil2100, as far as i can see...... it's seems to have some missing parts of autopilot or something
<mhall119> this is taking up a lot of my CPU on my Nexus 7:
<mhall119> /system/bin/brcm_patchram_plus --enable_hci -
<mhall119> -scopcm=0,2,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0 --baudrate 3000000 --use_baudrate_for_download --pat
<mhall119> chram /etc/firmware/bcm4330.hcd --no2bytes --enable_lpm --tosleep=50000 /dev/tty
<mhall119> anybody know what's going on?
<mfisch> fginther: are autolanding jobs restartable?
<mfisch> fginther: after flaky tests fail
<ogra_> mhall119, bluetooth ... talk to cyphermox
<dobey> mhall119: upstart-property-watcher is doing that on mine
<ogra_> dobey, that was supposed to be fixed in 78
<cyphermox> mhall119: this is what makes bluetooth useable at all
<cyphermox> not something we really control so much though, so I'm not sure why it would use much CPU
<mhall119> cyphermox: well it seems to be making everything else unusable...
<cyphermox> mhall119: something else on the device, in the kernel or whatever must be blocking IO
<dobey> ogra_: i see 78 in the updater, just installing it now.
<ogra_> good
<cyphermox> mhall119: it consistently does that after reboot?
<fginther> mfisch, just re-approve the MP
<mhall119> cyphermox: on recent images it seems to, on my nexus7
<cyphermox> mhall119: ok
<cyphermox> I'll update my nexus 7 and check
<fginther> mfisch, it will get retriggered automatically
<cyphermox> but if dobey says there is a cpu hog with upstart-property-watcher, perhaps something got broken with the properties
<ogra_> cyphermox, that was  a hybris bug, fixed in 78
<cyphermox> ogra_: well, that could easily break brcm_patchram and mtp as well...
<dobey> cyphermox: it's fixed now in 78
<ogra_> cyphermox, indeed
<cyphermox> since they all use the properties in some way
<ogra_> well, thats not getprop/setprop stuff i think
<dobey> at least, i just installed 78, and it's not doing it now
<ogra_> but the new upstart event handler
<cyphermox> ogra_: to help the handler, it has to do something with teh property service, no? :)
<ogra_> yes, but the property service should be fine in itself ... just the upstart bit of it not
<gatox> sil2100, when the tests are fixed..... is the build being uploaded somewhere?? because i want to install the .deb manually to be sure the icon is being shown, and it's failing to build it locally
<ogra_> (nothing uses that yet)
<cyphermox> ogra_: I agree
<cyphermox> however,
<ogra_> it eats CPU though
<ogra_> with the breakage
<cyphermox> it could be that the upstart bridge blocks the other apps from accessing properties?
<ogra_> moght be
<ogra_> well, its moot anyway ... it is fixed :)
<cyphermox> yeah, probably fixed..
<ogra_> ??
<cyphermox> I can't reproduce the CPU issues or MTP issues here on my mako, with image 78
<ogra_> cyphermox, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4523/ broken ...
<ogra_> cyphermox, vs http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4527/ ... fixed
<AskUbuntu> install ubuntu in mobile on windows phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/353170
<awe_> cyphermox, ogra_, just reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1234732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234732 in mtp (Ubuntu) "MTP prevents adb connections to device" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> awe_, it doesnt prevent them :)
<awe_> was just about to add a comment, as I finally was able to get it to work via setprop and the override file
<sergiusens> jodh, hey, did you get a chance to look at the upstart-local-bridge issue?
<ogra_> awe_, it causes disconnects though
<awe_> ogra_, it does prevent
<ogra_> awe_, on image 78 ?
<ogra_> not for me
<awe_> No, last stable...
<awe_> #70
<ogra_> it causes a reconnect if the property changes
<pete-woods> pmcgowan, ogra_: there's a more complete bug report about the weird dbus issues we've been seeing here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1234731)
<ogra_> last stable is 78 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234731 in dbus (Ubuntu) "DBus jobs not setting environment variables" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<awe_> just quit working yesterday afternoon
<ogra_> awe_, mako or maguro ?
<ogra_> i saw some weird behavior on maguro here but it just went away when i wanted to research it
<cyphermox> awe_: if that's the case, seeing as you have a pretty clear bug description, I can only conclude that the cause is not mtp
<awe_> really?  don't quite follow your logic
<awe_> also...turns out the override did finally work, just updating the bug now
<cyphermox> that changes everything
<cyphermox> awe_: what image are you on?
<dmanuelalonso> Does anyone have ubuntu-touch on the Nexus 7 3G?
<popey> dmanuelalonso: i think most of our Nexus 7's are wifi only
<cyphermox> awe_: nevermidn I see it in the bug
<awe_> cyphermox, it's in the bug
<awe_> ;)
<stgraber> lool: still need some help?
<josepht> dmanuelalonso: there's been some chatter on the ubuntu-phone mailing list about getting touch working on the N7 3g
<cyphermox> awe_: try 78...
<ogra_> cyphermox, mtp behavior definitely got works after stgraber's upstart fixes ...
<cyphermox> that's the best I can offer right now. there is no change in MTP, but there was this hybris change for the upstart property thing
<ogra_> i assume we need to look into that again
<cyphermox> ogra_: we already have those
<cyphermox> gah
<ogra_> cyphermox, have what ?
<cyphermox> mtp is fine.
<cyphermox> something else got broken
<ogra_> cyphermox, its not ...
<popey> ogra_: is there a way to tell which bit of the stack has gone rogue when the display locks up?
<awe_> cyphermox, did you release a fix to mtp between 70 and 78?
<cyphermox> awe_: I did not
<ogra_> cyphermox, adb disconnects on start of mtp and i get the gvfs errors (3-5) on shutdown
<cyphermox> but MTP hasn't changed either since much before #70
<ogra_> cyphermox, the upstart job changed
<awe_> I used to get tons of dialogs on my desktop whenever rebooting
<cyphermox> ogra_: not recently enough to matter, that's what I'm saying
<awe_> anyways, the bugs been reported.  If you can't reproduce, then it just stays in new state
<ogra_> cyphermox, whiich brought all the odd behavior back
<awe_> sergiusens asked me to enter the bug
<stgraber> lool: when I wrote that code, I tested with 3 basic upstart jobs under /etc/init/boot-hooks, one that's simply "start on boot-hooks WHEN=new-version", another that's simply "start on boot-hooks WHEN=every-boot" and one that was along the line of "start on boot-hooks WHEN=new-version OLD_BUILD=x NEW_BUILD=y and dbus", each would just echo "<name of the file> $WHEN $OLD_BUILD $NEW_BUILD" so I could check which ran from /var/log/upstart/
<awe_> I'll continue to test now, as I'd rather spent my time on mobile disconnect scenarios
<cyphermox> ogra_: so your saying stgraber's changes broke MTP?
<dobey> is there a way to get the daily builds of things on the device, without adding a PPA and updating via apt-get?
<stgraber> ogra_: what changes? IIRC all I did was fix hung jobs in upstart, so if that broke mtp, we've got another problem :)
<cyphermox> stgraber: nah. the jobs look correct, and behave correctly for me
<stgraber> ogra_: and FWIW when I tested those, I certainly still had mtp startup fine here
<ogra_> stgraber, we definitely have an out of sync problem
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I don't think stgraber's recent change to boot hooks is the cause
<awe_> cyphermox, how to I go about gaining the ability to tweak priorities for ofono (Ubuntu) bugs?
<ogra_> stgraber, mtp-server  goes away  but the gadget device is still in mtp mode ... on shutdown my desktop is scattered with mtp errors from gvfs
<lool> stgraber: do we block the rest of the boot until the hooks are done in some way?
<ogra_> stgraber, ot is nothing your change caused though
<ogra_> but it exposes it again
<cyphermox> awe_: ask someone to give you access -- joining bugcontrol or something
<stgraber> lool: nope
<sergiusens> stgraber, awe_ cyphermox ogra_ I asked awe to put the bug in MTP since we really don't want that system job triggering reconfiguration of the bus; the proper solution is to move that setup to where it belongs; in the vendors desired default bus setup
<stgraber> lool: unless the hook also says "and starting <something>"
<cyphermox> sergiusens: that's fine, but that won't fix the problem, you'd still have a device with mtp enabled for the gadget on shutdown, and no mtp-server running, so a dialog on the host
<ogra_> right
<cyphermox> sergiusens: changing the property on boot and on shutdown is perhaps not optimal but it does work
<sergiusens> cyphermox, so that's a different bug
<ogra_> that part wont be fixable without some redesign
<cyphermox> and it's the only place where it happens, it doesn't happen when mtp gets started
<cyphermox> I mean, when the binary server gets started
<ogra_> sergiusens, not so sure ... if the connection goes wild because of gvfs madly reconnecting adb might be affected
<sergiusens> ogra_, cyphermox I think that's a nautilus problem fwiw
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> nautilus is top level
<ogra_> gvfs is the issue
<cyphermox> sergiusens: I fully agree with you
<sergiusens> ogra_, cyphermox if I don't want mtp in my system I should be able to setprop it to adb only
<ogra_> but it behaves properly on other phones
<cyphermox> gvfs-mtp thing doesn't know how to handle this case
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but its a case we made up
<ogra_> android doesnt expose it
<cyphermox> sergiusens: yes, you should -- but you won't ever be able to do that until we have a proper property service and settings panel that lets you change this
<ogra_> we need to get the property change in sync with the server
<cyphermox> meh, not really
<cyphermox> there's a property service so we can just not start the server when mtp isn't enabled, that's no big deal
<ogra_> how will you unset the property if the server goes down then ?
<cyphermox> wrong way around
<ogra_> well, thats what causes the bug
<cyphermox> I'll bring down the server when the property gets unset
<cyphermox> no
<ogra_> that wont hekp anything
<cyphermox> of course it will
<cyphermox> mtp-server is useless and not connected to anything if the property is unset
<ogra_> the property gets unset about 20sec after the server went down on shtdown
<cyphermox> yes
<ogra_> since it is managed by a system job ... that isnt connected to the session job
<cyphermox> wrong way around, like I said
 * cking observes init consuming heap quickly when doing mp4 playback on Samsung Galaxy  Nexus
<ogra_> cyphermox, seriously, you try to make fun out of me now, right ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: this will be fixed by using the property bridge.
<ogra_> we discussed that several times now
<cyphermox> ogra_: I can even probably fix it now
<cyphermox> ogra_: yes, we discussed it, and I'm saying the property needs to be removed *before* the server is brought down, always
 * ogra_ doubts that, unless you can make the session job talk to the system job
<cyphermox> ogra_:    session jobs can watch for system events.
<ogra_> yes, but that cant happen in the current design
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but what you need is a system job that watches for a session one
<cyphermox> why?
<ogra_> because thats where the property is unset
<cyphermox> the property isn't changed by the session job
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> thats what i'm saying since 20min
<cyphermox> no. look at the job. it doesn't change the property
<ogra_> the server dies with the session ... the property only gets unset once the system job gets iots stop event
<ogra_> several seconds after the session stopped
<cyphermox> it also couldn't, because the job doesn't run as root
 * ogra_ sighs
<ogra_> i give up
<cyphermox> ogra_: I wrote the jobs, I know what I'm doing. it doesn't explain the issue people are seeing, but if there's still something wrong with the shutdown, it's either something we need to change in the stop on clause for the system job, or something to fix in gvfs.
<ogra_> gvfs works fine with all other mobiles you attach in mtp mode
<ogra_> because they never have the property set while there is no server
<cyphermox> agree.
<ogra_> we need to achieve the same
<cyphermox> yes
<ogra_> and with the two upstart jobs that run several seconds apart we wont be able to
<cyphermox> and I'll start to look into that as soon as i find some docs about the upstart property thingy
<cyphermox> yes, we will. let me handle it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^
<rsalveti> I know sergiusens was investigating the property system feedback in upstart yesterday, guess we still have one issue of not getting all the events
<rsalveti> but will try with the next image again, which should also bring a fix for lxc-android-config
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ack
<ogra_> getting events from the system wont help ... can we set and get props with it ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: no need
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I'll check now to make sure here
<ogra_> cyphermox, then explain to me how you stop the system job before the session
<ogra_> without mad hackery
<ogra_> since the system job is the only one capable to set/get the property
<sergiusens> ogra_, you can get from session
<cyphermox> ogra_: shortly, something like stop on :sys:<property>_changed or whatever the signal will be called
<rsalveti> can't you just sync that in the upstart jobs?
<ogra_> sergiusens, but not set ... which is what we need to do
<cyphermox> ogra_: the event will fire as soon as the property gets changed, during the stopping of mtp-server-bootup, but before it is stopped.
<ogra_> rsalveti, the system job cant watch the session job apparently
<rsalveti> you can do the other way around "on stopping server" setprop
<rsalveti> oh
<sergiusens> speaking of which, jodh did you have a chance to look in the upstart-local-bridge?
<cwayne> thostr_, ping
<ogra_> cyphermox, again ... the property doesnt get change3d by killing the server in the session
<ogra_> rsalveti, you can do it for session watching system ... yoou cant do it the other way round
<ogra_> afaik
<cyphermox> ogra_: no, it does not. but it does when the system job is brought down
<sergiusens> ogra_, cyphermox rsalveti not sure if you consider this hackery but we can use upstarte-file-bridge as a middleman
<cyphermox> sergiusens: interesting
<ogra_> sergiusens, less hackery than calling "mtp-fo-bar stop" from another job
<ogra_> or some such
<gema> seb128: the time picker doesn't seem to want to pick time today on image 78
<gema> seb128: do you know about it?
<gema> (running on mir now)
<ogra_> cyphermox, *when exactly* is the system job brought down ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: right now, far too late
<ogra_> cyphermox, is it brought down if i stop mtp-server in a terminal-app session ?
<ogra_> thats my point
<cyphermox> no, it's not
<sergiusens> just do stop on FILE event=delete on the system job
<cyphermox> ogra_: irrelevant
<seb128> gema, no, in which way it "doesn't seem to want to"?
<seb128> gema, e.g what do you do and what is happening?
<gema> seb128: I go to manual time, then try to change the hour of the day with the picker, then I click set. And it goes back to the previous screen without changing the time
<seb128> gema, how do you check that the time didn't change?
<jodh> sergiusens: no - I thought the issue with lxc removing the socket may have explained the behaviour you were seeing?
<gema> seb128: both on the indicator and on the previous settings screen
<gema> seb128: they are consistent with automatic time
<rsalveti> jodh: how to easily get the logs of everything that the watcher is pushing to upstart?
<seb128> gema, wfm, but my device is rw atm ...
<rsalveti> and the ones the local-bridge will trigger as well
<seb128> gema, does selecting a tz works?
<gema> seb128: trying now
<sergiusens> jodh, not really, that explains the problem of sync, but the jobs are in sync as is, if it weren't you'd get connection denied from the android side
<sergiusens> jodh, the problem I'm seeing (and thankfully rsalveti is now too), is that the events are triggered and reported on the android side, but not picked up by the bridge
<gema> seb128: yes it does, it changed the time preference to automatic again
<gema> seb128: and now the time picker works again
<gema> seb128: I am going to reboot and try again
<jodh> sergiusens: ok, if that's the case even after the lxc fix, please can you raise a bug so I can investigate?
<jodh> rsalveti: we could do with more debug on both sides I think.
<seb128> gema, let me know how it goes
<sergiusens> jodh, sure
<gema> seb128: ack
<rsalveti> yeah
<mfisch> cwayne: image 79 also fixes our category ordering in the home scope
<rsalveti> seems it's fine from the android side at least, you can check that now with logcat
<rsalveti> we got debugs for everything in there by default now
<lool> stgraber: Would it make sense to block boot until upgrade hooks are done, as to avoid the session starting while e.g. some system-wide stuff is being converted?
<ogra_> lool, uuuh, without the ability for any user feedback while we do that ?
<lool> ogra_: hooks shouldn'
<lool> t take long anyway
<gema> seb128: definitely something weird going on, after picking the tz and making the time automatic, (and verifying my wifi is on), the time won't reset to actual time
<ogra_> depende what people start to abuse them for :)
<ogra_> (but once people do that we might also have a splash)
<cwayne> mfisch, ok, we definitely need to wait for 79 then
<davmor2> seb128: ref bug 1234733 I can dig into some more but currently I'm on something else so it might not be till tomorrow and I only have maguro.
<ubot5> bug 1234733 in ubuntu-system-settings "Substituting wallpaper under mir produces blackout" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234733
<mfisch> cwayne: yep
<mfisch> cwayne: what happened with that album art/gsettings stuff?
<stgraber> lool: no, because the definition of "boot" will change from one package to another, if you're going to do a change before dbus runs, your job will have to include "and starting dbus" (same for any service)
<davmor2> ogra_: wow grouper has sound again
<ogra_> sorry, not my fault
<ogra_> :)
<lool> stgraber: ok
<cwayne> mfisch, i could never get it to work again
<davmor2> ogra_: well don't try fixing it
<mfisch> cwayne: okay well we have the 1 bug about last.fm not trying, lets file another to get local album art enabled
<cwayne> mfisch, sure.  i have a MR for it
<davmor2> cwayne, mfisch: fetching album art worked for me on 78 this morning till my ofono got broken
<mfisch> davmor2: it does not work if you don't have 3g, like me
<cwayne> davmor2, right, im trying to make it so it can find local metadata
<davmor2> mfisch: nope but if I have a connection it does
<cwayne> davmor2, i got it to work once last night, but could neber get it reliably
<mfisch> davmor2: all I know is that no matter what I do to enable wifi it's never ever worked for me
<cwayne> davmor2, any idea whos on the mediascanner team?
<user82> does anyone think ubuntu touch is faster with c++ apps? http://appglimpse.com/blog/touchmarks-i-smart-phone-touch-screen-latencies/
<rsalveti> om26er: can you also attach the video used in bug 1234722?
<ubot5> bug 1234722 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "Most video files are playing with audio only" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234722
<rsalveti> or a similar sample
<rsalveti> om26er: same for bug 1234726
<ubot5> bug 1234726 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "webm videos don't show up in Dash" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234726
<gema> rsalveti: any chance we could timestamp all the logs that end up in /home/phablet/.cache ?
<gema> rsalveti: it'd make post mortems so much easier
<rsalveti> gema: you mean !Jan  1  1970? :-)
<rsalveti> just noticed it
<gema> rsalveti: current date, whichever on the phone
<gema> :)
<rsalveti> gema: right, will take a look at it
<gema> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> gema: is that device specific?
<rsalveti> just saw it on mako
<gema> rsalveti: I am on mako as well
<cyphermox> rsalveti: awe_: so as far are you're concerned do you think we'd be ok landing NM to fix the auto reconnection stuff now? and keep working on Attached states?
<rsalveti> I'm fine with it
<awe_> cyphermox, well did you see my routing bug?  Something still is borked on the NM side.  I will work on the attach bug next
<cyphermox> awe_: I think it's safe, not causing regressions, but you could still be disconnected if Atached changed
<cyphermox> awe_: link?
<awe_> did you read your mail this morning?  ;)-
<om26er> rsalveti, ok
<mpt_> dednick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StatusBar#Handling_overflow
<dednick> mpt: thanks
<cyphermox> awe_: re dbus; let me know if you find that it was for org.ofono.ConnectionManager. If that interface somehow shows like it's being regularly removed and re-added, then I'll go GetProperties on it every time I create the dbus proxy
<cyphermox> still, only once for the proxy, and then watching the property changes :)
<awe_> cyphermox, I don't think so
<cyphermox> I know, but just making sure ;)
<cyphermox> I would be sad to find out I'm the one who doesn't know how to write dbus code ;)
<awe_> my guess is that before the modem comes up, some process ( telepathy-ofono or indicator ), just peppers ofono with GetProperties method calls...
<awe_> cyphermox, whomever is making the method calls
<awe_> should call GetProperties once
<cyphermox> awe_: agree
<awe_> and then monitor the changed prop signal
<awe_> k
<cyphermox> and afaik, I am; but who knows if something is broke
<cwayne> didrocks, do we have an ETA on image 79?
<didrocks> cwayne: the image will start building in some minutes
<cwayne> didrocks, perfect, thank you
<cwayne> mfisch, ^
<didrocks> yw
<mfisch> perfect
<cwayne> ogra_, ping
<popey> cwayne: .de is on public holiday today
<cwayne> gr
 * cwayne believes if you're on IRC, you're fair game to be pinged
<seb128> cwayne, yeah, it is, you are probably going to get a pong tomorrow
<sergiusens> doanac, added comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/autopilot-config/+merge/189112
<doanac> sergiusens: good idea. i'll make that change
<doanac> sergiusens: NOTE: argparse made their usage mutually-exclusive. However, I think your suggestion is better style
<sergiusens> doanac, well I'm ok with it being mutually exclusive :-)
<doanac> sergiusens: i think your idea is cleaner
<sergiusens> doanac, it moves the option logic into argparse
<doanac> sergiusens: re-pushed
<sergiusens> doanac, thanks
<elopio> sil2100: ping. Do you know why is the package click-update-manager-autopilot not on the repos?
<elopio> sil2100: nevermind, it is.
<davmor2> elopio: look just to your left and you'll spot it honest ;)
<Chocanto> Hey everyone !
<Chocanto> Does someone here had problem to center vertically an item ?
<lool> dbarth_: we're landing webcred stack, I hope that's ok
<sergiusens> doanac, added comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/phablet-config-developer-mode/+merge/188416
<lool> xnox: heya, I have a bugfix for readling on empty path from you near the top of landing plan, apparently related to emulator; is this something you're about to upload?
<lool> xnox: apparently that's https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu/saucy/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/emulator/+merge/188398
<lool> xnox: ok, landing this now
<xnox> lool: it's a very safe bugfix.
<xnox> lool: the branch name has become unrelated.
<dbarth_> lool: we've re-tested it manually a few days ago again, and we have a first AP package that checks it starts and runs fine
<dbarth_> lool: so, yes, go ahead
<per> hi how do i make a phonecall?
 * popey flashes 79
<Guest20515> i have put in my simcard, but cant press the green dail button in the keypad
<lool> xnox: Yes, it seemed trivial indeed
<lool> xnox: I've merged it and uploaded it
<lool> xnox: then we need android build
<lool> xnox: what's the best way to test this before building a new image?  I'd like to deploy updated android initrd locally and try rebooting
<xnox> lool: wait for dbus fix, which should fix the boot delays.
<lool> dbarth_: great thanks
<xnox> it's also trivial bug fix which I am about to upload.
<lool> dbus fix.... interesting.... but scary
<lool> now I'm going to blame all the dbus issues ever on this thing
<gema> tedg: I have dbus.log still, but it happened quite a while ago and I have restarted since, would it still contain the info you need or does it get rewritten on reboot?
<lool> xnox: do you have a landing slot for this one?
<lool> xnox: happy to set one up real quick, would love to read a bug / MP
<xnox> lool: no idea. it's the thing we were fighting all day today between ogra, jodh, myself and tedg
<xnox> bug #1234731
<ubot5> bug 1234731 in dbus (Ubuntu) "DBus jobs not setting environment variables" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234731
<xnox> literarly we will make dbus-session to fork instead of run in foreground.
<xnox> s/session/daemon/
<tedg> gema, Perhaps, we can grep it
<lool> xnox: right, that's what I was seeing
<lool> url-dispatcher getting connection error
<lool> tedg, xnox, jodh: Thanks for tracking this down, it was annoying
<jdstrand> ogra_: ok, I am unable to reproduce. 25 runs on grouper and 50 on mako and apparmor_parser is loading from the cache successfully. I think something must have changed on your reboot-- ie, the md5sums files in /var/lib/dpkg that click-apparmor is looking at. I can't explain why they changed, but the click-apparmor upstart job output supports this. if you have the problem again, please file a bug with steps to reproduce
<xnox> lool: uploaded into -proposed, should appear with a diff in the queue soon.
<gema> tedg: ok, attaching, it'd be useful to have logs with timestamps, btw, I spoke to rsalveti about it before
<gema> tedg: I have added the file
<tedg> gema, I think that's a jodh thing
<gema> jodh: can we have upstart logs with timestamps, please?
<jdstrand> ah, that would have been helpful for me too :)
<jdstrand> jodh: ^
<seb128> Saviq, if you reproduce that indicator-messages segfault, can you get us a valgrind with debug symbols?
<seb128> charles, ^
<seb128> tedg, ^
<jono> bfiller, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1234794 - it looks like the touchpad works on some calls, but not voicemail
<Saviq> seb128, no segfault here!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234794 in phone-app "Touch tone codes don't work with T-Mobile Voicemail" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Saviq, oh, so you get the blue icon bug but no segfault?
<Saviq> seb128, yes
<seb128> Saviq, is that on fresh boot or after receiving some messages and clearing the menu off?
<tedg> I was going to try to recreate, but I have to remember the phone number of my phone :-)
<rsalveti> gema: yup, found the issue, checking how to fix it
<gema> rsalveti: excellent thanks
<Saviq> seb128, fresh - no stuff was ever in there
<josepht> is it possible to expose my mako connected to my laptop to a LXC running on my laptop?
<gema> stgraber: ^
<dobey> is there any way at all to actually lock the screen?
<stgraber> josepht: I think so, add "lxc.cgroup.devices.allow = c 189:* rwm" to your container's config, reboot it, then unplug your device, plug it again and it should work
<stgraber> josepht: (I haven't tested but that's usually how things work with udev and raw usb device, so that should work fine)
<stgraber> alternatively, if you know what entry it's under /dev/usb, you can do lxc-device add -n <container> /dev/usb/... (not persistent though and the path may change depending on the usb port you're using)
<josepht> stgraber: no luck with either approach
<josepht> stgraber: nm, had to restart adb as root
<cwayne> jhodapp|lunch, ping when you're back from lunch
<popey> ----------  1 phablet whoopsie  11M Oct  3 17:30 _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<popey> ☹
<jhodapp|lunch> cwayne, back in 5 mins
<jodh> gema: there is a feature request for this (1154207), but it won't be landing for 13.10. Advice for now: get your app to produce the timestamps or use syslog.
<xnox> bug 1154207
<ubot5> bug 1154207 in upstart "console log should have an option to add timestamps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154207
<jhodapp> cwayne, back
<popey> ogra_: lool: fyi 79 seems good to me on mako
<cwayne> jhodapp, heya!  i had some questions about mediascanner, specifically album art, and saw your name at the top of mediaartcache.cpp :)
<jhodapp> cwayne, my name might be there, but I didn't write a single line of code :)
<jhodapp> cwayne, but what are your questions?
<cwayne> jhodapp, if i have an album's cover art saved in /home/phablet/.cache/media-art/album-(md5 of artist)-(md5 of album).jpg, theoeretically it should 'just work' right?
<cwayne> just work as in show the album art in unity
<jhodapp> mhr3_, do you know the answer to cwayne's question? ^
<jhodapp> cwayne, I do know there are some bugs being worked on surrounding that type of thing
<jhodapp> cwayne, so you may be correct, it might just not quite be working yet
<mhr3_> cwayne, sdk branch that would make it "just work" wasn't merged yet
<mhr3_> cwayne, but otherwise, no
<cwayne> mhr3_, what about enabling the grl-local-metadata plugin?
<cwayne> it looks there as well i know
<mhr3_> oh wait.. this is about music, sorry
<mhr3_> thought you're talking about videos
<cwayne> nope, music cover art :)
<mhr3_> theoretically if you get grilo to know about the art it should work
<cwayne> mhr3_, hm, i tried to enable the local-metadata plugin and dropped that file there, but i couldn't get it to work
<mhr3_> then again mediascanner might be picky about which plugins it uses though
<mhr3_> cwayne, try stopping mediascanner, rm its db and start it again
<cwayne> mhr3_, tried that
<cwayne> mhr3_, i enabled the plguin by setting the gsettings key com.canonical.mediascanner metadata-sources
<mhr3_> hm, didn't even know it has such a thing :)
 * mhr3_ not too familiar with mediascanner
<cwayne> mhr3_, i have been looking all over the place to fix this :P
<mhr3_> cwayne, so the lastfm plugin isn't working for you?
<cwayne> mhr3_, the issue is we're doing a demo, and the phones don't have sim cards
<cwayne> so there's no network we can rely on on first boot
<cwayne> and enabling wifi and rebooting doesn't seem to fix it, so we'd like to be certain it works locally
<mhr3_> cwayne, you could just embed the art into the mp3s
<mhr3_> surely you'll find an app that can do that
<cwayne> mhr3_, i think it already is in the id3 tag
<mhr3_> then it should just work
<cwayne> mhr3_, should, yes :)
<cwayne> yeah if i play it locally on my machine in like vlc it picks up the album art from the id3
<cwayne> mhr3_, maybe it needs to be set differently somehow?
<mhr3_> cwayne, dunno really, it should pick up embedded art
<cwayne> mhr3_, do you know what tag it should use?
<cwayne> this one seems to use FRONT_COVER Image:
<mhr3_> cwayne, what you could try is to edit the mediascanner db by hand, then you could set the path to the albumart straight away
<mhr3_> cwayne, you can open it with https://code.google.com/p/luke/downloads/detail?name=lukeall-1.0.1.jar&can=2&q=
<cwayne> mhr3_, hm, i could try that, let me try to tag it differently
<cwayne> mhr3_, i saw this int he mediascanner.log: mediascanner-service[1651]: ERROR error/property: Unexpected value type GstSample in GStreamer tag for "cover" field
<mhr3_> can't guarantee that it can actually edit the db, but it should
<mhr3_> cwayne, sorry need to catch train, bbl
<mhr3_> already missed the one an hour ago :P
<rsalveti> gema: plars: how are you guys rebooting the phone in the lab?
<rsalveti> adb reboot or just reboot?
<lenios> does anybody know if (full disk) encryption is planned in a future version?
<plars> rsalveti: reboot
<plars> rsalveti: adb shell reboot I believe
<rsalveti> plars: right, that's why the clock is always wrong when booting the device
<rsalveti> plars: hwclock-save gets called during shutdown
<rsalveti> saving the timestamp to the hardware clock
<rsalveti> adb reboot breaks that logic
<rsalveti> so if you want sane timestamps at ~/.cache or ~/.config, we need to change that to do the proper reboot
<rsalveti> or change the hwclock-set logic
<plars> rsalveti: I don't do adb reboot
<plars> rsalveti: adb *shell* reboot
<plars> so we should be ok wrt that right?
<rsalveti> plars: right, sorry, my brain is used with adb reboot :-)
<rsalveti> plars: in theory yes
<plars> rsalveti: heh
<rsalveti> plars: checking now, flashing 78 again
<rsalveti> noticed that reboot too a while to actually happen in mako
<rsalveti> something might still be broken in the shutdown logic
<rsalveti> plars: is there log or similar in the dashboard where I could check the time it's currently taking for a reboot to take place?
<rsalveti> after adb shell reboot
<plars> rsalveti: hmm, don't think so
<plars> rsalveti: just messing with it locally, I've seen a few times where I could swear I go into a shell and had typed reboot already, but several minutes later, it's still up
<plars> rsalveti: when I type reboot again it goes down though
<plars> rsalveti: need to try it again... also with mir it seems to take a little longer before I have a UI, but I don't have any exact timings
<rsalveti> plars: right, it seems adb gets restarted as well
<rsalveti> run adb shell reboot; adb shell
<rsalveti> it'll work right after
<alecu> lool, ping
<alecu> we've found a server side bug that prevents installing apps when the u1 user has never logged into sca
<alecu> this happens only on image 79
<alecu> the server side bug is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1234872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234872 in Software Center Agent "[click] allow downloads for published gratis apps without the user having to sign in to sca" [Critical,In progress]
<rsalveti> plars: gema: worked fine with adb shell reboot:
<rsalveti> rsalveti@evatp:~$ adb wait-for-device shell dmesg | grep rtc-pm8xxx
<rsalveti> [    1.924797] rtc-pm8xxx rtc-pm8xxx: rtc core: registered pm8xxx_rtc as rtc0
<rsalveti> [    2.298794] rtc-pm8xxx rtc-pm8xxx: setting system clock to 1970-10-02 18:00:32 UTC (23738432)
<rsalveti> got on-line
<rsalveti> date was then correct
<rsalveti> adb shell reboot
<rsalveti> rsalveti@evatp:~$ adb wait-for-device shell dmesg | grep rtc-pm8xxx
<rsalveti> [    1.933160] rtc-pm8xxx rtc-pm8xxx: rtc core: registered pm8xxx_rtc as rtc0
<rsalveti> [    2.341339] rtc-pm8xxx rtc-pm8xxx: setting system clock to 2013-10-03 19:00:56 UTC (1380826856)
<rsalveti> so yeah, as long we're using adb shell reboot for everything, we're fine
<rsalveti> but let me also fix the adb shutdown here
<rsalveti> keeps respawing
<RyDeR_> anyone know what version i need to download for the nexus 4?
<cyphermox> awe_: I'm looking at the commit log for NM since I also want to update to a new minor version ...
<cyphermox> awe_: I wonder if the routing issue you found could be caused by http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?h=nm-0-9-8&id=764f0e21d2175f578b41f8197116c882799ae4d3
<cyphermox> I mean, fixed by
<cyphermox> I'll prepare a package with the full updates, so we can test this
<awe_> cyphermox, sounds promising
<awe_> cyphermox, ack
<awe_> by the way, got distracted by davmor2's crash bug...  attached comes next
<cyphermox> np
<awe_> that said, found the crash bug
<awe_> ;)
<cyphermox> there's enough stuff to review in the new NM minor, just to check that it's all bugfix, to keep me busy for the afternoon
<cyphermox> awe_: btw this will be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1234887
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234887 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Update NetworkManager to 0.9.8.4" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> 0.9.8.6 was also released but it pretty much only adds support for BlueZ 5, which we don't use yet
<awe_> cyphermox, wow...that's a boatload of fixes
<cyphermox> yeah
<awe_> cyphermox, I think we should get a bunch of folks to test
<cyphermox> yes
<rsalveti> cyphermox: should be safe, but a medium/high risk update
<kgunn> ricmm: ping
<kgunn> ricmm: got thomi on a hangout...we'd like to talk powerd/wakelock stuff wrt autopilot
<Nickbertus> hey, i am interrested in ubuntu touch for my nexus 7. am i able to install all *.deb on my tablet?
<ricmm> kgunn: sorry, missed that ping
<ricmm> thomi: kgunn anything you guys still need my input on?
<mfisch> When I click on a scope result, instead of opening the browser on top, I get shown the app I was just using.
<mfisch> For example, open the dialer, go back to scopes. Click on something. Dialer opens again and browser is opened as well but is not shown
<mfisch> cwayne: ^
<mfisch> cwayne: can you repro that?
<thomi> ricmm: is there a way to prevent powerd form blanking the screen as the phablet user?
<mfisch> thomi: you need to be root
<mfisch> thomi: sudo powerd-cli active will do it though
<thomi> yeah, but then I need to enter a password, and I can't do that from autopilot :-/
<thomi> ahh well
<popey> powerd-cli display on &
<ricmm> mfisch: cant he register as a client?
<popey> that works doesn't it?
<ricmm> mfisch: and thus need to ack the power down state before its executed
<mfisch> popey: as root it works
<popey> ah
<ricmm> I thought that was the whole point of the client API
<mfisch> ricmm: sure but even that's on the system bus
<cwayne> mfisch, need to reinstall, h/o
<mfisch> ricmm: the ack has a timeout
<mfisch> you cant block by not-acking
<ricmm> ah, a timeout
<ricmm> thomi: question, riht now you dont really do anything special to prevent sleep under SF
<mfisch> mhr3_: hey do you know that the More Suggestions isn't shown if you boot the phone w/o wifi setup?
<mfisch> mhr3_: is that a filed issues?
<ricmm> thomi: why do you need to under Mir? on my phone gallery-app suite didnt sleep because it kept getting input
<ricmm> powerd will reset the timeout as long as input keeps flowing
<mfisch> yep
<mfisch> you could change the timeout value to something like 1 hour but all that gsettings stuff changed
<thomi> right, but the unity8 test suite needs to stop and start unity8 often, and that usually takes longer than the timeout
<mhr3_> mfisch, "do you know you can't get data from internet when not connected to wifi?" yes, i'm aware of that :P
<cwayne> mhr3_, hey, so i verified that my mp3 does have the cover image embedded, still not getting the album art in the music scope
<cwayne> any logs i should look for?
<mhr3_> cwayne, none that i know of that would be useful
<ricmm> thomi: mfisch this is why we need a clear distinction between dev/user modes, heh
<mfisch> mhr3_: sure, but after I connect to wifi, you should load it
<ricmm> if such a split was in place we could provide a wakelock interface for clients to completely block suspend
<mhr3_> mfisch, unimplemeted
<mhr3_> yet
<mfisch> mhr3_: sure, so I filed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1234913
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234913 in unity-lens-applications ""More suggestions" does not load after enabling wifi until you reboot" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> ricmm: well, I'm asking the CI guys to run 'powerd-cli active' as root, so we'll see if that solves naything
<mfisch> mhr3_: I know we wont get that anytime soon
<thomi> if we do get a way to do it as the phablet user, that would be great
<mhr3_> mfisch, all you need to do is really do a search and get rid of it
<mfisch> mhr3_: interesting work-around, thanks
<mhr3_> mfisch, no need for reboot
<mfisch> maybe I should get a better sim card and not have this issue ;)
<mfisch> trying to save the company some money
<ricmm> thomi: well thats the thing, we dont really want the normal user to be able to hold the phone awake
<mhr3_> heh
<ricmm> thomi: im sure CI can run it, I forget we actually control these phones
<ricmm> ;)
<ricmm> thomi: about the -fullscreen issue... can we get rid of that in unity8-autopilot?
<cwayne> mhr3_, well crap, so what should i try then? differeny mp3 maybe?
<mhr3_> cwayne, or edit the db
<ricmm> thomi: for running on device I mean
<cwayne> mhr3_, well it'd be nice to get a real fix too :)
<mhr3_> cwayne, sorry no people who know mediascanner properly are around
<cwayne> mhr3_, fair enough, wasn't sure if maybe it was a unity problem as well
<mhr3_> cwayne, unlikely
<thomi> ricmm: sure - it's not needed then?
<ricmm> thomi: I dont even know what it does, but we dont use it to run the real unity8 on the phone
<thomi> veebers: that's something for you ^^^
<thomi> veebers: unless you're busy, in which case I can do it
<veebers> thomi: I can check it out, just reading backlog to see what _it_ is :-)
<cwayne> mhr3_, sorry do you happen to have that link again for the program to edit the db?
<thomi> veebers: on the device, don't pass -fullscreen to unity8
<thomi> veebers: also, while you're in there, perhaps you can fix this as well? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4539/unity8-autopilot/449681/
<mhr3_> cwayne, https://code.google.com/p/luke/downloads/detail?name=lukeall-1.0.1.jar&can=2&q=
<thomi> veebers: that looks to me like we're passing a number or something to launch_test_application
<veebers> thomi: ah I see. Yeah that's a quick change in the test code. I'll get my phone reassembled and try it out
<veebers> thomi: yes that one is on my list of todo too
<thomi> awesome
<cwayne> mhr3_, thank you
<mfisch> cwayne: is this the Home Scope -> Home bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/sevilerow/+bug/1223635
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223635 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Move Title to Backend" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> mfisch, no
<cwayne> i dont know what that one is
<mfisch> alecu: installing apps is working for me in #79, is it fixed on the server?
<mfisch> cwayne: I think thats a translation bug
<alecu> mfisch: have you published any click package?
<mfisch> alecu: no, not to the store
<alecu> mfisch: well, you might have logged in at least one in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/ or some related site
<mfisch> alecu: yes, I've signed in to that and tried to publish an app a couple years ago
<alecu> mfisch: can you try removing your u1 account from your device, and logging in with a brand new account?
<mfisch> alecu: sure
<alecu> mfisch: I think that with a brand new account you will find that it breaks.
<lool> alecu: Ok, what's the fix?
<mfisch> alecu: I'm happy to help test when you need someone
<karni> Question - why do we use grid units (gu) if below 1gu we advise use of density independent pixels (dp)?
<karni> Are our dip's similar to what is dip on Android?
<alecu> lool: the fix is being worked on by the servers guys (beuno's team)
<lool> ok
<alecu> lool: the workaround is to log in at least once into https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/
<alecu> (using any browser, can even be in a different phone or computer)
<beuno> it should be an hour or two until it hits production, I hope
<alecu> mfisch: great, thanks. I'll let you know when the fix lands on the servers
<lool> alecu: ok thanks
<lool> beuno: great
<karni> Shall I take my gu/dp/dip question to ubuntu-phone instead? :)
<cwayne> mhr3_, hm, any idea how to use that? i get an error if i do java -jar lukeall_1.0.1.jar
<mhr3_> cwayne, eh? works fine here if i do that
<mhr3_> $ java -version
<mhr3_> java version "1.7.0_17"
<mhr3_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_17-b02)
<mhr3_> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.7-b01, mixed mode)
<mhr3_> cwayne, hope you're not running it on the phone :)
<mhr3_> swing wouldn't have mir backend yet
<cwayne> noo im not
<mhr3_> cwayne, what's the error?
<cwayne> mhr3_, nm, updated my java and now it's working
<mhr3_> cool
<mhr3_> tedg, the race you found with upstart isn't going to fix the hud issue though, is it?
<tedg> mhr3_, I believe it will
<mhr3_> tedg, wasn't your issue about being activated too early
<mhr3_> basically before dbus?
<tedg> mhr3_, Well, before dbus was ready.
<mhr3_> tedg, but there's no way that could happen with hud, cause it's dbus activated in the first place
<tedg> mhr3_, Hmm, good point.
<tedg> Hopefully we'll get a crash file for HUD here soon...
<mhr3_> tedg, can you remind me why we're doing that massive hack anyway? let's just do normal dbus activation for hud
<mhr3_> not the upstart over dbus craziness
<mhr3_> and yes, i'm aware that it should work... but apparently it doesn't
<tedg> mhr3_, Well, the hack was supposed to be temporary until upstart dbus activation got added back.  But then it worked well enough that feature got delayed.
<mhr3_> but it doesn't work well enough
<tedg> I don't think the issue is related to that though.
<mhr3_> i believe it is
<tedg> Why?
<mhr3_> the upstart job doesn't have the dbus env var set
<mhr3_> for reasons unknown
<mhr3_> let me restate - *sometimes* it doesn't have it
<tedg> Seems to me that's the bug...
<tedg> But we should be able to see that once we get a crash variable.
<tedg> crash file
<tedg> Which we haven't gotten.
<mhr3_> tedg, apparently ogra_ sees it on the device quite regularly
<mhr3_> ask him :)
<mhr3_> tedg, hm, any idea what this is
<mhr3_> $ stop hud
<mhr3_> stop: Unknown instance:
<mhr3_> oh it wasn't running
<shann> hi
<shann> I think port Ubuntu touch for my device Archos 50 Platinium
<shann> But i try to understand guide
<shann> I need to buid android driver from http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb and build image
<shann> and finally flash device with build image (recovery, data, boot)
<tedg> mhr3_, I'm curious if in those situations whether we're getting more than one dbus session bus.
<tedg> mhr3_, I think for instance QDBus will start one if it doesn't have.
<mhr3_> yea, perhaps
<mhr3_> tedg, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-mako.png
<tedg> I wish bootchart made SVGs
<tedg> So then you could search them.
<mhr3_> tedg, the odd thing there is that hud is running for quite a while... shouldn't it realize that it can't connect much quicker?
<mhr3_> 6seconds and on mako... hm
<tedg> 6 sec?
<tedg> Looks like 1 to me.
<seb128> tedg, the small lines are 1s, the thick ones 5s
<tedg> oh
<seb128> tedg, hud-service is running for like 6s on that chart
<tedg> So this bootchart is for 65s ?
<tedg> Ah, found the key at the top... it is.
<seb128> yes
<cwayne> sergiusens, how often is phablet-tools released in saucy?
<seb128> tedg, you guys call scale units "key"? (just curious)
<sergiusens> cwayne, as soon as you do the paperwork
<sergiusens> cwayne, so we try and `bundle a bunch of fixes together
<sergiusens> cwayne, on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<tedg> seb128, No, that's probably a scale.  A key would be more like a small table in the corner describing the colors or something like that.
<seb128> tedg, ok ;-)
<mhr3_> seb128, don't teach tedg english! :)
<seb128> mhr3_, can I teach him french? ;-)
<tedg> Does dbus-daemon create multiple processes?
<mhr3_> tedg, from the bootchart i'd say yes, but no idea why :)
<tedg> There seems to be at least three.
<shann> y aurait-il des personnes qui parle francais sur ce canal
<seb128> tedg, mhr3_: those charts have dbus-daemon being a zombie, I don't get why
<seb128> shann, on dirait que oui ;-)
<mhr3_> seb128, yes, that is a mystery :)
<seb128> tedg, mhr3_: (grey is the color for zombie)
<shann> si oui, et si cela est possible de m'expliquer la marche à suivre pour porter ubuntu touch sur un smartphone
<tedg> I'll write it off as HUD being attacked by zombies
 * tedg writes libshotgun
<mhr3_> lol
<mfisch> there's no way zombies could figure out dbus
<seb128> shann, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<shann> seb128, en effet j'ai un peut de mal à comprendre le wiki en anglais
<seb128> shann, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait assez de francophone sur le channel pour répondre aux questions techniques :/
<shann> mes questions ne sont pas directement technique mais plutôt générale
<tedg> Really odd that there are two ssh-agents there as well.
<tedg> Looks like one is started before Upstart and one by Upstart
<shann> de ce que j'ai compris, il faut que je créer le répertoire kernel et device pour mon smartphone
<seb128> tedg, not sure, maybe it's a fork of the same process...
<seb128> tedg, the data file from bootchart has more details on the pid etc that the image, if you want to check out the details
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I think we might have to go down that route if today's dbus fix doesn't help things.
<mhr3_> it won't
<mhr3_> :P
<seb128> don't worry, mhr3_ is on it
<mhr3_> well.. not with hud anyway
<shann> seb128: ce qui m'embrouille c'est que d'un côté sur le wiki de cyanogenmod  il explique comment 'porter' celui-ci sur un smartphone, et d'un autre Ubuntu touch ne contient que le nécessaire.
<seb128> he's going to blame desrt in a few minutes
<tedg> Hopefully we can cut our session buses from 4 to 1 :-)
<seb128> mhr3_, right? ;-)
<mhr3_> seb128, of course, everything is desrt's fault :)
<mhr3_> seb128, he was supposed to make systemd work on ubuntu, no? ;)
<tedg> What I really want is a crash file, but I didn't realize we don't have any arm retracers running.
<seb128> shann, je ne connais pas les détails des ports, et la plupart des personnes ici de parlent pas français ...
<mhall119> nice work on the click package update app
<mhall119> whomever wrote it
<mhr3_> tedg, but, but, we need to use those multicore cpus for something
 * tedg puts mhr3_ on rewriting dbus daemon in Go
<shann> je vais essayer de lire et relire les docs en espérant bien comprendre ce qui est dit.
<mhr3_> sounds like fun :)
<mhr3_> although i'm not sure if i could look at go code for more than 10minutes at a time :)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I agree, medium risk, but still it needs a lot of careful testing -- lots of small bugfixes, and this will affect everyone, not just touch :)
<cwayne> mhr3_, weird, i dont even see a field for cover art in the lucene dbs
<mhr3_> cwayne, add it :)
<mhr3_> cwayne, guess that's why it doesn't work
<mhr3_> cwayne, http://imgur.com/3qBGDP6
<cwayne> mhr3_, nm i found it eventually, was just a bit confused
<mhr3_> cwayne, you need to replace the first one (highest res)
<mhr3_> one the first is read by grilo
<cwayne> mhr3_, can i just plant a file:// url int here?
<mhr3_> cwayne, sure
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah
<mhall119> system-image-cli is giving me this:
<mhall119> The next online UDS has been announced!  Once again there will be a track dedicated to Application Development.  New this cycle is a track dedicated to Design as well.
<mhall119> bad paste
<mhall119> [systemimage] Oct 03 21:27:01 2013 (6316) Group download reactor done (err/cancel)
<mhall119> ^^ that
<mhall119> huh, finally finished
<tinti> does anybody know where can I get ubuntu touch nexus 7 kernel?
<Tassadar> tinti: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_kernel_asus_grouper.git;a=summary
<Tassadar> branch phablet-10.1
<sergiusens> tinti, just pull-lp-source it
<tinti> Tassadar: thank you so much
<tinti> can I use git?
<sergiusens> timchen119, for what Tassadar gave you yes
<sergiusens> although prefer the phablet-saucy branch
<tinti> thank you guys :)
<Tassadar> sergiusens: there isn't one
<sergiusens> Tassadar, right..
<tinti> btw I have rebuild the kernel using Cyanogenmod and I am facing some issues to make the GUI recognize the touch screen
<tinti> I checked with evtest and it works fine but I get the pointer in the main screen and the touch does not works any idea?
<alecu> The app installation issue on image 79 has been fixed on the server, so everybody should be able to install click apps again. Please ping me if you find any related issues.
<Tassadar> tinti: you've tried to use CM kernel with Ubuntu Touch?
<Tassadar> that's not gonna work, ubuntu needs some changes in kernel
<tinti> yes
<alecu> mfisch: perhaps you want to test that ^
 * tinti I suspect but did not find the kernel :)
<alecu> mfisch: to test it, flash image 79, delete your u1 account in system settings, and then create a new u1 account from scratch on the device and try installing some app.
<mfisch> alecu: testing now
<mfisch> alecu: Just installed an app using a new account
<mfisch> alecu: playing word chain now
<alecu> yay!
<alecu> mfisch: thanks! :-)
<mfisch> alecu: np
<AskUbuntu> why doesn't the phone find any carriers under cellular? | http://askubuntu.com/q/353373
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-04
<cypherman> hi guys
<cypherman> does anyone know the status of ubuntu touch in regard of developed apps?
<cypherman> music and vieeo player
<cypherman> mail client
<cyphermox> there is a music player yes
<cypherman> openpgp support and stuff?
<cyphermox> and you can access gmail
<cypherman> is there an email client with pgp support?
<cypherman> something like k-9 and APG in android
<cyphermox> not that I know of
<RobbyF> cypherman, I know there is a gmail client
<RobbyF> or web app I should say.
<RobbyF> native email client might be ready on next on april release.
<PrimeMinister91> Where can I get the images for dlx?
<l624> Hi all
<l624> How can I install ubuntu on Phone
<zsombi> cwayne: ping
<nhaines> l624: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess
<Guest50794> I am curious if somebody has succesfully ported touch tablet to the new 2013 nexus 7?
<nhaines> No.
<nhaines> I'm not certain anyone's actively working on it, either.
<Guest50794> If I would follow the porting guide would I be able to post it to ubuntu? I mean bugs, proformance,  logs etc
<Guest50794> maybe even the image
<nhaines> Probably not, because if it were that simple, it'd be done by now.  There are driver issues.
<nhaines> But yes, that's the correct first step.
<Guest50794> true that!
<nhaines> Right now *everything's* focusing on phone support, because there are 13 days until that's released.
<nhaines> After that, there are 6 months to tablet and desktop support.
<Guest50794> so ubuntu touch is not beeing released on the 17th?
<Guest50794> for tablets I mean
<nhaines> I just said it was.
<nhaines> No, not for tablets.  It has never been planned for tablets until 14.04 LTS.
<nhaines> Desktop support is planned for 14.10.
<Guest50794> ow ok then I will definetly start porting this weekend. Can't wait to see the result!
<gusch> mfisch: ping
<GavMickey> bit of a noob question but im looking through the core apps on launchpad.net and i cant seem to find system settings anywhere. Where is it?
<popey> GavMickey: ubuntu-system-settings
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings
<GavMickey> thanks just found it
<janimo`> ogra_, do you know if non-nexus images can use the delta upgrades at this point?
<ogra_> they cant
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<rickspencer3> guess I'm a bit early :)
<alf_> Hi! Question: How do I restart unity8 without restarting the phone (just running unity8 doesn't seem to work...)?
<popey> pkill unity8
<popey> it restarts itself
<popey> rickspencer3: I guess. I only just started flashing 80
<rickspencer3> heya popey
<popey> read pauls mail in bed this morning and it inspired me to leap out of bed and flash
<rickspencer3> I'm waiting for my next plane at CDG
<popey> my phone
<rickspencer3> figure it's early there :)
<janimo`> popey, does stop unity8 no longer work?IIRC it used to be possible to stop/start it?
<alf_> popey: ok, what about if unity8 has crashed? How do I restart it then?
<popey> janimo`: that works?
<janimo`> popey, no
<popey> hah
<rickspencer3> popey, hmmm, looks like Mir by default quite soon?
<janimo`> popey, I was just looking into how to restart unity8 when I saw this conversation
<popey> rickspencer3: exciting!
<rickspencer3> FINALLY
<janimo`> popey, I thought unity was a service
<popey> i usually just kill unity8, but if there's a better way?
<rickspencer3> popey, I want us to have an image "we are happy to ship" by the 10th, so, less than a week :)
<rickspencer3> (but I think we will do it)
<popey> i just opened the terminal on my phone and said "restart unity8" and it did
<popey> rickspencer3: yeah, I think so, I think we'll have a big queue for 0-day updates though
<popey> "Big" might be overstating it
<popey> "medium sized"
<janimo`> popey, as root or as phablet user? Neither works for me
<popey> as phablet
<rickspencer3> popey, well, I figure we can keep making new images after the 10th, and if we are happier with one of those, we'll ship it
<rickspencer3> but we should have on "in the can" by the 10th
<popey> rickspencer3: I'm also super keen for us to ship core app updates in the store post 10th
<janimo`> popey, ok, I switched using su - phablet and that made restart unavailable in the path. It works now, thanks
<rickspencer3> at least, that's my goal
<rickspencer3> popey, also, updates are weird with the image based updates
<popey> oh?
<rickspencer3> well, weird in a good way
<popey> I *love* the new update system
<rickspencer3> it's like, we have a solid image, and we know that everyone will get that exact image on the exact hardware
<rickspencer3> so, it's a lot less hair-raising
<popey> +1
<popey> BRB Breakfast calls
<rickspencer3> once we pair that with phased updates, we'll have a really solid system
<rickspencer3> later popey!
<tmoenicke> is it possible to flash an old image, like 4,5  or 6 month old?
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: I think you should be able to flash the zip files by adb pushing them and then select them in the recovery menu. Given you can find them somewhere on the servers still
<mzanetti> anyone know if we have an archive of old images?
<popey> i do mzanetti
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/ mzanetti tmoenicke
<mzanetti> oh , cool
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ goes back to june
<tmoenicke> cool
<tmoenicke> popey: mzanetti: thx, i will try it out
<GavMickey> does anyone know the id for the gsm interface on a nexus 4 running the latest build? in ifconfig it shows as a usb interface?
<popey> rmnet_usb0
<GavMickey> thanks (again)
<ogra_> xnox, hmm could it be that your dbus change moves the log somewhere else ? seems the tests dont find it anymore
<lool> hi there
 * ogra_ flashes #80
<popey> hey lool
<lool> xnox: heya
<lool> xnox: so while the dbus fix seemed to be correct, we need to fix it the other way as we're losing important logs now
<OrokuSaki> Bored.. thought I would see what Mir would do... "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'what():  display factory cannot create fb display"
<lool> xnox: that is, dbus.log is now empty, and that's where we get a lot of debug information
<lool> xnox: could we fix it the otherway around?  patch dbus to have a flag to NOT fork and revert back to the not forking behavior?
<lool> xnox: or patch it to still output stuff
<popey> \o/ Time setting sticks across reboots with #80
<lool> popey: :-)
<lool> popey: are you Mir or SF?
<lool> boot time has been degradating lately
<popey> lool: sf
<xnox> ogra_: log is in " .cache/upstart/dbus.log" that's where it's meant to be when started under upstart. any other locations means, you were not using dbus from upstart but auto-launched one.
<xnox> lool: ^
<ogra_> xnox, not here with a freshly flashed image
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/dbus*
<ogra_> /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/dbus-session
<ogra_> this is after the third reboot
<xnox> ogra_: wait i'm on my laptop, which wasn't upgraded over night.
<ogra_> i dont think upstart removes logs :)
<xnox> ogra_: ... and you have other logs in ~/.cache/upstart/*.log ?! right.
<ogra_> so watch the timestamp or move it away
<xnox> ogra_: well there is logrotate job for those ;-)
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> yeah, its full of the normal session logs
<jodh> xnox, lool: Adding "initctl set-env DBUS_DEBUG_OUTPUT=1" to the dbus.conf pre-start seems to allow dbus to produce the usual splurge.
<ogra_> jodh, yay, thanks !
<xnox> jodh: why set-env, instead of just normal "env DBUS_DEBUG_OUTPUT=1" at the top?
<ogra_> so all jobs get it ?
<jodh> xnox: yup - even better!
<KathyReid> Hi everyone, I have a basic question if that's OK?
<jodh> ogra_: they'd all get it if you used 'set-env --global ...'.
<xnox> ogra_: " echo env DBUS_DEBUG_OUTPUT=1" > ~/.config/upstart/dbus.override
<xnox> ogra_: reboot and see if that works for you =)
<ogra_> xnox, will do, i just flashed and want to do some other tests before making it writable
<xnox> ogra_: above doesn't need to have it writtable.
<xnox> ogra_: or does it?!
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> indeed
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Smile Day! :-D
<Saviq> lool, ping
<ogra_> xnox, works !
<xnox> ogra_: excellent.
<lool> Saviq: pong
<xnox> jodh: i had no idea about the dbug environment variable =)
<xnox> ogra_: so I guess another dbus upload....
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> lool, ^^^^ i guess thats fine ?
<Saviq> lool, hey, so can we help with anything? kgunn asked me to give you anything you need to get AP going on Mir
<ogra_> (to get logging back)
<xnox> lool: ogra_: or, do we really want that set on production systems, or should the override be done in testing?
<lool> Saviq: oh yes, help definitely welcome
<lool> Saviq: can we hangout?
<lool> Saviq: finishing an email, will be with you in 4mn
<Saviq> lool, sure, let me know
<ogra_> xnox, well, i think until we are sure the quality is good enough i would say we still need the logs
<jodh> xnox: it's amazing what you can find reading the source :)
 * ogra_ is afk for a moment
<xnox> jodh: yeah.
<xnox> ogra_: ok.
<JamesTait> My messaging indicator turns blue when I receive an SMS, but pulling down the menu still shows "Empty!"  Is this known?
<hramrach> hello
<hramrach> how do you run unity8?
<GavMickey> Unity8 is the ui you see on ubuntu touch
<hramrach> I don't see it. That's wy I ask.
<popey> JamesTait: which image?
<GavMickey> What do you see when you boot?
<popey> JamesTait: on 79 mine is blue and on 80 mine isn't blue, but both show messages
<hramrach> the login prompt
<GavMickey> What device are you running it on and which build?
<hramrach> # unity8
<hramrach> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hramrach> I am running this on cubieboard. Just did apt-get install ubuntu-touch
<hramrach> well, it's technically not installable but the parts apt complains about are not really important
<JamesTait> popey, build 80.
<hramrach> calendar-app and likes
<GavMickey> Try sshing into it and restarting unity8?
<hramrach> how do you restart it?
<hramrach> I am sshd in it all the time. it's not helping
<GavMickey> Not sure what else to suggest it's not supported
<GavMickey> To restart unity8 run pkill unity8
<hramrach> it's not running
<larsu> JamesTait: there are a couple of known issues with the messaging icon's state. I'll fix those today.
<hramrach> it crashes whenever you run it
<hramrach> and it's not even run because lightdm fails to start
<GavMickey> Ah that's your problem then. Try disabling lightdm, then ssh into it after a reboot and manually executing unity8
<hramrach> it crashes
<hramrach> and no need to disable lightdm. it does not work anyway. hence the login prompt
<GavMickey> Sorry don't know then
<hramrach> ok, I guess it's normal that it does not work then
<hramrach> will look at something else then
<hramrach> thanks
<ogra_> apw, strace -o /tmp/strace.out ureadahead --force-trace
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> munmap(0x40149000, 4096)                = 0
<ogra_> openat(3, "events/fs/do_sys_open/enable", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ogra_> close(3)                                = 0
<ogra_> write(2, "ureadahead: Error while tracing:"..., 59) = 59
<ogra_> apw, did we lose the ureadahead patch from the mako kernel ?
<diwic> is there anyway to make adb understand that it should not limit itself to 80x25 ?
<ogra_> sadly not
<diwic> ok
<hramrach> use ssh instead ;-)
<ogra_> (well, there surely is with a lot of hacking)
<JamesTait> larsu, excellent, thanks. :)  Is there a bug I should subscribe to?
<KathyReid> Hi everyone, I've just got a basic question - is it OK to ask it in this channel?
<ogra_> apw, oh, seems we only added the patch to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/linux-maguro/3.0.0-3.9 ... would you mind adding it to mako too (that actually eplainx why maguro boots faster)
<vesar> Hey anyone. How would need to get some content like music and videos on my Nexus 7. Few days back when I flashed it think there was some but now with the latest build Music and Videos scopes are just empty. I'm using following flash command: phablet-flash ubuntu-system -d grouper
<xnox> KathyReid: on irc, usually one simply asks the quesion one has straight away.... =) so yes, always simply ask / say what you want to say.
<KathyReid> xnox: thanks.
<larsu> JamesTait: I haven't triaged them yet (mostly it's been people pinging me about it). There are at least #1234680 and #1220487
<xnox> bug #1234680 bug #1220487
<ubot5> bug 1234680 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages blue even though there are no messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234680
<KathyReid> I've successfully flashed my LG Nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch (mako) and it's working pretty well. What do I need to do to help test things / help out further?
<ubot5> bug 1220487 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messages indicator does not indicate new messages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220487
<markusn00b> Is there some way to make mako wake me up? I cant find the alarm clock...
<hramrach> I suspect it would be one of the apps that does not exist
<GavMickey> Go to the clock app and swipe along the top where it says clock
<diwic> KathyReid, welcome! It really depends on what you want to do and how knowledgeable you are - there are plenty of opportunities like, continue testing images and look for regressions, or if you find something that's not working, submit a bug report, help fixing it if you know how, etc
<diwic> vesar, you can use the MTP protocol to transfer your own music and video to the device.
<diwic> vesar, I think the
<diwic> vesar, I don't know why the sample movies/music was removed but it was, so you have to put your own content there.
<hramrach> ok, unity8 still crashes on start with today's updates so that's it I guess
<KathyReid> diwic: thx for the welcome. I'm comfortable in ssh / bash, know a little bit of C, Java etc. Is there a 'here's how to start helping' guide anywhere?
<apw> ogra_, will look into it
<ogra_> apw, thanks !
<diwic> KathyReid, if you like coding, maybe you would be interested in helping out with one of the core apps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<vesar> diwic, thanks. I'll transfer some of my own content there then. Just wondered because I remember seeing some default offline content there in the past.
<GavMickey> Has anyone started working on getting tethering/hotspot working?
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: you nice refreshed after your day off ;)
<ogra_> GavMickey, after 13.10 is out
<ogra_> davmor2, totally .... and completely united now
<KathyReid> diwic: thanks for the tip, the burndown charts are really useful
<GavMickey> Ok thanks
<diwic> KathyReid, I encourage you to pick what is in your interest and what you think is fun to do - if so, you're more likely to enjoy it here. :-)
<KathyReid> diwic: thanks again, will do, and thanks too for the welcome - it is very appreciated
<diwic> KathyReid, thanks for wanting to help out
<nomism> Hello! I own a Nexus 4. Do current Ubuntu Touch builds already provide a desktop environment when the phone is connecterd to an external screen via hdmi cable?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> thats 14.04 or 14.10 material
<GavMickey> Quick question, will running sudo apt-get upgrade from ubuntu touch upgrade to the latest nightly build?
<gema> ogra_: who do I talk to about mir at this untimely hour for the US
<ogra_> gema, Saviq perhaps
<gema> Saviq: are you around?
<Saviq> gema, or #ubuntu-mir :)
<gema> Saviq: ack, will try there
<GavMickey> Adios all will be back soon
<tsdgeos> guys, since todays image "reboot" as root of the phone doesn't reboot it
<tsdgeos> it seems it gets stuck trying to shutdown
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, i noticed that myself "adb reboot" works as expected
<ogra_> not sure what changed that made upstart reboots not work anymore
<tsdgeos> ogra_: shall i report a bug? against what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah so you think it's not shutting down even?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure
<ogra_> it is shutting down, you can bnoot it immediately again
<ogra_> *boot
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, i'm trying to get ureadahead to work ... sadly it expects to mount the debugfs under /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs ... and demands /var/lib/ureadahead to be writable ... adding the latter to writable-paths gets me a writable dir, but the mount in the subdir is gone
<ogra_> mhr3_, you guys were looking for a crash file ? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_hud_hud-service.32011.crash
<mhr3_> ogra_, can you get the stacktrace from it pls?
<ogra_> i dont think there are any dbg packages installed ...
<mhr3_> install them :)
<ogra_> but i see the dbus-hang a lot with maguro today
<ogra_> (image is still readonly only Mir enabled)
<ogra_> i havent see a single hang with SF
<ogra_> *seen
<seb128> ogra_, mhr3_: let me get the stacktrace, I've a rw image with ddebs enabled
<ogra_> cool. thanks
<ogra_> seems to really be realted to Mir
<ogra_> *related
<mhr3_> and the issue is just happenning on my desktop actually
<ogra_> SF with working ureadahead boots in ~25sec now
<mhr3_> so can get live data from it
<seb128> mhr3_, the hud one?
<ogra_> Mir takes around a minute
<mhr3_> seb128, yes
<ogra_> hmm that indeed trashes my Mir theory :)
<mhr3_> seb128, xnox, and DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is not set in its environ
<seb128> mhr3_, ok, great
<mhr3_> and paste.ubuntu.com isn't working :/
<mhr3_> xnox, env of the hud process http://paste.debian.net/50230/
<seb128> ogra_, do you know if the impact of a package on the image disk footprint is ~ the size of the deb?
<mhr3_> i think we're running multiple dbuses
<seb128> ogra_, e.g is it compressed and at the same level?
<xnox> mhr3_: what's the output of $ initctl list-env ?
<ogra_> seb128, the size of the installed deb minus /usr/share/doc/*
<seb128> ogra_, thanks, looking at langpacks, Pat said it's ok to get a few on the images, I'm getting the numbers
<mhr3_> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191827/
<ogra_> seb128, it uses xz compression for the tarball, not sure if it complesses at the same level though
<seb128> ogra_, we were shooting for chinese, spanish, german, french
<xnox> mhr3_: right, dbus is set.
<ogra_> seb128, sounds good
<xnox> mhr3_: status hud; status dbus; ?
<xnox> mhr3_: and does the hud's pid from status, match the pid of hud?
<mhr3_> xnox, no, hud exitted meanwhile, it does that after a while
<mhr3_> but if something starts it again, the env still isn't set
<seb128> mhr3_, is it started through upstart, or dbus activated?
<mhr3_> seb128, it's dbus-activated which does "start hud"
<mhr3_> so... let's call it upstart-over-dbus activation? :P
<mhr3_> i mean
<xnox> mhr3_: which is wrong, cause it will happen before dbus is started, since you are forcing it to start regardless of what other things are happening or dbus starting.
<mhr3_> broken-upstart-over-dbus activation
<mhr3_> xnox, hm?
<mhr3_> dbus is running my whole session, hud is stopped, if i let dbus do "start hud" the env there isn't set
<mhr3_> i *think* if i do it myself it will be set
<mhr3_> don't want to otherwise i lose that broken state
<xnox> also why is ted using bash to exec things /o\
<xnox> and sleeps =/
<mhr3_> let's not go into that
<pete-woods> the dbus activation script is a red herring, though (no matter whether it's good or bad)
<pete-woods> as mhr3_ says, manually starting and stopping the service reproduces the problem
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro-hud-dbus-hang.png
<ogra_> i dont get that with SF on maguro
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro-SF.png
<xnox> pete-woods: well, something talks to hud -> dbus-activation-hack.sh bash script is called -> if upstart_session variable is set -> start hud; sleep 10..... else fallback to executing hud-service
<ogra_> (the latter one actually has the UI on screen under 25sec
<ogra_> )
<xnox> pete-woods: and the upstart job is to simply start hud.
<mhr3_> xnox, how many dbus-daemon are we supposed to have?
<mhr3_> cause i have 5 of them
<xnox> mhr3_: that means, that crap is autoactivating additional onces instead of using the system on.
<xnox> mhr3_: we should  have at most 2 session dbus (one normal one, one for atk/a11y)
<ogra_>   690 ?        Ss     0:03 dbus-daemon --system --fork
<ogra_>  1284 ?        Ss     0:00              \_ dbus-daemon --fork --session --address=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-ic2MIWcWW9
<ogra_>  1259 ?        Ss     0:00 //bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 6 --session
<mhr3_> xnox, which would totally explain this, hud connects to a different dbus
<mhr3_> 102       1176  0.0  0.0  32360  3028 ?        Ss   Sep30   0:47 dbus-daemon --system --fork
<mhr3_> miso      3125  0.0  0.0  33920  4416 ?        Ss   Sep30   1:06 dbus-daemon --session --address=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-h90A8DWTwU
<mhr3_> miso      3160  0.0  0.0  30748  1916 ?        S    Sep30   0:01 /bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/at-spi2/accessibility.conf --nofork --print-address 3
<mhr3_> root      8077  0.0  0.0  30376  1352 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:00 //bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
<mhr3_> miso     32673  0.0  0.0  30508  1264 ?        Ss   11:59   0:00 //bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
<xnox> mhr3_: let me explore what's going on, on my grouper after I fix the next one.
<ogra_> i wonder what the latter one is
<DJJeff> mhr3_: please use pastebin
<xnox> mhr3_: upgrade, you are running out of date dbus package?!
<mhr3_> xnox, yes :)
 * ogra_ guesses all these // processes shouldnt be there 
<xnox> mhr3_: what's the output of: dpkg -l dbus
<mhr3_> xnox, i upgraded already, but running this session for a few days
<xnox> mhr3_: well, if you don't apply yesterday's fixes, i'm not sure how else i can help you =)
<ogra_> mhr3_, you mean you relpaced dbus underneath a running session but didnt restart it ?
<xnox> mhr3_: there is no way to restart dbus.
<ogra_> the session
<mhr3_> xnox, you think your dbus fix is going to fix the multi-dbuses i'm having?
<mhr3_> xnox, isn't the unset DBUS envvar still odd?
<pete-woods> of course it's odd
<mhr3_> xnox, i mean it'll be unset if upstart runs the job *now*
<xnox> mhr3_: so unity & hud were starting ahead of dbus-daemon completing initialisation, thus clobbering and auto-spawning it's own.
<ogra_> xnox, could it be that upstart-dbus-session spawns its own daemon ?
<xnox> mhr3_: sure, but not for the jobs that are already running..... upstart doesn't and I guess can't modify the environment of already running processes.
<ogra_> *bridge
<mhr3_> xnox, but the hud job quits itself after a while
<mhr3_> xnox, why doesn't upstart "update" the env on next start?
<xnox> mhr3_: sure, but upon respawn it will be the environment of the dbus-daemon that launches it. and there are multiple ones, how would you know which one?
<xnox> mhr3_: if you are sending dbus-send from e.g. unity, you will enherit running unity's environment which will have the wrong dbus in it.
<xnox> mhr3_: and dbus-activation hack will not take the upstart path of execution at all...
<xnox> mhr3_: please reboot and reproduce the problem, if you can. Such that I can reproduce it locally as well.
<mhr3_> xnox, you know that's not gonna happen :P
<mhr3_> (the reproducing it locally part)
<xnox> the problem was that the whole session couldn't connect to the upstart's launched dbus-daemon, and instead gave up and auto-launched it's own dbus and used that everywhere.....
<mhr3_> but at least we know we have too many dbuses
<ogra_> hmm
<xnox> mhr3_: _you have too many dbusses ;-)
<ogra_> ev, does whoopsie spawn its own dbus daemon ? looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro-hud-dbus-hang.png ist suspiciously looks like that
<ev> ogra_: not explicitly
<pete-woods> surely if it were simply the case of having too many dbus's then the DBUS_ADDRESS environment variable would be incorrect, not missing
<xnox> ogra_: kind of the crasher, reacts to file events, which happens before dbus-daemon launched. I have merge proposal to fix that.
<ev> ogra_: but it will try to talk to NM over DBus
<mhr3_> xnox, but upstart's DBUS == my session's DBUS env
<ev> as soon as it starts
<ogra_> ev, and if it cant ?
<ogra_> it really looks like it fires up one in the botochart
<ev> ogra_: then it will assume the system is always online
<ogra_> *boot
<xnox> ev: ogra_: bug #1234841
<ubot5> bug 1234841 in upstart (Ubuntu) "crash reports pop-up ahead of desktop loading, or atleast dbus being available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234841
<ogra_> aha
<ev> ogra_: I'm not denying that's happening. I'm suggesting it may be happening implicitly.
<ev> ah excellent
<xnox> ogra_: file events emitted before dbus is launched, thus whatever non-interactive ui / apport thingy doesn't have dbus and spawns it's own.
<ogra_> yeah, just read the bug :)
<ogra_> thanks
 * xnox goes to fix up that merge proposal.
<cwayne> zsombi, ping
<ogra_> i doubt it will help the hud though :(
<xnox> mhr3_: if you want to, modify dbus-activation-hack and add "env > ~/.cache/dbus-activation-hack-hud-environ.log" at the top
<gema> seb128: is it on purpose that the diagnostic data sending cannot be disabled?
<seb128> gema, talk to ev
<seb128> I don't know
<gema> ev: is that on purpose?
<gema> seb128: it's on the system settings ui
<seb128> I think Laney and ev said that whoopsie needs a plka file
<Laney> ev is sorting it
<seb128> gema, right, but ev wrote that code and probably knows better the status
<gema> seb128: ahh, gotcha
<Laney> it'll be added to pk-d-p
<gema> ev: do you have a bug number for that?
<mhr3_> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191903/
<DJJeff> ofono telephony really needs to be disabled for non 3g/4g tablets
<DJJeff> how can we get a message to the ubuntu-touch devs
<DJJeff> unless there will be a build for phones and a build for tablets
<seb128> ogra_, doing "reboot" in an adb shell stopped working it seems, is that a known issue? it seems the tablet power down but doesn't reboot...
<mhr3_> xnox, inside the hud process there's still no DBUS envvar set
<ogra_> DJJeff, it wont start on modem-less devices
<ev> gema: no, I haven't been using a bug to track it
<ogra_> seb128, i noticed it too, adb reboot works fine though
<ev> endeavouring to have it in today
<seb128> ogra_, oh, I didn't know about that command, danke
<gema> ev: ack, if you could let me know the ETA image, I'll verify
<gema> whenevr you know it
<ev> will do, thanks
<DJJeff> ogra_: a couple builds back it caused network-manager 100% cpu
<DJJeff> ogra_: and is also noisy in /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> DJJeff, well, thats hopefully fixed, if not it should be :)
<ogra_> did you file a bug ?
<DJJeff> not yet if I see it again I will
<ogra_> dont wait to long, release is close :)
<DJJeff> ogra_: here is my /var/log/syslog || http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191942/
<ogra_> yeah, file a bug
<ogra_> either cyphermox or awe should take a look at that
<DJJeff> syslog fills up pretty fast with that crap
<ogra_> so it goes on and on ?
<DJJeff> correct
<ogra_> (your paste only shows 1min)
 * ogra_ goes afk for a bit
<DJJeff> that paste is from # tail -f /var/log/syslog
<DJJeff> not sure how to file that sort of bug and where :(
<ogra_> ubuntu-bug network-manager
<ogra_> via adb
<ev> Laney, seb128: would one of you mind doing a bit of quick code review for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191951/
<Laney> ev: looks correct
<ev> uploading
<gema> Saviq: we found a problem that if an app is running on the foreground, a call cannot be answered
<gema> Saviq: bug 1235215
<ubot5> bug 1235215 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "cannot answer call when system settings are in the foreground" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235215
<Saviq> gema, ok thank
<gema> Saviq: with mir
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, hey, can you have a look ↑
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, maybe we don't have an InputFilterArea for the notification?
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, it'd explain the other bug where your interaction with a notification pass through to the app
<ev> cjwatson: any objection to me using the proposed-migration hinting to let the above pkla change (policykit-desktop-privileges) through?
<cjwatson> ev: it's not touch-specific, so needs release team signoff, but I'm happy to give that yes
 * ev nods
<Laney> it's also not blocked
<ev> Hm? The archive is frozen
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1235222 btw?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235222 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot suite gets killed after running tests on Mir" [Undecided,New]
<lool> ev: unapproved queue is what stops upload
<lool> ev: not hints
<Saviq> mzanetti, on SF, that is?
<lool> this was decided last week
<lool> (release team preferred really preventing uploads reaching the archive, unapproved is earlier)
<ev> ah
<ogra_> jodh, mid to upload https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/upstart/bug-1234898 so we can get it in one of todays images ?
<ogra_> *mind
<jodh> ogra_: I've asked for feedback on the bug so if someone aside from me will test it, I'll get it merged upstream then cherry-pick into ubuntu.
<ogra_> jodh, see -release :)
<ev> xnox: would we also need to make whoopsie start on started dbus, since it will also autolaunch a dbus daemon trying to talk to NM?
<olli> lool, I have invited Saviq to the standup ( Saviq fyi;)
<Saviq> olli, k
<olli> lool, do we want somebody else in the standup?
<lool> cool
<lool> olli: jfunk?
<lool> oh shit that's in 30mn already
<mzanetti> Saviq: on it
<ev> xnox: actually, I'm not sure start on started dbus in upstart-file-bridge is the right location if the motivation is apport. Apport by itself doesn't talk to dbus - whoopsie does that - and whoopsie is already started and talking to dbus long before any file bridge events
<olli> lool, no, in 90min
<olli> acc to my cal
<lool> oh right, that's my rick 1-1
<lool> good
<olli> jfunk will be there for the regular standup (at least he used to so far)
<olli> de-panic!
<olli> ;)
<ogra_> german/panic ?
<DJJeff> unity8 high cpu usage screenshot of htop || http://i.imgur.com/AEkbCc7.png
<mzanetti> Saviq: posted comment
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, know what's interesting?
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4541/
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4542/
<Saviq> mzanetti, only 48 tests there
<mzanetti> Saviq: there are some tests with multiple configurations. not sure if smokeng doesn't run them or if they just don't appear in that log
<mzanetti> Saviq: it's 10 hidden tests, which would make 46, but there are sysetmsettle-before and systemsettle-after on smokeneg. so numbers match again
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, 10 hidden? what's that mean?
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192056
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<xnox> ev: session init, not system init. so on the desktop, I get the crash pop-up appear ahead of unity launcher, indicators and gtk initialised. First thing that any gtk dialog does, is start talking to session-dbus. Which if started ahead of dbus, autospawns additional ones.
<xnox> ev: so that fix is primarily desktop driven, not touch.
<ev> ah right
<ev> sorry, I appear to be of a single mind today :)
<xnox> ev: and file-bridge in the session-init, is actually the only one that _didn't_ start on started dbus already =)
<ev> what were your thoughts on changing whoopsie's job to start on started dbus?
<ev> it does mean that if dbus falls over in a heap, we wont get error reports
<ogra_> if dbus falls over you might not even get networking (on NM systems)
<mzanetti> Saviq: did terminal-app pass 100% for you on Mir?
<xnox> ev: i never proposed to change whoopsie to start on started dbus.
<ev> ogra_: a valid point
<ev> xnox: I was, to solve ogra_ 's problem
<xnox> ev: ah, ok =)
<xnox> ev: sorry, I appear to be of a single mind today :)
<ev> but maybe I'm misunderstanding what's going on here
<ogra_> well, not sure if it is a probalme ... its surely  a waste to have an extra dbus though
<ogra_> *problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> hmm... ok
<xnox> ogra_: dbus-autolaunch should maybe do $ start wait-for-state WAITER=$uuid WAIT_FOR=dbus WAIT_STATE=running || normal-dbus-autolaunch
<xnox> slangasek: ^
<xnox> cause it seems like it might be out of our control of crap auto-launching it's own session dbuses.
<ogra_> it really shouldnt :(
<MacSlow> Saviq, taking a look
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think it's the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1233411
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233411 in Unity 8 "Clicking on a snap decision action button is causing the click to hit the application underneath the notification area" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> MacSlow, only SF and Mir behave differently - under SF you get all input, and the IFA blocks the input from getting to the app
<Saviq> MacSlow, whereas under Mir you don't get input at all in shell unless you have IFA
<DJJeff> ubot5: bug 1233870
<ubot5> bug 1233870 in Mir "unity8 cpu spike after blank/unblank (nexus4)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233870
<Saviq> MacSlow, so it looks like that'd be all we need
<MacSlow> Saviq, SF = SurfaceFlinger, IFA ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, InputFilterArea
<MacSlow> Saviq, InputFilterArea
<Saviq> MacSlow, or InputArea like it's called now
<Saviq> MacSlow, or ShellArea or something - you'll find it
<Saviq> MacSlow, it'd probably be best if we only created one - covering all the notifications on screen, if possible
<MacSlow> Saviq, no clue what it is, but I'll take a look and try to get an idea
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, it's InputFilterArea still
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, and we have none around Notifications
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's "new" and needed because of mir on the phone?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, it was there from January
<Saviq> MacSlow, but because of how SF behaved
<Saviq> only https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1233411 was visible
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233411 in Unity 8 "Clicking on a snap decision action button is causing the click to hit the application underneath the notification area" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> MacSlow, so easy to miss
<MacSlow> Saviq, never knew it's relevant
<lool> sforshee: heya, around?
<lool> mfisch: poke too
<lool> sforshee, mfisch: To keep the music-app running when the idle timer kicks in, we are taking an active lock with requestSysState(state=1)
<MacSlow> Saviq, so an InputFilterArea has to "span" the whole notification-bubble?!
<lool> sforshee, mfisch: This seems to keep the screen on though; what's the best way to just stop system from suspending, but let the idle timer shut the screen off?
<lool> om26er: ^ could you hand these guys the bug number when you have it?
<om26er> bug 1235241
<ubot5> bug 1235241 in QtDeclarative bindings for Powerd "Screen can be brought back up by just tapping on it" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235241
<Saviq> MacSlow, even better - all of the notifications at once
<Saviq> MacSlow, ideally we'd have only one InputFilterArea - you could probably use ListView's contentHeight for that
<MacSlow> Saviq, well I'll see
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... which flash-target is recommended?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ubuntu-system, as usual
<MacSlow> Saviq, usually I use "ubuntu-system"
<MacSlow> ah ok
<om26er> sforshee, mfisch so that its really handed over :) bug 1235241
<ubot5> bug 1235241 in QtDeclarative bindings for Powerd "Screen can be brought back up by just tapping on it" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235241
<MacSlow> Saviq, the -part2 MRs are both Jenkins-CI approved
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool, we're in fix-mir-autopilot mdoe
<Saviq> mode
<Saviq> MacSlow, so it might need to wait until next week
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah I know
<lool> mfisch: ping
<lool> mfisch: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gallery-app_0.0.67+13.10.20131004.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/apps/144/gallery-app.png', which is also in package ubuntu-mobile-icons 13.04+13.10.20130925-0ubuntu1
<lool> mfisch: what's the plan there?  ship the icon in ubuntu-mobile-icons or in gallery-app?  could you drop it from the right packages and if it's moving add a Replace in the new package against the old ones?
<lool> mfisch: the easiest might be to drop it entirely from gallery-app.deb; it should be kept in there for the click transition though
<lool> sergiusens: ^ FYI
<sergiusens> lool, I'd keep it in the gallery-app so then we can reuse the icon for the package (click) icon
<lool> sergiusens: yes, that's what I suggested as well (drop from .deb but keep in bzr)
<sergiusens> lool, that works for me
<sergiusens> ogra_, if I reboot enought I can lock myslef out of adb, so there is surely a race somewhere
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah
<ogra_> sergiusens, the prob is that we dont handle adbd via the property system i think
<ogra_> but write to sysfs
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'm changing that fwiw
<ogra_> sergiusens, to what ?
<ogra_> we cant use properties that early in the boot
<sergiusens> ogra_, to use the property system
<ogra_> how ?
<ogra_> the container isnt there when adbd starts
<ogra_> and we need it to start that early to be able to debug boot issues
<sergiusens> ogra_, already talked to rsalveti; we might just delay adbd
<ogra_> bad idea imho
<ogra_> especially for ports that will be hell
<sergiusens> ogra_, well that's going to be an issue :-)
<ogra_> right
<AskUbuntu> Is Ubuntu Touch capable of simulating glass effect? | http://askubuntu.com/q/353621
<ogra_> geez
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> glass effects
<sergiusens> ogra_, let me think of something then; quickly though I guess we can enable an early boot mode
<sil2100> tmoenicke: hi!
<sergiusens> ogra_, I have glasses on; if not the screen looks fuzzy, is that the effect?
<sil2100> tmoenicke: do you know what's up with the ubuntu-keyboard autopilot tests? I'm running ubuntu-keyboard trunk and it's failing on some AP tests
<ogra_> sergiusens, dunno, ask on askubuntu ...
<ogra_> seems its an important feature
<ogra_> (who needs to make phone calls if he has _galls effects_ ! )
<ogra_> *glass even
<tmoenicke> sil2100: hi. veebers should know details
<sil2100> veebers: piiing
<sergiusens> ogra_, saw the question, lets leave that to the design team
<ogra_> :)
<w-flo> 1 month until I get a new router and new ISP.. wonder how many reconnects I have to suffer through until then.. sigh
<lool> bfiller: heya, FYI gallery-app has file conflicts with icon-theme; I've pinged mfisch to fix this when he comes up, but feel free to fix earlier
<ogra_> lool, seems reboot is broken with #80 and i cant really find the cause
<ogra_> since adb reboot works just fine i suspect a hanging upstart job
<lool> ogra_: I have had this issue indeed
<lool> ogra_: adb reboot is a brutal adbd syscall to kernel to tell it to reboot NOW
<lool> ogra_: reboot is actually init sequence
<ogra_> must be somethig after the runlevel is switched, since adbd gets stopped
<lool> ogra_: I've pinged slangasek on getting some help from his team on this, but that will be later
<ogra_> k
<lool> ogra_: yes; stgraber might be able to provide guidance on how to best debug this
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i was hoping for him
<lool> stgraber: ^ latest image doesn't reboot anymore, and we don't know how to track this down
<ogra_> (also for the ureadahead issue indeed)
<MacSlow> What's the dot-file for user "phablet" again to enable mir instead of sf?
<lool> bfiller: FAILED (failures=11)
<lool> bfiller: for gallery-app
<lool> e.g. ERROR: gallery_app.tests.test_album_view.TestAlbumView.test_add_photo
<lool> bfiller: do I need to have empty gallery?
<MacSlow> found it... .display-mir
<mfisch> lool: I'm awake but not really, I saw the failure last night, should we just remove icon from gallery app?
<stgraber> ogra_: please talk with jodh and slangasek, since last we discussed it with them the conclusion was not to turn ureadahead on
<mzanetti> mhall119: ping
<ogra_> stgraber, it saves 5sec on maguro for me ... mako misses the kernel patch
<lool> mfisch: from the .deb, yes
<lool> mfisch: would you think you could look at the AP failures?
<stgraber> ogra_: I don't know any details about the reasoning, just that slangasek didn't want it on, so I'll let you talk with each other :)
<stgraber> lool: I'm busy for at least another hour, can look into the reboot thing after that
<mfisch> lool: I should have some time today pending any other disasters on my team
<lool> mfisch: cool
<lool> stgraber: thanks
<mfisch> lool: we can skip the meeting today unless you have something
<lool> mfisch: cool; I'm happy to get that time
<mfisch> lool: ok
<mfisch> mhr3_: sync cancelled for today
<mhr3_> k
<mhall119> mzanetti: pong
<bfiller> lool: do not know
<mzanetti> mhall119: wanted to ask you something about the nexus 7. but found the info on the net
<bfiller> lool: tests are failing when you are running on device?
<mzanetti> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/python-ubuntu-platform-api/fix-resolutions/+merge/189320
<mhall119> ok
<bfiller> mzanetti: which issue does this fix?
<mzanetti> bfiller: autopilot being broken with Mir
<bfiller> mzanetti: nice, not sure if this is what lool is talking about, maybe?
<mzanetti> bfiller: I've ran most ap tests on surfaceflinger today. only community apps seem to have failing tests
<lool> xnox: could you prioritize the upstart review?  :-)  or we can defer to next week
<jodh> ogra_: I'm just reflashing to pick up #80 to see if I can work out what is wrong with reboot.
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131003.1.changes or http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131003.2.changes must have the offending change
<ogra_> it worked fine on the iage before
<ogra_> *image
<beuno> cjwatson, jdstrand, architecture support has landed in the store, users are required to specify it on upload
<cjwatson> beuno: OK, cool.  We have click chroot management support underway; I don't know if it'll be in time for the SDK to support it in 13.10, but the SDK isn't so tightly bound to the release cycle that I'm going to panic about that
<jdstrand> beuno: ack, I updated the review scripts earlier this week for that
<ogra_> ah, seems it even works on the 03.1 image
<beuno> cjwatson, indeed, it's not really a 13.10 goal, so not worried about the exact timings
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131003.2.changes should have the issue then
<cjwatson> (That's the last thing resembling a feature to land in click for 13.10, unless I decide to throw in signing support as well, which I'm not sure I will)
<ogra_> jdstrand, thanks for checking the apparmor stuff, my /var/lib/dpkg/ content indeed changes when i install bootchart ... so might be a perfectly valid run i see
<davmor2> seb128: maguro settings says I have 2.1gb of free space.  This is a 16 GB version surely I should have more than 2.1GB of free space?
<DJJeff> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# lsusb
<DJJeff> unable to initialize libusb: -99
<jdstrand> ogra_: ok, glad to hear
<ogra_> stgraber, btw, regardless of ureadahead, i think system-image needs to learn to remount mountpoints that live in rw dirs
<janimo`> ogra_, which file shows if I am using a local build of the android parts ?
<mfisch> sforshee: don't know if it will make it that far east but it's snowing here
<ogra_> janimo`, define local build
<davmor2> seb128: http://ubuntuone.com/04QsRW0y1RUNHyhiOF6q12
<DJJeff> alot of the hardware is not exposed to ubuntu-touch ?
<w-flo> davmor2, maybe most of the 16gb is used for the "internal SD card" android thingie (and AFAIK you don't repartition the devices yet)
<janimo`> ogra_, built system.img and boot.img from a locally checked out phablet Android tree
<sforshee> mfisch: dude. Our highs are supposed to stay above 60, so if it reaches us it should be rain by then.
<janimo`> ogra_, and then flashed them with fastboot
<ogra_> janimo`, hmm, no idea, probably rsalveti knows if there are any specific criteria
<mfisch> sforshee: i pasted you the stuff
<stgraber> ogra_: what do you mean?
<mfisch> lool: when you keep the system from suspending like you did there it will still have the timeout on the screen activity
<DJJeff> not much shows up in a lshw hehe | http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192383/
<ogra_> stgraber, ureadahead uses a debugfs mount inside a dir that it also needs rw
<ogra_> stgraber, once the rw mount is there the debugfs mount is hidden
<ogra_> stgraber, bug 1233281 ... see my last comment
<ubot5> bug 1233281 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "crashes on Ubuntu Touch due to /var/lib/ureadahead/ being read-only" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233281
<seb128> davmor2, upgrade your ubuntu-settings-settings, it's fixed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.1+13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1
<seb128> "  * [about] In the storage subpanel, check the space for drives Qt
<seb128>     reports as "Unknown"."
<stgraber> ogra_: there's an easy fix for that, ureadahead should just use debugfs from the right location ;)
<stgraber> ogra_: (/sys/kernel/debug)
<davmor2> seb128: nice one thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, i know where that lives, but i guess scott had his reasons to use a separate mountpoint ?
<sforshee> lool, om26er: fyi ChickenCutlass's team owns powerd now, so they should be the first point of contact for bugs
<stgraber> ogra_: I think the reason was that we didn't mount debugfs by default back then
<ogra_> ah
<tedg> ogra_, So have you be able to recreate the HUD timeout with the new dbus configuration?
<jodh> ogra_: how do I get phablet-flash to give me #80?
<ogra_> tedg, as soon as i switch to Mir
<ogra_> jodh, --channel saucy-proposed
<jodh> ogra_: thanks
<tedg> ogra_, ?  It happens when you switch to Mir or you'll check once you switch to Mir?
<ogra_> tedg, it happens as soon as i switch to Mir
 * tedg likes SF more now
<ogra_> tedg, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro-SF.png is SF
<ogra_> and the same after touching ~/.display-mir http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro-hud-dbus-hang.png
<tedg> ogra_, What happens with platform API in the Mir case?  When we set up our observers and such?
<ogra_> (notice how dbus goes into zombie state again)
<ogra_> tedg, uh, no idea, platform-api -> ricmm/rsalveti
<xnox> lool: ok.
<stgraber> ogra_, lool: your reboot problem is caused by upstart-local-bridge getting stuck in stop/killed state
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^
<ogra_> stgraber, do we have a wikipage about nailing down such stuff ?
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm pretty sure we document "initctl list" in the upstart cookbook
<ogra_> (debugging the job chain ... )
<stgraber> initctl list | grep -v "stop/waiting" | grep -v "start/running"
<ogra_> k
<stgraber> that gave me a single entry:
<stgraber> upstart-local-bridge stop/killed, process 501
<stgraber> root       724  0.5  0.0   2316   880 ?        S    14:19   0:00 upstart-local-bridge --daemon --event=android-container --path=/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge
<stgraber> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# initctl list | grep upstart-local-bridge
<stgraber> upstart-local-bridge start/running, process 500
<stgraber> so the problem is that upstart doesn't track the pid properly for that one
<ogra_> i guess the exec should live outside of the script block
<ogra_> and the script should become a pre-start one
 * ogra_ tries that 
<stgraber> nah, that's not the problem
<stgraber> the fix is even simpler than that
<sergiusens> stgraber, is it a demon/fork one?
<ogra_> oh
<stgraber> sergiusens: just drop expect daemon and remove --daemon
 * ogra_ totally missed expect 
<stgraber> no need to use ptrace if you can avoid it
<stgraber> I confirmed that http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192429/ works fine here
<janimo`> rsalveti, do you how can I tell if a device has an officially built or a locally built system.img/boot.img flashed
<janimo`> rsalveti, I just built the tree locally and fastboot flashed it
<stgraber> if you really want to use --daemon, then look into using expect fork (not sure that'll work, haven't tried that)
<sergiusens> stgraber, that part of the job I have no idea about
<xnox> stgraber: sergiusens: not, expect daemon ?!
<jodh> stgraber: "expect daemon" + "--daemon" works fine for that bridge in #78.
<ogra_> well, i get a proper reboot here with that change
<stgraber> jodh: it sure doesn't on my phone
<jodh> ftr, I'm happy to review any upstart .conf file changes.
<stgraber> jodh: well, sure doesn't starting with #80 or whatever it's we hae today
<stgraber> jodh: and what I pasted above clearly shows that upstart failed to track the PID of the process...
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/152241386/lxc-android-config_0.105_0.106.diff.gz
<ogra_> thats the change
<jodh> stgraber: your comment above about "expect fork" + --daemon confused me somewhat.
<stgraber> ogra_: so based on that diff, I guess you're right that the mkdir confused upstart...
<sergiusens> ogra_, maybe for that expect daemon thing to work it needs to be out of the script stanza, so then the pre-start thing ogra suggested is better
<anders3408|afk> ogra_:  you know about the apparmor parts in the kernel ?  i have merged the apparmor v3 patch, and enabled it in defconfig, but somehow it looks for sure like it doesnt make the module, and sys/module/ is not having a apparmor module
<ogra_> stgraber, well, i think the job didnt start at all before
<mfisch> gusch: I'm having issues building gallery-app from trunk due to a missing dep on content-hub 0930.1
<stgraber> jodh: so I guess the problem is that the mkdir counts as a first fork, then the first fork of the daemon is considered as the final one and so we track the pid of the intermediate fork?
<ogra_> stgraber, which is why is didnt hangon shutdown
<ogra_> at least thats my theory
<gusch> kenvandine: where can mfisch get the proper content-hub package for gallery?
<mfisch> I tried building it here and the tests failed after 25 minutes of watching it build
<anders3408|afk> ogra_:  those 5 lines, did i add to the correct defconfig , without luck : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192454/
<ogra_> anders3408|afk, i dont think that works as module
<stgraber> jodh: though I thought we were clever enough to only track those after the exec somehow
<mfisch> gusch: there is no 0930.1 build based on the changelog, its either 0930 or 10*
<ogra_> anders3408, but i have not much clue about apparmor ... try jjohansen
<stgraber> anyway, for now if dropping --daemon and expect daemon works, I say we go with that, we'll even get working logging as a bonus
<anders3408> hm.. apparmor config files says something about look for /sys/module/apparmor , still its not a real module like wlan.ko :)
<anders3408> thanks ogra_
<anders3408> jjohansen: you here :)
<stgraber> (and save ourselves a bit of ptrace and a few forks)
<anders3408> ?
 * ogra_ wants more spoons
<mandel> lool, slangasek, ralsina, ping abeato and I have an interesting finding we would like to share with you guys :) (or not so happy face)
<gusch> kentb-afk: see the comment from mfisch about the content-hub version number
<sergiusens> ogra_, are you applying that?
<ogra_> sergiusens, on it
<lool> mandel: speak quick or remain quiet for eternity
<anders3408> ogra_:  a good way to start would probably be make bootimage -j1 and confirm if it builds anything or not :)
<ralsina> mandel: sure, share... how?
<mandel> lool, ralsina, QNetworkInfo from qt performs a DOS attack to ofono via DBus, to be more precise to the GetModems call
<lool> ogra_, jodh: Did you guys find interesting bits on the shutdown/reboot issue?
<ogra_> lool, fix uploaded :)
<lool> ah read stgraber's update
<lool> cool
<mandel> lool, ralsina that makes ofono go funny as abeato can explain better
<ogra_> lool, lxc-android-config 0.108
<jdstrand> anders3408: I can't really help either, but did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels? (linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#AppArmor)?
<mandel> lool, ralsina so using that class makes (that uses NM and ofono) to detect the network state is/might be a problem
<lool> mfisch: so you're saying this should not be happening and it's a powerd bug or a testing bug?
<anders3408> yes jdstrand i did, not saying much:)
<mfisch> lool: no, its a real bug, sforshee is looking at it while I fight to get gallery-app building
<lool> ogra_: could you test the upstart in -proposed?
<lool> ogra_: with new lxc-android-config would be cool
<ogra_> lool, sure
<abeato> mandel, lool, ralsina what we see is > 300 calls to interface=org.ofono.Manager; GetModems
<w-flo> anders3408, IIRC apparmor is built into the kernel for me, not as a module.. maybe you have the same (though that doesn't explain why it fails to work)
<lool> ogra_: remember lxc-android-config is a bit tricky to upgrade
<sforshee> lool: I've actually known about that for a long time, but never fixed it because unity was supposed to take over the inactivity timer
<sforshee> but that hasn't happened yet
<abeato> when ubuntu-download-manager is executing
<lool> sforshee: so it's a known powerd bug?
<lool> sforshee: is it logged already?
<lool> sforshee: (to merge the two)
<sforshee> lool: I don't recall if there was another bug filed
<ogra_> lool, "upstart in proposed" ?
<anders3408> w-flo:  the thing is /out/target/product/find5/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/Security/ doesnt contains anything from apparmor at all :)
<abeato> that makes network detection slower
<ogra_> lool, there is no new upstart
<lool> mandel: Can you give me the punchline summary of what this breaks and how we fix it?  :-)
<lool> om26er: where's that bug of yours on the music-app?
<lool> om26er: I checked qtpowerd, and it isn't there
<sforshee> lool: I already reassigned it to powerd
<lool> sforshee: oh thanks
<w-flo> anders3408, maybe you're missing some kernel dependencies? have you tried enabling apparmor via "make menuconfig" or similar instead of editing the defconfig directly?
<jodh> stgraber, sergiusens: that mkdir should be in a pre-start to avoid disrupting the main process logic as ogra_ suggests. Then use 'expect daemon' + '--daemon' as designed.
<sergiusens> ogra_, ^^
<lool> sforshee: do you intend to work on it, or should I talk to Chicken to find someone in his tema?
<lool> sforshee: (I doubt we will move it to unity at this point)
<anders3408> w-flo:  make menuconfig says it aint enabled so the lines i added to defconfig was a bit wrong :)
<ogra_> jodh, heh, i just uploaded the former fix ... will test and change accordingly
<om26er> lool, bug 1235241
<sforshee> lool: I'm already testing a fix
<ubot5> bug 1235241 in powerd "Screen can be brought back up by just tapping on it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235241
<lool> ogra_: 16:42 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted upstart [source] (saucy-proposed) [1.10-0ubuntu4]
<lool> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/1.10-0ubuntu4
<lool> ogra_: not yet published yet
<w-flo> anders3408, hope it works after enabling it in menuconfig :) I also have the apparmor ....HASH option enabled, not sure what it is / if it is required
<lool> sforshee: \o/
<lool> sforshee: if you like, try music-app; play/pause should take the lock
<ogra_> lool, hmm, not on -changes ...
<anders3408> uhm ... w-flo i didnt have that one ? :)
<sforshee> lool: powerd-cli works fine for reproducing
<jodh> ogra_: stgraber is right, but I'd rather we didn't rely on side-effects - if that script gets changed, the job will break again. So best to put all the required setup in pre-start.
<ogra_> jodh, ok
<kenvandine> mfisch, gusch: it's in saucy...
<w-flo> anders3408, it's not in your pasteit
<anders3408> nope :)
<anders3408> i didnt see it on mako either
<mfisch> kenvandine: I see this: content-hub | 0.0+13.10.20130930-0ubuntu1
<mfisch> gusch / kenvandine gallery-app needs 0930.1
<w-flo> anders3408, so it's not required I guess.. :D
<mfisch> or later
<stgraber> jodh: well, my "fix" was not to use expect daemon and simply exec the bridge without --daemon, I don't see how that can possibly break with further changes to the script section
<kenvandine> mfisch, >=
<mandel> lool, mainly, we make ofono work like crap if we support network mode detection in u-d-m, possible ways to fix it, patch QNetworkInfo and reduce the number of calls, call NM and ofono dbus apis directly from u-d-m, that second fix is not a good idea because if more than one app uses QNetworkInfo we are multiplying those 300 calls per the number of apps using the class
<mandel> abeato, ^^^
<kenvandine> oh!
<mandel> abeato, sounds reasonable?
<kenvandine> mfisch, that never got published
<kenvandine> mfisch, it is in the daily-build ppa
<doanac> sergiusens: forgot to mention. i added another to address your MP remarks: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/phablet-config-developer-mode/+merge/188416
<lool> mandel: how does it affect the image today?
<lool> mandel: does it e.g. prevent receiving phone calls?
<lool> mandel: does it not work?
<lool> mandel: I think we want to fix this properly, but time remaining is super short, so if you can work out the right fix in a minimum time and queue it up for next week, that's good
<lool> mandel: make sure you have an easy test plan
<lool> mandel: (is this just about 3g/wifi detection?)
<mandel> lool, AFAIK it works, it makes ofono work slower but is not critical (right abeato)
<mandel> lool, yes, just about 3g/wifi/connection detection
<kenvandine> mfisch, however, that build depends could be changed to 0930, dropping the .1
<mfisch> kenvandine: yes, that would be helpful, I'll do that
<mandel> lool, detecting the connection is important to be able to do correct downloads in not reliable connections
<mandel> lool, bug 1233435
<ubot5> bug 1233435 in ubuntu-download-manager "u-d-m downloads stall if the network configuration changes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233435
<mandel> lool, I would fix that bug, go with what we have that is not terrible and do a proper fix
<mandel> lool, we can talk about who fixes QNetworkInfo after release
 * mandel hides
<dobey> seb128: any idea why system-settings would freeze up on the device? does it log or have any way to enable debug log output to console?
<kenvandine> mfisch, scratch that...
<kenvandine> it does need > 0930
<abeato> mandel, lool right, radio still works
<kenvandine> mfisch, it's tough picking build depends version when you don't know what order things will land in :)
<lool> mandel: please prepare what you want to upload monday/tuesday that is good for release and easy to review/test
<abeato> just makes registration slower
<anders3408> w-flo: make menuconfig , removes 2 lines and add 3 lines : see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192502/
<kenvandine> mfisch, so it needs what's in daily-build
<mfisch> kenvandine: ok, I'l add the ppa
<w-flo> anders3408, AUDIT... isn't that selinux? maybe apparmor & selinux conflict? just see if it works now :)
<mandel> lool, ok, will fix that bug, and I'll open a bug on QNetworkInfo ( abeato can you give me a hand with some data regarding the issue) and we should be good to go (just slow registrations in ofono)
<anders3408> w-flo:  im missing : CONFIG_SECURITY=y :D
<kenvandine> mfisch, i'll get that on the landing asks page
<anders3408> hahaha guess why it fails :D
<w-flo> anders3408, oh. haha
<lool> mandel: thanks!
<lool> ogra_: can you ping me once upstart is good?
<lool> ogra_: would like to release it out of proposed
<lool> ah sorry it's not even built
<ogra_> yeah, was about to say :)
<lool> stgraber: so the upstart issue was the one already in the pipe for upload?
<lool> bah
<stgraber> lool: the reboot issue and the upstart upload are completely unrelated
<mfisch> kenvandine: is there a ppa for the daily-build? I cannot seem to find it
<lool> oh sorry, lxc-android-config fix
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<kenvandine> mfisch, ^^
<anders3408> ogra_: any closer to other than nexus devices to make those system images ?
<ogra_> anders3408, not before release i fear
<anders3408> ogra_:  find 5 need it soooo much :)
<ogra_> anders3408, unless you know a way to clone stgraber quickly
<ogra_> (and spread the clones across multiple timezones preferably)
<anders3408> clone him or his sources ogra_ ? :)
<lool> ogra_: armhf upstart built
<ogra_> lool, pulling
<stgraber> ogra_: actually, I've delegated that work to schwuk's team since the OEM guys need the same thing (well, and QA too), but yeah, may still take a few weeks
<ogra_> ah, so thats semi-cloned then :)
<stgraber> the good thing is that it's all server side so we can release it whenever it's ready and it'll just work with existing saucy
<kenvandine> mfisch, i added that to the asks page
<stgraber> anyway, I have it as a nice to do for when I'm done getting back to 100% unit test coverage for the server code and I find some spare time... It shouldn't take me much more than a day to get that stuff implemented with tests but it's hard to find a whole day to focus that close to the release.
<anders3408> but stgraber those system image , does that in current state working fine on mako devices ?
<kenvandine> gusch, i have a branch that fixes a potential race condition can you review it?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/invoke_on_initiated/+merge/188629
<stgraber> anders3408: yep, that's what we recommend using for mako, maguro, grouper and manta and that's what the QA team and everyone else doing testing on Touch uses
<anders3408> as find5 is pretty much the same as mako :)
<gusch> kenvandine: a quick review - yes
<kenvandine> it's an easy one, i think
<anders3408> the reason im asking , is it may be possible to get working on find5 when its working on mako devices :)
<kenvandine> gusch, i just approved your hint branch
<stgraber> sure, if we had the find5 kernel in the Ubuntu archive and had our android source package spits out a find5 boot/recovery/system partition image, I could add support for it in the production server in a couple of minutes. The tricky part is letting you do that outside of the production server while still having the whole chain signed with GPG, https, ...
<gusch> kenvandine: oh - yea that's the spot I had it on the first place
<seb128> dobey, no idea about the freeze, you can run it by "adb shell" "su - phablet" "system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop"
<anders3408> stgraber:  oh yes that would make sense :) so when its ready , it will not be just a source release ?
<stgraber> anders3408: the source for the server is already public, when it's ready, you'll just have the needed modules in there to import from the central server repack, ... and maybe a wiki documentation on how to setup your server
<anders3408> w-flo:  YAY https://bitbucket.org/anders3408/ubuntu_kernel_oppo_find5/commits/f9c25d803f172998dd9ad2526e7fb759d776f4ef worked :D now it builded the apparmor parts :D
<w-flo> anders3408, cool :)
<anders3408> stgraber:  let me get this correct , server like a build server , or something phone releated ? :)
<stgraber> anders3408: the code that generates the structure on https://system-image.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> anders3408: that thing basically imports all the files needed to produce an image, does the checksumming, generates deltas, manages multiple update channels, ...
<dobey> seb128: thanks. it seems to be working now. i'll try that if it freezes again in the future
<anders3408> stgraber:  oh :D well let me work on the remaing issues then :)
<lool> MacSlow: Heya
<lool> MacSlow: when you know what's going on with picking up calls on Mir, I'd love to get an update  :-)
<lool> MacSlow: would like to switch the default soon, and that's a blocker
<anders3408> another one, can i enable Mir without rebooting ? like enable it before first bootup :)
<lool> w/win 118
<lool> dandrader|lunch: heya, (have a good lunch), I hear you're chasing input issues (volume up/down and webbrowser); would you mind updating me on the fix (ETA, affected package(s))?  I'd like to try enabling Mir over the week-end, but this needs to be fixed first
<lool> dandrader|lunch: (mainly the webbrowser input issues need to be fixed)
<anders3408> YAY :D
<anders3408> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# aa-status
<anders3408> apparmor module is loaded.
<anders3408> 22 profiles are loaded.
<ogra_> anders3408, congrats !
<anders3408> ogra_:  :D can dl and install click apps now :D
<ogra_> awesome !
<mfisch> lool: gallery app is still building, 45 mins and counting... hope to have a fix soon
<anders3408> ogra_:  sforshee made a comment on powerd/backlight-settings a week back, can someone review that ? :) i really need it for pwrkey :) and brigtness
<anders3408> hmm ogra_ if i installs an click package like g+ or xda , i can start it, but even if i pin it to launcher it still not showing up there and when i then close the installed app, the app is gone as if i looks under clicks it says not installed , and if i look under installed , it is missing :)
<lool> mfisch: it's now depending on new content-hub
<lool> mfisch: so will be monday I think
<mfisch> lool: yep, but I still want to test it today
<lool> cool
<slangasek> xnox: ..."crap auto-launching its own session dbuses"? like what?
<slangasek> ogra_: why do you want ureadahead?  I believed it was irrelevant on disks of this class.  If that's mistaken, we should certainly use it, but it seemed that it was a) failing to run and b) not useful if it did run
<xnox> slangasek: well one thing i did catch is apport starting on file bridge event. which is now fixed, but there appears to be more stuff.
<ogra_> slangasek, it isnt irrelevant
<slangasek> xnox: but if the file bridge is starting after dbus, we're still ok, aren't we?
<ogra_> slangasek, i can get maguro to boot 5sec faster when having it set up properly
<slangasek> ogra_: why not?
<mfisch> lool: tested and proposed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/gallery-app/remove-icon-from-package/+merge/189331
<slangasek> what is ureadahead doing in this case that is useful?
<xnox> slangasek: for that case yes. and mhr3_ is still reporting that dbus launched hud, starts it's own dbus.
<xnox> =/
<slangasek> hmm
<xnox> slangasek: but yeah, we should fixed those cases. i just seems like there is more and more of them.
<ogra_> slangasek, it loads all files in one big chunk into ram
 * mfisch makes a note never to touch gallery-app again
<ogra_> slangasek, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro-SF.png
<lool> mfisch: cool, thanks
<mhr3_> xnox, imo something else does, hud just uses it somehow
<ogra_> slangasek, thats a 25sec boot from vibration to UI on screen
<anders3408> ogra_ if i installs an click package like g+ or xda , i can start it, but even if i pin it to launcher it still not showing up there and when i then close the installed app, the app is gone as if i looks under clicks it says not installed , and if i look under installed , it is missing
<jdstrand> slangasek: hey, quick question-- libthumbnailer0 is shipping /usr/share/thumbnailer/vs-thumb, but vs-thumb is an ELF binary. I know it should go in /usr/lib, but not sure the best place to recommend
<slangasek> ogra_: and why should that speed anything up when loading from flash media?  There's no seek time involved
<slangasek> jdstrand: /usr/lib/$arch/thumbnailer/vs-thumb; since it's a shared library package we want it to be multiarch-clean
<jdstrand> seems we have applications honoring multiarch, using /usr/libexec and /usr/lib/<application>
<jdstrand> slangasek: ok, thanks
<slangasek> nothing should use /usr/libexec
<slangasek> if you see any of those, please let me know what they are so I can hit them with a hammer ;)
<jdstrand> slangasek: /usr/libexec/signon-ui/browser-process
<ogra_> slangasek, dunno, but i know it gained us faster boot on SD cards on the pandas too
<ogra_> even if only a few secs
<anders3408> why do i get alot of : request_suspend_state: wakeup (0->0) at 1029588882890 (2013-10-04 15:41:13.105054102 UTC) , init: powerd main process (14557) killed by FPE signal,  init: powerd main process ended, respawning
<anders3408>  ? :O
<anders3408> sforshee:  you here ?
<ogra_> slangasek, in any case, we can non not ship ureadahead (since we depend on minimal) and i prefer to have it functioning if we actualyl ship it
<MacSlow> lool, sure
<slangasek> ogra_: a few secs is more than enough to be worthwhile, but I would like to understand why it's doing anything useful at all
<sforshee> anders3408: I recall someone talking about something like that the other day, but I can't remember who. The problem for them was either a bad flash or something on the android side of things.
<slangasek> ogra_: I don't think anyone is arguing for hacking up the seeds to remove it
<ogra_> slangasek, all IO happens at one point and then there is nearly no IO throughoiut the process anymore, i guess that buys us something
<ogra_> slangasek, and i know that Keybuk always encouraged me to use ureadahead even on flash media ... i had that discussion a few times with him
<anders3408> sforshee: it has done that on every build i have tried so far , sforshee lastest couple of build has somehow not been able to use pwrkey anymore, even i if used your powerd.deb you sent me :(
<ogra_> (but i sadly forgot his arguments)
<slangasek> ok
<xnox> slangasek: can we worse disable it, such that it doesn't run at all, on touch. and do a boot chart run. Maybe the gain is "ureadahead profiling" vs "ureadahead loading and invalidating cache quickly"
<slangasek> ogra_: well, that's one appeal to authority I can accept, anyway, since Keybuk certainly did know this code ;)
<ogra_> the profiling is actually painful
<slangasek> so yes, we should turn it back on
<slangasek> and fix any remaining bugs with having it on
<ogra_> but our first boto in itself is painful
<ogra_> slangasek, great, will work on that then
<anders3408> sforshee:  apt-get update and then apt-get install powerd fixed it :)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch on Samsung Galaxy Wonder (GT-I8150) | http://askubuntu.com/q/353674
<xnox> ogra_: if we know the device ram-device bank sizes, and format with something like fat, make sure our ureadahead dumps are equalify distributed across all banks (that is ureadhead file physically spread across 8 memery banks (with gaps)) then sequeantial read will actually become a parallel read from all memory banks and gain ~ x8 read improvement. If the firmware on the eMMC device is smart enough and can do that for a large sequantial file even wit
<xnox> h ext4 filesystem it can be a win.
<ogra_> xnox, well, in theory ...
<ogra_> xnox, practically you usually max out the eMMC bus at 30M/s
<xnox> yeah, i'm yet to get that far.
<ogra_> some might go higher nowadays (i think mako actually goes up to over 40)
<kenshiro> Hi, I would like to know if Ubuntu Touch will support Google contacts and Whatsapp in 13.10 release
<karni> Is it known problem MusicPlayer works fine on Ubuntu phone, but not on desktop? I'm running same code, and it just won't play.
<karni> It's an app I made for the workshop at Deview next week.
<anders3408> ogra_:  if audio stops working , can i just reboot that service ?
<karni> kenshiro: Unless there's a community person working on that, I don't think we'll have whatsapp anytime soon.
<karni> At least to my knowledge.
<ogra_> anders3408, you cant try to restart pulseaudio from the terminal (no idea what happens)(
<ogra_> WOAH
<nebajoth> does anyone know of any existing work done porting Ubuntu Touch to the original Samsung Galaxy Tab (7", CDMA/Verizon version, Model SPH-P100). I have googled and checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, but I'm hoping there's something off-radar.
<ogra_> Wed, 17 Feb 2010 12:57:00 +0000
<kenshiro> karni that will be a problem, most of people is using whatsapp these days :-/
<ogra_> thats the last ureadahead upload we had
<kenshiro> karni and Google Contacts support?
<anders3408> ogra_:  the thing is if i tries to start a call all audio breaks :)
<ogra_> anders3408, most likely a bug in telepathy-ofono
<karni> kenshiro: I'm both Android and Ubuntu user, I don't use whatsapp. I know many people do. They also use twitter or hangouts :(
<anders3408> ogra_:  oh :) hmm... i cant even test mic with video recording as that fails to :)
<karni> kenshiro: honestly, I know nothing about that part, someone else might be able to answer
<kenshiro> karni thank you very much, ok I will wait for other answer
<karni> kenshiro: You are most welcome!
<kenshiro> :-)
<dandrader> lool, on a first look, I think only mir packages will be affected (regarding that volume keys' fix)
<dandrader> lool, ETA is hard to tell right now
<karni> kenshiro: btw, quick google gives promissing results
<karni> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14520776/is-it-legal-to-use-whatsapi
<karni> https://github.com/venomous0x/WhatsAPI
<karni> http://openwhatsapp.org/develop/
<karni> :)
<cjwatson> slangasek,ogra_: right, ureadahead was the result of Keybuk unifying two different versions of readahead one of which was optimised for rotational disks and the other for SSDs and similar
<ogra_> yeah
<slangasek> right
<ogra_> i know the advantage on MMCs/SD cards is minor, but there is still a gain
<lool> dandrader: are you also looking at webbrowser?
<slangasek> so what does it actually *do* on non-rotational devices?  That's the only part I'm not clear on
<dandrader> lool, no
<cjwatson> Keybuk did once explain this to me and I'm having trouble paging it back in
<ogra_> same here
<lool> dandrader: ok, thanks
<ogra_> and he explained it multiple times to me
<kenshiro> karni yea, I just read the links, thank you again ! :-)
<karni> yw
<ogra_> but you also clearly see how it does all the I/O business between 8 and 18sec in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro-SF.png
<ogra_> i guess just the pre-loading in general gains us some improvement
<cjwatson> slangasek,ogra_: I think that the point of sreadahead (then later ureadahead) was essentially that the principal limiting factor on booting the OS was often simply the I/O bandwidth multiplied by the amount of data you had to read, so you win by front-loading as much of that I/O as possible rather than by waiting for programs to initiate it later
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> slangasek,ogra_: https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/chromium-os-dev/mUO-hvapcGE/VeQt-kxGDjUJ has an explanation from Scott
<dirk_> hello
<seb128> ogra_, did you see the langpack emails? can you get those added to the image?
<cjwatson> "if the process wins it's just an I/O wait you could have eliminated but didn't"
<ogra_> seb128, yep, will add them for 82
<cjwatson> ogra_: the ideal situation with ureadahead is exactly front-loading a load of I/O
<seb128> ogra_, thanks a lot! I'm replying to the email to say that and confirm the list
<cjwatson> ogra_: you might like to work out the size of the data it has to read and divide that by the I/O bandwidth to get a lower bound on its time
<cjwatson> ogra_: that is, all of that I/O would (presumptively) still happen, but would instead be spread out over other processes and handled less efficiently
<cjwatson> that's the theory, anyway
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> so it's not clear to me that what you're seeing there is actually bad; it could well simply be ureadahead doing its job
<ogra_> cjwatson, slangasek claims its bad, i'm praising it, it gains me 5sec boot time ;)
<cjwatson> it is weird that the click-system-hooks job apparently starts *before* ureadahead.  click-system-hooks is "start on filesystem", while ureadahead is "start on starting mountall"
<cjwatson> shouldn't ureadahead start strictly earlier?
<ogra_> compared to not using ureadahead and having it spread the I/O across the boot
<ogra_> it should start on filesystem i think
<ogra_> at least for us
<cjwatson> slangasek: it basically issues a load of readahead() syscalls for the blocks recorded in the pack
<ogra_> what intrests me more atm though is, what does mount /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<cjwatson> ogra_: why?
<cjwatson> start on filesystem would be less optimal
<ogra_> cjwatson,because that doesnt work on ro images
<cjwatson> how so?
<ogra_> /var/lib/ureadahead  needs to be rw
<ogra_> making it rw means something gets mounted on /var/lib/ureadahead ... which hides the mount in /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs under it
<ogra_> i can see /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs in my mount output ....
<ogra_> but ls /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs is empty
<ogra_> if i unmount /var/lib/ureadahead all is fine
<cjwatson> I guess the mounts are happening in the wrong order
<ogra_> cjwatson, right
<cjwatson> ureadahead only uses /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs if /sys/kernel/debug isn't mounted when it starts
<cjwatson> So perhaps making it "start on virtual-filesystems" would be sufficient?
<ogra_> yeah, well
<ogra_> i see /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs in my mount output
<ogra_> but it isnt in /lib/init/fstab for example
<cjwatson> Sure, but what I'm saying is that this is a *consequence* of ureadahead being started in the wrong place
<cjwatson> ureadahead mounts /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs only if /sys/kernel/debug/tracing doesn't exist
<ogra_> oh, the binary mounts it !
<ogra_> now i get it
<ogra_> that was the puzzle piece missing
<cjwatson> ogra_: Furthermore, /var/lib/ureadahead is only needed to be rw when outputting the results of tracing, and that only happens at the end of the boot when we can assume everything's been mounted, so there's no ordering problem there
<anders3408> ogra_:  can i reboot only ubuntu but not the whole phone ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: Now, I think there's still a bit of a problem with getting the sequencing right
<cjwatson> There's a ureadahead instance for each mount; starting the main process on virtual-filesystems does nothing to guarantee that /sys/kernel/debug is mounted before any non-virtual filesystem (it's likely, I suppose, but certainly not guaranteed)
<ogra_> cjwatson, i enabled /var/lib/ureadahead in writable-paths today already so the profiling should work ... but yeah sequencing is still wrong
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /var/lib/ureadahead/
<ogra_> android.factory.pack  debugfs         pack
<ogra_> android.system.pack   etc.fstab.pack  userdata.pack
<ogra_> thats what i get with working profiling
<cjwatson> slangasek: Any thoughts on the ordering problem here, if you've been following my train of thought?
<ogra_> intresting it doesnt profile each and every of stgraber's bind mounts :)
<stgraber> ogra_: looks like it works per block device
<cjwatson> I suppose we could move the temporary debugfs mount to somewhere that isn't a child of /var/lib/ureadahead
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, indeed :)
<cjwatson> That way it doesn't matter whether it starts before or after /sys/kernel/debug is mounted and it ought to just work
<ogra_> well, cant we just always have /sys/kernel/debug mounted ?
<cjwatson> It's mounted by mountall, which runs in parallel with the very early stages of ureadahead
<ogra_> like ... doing the mount from initrd and move mount it
<cjwatson> I don't think that's a good idea, no.
<cjwatson> We don't need to overcomplicate the standard mounts; we just need to have ureadahead cope
<cjwatson> It would be a much simpler change to move ureadahead's mount to somewhere that won't be shadowed by a RW mount of /var/lib/ureadahead
<cjwatson> That said, I'm not clear on why /var/lib/ureadahead isn't mounted well before ureadahead starts
<cjwatson> Aren't those RW mounts done in the initrd?
<ogra_> stgraber, so seb128 wants me to add langpacks, i was wondering if you know where my size limits are for the system partition
<stgraber> ogra_: the size is currently set to 2GB and we're at 57% of that at least on mako
<ogra_> ok, mako should be fine then
<ogra_> cjwatson, they are
 * ogra_ wonders if there is a mountall issue here 
<cjwatson> So then I'm totally confused, /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs should just mount on top
<stgraber> cjwatson: no
<cjwatson> How can I test this locally?
<stgraber> cjwatson: the initrd generates /tmp/fstab, bind-mounts it to /etc/fstab and then let mountall deal with the ordering
<ogra_> oh, right, we have an fstab
<cjwatson> Aha
<cjwatson> I guess this is a problem on non-phone systems with separate /var too
<stgraber> so sounds like if we want ureadahead to work at all, we'd need to have it mounted by the initrd so it's there before mountall runs
<stgraber> doing that should also make the existing debugfs mount just work as /var/lib/ureadahead will be writable
<stgraber> (but I hate adding more logic to the initrd, it's already complex enough...)
<cjwatson> stgraber: That's why I don't want to do that.  We could just move the mount
<cjwatson> stgraber: How about /lib/ureadahead/debugfs?  That's still reasonably namespaced, and guaranteed to be on /
<ogra_> to /run or something
<stgraber> that won't actually help since /var/lib/ureadahead won't be mounted by the time ureadahead runs
<stgraber> so it won't find its pack files
<cjwatson> Oh, I see what you mean
<ogra_> still, we could use /run/ureadahead/debugfs
<ogra_> or not ?
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's tricky
<cjwatson> We could
<cjwatson> Though you'd have to add a mkdir
<stgraber> sure we could, wouldn't buy us anything but we could :)
<cjwatson> Just /run/ureadahead
<cjwatson> stgraber: It would fix bug 523484
<ubot5> bug 523484 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadahead requires /var on root filesystem" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523484
<stgraber> cjwatson: well, it'd stop complaining but it still wouldn't give you any performance improvement
<cjwatson> Actually, no, I suppose it wouldn't
<stgraber> actually, I'd expect it to make things slower since it'll trace the boot every single time
<stgraber> as it won't ever be able to read the pack files from the previous one :)
<ogra_> this is btw my awful quick hack to make it work http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192955/
<lool> bfiller: hea
<lool> bfiller: would you have a list of apps that were broken by the proposed ubunut-ui-toolkit?
<lool> bfiller: with the hardcoded database path thing
<cjwatson> Indeed, /run/ureadahead doesn't actually help at all, thinking about it
<ogra_> its also a virtual fs
<cjwatson> Because /run is a virtual filesystem and will be mounted around the same time as /sys/kernel/debug!
<lool> bfiller: would like to track a landing for the fixed apps for monday as to test this again ASAP
<ogra_> right
<lool> bfiller: (also, will the fixed app work with old toolkit?)
<cjwatson> In fact, it's listed in /lib/init/fstab after /sys/kernel/debug, so it might well usually be mounted *later*
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, I thought /run was mounted by the initrd
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, /run/ureadahead would buy us something as replacement for ./var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<cjwatson> Mm, could be
<ogra_> not as replacement for the /sys/kernel/debug one
<cjwatson> ogra_: stgraber's right though, we still have to solve /var/lib/ureadahead or it makes no difference
<cjwatson> ogra_: So there's actually no point
<ogra_> we need it writable yes
<stgraber> ogra_: no, you need it readable
<ogra_> well, both :)
<cjwatson> We need the data in it to be there, which only happens when the persistent mount happens
<stgraber> ogra_: ureadahead can't possibly give you any performance improvement if it can't read the files stored in there
<slangasek> cjwatson: ordering problem> you mean bug #523484, I guess :)
<ubot5> bug 523484 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadahead requires /var on root filesystem" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523484
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, understood
<cjwatson> slangasek: Right, as I got there a bit later
<stgraber> ogra_: so sure we can get it running without /var/lib/ureadahead, but that'll make your boot slower, not faster ;)
<cjwatson> Yep, that patch is bad
 * ogra_ slowly starts to think his hack above might actually be a good option for touch 
<cjwatson> I disagree
<ogra_> it doesnt slow down the boot at least
<cjwatson> It doesn't slow down the boot because you have "mount on filesystem", so /var/lib/ureadahead is available
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> But that means that the manual debugfs mount is pointless for exactly the same reason
<slangasek> cjwatson: so why do we want the debugfs mounted somewhere other than /sys/kernel/debug ? why shouldn't ureadahead just mount it in the normal place?  /sys is always handed off to us mounted from the initramfs, so that's not a problem in practice
<cjwatson> slangasek: I've moved on to the belief that the debugfs location is actually a complete side issue
<slangasek> but getting the packs mounted is obviously still an issue, yes; we would need that mounted before ureadahead starts
<slangasek> xnox: do you know why upstart-file-bridge is 'start on mounted'?
<cjwatson> Certainly for full correctness ureadahead could test whether /sys/kernel/debug exists and if so mount it there - provided that mountall will still emit the "mounted" event for it when it discovers that it's already mounted
<slangasek> cjwatson: mountall will
<cjwatson> But I don't (now) think that it does anything much to fix this bug and it shouldn't even be a necessary change
<ogra_> right, thats in /lib/init/fstab
<xnox> slangasek: system-wide one? hm, i guess it needs filesystems to monitor events on?!
<cjwatson> I think fixing 523484 is a prerequisite for this
<xnox> bug 523484
<ubot5> bug 523484 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadahead requires /var on root filesystem" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523484
<slangasek> xnox: but that's absolutely not what 'start on mounted' means
<cjwatson> xnox: (It had already been ubotted twice recently so I didn't think it was necessary ...)
<slangasek> 'start on mounted' in this case means 'start the service as soon as any one of the filesystems has been mounted'
<xnox> cjwatson: (i only read up to my latest ping =) so i didn't see it)
<slangasek> xnox: upstart log suggests that this was just a thinko on jodh's part and he meant 'start on filesystem' - which seems much more reasonable to me
<cjwatson> Scott's suggestion of moving to $MOUNTPOINT/.ureadahead might perhaps have worked then but unfortunately doesn't work here, since it requires the fs itself to be writable
<slangasek> jdstrand: bug #1235337 for you :)
<ubot5> bug 1235337 in signon-ui (Ubuntu) "signon-ui ships files in a wrong directory" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235337
<slangasek> cjwatson: well, that would just mean somehow pregenerating the pack file along with the ro filesystem :)
<jdstrand> slangasek: thanks! :)
<slangasek> lool: is there a bug # for the question of apport not picking up /var/crash?
<slangasek> lool: I think this is an upstart bug, I want to make sure it gets properly in /etc/init/upstart-file-bridge.conf
<xnox> slangasek: per each device?!
<cjwatson> slangasek: I think per-device profiling is a better and more maintainable solution
<xnox> slangasek: or ship it as addon and make initramfs / inital bootstrap pre-do it? but upon system image updates we'd need to reprofile....
<slangasek> xnox: no, that wasn't a serious suggestion at all
<slangasek> sorry, I apparently need to make my trolls better
<dobey> ugh. signon packaging
<lool> slangasek: don't know of a bug
<ogra_> slangasek, we used to do that for isos
<lool> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1229827
<ogra_> ages ago
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229827 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Launching click installed apps from the dash runs multiple instances" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> ogra_: if we did, it was terrible and we stopped :)
<ogra_> well, not exactly ureadahead, it was some squashfs trickery from tollef
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<slangasek> right, "we used to do <n>" is usually a good indicator that it was a bad idea ;)
<lool> tedg: this is based on saucy's upstart-app-launch
<xnox> like inifinity's "we used to visually notify users to reboot" ?! =)
<xnox> slangasek: ^
<lool> tedg: I wonder: should we be treating x-singleton as defaulting to true?
<lool> tedg: I expect click apps wont have it set
<cjwatson> slangasek: I wonder how terrible implementing Clint's suggestion in 523484 would be
<cjwatson> Moving /var/lib/ureadahead somewhere non-FHS-compliant would perhaps fix that bug for desktop users, but at the cost of more space taken up on /, and it wouldn't fix the touch case
<cjwatson> If we come up with an approach that fixes the touch case with no initramfs code involved, then that should be basically the strictest possible environment, and will therefore definitely fix 523484
 * cjwatson -> dinner
 * slangasek nods
<sergiusens> popey, who can get this in? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-weather-app/click-in/+merge/189381
<lool> bfiller: sorry, I was wrong asking for apps; I was looking for tests
<gatox> jono, ping..... hi, have you seen my comment here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-update-manager/+bug/1235003 or my email?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235003 in Click Update Manager "Updates not showing" [Critical,Triaged]
<popey> sergiusens: you removed ubuntu from the name but the desktop file still has it?
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, desktop file name is sort of useless
<popey> k
<sergiusens> popey, when provisioned it's set to com.ubuntu.weather_weather_[version].desktop
<popey> right
<sergiusens> popey, if I change the name, I'll need to fiddle with the debian packaging which I don't want to :-)
<popey> mhall119: can you top approve that?
<karni> Do you guys know if the 'import "components"' is indeed required in an Ubuntu Qt QML app? isn't import Ubuntu.Components 0.1 sufficient?
<sergiusens> popey, oh wait, need to check the autopilot stuff ne sec
<sergiusens> popey, now it's good
<sergiusens> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/clicker/+merge/189389
<popey> done
<FK_nero> hi  is there any info on how too get touch on a galagzy note 3
<sergiusens> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calculator-app/clicker/+merge/189392
<FK_nero> hi  is there any info how to get touch o  a note 3
<ogra_> !devices | FK_nero
<ubot5> FK_nero: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sergiusens> jdstrand, seems clock added features along the run... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6193275/
<ogra_> FK_nero, there should be a page for the note 3 ... and a link to the xda forum etc
<sergiusens> jdstrand, another issue that happens when we delay click :-/
<sergiusens> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-clock-app/clicker/+merge/189395
<popey> k
<sergiusens> popey, so is mhall119 the only top approver?
<popey> sergiusens: no, the community devs can too, mihir did one
<popey> as can I.. but y'know
<mihir> popey: i just did :)
<sergiusens> popey, feel free to delegate, I'm reaching to you as the middle man; would be good if the devs ended up approving
<mihir> sergiusens: I just approved your MR :)
<sergiusens> so they know what's going on (even though I've been doing this behind their backs for a whiel :-))
<sergiusens> mihir, thanks
<mihir> sergiusens: you are welcome :)
<popey> dpm does to but he's on vacation
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, saw, Qt dev '...'
<sergiusens> Saviq, hey
<sergiusens> Saviq, or mzanetti wrt to the launcher, how deep in the code is the defaults apps in there now?
<sergiusens> if I add something that doesn't exist, it's a nop, right?
<Saviq> sergiusens, dconf
<sergiusens> Saviq, is it in lp:unity8 ? And for click apps, do I need the full APP_ID or just partial?
<sergiusens> Saviq, since APP_ID includes version (as does desktop file)
<mihir> sergiusens: jenkins bot failed could you just check once?
<sergiusens> mihir, I didn't change any logic :-/
<sergiusens> mihir, from the tests something just went wrong http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/684/testReport/junit/ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_simple_page/TestSimplePage/test_hide_calc_keyboard_with_mouse_/
<mihir> sergiusens: yeah I just checked :| i need to ask boiko
<sergiusens> mihir, I wonder how the previous MR got in
<mihir> boiko: can you help !! ?
<sergiusens> mihir, oh, I know... SDK
<sergiusens> lool, what's the ETA on the new ui-toolkit?
<lool> sergiusens: I'd say Monday
<mzanetti> sergiusens: its in ubuntu-touch-settings
<sergiusens> lool, bummer
<ogra_> Laney, nice work on the timezone selection
<sergiusens> mzanetti, thanks
<jdstrand> sergiusens: uhh, the clock is not allowed to use gsettings
<sergiusens> mihir, hmm, come to think of it, it can't be the sdk
<jdstrand> no apps are
<sergiusens> jdstrand, not sure why they have... popey ?
<mihir> sergiusens: yeah I am looking into it :)
<sergiusens> mihir, if you have a fix to merge first, feel free to do it and reapprove this one after
<jdstrand> plus the e-d-s access is not in a policy group
<jdstrand> network manager I expect and am not worried about
<mihir> sergiusens:  okay :)
<jdstrand> (we'll silence those denials soon)
<dobey>   697 1002      20   0  1192  256  176 R  99.8  0.0   7:27.37 brcm_patchram_p
<dobey> whee, so that's back to munching the cpu it seems
<sergiusens> jdstrand, well I'm trying to get these apps in the image instead of the debs today; this should avoid these mishaps
<jdstrand> sergiusens: cool, thanks
<shakyj3> hey, looking at installing UT on my galaxy tab 2 10.1 but the only guide I can find is from Feb on xda devs. should I just follow from the wiki?
<dobey> is there a standard way to file bugs against stuff on ubuntu-touch, to provide reasonable info and such? trying to use ubuntu-bug on the device seems like it will result in some very weird problems
<popey> thanks mihir
<mihir> popey:  something went wrong with jenkins auto pilot
<popey> mihir: poke fginther
<popey> gently ☻
<fginther> mihir, which build or mp?
<mihir> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calculator-app/clicker/+merge/189392
<tedg> lool, We assume click apps are single instance
<tedg> lool, Looking at the bug
<fginther> mihir, yeah, sergiusens pinged me so I had a quick look. It didn't make any sense. The logged showed that the expected packages were there. Try re-approving to rerun it. I will hopefully have time to take a closer look later
<mihir> fginther: okay , because till last MR there wasn't any failuer :|
<popey> sergiusens: happroved
<popey> afk for 10
<mihir> popey:  is that fine without Jenkins pass ?
<lool> tedg: hmm indeed
<olli> lool, mzanetti might be able to have a look
<olli> Saviq had to EOD
<tedg> I imagine, considering it was 9/24, that it wasn't using u-a-l
<olli> lool, can you point us to the bug? or issue?
<lool> olli: Saviq thinks it might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1235268
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235268 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 hangs when a category is expanded and then collapsed in the Apps scope" [High,Triaged]
<lool> I'll try reverting that
<lool> aka https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/revert_r388/+merge/189356
<olli> mzanetti, that's what Saviq mentioned on his way out
<olli> lool, Saviq offered to look tomorrow if still needed
<lool> I'm testing that
<mzanetti> olli: right... the one with SF seems to be this one
<lool> I didn't have to rebuild, will take 1mn
<mzanetti> olli: the one with Mir is the display thing I mentioned
<mzanetti> olli: that branch is approved, which means it should automagically stop once the upstream merger is done
<lool> mzanetti: it's not that  :-(
<lool> unity8 is still 50% CPU here
<lool> after reverting the QML files
<mzanetti> oh
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm stress tesing mtp transferring 3.8GB of music across so I can stress the hell out of media scanner over the weekend I bet it ends in tears :D
<olli> lool, 50% is better than 100% ;)
<lool> olli: it was 50% for me  :-)
<lool> when screen is off
<ogra_> davmor2, heh
<ogra_> olli, its often enough at 100
<olli> ogra_, yeah I know
<ogra_> i cant hold my maguro anymore so hot is it
<ogra_> but at least it is the same on SF and Mir
<lool> mzanetti, Saviq: So unless you have other suggestions, I am installing the old unity8 + indicator-network
<lool> then will want to upload these
<olli> greyback, ^
<mzanetti> lool: no, I don't really know more right now
<greyback> olli: with respect to what? The CPU usage? I suspect a Mir problem , so kdub is looking.
<olli> greyback, k, just pinged you as mzanetti had mentioned you in a /q
<greyback> olli: ah ok
<ogra_> greyback, CPU usage under SF being a Mir problem is a curious thing though
<greyback> ogra_: then it's something I wasn't aware of. Bug>
<greyback> ?
<olli> mzanetti, greyback, just chatted with lool, he is going to revert u8 for #81
<mzanetti> ok
<olli> and we can debug in non-firefightmode
<ogra_> greyback, no bug open yet i think, but unity is hogging the CPu in the same way for me on maguro no matter if SF or Mir is used
<olli> doing a late Fri night drill won't get us much further
<greyback> ogra_: interesting, I'd not noticed that myself yet. I'm getting something like 5% usage when idle, which is bad
<greyback> on maguro that is
<ogra_> greyback, with image 81 ?
<lool> olli: I'll have to revert unity-notifications too
<greyback> ogra_: ah 80.
<ogra_> greyback, i get something like 47% when idle ... and at some point the UI completely dies and top shows above 100% for unity
<ogra_> and the phone glows
<greyback> ogra_: yeah not good
 * greyback flashing to see
<popey> greyback: want a bug?
<popey> (not sure what I'd put in it aside from "unity eating 25% cpu on image 81 on mako" tbh)
<lool> haha getting dpkg errors now
<greyback> popey: as in to fix? Cuz I'm busy :) But a bug number would be handy, in case I determine anything in profiling later
<popey> kk
<greyback> popey: we've already got this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235190 in Mir "[mako] Unity8 on Mir got slow" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> greyback: thats on mir
<popey> I'm not using mir
<greyback> oh dammit, I keep forgetting, sorry
<popey> np ☻
 * popey files bug
 * greyback needs pub
<lool> and doesn't boot now *sigh*
<popey> bug 1235408 fwiw
<ubot5> bug 1235408 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 on image 81 on mako consumes lots of cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235408
 * lool reflashes
<achiang> greyback: hey, in qtcreator, do you know where the code lives for the ubuntu showcase gallery?
<greyback> achiang: it's part of lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit project. It's not part of qtcreator afaik
<lool> cjwatson: I *fear* we might have an issue with dpkg; on latest touch image, I remounted read-write, downloaded old debs, dpkg -i -O *.deb; I got a bunch of "no file list for package xyz, assuming it's installed" errors; first time I see this; either that, or fs corruption, but I hadnt played that much with this install, and most were fixed recently
<achiang> greyback: derp, i think i found it: /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples
<cjwatson> lool: I saw something like that a while back.  I'm going to go ahead and be very sceptical that it's actually a problem in dpkg itself, though
<lool> yeah
<lool> fair enough
<lool> there was a recent merge
<lool> I'm being paranoid at this time
<cjwatson> I saw it before that
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure
<greyback> achiang: yes you're correct
<cjwatson> lool: Indeed, I definitely saw it before this merge - I haven't actually booted a touch image since then
<cjwatson> I assume that /var/lib/dpkg/info/<packages in question>.list are in fact missing
<lool> I've already reflashed cause it didn't boot anymore
<lool> so fs corruption is indeed likely
<cjwatson> Yeah, that sounds very much like dpkg just being a canary for some other problem
<lool> stgraber: ^ might be another case of not unmounting properly ... after our recent job changes perhaps?
<slangasek> lool: do you know why 'ubuntu-location-service-examples' is installed on the phone?  that's a rather strange name for a package that ships an upstart job
<lool> slangasek: I dont on top of my head
<lool> slangasek: someone trying to pass the clever filters?  ;-)
<ogra_> slangasek, iirc that was added by tvoss or on his request with the rest of the location bits
<achiang> greyback: do you know why i might be hitting this error: 'AnimationCircle is not a type'
<achiang> greyback: i copy/pasted some qml from the sample into a toy app i have
<achiang> but didn't copy any qt code around
<slangasek> ogra_: and nobody demanded to know why "examples" were being installed on the phone? :)
<greyback> achiang: have you "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" at the top of the file?
<achiang> greyback: yes
<lool> mzanetti, Saviq, olli: Confirm that reverting unity8, unity-notifications, indicator-network to their previous versions works; no CPU pegging
<lool> going to upload reverted sources now
<greyback> achiang: tbh I can't find that component in the SDK. I'm seeing if it was renamed or something
<greyback> achiang: ah it's not part of the SDK, it's part of the examples. There's a file /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/AnimationCircle.qml you'll need in the same directory as your qml
<achiang> greyback: ah! thanks
<ogra_> slangasek, that was at a time where the image was still full of examples
<dobey> mhr3_: do you know if it's possible to hide an element of a GenericPreview for example, via a libunity API call?
<slangasek> ogra_: ok.  well the reason I'm asking is because the upstart job is broken and has no 'stop' rule, and the package as a whole looks suspect.  Where should I file a bug to get this looked at?
<ogra_> well, against the package i guess
<slangasek> ev: so I have the file bridge problem fixed here, but /etc/init/apport-noui has plenty of problems
<slangasek> ogra_: against the package, to ask for it to be unseeded?
<ogra_> i dont think we make any use of that stuff anyway
<ogra_> slangasek, ah ! against ubuntu-touch-meta
<ogra_> :)
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> ogra_: bug #1235419
<ubot5> bug 1235419 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "seed should not include ubuntu-location-service-examples" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235419
<ogra_> triaged
<slangasek> ev: so, a) there's no /etc/apport/autoreport in the image, which means autoreporting doesn't happen; b) the job has an 'instance', which means it will spawn the job once in parallel for each file it finds, even though the command it runs is 'whoopsie-upload-all'.
<bryanagee> Hey all
<bryanagee> Are the images still read-only filesystems for the most part?
<ejat> is there a best way to dualboot mako and utouch ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm upset mtp from saucy to the phone didn't die :'(
<ogra_> davmor2, we can fix that !
<robotfuel> is there anyway from the cli to get the rotation mode (portrait/landscape) of the device?
<ogra_> bryanagee, the official ones are, yes
<bryanagee> Why is that?
<ogra_> bryanagee, community ports are not
<bryanagee> Thanks ogra_
<davmor2> ogra_: \o/  I was just gonna use a bigger hamer but if you can break it :D
<davmor2> ogra_: Monday when I flash it I'll try the same thing from Rhythmbox that should kill it :D
<ogra_> if it works at all :)
<davmor2> ogra_: well that's the fun in trying to break these things right :D
<davmor2> test I meant test honest
<slangasek> ev, lool: bug #1235436
<ubot5> bug 1235436 in apport (Ubuntu) "/etc/init/apport-noui.conf is non-functional on the phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235436
<slangasek> lool: do you know the details of the decision to enable auto-reporting on the phone?  I don't want to just create this file, in case there was some reason this hasn't been done yet by default
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Dual-Boot Android | http://askubuntu.com/q/353783
<moocow1452> Got an old Nook Color (encore) off of Fleabay, back in the porting game after I got an older version of touch working a while back and my old hardware fried.
<lool> slangasek: it's best to talk to ev + Cc: pitti on these questions; I don't have the rationale for the current approach
<slangasek> lool: ok, will wait for ev to be around
<moocow1452> Did I miss anything cool?
<lool> slangasek: and thanks for looking into that, the analysis seems indeed correct; also did not get to the bottom of why it didn't trigger so far, might be due to upstart-file-bridge not picking it up
<slangasek> lool: isn't the absence of /etc/apport/autoreport "the bottom of why it didn't trigger"?
<lool> slangasek: quite possibly
<slangasek> lool: well, I'm saying, if you don't have that file then it obviously won't trigger ;)
<lool> but is it enough to trigger?  :-)
<lool> hmm I have no crash here to confirm
<lool> slangasek: I touched /etc/apport/autoreport and then /var/crash/foo.crash, but cant find any trace that it has run
<slangasek> lool: did you get the fixed upstart file bridge?
<slangasek> that's not in an image yet
<slangasek> lool: you can simulate by stopping and restarting the file bridge
<lool> this is with upstart 1.10-0ubuntu4
<slangasek> yeah, not fixed, I only just uploaded the fix :)
<lool> ok
<lool> slangasek: I'm going to reroll an image pretty soon, is there any risk of regression from the upstart upload?
<slangasek> lool: ofono will start slightly later in the startup sequence due to the upstart-file-bridge ordering fix; should be safe
<lool> slangasek: ok thanks
<lool> slangasek: BTW got another fs corruption today after installing packages
<lool> with image #81
<slangasek> lool: and you think this is a shutdown problem?
<lool> slangasek: getting dpkg errors that some pkg lists are missing
<lool> after dpkg -i some packages and rebooting
<slangasek> lool: ok.  so you set it rw, dpkg -i, didn't set it back ro again, and rebooted?
<slangasek> does v. 81 have stgraber's fixes for mounting everything ro that the rootfs depends on?
<lool> couldn't set it back to ro
<lool> some running processes open some file read-write after a while in rw mode
<slangasek> did you see what was holding it open?
<lool> no
<lool> in the past, multiple things did, but I haven't checked recently
<stgraber> slangasek: I never managed to get to the bottom of this because of this since I can't get any logging information regarding the state of the system right before reboot.
<lool> then on a subsequent reboot the phone didn't boot and I reflashed it
<stgraber> slangasek: adbd dies pretty early on, we don't have a serial console available and last_kmsg is a joke that never works for me
<lool> stgraber: there's a way to get a serial console on nexus4 BTW!
<lool> with the audio jack
<slangasek> stgraber: ah.  nobody was able to answer the "where did dmesg go" question?
<stgraber> slangasek: right
<lool> I think ricardo S has one
<stgraber> the obvious way around is to write that log to the fs, but since fs read-only remount is precisely what we want to debug, it's not that easy without the debugging script changing that part of the shutdown sequence...
<slangasek> stgraber: you can write to the fs up until the ro remount, and then if the ro remount *fails*, you can write some more ;)
<stgraber> we probably could push something that does "umount /var/log/ ; mount -o remount,ro / ; mount -o remount,ro /userdata ; sync" and that should fix the problem lool is seeing, but that's not a real fix and I'd prefer to understand exactly what's going on.
<slangasek> lool: right, so after touching /etc/apport/autoreport, apport-noui runs... and spawns a bunch of gdbs in parallel that crush the system.
<slangasek> so I guess that means it's "working"?
<lool> slangasek: \o/
<lool> slangasek: it also means we dont want it right now  :-)
<stgraber> I'm pretty sure our current scripts don't remount everything properly and that we need to add a remount,ro /userdata after / is read-only (since otherwise it'll fail)
<slangasek> oh, better yet, all three gdbs are processing *the same coredump*
<lool> just writing the .crash files is already killing these poor systems
<lool> lol
<slangasek> because of that 'instance' bug I mentioned. :P
<lool> right
<lool> I hope apport writes the crash in a tmp file *NOT* named .crash
<lool> and renames it to .crash
<lool> or it will trigger before the write is complte
<slangasek> yeah, I hope so
<slangasek> but I don't know offhand... that's a pitti||RTSL question
<slangasek> lool: and I checked, and no it doesn't do atomic creation of .crash
<slangasek> straightforward to fix in /usr/share/apport/apport, but needs doing
<lool> slangasek: thanks for checking
<mhr3_> dobey, there aren't too many of those, are there?
<dobey> mhr3_: well, we'd like to hide the ubuntu shape in the GenericPreview, as we aren't using that alement, but it remains visible and empty, which makes our errors look ugly (as we're using genericpreview for error display, as there is no errorpreview)
<lool> 1
<mhr3_> dobey, i was recently asking design for previews dealing with errors and the only reply i got was that it should be like https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1qjnUirxkswgCvWRT5ervfQoR03zs-7HIIMI2e3Lvuqs/edit#
<lool> Unpacking replacement upstart ...
<lool> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/upstart_1.10-0ubuntu5_armhf.deb (--unpack):
<mhr3_> dobey, but anyway, no there isn't a way to hide an element from the scope api
<lool> slangasek, cjwatson: getting this again; I took care to "sync" after last manual installs I had done, but other writes might have happened later sadly
<lool> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'python3-gi' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<lool> etc.
<lool> indeed the files are missing
<slangasek> lool: ack. so these are files related to the packages you just installed?
<lool> no
<dobey> mhr3_: ok. alecu filed a bug, that gatox will provide a branch for, to at least hide the ubuntushape header in the generic preview, when it is empty. which will at least make our errors less ugly for the time being
<lool> many many failures
<mhr3_> dobey, each and every preview has an image, design will not ack that
<dobey> mhr3_: it's the only remaining reasonable course of action to resolve the issue for 13.10, i think. it's way too late to be adding a new preview and new API to libunity, for 13.10
<mhr3_> dobey, image with an error icon?
<mhr3_> dobey, as i said, you're not the only in need to show errors
<dobey> mhr3_: i don't see how that will make it not be ugly.
<mhr3_> dobey, it's not going to make it any less or more ugly than hiding the image
<mhr3_> plus it's going to be consistent
<dobey> anyway, i'm not here to argue about it. i just wanted to know if there was another way to resolve the issue for us via libunity.
<AskUbuntu> Does Ubuntu Touch support dockig? | http://askubuntu.com/q/353812
<dobey> what's the best project/package to file bugs against, for big general interactivity things in ubuntu touch? unity8?
<dobey> for example, application/window management
<KI_> HELLO I NED HELP WITH INSTAL
<bitethecoin> Could anyone help me here please? My Nexus 4 is no longer booting up to ubuntu touch, and is not responding to adb. All I got access to is fastboot and the cwm ubuntu touch gave me on install. ADB sideload is not showing  any device om my computer. Any remote chance I can have to get back to a working system? Preferably Android :)
<dobey> bitethecoin: boot to recovery mode, and then flash it again
<bitethecoin> Dobey: I wish I could. I flashed it from phablet-flash the first time, and have no contact to the storage on the phone :(
<dobey> bitethecoin: you should be able to flash at the recovery menu. i've had to do it several times now on my nexus 7
<dobey> and there are instructions on the wiki for how to go back to android, iirc
<bitethecoin> Dobey: I have looked. From the PC with phone in recovery mode, I get no adb devices at all.
<dobey> don't know then
<bitethecoin> I will try some more. And come back here again when/if it fails :)
<slangasek> lool: ah, so it managed to corrupt the whole directory then; un
<slangasek> fun
<slangasek> lool: so if this is with something holding / rw, it would be good to know what that is, and also good to know if the problem is reproducible when / *does* get mounted ro
<tinti> hi, I have tried the phablet-10.1 in my nexus7 but it has even boot
<tinti> is this the right branch?
<lool> slangasek: ok
<tinti> any idea?
<agent47> Hi there
<agent47> I have been trying to install the 3rd oct build using the manual method but ubuntu touch does not seem to boot. it just auto shuts down
<agent47> please advice
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-05
<AskUbuntu> First Ubuntu Touch devices | http://askubuntu.com/q/353874
<AskUbuntu> Music app missing from Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/353949
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu & Android question | http://askubuntu.com/q/353958
<lool> slangasek: tried to find things keeping / rw, did lsof > lsof and grep 'root.*[0-9]w.*/' lsof | grep -v /var/log | grep -v /dev, only getting results in /run/systemd, /sys/kernel/debug, /var/lib/NetworkManager, lsof output file itself
<ogra_> lool, oh, i actually noticed that my first bootchart always has an fsck (usually i flash freshly, make the fs rw, install bootchart and reboot, the second chart doesnt have fsck actions anymore)
<ogra_> that might be related
<lool> ogra_: related to staying rw?
<lool> or to corruption?
<ogra_> well, i think it is related to the switch from ro to rw
<lool> ogra_: what's clear is that shutdown/reboot doesn't clearly unmount everything, it must be blocked by something; if I could at least track what's preventing me from remounting ro, I could avoid the issue in testing
<lool> ogra_: maybe, maybe we'd have the same issue on rw
<ogra_> if you boot ro it might be that stephane just skips unmounting (why would he need it, its all ro)
<ogra_> so if you switch your first shutdown might inherit that behavior
<ogra_> or something like that
<lool> ogra_: We're still going through shutdown sequence; also keep in mind the ro and rw filesystems in the ro image are all backed up by a single rw fs!
<lool> this latter one needs clean unmounting
<iKillCypher> Hello Sup
<tinti> hi, is still possible to build ubuntu 13.04 phablet?
<tinti> popey: ping
<popey> tinti: pong
<tinti> how are you doing?
<tinti> I am playing with ubuntu touch but I would like to try building the old desktop fashion
<popey> the desktop as in, with x?
<tinti> yes
<tinti> I mean
<tinti> the 13.04
<tinti> I need to modify its kernel to allow it to charge and be OTG at the same time
<tinti> Timur's patch has already done almost all of this
<tinti> http://mehrvarz.github.io/nexus-7-usbrom/
<popey> I don't know, sorry
<popey> We don't work on that anymore, now we're on touch
<tinti> yes I know, I tried to convince the people to move to it, but they said that for know they need to prove that it works on raring
<tinti> thank you anyway, seems that the wiki has some info
<tinti> BTW, very well explained !!! :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<AskUbuntu> Trouble installing Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/354051
<luxigo> Hi, any repo for php5 ?... i have problems with 5.3.3-1 after upgrade...  theres no alternative version (apt-cache showpkg php5)  and i cannot find a ppa for arm ...
<_polto_> hi
<luxigo> hi :-)
<popey> luxigo: is this on laptop/desktop/server? if so you probably want #ubuntu
<luxigo> no, it's on _polto_ 's tablet
<popey> luxigo: running what?
<luxigo> ubuntu-touch ...
<popey> which tablet?
<popey> and running what build?
<popey> apt-cache search php5 shows lots of packages
<luxigo> sorry phone
<luxigo> i mean _polto_ 's phone is busy :-)
<Wendigo> Hey, I want to know if Ubuntu Touch is compatible with Linux apps and if we can do the same as with Ubuntu for Android and get a full desktop when plugged to a TV or a computer screen
<Wendigo> I actually own a Nexus 4
<popey> Wendigo: not yet
<Wendigo> Okay
<Wendigo> And is there an ETA for it? Or it's not going to be publicly available?
<Pinak> hello.,.,I have some questions
<smartboyhw> !ask | Pinak
<ubot5> Pinak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pinak> I want to update my android ICS to Ubuntu tablet os.... how to do so??
<popey> Pinak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<smartboyhw> Pinak, which device are you running?
<Pinak> its an MERCURY Mtab7. 1.2 ghz. Dual core porocessor. 512mb ram, 4 gm memory
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> (Not even sure does that device have a CM port)
<Pinak> yap it has.
<smartboyhw> Pinak, oh great
<Pinak> well i need the setup file.. where to find it?
<smartboyhw> Setup file?
<Pinak> ubuntu os???
<Pinak> the flashing file
<smartboyhw> Pinak, em, even if you flash it directly it won't work
<smartboyhw> It needs porting from CM to Ubuntu Touch
<Pinak> well i read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install this thing....getting confused
<smartboyhw> Pinak, it's stock instructions for a limited number of officially supported devices
<Pinak> welll how to add PPA???
<smartboyhw> Can't see your device in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Pinak> if u have any pdf or somthing....it can help me out here
<smartboyhw> Pinak, just run the command in the wiki page in a terminal?
<Pinak> cntrl + alt + t.. dsnt working bro
<smartboyhw> Pinak, what operating system are you running, first of all?
<Pinak> well i am using windows 8 here
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<smartboyhw> Pinak, please install Ubuntu desktop....
<popey> Wait!
<popey> Pinak: your device isn't supported yet
<smartboyhw> (I did say the device isn't supported...)
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices lists what is
<popey> yeah, but if it's not supported there's no point installing the ppa or indeed ubuntu
<Pinak> hmm.,in that case...i will talk u guys later.. thnx a lot...
<popey> (other than the excellent reasons for installing ubuntu)
<smartboyhw> popey, actually, I don't see an official CM port of that device too..........
<slangasek> lool: how about: sudo fuser -vm / 2>&1 | grep F ?
<lool> slangasek: thanks, will try that next time
<lool> "fuser" is the command I was trying to remember
<timppa> Hi, is there an irc channel for ubuntu touch app development questions? Or is this the right place?
<popey> timppa: #ubuntu-app-devel
<timppa> popey: thanks!
<timppa> popey: Should GPS work on touch on latest build?
<popey> timppa: yes, but takes a long time to lock
<timppa> popey: how long? Like really really long? :)
<timppa> popey: either my code does not work or it takes literally ages to lock. Is there any way to see GPS output before it locks?
<nhaines> Without AGPS data, GPS usually takes 2-5 minutes to lock.
<nhaines> I guess my question is, does any core app use GPS?  :)
<timppa> In that case my code does not work...
<nhaines> I also wonder what was in update 82, but those questions really are better served before I start the update anyway.  ;)
<timppa> nhaines: that would be nice to know yes
<timppa> nhaines: it's a shame that http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/ has not been updated anymore
<nhaines> timppa: the mailing list does have some beautiful update wrapups, though.
<timppa> nhaines: They were awesome when Didier Roche wrote them. Was there an update from the latest build?
<nhaines> timppa: no, but he's on vacation until Thursday.  Someone else is supposed to be writing them now.
<timppa> nhaines: ok
<nhaines> I wish they could get Mir up and running.  It'd be nice to be able to show friends *something* where it's running.
<nhaines> Mir's a desktop requirement for click apps, too.  Input isolation if I recall.
<popey> timppa: the person who updates that page had a system outage, it'll get updated in due course
<timppa> popey: That's awesome!
<Shakyj_> Hey, I have a p5110 and want to put UT on it but the only doc I can see for it is on Xda-dev forum from feb. Should I just follow the standard install on the wiki or is that only going to work for Nexus spins
<popey> Shakyj_: only for nexus and community supported devices
<nicenslow> hey yall ' ....
<p8triot> can UT only be installed using Ubuntu Desktop?
<p8triot> or can I flash it using OS X?
<p8triot> I have a Nexus 4 can i flash with CWM?
<p8triot> ?
<p8triot> can UT only be installed using Ubuntu Desktop??
<p8triot> or can I flash it using OS X?
<UFeindschiff> Hi, I've got a problem. Just did a manual install of Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Nexus. Works fine atm and looks great, but I have a problem accessing my device using ssh. I've installed openssh-server and ssh using the adb shell, but port 22 is still closed. I've already restarted the ssh service and also rebooted the device, but nmap still says that port 22 is closed. Is anyone here able to help me ou?
<UFeindschiff> fixed my problem.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-10-06
<p8triot> can UT only be installed using Ubuntu Desktop??
<p8triot> can UT only be installed using Ubuntu Desktop??
<Anonynimity> hi.
<elcanopener> hey, I am just now trying to play with the developer preview, but I'm getting an error when I try and check out with phablet-dev-bootstrap
<elcanopener> anyone having a similar problem? "gpg: Signature made Tue 01 Oct 2013 09:44:27 AM PDT using RSA key ID 692B382C gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found error: could not verify the tag 'v1.12.4'"
<Anonynimity> if a manufacturer states: "This product uses the open-source Android™ platform. Huawei Device USA. has
<Anonynimity> made necessary changes to the platform. Therefore, this product may not support
<Anonynimity> all the functions that are supported by the standard Android platform or may be incompatible with third-party software. Huawei Device USA. shall not be liable for any of such situation" does this mean that the device will work with google's AOSP?
<nhaines> Anonynimity: yes, that's what "this product uses the open-source Android platform" means.  They may have added additional necessary drivers, though.
<Anonynimity> ok nhaines, so if I get the AOSP source, I can use it, make changes to the kernel, and port in my device?
<robbyf> youtube not work?
<nhaines> Anonynimity: yes, probably.
<Anonynimity> cool, thanks for the info nhaines.
<nhaines> Anonynimity: good luck.  :)
<Anonynimity> thanks.... trying to figure out if I need the generic branch for arm devices, or not....
<Anonynimity> :/
<Anonynimity> what did they use for the huawei ascend nhaines?
<Anonynimity> any idea?
<JasonFelice> OK, how do I start SSH for ubuntu-system?  Wiki seems out of date.
<Anonynimity> what ubuntu version are you trying to start ssh on?
<JasonFelice> Whatever phablet-flash just installed today.
<nhaines> Anonynimity: sorry, I don't know.
<Anonynimity> alright which device do you have
<Anonynimity> ?
<Anonynimity> and also, which commands did you give phablet-flash?
<nhaines> Anonynimity: I have a Galaxy Nexus (maguro).  So it ends up being 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b'
<Anonynimity> okay, but since I'm doing a port, I have to do the manual way, correct?
<nhaines> Yes, once it's built.  :)
<Sat> hlo guys
<Sat> i hav got some problem in installing ubuntu touch
<Sat> plz help
<Sat> hlo any1here
<robbyf> hi
<robbyf> whats up
<robbyf> ask your question
<Sat> i was trying to install ubuntu on my tab 2 but i did not got same options as per metioned
<robbyf> that device I don't know how to install on
<robbyf> you might need to follow the devs instructions
<Sat> i foolowed instructions step by step
<Sat> but failed
<robbyf> you'll probably need to contact them.
<Sat> k thanx
<robbyf> sorry, but maybe there here
<Sat> can i know who
<robbyf> check on the wiki page under devices
<Sat> none of developer of tab 2 is here
<Sat> i hav also posted a ques here is its link
<Sat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/354141/ubuntu-touch-on-tab-2
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch on Galaxy Tab 2 tablet | http://askubuntu.com/q/354141
<ubuntu-touch-new> Hello
<ubuntu-touch-new> Anyone here?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-touch-new, this is support, so if you have an issue state it.
<GavMickey> I'm trying to use hostapd to put my wlan0 interface into AP mode but it's saying it can't. Normally that means the hardware doesn't support AP mode but I know it does (nexus 4 btw) as I managed it in an earlier build. Any ideas as to why this might happen?
<probo> hi
<GavMickey> Good news! I have hotspot working on my nexus 4 running the latest nightly build. And it's pretty fucking fast as well. I'll polish it up over the next couple of days and upload it to launchpad
<Anonynimity> hello again.
<Anonynimity> so, I have the AOSP downloaded.
<Anonynimity> my device isn't asus, google, lge, samsung, or ti, that leaves 3 possible options: generic, common, and sample. (under device)
<Anonynimity> which would you say has the kernel in it?
<Satkalra> hlo guys
<Satkalra> i am stuck in installing ubuntu touch
<Satkalra> plz help
<Satkalra> hey any1 here
<Satkalra> hlo any1 tab2 expert here
<Satkalra> i m stuck in installing ubuntu touch in tab 2
<Satkalra> hlo any1
<smartboyhw> Satkalra, which screen size does your tab 2 have?
<Satkalra> 7 inch
<Satkalra> p3100
<smartboyhw> Satkalra, what's the problem that you are currently encountering?
<Satkalra> I was trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Tab 2 tablet. But while recover mode, but the options I got were not same options as mentioned in the instructions. I got the following options:  • Reboot now • Apply update from SD card • Wipe data/factory reset • Wipe cache partition • Apply update from cache  What should I do now?
<smartboyhw> Satkalra, I think I do see "Wipe data/factory reset" in the instructions
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3100
<smartboyhw> Satkalra, er wait
<smartboyhw> Do you have your Tab 2 1. Rooted 2. Running on CWM recovery 3. Running CM 10.1?
<Satkalra> yes its rooted
<smartboyhw> Satkalra, how about the other 2 prerequisities? (CWM recovery+ CM rom)
<Satkalra> yes
<smartboyhw> Satkalra, :O
<Satkalra> actually i checked other to no
<smartboyhw> Satkalra, em, please install these two
<smartboyhw> Mentioned in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246662
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch, install GUI | http://askubuntu.com/q/354339
<Paddy_NI> Hey I would like to take Ubuntu Touch for a spin on my Nexus 7 WiFi (2012) model, Should I use a daily build or what is recommended?
<zemmali-voip> hi
<Paddy_NI> If I want to be running the development release that will become the October 14th release which channel do I need to use with phablet-flash?
<Coletz95> someone can help me? My Nexus 4 is stuck on the "Google" screen after adb reboot recovery after the push of the first "autodeploy.zip"
<torontoyes> Is there a port for Galaxy note 2 sgh-i317m?
<Paddy_NI> Is there any one actually providing any level of support here?
<Paddy_NI> I am not being funny I am genuinely asking?
<Paddy_NI> torontoyes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Paddy_NI> torontoyes: Galaxy Note 2 is listed as having unofficial support
<torontoyes> Paddy_NI: Thank you.
<Paddy_NI> torontoyes: No problem :-)
<torontoyes> Paddy_NI: has anyone installed and provided a review.  I know its in the early stages, and I"m reading the wiki for porting it now..
<torontoyes> just wanted to know if its fully functional and what's missing
<Paddy_NI> torontoyes: Its listed in the section that says "Working, but not available from cdimage.ubuntu.com"
<Paddy_NI> I take that as it should be fully working based on the section below titled "Work in progress"
<Paddy_NI> However I could be wrong
<Paddy_NI> torontoyes: I am not sure how old this is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTmo6hCktDE
<Paddy_NI> What is the default password (sudo) for Ubuntu Touch?
<timppa> Does someone know if there is a way to prevent ubuntu touch for going to sleep on a program? (QML)
<timppa> for == from
<timppa> Paddy_NI: phablet
<Paddy_NI> grrr
<Paddy_NI> lol I thought that
<timppa> :)
<kumikumi> Hello
<kumikumi> the images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ don't seem to be updated any more... I wonder if the images found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ will work the same way?
<kumikumi> (I have a samsung galaxy tab2 7.0) and the instructions were for the touch-preview versions. so can I just use a newer saucy salamander image instead?
<Satkalra> hi guys
<kumikumi> hi
<Satkalra> I was trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Tab 2 tablet. But while recover mode, but the options I got were not same options as mentioned in the instructions. I got the following options:  • Reboot now • Apply update from SD card • Wipe data/factory reset • Wipe cache partition • Apply update from cache  What should I do now?
<Satkalra> this is my prob
<kumikumi> wow
<Satkalra> the tab is rooted
<kumikumi> you have the same tablet as I have? I did that just an hour ago
<Satkalra> were u successful
<kumikumi> somewhat. Still couldn't get anything on the screen
<kumikumi> but let's see
<kumikumi> when you boot into recovery, what does it say on the top?
<kumikumi> I believe you should have "clockwork mod recovery"
<Satkalra> just a min checking
<Satkalra> no its Android system recovery
<kumikumi> alright.
<Satkalra> i ll be back in amin
<kumikumi> the original samsung software will automatically wipe the clockwork recovery on boot
<kumikumi> therefore, after installing clockwork, you must boot straight into recovery mode
<kumikumi> Satkalra: http://thepoch.com/tumblr/cyanogenmod-on-galaxy-tab-2-p3110.html the part at the end explains how to boot your device into recovery mode after odin/download mode
<kumikumi> I believe I have installed the latest saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip but when I boot, screen stays black.
<Satkalra> k
<kumikumi> Satkalra: tell me how it turns out, will ya? If you manage to get something working, please tell me which image works
<Satkalra> k i ll the work is in process
<kumikumi> anyone else on the channel who would like to give some input?
<Satkalra> its not working
<Satkalra> it is wor p3110
<Satkalra> i hav p3100
<kumikumi> but the instructions are more or less the same
<Satkalra> kumikumi its not working
<kumikumi> of course, you use a different device-specific file
<Satkalra> so any other idea
<kumikumi> Satkalra: did you manage to boot into clockworkmod?
<Satkalra> no
<Satkalra> if i would have done it the whole prob would be over
<kumikumi> or that's what you think anyway ;)
<kumikumi> anyway, let's get your clockwork working
<Satkalra> yup
<kumikumi> did you try flashing it with heimdall?
<kumikumi> are you doing this on ubuntu?
<kumikumi> if this failed, what was/were the error messages?
<Satkalra> nothing happened
<Satkalra> as per instruction i did every thing
<kumikumi> please be more specific, which step failed?
<Satkalra> the installing of a software/driver named heimdal
<Satkalra> or something
<kumikumi> Satkalra: this page has latest release http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/
<Satkalra> k
<kumikumi> assuming you have 64-bit ubuntu 13.04, you'll want to download ubuntu13.04-heimdall_1.4.0-0_amd64.deb
<Satkalra> got something
<kumikumi> after installation, you will be able to use it from the command line
<Satkalra> from xda
<Satkalra> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2283598
<Satkalra> hre is the link
<kumikumi> I don't think that's a good one
<kumikumi> the one that I posted was better because it uses heimdall
<kumikumi> Odin is some leaked samsung software that requires windows
<kumikumi> Satkalra: get back to this link: http://thepoch.com/tumblr/cyanogenmod-on-galaxy-tab-2-p3110.html and follow the "Steps to install"
<Satkalra> i m on
<kumikumi> note: you don't need any "Samsung USB Drivers" if you're doing this on ubuntu
<Satkalra> actuall i m usingwindows now
<kumikumi> alright, then that's probably a bit different process
<kumikumi> but I guess those instructions should work anyway
<Satkalra> k
<Satkalra> thanx 4 help
<kumikumi> np
<kumikumi> but remember
<Satkalra> will u be online 2maro
<kumikumi> I still haven't managed to get ubuntu itself working
<kumikumi> not sure
<kumikumi> you can try sending me a private message on IRC
<Satkalra> if yes i ll meet u 2maro
<Satkalra> ok
<Satkalra> bye
<kumikumi> bye
<kumikumi> is there really no-one else on this channel?
<vincentbosch> Hello, I own a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 3 2014 edition since yesterday, and I would like to know if I can put Ubuntu Touch on it, or maybe I can help porting/testing?
<PIXi> Hi. Can I get some help with ubuntu-touch on grouper?
<PIXi> :\
<vincentbosch> And some help getting it to run on the new PM-600?
<PIXi> audio mixer?
<OrokuSaki> Anyone been getting BAD_CONTEXT with SurfaceFlinger and EGL with Adreno 220?
<OrokuSaki> I can't seem to do 3d hardware acceleration
<AskUbuntu> Can't boot into Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7 (grouper) | http://askubuntu.com/q/354512
<dmobley88> why would phablet-bootstrap /home/(user)/fusion2/bootstrap delete stuff downloaded from the AOSP?
<tux112> hi there. Can anyone tell me, if there is a kind of deadline when images of ubuntu-touch will be officially released for other devices than the nexus gadgeds?
<dmobley88> tux112, if you give me all of your money, I can tell you.
<dmobley88> lol, jk
<dmobley88> I have no idea tux112, but I am working on a port for the fusion 2
<cjohnston> tux112: AFAIK there isn't a plan for it
<dmobley88> cjohnston: any idea why phablet-bootstrap would cause some files in AOSP to be deleted?
<tux112> hmm ok thx, just thougt about buying  a new smartphone that is compatible with ubuntu-touch in near future
<dmobley88> babababababab bbbbird's the word
<dmobley88> babababa bababababird's the word
<Anonynimity> why would phablet-bootstrap /home/(user)/fusion2/bootstrap delete stuff downloaded from the AOSP?
<robeepal> Hi! I dont know exactly if I am in the right chat, but i have a question about Ubuntu OS for Phones, I want to know if my Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9100 is it compatible and stable with my phone ?! Thank you
<cjohnston> robeepal: check the wiki to see if there is a community port available
<robeepal> cjohnston : thank you
<gsw33d> hallo
<gsw33d> sombody test unbuntu on note 2?
<bob123> anyone here
<popey> bob123: ya
<bob123> ok here is my idea
<bob123> ubuntu touch phones need an app where you can scan a qr code to get someone's torchat/bitmessage id
<bob123> hasnt been done before, but that would be sooo cool
<popey> we're missing a general qrcode app
<popey> well, something that can take qrcodes and dispatch them to the right service
<bob123> well im a developer, and i might be convinced to give up some of my spare time to help
<bob123> is anyone organizing it?
<popey> not that I'm aware of currently
<popey> there's an html5 cordova sample qrcode app on the website
<bob123> i just want a phone where its dead easy to setup secure comms with anyone
<popey> there's a torchat plugin for one of the popular messaging apps - empathy i think
<popey> I agree though in general
<popey> I'd love to see a secure chat client which was easy to use
<popey> and I think ubuntu phone is a logical place for that to debut
<bob123> ok and someone has already made a mobile-friendly version of empathy
<popey> well the libraries are certainly available in the repo, dunno about the frontend
<popey> be surprised if there wasn't something qt-ish from n9/n900
<bob123> popey are you a canonical employee ?
<AmEv> Anyone able to use a CM10 base for this, instead of a CM10.1? I'd love to port it myself, but my Internet connection is so slow and spotty, that I currently can't do it.
<AmEv> My Toshiba Thrive's main CM developer had his Thrive's eMMC die on him, and he had to sell it anyways...
<iBotPeaches> AmEv: CM10 was never official, they went straight to 10.1
<AmEv> Oh.
<iBotPeaches> I mean "stable-official"
<iBotPeaches> it was obviously official
<AmEv> Reason I ask is because CM10 on it is beautiful, but CM10.1 is a bit of a joke.
<iBotPeaches> You can't really "port" ubuntu. You need sources, so either way you are going to need to download the source of CM
<iBotPeaches> which if your internet sucks, I would invest in better internet
<AmEv> I have never gotten Wi-Fi to work in it. Apparently, though, it was he was going from bcm4329.ko to bcmdhd.
<iBotPeaches> or just use -j1 and keep the threads down to 1
<AmEv> Hmmm... After a couple weeks of downloading UTouch Android bits, it's almost on my machine.
<AmEv> Off-and-on.... (Shouldn't complain about semi-personal problems online....)
<AmEv> Still, to troubleshoot the latest build and the permission errors that're coming up.... In the meantime....
<popey> bob123: yes
<AmEv> Looks like I'm now becoming the Toshiba Thrive maintaniner (for now...(
<bob123> i dont suppose you know if they are hiring specifically to work on touch ?
<AmEv> Hmmmm... Does UTouch have hardware rotation switch support?
<AmEv> Then again, I suppose I should be glad that a once-3.1 device is running 4.1?
<AmEv> However, I do have one quick question: Is there a way to get normal Ubuntu installed using this somehow? I'd love to run X apps on my tablet.
<OrokuSaki> Anyone able to play videos with the new gstreamer? On non supported ubuntu touch devices?? ie mako, maguro, etc?
<OrokuSaki> I was able to play videos before... now.. black screen with audio
<OrokuSaki> @AmEv If you have a Adreno check out FreeDreno
<OrokuSaki> but.. no
<AmEv> Bummer. Seems that the Thrive was one of the few Tegra 2 devices that *didn't* get Ubuntu and X working on it.
<AmEv> Well, I *may* have gotten it to boot, but without ADB access, I couldn't tell!
<AmEv> Still, I've gotten UTouch booted right now on my Thrive, but no GUI.
<OrokuSaki> Forget how I did that with the touchpad
<OrokuSaki> It was...not fun
<OrokuSaki> I have to use gnome failsafe mode
<OrokuSaki> no unity
<OrokuSaki> with normal ubuntu 13.04
<AmEv> Woooo.... Lots of errors in the logs...
<AmEv> Hmmmm... Now, to find which error is causing no GUI....
<XainPro> hi all
<XainPro> i have one question if anyone can answer
<XainPro> ?
<thomi> XainPro: ask your question, and hopefully someone will get back to you
<XainPro> :) What's the name of the new OS ubuntu is going to develop for mobile phones  1)Ubuntu Touch 2)Ubuntu Phone   ?
<wernkebm> just have a quick question. i have the nexus four and am extremely excited for october 17th. if i flash the current test build, when the full release comes out, will i be able to 'sudo apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-uograde' it?
<OrokuSaki> I think I finally got my BAD_CONTEXT to go away with EGL and SurfaceFlinger
<OrokuSaki> I had to add 3 files to my cm.zip
<OrokuSaki> libOPENSLES.so libOpenVG.so libOPENMAXAL.so
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-29
<allyai> hey there
<ahoneybun> hey allyai
<allyai> I'm dual booting android kitkat and ubuntu touch on my nexus 4. in ubuntu touch, the data doesnt work but i can still text and stuff. how do i get the data to work?
<allyai> figured it was an apn thing
<allyai> but there arent apn settings in ubuntu touch
<nhaines> Edit the files manually.
<nhaines> Who's your carrier?
<allyai> walmart family mobile but it uses t-mobiles apn
<nhaines> T-Mobile US, then?
<allyai> im new to ubuntu, for the most part
<allyai> yes
<nhaines> So in that case the problem is that it defaults to an IPv6 APN but ofono (which does the data stuff) doesn't support IPv6.
<allyai> ahh so change to the ipv4?
<nhaines> So what you want to do is activate Developer Mode, stop ofono, edit the config file, and then start ofono and you're all set.
<nhaines> There's no APN editor *yet*, so let me find a link.
<allyai> any way you could walk me through that?
<allyai> xD
<allyai> okay, great
<nhaines> Grr, can't find it.  Okay.  So first of all, what channel are you using?
<allyai> channel as in?
<nhaines> As in where you got the image from.
<allyai> the ubuntu touch image?
<nhaines> Yup.
<allyai> used an app that auto did it. multiroot app
<allyai> err
<allyai> multiboot
<nhaines> MultiROM Manager?
<allyai> yeah
<nhaines> Great.  And when you had a list of 6 channels and a dropdown for revisions, which channel did you choose?  :)
<allyai> i feel dumb now xD
<nhaines> Actually, we can do better.  In Ubuntu, go to System Settings and choose About this phone and tell me what OS version it says.  :)
<allyai> i think i chose stable and revision 232 i think
<allyai> 243
<allyai> 14.10
<nhaines> Okay, that's devel-proposed.
<nhaines> Thanks.  :)
<allyai> mmhmm :D
<nhaines> Okay, so go to the bottom of that screen and it'll say Developer Mode.
<allyai> Okay, enable that then?
<nhaines> You'll need to set a PIN or password to turn it on, but you can do that from there too.
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> Oh, are you running Ubuntu on your computer?
<allyai> on my laptop, yeah
<allyai> im on my desktop atm
<nhaines> Okay, well, we can do it on the phone through the Terminal app too.
<allyai> yeah
<allyai> enabled it
<nhaines> Okay.  Open the Terminal, and type "sudo -i", no quotes.  For your password you'll put in the security code you just set.
<allyai> ok, did so
<nhaines> Okay.  So type in 'cd /var/lib/ofono', no quotes, and hit Enter, and then 'ls' and Enter.
<nhaines> You'll see two directories.  You want the one without a -# at the end.  So you'll type 'cd ' and the first number, then double-tap the screen and it'll fill in the rest for you.  Press Enter.
<allyai> ok
<nhaines> Okay, so now we'll stop ofono.  Run 'service stop ofono'
<nhaines> Next, we'll change the configuration.  type 'nano gprs' and hit enter.
<allyai> so run service stop ofono or service stop ofono?
<nhaines> 'service stop ofono'
<allyai> stop - unrecognized service
<nhaines> Err, try 'service ofono stop'
<allyai> there it is
<nhaines> Perfect.  Now 'nano gprs'
<allyai> oh nice
<allyai> then input the apn?
<nhaines> You'll see a line that says "Protocol=ipv6".  You're going to use the arrow keys to go down and change "ipv6" to "ip"
<nhaines> Should already be set up.
<nhaines> But yes, if you need to make changes, this is where you do it.
<allyai> arrow keys?
<allyai> oh
<allyai> found it xD
<nhaines> Press the menu icon in the toolbar at the top right corner of the screen and choose "Arrow keys"
<nhaines> Yeah.  :D
<allyai> ok, at ip
<nhaines> Okay.  Bring up the function keys and choose Ctrl+X.
<nhaines> Then type "y" when it asks if you want to save.
<nhaines> Just Enter when it asks for a filename.
<allyai> not asking me to save
<nhaines> What happened instead?
<allyai> nothing. pressed ctrl+x and it didnt do anything
<nhaines> Hmm.  That'll be a problem.
<nhaines> Can you get your laptop?
<allyai> yeah, one sec
<mysticdemon> sorry, wifi stopped working on laptop for some reason so i have to be wired
<nhaines> Welcome back.
<nhaines> Laptop is running 14.04?
<allyai_> Thanks. Yeah, thats another issue im having now xD getting my wifi on my laptop working again. first time ive encountered any issues with it
<allyai_> yeah, 14.04
<nhaines> Great.  Install phablet-tools then.  'sudo apt install phablet-tools'
<nhaines> Whoops, that's in a termian.
<nhaines> terminal.
<allyai_> right xD
<nhaines> The good news is that you've already done all the steps.  You just get to do it faster and easier now that you have a keyboard.  :)
<allyai_> yeah xD
<nhaines> Connect your phone to your laptop via USB for this.
<allyai_> its installing
<allyai_> id like to get better with ubuntu and terminal and stuff xD
<nhaines> It's all pretty simple.  You just have to learn it step by step.  :)  (I'm writing a book :P)
<allyai_> Very nice. Yeah, i assumed so.
<allyai_> Just dont know where to start
<nhaines> Well, there's plenty of Linuxy stuff to learn from the GUI.  The command line is just a much more direct way to tell your computer to do things.
<allyai_> right right
<nhaines> Actually, you can join this rather expensive course for free: https://courses.edx.org/courses/LinuxFoundationX/LFS101x/2T2014/
<nhaines> Self-paced.  :)
<allyai_> oh, thanks :D
<nhaines> Okay, so once everything's installed and your phone is attached, run 'phablet-shell'.  You might have to run it twice.
<allyai_> okay, it's done
<nhaines> Okay, so now you're controlling your phone just like you did with the Terminal ap.
<nhaines> So , 'sudo -i', then 'cd /var/lib/ofono', then 'ls'
<allyai_> phablet-shell command not found
<nhaines> Hmm.
<nhaines> type 'apt-cache policy phablet-tools' and let me know what "installed version" says.
<allyai_> phablet-tools:   Installed: 1.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1   Candidate: 1.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1   Version table:  *** 1.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nhaines> Could have sworn that had phablet-shell in it.  Type 'phablet-' and press Tab twice and see if there's anything similar there.
<nhaines> (Tab autocompletes things from what you type.  It's one secret to looking cool and fast when you're using the command line.)
<allyai_> phablet-bootchart         phablet-demo-setup        phablet-network phablet-click-test-setup  phablet-dev-bootstrap     phablet-screenshot phablet-config            phablet-flash             phablet-test-run
<nhaines> Huh.
<nhaines> In that case, run 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/ppa'
<nhaines> No, belay that.
<allyai_> okay xD
<nhaines> If 'adb shell' doesn't work, I'll find something
<allyai_> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 * * daemon started successfully * error: device not found
<allyai_> im plugged in
<nhaines> Okay.  Try this.
<nhaines> 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools'
<nhaines> Then 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<nhaines> (This runs 'sudo apt update', and then only if there are no errors it runs 'sudo apt upgrade')
<allyai_> oh thats nice
<nhaines> Yeah, you can separate commands with ';' but && is nice when you don't want to keep going if there's a problem.
<allyai_> That's really convenient
<allyai_> alright it's done
<nhaines> Great.  Now we try 'phablet-shell'
<allyai_> waiting for it to do something
<nhaines> Okay, let me know if if gives an error.
<allyai_> still not doing anything
<nhaines> Okay.  Ctrl+C will cancel the command.
<nhaines> run 'sudo adb kill-server' and we'll restart adb.
<nhaines> Then run 'adb devices'
<allyai_> i know from flashing android on windows that should show me device
<allyai_> it's not
<allyai_> actually
<allyai_> my device isnt even showing as being plugged in, but it's charging
<nhaines> Oh?
<allyai_> gimme a sec, let me grab another cable
<nhaines> Good idea.  :)
<nhaines> If not, at this point if you have adb set up on your Windows computer we'll move back.
<allyai_> now it's showing
<allyai_> try the phablet-shell again>
<nhaines> \o/
<allyai_> ?
<nhaines> That's "yay" with my hands in the air.
<allyai_> yeah xD
<allyai_> been on irc since 2007 ^_^
<nhaines> haha  XD
<nhaines> Didn't realize the "?" was a typo correction.  :)
<nhaines> Any luck now?
<allyai_> ohhh
<allyai_> phablet-shell?
<nhaines> Yup.
<allyai_> sec
<allyai_> ssh-keygen: /home/myname/.ssh/known_hosts: No such file or directory
<nhaines> That's just fine.  It should set all that up for you.
<nhaines> Run it again.  :)
<allyai_> same error
<nhaines> Strange.  Try 'adb shell' now.
<allyai_> changes to phablet@ubuntu-phablet \o/
<nhaines> Great.
<allyai_> instead of the other directory
<nhaines> Okay, from now on you're controlling your phone.
<nhaines> So: 'sudo -i' then 'cd /var/lib/ofono' and then 'ls'
<nhaines> Then 'cd [first number of the directory]', hit Tab, and then enter.
<allyai_> okay
<allyai_> done
<nhaines> Okay.  'service ofono stop'
<nhaines> 'nano gprs'
<nhaines> Change "ipv6" to "ip", then Ctrl+O to save, and Ctrl+X to exit.
<nhaines> That's Ctrl-O as in "Write _O_ut your changes to disk."
<allyai_> right
<allyai_> asks file name to save as
<nhaines> Same, so just press Enter.
<allyai_> file name to write
<allyai_> enter wont do anything :/
<nhaines> Ctrl+X to cancel and Ctrl+X to exit.  Make sure the prompt says root@ubuntu-phablet
<allyai_> yeah, it says that
<nhaines> And 'service ofono stop' said service stopped/waiting right?
<allyai_> yeah
<nhaines> Well, try again.  :)  'nano gprs'
<allyai_> did
<allyai_> xD
<nhaines> Great. :)  Try it again, and just a thought, 'O' should be lowercase.
<nhaines> Although I don't think that matters.
<nhaines> Not once you get to the filename prompt anyway.
<allyai_> yeah enter still wont work
<nhaines> Okay, watch this.  Change it to 'gprs.new'
<allyai_> when  i go to save it?
<nhaines> Yeah.
<allyai_> still doesnt do anything
<nhaines> Pressing Enter next to ' and not Enter on the number pad?
<allyai_> yep
<nhaines> Okay.
<nhaines> Exit nano with Ctrl+x
<allyai_> okay
<nhaines> Then run 'cp gprs gprs.new' and then try 'nano gprs.new'
<nhaines> That makes a copy and then we'll open the new one.  Make the changes and try to save.
<allyai_> nope
<allyai_> still wont do it
<nhaines> Okay.  Exit nano, run ls -l gprs' and paste in just the one line with the filename in it.
<allyai_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 229 Sep 28 23:46 gprs
<nhaines> Just what it should say.
<nhaines> Well... try 'sudo nano gprs'
<allyai_> still wont save
<allyai_> whats append and prepend?
<nhaines> append adds on to the end a file, prepend adds on to the beginning of a file.
<nhaines> I have to say, I'm stumped.  :)
<nhaines> I've been fixing the file for a month on both the devel-proposed and rtm branches.
<allyai_> hmm
<nhaines> The bad news is that we haven't made any changes to the phone, so it will all work again once you run 'service ofono start'
<nhaines> But the bad news is we didn't make any changes to the phone.  :)
<nhaines> If you want to try to reflash, 'rtm/ubuntu-14.09' is probably the best release to play with if you're not a developer.  :)
<nhaines> ('rtm/ubuntu-14.09-proposed' would be the developer side... they're built daily and super well tested ones get moved to the first channel.)
<allyai_> okay so use multirom manager and add that one instead?
<allyai_> actually one sec
<nhaines> Yup.  Delete this one (for space purposes), so be sure to pull any pictures you've taken.
<allyai_> okay
<allyai_> let me do that
<nhaines> Sure thing.
<nhaines> If I fall asleep spontaneously, basically the only thing you do after you save the gprs file changes is either reboot or run 'service ofono start'.  And then if that doesn't work reboot.
<allyai_> boot android and use the app to delete the rom?
<nhaines> Yup!
<allyai_> while im waiting for this, registered on edX
<nhaines> Great!  It's a really nice course, and it's prepared by the Linux Foundation.
<allyai_> but i cant register for that course
<allyai_> when i click register it takes me to an all courses page xD
<nhaines> That's super bizzare.
<allyai_> idk haha
<allyai_> how do i delete these "partitions"
<nhaines> On the phone?  Shouldn't be any.
<nhaines> Run MultiROM Manager, swipe the tray in from the left, choose "Manage ROMs"
<nhaines> Then click the trash can to delete the Ubuntu ROM.
<allyai_> i feel so dumb hahaha
<nhaines> It's really easy to do the second time.  :)
<allyai_> it's like midnight and im tired. my excuse xD
<nhaines> It's okay.  It's only 9pm here and I'm already falling asleep, heh.
<allyai_> and im installing ubuntu-rtm/14.09?
<nhaines> Here's the edX link again: https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621
<nhaines> Correct.
<nhaines> It lags behind in features but functionality doesn't break occasionally like it does in -proposed where they're testing the new stuff.
<allyai_> ahh there we go. now i can add it
<allyai_> alright, installing now
<nhaines> Once they have something nice and solid, they "promote" an image to 'ubuntu-rtm/14.09' and then you'll see it in the system updates.  :)
<allyai_> well, actually, whats the difference in that and the -customized one?
<nhaines> The -customized one is broken.
<allyai_> ah
<nhaines> Canonical used it to test the OEM customization toolkit but it was internal-use-only.
<allyai_> i like ubuntu more than windows
<nhaines> Basically, the Ubuntu system image is one thing, all support (drivers and so on) for a specific device is another file, and then OEMs can customize color schemes, branding, and extra apps, and that's a completely different file.  So it shouldn't be fragmented like Android.
<nhaines> I've been using Ubuntu only, other than work, since Ubuntu 6.10 in 2010.  And sometimes at work too.  ;)
<nhaines> Also by 2010 I mean 2006.
<allyai_> oh nice
<allyai_> ill probably keep windows for awhile for gaming stuff
<nhaines> I mean, sometimes I boot into Windows because Skyrim.  But now between Steam and Kerbal Space Program...
<allyai_> cant wait for more steam games to be linux supported
<allyai_> tried using wine but i cant get terraria to play xD
<nhaines> When Civ V came out nobody saw me for 2 days.  :)
<allyai_> haha
<nhaines> Between steamlib and OpenGL, Linux support is quite easy.  So anything supporting SteamOS ought to just work on Ubuntu.
<allyai_> i'd like terraria to work
<nhaines> Hmm, it's supposed to.
<nhaines> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13082
<nhaines> This might help you out: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<allyai_> yeah im using playonlinux
<nhaines> ha!
<allyai_> i installed steam with playonlinux to play final fantasy 8
<nhaines> I don't have that game, so that was all I had  :)
<allyai_> not working for terraria though. says app is already running and whatnot
<nhaines> That's certainly odd.
<allyai_> in steam it says that
<allyai_> i could try doing terraria through playonlinux instead of through steam through playonlinux
<nhaines> Might be worth a try.
<allyai_> but im not sure how to xD
<nhaines> Playonlinux should walk you through it.  :)
<allyai_> okay, phones working. shall we try this all again?
<allyai_> lol enter still wont work xD
<nhaines> Seriously?
<nhaines> I actually found that my phone (I have a Nexus 5) hadn't been updated either since I reflashed it.
<nhaines> So I did the steps in tandem.
<allyai_> and yours worked?
<nhaines> Can you copy everything you've done in the terminal from "phablet-shell" on, and paste it at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<nhaines> Yeah, worked fine.
<allyai_> how do i copy everything after doing nano gprs?
<allyai_> all i see is the edit part for that file
<allyai_> not anything i had already done
<nhaines> When you exit nano you should be able to see the rest.
<nhaines> drag the mouse up past the top of the window and it should scroll.
<nhaines> It sounds like you're doing everything right, so I want to see if I can find anything else wrong.
<allyai_> not scrolling
<nhaines> What if you drag the scrollbar?
<allyai_> doesnt have one
<nhaines> In that case, if you wouldn't mind replicating your steps (stop before the nano step)...
<nhaines> "exit" twice will bring you back to your computer.
<nhaines> Or you can open a new terminal and go from there.  :)
<nhaines> (The first exit logs out from root, the second from the phone.)
<allyai_> did you get that?
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> Yeah, that's all the right stuffs.
<nhaines> The only thing you forgot was 'service stop ofono'
<nhaines> But that shouldn't keep you from saving, I don't think.
<nhaines> ofono will just overwrite it with the old version, but nano should still save.  :)
<allyai_> hm
<nhaines> On the bright side, Ubuntu's data usage on the phone is kinda high?
<allyai_> eh?
<nhaines> You won't have to worry about excess data charges or reaching your bandwidth cap this way.  :)
<allyai_> ahhh
<allyai_> unlimited data amnyway :P
<nhaines> Me too, but there's that time I was at SCALE and forgot I was tethered throw my phone and turned on Netflix.  Ate through 4.5GB of beautiful HD video in about an hour and a half.  The next two weeks were sad.  :P
<allyai_> hahahaha
<allyai_> thats unfortunate xD
<nhaines> At least it lasted through the conference.  :)
<allyai_> xD
<allyai_> damn, i wish i could get this data working so i could get the most use out of this OS
<nhaines> Yeah, the phone really needs data to get anything done.
<allyai_> ubuntu in general, from what ive gathered
<allyai_> in my few weeks usingit
<nhaines> I like Ubuntu because you can basically just sit down and get things done without fighting with it (T-Mobile's APN excluded).
<nhaines> And then, of course, once you get your work done, if you *want* to sit down and tweak things there's nothing stopping you.  ;)
<nhaines> Work *is* being done on an APN editor, btw.  I don't know what the delivery timeframe is but I should suspect some time in October.
<allyai_> xD
<allyai_> nice
<allyai_> hmm
<allyai_> thats odd
<allyai_> stop: unrecognized service
<allyai_> when i do service ofono stop
<nhaines> That is odd.
<allyai_> was gonna try it again from the phone itself
<nhaines> Oh, you have to run sudo first.
<nhaines> No, wait.  You have to reactivate developer mode.  :D
<allyai_> i did :P
<nhaines> But once you have a shell, whether it's in your Terminal or on the computer, it's identical.
<allyai_> first thing i did
<allyai_> hrm
<nhaines> You might be able to setup the APN here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/413438/no-mobile-data-on-nexus-4-ubuntu-touch
<allyai_> hmm
<nhaines> You shouldn't have to create the context, just use deactivate-context and then list the parameters to find out how to change the protocol.
<allyai_> mind walking me through that?
<allyai_> xD
<nhaines> Sure, let me reboot my phone again.  :)
<allyai_> thank you :D
<nhaines> Okay, starting from phablet-shell
<allyai_> okay
<nhaines> sudo -i
<nhaines> cd /usr/share/ofono/scripts/
<nhaines> ./deactivate-context
<nhaines> ./list-contexts
<allyai_> -bash: adb: command not found
<allyai_> when i do adb shell
<nhaines> You're supposed to do phablet-shell  :)
<allyai_> oh im still in root
<allyai_> xD
<allyai_> phablet-shell gave ssh-keygen: /home/randall/.ssh/known_hosts: No such file or directory
<nhaines> Aha!
<allyai_> but adb shell worked
<nhaines> in that case, cd /usr/share/ofono/scripts/
<nhaines> ./deactivate-context
<nhaines> ./set-context-property 0 Protocol ip
<nhaines> And that should do it.
<nhaines> ./activate-context
<allyai_> okay
<allyai_> do i need to reboot?
<nhaines> No, shouldn't.  You can toggle airplane mode once or twice.
<nhaines> Success looks like this: http://imgur.com/mRH4OJm
<nhaines> Ah, looks like ofono isn't running again.
<nhaines> 'service ofono start'
<allyai_> ohh am i missing that? xD
<nhaines> ./deactivate-context
<nhaines> ./set-context-property 0 Protocol ip
<nhaines> ./activate-context
<nhaines> You'll be all set.
<allyai_> from the /scripts/ directory?
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> When you type a command, it only runs from the system's path to commands.  That's what the './' means.  It means "in this directory"
<nhaines> Keeps malicious archives from trying to take over a command.  :)
<allyai_> still no 3g
<nhaines> Send me the output from those commands again.  :)
<nhaines> Punch airplane mode on and off from the network indicator, too.
<allyai_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8452956/
<nhaines> Yup, looks good.  If airplane mode doesn't fix it, I'd just reboot the phone.
<allyai_> gonna try that
<allyai_> my volume keys dont do anything :(
<nhaines> Really?  I'm almost certain mine do.
<nhaines> Can confirm.
<allyai_> on a side note: terraria's working
<nhaines> \o/
<allyai_> lol now it says no sim xDDD
<nhaines> Toggle airplane mode.  :)
<allyai_> still nothing
<allyai_> but at least now 4g shows up under cellular data
<nhaines> Really?  Because it never does for me.
<allyai_> yeah
<nhaines> Where exactly?  In System Settings or in the indicator?
<allyai_> wish my 4g would work on my phone -_- damn turned off nexus 4 4g antenna
<allyai_> under system settings
<nhaines> I still only have off, 2G, and 2G/3G.
<nhaines> My connection icon in the indicator shows 4G though.
<allyai_> yeah i have 4g next to 2g/3g now
<nhaines> So I've got that going for me, which is nice.
<nhaines> Huh.
<allyai_> says N/A for carrier now too
<nhaines> What about in your indicator?
<nhaines> Heh.
<allyai_> indicator notification drop down thing?
<nhaines> Yeah.
<nhaines> Well, the indicator icon, not inside the pulldown.
<allyai_> :o
<allyai_> ohhh it doesnt have anything
<allyai_> just the time, sound, battery, notifications, wifi, location and transfer
<allyai_> no bars and no 3g
<nhaines> So this is where I say reflash and wait for a new promotion and cross your fingers that the APN editor lands soon.  :)
<nhaines> Or, if you're in here in the morning all the developers who actually work on this stuff show up.
<allyai_> oh good
<nhaines> (They're in here during European work hours.)
<allyai_> i dont work till tomorrow evening
<nhaines> There you go then.
<allyai_> thanks thoough, for all the help
<nhaines> Ha, thanks!  And I'm sorry we couldn't get it working.  I'm a little surprised it gave so much trouble.
<allyai_> me too xD
<nhaines> But thanks for being so patient, and hopefully you learned a bit more about the Terminal.  It's not so scary.  :)
<allyai_> yeah, quite a bit more
<alvaro> hello
<alvaro> i need to know  if someone know  if  i have  a tablet  with prebuild  usb port   is necesary   do  complete procedure for flashing  ubuntu  or  i can   boot tablet from usb  an its  working well ?
<nhaines> No one knows that.  It'd entirely depend on the tablet.
<alvaro> i  try  to understand  if  native ubuntu 14.04  version    is  touch  availabe  or  ubuntu  exclusive  have a  pakage  for  tables and  touch  devices ?
<alvaro> if anybody knows please  send an email  explain  to  gerencia@allix.co
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> Have a nice weekend?
<dholbach> a bit busy, but yes - I was at xda:devcon in Manchester, and now on a brief visit in Berlin
<dholbach> how about you?
<nhaines> Not too bad... I finally finished that first book chapter, so then I spent a little time on Saturday playing Kerbal Space Program and writing, and today I wasted my time looking at KSP mods instead of playing.  ;)
<_kaisoz_> hi there!
<pitti> dpm: good morning; the next langpacks will ship libusermetrics, now that the template is approved/imported; I also updated some German translations in LP (i. e. the POT is now in LP)
<pitti> dbarth: oxide-qt translations are in current langpacks; however, it is utterly pointless, I just commented on the bug
<dpm> pitti, ah, awesome. I saw your comment about pulling from trunk - to which project were you referring to? IIRC the libusermetrics upstream project does not have automatic exports enabled
<pitti> dpm: I meant libusermetrics
<pitti> dpm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk/changes looks like it does
<dpm> pitti, oh, strange, I looked at it on Friday and they were disabled. But the bzr history says that they've been enabled for a while. Nm
<dbarth> pitti: hi
<dbarth> ah ok
<nhaines> Hmm, web-browser won't even run now on trusty.
<nhaines> I wonder if I should try to fight with utopic in a virtual machine.
<dbarth> pitti: right, i knew about your reservations about not using $LANGUAGE; this was the initial implementation, but then oxide folks decided .mo was better
<dbarth> pitti: i will ask them to comment
<pitti> dbarth: yeah, ok; just mentioning that this is rather an abuse of translations :)
<pitti> dbarth: but anyway, RTM's langpacks have them since yesterday
<dbarth> ok, so the bug will be fixed
<dbarth> how do we let translators know about that? ie no need to translate?
<dbarth> just a comment in the code/
<dbarth> ?
<pitti> dbarth: I don't understand "no need to translate"? -- if you put it in a .pot, then translators do need to translate it
<pitti> dbarth: otherwise, add a /* TRANSLATORS: <explanation> */ comment right above to say details; i. e. this needs to have a strict format, and only known values, etc.
<pitti> and is also ordering dependent, needs commas, no spaces, etc.
<pitti> translators will mess this up thoroughly at some point :)
<dbarth> yes, i meant that type of special comments
<dbarth> yeah, that's error-prone
<dpm> pitti, dbarth, where's that string translatable?
<pitti> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/oxide-qt/+translations
<pitti> it's still just plain wrong
<pitti> e. g. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/oxide-qt/+pots/oxide/de/+translate hardcodes de-DE,de,en
<pitti> but what if I speak French or Portugese better than English, and told my system that?
<pitti> or the other way around, if I prefer to read web pages in English?
<dbarth> right, this is not consistent
<dpm> pitti, dbarth, I thought that was the default and that the languages would be configurable
<dpm> so if I understand it correctly, this is now hardcoded
<dbarth> i guess the idea was to have a configuration variable outside of the code itself. but the consequences are not good
<pitti> these lists are fine as a default if $LANGUAGES is not set, right
<pitti> they are still not quite ideal in PO files though (too easy to mess them up), but oh well, bikeshedding
<seb128> would be better to have a gsettings key
<seb128> schemas can have by locale defaults
<dpm> one thing to also bear in mind is that gettext codes not always map to the browser's language format (which uses language tags)
<pitti> how is that better? (aside from the fact that it's qt)
<_kaisoz_> I'm trying to build Touch according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<_kaisoz_> concretely, I'm launching "lunch aosp_x86-userdebug" to use it with the emulator and get familiar
<_kaisoz_> but I'm having problems building
<_kaisoz_> ubuntu/platform-api/android/hybris/../default/default_ubuntu_application_ui.cpp:454:22: error: 'class ubuntu::application::ui::Surface' has no member named 'get_orientation'
<_kaisoz_> and what I can see is that in ./ubuntu/platform-api/android/include/private/application/ui/surface.h there is no public "get_orientation" interface
<_kaisoz_> does anybody know something about this?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy International Coffee Day! :-D
<vitimiti> Hi
<nhaines> dholbach: you know, I have ancestors from Germany.
<nhaines> Probably all from Neanderthal, unfortunately.  :)
<dholbach> haha
<nhaines> I regret that I was in Köln and didn't know that it was just a few kilometers away.  I would have gone for sure.  :)
<nhaines> dholbach: but in a couple of years I want to go back.  12 years is far too long to be away, and I've never had Sauerbraten, and at the time I didn't drink beer!  So I plan to make up for lost opportunities.  ;)
<ogra_> nhaines, you can just apt-get install suerbraten ;)
<ogra_> *sauer
<ogra_> the neanderthal is a beautiful place :)
 * ogra_ has lived around the corner for a while
<nhaines> Well, sauerbraten would be fun but not so delicious I think.  ;)
<ogra_> hehe
<nhaines> I think this was maybe the second beer I ever had, in Germany, haha: http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/nhaines/542249/6490/6490_original.jpg
<nhaines> I wouldn't mind being that thin again.
<ogra_> thats a shot !
<ogra_> with foam
<nhaines> Yes, I stayed there with a friend and there was confusion because they hoped I wouldn't mind spaghetti bolognese and I'd never heard of such a thing... that was just how we always had it at home.
<nhaines> So I promised "ich werde alles mindestens ein mal probieren."
<nhaines> So while my friend's mom told the waiter I didn't know what kind of beer I liked and would he just bring a small glass (as you see in the photo, mission accomplished), she also ordered escargot, and I had to eat one.  :P
<nhaines> Some friends, holding me to my word.  :D
<nhaines> Oh well, I'm overdue for sleep.  Tschüß  ;)
<seb128> dbarth, mardy_; hey, on the current rtm image, on a new install if I do settings->account->facebook, the screen recommends me to get "facebook for android" in a yellow rectangle, is that a known issue/what component would be to blame?
<dbarth> seb128: hi
<mardy_> seb128: it's a known one, let me find it...
<dbarth> seb128: yeah, those are annoying popups
<dbarth> it's mostly because facebook doesn't yet make the difference with our UA string
<seb128> similarly, when click on the "amazon" icon in the dash, the screen has a banner "view in the amazon application" and if you click on that you get the webbrowser displaying an error about market: url
<dbarth> mardy_: actually, there is a script that removes it for certain sites, that could be a way to remove, or even advertise the webapp...
<seb128> dbarth, well, "advertise the webapp", that's in the system settings, that doesn't seem required there
<dbarth> btw, anyone knows how i can force my phone to see a new sim?
<dbarth> ah, not in system settings, indeed
<mardy_> seb128: I'd say that it's a variant of bug 1238736
<dbarth> so that's one extra trick: apply the script to remove popups everywhere; put our own (if we want to do that) only in browser itself
<ubot5> bug 1238736 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Facebook reports login from "Mobile Safari on iPhone"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238736
<seb128> mardy_, thanks, not sure I agree with the "low" there though
<seb128> dbarth, what would be the right project to report the amazon's webapp issue?
<seb128> dbarth, mardy_:  hum, also isn't the webapp supposed to use the ussoa credentials?
<seb128> I added my fb account
<seb128> go to the dash, starts facebook and I'm asked for my login/password
<mardy_> seb128: it's being worked on as we speak :-)
<seb128> mardy_, great :-)
<dbarth> seb128: webapps-core, put [amazon] in brackets
<dbarth> seb128: it should already work for facebook: did you enable the webapp in USS>OA>FB ?
<seb128> dbarth, yes, but I'm on rtm, maybe the fix didn't land there yet?
<seb128> dbarth, oh, sorry, no I didn't enable the webapp ... it's not obvious that you need to go back in there to enable things
<dbarth> seb128: hmm, it should
<dbarth> ah
<seb128> it also list an empty row
<seb128> is that known?
<seb128> one without icon/title
<dbarth> seb128: agreed; but the next landing will have the account created automatically when you start the webapp, and have it enabled by default
<dbarth> seb128: we are landing things gradually, one app at a time
<dbarth> as they have quite different ways of dealing with cookies and multple account support
<seb128> k
<dbarth> seb128: ping? since it's slightly in system settings.... ;) do you know how to force a sim detection?
<seb128> dbarth, no idea, sorry ... maybe try rebooting? ;-)
<dbarth> oh i did already
<seb128> :-(
<dbarth> i guess i'll see with cyphermox or awe later today
<seb128> dbarth, mardy_, the fb details have 3 rows, one without icon/label, the fb app and notifications ... is the first/empty row a known issue? if not what info would be useful in a bug report?
<dbarth> seb128: i think that's the scope
<dbarth> let me check the bug #
<Ralph1> hi, can somebody tell me the current status of using gps data on Nexus 4 ?
<ogra_> should work with recent devel-proposed images
<Ralph1> ok, gps_test is running fine. But if I use the SDK PositionSource I can't receeive any data.
<dbarth> seb128: can't find it right now; mardy do you have that bug #? ^^ (i think knitzche created one)
<ogra_> you cant access gps directly from the app ... needs to go through the framework and the trust store (your app wont just get access if the user didnt allow the trust store to access it)
<ogra_> (now don't ask me how to do that ... the guys in #ubuntu-app-devel probably do though)
<Ralph1> yes, thats right.
<Ralph1> The  problem is that the PostionSource is only receiving data from LAN and cell data, but not from GPS
<ogra_> ah ... probabl lool and tvoss know more then, they worked on the locatio bits the recent time
<ogra_> *location
<Ralph1> Thanks
<lool> Ralph1: yes that's known
<ogra_> not to me !
<ogra_> :P
<lool> Ralph1: this is temporary while we fix the espoo + gps combination (AGPS)
<Ralph1> lool:Good to know, thnaks
<mardy_> dbarth, seb128: bug 1374003
<ubot5> bug 1374003 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "unidentified ghost access requested for online accounts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374003
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: hi Jim, I updated the MR for fixing the EXIF tags https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-camera/fix-exif-timestamp/+merge/235691
<seb128> mardy_, thanks
<lotuspsychje> are RTM bug fixes also fixed on devel?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: if there are more tests you would like to see added let me know
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: cool tnx
<ogra_> things that get uploaded to RTM are required to land in utopic too
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: so no reason to switch to RTM?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, well, it iis usually behind wrt changes ... but more stable
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: ok
<chrisc> i switched back to devel after failing to find hot to install things like screen in rtm
<chrisc> s/hot/how/
<lotuspsychje> chrisc: what you mean by screen
<ogra_> yes, the rtm repository contains only whats needed for touch
<chrisc> screen is a terminal application which allows you yo have more than one terminal session
<chrisc> https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<lotuspsychje> doesn RTM allow installing terminal programs?
<ogra_> sure it does
<ogra_> but it ises its oown package archive
<chrisc> the repos don't have lots of things i use every day in them, like screen...
<lotuspsychje> no locked dir?
<ogra_> same locking you know from ubuntu
<ogra_> but rtm is its own distro and doesnt have a complete archive copy
<lotuspsychje> i see
<chrisc> fwiw this is the email i sent about it https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09967.html
<lotuspsychje> well ill stick to devel until devices get launched officially
<tsdgeos> does anyone knwo who i ask to enable arm on my ppa?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: ↑ ?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, #lanuchpad i think
<mpt> seb128, do you remember a bug report about list items that do nothing (like the “Ringer:” label in System Settings “Sound”) still highlighting when it’s tapped? I’m sure it was reported but I can’t find it
<dbarth> mardy_: ah right, thank you
<seb128> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1362305
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362305 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Listitems without actions shouldn't animate on click events" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mpt> seb128, aha, I tried searching for “list item” and for “listitem”, but not for “listitems”. :-) Thanks!
<seb128> mpt, yw!
<seb128> mpt, launchpad not doing substring matching is annoying :/
<ahayzen> mpt, is there a bug for when on the location page in system-settings it is not scrollable, so i cannot see all the apps that are trusted?
<mpt> ahayzen, yes, bug 1374017
<ahayzen> oh that would be bug 1374017
<ubot5> bug 1374017 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot scroll down the list of apps that can access my location" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374017
<ahayzen> mpt, just wanted to check it existed.... ignore me then ;)
<seb128> mpt, do you have an opinion about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1372555 or is that something you need to think about?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1372555 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[system-settings] Settings application should run only in portrait" [Wishlist,New]
<mpt> I have opinions about EVERYTHING
<mpt> (not really)
<_kaisoz_> hi there
<Z3> Hi, when will appear first Ubuntu tablet?
<popey> Z3: next year probably
<Z3> popey thanks again :)
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, cool, I'll take a look
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: thanks. could you do it today ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yeah, doing right now
<tsdgeos> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235912 ?
<tsdgeos> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-rssreader-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235927 https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-filemanager-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235934
<renatu> tsdgeos, nice, thanks, could you do it against the staging branch?
<tsdgeos> renatu: that0s something it would have been cool you told me last week
<tsdgeos> renatu: but sure
<popey> thanks tsdgeos
<renatu> tsdgeos, sorry, I did not notice this branch until now
<Cyr1l> hello there !
<Cyr1l> a couple of questions from a newbie regarding Ubuntu Touch :
<Cyr1l> do we agree that it comes as a "stand-alone" (and not like a VM as there was once for Androïd) ?
<tsdgeos> it has never been a VM for Android
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> the very very first iteration ran inside a chroot in an android installl
<tsdgeos> you may be thinking of Ubuntu for Android, that is not a VM either but well
<tsdgeos> ogra_: sure, still not a VM ;)
<ogra_> but it was only like that for a month or so
<tuor-work> hi, do someone know if the sony xperia z1 will be available soon to? The sony xperia z is more or less stable.
<Cyr1l> I may have misused the term VM, but at the moment you don't need any form of Android to run it, right ?
<ogra_> you do
<Cyr1l> hum
<ogra_> the graphics drivers, the radio firmware and drivers and most of the sensor and GPS drivers are binary blobs that need an android environment to work at all
<Cyr1l> ok
<ogra_> so we have a tiny lxc container in which this minimal android install runs (teh drivers and daemone the drivers need to work)
<Cyr1l> so Touch comes as an additional layer on top of the Androïd OS ?
<ogra_> no
<popey> not all of android
<popey> only the tiniest bit for hardware enablement
<popey> no dalvik
<tsdgeos> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/addi18ntr/+merge/236325
<ogra_> the ubuntu install is natively on the device ... you boot into ti etc
<renatu> tsdgeos, approved. Thanks
<ogra_> during the boot process it fires up an ~80MB big lxc container that provides the drivers from a completely cut down android
<tsdgeos> renatu: i also have https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235920 that has a CI error but i don't see how it can be my fault, any input?
<Cyr1l> alright
<ogra_> Cyr1l, you can boot without the android conntainer ... but wouldnt have radio, sensore or graphical output
<ogra_> *sensors
<Cyr1l> that would be too bad :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> thats why we have the container :)
<Cyr1l> I get it
<Voidzone> hi
<Cyr1l> so second question
<Cyr1l> what smartphone would you recommend for a guy who's willing to test Touch and eventually developping on it ?
<Voidzone> so when will ubuntu phone on sale
<ogra_> Cyr1l, nexus4
<renatu> tsdgeos, boiko could you check that https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/addi18ntr/+merge/23592
<ogra_> Voidzone, before end of the year
<jgdx> seb128, hi. How do I push directly to uss trunk? push :submit/:parent does not seem to work.
<Voidzone> how much
<Voidzone> what hardware
<ogra_> no idea, you have to wait til the dealers announce the prices :)
<ogra_> Voidzone, google for "ubuntu on meizu and BQ phones"
<boiko> renatu: I think the URL is incorrect, it is not found here
<tsdgeos> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/addi18ntr/+merge/235920
<Voidzone> i heard one china phone maker Meizu will produce it?
<boiko> tsdgeos: thanks
<Voidzone> what apps will ubuntu touch support
<willcooke> Elleo, hey!  following up on my rambling keybaord/password issue from last week.  I'm going to log a bug against the OSK I think.  Can you tell me the project name in LP?
<boiko> tsdgeos: nice one! can you just revert the .pot changes? I will commit the pot update directly to trunk after this MR lands (avoid conflicts)
<tsdgeos> boiko: i can
<Voidzone> so that ubuntu finally makes money on phone ?
<tsdgeos> boiko: there you go, done
<vitimiti> I have a samsung galaxy trend plus, do you guys think any of the methods for galaxy phones supported by the community would be compatible with this one?
<boiko> tsdgeos: nice! thanks!
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, approved
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: excellent, thanks
<jhodapp> np, nice work
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ty
<seb128> jgdx, bzr push lp:ubuntu-system-settings?
<seb128> jgdx, but make sure you have current trunk with just the pot update commited on top of it
<seb128> jgdx, but we got a recent update, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/1091 ... does it include your strings?
<t1mp> how do I remove a scope from favorites?
<t1mp> ohhhh nevermind
<t1mp> I was trying to do that in the "manage scopes" view, not in the scope itself :)
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: when I play a video with the QML Video component, do you know what's the library that takes care of it behind the scene ?
<jgdx> seb128, ack, thanks
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, at which level are you asking about? lowest level or directly under the QML component?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: more like, what's the stack behind video playback. in some cases when a video reaches the end I get no end-of-media event and I want to dig to find out where the problem is
<kenvandine> barry, the addition of target_build_number worked for me, when do you think that'll land?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok...so first place to start would be qtubuntu-media
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, put some debug in the end of stream callback to see if that's always getting called
<barry> kenvandine: fantastic!  that's all i was waiting for.  i'll get 2.5-0ubuntu1 onto the train today
<kenvandine> barry, maybe we can put it in my silo with some fixes in the update plugin?
<kenvandine> including my branch that uses your change :)
<barry> kenvandine: that sounds like a plan.  don't use that branch though.  let me do a proper release.  i can put that up in the next 20 minutes or so after some local testing.  will that work for you?
<kenvandine> seb128, mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/update_notification_visibiltiy/+merge/236188
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: yeah, sounds like a good place. i'll go from there
<kenvandine> barry, sure... add your landing to line 16
<barry> kenvandine: will do
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> barry, then ping me, i'll reconfigure and rebuild
<barry> kenvandine: +1
<jgdx> seb128, right, I thought I got an error
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, cool...qtubuntu-media is easy and quick to build yourself
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, let me know if you have further questions
<dpm> seb128, pitti - do you know if dh_translations works well with content-hub? I cannot see any templates and the imports queue is empty on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/content-hub - while bug 1359166 seems to indicate that it's fixed
<ubot5> bug 1359166 in Ubuntu Translations "content-hub is not configured for translations" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359166
<_kaisoz_> coul anybody help me with the touch building?
<_kaisoz_> i followed the guide in touch/AndroidDevel and i'm stuck when building
<_kaisoz_> i got the following error
<_kaisoz_> ubuntu/platform-api/android/hybris/../default/default_ubuntu_application_ui.cpp:454:22: error: 'class ubuntu::application::ui::Surface' has no member named 'get_orientation'
<_kaisoz_> I would like to ask berfore digging myself, since this has to be fixed
<mterry> ted, should indicators on the phone today work with switched profiles?
<ted> mterry, I'm not sure what switched profiles are?
<mterry> ted, 'phone' vs 'phone_greeter'
<ted> mterry, We're exporting both phone and phone_greeter today
<ogra_> winter tires :)
<mterry> ted, ok
<rickspencer3> is there a way for me to nuke a kit and regenerate it?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: it seems you did this:         case media::Player::PlaybackStatus::stopped:
<nerochiaro>             // FIXME: Disabled for now since this causes next/previous to not work in music-app
<nerochiaro>             //m_mediaPlayerControl->setState(QMediaPlayer::StoppedState);
<rickspencer3> in the sdk, I mean
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: however i need to dig some more because in some cases I do get that state change, so i'm not really sure what's up
<popey> rickspencer3: tools -> options -> ubuntu -> click delete button next to kit, then click "create click target" to create new one.
 * rickspencer3 tries
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, well end of media is different than stopped state
<rickspencer3> popey, wow, that is a useful settings page! thanks!
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i get both EOM and stop at some point. then i stop getting them on subsequent playbacks
<_kaisoz_> do you know where I could ask for this kind of support?
<ogra_> _kaisoz_, here is most likely the best place ...
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, can you see if you consistently get end of media in qtubuntu-media?
<ogra_> (it is just that everyone is overly busy right before release atm)
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, if not, then there's a new bug
<_kaisoz_> ahh perfect then, I was asking that cause I didn't want to bother... :)
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: so the problem is this: sometimes we don't get the playback_complete callback from the hub
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok, that'd be the next level to debug then...that callback originates from gstreamer
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, and media-hub is the one that calls/listens to gstreamer
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, that seems tricky
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, how so?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: never rebuit gst for the device
<nerochiaro> rebuilt
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, you don't need to build gst
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, just media-hub
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: for a start, at least
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yeah, just take a look at the README for how to build/run it
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  hi, I have seen the bug report. Please just change the Exec line in the .desktop file ->  Exec=qmlscene $@ GetThereDC.qml
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, ok, I'm reinstalling the kit, so I'll it right after
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, can you please add that info the bug report?
<ted> bzoltan, What is the "$@" there for?
<ted> bzoltan, Nothing parses it...
<ogra_> makes a nice decoration though
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  I have updated the bug report
<nerochiaro> bfiller: also this MR is stuck in "approved" state, can you push it forward please ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/inline-desktop-i18n/+merge/235785
<rickspencer3> thanks bzoltan I'll let you know how it goes later
 * rickspencer3 waits for kit to install
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yes
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i get this when trying to build mediahub: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459107/
<_kaisoz_> which branch is the release one?
<_kaisoz_> i mean
<_kaisoz_> is it based on Android 4.4.2?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, what branch are you trying to build with, utopic proposed or rtm?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i just branched lp:media-hub
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, no I mean where are you building this?
<jgdx> t/wc
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: on the nexus4
<ogra_> _kaisoz_, yes
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, yeah, rtm or utopic proposed?
<_kaisoz_> thx, so the master branch is phablet-4.4.2_r1 right?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: rtm-proposed
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok...we're in a weird state right now where some things are reverted with media-hub because of a major regression introduced by the MPRIS support
<ted> mterry, So is switching that an easy change?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, can you try utopic-proposed?
<ted> dednick, Is there a bug somewhere that when the media player widget doesn't have meta data it should hide instead of show "unknown" ?
<dednick> ted: possibly in indicator-sound. There is no hiding of items in the indicator menu uis at least. i display what the backend gives.
<dednick> ted: but as for the "unknown", that is a bit of a bug to which there has been recent updates.
<ted> dednick, Sure the problem was that the backend sometimes doesn't give that data, and in the "don't show data on the greeter" case we're not giving it on purpose.
<dednick> ted: but i think it's landed already. should be no labels
<ted> dednick, Just want to make sure it looks good :-)
<ted> dednick, No labels, do you hide the dummy cover graphic as well?
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: ok, what's the channel ?
<dednick> ted: So with the media-hub, it always has an exported mpris interface, so we always get the player + control widgets. But if nothing has been played, then there used to be default values ("unknown") which i displayed for empty song/albumn/artist values.
<dednick> ted: i've got rid of those and just display what is really available.
<dednick> ted: but i display a default icon for the art/player if non is given
<seb128> dpm, pitti, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/content-hub/x-ubuntu-use-langpack/+merge/236286
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, ok
<mterry> ted, uh..  maybe
<mterry> ted, I'm looking at it now
<pitti> dpm: checking the build log, it does build a content-hub.pot
<ted> dednick, Oh, okay, that's probably fine. I haven't seen it. But was figuring it'd be nicer just to collapse.
<dednick> ted: there is missing work in the media-hub for album art. i think it's just giving a hardcoded "/usr/share/unity/icons/album_missing.png" or something like that now.
<ted> dednick, But if you and design are happy, I'm happy. The unknown was the only really bad part.
<dpm> awesome, thanks seb128. pitti, seeing the MP ^, that's why it's not yet in LP
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ that needs review ;-)
<pitti> dpm, seb128: actually, I thought hte x-u-use-langpack would only be for the export -- it shoudl still be translatable in LP (in the upstream project)?
<seb128> pitti, it's translatable in the upstream project, but it would be better to let updated templates be imported from the ubuntu package no?
<pitti> seb128: yes, sure
<seb128> pitti, so that mp should be fine?
<dpm> pitti, I always recommend to set up the translations upstream too, but I hadn't checked if they were enabled or not
<deiu> Hi!
<deiu> Which channel should I pick for a new install of ubuntu-touch?
<deiu> rtm-proposed? rtm-custom? etc
<deiu> The android dualboot installer doesn't provide any details on them.
<deiu> (btw, awesome job guys!)
<bfiller> anyone know where the logs are location for the location-service?
<bfiller> nm
<allyai_> could i get some help getting my data to work on rtm 14.09?
<allyai_> ive tried going in to ofono and changing it to ip from ipv6 but it doesnt let me save the changes
<cwayne> allyai_: you need to 'sudo stop ofono' first
<cwayne> then edit, then restart it
<allyai_> i did sudo stop ofono
<allyai_> let me try it again
<allyai_> well now it's not showing my device plugged in
<allyai_> it's showing up as plugged it but wont let me control it in terminal
<cwayne> allyai_: do you have developer mode enabled?
<allyai_> oops. forgot to re enable it xD
<allyai_> yeah.
<allyai_> file name to write: gprs
<allyai_> wont let me hit enter to save
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: sorry, got distracted, what's the channel i need to use for utopic-proposed ?
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, one sec
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<cwayne> why does online-accounts pester me whenever i boot now
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, that branch is missing my qtubuntu-media fix that makes video smooth again, so don't be surprised when video playback looks like crap
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: no worries, i'm only interested in the missing signals
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ok cool, just a heads up :)
<jhodapp> AlbertA and I are trying to make these two branches in sync again
<allyai_> any ideas, cwayne ?
<cwayne> allyai_: you trying to use nano? won't work over adb shell, either try phablet-shell instead, or vi instead
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: thanks
<allyai_> yeah phablet-shell always gave me ssh-keygen: /home/mynamel/.ssh/known_hosts: No such file or directory
<allyai_> what's vi?
<allyai_> yeah, i was using nano
<ogra_> allyai_, that is bug 1364913
<ubot5> bug 1364913 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-shell should touch ~/.ssh/known_hosts before trying to use it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364913
<ogra_> just mkdir .ssh
<ogra_> and then touch .ssh/known_hosts
<ogra_> afterwards phablet-shell should just work
<ogra_> (that is on your PC)
<allyai_> right
<kenvandine> barry, any eta on preparing system-image for landing?
<allyai_> is what it gave me
<barry> kenvandine: not yet.  i'm seeing some things in local testing that i need to investigate
<allyai_> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459463/
<kenvandine> barry, ok, maybe i'll go ahead with the current silo and we can do another landing with this
<ogra_> allyai_, run: ssh-keygen
<ogra_> and then try again
<barry> kenvandine: i think that's a good plan
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^^ a little delay there
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<allyai_> now when i do sudo stop ofono it says stop: unknown instance ogra_
<barry> kenvandine, seb128 i'm seeing LP: #1341685 again in local tests
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1341685 in ubuntu-download-manager "When unconstrained, udm sometimes downloads files to wrong location" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341685
<ogra_> alare you sure ofono is even running (i think you had stopped it before)
<allyai_> hmm
<allyai_> im so forgetful xD
<allyai_> yeah it was already stopped
<allyai_> annnndd now it let me save. sweet.
<allyai_> so just exit out and see if it works?
<allyai_> that did it, thanks
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, so, now I can't run my app on the phone because I get a little dialog that says "please attach your device"
<rickspencer3> on the device tab it says Device Status: Ready
<jgdx> kenvandine, addressed your comment in [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-previous-network-forget-returns-wrong-fix-1370389/+merge/236117
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<jgdx> kenvandine, there is some lag between tap and ui updating, I may need some direction if we have to deal with that.
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hi
<seb128> mterry, did you see such errors before
<seb128> "file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/main.qml: File not found"
<seb128> when installing update uss, including the wizard, by dpkg -i
<mterry> seb128, no...  is it common?
<kenvandine> jgdx, maybe you can emit the changed signal in removeConnection?
<seb128> mterry, for me yes :p
<kenvandine> jgdx, is it just that the notification is slow to be emitted when remove it from the list?
<seb128> mterry, I had it before, I wiped my device and now I tried to test your refresh-take-6 and hit that again
<mterry> seb128, just when installing the .deb?  i'm curious what script we'd run during that
<kenvandine> i guess emitting it yourself might not be a good idea until it is actually not in the list
<seb128> mterry, yes, wget http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/6409/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip ; unzip output.zip; sudo dpkg -Io output/*.deb
<Glove> hi ?
<jgdx> kenvandine, dbus is slow in emitting Removed, yes.
<Glove> can u help me ? (i'm french)
<seb128> mterry, that path looks wrong
<seb128> /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/main.qml
<seb128> mterry, the "ubuntu/settings/wizard" part is duplicated
<seb128> mterry, I wonder if that's a bug in the changeset
<seb128> 185	- view->setSource(QUrl(rootDir + "/qml/main.qml"));
<seb128> 186	+ view->setSource(QUrl(rootDir + "/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/main.qml"));
<mterry> seb128, yup.....  that might be a test error then in my branch
<Glove> ubuntu touch is compatible with galaxy s3 ?
<seb128> mterry, did you actually try to run the wizard through normal reboot/upstart job?
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<seb128> hum
<seb128> and it works for you?!
<mterry> I thought...  Let me try again
<Glove> guys ?
<jgdx> !devices | Glove
<ubot5> Glove: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Glove> thanks ! but ubuntu touch it is stable ?
<mterry> seb128, looking at this code again, there ain't no way I had that working right
<Glove> because i ant to install ubuntu touch an dual boot..
<mterry> seb128, my device tests must not have been using a rebuilt main.cpp
<seb128> mterry, k, at least I'm not crazy ;-)
<Glove> pease..
<seb128> mterry, do you have a design document for the wizard somewhere so I can compare your version with it?
<mterry> seb128, https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/folderview?id=0B8I8ZVKH-8SsM1QyMmhWbkpRLTg  (and added link to MP desc)
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, there are a couple textual differences but I believe in all cases the MP is right (after conferring with Design)
<seb128> mterry, that gdoc has the old security panel?
<mterry> Like 'Bug Reporting' doesn't have the third paragraph in MP
<mterry> seb128, no it has new panel
<seb128> mterry, like your have a detailed text of the 3 choices
<mterry> seb128, oh huh
<seb128> your implementation doesn't match that
<seb128> the design has a combo with  3 choices and inline explanations
<seb128> your has
<seb128> <b>option</b> - descriptions
<seb128> lines
<seb128> before the combo
<mterry> seb128, ugh
<mterry> seb128, they updated a couple of the screens and didn't tell me
<seb128> or am I overlooking something?
<seb128> mterry, oh, ok :-/
<mterry> seb128, I need to do another pass to make sure I'm in compliance  :-/
<seb128> mterry, ok, put as needsfixing, sorry about that
<mterry> seb128, no worries, I'll update when I've fixed
<seb128> mterry, I'm going to try to wait less for trying the changes next time, the invalid path has bitten me and I though it was a local issue for a while
<mterry> seb128, yeah I'm sorry about that
<seb128> no worry!
<mterry> I did all my testing on the device (so I thought)
<ted> chrisccoulson, Hey, so it seems that I can't adjust the oom values of the oxide-renderer
<ted> chrisccoulson, It seems that the oom_score_adj file is root/root
<ted> chrisccoulson, Why is that?
<chrisccoulson> ted, because they're started by the sandbox, which is setuid root
<ted> chrisccoulson, Stop it!
<ted> :-)
<ted> chrisccoulson, I think we want U8 to be able to adjust those values, no?
<ted> Hey, we could just make unity8 setuid root!
<ogra_> !
 * ted solves *all* the problems
<ted> Heh, we could have a UnityShellShock.
 * mdeslaur slaps tad
 * mdeslaur also slaps ted
 * ted feels sorry for tad
<rickspencer3> lool, may I assume that one can use PositionSource in qml to get a current position?
<rickspencer3> I can't see what I am doing wrong
<ted> It interestingly seems like some parts of /proc switch over to phablet, but not all.
<lool> rickspencer3: yes that's right
<lool> rickspencer3: maybe compare with https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/osmtouch/trunk/view/head:/OSMTouch.qml
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> lool, I wonder if I need to tell QtCreator that I want to give the app location permission?
<rickspencer3> I don't see how to do that when I am just running the app
<lool> rickspencer3: hmm I dont see any specific perm there: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/osmtouch/trunk/view/head:/manifest.json
<lool> rickspencer3: the permission should be requested when you call into it
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<Pipin> Heelllo! it is possible to install ubuntu phone , not in terminal ?
<lool> rickspencer3: if you see no prompt at all, then I guess you're not even going into qtpositioning
<rickspencer3> lool, I don't see a prompt, no
<rickspencer3> but, also, it looks like this project is using the 14.04 framework
<rickspencer3> and I can't see where in QtCreator to tell it to use the 14.10 framework
<lool> osm is using ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1
<rickspencer3> lool, well, my kit is 14.10, but I delcared 14.04-qml-dev1
<ted> chrisccoulson, So can the sandbox move it all over to the phablet user when dropping perms?
<lool> rickspencer3: that should work
<rickspencer3> which QtCreator says is deprecated
<lool> yes
<lool> rickspencer3: how does your positionsource look liek? is onPositionChanged ever called?
<rickspencer3> lool, no, it never gets called
<rickspencer3> but it looks like I have some errors in my manifest
<rickspencer3> but I can't see where to fix them anymore
<rickspencer3> :(
<lool> rickspencer3: ah
<lool>                 Component.onCompleted: {
<lool>                     src.update();
<rickspencer3> lool, I get this useful error: Json Parse Error: illegal value
<lool> rickspencer3: hmm I'll pass on this one
<rickspencer3> lool, my code looks right, tbh
<rickspencer3> lool, yeah, I need to solve the IDE problems first :(
<JoshStrobl> re-setting up Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5, should I roll with ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed or ubuntu-rtm/devel channel?
<rickspencer3> popey, any idea where I fix my manifest file in QtCreator these days?
<chrisccoulson> ted, the sandbox shouldn't be changing the permissions of anything in /proc - that's kernel stuff. And it couldn't do that anyway - it drops privileges before exec'ing the zygote (which is what spawns renderers)
<popey> rickspencer3: good question!
<JoshStrobl> ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed it is then
<popey> rickspencer3: I don't know where that went
<rickspencer3> jeez
<popey> zbenjamin: bzoltan2 ^
<ted> chrisccoulson, So perhaps I'm thinking of it wrong, but what I want is to be able to have U8 adjust the OOM Score. Who should be changing that to be managed by phablet?
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  hi, what is wrong?
<ted> chrisccoulson, We can't do it in U8 because we're not root.
<rickspencer3> bzoltan2 so, I am trying to make location work in my app
<rickspencer3> so, I want to make sure that my package is valid
<rickspencer3> 1. 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1' is deprecated. Please use a newer framework
<rickspencer3> I am using a 14.10 kit, but I guess I created the project with an older framework
<rickspencer3> I can't see how to fix that
<rickspencer3> 2. it looks like the click reviewer tools are hitting an error
<rickspencer3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459905/
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  In the SDK the template apps come with the ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2, so I would go with that.
<rickspencer3> bzoltan2, well, I created this project previously
<rickspencer3> and I don't see where to update it
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  let me see
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: it is a old project?
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, yes
<rickspencer3> well, for some value of "old"
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3: It is in the manifest.json
<rickspencer3> bzoltan2, so I have to open the manifest.json file from outside the project and edit it?
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/GetThereDC/view/head:/manifest.json as start please change it to dev2
<ted> chrisccoulson, Hmm, seems that root can't do it either.
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: to see your manifest and apparmor file you can add this to your qmlproject http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459928/
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  In my QtCreator I could just click on the manifest.json and change the value
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: and the same for the apparmor file
<rickspencer3> neither of those files appear for me
<rickspencer3> I suppose I have to turn off filtering?
<bzoltan2> zbenjamin:  I have branched rickspencer3's project and deleted the .user
<rickspencer3> anyway, I changed it in gedit
<zbenjamin> bzoltan2: ah can you add the manifest.json to the project, and rename the apparmor file to .apparmor
<rickspencer3> now I just have the error that I put in pastebin
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, bzoltan2 where do I edit the requested permissions these days?
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  the [appname].apparmor file can be edited in the project. There is a visual editor for that.
<rickspencer3> bzoltan2, I don't seem to have such a file
<rickspencer3> I have GetThereDC.json that has policy groups in it, though
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/GetThereDC/view/head:/GetThereDC.json
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  that is exactly it
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  I think you need the "location" there
<rickspencer3> trying it
<rickspencer3> I want to eliminate all the errors in the project itself so I can focus on the code
<rickspencer3> bzoltan2, what version of Ubuntu.Components should I be importing?
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  1.1
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: thats what i had to change: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459977/
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  and I would import the  QtLocation 5.3
<bzoltan2> zbenjamin:  and the location you would need in the apparmor.json
<zbenjamin> bzoltan2: ok
<rickspencer3> bzoltan2, zbenjamin I don't have apparmor.json
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  it is called GetThereDC.json in your project
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so, I added location to the list
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3: I had problems with using the 5.0 and 5.2 QtLocation, so I suggest to try out  to import QtLocation 5.3
<rickspencer3> I got prompted for a location, so that's a start!
<rickspencer3> bzoltan2, yes, I updated all that
<rickspencer3> I think it's working now
<zbenjamin> awesome :)
<rickspencer3> \o/
<bzoltan2> rickspencer3:  cool :) keep it rocking
<dbarth> rickspencer3: btw, you can verify that your app can be given access or not, at the user choice, in system settings > privacy > location access
<dbarth> rickspencer3: your app should be listed with name and icon properly displayed; otherwise, file a bug agaisnt uss and assign me
<rickspencer3> thanks dbarth
<popey> ted: can you please explain how we are expected to fix bug 1374474 ?
<ubot5> bug 1374474 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Files don't open in external applications due to url-dispatcher change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374474
<popey> (preferably as comments on that bug)
<barry> kenvandine: i have a source package/branch ready for the train.  should i add it to an existing silo or create a new one?
<kenvandine> barry, you can add it to line 16
<barry> kenvandine: ack
<barry> kenvandine: added.  please review the row and reconfig
<kenvandine> barry, will do
<deiu> Hi! Is there a bug affect contacts sync with google?
<deiu> Actually, my phone doesn't seem to sync at all with google
<nhaines> sil2100: hey, congrats on the promotion!
<ogra_> :)
<nhaines> I assume this means that r3 is ready for RTM?  :)
 * nhaines spent a lot of time in /r/ubuntu last week explaining what ubuntu-rtm/14.09 meant.  -_-
<ted> popey, Or perhaps over here :-)
<dobey> nhaines: "these are not the channels you are looking for" ?
<ted> popey, The person you actually want is kenvandine. I think he explained in a meeting.
<nhaines> "But it *says* RTM!"
<dobey> what are the "rules" for string/UI changes in ubuntu-rtm?
<dobey> do we even have such freezes?
<dobey> mzanetti: are you reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/previewattribute20140918/+merge/236127 ? or should i ping someone else to do that?
<dpm> dobey, unfortunately, there is no string freeze, but still it's nice if the developers send a heads up to the ubuntu-translators list
<popey> nhaines: it doesn't help we're abusing the term "RTM"
<popey> ted: yes, sorry.
<ted> popey, Cool, np.
<vitimiti> Hi
<dobey> hmm
<deiu> Anyone else having issues with google sync?
<dobey> deiu: if you have not found an existing bug report, and not already filed one, it is probably best to do so
<deiu> dobey: I'm working through the reports now
<ahoneybun> popey, I can't build my click package
<popey> ahoneybun: wassup?
<ahoneybun> popey, it talks about click_review
<ahoneybun> oh I see some updates
<deiu> Would enabling the dev mode also allow me to connect to it using adb? (already running ubuntu on the phone)
<ahoneybun> popey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8460764/
<deiu> Right now it doesn't show in the devices list
<ahoneybun> yea deiu
<deiu> checking the box doesn't seem to do anything for now
<ahoneybun> developer mode lets you do that
<popey> ahoneybun: thats strange
<popey> ahoneybun: you on 14.04?
<ahoneybun> popey, there are some updates to apparmor so it might fix it
<ahoneybun> no utopic
<ahoneybun> I have a app almost ready popey :)
 * ahoneybun reboots
<dobey> i'm getting a similar issue with click-review-tools on 14.04, from the sdk ppa
<dobey> i was seeing losts of UnicodeDecodeError (i think)
<deiu> ahoneybun: still no luck getting through my phone using adb
<ahoneybun> adb shell does not work>
<ahoneybun> ?
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8460852/
<deiu> s/getting through/getting through to
<deiu> nope
<deiu> device not found
<dobey> deiu: open the terminal app on the phone and verify that adb is running
<deiu> dobey: in a sec, rebooting now after some updates
<deiu> I got sync to work meanwhile
<deiu> not the contacts though
<ahoneybun> deiu, we are getting those same errors in #ubuntu-app-devel (not for what your doing though)
<ahoneybun> just packaging
<deiu> what errors?
<deiu> sync?
<ahoneybun> no
<dobey> ahoneybun: you mean the UnicodeDecodeError? and me, not deiu?
<ahoneybun> dobey, deiu http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8460764/
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> yea you dobey
<deiu> reboot seems to have fixed my adb issues
<dobey> ahoneybun: yes, click-review gives me UnicodeDecodeError when building a click package
 * ahoneybun has 3 pastebin open
<ahoneybun> dobey, in the other channel they say they have a fix
<ahoneybun> I think it is being uploaded now
<dobey> ok
<ahoneybun> or soon
<deiu> was the default `phablet` pass changed to something else?
<ogra_> there is no password at all
<ogra_> (and you need to set one before you can even enable developer mode
<ogra_> )
<deiu> I was never prompted for one
<ogra_> the welcome wizard surelyhas promoted you
<ogra_> *prompted
<deiu> I really don't recall it doing so
<deiu> maybe I can reset it?
<ahoneybun> deiu, it asks for a passphase or pin to have developer mode on
<dobey> it's the same password you use to unlock the phone
<ogra_> well, the developer mode switch in the UI is disabled if you dont have a password set
<deiu> oh ok
<deiu> so it's the PIN
<ogra_> right
<dobey> yes
<deiu> OK, so I'm using a PIN but the shell won't accept it as a valid pass for sudo
<deiu> should I switch from PIN to pass?
<ogra_> no
<ahoneybun> now I'm not sure about sudo or su
<ogra_> you should just use your PIN for sudo :)
<ahoneybun> that did not work for me ogra_
<deiu> it's not working :S
<ogra_> works here all the time
<deiu> ok, it worked
 * ogra_ onyl uses PINs on all his devices
<ogra_> on the low level there is no difference between PIN or password
<ogra_> they are both just entries in eth same password database
<dobey> would be nice if PIN just showed a stylized number entry on the unlock screen, rather tha a text field and the on screen keyboard
<deiu> Is there something I need to enable before using apt-get?  (W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock)
<Fishscene> I know you guys have probably heard this quite a bit, but I wanted to congratulate everyone on all their hard work leading to the Ubuntu-Touch RTM. :)
<deiu> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<dobey> deiu: / is read-only, so you need to enable write mode, yes
<deiu> I did: `touch /userdata/.writable_image`
<deiu> should I reboot?
<ogra_> deiu, you can make the device writable and use apt, but note that you lose all support for upgrades this way
<deiu> uh oh
<ogra_> and you should use phablet-config to make the device writable
<deiu> what if I want to install ssh?
<deiu> can I use apt-get update later to update packages?
<ogra_> ssh is installed
<ogra_> you can enabled it with: android-gadget-service enable ssh
<dobey> deiu: using apt-get will fill up / very fast
<ogra_> (as a normal user)
<ogra_> dobey, even if it wouldnt, packages are not upgradeable safely
<deiu> hmm, no pass auth
<ogra_> nope
<deiu> ssh keys?
<ogra_> use phablet-shell once.... that copies your key
<deiu> sweet, thanks! :)
<deiu> I love it
<dobey> hmm, phablet-shell copied the wrong key over; and why did it generate a new one without a passphrase?
<nhaines> dobey: for your convenience.
<dobey> nhaines: copying my github public key to the authorized_keys is hardly convenient :P
<nhaines> Think of all the time you saved not doing that yourself.  :)
<nhaines> Hey, I reset my phone and lost most of the scopes.
<nhaines> I don't have to reflash r3, do I?
<dobey> oh sweet
<dobey> bah
<MoPac> Hello.I'm wondering what provision for call recording there is in Touch now that it's into RTM.
<nhaines> It's not into RTM.
<nhaines> And there is no possibility of call recording.
<MoPac> Could I clarify what *has* been finalized for RTM (i.e., the news stories?).
<MoPac> And is the lack of call recording built into the system, so it is not even possible to write an app to do it?
<popey> MoPac: the news reports are wrong ☻
<popey> (many of them anyway)
<viknesh> is it possible to install ubuntu touch other than the supported devices ??
<popey> !devices | viknesh
<ubot5> viknesh: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<MoPac> nhaines: (Sorry, should I have MTd you in last question). Is call recording somehow fundamentally blocked by the OS, or is there just no current app to do it?
<popey> the latter
<viknesh> popey: i saw it , i have a old lg optimus L7 , it isn't supported . i want to try it
<popey> actually it might not be possible yet, jhodapp probably knows the answer to that better
<dobey> also the app lifecycle might make it difficult to write an app that isn't part of the core system, to support it
<jhodapp> popey, sup?
<dobey> viknesh: then you will have to port it, assuming the hardware is good enough to run it
<popey> jhodapp: call recording...
<jhodapp> popey, no support for that yet
<MoPac> Sad; it would probably be a dealbreaker for me if I couldn't do it. It's been very important to some of the work I've done. Wodnering if it's a structural issue that makes it particularly difficult?
<viknesh> dobey: any guide on how to port it
<jhodapp> popey, the only audio recording supported today is for video recording in the camer-app
<popey> ok
<viknesh> dobey: and it has 512 mb ram , will that be enough
<jhodapp> MoPac, just not supported yet, we'll get there but there were much higher priority things to implement first
<MoPac> jhodapp: Thanks for that detail. I'd had a conversation some time ago where I got the impression that there might have been a policy decision to not support it for legal reasons; glad that's not hte case
<jhodapp> MoPac, np
<MoPac> jhodapp: I know that asking about timelines is treacherous nigh-impossible, but on the priority list, is it a  "maybe next spring" kind of thing or a "maybe ina  few years" kind of thing?
<dobey> i'm sure there are plenty of not legal things you can do with a phone, beyond wiretapping
<jhodapp> MoPac, not sure yet, it's not on my shortlist yet but that doesn't mean it won't be soon
<MoPac> dobey: Yes, definitely. There are lots of good reasons to record calls and situations where it's perfectly fine, depending on the jurisdiction. The Comcast customer service viral videos probably helped with that. But I know that a year or so ago, some app or Os developers had been very skittish
<jhodapp> MoPac, if you want to take a stab at trying to implement it, I'd be happy to point you where I'd start
<MoPac> Companies don't want to get it wrong like GM did ( http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/09/new-corvettes-valet-recording-tech-could-be-a-felony-in-12-states/ )
<MoPac> jhodapp: I doubt I have anything like the coding competence to even try, but thanks for the offer. My long-term dream would be to have a filter on the recording app that enabled it for a custom list of callers/recipients based on rules. E.g., auto-enable when other number is a US area code in a one-party consent state
<jhodapp> MoPac, you planning on doing some detective work? :)
<jhodapp> MoPac, remind me not to move to one of those states, and if I currently am, it's time to move ;)
<MoPac> Pretty soon after figuring out how to record calls on my android phone, I ended up with at least two people doing illegal things on the line, and I was but a lowly grad student without even Comcast to kick around
<MoPac> jhodapp: Most states are one-party http://www.vegress.com/index.php/can-i-record-calls-in-my-state
<jhodapp> MoPac, hmm yeah, time to move
<dobey> lol. that ars article on the vette is a bit facetious
<nhaines> MoPac: the ubuntu-rtm/14.09 branch name just means it's getting extra careful testing above and beyond the devel branch because the RTM image is going to be built from it eventually.  :)
<BenzoX_> Hi everybody, i have a maybe stupid question for you (tried google but gave me wrong answer everytime). I get ubuntu touch running on Mako (N4) and wonder what is the default sudo password ?
<nhaines> BenzoX_: there is none.
<nhaines> Once you set up a PIN or password for screen locking, then you can use that for sudo.  :)
<dobey> BenzoX_: it's whatever password you use to unlock the phone
<BenzoX_> oh, great :D
<BenzoX_> thank you
<BenzoX_> hum, can't make internal sdcard working under multirom (i mounted it and can see it in terminal, but even with linking it to symlink somewhere i can't access it with file explorer)
<Fishscene> I'm finding all kinds of news about an RTM release, but nothing supporting that it hasn't been released. Could someone point me to the correct information or maybe update the MoTD?
<BenzoX_> has been released in rtm channel
<nhaines> Fishscene: there is no RTM release.  The news reports are lying.
<BenzoX_> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/
<nhaines> BenzoX_: it has not.
<BenzoX_> damn, i get confused with all these channel and names, sorry.
<nhaines> ubuntu-rtm/14.09 is where they're developing an RTM release.  It's not going to be ready for a while.
<BenzoX_> okay, thanks for the info
<Fishscene> nhaines: Aha. So where would it go when it is actually Released to Manufacturing? I'm not entirely sure what the development process is, but I can honestly see the confusion being generated from placing pre-RTM stuff in an RTM location.
<nhaines> Fishscene: it goes to the manufacturers.
<Fishscene> Would it just be sync'd with the 14.10 cycle and be available in those repo's?
<nhaines> Nope.
<nhaines> RTM is behind 14.10.
<nhaines> Things land in utopic and then very slowly start to filter into ubuntu-rtm/14.09 after much more stringent testing.
<Fishscene> Gotchya. Are there plans to sync it up eventually with the normal Ubuntu release cycle? Or will all this be cleared up as it gets closer to a full release? :)
<nhaines> I don't think there are any plans to sync it up with the normal release cycle because you can't just reinstall a phone if an update breaks everything.
<dobey> "behind"
<nhaines> (Well, *you* might be able to, but the average person can't.)
<dobey> nhaines: not everything lands in utopic first
<Fishscene> That makes sense. Thanks for clearing all that up. I'm not sure how long the RTM will take to get ready, but it *might* be worthwhile for a blurb to be written and linked to that explains the release cycle and then maybe link to it from here. That way, inquisitive and confused people like me can just reference that. :)
<nhaines> I get the impression that any actual details about the release cycle are embargoed.
<nhaines> But the problem with the news articles is that Ubuntu and Canonical spent a month saying "we're going to create an ubuntu-rtm branch where we can start landing extra tested phone images without impacting utopic development" and once it happened news sites started posting "omg it's RTM!"
<nhaines> So there's not a lot anyone can do to ward against journalists inventing facts.  :)
<dobey> should have called the distro ubuntu-touch
<dobey> so the channel could be ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch/14.09-proposed
<dobey> also, 14.09 not a great choice, as 09 is no more after tomorrow :)
<ogra_> dobey, well ...
<ogra_> 09 was a plan
<ogra_> :)
<nhaines> I assumed the intention was to break the phone away from the Ubuntu release cycle.
<ogra_> right, but to kill rtm after the phones go on sale and merge back into 15.04
<ogra_> the actual intention of RTM was to branch far later (like during utopic release week) and simply allow to move forward on top of 14.10
<ogra_> so that while you prepare for manufaturers you dont have an unstable moving base
<nhaines> That was a lot closer to what I was expecting to happen.  :)
<ogra_> due to the fact that this is the first time we do something like RTM we branched earlier though
<ogra_> so issues with the branching and merging back could be caught etc
<nhaines> ogra_: the phone really is looking very robust now.  The last month has been spectacular.
<ogra_> yeah
<nhaines> Now if only the issues which affect me, personally, are addressed, it'll be perfect.  ;)
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> if only we had not sneak breakage in here and there every now and then :)
<nhaines> I'm still pretty concerned about the fact that apps are sandboxed so they can't touch any of the freedesktop folders, which just seems insane to me.
<nhaines> But I have some hope that maybe this will be addressed by the time convergence is being worked on.
<nhaines> Also I want the bootsplash to match desktop Ubuntu.  ;)
<ogra_> heh
<deiu> is  there a way to get a clean "desktop" instead of the default apps screen?
<nhaines> Actually, if I were Ubuntu (and I am) I would find a way to at least preload the dialer (which I'm not) because having to wait 5 seconds to make a phone call is going to cause the phone to fail in the marketplace.
<nhaines> Maybe I should file a bug.  :)
<daker> +1
<deiu> +1
<genii> 5 seconds is a long time when you need to call 9-1-1
<deiu> screw 911
<deiu> 5 sec is a long time when you need to call _anyone_
<nhaines> Yeah.  Everybody knows the *real* number is 9-1-2.
<SturmFlut> nhaines: Everybody knows the *real* number is 0118 999 881 99 9119 7253
<nhaines> Actually, the lack of a minesweeper clone is going to cause the phone to fail in the marketplace.
<nhaines> It's almost enough for me to want to learn javascript.
<SturmFlut> nhaines: Who needs Minesweeper when there's a Tower Defence clone
<popey> nhaines: pre-loading specific apps has been discussed
<popey> other things are looked at including qml pre-compiling and load-and-fork similar to the way android does it with zygote
<dobey> nhaines: i'm pretty sure there's a qml minesweeper implementation somewhere already that could easily be packaged up
<dobey> nhaines: also, why do you need direct access to xdg folders?
<nhaines> dobey: word processor.
<dobey> nhaines: also, why do you need direct access to xdg folders?
<dobey> :)
<SturmFlut> popey: I have a suggestion for the UUPC. Remember http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/mark-shuttleworth-delivers-uds-keynote-address-sets-goal-for-200-million-ubuntu-users-in-4-years ? There are only six months left until May, 2015
<nhaines> If I can't save a document, I can't use an SDK app for any serious work.  Phone, tablet, or desktop.  :)
<dobey> nhaines: why can't you save a document into your app's folders?
<dobey> nhaines: and why can't you export it via contenthub?
<nhaines> Because they're not accessible from MTP and Canonical killed Ubuntu One file syncing, so there's no way to get it off the phone automatically.
<nhaines> You tell me who would use LibreOffice if you couldn't directly edit files, you had to import them, save them, and then export them later.
<popey> nhaines: there is a minesweeper
<dobey> why would you have to import them and then export them later?
<nhaines> popey: it has a bad name, then, because it doesn't show up in the app store.  But that's good news.  :)
<nhaines> dobey: because programs can't access ~/Documents
<popey> its not in the store
<nhaines> popey: then it's dead to me.
<nhaines> Actually, where is it?
<popey> nhaines: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2013-05-31-112909.png
<nhaines> Looks good to me.
<popey> nhaines: https://launchpad.net/minesweeper-touch
<popey> oh, just realised who made it
<dobey> nhaines: what has that got to do with exporting and importing?
<popey> same guy who made cool old term
<nhaines> popey: that's another point in its favor.  :)
<popey> nhaines: feel free to offer to help update it and make a click ☻
<dobey> nhaines: why can't libreoffice just save to and read from google drive, dropbox, whatever? :)
<nhaines> dobey: you just said the solution to not being able to access xdg folders was to import and export via ContentHub.  :P
<nhaines> popey: I might.  ;)
<popey> DOOOO IIIIT!
<nhaines> dobey: no reason whatsoever, because the OS doesn't prevent it.
<dobey> nhaines: so your problem isn't xdg folder access, it's that contenthub doesn't expose documents over mtp?
<SturmFlut> Every time I re-flash one of my Ubuntu Touch devices I ask myself why I have to provide an Ubuntu One login just to install apps and get updates.
<dobey> but it does
<nhaines> dobey: my problem is that having to create multiple copies of a document just to work on it is fundamentally broken.
<dobey> so i don't see a problem :)
<dobey> nhaines: you don't have to create multiple copies of it
<nhaines> dobey: contenthub provides direct read and write access to a file?
<dobey> or the camera app is cheating
<nhaines> popey: I'm not really sure why I expected 'bzr branch lp:minesweeper-touch' to tabcomplete.
<nhaines> dobey: The camera can't access ~/Pictures either, which is also pretty silly.
<dobey> nhaines: yet, when i take a picture, it is in ~/Pictures/
<nhaines> Not when I take a picture.
<nhaines> It's in ~/Pictures/ubuntu-camera now, or something like that.
<dobey> well yes
<deiu> hmm, the camera app just hangs
<dobey> it's in ~/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/
<deiu> what's the process name for the camera?
<nhaines> Also, they're resized down to something tiny, which is also a big problem.  But that's something else.  :P
<deiu> any ideas?
<deiu> I don't know which process to look for
<nhaines> deiu: 'ps aux | grep camera' is where I'd start.
<dobey> deiu: hrmm, yeah, i wonder why it's only 1080x1920 px
<ted> mterry, Following up, was it easy? :-)
<mterry> ted, got distracted by stuff.  But halfway through making change.  Unity8 code isn't super set up to make it easy, but I can adjust the code
<Fishscene> Well hey, Thanks guys for clearing up the RTM confusion. I wasn't aware that Canonical had made that announcement at all. :S And thanks for all the hard work!
<mterry> ted, will continue working on it
<ted> mterry, Cool, do you think you'd have something I could play with to test my branches?
<mterry> ted, not yet
<deiu> nhaines: thanks
<mterry> ted, but will drop you an email
<ted> mterry, Cool, thanks!
<nhaines> dobey: I indiscriminately blame contenthub.  ;)
<dobey> nhaines: anyway, file bugs for these things :)
<nhaines> dobey: I got the distinct impression they were all wontfix.  :)  Except the camera thing which I only realized last week and was waiting for a new rtm image to confirm.
<dobey> nhaines: eh, file bugs anyway. bug reports is a better place to argue out whether something is wontfix or not, and how they should be fixed if not.
<nhaines> dobey: can do.
<nhaines> It's not like my complaining about "restart" in a bug didn't get that put back in for now.  :)
<dobey> well, honestly, restart is a bit weird to have on a phone.
<dobey> but it is convenient when developing
<nhaines> Maybe it should be tied to developer mode then.
 * deiu heading home now
<nhaines> Ooh!  I have another bug report!
<deiu> Thanks again for all your help, guys! Wonderful job! :)
<daker> yo dobey
<dobey> hi daker
<daker> store scope ui bug, open the scope, long tape on any app to get the preview
<dobey> what is the bug?
<daker> hit the back button again, notice that the scope will have the ellipsis layout
<dobey> ellipsis layout?
<dobey> oh
<daker> ;)
<dobey> sounds like a unity8 bug
<dobey> daker: file a bug :)
<daker> dobey: ok
<dobey> weird
<daker> yes
<daker> dobey: i would really love to see the old way of displaying the rating using 5 stars instead of a number
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Any idea how I might debug the x86 emulator being stuck on a black screen at boot?  unity8 doesn't seem to be getting as far as starting.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-30
<mterry> ted, I have a branch that uses _greeter profiles, but it has two bugs (doesn't switch to non-greeter profile correctly and you get two datetime indicators(!)) -- if that's useful I can upload to LP else I'll continue working on it tomorrow
 * mterry got sidelined by a critical security bug
<cjwatson> jdstrand: The more I work on bugs like bug 1371574, the more I wonder if I made a mistake in the design of system-level hooks.  Do you think it would make sense to add a ${db-name} substitution, which would get the name of the database (perhaps as "10_core", "20_custom", or "99_default" to match the database configuration file names)?  Then apparmor could use that and guarantee to have different profiles for each unpacked copy of each ...
<ubot5> bug 1371574 in click (Ubuntu) "After installing clicks to /custom/click, /usr/share/click/preinstalled version are still preferred" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371574
<cjwatson> ... package, even if there are multiple instances of a single version lying around for some reason
<cjwatson> jdstrand: This is something like the fourth or fifth time we've had a bug like this, and the fixes are always super-delicate.  Maybe it would be better to dodge the problem!
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Slight awkwardness that the API doesn't really keep track of database names, only their paths, so we might just have to mangle or hash the database path instead of having a short name (so maybe we'd end up with /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/usr_share_click_preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.json or something like that), but even with that it seems like it would be simpler than all this very careful fiddling with ...
<cjwatson> ... garbage-collection
<cjwatson> aa-exec-click would have to take care to look up the instance of a given app-id in the database that matches the executable path it's given
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I've written up a manifesto for this in bug 1374574
<ubot5> bug 1374574 in Sahara "[DOC][EDP] EDP section does not list streaming mapreduce or spark job types" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374574
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Sorry, bug 1371574
<ubot5> bug 1371574 in click (Ubuntu) "After installing clicks to /custom/click, /usr/share/click/preinstalled version are still preferred" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371574
<rsalveti> cjwatson: which image?
<rsalveti> wonder if the gles packages are out of sync again
<rsalveti> let me try latest utopic
<rsalveti> cjwatson: $ cat ./.cache/upstart/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.log
<rsalveti> file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/main.qml:21:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "Unity.Application": Cannot load library /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Unity/Application/libunityapplicationplugin.so: (dlopen: cannot load any more object with static TLS)
<rsalveti>      import Unity.Application 0.1
<rsalveti> probably why
<rsalveti> now to find which qtmir broke that
<kurt_> how can I help with Ubuntu touch? mainly with python, I have used the SDK for qml a little.
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: devs are working on RTM right now to get it done
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: im sure you can help
<kurt_> I would like to even with testing or something small
<kurt_> seems as if testing is needed most getting this close to an actual phone, should i just try devel-proposed branch and find issues or is that the correct branch to try after rtm
<lotuspsychje> im using channel=devel but im just a happy user on nexus7
<kurt_> I have a N4 with multi rom
<lotuspsychje> nice
<kurt_> i have a 2012 N7 and 2013 N7
<kurt_> the N7 2013 has multi rom as well
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: i think now its most important RTM gets stable and bugfree
<kurt_> so just list bug reports (if any are found......very stable thus far!!!!) on the rtm version
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: yes, or help making new apps always nice too
<kurt_> tried to make a guitar tab application with tabster's API but I hit a wall when they said I cant revert my searches to their site.
<kurt_> in every way I looked I couldn't use the API for anything so I dont know why they have an API
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<lotuspsychje> im not so smart for develope :p
<kurt_> I really wanted that was because we dont have one and I have to see the store fill with copy cat apps
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: idle here some longer, many devs will be able to help out
<kurt_> I haven't actually ever had anything submitted on ubuntu or android
<lotuspsychje> i just switched to ubuntu for safety reasons
 * ahoneybun walks in
<kurt_> very nice!
<lotuspsychje> ahoneybun: morning :p
<ahoneybun> lotuspsychje, night
<ahoneybun> lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<kurt_> I switched because I couldn't get windows vista to work correctly
<ahoneybun> XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ahoneybun> I switched for app dev
<lotuspsychje> ahoneybun: you make apps mate?
<ahoneybun> and I like Linux more then windows
<ahoneybun> I have some webapps
<lotuspsychje> same here, ubuntu fan for years
<kurt_> and I was to dumb to reinstall windows so I started with 10.04, and learned more than I ever would have on windows
<lotuspsychje> someone should make an easy ubuntu-touch app creator
 * ahoneybun has a real app ready but the tools for click packages are broken for him
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<ahoneybun> there was a update for it but it still does not work for me
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: try 14.04 its splendid ubuntu
<ahoneybun> 14.10 is not bad
<ahoneybun> 3.16 kernel at least
<lotuspsychje> best ever
<ahoneybun> kurt_, you want to make a guitar tab app>
<ahoneybun> ?
 * ahoneybun is thinking of a guitar app that shows the basic guitar chords
<lotuspsychje> there is a chord app on touch already
<ahoneybun> oh I see
 * ahoneybun found it, looks nice
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> i more miked the old apps view
<lotuspsychje> where all apps showed in one list
<lotuspsychje> instead of category
<ahoneybun> I kinda like both
<lotuspsychje> easier to find stuff now indeed
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> kurt_, anymore app ideas?
<kurt_> not cords
<kurt_> guitar tablature for melodies and solos
<kurt_> kinda like sheet music but simpler
<kurt_> more simple lol
<kurt_> i do but its geared towards lawnmowers
<kurt_> and cars
<ahoneybun> oh
<kurt_> requires a hall effect sensor and a buffer circut
 * ahoneybun is sad that wallbase.cc is gone
<kurt_> so its kinda a pet project that i want to get going but i need to do it on android just to get people to use it. but of course ubuntu after I get it on android.
<kurt_> it would be a free app and you would just pay for the dongle that I would have to make......It would be around 5 bucks
<kurt_> I do need to see if a mp3 jack can count signals that come in
<kurt_> like how headphones can work as microphones do to the reversed polarity
<kurt_> but instead or record sound I just need it to count when the signal hits a peak and then run the count through a formula
<kurt_> really just been going to the play store and app store and seeing what they have that would make ubuntu more complete. but I am seriously limited by my programming skills but I hope to change that in the process lol
<kurt_> ahoneybun i could be down to make one still just hit a wall with tabster
<kurt_> it would be really nice to have cords and tabs in the same app
<ahoneybun> yea
<kurt_> I use guitar pro for android, to learn songs through tabs you download in a midi format. Ubuntu has tux guitar on it and It works just as well as guitar pro for the most part
<kurt_> i really like tux guitar and depending on the license we can im sure use any of its code
<kurt_> I can look at my old source and see if its usable I saved it just in case. Its my goal to get something in the ubuntu app store! haha
 * ahoneybun flys off *waves bye to kurt_ 
<kurt_> it all worked for the most part but i didnt polish it up after tabster(the host of the api) said I cant point them to their site.........so maybe I can strip their html and present it in the app instead of thier site?
<kurt_> ? was it something I said?
<pdxwebdev> What package to edit for the pulldown menu?
<pdxwebdev> If I wanted to add another tab along side "notification center" "networking" and all that
<sammo> Hello!
<sammo> Can anyone help me with a permissions issue?
<sammo> anyone?
<sammo> :)
<jamesh> sammo: perhaps describe the issue first?
<sammo> Sorry-- first time on IRC, not sure of the etiquette.
<sammo> I can execute a shell script on the phone through ssh but on the phone itself I get permission denied in the terminal app.
<sammo> I'm not sure if this is some sort of security feature built into the phone, but it feels like my permissions got somehow messed up; I can run scripts as in /root if I become super user, but that's it.
<jamesh> what sort of things are you trying to do?
<sammo> Well at this point I just wanted to see if I could write a bash script that printed 'hello world' from the terminal
<sammo> I was messing with home permissions when I was trying to set up the ssh server. I changed everything back to 755 but that doesn't seem to work.
<jamesh> I wonder if the terminal's shell process is running under any confinement profile?
<jamesh> (I'm reflashing my phone right now, so can't check)
<sammo> How could I check?
<jamesh> "cat /proc/$$/attr/current" inside the terminal would probably give an indication
<kurt_>  Js.song = inputSong.text       I have this code bit and get this error Error: Invalid write to global property "song" /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 0        I have a JS file and in it i have this code bit song = inputSong.text;       anybody know why the error comes up? worked in an older sdk not sure version but it was in 13.04 or 13.10
<sammo> It says 'com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal_... (enforce)'
<sammo> I'm guessing that's it then?
<jamesh> it is confined then, yes.
<sammo> Okay, that explains a lot. I was about to go reinstall so that saves some time. Thank you!
<jamesh> actually, I'm wrong.  It has its own profile, but that profile is unconfined
<jamesh> If you don't have any critical data on the phone, then reinstalling probably is easiest
<sammo> Oh... So there is a problem :P
<sammo> Okay. I'll go do that then. What does the (enforce) mean?
<jamesh> Ubuntu uses a mandatory access control security system called AppArmor
<sammo> But that shouldn't prevent execution of files in home?
<jamesh> When it is in enforcing mode, any access that is not explicitly allowed by the process's AppArmor profile will result in an error
<sammo> Ah
<jamesh> The terminal is running with a profile that allows anything, so the fact that it is enforcing that profile doesn't mean much
<jamesh> the non-enforcing modes are intended to help debug the security policies: they'll just log problems that would become errors in enforcing mode so the developer can see what's wrong with the policy
<sammo> Right, that makes sense. Is the best way to do a clean install 'ubuntu-device-flash --wipe --channel=CHANNEL' as listed on the install page?
<jamesh> yep
<sammo> cool cool. thanks so much!
<kurt_> what could cause the sdk to not see my phone? i saw something about a devolper mode or new tools in the mailing list. So do i need to do something on the phone for the sdk to see it?
<kurt_> rtm-14.09-version 3
<nhaines> kurt_: well, you'll need to enable Developer Mode.
<nhaines> System Settings > About this phone > Developer Mode.
<kurt_> thanks!
<kurt_> Why are some messages red?
<kurt_> kinda flips out in developer mode
<kurt_> cant use my device in the sdk screens pop up every where like the computer is still trying to connect as a device
<kurt_> and in the sdk it finds it starts then blinks reconnect over and over
<kurt_> i gotta go to bed ill try tomorrow
<kurt_> thanks for the help so far eveyone
<pitti> ted: hey Ted, would you mind having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/indicator-session/autopkgtest/+merge/235599 ?
<sammo> I re-flashed my device and still I can't execute shell scripts in home. It must be some sort of built-in permissions thing.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Translation Day! :-D
<cjwatson> rsalveti: thanks for investigating
<oSoMoN> popey, is bug #1326378 still valid?
<ubot5> bug 1326378 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webapp-container leaks memory over time on #64" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326378
<popey> oSoMoN: not tried for a while. will test and see
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<popey> oSoMoN: commented on the bug
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: hi, you around ?
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks, I’ll mark it fixed then
<seb128> mpt, hey
<seb128> mpt, so it looks like that by design request the listitem separators have left/right margins, is that what we want in settings? (on the main screen we currently have a mix of separators touching the side and with margins because they apply the margin for listitem elements and not for standalone divider, which we use e;g between categories)
<mpt> seb128, can you give an example of each? I’m not exactly sure what you mean by a separator vs. a divider
<seb128> mpt, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/settings.png
<seb128> mpt, see how the horizontal lines between e.g orientation lock and flight mode don't goes to the left/right but the ones between categories do
<mpt> seb128, I see, that looks bad
<seb128> mpt, right
<seb128> mpt, we used to have those lines without borders, but they changed the uitk recently to have margins for listitems (and only those)
<mpt> seb128, and what’s supposed to happen when you tap one of those list items? If the item highlights all the way to the edge, it’s inconsistent with the border above/below it. But if it highlights only as far as the border, then it stops at the edge of the icon/switch, which looks ugly.
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: it turns out that I might be doing something weird in the gallery. i created a simple example and I seem to be getting all the signals. the code in media hub looks ok too
<mpt> seb128, so tell me who “design request” is, and I’ll have a word :-)
<seb128> mpt, you should have email, fwded you the info I managed to get
<mpt> thanks
<seb128> mpt, the "selection" effect goes to the edge, further than the line and it does look weird
<ogra_> seb128, mpt, i see the same for the two bottom entries too
<ogra_> (the shirtened separator)
<ogra_> *shortened
<seb128> ogra_, right, any listitem element is going to have margins, any standalone widget is not
<seb128> and we mix those
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> yeah for uitk changes, now instead of focussing on rtm fixes we have to deal with new UI issues
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i see that now qtcreator tried to uninstall an app if it's already installed. however that fails for gallery currently. I get "Sdk-Launcher> Uninstalling the application failed"
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i normally don't mind changing the name of the app in the manifest. the problem is that in this case i need to test video playback, and if i change the name in the manifest it will refuse me access to media hub
<seb128> mpt, oh, it also leads to weirdness on use of divider like http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/settingsdiv.png
<seb128> mpt, the standard items have a simple line, when followed by a "Divider" which is used between sections, you get the result there, a shorter line follow by ones without margin
<seb128> mpt, we can fix that by using showDivider: false on the listitems before the Dividers though, just needs some work/more code|workarounds
<mpt> I love how the second and third dividers are different colors and thicknesses from the first one >:-]
<seb128> mpt, btw thanks for bringing the topic to design ;-)
<mpt> I didn’t do anything, I didn’t even know the discussion was taking place
<seb128> mpt, the 1 line version is ThinDivider{} and what is used between items, the bigger one is Divider{} and used between sections
<seb128> mpt, well, you just said you can have a word with whoever decided on those, so thanks in advance for that :-)
<seb128> mpt, did you get the email I fwded you btw?
<mpt> Oh, you’re referring to the future rather than the past, ok :-)
<seb128> yeah
<lool> cyphermox_: hey, around?
<lool> cyphermox_: QA is wondering which test plan to run with NM; would you mind listing whatever standard tests they should usually run there?
<lool> cyphermox_: see https://trello.com/c/iFoYYgij/138-ubuntu-rtm-landing-012-network-manager-tvoss-cyphermox-lool
<lool> brendand: ^ FYI
<lool> brendand: have also updated card
<mpt> seb128, I just discussed with jounih, and he said the border is going to be reverted so that it goes right to the screen edge
<seb128> mpt, \o/
<seb128> mpt, thanks!
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, oh ok, glad you could figure that out :)
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: i haven't yet. there seems to be something that messes up the state of qtubuntu-media when i don something from the gallery. i haven't figured out what that something is yet
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, oh interesting...let me know what you find out because maybe we can make qtubuntu-media more robust too so it's harder to get into such a state
<ted> bfiller, It looks like the camera is trying to use a file:/// URL? https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/fa49391c-487e-11e4-9f5f-fa163e4aaad4
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: so what seems to be the problem is loading the Video element with a Loader. When the Loader is reset (by setting sourceComponent = null) something gets messed up and from that point on I don't receive any more playback_complete events from the hub
<nerochiaro> after reloading the Video
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, this sounds like the same issue that we ran into with Unity itself and loading a NULL Audio component...it was a bug in the Audio component itself
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ping ricmm to see what the solution there was and if this is the same issue
<bfiller> ted: yes I think it uses that to call mediaplayer-app to playback a video
<bfiller> ted: does that need to change to use video:// now?
<ted> bfiller, Yeah, would probably be better if it used content hub though.
<ted> bfiller, That way if "Super Video Player" gets installed people could view it in that.
<bfiller> ted: content-hub? the video is in the Video subdir
<nerochiaro> ricmm: let me know when you have a minute please
<ted> bfiller, Well, it doesn't matter which directory it's in. But it is "viewing content" which is content-hub's problem space.
<ted> bfiller, For certain a video URL would work though.
<nerochiaro> ricmm: i'm having a problem with the state of the QML Video component when it is loaded and unloaded via a Loader, and jhodapp says you had a similar problem with the Audio component
<bfiller> ted: is there a related bug with that errors.ubuntu.com report?
<ted> bfiller, No, just going through all the bad URLs that get reported.
<ted> bfiller, https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=url-dispatcher-bad-url
<ted> bfiller, They're on a bunch of different projects though.
<bfiller> ted: thanks
<ted> Look at all the version numbers! ;-)
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hey, what's your ETA on landing silo 2?
<kenvandine> i hope today... but i might have a regression
<kenvandine> mzanetti, why?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: I need to land a change in system-settings too
<mzanetti> kenvandine: so just syncing with you.
<mzanetti> I'm also not entirely sure if I'll make it today... I would let you know before doing the merge
<kenvandine> mzanetti, ok, which branch is that?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: its in silo6, this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/sigstop-for-upstart/+merge/236112
<bfiller> popey: any chance you can upload a new calendar app today? the changes to sync-monitor have landed so it should be ready
<mzanetti> kenvandine: code looks good to me, I would approve it if it works fine in the silo
<kenvandine> mzanetti, ah... yeah
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i'm fine with that, thanks!
<popey> bfiller: i expected that and asked mirv to upload a couple of hours ago. I can't upload myself.
<bfiller> popey: cheers, thanks
<popey> np
<ricmm> nerochiaro: I did?
<ricmm> nerochiaro: walk me through, lets see
<nerochiaro> ricmm: i don't know if you did, that's what jhodapp said ;) basically I have a Component that has a Video element in it. I load this component from a Loader, and it play video just fine, and I get notified when the video is finished playing. However if I set the sourceComponent to null on the Loader, then reload the component with the Video in it, from that point on I never receive again playback complete signals
<jhodapp> nerochiaro, ricmm: not exactly the same, just seems very similar
<jhodapp> ricmm, this was from a couple of weeks ago...we were debugging why the extra dbus position() calls
<mterry> ted, OK...  I have something for you
<mterry> ted, and it's already exposed one indicator bug -- indicator-transfer has a datetime path for phone_greeter  :)
<ted> mterry, hah, blame charles ;-)
<ted> mterry, Cool
<ricmm> nerochiaro: thinking
<mterry> ted, lp:~mterry/+junk/u8-greeter-profiles has a work in progress -- still some debugging output and such which is why in a junk url -- menu content itself doesn't seem to change -- probably a bug still on my end.  But indicator icons do, which is how I saw the datetime/transfer bug
<ricmm> nerochiaro: how are you reloading the component with the video in it?
<ricmm> setting it to the loader's sourceComponent once more?
<ted> mterry, I have branches with different content, but I can't really land them unless QA can verify they fix the bug, which is why I need your patch :-)
<ricmm> also, do youreceive any signals at all? is it playing something?
<nerochiaro> ricmm: loader.sourceComponent = null, then later { loader.sourceComponent = myVideoComponent; loader.videoItem.source = "file://video/file.mp4" }
<nerochiaro> ricmm: something similar tothat
<mterry> ted, I'll have this cleaned up today I hope
<ogra_> ted, oh, so you land new features by pulling other peoples bugfixes into your branches ? clever :)
 * ogra_ grins
<sil2100> boiko: hey!
<boiko> hi sil2100
<sil2100> boiko: did you have a look at the recent dialer-app smoketesting results for ubuntu-rtm?
<boiko> sil2100: not really, sorry, is there a failure there?
<sil2100> boiko: especially in krillin we're seeing 3 failures
<sil2100> boiko: let me find you a link
<boiko> sil2100: ok, I fixed one failure in the MRs that are on rtm silo 3
<boiko> sil2100: let me check the other two
<jgdx> mzanetti, you have some conflicts in your reset branch. And did the test pass with the new backend? They might need a new way of asserting that the launcher was reset.
<nerochiaro> ricmm: after reloading the video plays, and i can play and pause the video fine
<mzanetti> jgdx: I don't think there are conflicts, but not sure about the tests
<jgdx> mzanetti, I'm looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-utopic-i386-ci/772/console
<jgdx> mzanetti, cd tests/autopilot && autopilot3 run ubuntu_system_settings # to go through the tests
<jgdx> pmcgowan, Wellark, how do you add apns on desktop? phonesim or files?
<mzanetti> jdstrand: ack, thanks
<ricmm> nerochiaro: what happens if you make the loader inactive during the operation
<ricmm> and only active after setting the source
<jdstrand> mzanetti: did you mean jgdx?
<jgdx> jdstrand, think so
<nerochiaro> ricmm: what do you mean by "inactive" ?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, I only tested on the phone
<mzanetti> jgdx: sorry
<mzanetti> jdstrand: ^
<mzanetti> I give up :D
<Wellark> jgdx: you need both
<jgdx> mzanetti, np, lol
<Wellark> jgdx: the default phonesim installation defines a configuration that comes up with multiple contexts
<jdstrand> mzanetti: hehe :)
<Wellark> you just need to make sure you online the modem
<jgdx> Wellark, cool, thanks
<Wellark> jgdx: the contexts also change the first time you call Refresh() from the ofono API
<Wellark> oh, wait. it was for Carriers
<Wellark> jgdx: anyway
<Wellark> jgdx: then you can either add more contexts by using d-feet
<Wellark> or if you want to drop files
<Wellark> stop ofono
<Wellark> and add/edit files under
<jgdx> Wellark, worked
<Wellark> jgdx: /var/lib/ofono/{imsi}/gprs
<jgdx> sweet
<Wellark> and start ofono again
<Wellark> jgdx: you can also simulate dualsim by using the org.ofono.phonesim.Manager interface me and jussi added to the ofono / object
<ricmm> nerochiaro: loader.active = false
<Wellark> you just need to fire up ofono-phonesim processes manually and provide them with a config
<ricmm> then your setup then loader.active = true
<nerochiaro> ricmm: ok, so basically load the loader only once and just make it active = false instead of sourceComponent = null ?
<jgdx> Wellark, right, I've had to do that before when working on sim services.
<ricmm> nerochiaro: yes, or if you do need to swap the loaded component then do the binding assignments while (!loader.active)
<jgdx> Wellark, seems dual sim for apn behaves much like the carriers page, though. So that's great.
<Wellark> jgdx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-network#Run_ofono-phonesim
<Wellark> jgdx: ok. cool. just be aware that the i-network testplan is a bit outdated as it does not tell how to use the phonesim.Manager interface
<Wellark> jgdx: so no ofono restarts required
<jgdx> ack
<Wellark> jgdx: https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/doc/phonesim-control-api.txt
<ted> ogra_, It's not a feature, it's a bug!
<ogra_> :D
<Wellark> jgdx: after having a quick chat with thostr_ you and I should have a quick HO to agree on the division of labor and the battle plan on the UI changes to the CustomApnEditor page
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, hey, is there anything I can do to help with bug #1365993 ?
<ubot5> bug 1365993 in webbrowser-app "Support download of albums as zip files from 7Digital" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365993
<jgdx> Wellark, yes, please
<Wellark> jgdx: in 5 minutes?
<jgdx> Wellark, yep
<Wellark> jgdx: marvellous!
<Wellark> jgdx: I will get you the link.
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: I just need to figure out mandel's branches he asked me to merge
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: it seems he wrote his email in a hurry and wasn't quite clear
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, ok, let me know if there’s anything I can do/test
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: let me create MPs of what he wrote and at least get reviews for them
<sergiusens> I don't have the knowledge for a good review there
<nerochiaro> ricmm: disabling the loader instead of unloading the component seems to do the trick
<nerochiaro> ricmm: not sure if it's the best thing in terms of memory usage, but it works
<ricmm> nerochiaro: I'm not sure that unsetting the component does anything
<ricmm> as it had already resulted in a creation
<ricmm> it just allows you to use the loader for *another* sourcecomponent or source
<ricmm> but it doesnt mean much to the existing instance of the Component you had already loaded through it
<ricmm> but I might be wrong
<nerochiaro> ricmm: doesn't it destroy the instance and free the memory ?
<ricmm> nerochiaro: you are right, it should delete the object
<ricmm> the active property does the same as the sourceComponent cycling tho
<ricmm> false -> active means a delete and re-incubation
<nerochiaro> ricmm: there has to be a difference, otherwise i don't see why it would break in one case and not in the other
<ricmm> maybe there is something blocking the deleteLater() when resetting the source
<nerochiaro> ricmm: but even if the Video object is stuck there, why that would prevent the new Video object to be able to receive signals ?
<ricmm> it shouldnt
<asac> seb128: ogra_: i someone cannot disable my calendar notifications.
<asac> seb128: ogra_: i have calendar app installed, i disabled the calendar in there
<ogra_> i someone ?
<ricmm> nerochiaro: reading through the code but I dont see anything obvious that would cause it to not delete correctly
<ricmm> :
<ricmm> :s
<asac> seb128: ogra_: but still the events are constantly reminding me
<asac> ogra_: somewhat :)
<asac> lol
<nerochiaro> ricmm: sorry, it's actually my fault, i mixed up "active" with "enabled". setting active false then back to true causes the same problem as unsetting the sourceComponent
<ricmm> right
<seb128> asac, don't get me started about the calendar ;-)
<nerochiaro> ricmm: so back to the start, why does it break ?
<ricmm> theres no enabled for loaders
<ricmm> so
<ricmm> there might be an issue with the QDeclarativeAudio instance then
<ricmm> can you see the duration?
<ricmm> that one is also a property, like position
<asac> seb128: if it helps, just use /msg and be frank :P
<seb128> asac, lol, read the log from friday evening on this channel if you want to see an argument about the calendar removal and the side effect :p
<asac> seb128: its not about removal
<asac> seb128: i have calendar installed and it still doesnt stop :/
<seb128> asac, but I think things are being worked on now, I saw mps today about moving the calendar syncing to the calendar application itself
<asac> seb128: does that include moving notification control somewhere?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> to the calendar itself
<asac> i think what i really lack is disabling notifications
<asac> i dont even have that feature with calendar installed it feels
<asac> or am i missing it somewhere?
<seb128> asac, not sure, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/split-calendar-and-contacts/+merge/230239 and there is a corresponding side on the calendar-app itself
<seb128> but I'm unsure all the bits landed
<seb128> and if the calendar-app got an update in the store yet
<seb128> where can we see what revision is included in the store?
<ricmm> nerochiaro: can you see both properties?
<ricmm> is it only position that fails to update?
<nerochiaro> ricmm: the problem is that I don't get the playback_complete event maninly
<nerochiaro> ricmm: i'm checking the properties now
<ricmm> nerochiaro: whats the name of the signal
<asac> seb128: hmm. good question. i think beuno might be able to help :)
<asac> beuno: how can seb128 find out which version of something is in the store?
<ogra_> i think there was a calendar landing in flight today
<nerochiaro> ricmm: core::ubuntu::media::Player::set_playback_complete_callback
<barry> kenvandine: the build of si 2.5 in the silo is not going well.  it seems to be incredibly slow which causes timeouts in the dbus connection to udm.  i've tried rebuilds several times.  maybe i'll get lucky soon (usually i get lucky after 1 or 2 rebuilds).  i'll keep trying but i wonder if there's something we can do about the silo/ppa to give it more juice to run the test suite more quickly.
<nerochiaro> ricmm: this is a signal that qtubuntu-media gets from the hub
<ricmm> I mean in QML
<ricmm> which signal as you using
<ricmm> that you are missing
<kenvandine> barry, i saw that... :/
<nerochiaro> ricmm: in QML it's Video.onStatusChanged , it never received the status MediaPlayer.EndOfMedia
<nerochiaro> ricmm: and that signal is implemented by qtubuntu-media, and it's emitted when qtubunut-media received the playback_complete signal from the hub
<barry> kenvandine: anyway, i will keep trying.  one thing we can do if we have to is to disable the problematic parts of the test suite during build and rely on autopkgtest to verify them.
<ricmm> nerochiaro: yup
<ricmm> sorry just not clear where the signal is dropped
<ricmm> is it actually not showing over the bus?
<ricmm> or is it being dropped client side
<nerochiaro> ricmm: it's not received by qtubuntu-media, but it's emitted by the hub
<nerochiaro> ricmm: as far as i can see at least
<ricmm> I mean do you see it with dbus-minitor
<ricmm> monitor
<nerochiaro> ricmm: i'll try that now
<ricmm> ok
<popey> bfiller: fyi, calendar r484 approved
<bfiller> popey: great, thanks
<ogra_> asac, ^^^^ there, new calendar
<seb128> does the location service requires a working SIM?
<asac> ogra_: so i just hit update apps and all will be good?
<ogra_> you should see a new calendar there, yes
<ogra_> not sure that has all fixes yet though
<asac> seb128: only if your wifi APs are not known
<asac> seb128: i have it working without SIM here in city centre
<asac> but if wifi isnt known you need cell info and for that you need sim
<ogra_> yeah, works fine on my mako without sim
<seb128> asac, my is using 100% cpu for 3 weeks, consistently between reboot and wipe/new image
<seb128> I wonder if that's because I've an invalid SIM in the phone
<ogra_> seb128, any trustdb crash files ?
<seb128> (it's a prepaid one which I bought while traveling and which seems not valid in France)
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hey, I pulled out that systemsettings change again because it doesn't seem to fix the reason that motivated it. so no need to pay attention for collisions any more.
<seb128> ogra_, no, ubuntu-location-service just eating cpu days and night
<ogra_> seb128, well, lool and tvoss are the location go-to guys
<ogra_> i have heard of that but i dont see it myself
<seb128> tvoss was looking at the 100% cpu issue 3 weeks ago
<seb128> I provided him a backtrace and debug info and he said he had an idea about the issue
<asac> seb128: good question. i think there is some aggressive logging still going on
<seb128> but nothing changed since
<asac> seb128: check with lool
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1358918
<kenvandine> mzanetti, thx
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358918 in location-service (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-location-serviced cpu usage spikes to 100% occasionally" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> is the cpu bug
<ogra_> well, only occasionally ... :P
<seb128> well, maybe my issue is different
<seb128> it has never been working for me, it keeps hitting full cpu accros reboots, wipe & bootstrap, etc
<nerochiaro> ricmm: i'm trying to see the signal with  dbus-monitor "interface='core.ubuntu.media.Player'" but I can't get anything. Am I using the wrong string or missing something else obvious ? (first time I use it on the device)
<seb128> ogra_, but yeah, I've a _usr_bin_trust-stored-skeleton.32011.crash
<seb128> ogra_, do you know if we have ddebs for the rtm archive?
<seb128> pitti, ^
<beuno> seb128, did you figure out how to find out the version in the store?
<seb128> beuno, no
<beuno> there's a few ways
<ogra_> seb128, i think we do, but not sure where
<seb128> beuno, well "version", is the store version related to the vcs commit number?
<beuno> seb128, it's up to the uploader
<beuno> how they version it
<beuno> the store doesn't know about VCSs
<seb128> beuno, is there an equivalent of the debian/changelog for clicks?
<beuno> seb128, there is a field for "what's new"
<beuno> so a more human-oriented
<seb128> k
<seb128> beuno, anyway, I found the version in the click scope view
<seb128> I guess then linking that to a vcs commit to see if a fix has been rolled out has no "magical solution"
<Laney> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/ exists
<dobey> seb128: be careful when reading the info in the scope. the "what's new" and "version" are from the store, so are for whatever the latest version in the store is, not necessarily what is installed.
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<dobey> and the "what's new" is a text field entry on the dev portal, not something in the click manifest, so we can't pull that locally :-/
<seb128> dobey, right, thanks for pointing it out!
<seb128> speaking about portal
<seb128> dobey, you might know, are the categories in the apps/click scopes coming from the server?
<seb128> is there a way to get those translated?
<seb128> dpm, ^
<beuno> seb128, they are, and they are being translate
<beuno> the portal will return a different language based on the header the request sends
<seb128> beuno, do you know if that's something we can contribute to?
<seb128> I'm using french and I only have english categories atm
<dobey> right, what beuno said
<dobey> seb128: they might not be translated into french yet?
<seb128> dobey, do you know where I can check? can I do the translations/contribute to them on launchpad?
<dobey> i have no idea what languages are on the server
<seb128> like do you pull from some public project?
<beuno> I'll find out where they are translated
<dobey> that's a beuno question
<seb128> beuno, thanks
<dpm> seb128, let me get you the bug. In summary, they're translated in the database, but recently we put them in LP
<dobey> those are all on the server. click scope just shows what the server gives in the response (and sends the Accept-Language header to tell the server to give us the translations)
<beuno> seb128, https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/trunk/+pots/click-feed
<beuno> seems to be where we pull from
<dpm> seb128, beuno, JamesTait is the man to talk to about translations for the store Departments
<dpm> yes, that's where we recently put the translations ^
<beuno> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex has more detail than you'll ever want if you care about the APIs themselves
<seb128> beuno, how often do you pull from? french is translated and that says those strings are there since 2014-09-19
<beuno> JamesTait, ^
<JamesTait> seb128, not all the translations are in devportal yet, because they're stored in the devportal DB and there's no automatic process yet to import them from .pot files or LP.
<seb128> JamesTait, but that's coming for e.g french?
<JamesTait> seb128, IIRC, we manually uploaded the translations for Spanish only, so far, but the others will be imported, manually or otherwise, as soon as we can.
<JamesTait> seb128, I appreciate it's not an ideal situation, but rest assured it is on my radar and flashing very brightly.
<beuno> seb128, so in conclusion, learn spanish.
<seb128> beuno, ola! ;-)
<seb128> JamesTait, k, thanks
<seb128> beuno, dobey: thanks as well!
<dobey> no problem
<dobey> seb128: that's portugese!
<seb128> bah, I'm screwed, the one spanish word I know is not spanish ;-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> seb128: it's hola in es and ola in pt :P
<seb128> oh, I see
<seb128> I'm french, we don't spell the "h" :p
 * popey wonders which "otel" seb128 is staying in at the sprint.
<seb128> popey, :-)
<ogra_> popey, lets hope e doesnt miss is flight else e needs to stay ome :)
<seb128> ogra_, you screwed it on the second word :p
<ogra_> gar
<seb128> :-)
<ogra_> :)
<nerochiaro> ricmm: i'm about to go out for today. can you email me a cmd line you would use to see the signals coming from the hub ? I can't seem to be able to filter them
<ricmm> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> ricmm: thanks
<ricmm> well actually maybe jim might be betterfor that
<ricmm> jhodapp: ^
<jhodapp> ricmm, missed him
<ricmm> jhodapp: can you send him that email?
<ricmm> you are better than me with dbus
<jhodapp> ricmm, I could, but I've never had to filter those before
<dobey> ogra_: waoh, did you suddenly become british?
<ogra_> lol
 * dobey pictures ogra_ as a yorkshireman https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo
<ogra_> i wouldnt mind the cigars and whisky :)
<dobey> heh
<ogra_> though i guess they have port
<dobey> ogra_: well, i'm sure we can have a glass of whisky at the sprint :)
<ogra_> ++  !
<dobey> heh
<JamesTait> seb128, http://pad.lv/1375922 - just so it doesn't get forgotten.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1375922 in Software Center Agent "Manually uploading translations for Departments and Highlights doesn't scale" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> ted: did you land changes that make file:// break? cause camera-app and video scopes both dont' work anymore
<cjwatson> jdstrand: could you test that ubuntu silo 4 fixes your click garbage-collection problems?
<ogra_> bfiller, camera works here
<seb128> JamesTait, thanks
<ogra_> (mako, latest utopic image)
<vitimiti> hi
<bfiller> ogra_: playing back a video from it doesn't
<cjwatson> dobey: just don't let ogra_ pour it
 * cjwatson learns from mistakes
<dobey> lol
<cjwatson> (sometimes)
<ogra_> cjwatson, lol
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hmm, my device is on rtm. would it be safe to do there?
<dobey> cjwatson: i'll let the bartender pour it :)
<ogra_> bfiller, oh, i didnt try video
<cjwatson> jdstrand: ubuntu-rtm silo 2 then
<cjwatson> jdstrand: GC should run at the next reboot after upgrading
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok, testing now
<ogra_> ** (process:2884): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'file:///home/phablet/Videos/sintel_trailer-1080p.mp4':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'file:///home/phablet/Videos/sintel_trailer-1080p.mp4' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<ogra_> bfiller, ted ^^
<ogra_> (from unity8-dash..log)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: oh, at first I didn't think it was working, but now I see that the garbage collection is happening after lightdm starts
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yes, it seems to have worked. I only have 109 files in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/*json and /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_*
<jdstrand> cjwatson: it was 260 before I rebooted
<jdstrand> a 2nd reboot is needed to remove them from the kernel, but that is expected
<jdstrand> I also noticed bug #1375938, which is mine
<ubot5> bug 1375938 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "remove cache files when removing profiles" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375938
<ted> bfiller, We removed the file:/// URLs. Yes, the video scope had two MRs that it needed, but only one was linked to the bug. Pawel is landing the other.
<cjwatson> jdstrand: excellent, thanks.  for my records, which image/device were you testing on?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: rtm, mako r63
<cjwatson> jdstrand: thanks
 * cjwatson wonders where logs from attempting to remove an app might go
<cjwatson> oh, duh, it'll be on the other end of packagekit won't it
<robotfuel> kenvandine: ping, do you know where can I get debug symbols for system-settings?
<nero_>  hello    wondering    when note  3  will have   ubuntu touch love
<nero_> can i use the  note  2    stuff  for install ubuntu touch   or will it  break  it
<dobey> !devices | nero_
<ubot5> nero_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nero_>   i a\lreally look  there  but    no luck at  finding   1
<nero_>    its like    1   ever made it  for   note  3
<pdxwebdev> Unknown CMake command "qt5_use_modules"???
<pdxwebdev> Everything says I'm using an old version of cmake but I'm at 2.8.12.2
<pdxwebdev> I'm trying to build a plugin in the system settings repo
<pdxwebdev> Ah, it looks like one does not build the plugins from their respective directories.
<pdxwebdev> nevermind
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-01
<MoPac> Hello. I'm hoping someone might know a tidbit of background on the upcoming BQ platform. My S3 just bricked to a final grave, and I'm interested in getting a phone now that could run Ubuntu when it's ready. Is the BQ Ubuntu version just going to be a current model that the software is certified on?
<kokoye2007> hello
<kokoye2007> hi all
<kokoye2007> who can help #ubuntu-keyboard build
<kurt_> do we have anything for showing volume, i'm wanting to see a rise and fall like a UV meter or some kind of gauge? I see nothing under QML types should I try html5?
<kurt_> gauge.
<kurt_> can we use source from qt nokia stuff? I need to add C++ to the QML so i imagine to nokia stuff may work.
<lotuspsychje> you all tested the omgubuntu app? its great!
<nhaines> I have not!
<lotuspsychje> and some news here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/ubuntu-phones-three-things-to-expect
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: try it mate, its pretty lightweight and interesting ubuntu news
<nhaines> Yes, I sent Joey-Elijah a note over G+ about a factual error in that story.  ;)
<lotuspsychje> oh :p
<nhaines> The error's still there. :P
<lotuspsychje> i also use the rss feed app for my favorite news
<nhaines> I kept OMG Ubuntu in my podcatcher until they stopped providing articles in the RSS feeds.  Then I dropped it.
<nhaines> I do check in a couple times a week though.
<nhaines> I'll have to play with the app next time I'm using Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> well omgubuntu is the best news site i could find..if you know others?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu fridge and ubuntu news arent so good
<jose> ?
<lotuspsychje> jose: whats up?
<jose> nothing, nothing.
<nhaines> I just try to stick with the mailing list for news.  :)
<nhaines> I moderate /r/Ubuntu so a lot of it passes through there too.
<lotuspsychje> found some new news: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2687847/ubuntu-touch-finalized-first-phones-coming-this-year.html
<nhaines> The article's completely wrong, too.
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> whats wrong on it exactly?
<lotuspsychje> well you guys are the devs, so knows best whats going on :p
<nhaines> Well, the news it reports on is from September 11th, so it's not new, but it also talks about Ubuntu being released to RTM which hasn't happened.
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> i also tested the new torrent app, also great
<nhaines> I haven't heard about that one.  What's it called?
<lotuspsychje> just dont know where the download folder is
<nhaines> Hehe, details.  :)
<lotuspsychje> hum
<lotuspsychje> its a green arrow down app
<lotuspsychje> forgot its name sorry
<kurt_> any good tutorials or source showing an ubuntu touch app useing qml and C++, all i find is for nokia
<kurt_> DowNow
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> with a torrents search inside , just great!
<kurt_> im trying it now lol
<lotuspsychje> someone should invent an easy ubuntu touch creator, so more apps come to life
<nhaines> I'd be surprised if there wasn't something like that for QML.  :)
<lotuspsychje> oh really
<lotuspsychje> if you find one lemme know :p
<lotuspsychje> im dying to make terminal apps, like nmap, links2 etc
<nhaines> Well, that you just do with ncurses.
<lotuspsychje> well im not really a dev/programmer so :p
<nhaines> Yes, but the alternative to using a library is to write your own library and use that instead.  :P
<nhaines> Besides, it's like learning a new language, or how to paint. :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> if someone show it in real life maybe
<lotuspsychje> or a real easy touch app creator
<nhaines> If I could learn German, you can learn Javascript.  :)
<lotuspsychje> hahaha, you make it all easy mate
<lotuspsychje> for now ill stay the happy touch user :p
<nhaines> At least with a programming language words only mean one thing ever. ;)  And you can practice in your web browser.
<lotuspsychje> kurt_: if you find the downloader folder let me know ok, so i can find my magazines
<lotuspsychje> i tryed find / magazine from terminal but shows me huge list
<kurt_> will do
<kurt_> cant you use the terminal to search by date modified throught the whole file system?
<kurt_> hahaha
<kurt_> just tap on the iteam afte its down loaded
<kurt_> inside the app stil and a list opens up then jpegs
<lotuspsychje> iteam?
<lotuspsychje> is that a picture app
<kurt_> ya what you download has a big green check mark next to it right
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> click on it?
<kurt_> ya
<lotuspsychje> oh lol, well it was a pdf i tested maybe thats why not opening?
<kurt_> then a list of whats inside the folder comes up
<kurt_> ah
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<kurt_> that is why not sure if we have a pdf reader yet
<lotuspsychje> i use the pdfjviewer for magazines
<kurt_> opens pictures
<lotuspsychje> but it doesnt open on extension yet
<kurt_> it just added it to my gallery app when i clicked on it
<lotuspsychje> you need to manually browse pdf on system
<kurt_> oh
<lotuspsychje> but also pretty lightweight pdf viewer
<kurt_> ill try to see where its stored
<lotuspsychje> its neat!
<lotuspsychje> think its in utilities
<kurt_> whats the password for full access in file manager
<lotuspsychje> the password you provided for your tablet
<lotuspsychje> you can set a password in system settings
<kurt_> i never set up one just a passcode number for the devolper mode
<lotuspsychje> then might be this number
<lotuspsychje> didnt test dev pass
<lotuspsychje> i use passphrase on the tablet
<lotuspsychje> and im being asked on filemanager and terminal
<kurt_> haha it is the number
<lotuspsychje> yeah you can choose pincode indeed
<lotuspsychje> i recently tested the clean phone to factory settings
<lotuspsychje> and was nice, puts ubuntu touch back clean state first use
<lotuspsychje> very neat also
<kurt_> clean phone?
<lotuspsychje> in its original ubuntu touch state yes
<lotuspsychje> like you just installed it
<lotuspsychje> systemsettings/reset device to factory settings
<lotuspsychje> brb
<kurt_> k
<_kaisoz_> hi there
<nhaines> hi!
<nhaines> Hmm.  Somebody here should tell me how to change the useragent string in the Ubuntu web browser.
<nhaines> So I can make an Amazon Cloud Reader webapp and put it in the store.
<dholbach> good morning
<_kaisoz_> normally, what's the usual time when I can find the developers here?
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning.  :)
<nhaines> _kaisoz_: usually about now... maybe another hour or so.
<_kaisoz_> ahh, I was wondering since AFAIK they are differents countries and probably they'll have different timezones
<dbarth> pitti: guten morgen; me again on the langpacks; the issue is fixed in utopic, thanks! can i get the same for rtm?
<pitti> bonjour dbarth
<pitti> dbarth: sorry, which issue?
<nhaines> kaxing: mostly EU business hours.  :)
<nhaines> Is there still a way to override the user agent string on the command line with webbrowser-app in utopic?
<dbarth> pitti: the accept-language headers in oxide, which end up being in .mo files
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<pitti> dbarth: ah, ok; hang on
<pitti> dbarth: hm, they aren't in the Launchpad exports on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+language-packs
<pitti> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/oxide-qt/+translations
<pitti> indeed, they aren't in RTM at all
<pitti> dbarth: I see it in the import queue; I approve them now, then tomorrow's automatic LP export should have them
<dbarth> pitti: perfect, thanks! i'll check tomorrow, but will consider that this test passes in my testing of oxide
<dbarth> cool
<pitti> dbarth: we'll autobuild new RTM packages tomorrow evening, so they won't make it onto a new image before Friday, I figure
<pitti> dbarth: but at least we can verify tomorrow afternoon that the .po files are in the new export
<dbarth> ok, noted
<kaxing> nhaines, hi?
<nhaines> kaxing: hi!
<kaxing> nhaines, did you find the solution for your question?
<nhaines> kaxing: nope!
<ogra_> pitti, seems we have a prob with phonesim ... scroll to the bottom of http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/262/artifact/clientlogs/dialer_app/syslog/*view*/
<pitti> ogra_: does this "init: sys_prop" tell anything to you?
<ogra_> pitti, that you try to use "setprop" as phablet user ?
<ogra_> (if thats the case we need some kind of dbus service to shouled this
<ogra_> *shield
<ogra_> )
<pitti> ogra_: what is "you" here? (I don't know what setprop is, I certainly don't use it in the phonesim setup scripts)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Vegetarian Day! :-D
<ogra_> pitti, hmm, ok
<pitti> ogra_: I grepped phonesim for setprop, no hit
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> well, something seems to try to set android rpoperties here
<pitti> ogra_: I suppose "init" is the session init
<pitti> perhaps that's some indicator trying to change the modem status directly with setprop or so?
<ogra_> hmm, i was assuming android init, but i think thjat shows up as "./init"
<pdxwebdev> Does anyone have a qr code scanning repo that would work for mako?
<nhaines> repo?
<pitti> ogra_: grepped ofono itself for setprop, also no hit (this could use something else than the setprop program, maybe through a library?)
<pdxwebdev> repository
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, looking closer i see pulse, might be the sound indicator ... thanks, i'll talk to rsalveti
<ogra_> (we still have dialer app issues though ... but thtas likely for a different reason)
<ogra_> pdxwebdev, what is a "qr code scanning repo" ?
<pitti> I suppose he means an app
<pdxwebdev> My apologies. I'm looking to scan qr codes using the camera on a nexus 4
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> pdxwebdev, "tagger"
<ogra_> search for it in the store
<pdxwebdev> sweet. thank you
<_kaisoz_> hi!
<mzanetti> jgdx: ping
<jgdx> mzanetti, pong
<robertopero> hi, Does anybody know how can I open the power/shutdown dialog on Ubuntu Touch in the emulator. If I push the F7 button the emulator freezes out.
<mzanetti> jgdx: hey, I commented on that branch...
<mzanetti> hope that's ok
<jgdx> mzanetti, what happened?
<jgdx> mzanetti, sure. Won't reset launcher work without this change?
<mzanetti> jgdx: yeah
<jgdx> ugh
<mzanetti> jgdx: you'd just need to remove the assertThat which checks for the mock call on the dbusmock
<mzanetti> jgdx: but then add some check that validates if dconf has been reset
<mzanetti> which is where I failed and gave up
<mzanetti> doesn't sound too hard, but... debugging AP is not my thing
<jgdx> mzanetti, right, should be straight forward
<jgdx> mzanetti, that assertion was pretty bad :P It's going to be much better now.
<jgdx> mzanetti, here you go https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher-test/+merge/236704
<mzanetti> jgdx: it misses the "items" key
<mzanetti> jgdx: to clarify, unity7 uses the "favorites" key to store launcher stuff, unity8 uses "items"
<mzanetti> jgdx: and I guess we'd need to change the key before in order to verify if resetting actually works :)
<mzanetti> s/key/value/
<jgdx> mzanetti, but the values of both keys are the same?
<jgdx> and they are both in com.canonical.Unity.Launcher schema
<mzanetti> jgdx: yes, they are both in the same schema, but have different values and different defaults
<jgdx> mzanetti, so we'll just check that both were reset. Right.
<mzanetti> jdstrand: if this version of systemsettings is ever intended to be used with unity7, yes, otherwise I'd say testing the "items" is enough
<mzanetti> agan!
<mzanetti> sorry jdstrand
<mzanetti> jgdx: unity8 doesn't touch the "favorites" at all
<jdstrand> hehe
<jgdx> mzanetti, ack, gimme two minutes
<jdstrand> I was like, "?"
<mzanetti> jdstrand: yeah, sorry.. I seem to be unable to not mix up jd<tab> and jg<tab>
<jdstrand> I do the same thing all the time. I need to force myself to do 3 chars then tab
 * jgdx should really consider changing his nick
<jgdx> it does noth rolleth of the tounge
<mzanetti> jgdx: it doesn't at all :)
 * mpt is slightly disappointed that nobody checked his algebra in bug 1373404
<ubot5> bug 1373404 in Ubuntu UX "No warning of high volume level" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373404
<jgdx> mzanetti, you want the fix or not
<jgdx> mzanetti, ;p pushed
<jgdx> r1098
<rsalveti> ogra_: android's init would show up as '(1)[847:init]init:'
<rsalveti> or similar
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, something in the sound setup seems to try to call setprop
<ogra_> as phablet user
<rsalveti> hm, setprop?
<rsalveti> maybe via hal
<ogra_> well, there are set_propery failures
<rsalveti> ogra_: which ones you saw?
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/262/artifact/clientlogs/dialer_app/syslog/*view*/
<ogra_> scroll down
<ogra_> (to the end)
<rsalveti> crap, vpn
<ogra_> (1)[842:init]init: sys_prop: permission denied uid:32011  name:af.recovery.mic_mute_on
<ogra_> (3)[842:init]init: sys_prop: permission denied uid:32011  name:af.modem_1.status
<ogra_> these two ... sometimes a few in a row
<ogra_> (orf the same one)
<rsalveti> right, let me see who is trying to set such properties
<rsalveti> but probably via a HAL
<ogra_> shouldnt that run as root ?
<ogra_> being a backend
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, hal is just a lib
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> if used by phablet, will be called as phablet
<cwayne> nik90: ping
<nik90> cwayne: hey :)
<cwayne> nik90: heya!  in the clock there was some part that showed sunrise/sunset for that day right?  did you use some API to get that?
<nik90> cwayne: yes in the old clock app I had that feature. I used the API in geonames.org to get that info for a location.
<cwayne> nik90: ah, perfect, thanks! :)
<matv1> lately i have been locked inside an app (any app apparently). ie not being able to swipe out of it or lauch a home view. Otherwise phone seems to remain functional.
<matv1> cant do anything except reboot though.
<nik90> cwayne: In case you are interested in qml code, -> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/clock/EasterEggModel.qml
<matv1> sounds familiar anyone?
<nik90> matv1: I have very rarely had that case.
<nik90> matv1: usually I just lock the phone and then unlock it which brings back swipe, access to launcher etc
<nik90> matv1: so I don't need to reboot the phone
<mzanetti> jgdx: I'm afraid this doesn't cut it yet... https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher-test/+merge/236704/comments/579961
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, I don't recall asking this to you before, but can clock app fix bug 1362078
<ubot5> bug 1362078 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock] Alarm volume slider should lose the hint and play the alarm sound while changing volume" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362078
<nik90> rsalveti: once your silos for the individual audio roles land?
<matv1> nik90 that doesnt do it for me lately. but i know what u mean
<matv1> nik90 if it happens again, what kind of logs might be usefull? if any?
<nik90> matv1: not sure, you will have to ask a unity8 developer for that
<jgdx> mzanetti, then I suggest we drop the assertions.
<nik90> mzanetti ^^
<barry> kenvandine: we have a built silo
<mzanetti> jgdx: I think a "simple" gsettings.setValue("items", "some other stuff") before the reset call would do...
<mzanetti> jgdx: however, putting "simple" in quotes because that's what I failed at
<mzanetti> nik90: ?
<matv1> nik90 okay thnx. Otherwise i will just report it against unity and see what happens. cheers fr the info
<nik90> mzanetti: sometimes an app just locks up and the user is unable to swipe out of it or launch the home view forcing a reboot of the phone.
<nik90> mzanetti: so matv1 would like to know which logs would be useful to help debug the issue.
<nik90> matv1: yw
<mzanetti> nik90: uh... does that happen with devel-proposed?
<mzanetti> nik90: or is this the promoted image?
<nik90> mzanetti: I have had it happen to me in rtm devel-proposed (very very rarely). Although for me, locking the phone and then unlocking it, brings back the unity launcher.
<matv1> nik90 mzanetti yes I am only on promoted images
<mzanetti> matv1: ah, I believe the fixes for that didn't make it to promoted yet
<mpt> jgdx, hi, could you check in the System Settings code for me, in the “Sound” panel, what is the name of the icon used at the left end of the volume slider?
<jgdx> mzanetti, oh right, that's easy.
<mzanetti> jgdx: unless you're not familiar with python syntax and AP doesn't let you print() anything
<kenvandine> barry, woot!
<jgdx> mpt, minIcon: "image://theme/audio-volume-low" – is that it?
<jgdx> mzanetti, it's actually printing if you fail the test :P
<barry> kenvandine: i'll start testing s-i on my end
<matv1> mzanetti aha i will have to be patient then. thnx
<rsalveti> nik90: yes, I'll get back to that once I land the volume changes (which is currently in progress)
<kenvandine> barry, thx, i have one more branch to add to it, but i won't rebuild s-i :)
<mpt> jgdx, aha. Is there an “audio-volume-none” or “audio-volume-muted” or something that could be used instead?
<mzanetti> jgdx: but not what I want to print :) just the line that failed. I tried to inject some meaningful stuff into that line but eventually gave up
<mzanetti> matv1: yeah, we fixed a bunch of those issues lately and I'm confident it shouldn't happen any more in the next promoted image
<barry> kenvandine: oh THANK YOU. it took me and my monkey army about a jillion rebuilds to get it to pass.  that ppa was slooooooooooooooooooow
<mpt> jgdx, it’s a little misleading to suggest that the left end of the slider is ~1/3 volume. :-)
<nik90> rsalveti: no worries, I just wanted to know if clock app would have the permission to change the alarm volume in the first place. Or would this be reserved to the sound indicator?
<mpt> jgdx, and indicator-sound looks like it uses an icon with zero waves rather than one
<kenvandine> jgdx, can i get a review?
<rsalveti> nik90: pulseaudio will export a dbus interface for that, now we just need to see if the app will be able to change that
<rsalveti> we might need to change some security related things, but I think it's doable
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/download_states/+merge/236443
<nik90> rsalveti: cool, thnx
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ i'd like to get that into silo 2 with the other update branch
<jgdx> mpt, good point..
<kenvandine> my other update branch makes the install all/pause all bugs more obvious... this fixes them :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, don't need to worry about such properties
<rsalveti> ogra_: but got a wi to clean that up at some point
<jgdx> mpt, yeah, low-zero
<jgdx> mpt, file:///usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/audio-volume-low-zero.svg
<mpt> jgdx, cool. Would you like a bug report for that?
<jgdx> kenvandine, you have a related bug?
<jgdx> mpt, that'd be great
<kenvandine> not that i've seen
<mterry> ted, updated greeter-profiles-test this morning with some small changes -- works slightly better now.  You sometimes get indicator content switches, but not always....
<ted> mterry, Ah, okay, it's in silo 13. I can rebuild it.
<mterry> seems like it takes a while for the menu content to update, oddly...
<mterry> ted, oh that branch has a merge conflict with trunk, let me update before silo is rebuilt
<mterry> ted, OK updated
<ted> mterry, Cool, building
<mpt> jgdx, reported bug 1376286
<ubot5> bug 1376286 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Slider minimum-volume icons differ in System Settings vs. Sound menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376286
<jgdx> mpt, thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, want me to try this on the device?
<jgdx> I can't seem to be able to download the debs (404)
<kenvandine> jgdx, something is wrong with jenkins... hang on
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you access the qa lab vpn?
<kenvandine> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/6604/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<kenvandine> if you can
<kenvandine> jgdx, that isn't the latest
<kenvandine> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/6614/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<jgdx> kenvandine, my vpn has been shaky lately
<jgdx> so no
<andrej__> Hi
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, seb128's testing it
<jgdx> kenvandine, I've looked through the code though. Excepts for the nits, it LGTM
<jgdx> mzanetti, pushed the thing we talked about
<mzanetti> jgdx: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> jgdx: verified and merged. thank you very much!
<jgdx> mzanetti, and thank you
<sergiusens> pitti: hey, do you know what the timeout for a DBus.Error.NoReply is and where it's configured?
 * sergiusens needs enlightenment
<ogra_> sergiusens, e17 ?
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> nah
<jgdx> sergiusens, I once found that 60 seconds was the timeout, and it's defined in whatever dbus client you use. Add a pinch of salt, though.
<jgdx> sergiusens, no, 25 seconds, sorry.
<sergiusens> jgdx: thanks
<pitti> sergiusens: it's usually 25 seconds
<pitti> sergiusens: a call can set a different one
<pitti> sergiusens: I don't know whether the default can be changed in /etc/dbus-1/system.conf
<ogra_> we should probably drop that to 5sec
<ogra_> (if it  can)
<ogra_> i find 25 exhaustingly long
<pitti> it's usually for accomodating dbus activation
<pitti> a daemon might need some time to initialize itself
<ogra_> yeah, but 25 sec ?
<ogra_> some service that takes this long for activation should probably rather be a daemon
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> ./dbus/dbus-connection-internal.h:#define _DBUS_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT_VALUE (25 * 1000)
<pitti> so that's a per-client default in libdbus (not the daemon), it can't be changed in a config file
<pitti> only per call
<pitti> or we'd have to change it globally
<sergiusens> pitti: ok, makes sense, thanks
<charly_> is java required to compile ubuntu-touch?
<qqz> trying to reboot into the bootloader or recovery mode by adb reboot bootloader/ recovery but my device always just boots the normal way.
<qqz> May it be locked in some way?
<dobey> qqz: can you not use the hardware buttons method to go to bootloader?
<dobey> mardy: still around?
<dobey> 2014-10-01 17:37:05,885 - DEBUG - ../../../../lib/SignOn/authsessionimpl.cpp 184 errorSlot QDBusError("com.google.code.AccountsSSO.SingleSignOn.Error.PermissionDenied", "Client has insuficient permissions to access the service.Method:getAuthSessionObjectPath")
<dobey> anyone know why that would happen? or how to debug it?
<barry> kenvandine: s-i 2.5 from the silo works well, although i did not test the integration with the new system-settings .Information() key.  i'll leave it to you from here on to test as necessary and publish the silo.  do ping me if you find any problems with si, want more testing, etc.
<taiebot> Anyone on r.264 looks like i have loss the ability to receive text messages. I am still able to send them and receive phone calls but i have not received some from my girlfriend. I am looking for someone here with r.264 to send him a text message to confirm. This looks like it was happening on r.263
<sergiusens> taiebot: don't you have access to a webportal for sending? My operator provides one
<sergiusens> to send to my operator
<sergiusens> 's operated sims
<taiebot> sergiusens: Not that i know. My provider is not that great (vectone) and it could be the reason that i cannot receive text that's why i want to confirm before reporting a bug.
<taiebot> sergiusens: i have already tested with my girlfriend and from all the text she send I have receive none of them.
<dobey> taiebot: try sending an sms to your own number from your phone
<sergiusens> that would work too :)
<dobey> wfm anyway
<sergiusens> taiebot: sms work fine here, so it has to be the operator or an operator specific bug
<dobey> on 263 on my n5
<dobey> although, just noticed that it's not showing the name from my address book for some people who did sms me recently
<dobey> anyway
<sergiusens> dobey: restart address-book-service or ping renatu before you do ;-)
<dobey> why am i having such trouble talking to online-accounts now :(
<sergiusens> dobey: seems to be an eds/address book race
<renatu> dobey, a fix was released today
<taiebot> Ok it worked could it be that if my phone is in deep sleep the service is not trigger.
<dobey> i guess mardy is already gone :-/
<vitimiti> Hi
<kenvandine> barry, thx
<dobey> kenvandine: do you have any idea how to debug this permissions problem talking to onlin-accounts?
<kenvandine> dobey, sorry... no idea
<qqz> dobey: no it is a GT-I5700
<taiebot> I have tested this myself and it seems to work as expected. The way i did it. In /usr/share/ofono/scripts . i typed ./send-sms /ril_0 myphonenumber mymessage 0. and i correctly receive my message
<qqz> boot buttons for booting into the bootloader are not documented
<nhaines> qqz: they're hardware-dependant.
<qqz> yes, I know but I did not see any docs for a GT-I5700
<qqz> simply try it with some of them?
<dobey> is there a community build for that device already available? or are you trying to port to it?
<qqz> no I am just trying an existing build; will not care if the device will be usable as telephone or not; just wanna use it as dictionary
<qqz> the device is very old; it did not even support adb backup ...
<dobey> i don't know what to tell you then. i don't think a recent built of ubuntu touch will run on it, and i'm guessing the port is not maintained
<qqz> well I had been here some time ago and we found that it would be worth a try
<qqz> as long as the code is compiled for armhf I guess it should work; do not care if all device drivers are supported.
<dobey> well, some drivers are necessary
<dobey> even if the phone radio or bluetooth isn't ones you want
<qqz> unfortunately none of the documented key combinations do work.
<qqz> well could look at how the kernel modules are called
<qqz> http://pastie.org/9610855
<qqz> may it be that the magic key combination or the adb reboot bootloader are blocked by some constraint which limits the device to be used with a certain provider only (am not absolutely sure whether this is the case).
<qqz> would be nice to know at least what needed to be done to make that device usable, if so.
<dobey> i have no idea really. sorry :-/
<qqz> whom to ask?
<ichigo-roku> Hi
<ichigo-roku> Is that possible to disable the vibration each time I tap on something in Ubuntu Touch ?
<kenvandine> ichigo-roku, you can turn it off for the keyboard
<kenvandine> but i don't think you can turn it off for everything
<ichigo-roku> kenvandine, Yes I turned it off for the keyboard. I really hate when my phone vibrate for almost each tap
<ichigo-roku> Thanks for your help
<kenvandine> maybe that should be a setting :)
<kenvandine> ichigo-roku, you can file a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<kenvandine> ichigo-roku, can't promise anything will happen, but couldn't hurt
<kenvandine> if the toolkit used a setting, i could add it to system-settings
<ichigo-roku> kenvandine, OK thanks
<kenvandine> ichigo-roku, no problem
<mardy> dobey: I'm around now, but briefly :-) Please tell me :-)
<dobey> mardy: i'm setting 2014-10-01 18:14:25,321 - DEBUG - ../../../../lib/SignOn/authsessionimpl.cpp 184 errorSlot QDBusError("com.google.code.AccountsSSO.SingleSignOn.Error.PermissionDenied", "Client has insuficient permissions to access the service.Method:getAuthSessionObjectPath")
<dobey> mardy: not sure why it's happening or how to debug it. just started happening for me today :-/
<mardy> dobey: looks like you don't have the "accounts" apparmor policy
<dobey> mardy: is that needed for an unconfined app?
<mardy> dobey: ops, now I notice, that this is not from apparmor but from signond
<dobey> yes
<dobey> there are no DENIED in syslog for it either
<mardy> dobey: can you set the logging level to 2 in /etc/signond.conf and try again? Then please paste me the last part of the syslog
<dobey> Oct  1 19:15:51 ubuntu-phablet signond[6664]: Process "com.canonical.payui_payui_0.3.25" access to "unconfined" DENIED
<dobey> mardy: i guess that's the line you're looking for?
<mardy> dobey: a bit more than that, I hope that somewhere the ACL is printed
<dobey> Oct  1 19:15:51 ubuntu-phablet signond[6664]: ../../../../src/signond/accesscontrolmanagerhelper.cpp 81 isPeerAllowedToUseIdentity "Access control list of identity: 11: [].Tokens count: 0#011"
<dobey> that?
<mardy> dobey: yes!
<mardy> dobey: so, it seems that when the U1 plugin creates the account, it doesn't add "unconfined" to the ACL
<dobey> did something change yesterday/today with ACLs?
<dobey> hmm
<mardy> dobey: no, we haven't had updates of signond since weeks
<mardy> dobey: ah!!!
<mardy> dobey: the signon-apparmor-extension package was not installed, so in practice no ACL controls were made
<dobey> so why is it only happening now, and was working fine for me when i was furiously testing payui on monday and yesterday morning?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> and that's in the image now?
<mardy> dobey: it must have been added to the seed in these days
<mardy> dobey: I cannot check now, but most likely that's the case
<mardy> dobey: you should see a mention of apparmor in the logs
<dobey> yes it's installed in the image
<dobey> ii  signon-apparmor-extension                            0.1+14.10.20140521-0ubuntu1                 armhf        AppArmor access control extension for signond
<dobey> mardy: so what do i need to do now to fix this? shouldn't i get a UI pop up to ask for access to be added?
<mardy> dobey: so, that's the reason; we need to fix the U1 plugin to add that token to the acl
<mardy> dobey: I'm not sure that works for "unconfined" apps, but it actually should...
<dobey> mardy: if i make the app be confined, would it work?
<mardy> dobey: does the PayUI use the OnlineAccounts.Client module (the Setup element) to request access to the U1 account?
<mardy> dobey: the simplest fix is make the U1 account plugin add "unconfined" to the ACL when the account is created
<dobey> mardy: not exactly. it's using libubuntuoneauth
<dobey> mardy: i guess this is a problem for the scope now too as well, though?
<dobey> hmm, no, the scope seems to work still, so i guess it's ok
<mardy> dobey: weird... if the ACL is empty, it's strange that the scope works...
<dobey> well, according to the logs it's working
<dobey> i guess maybe because it's not a click, and doesn't have a .application file
<dobey> no idea though
<dobey> mardy: have a link to example code for how to add the ACL when account is created?
<elopio> ping ted.
<elopio> do you have some time to talk again about a temp home dir?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1376423
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376423 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "There is no easy and future-proof way of starting an app in a clean environment" [Undecided,New]
<ted> pong elopio
<elopio> ubuntu-qa, thomi and balloons: ^ feel free to also comment that bug.
<ted> I kinda disagree with your statement there.
<ted> "In the past we were able to get a reasonably clean environment setting the value of $HOME to a temporary directory."
<ted> That was always a bad idea.
<mardy> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/view/head:/online-accounts-ui/module/OAuth.qml#L67
<ted> elopio, Why can't you just wipe the device for a clean environment?
<elopio> ted: that's clear for me now.
<ted> That's really the only way it's really "clean"
<elopio> ted: we are not always testing on phones, we also need to test on dev machines.
<dobey> hmm
<elopio> ted: and some of the devices we are using are also the ones we dogfood.
<ted> elopio, Okay, in a container.
<elopio> it's bad to have to reset them every time.
<ted> elopio, dog fooded devices can't ever be clean.
<elopio> ted: a container can be a good solution.
<ted> I'm hoping people don't use that for real testing.
<elopio> ted: not for something like running the whole suite to decide if a version is promoted or not.
<elopio> but we need to use the dogfooding devices to check that a new test we added works.
<elopio> or to debug a test that started failing.
<elopio> otherwise we would need two devices. Of every model.
<mardy> dobey: sorry, that was QML; the code that needs changing is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-credentials/trunk/view/head:/libubuntuoneauth/keyring.cpp#L161
<ted> But, you'll need to wipe it to land the silo with the new test, no?
 * balloons settles in
<ted> So you kinda need a device you can wipe of every model you care about.
<mardy> dobey: add a info.setAccessControlList(QStringList() << "unconfined");, or something like that
<dobey> mardy: ok
<elopio> ted: that's for the silo testers.
<ted> Don't we silo MRs for tests?
<elopio> they are not necessarily the same as the dogfooders or automation devs.
<balloons> ted, we do need a way to run tests sanely as a developer or test writer too
<ted> Sure, but those folks don't need a clean test environment either.
<elopio> ted: I didn't get that last question. But I think you would agree that any solution we find, needs to be easily runnable from a dev machine. Do we agree there?
<balloons> but you can argue about whether the test or the test harness should prep the environment
<ted> I'm just saying that we're not going to get "clean" on a device that isn't wiped.
<ted> It's always going to be sullied in some way.
<elopio> ted: maybe we could get a container on a device that is not wiped
<ted> Or there's enough of a chance that it could be that it's not a "result" just a checkup.
<balloons> at the very least the test shouldn't be polluting, while still allow us to setup at least the parts we are responsible for correctly
<elopio> and generally we will run on an unwiped device just a small subset of tests.
<elopio> maybe for that case we don't need a perfectly clean environment. Just something that doesn't delete all the photos I took yesterday.
<ted> Sure, the testing shouldn't be destructive.
<dobey> elopio: can you not run the tests in a schroot?
<balloons> right.. I feel like for the things the app reads and writes, we should be able to control and initialize and clean up well
<elopio> ted: but we need to test the behavior of the gallery app without existing tests. So we need to have an environment that temporarily doesn't see any photos.
<elopio> dobey: I think we could. Here we just want to start the discussion of which is the right way.
<elopio> we need to take into account how slow it is, because if it takes 10 minutes to run two tests, tests are not going to be run often enough.
<ted> Sure, so I think that a chroot is an option.
<ted> I like creating another user for the tests.
<balloons> right.. if the test harness creates the environment, the setup is not easy
<ted> That creates a cleanish environment for that user.
<elopio> but if we find a way to do it in a reasonable amount of time, it works for me.
<ted> If it's a system image based device, then the new user should be very clean.
<dobey> ted: or just run them as "guest" user
<dobey> ted: and everything gets destroyed on logout
<balloons> elopio, well technically adt-run is more or less there, as it sets up the env for it's tests
<elopio> ted: so if the solution is creating another user for the tests, we need to start working on reducing the amount of time it takes unity to start or on launching apps without unity.
<ted> dobey, Yeah it'd be roughly the same, but I dont' think we'd want automatic delete like guest does.
<elopio> but that's also a perfectly valid option.
<balloons> there was issues with just jumping to another user, but the apparmor stuff too would be easier
<balloons> I know jamie preferred that route
<dobey> ted: then a scrhoot is probably the best thing (and i think that's what adt-run uses anyway)
<ted> elopio, I can't think of anyone that doesn't want U8 to start faster, but I don't think that blocks working on a new user based solution.
<elopio> dobey: adt-run can use anything. lxc, schroot, ssh into a real or emulated device, or even just run on the local machine.
<dobey> an lxc/chroot with nested apparmor support would be more in the right direction
<elopio> dobey: that's something I like.
<elopio> then we need to talk about a virtual framebuffer for MIR, and an easy command that fires up the lxc with all the app armor rules and upstart vars that we will find on ubuntu touch.
<jdstrand> you can't run click apps confined in lxc
<jdstrand> not yet anyway. that needs the apparmor stacking work to be completed, which we are working on
<elopio> jdstrand: welcome to the party :) I'm glad you are here, sorry for not pinging you before.
<jjohansen> well you can but it takes some work, and won't be generally supported yet
<balloons> jdstrand, welcome indeed :-)
<jjohansen> you have to turn off the existing apparmor mediation on lxc, and setup an apparmor policy namespace for the lxc container
<elopio> all we are asking is for a blessed way to start apps for testing. And get this blessed way under automated tests so we can rely on it working forever.
<jjohansen> then you can in fact do it
<elopio> I don't know if the solution should live in ubuntu-app-launch, upstart, autopilot, phablet-tools, or something else.
<jdstrand> elopio: for it to work forever in lxc, you need to wait for our 15.04 work. maybe something could be done like jjohansen mentioned, but thinking that wouldn't work fantastic
<dobey> elopio: emulator? :)
<balloons> so this does seem to push everything into the harness. Should the tests then be 'dumb'?
<jjohansen> elopio: sorry I can only offer you a shim atm, I won't promise it will work forever
<jdstrand> what about the emulator?
<ted> elopio, I don't think you need anything in Mir really, it already supports nesting for the system compositor case.
<jjohansen> jdstrand: it works fine, I use it all the time, there just isn't any tooling around it so it is a pita
<dobey> elopio: can you not create/destroy emulator instances and run the tests inside the emulator?
<elopio> emulator is also an option. But the apps will eventually work on desktop too
<jdstrand> jjohansen: sure, that is what I meant be not working fantastic-- would have to do the tooling etc and then it would be tossed out down the road
<elopio> it would feel weird to launch an emulator that emulates your actual development device. But if it's fast and reliable, I'm also ok with that.
<dobey> elopio: well, that's all a chroot is
<jjohansen> jdstrand: ah okay, yep
<dobey> elopio: when we get to a converged state, i would expect the emulator to be able to have layouts for tablet and other things as well as phone.
<jdstrand> so, I've been welcomed to the party, but what is the topic of the discussion at this party exactly?
<dobey> if it doesn't then the emulator itself loses a lot of usefulness
<elopio> dobey: I guess you would be able to choose if you want to run on a brand new and clean chroot, or on your real machine with the risk of affecting your contests.
<elopio> *contents
<ted> jdstrand, Creating a way to run tests, with mock data, in a semi-clean fashion on a dogfooding device.
<elopio> that's also fine by me.
<balloons> I feel like the tests should be a bit better behaved and not offload everything to the runner, imho. I'm somewhat concerned about the idea of only being able to run tests in an isolated enviornment
<jdstrand> we are supposed to also gate on the emulator working correctly. we don't now, but that is planned aiui
<dobey> elopio: we can already do that though :)
<balloons> jdstrand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1376423
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376423 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "There is no easy and future-proof way of starting an app in a clean environment" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> balloons: ok, so this is a continuation of our discussion
<balloons> jdstrand, it's a continuation and evolution of Matla discussions yep
<jdstrand> (longtime discussion)
<elopio> dobey: but we don't have a way now to get the same environment you would get on ubuntu-touch from a chroot.
<balloons> and before matla :-)
<elopio> at least not easily.
<jdstrand> I maintain that creating a new user is the likely the easiest short term solution
<elopio> we need to launch the apps with ubuntu-app-launch, and that's not currently possible without unity, I think.
<dobey> elopio: well, that's what the emulator is; or you could download the image and unpack it, and use that as the chroot
<elopio> and if we need to start unity, then it's slow.
<dobey> ubuntu-app-launch works fine without unity
<jdstrand> once we have lxc stacking, we should be able to leverage lxc for this more easily
<elopio> dobey: it doesn't work on an xvfb. We need to do some extra work to get it set up.
<elopio> which is fine. As long as that extra work is encapsulated on a simple API call, with the API being maintained by the devs that will eventually break it.
<dobey> elopio: not sure what you're missing there, but it works fine inside my lxc while redirecting DISPLAY to my host
<dobey> oh, well it used to. maybe it doesn't any more
<balloons> jdstrand, I too am curious about blockers for the new user route
<elopio> dobey: so there are two more or less related problems. Run tests in a virtual X, and then run the tests with a clean home.
<dobey> "unable to setup cgroup"
<dobey> which i guess is the apparmor nesting problem
<balloons> if we created a new user, could we simply start the app outside of unity running?
<elopio> dobey: and what you are finding is what has brought us to an unmanageable mess. There are simple solutions that work at some point.
<elopio> we put them on the test set up, and then they stop working.
<elopio> the solution to get them back to green is again simple, so we do it.
<dobey> elopio: welcome to the joy of developing things on top of a moving target
<elopio> and that has happened for a long time, so the solution is now not simple, nor clean, and will keep breaking.
<balloons> ^^ that is the primary concern.. the complexity only continues to grow
<elopio> dobey: it wouldn't be hard at all to make sure the solution keeps working always. We just need to make sure that it's tested when releasing new app armor rules, new upstart versions, new container versions. All the weird details will be encapsulated behind a single call.
<elopio> we just need to find which is the team that has to implement that testability API.
<elopio> currently I don't know. I think that ted and jdstrand agree that a clean environment means a new user.
<ted> So I'm with jdstrand on creating a new user
<balloons> right.. if there's one proper way to do it, we can test it and keep it working
<elopio> if that's the case, where do we put a script that gives us that new user with an env as close as what we will see on ubuntu-touch as possible?
<ted> I think you can steal the code from the guest account setup, and do basically the same thing.
<elopio> ted: but I don't want to steal code and duplicate it on every test suite set up.
<dobey> elopio: it is hard to make a solution that always works, because requirements change, and we get better at doing things. as that happens, stuff will stop working in the same way.
<ted> Basically you create the new user and then poke lightdm to autologin as that user the next time it runs.
<balloons> elopio, related, would we take the new user concept to the desktop and other platforms as well (instead of mocking)?
<ted> Basically a new device at that point.
<elopio> I want to just make a single call, and that call to be the same on all the set ups.
<dobey> dwim()
<balloons> dobey, right.. we have helpers that elopio has maintained for some time to improve the backend and keep things working without breaking tests, all while letting us do simple things
<balloons> I would invision this to be more or less the same
<elopio> ted: I like how it sounds, and on the test clean up we can reset lightdm to the real behaviour and delete the new user.
<dobey> right. it's a matter of getting all the brains in the same room and coming up with something that is implemetable, maintainable, and pushes things further in the right direction
<ted> elopio, Correct and you can also suck up the whole home directory as test artifacts on failure.
<ted> You'll get the upstart logs, etc all for free without having to know which to grab.
<balloons> all good stuff
<elopio> if we all agree that's the best solution, then we can start thinking of where to maintain that fixture. And the next problems we will find, like restarting unity.
<ted> To be clear, you won't be restarting unity. You'll be logging out the current user and logging in the new one.
<elopio> I guess we will be able to call the same fixture from an LXC, schroot or emulator. So it sounds independent from the test runner.
<ted> Which, in effect, restarts unity.
<elopio> ted: oh, but then if I run it on the machine where I'm writing the tests, the IDE and everything will be closed.
<elopio> can't we start an additional user session?
<ted> In theory, but you'll be testing Mir in a new way there today.
<ted> In the long run that should work, but I'd imagine you find interesting bugs today.
<balloons> ahh that was the issue.. I couldn't remember the ! with a new user
<elopio> well, I'm not too concerned about how hard would it be. If that's the right(tm) solution, then we look for resources to implement it and while it's done we can keep maintaing our hacks.
<balloons> it needs to happen for MIR anyway.. right, we can be a catalyst
<elopio> well, I think that it's an essential feature for upstart, ubuntu-app-launch, app-armor, mir and unity to provide these testability features we are requesting.
<dobey> ted, elopio: well, you should be able to just run a second X session as the new user too. you don't need to log out the current user. you just need to run the session for the new user somewhere
<elopio> it doesn't sound to me like we are spoiled and want extra easy things. I might be wrong, because I'm spoiled :)
<dobey> not sure how you do that with mir though
<ted> elopio, Everyone thinks their features are essential :-)
<ted> dobey, Ubuntu system compositor
<elopio> ted: yes, but we have a better argument. If we don't test everybody else's features, they will break :D
<dobey> we had to drink from a rolled up newspaper!
<ted> elopio, I think of it the other way, if you don't test I don't have more bugs to fix! ;-)
<elopio> funny guy.
<elopio> ;)
<elopio> ok, I'll put all this discussion on a paste and link it to the bug.
<elopio> it will be open I guess for a couple of weeks before we decide a course of action.
<balloons> ted, lol.. no bugs found, no bugs to fix ;-)
<dobey> if you're going to paste it, just paste it in the bug report
<dobey> don't link to pastebins in bug reports
<elopio> I guess kgunn and the ci-team would also like to be involved in the discusssion.
<dobey> pastebins can expire
<elopio> dobey: ack.
<ted> elopio, Probably a session for the next sprint, seems to align with your timelines.
<elopio> thanks everybody for your time. And don't worry, we will keep bothering you
<balloons> ted, most certainly it will be discussed at the sprint ;-) live and in person means I hope we have a solution by the end eh?
 * ted looks to see what weapons he can pack in his suitcase
<ted> :-)
<ted> "solution"
<dobey> balloons: if solution is "drink more beer" then maybe
<balloons> a possible solution!
<ted> Honestly, I think what we have is reasonable, it's more a matter of working out the details at this point.
<pdxwebdev> Which package to edit the "pull down menu" feature
<pdxwebdev> ?
<pdxwebdev> Where you slide from the top of the screen to see transfers, networks, etc.?
<nhaines> That's part of Unity 8.
<nith1210> Kinda love that the connected Wifi is green now. Orientation switching doesn't seem to be working for me today.
<cwayne> is there an easy way to not have click-buddy leave a bunch of stuff in my src dir
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-02
<ahoneybun> would it be wrong to make a omgubuntu app? I know there is a webapp, but a app like a rss reader?
<ahoneybun> I know there is a rss app as the core app but can you add rss feeds to it?
<sergiusens> ahoneybun: yes you can
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
 * nhaines took a nap around 6pm and just woke up!  -__-
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Farm Animals Day! :-D
<andrej_> Hi
<andrej_> anybody knows answer to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/531068/cant-run-ubuntu-core-app-from-ide-on-the-device ?
<popey> zbenjamin: ^
<zbenjamin> andrej_: don't you get the question if you want to override the installed app?
<andrej_> zbenjamin: which question?
<zbenjamin> andrej_: the most recent version of the SDK should open a dialog that asks you if you want to override the installed app, if you press Yes it continues
<zbenjamin> andrej_: also in the runsettings you can set a checkbox so it always overrides
<andrej_> zbenjamin: no. I already suspect that I'm not running the lates Ubuntu SDK
<andrej_> zbenjamin: how do I verify that?
<zbenjamin> andrej_: are you on trusty or on utopic?
<andrej_> trusty
<andrej_> zbenjamin: trusty
<zbenjamin> andrej_: and you use the sdk ppa?
<andrej_> yep
<andrej_> zbenjamin: yep
<vitimiti> Hi
<zbenjamin> andrej_: dpkg -l | grep qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<andrej_> zbenjamin: today I removed Ubuntu SDK completely and installed again to make sure it's the latest one, but it probably still isn't
<zbenjamin> andrej_: thats the most recent one 3.1.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu1~0trusty1
<zbenjamin> thats already pretty old, maybe the newest features did not yet land on trusty
<zbenjamin> andrej_: if you want bleeding edge you can also use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development
<andrej_> zbenjamin: this is my output: ii  qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu                               3.1.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu1~0trusty1              amd64        Ubuntu plugin for Qt Creator IDE ii  qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common                        3.1.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu1~0trusty1              all          Common data files for the Ubuntu plugin for Qt Creator IDE
<andrej_> zbenjamin: thanks, I'll try that
<andrej_> zbenjamin: I don't like the idea of upgrading to an unstable OS
<zbenjamin> andrej_: yeah thats why we have the ppa's
<vitimiti> andrej_, it's not that unstable, I'm using it and I'm kind of disappointed that I can't find much to complain about
<zbenjamin> andrej_: but the release to that ppas is manually so if there is heavy load on us its possible that not all updates land immediately
<andrej_> zbenjamin: should I remove the old PPA?
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: andrej_: we all use it for daily work
<zbenjamin> andrej_: keep it
<zbenjamin> andrej_: not sure if the devel ppa has all packages
<vitimiti> Yeah, it's really stable for a pre release
<andrej_> zbenjamin: in recent years  I settled to use only LTS releases. The others I call unstable :-P
<andrej_> zbenjamin: so I need to add the PPA and run apt-get update? Or rempove ubuntu-sdk, add PPA and install?
<zbenjamin> andrej_: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
 * zbenjamin usually runs apt-get dist-upgrade
<vitimiti> Is there an option in the Ubuntu SDK to create a header with the license you want every time I create a file?
<andrej_> zbenjamin: I added the PPA sucessfully, but apt-get update produces errors: W: Zlyhalo stiahnutie http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Zlyhalo stiahnutie http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<andrej_> zbenjamin: I started the updated ubuntu-sdk and got the dialog indeed. After clicking yes, I get:
<andrej_> zbenjamin: Sdk-Launcher> Launcher PID: 3528 Sdk-Launcher> Uninstalling already installed package (--force-install) Sdk-Launcher> Uninstalling the application failed
<zbenjamin> andrej_: hmm seems i need to hack some more on that part, as a workaround you could disable the uninstall step in /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_device_applaunch.py i think
<andrej_> zbenjamin: I have opened the file. Which lines should I comment out?
<zbenjamin> andrej_: search for that string " Uninstalling already installed package "
<zbenjamin> andrej_: there should be a call to pkcon right next to it
<andrej_> zbenjamin: I commented out the 'else' branch and the application really seems to have installed, but it looks like this: http://disk.jabbim.cz/dl/deb73476ae78b9f4475bb877ea4c3a0d/542d274b/ondrejandrej@jabbim.sk/dl.png
<zbenjamin> andrej_: that is a packaging error
<zbenjamin> andrej_: it cannot find your qml file
<zbenjamin> andrej_: was that app already packaged for click? or do you work on it?
<andrej_> I downloaded it right now by bzr branch and didn't touch any file
<andrej_> zbenjamin: ^
<zbenjamin> andrej_: which branch is that?
<andrej_> I have run bzr branch lp:dropping-letters
<zbenjamin> andrej_: seems its not really meant to be packaged with click
<zbenjamin> andrej_: but you can change the exec line in the desktop file to qmlscene dropping-letters.qml
<andrej_> zbenjamin: BTW I wouldn't mint running it on Desktop, but it tells me "module QtQuick version 2.3 is not installed"
<andrej_> zbenjamin: BTW I wouldn't mind running it on Desktop, but it tells me "module QtQuick version 2.3 is not installed"
<zbenjamin> andrej_: ok, so it only runs on utopic  ;)
<zbenjamin> but try to change the desktop file
<andrej_> zbenjamin: I changed the exec line and it works! But I sounds are not working. AFAIK this is supposed to be already working
<gatox> seb128, hi.... i replied to this branch a couple of days ago: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/display-errors/+merge/235037 let me know if i need to do something else
<seb128> gatox, I was waiting to reply to my "do we have a design for the strings used?" which you didn't
<gatox> seb128, no as far as i know
<seb128> we should?
<gatox> seb128, we probably should...
<gatox> seb128, i'm going to start testing the other 2 branches... i proposed them before actual testing on a device... because asking around, having CI to build the branch was the ony way to get the DEBs
<seb128> gatox, k, did you look if you work conflicts with the changes kenvandine is working on?
<gatox> seb128, no... i didn't look abouot that... i saw a branch from him landed the other day... i think there is no conflicts between mine and his branches, but i'll merge to be sure
<seb128> gatox, well, seems like he landed his work, so I guess just make sure you rebase on trunk
<gatox> seb128, yes
<andrej_> zbenjamin: Maybe I should commit the dropping-letters.desktop with the altered line so that the app runs properly. Should I?
<gatox> seb128, so... about the first branch and the strings thing... should we do somethign about that? or is that branch ok?
<seb128> gatox, let me give it another look/test on the device
<zbenjamin> andrej_: no idea, i don't know how its normally packaged and if its normally installed using a debian package
<gatox> seb128, ack
<gatox> seb128, i'm working on the second one and check why is not working
<seb128> k
<seb128> gatox, did you confirm what I wrote?
<gatox> seb128, yes
<seb128> good :)
<mzanetti> jgdx: hey, here's another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/drop-reboot-label-in-launcher-reset/+merge/236876
<jgdx> mzanetti, it doesn't need to reboot anymore?
<mardy> cwayne: hi! Do you have time to debug that ACL issue?
<mzanetti> jgdx: not after the branch linked in the description has landed
<jgdx> mzanetti, neat
<gcollura> why is system settings app startup animation different? and how? :)
<jgdx> gcollura, look at [1] and [2]. [1] https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09996.html [2] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1376242
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376242 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Launching System Settings doesn't use the most appropriate splash screen" [Critical,Fix released]
<gcollura> jgdx, is that a bug? I though it was a feature!
<gcollura> ok sorry
<jgdx> gcollura, it's a feature in Unity, but so is the new behaviour. :)
<gcollura> jgdx, will normal app be able to use such feature?
<jgdx> gcollura, I don't know, but I'll refer you to [1]
<gcollura> jgdx, I'm reading it right now, I think the 3rd behavior will be used by almost all apps
<gcollura> thanks for the answers btw :)
<jgdx> gcollura, np
<seb128> mardy, hey
<seb128> mardy, just as a fyi I backported https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/commit/?h=evolution-data-server-3-12&id=e3b9159bf2c0cfc467e1c9bb8965d4f002ea0fe0 to utopic
<popey> kgunn: looks like our libSDL2-2.0.so.0 was built against libmirclient7, but we're on libmirclient8 now. Should we rebuild SDL? (I want to use SDL but can't because 'libSDL2-2.0.so.0->dlopen("libmirclient.so.7", 2PTRACE_SINGLESTEP: Input/output error')
<jgdx> t1mp, ping
<mpt> Wellark, I was going to say, “we should have exactly the same Previous/Next buttons for navigating between APN fields as we do for browser forms” … But then I saw we have none for browser forms :-/
<t1mp> jgdx: hello
<mardy> seb128: thanks a lot for taking care of that!
<seb128> mardy, yw! I'm also going to SRU to trusty once it's tested in utopic
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/display-errors/+merge/235037 ? it looks fine to me but you spent more time than me in that code recently so you might have a better opinion on the changes
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm sure it wouldn't merge cleanly now
<seb128> kenvandine, it does!
<seb128> just tried
<kenvandine> wow
<seb128> indeed
<kenvandine> i'm amazed :)
<seb128> I would have though it wouldn't either
<seb128> same here!
<seb128> let me trigger a CI build retry
<seb128> so we get a deb rebased on trunk
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> yw
<jgdx> t1mp, can you take a look at the email I sent you?
<seb128> gatox, do you have an hint on how to test the check-hash change?
<jgdx> t1mp, I'm running an email notification irc service
<gatox> seb128,  you can ask pindonga to set an incorrect hash in one of the clicks according to alecuu
<t1mp> jgdx: I don't see the e-mail. Where did you send it? to a mailing list?
<t1mp> what's the subject?
<seb128> gatox, did anyone do that/tried the buggy case?
<gatox> seb128, alecuu did it for the scope... i haven't tested this yet... i was waiting it to build.. and now i'm working on the accounts branch to try to understand the bug.... i'll test that one after this one
<pindonga> gatox, as I told alecu back then modifying the server data for a test is not something I'm keen on doing... can't you just provide fake data for the test?
<seb128> gatox, ok, thanks, looks fine in principle to me but it would still be good to be able to test it
<gatox> pindonga, ah ok... i didn't know that... alecu told me that i could request that... sorry
<gatox> seb128, let me check if i can fake the server somehow in the phone to fake the test and avoid modifying stuff in the server....
<seb128> gatox, well, one thing at time, debug the add account one first
<alecu> pindonga: are we talking about staging? I thought you did modify the hashes on some of the apps in staging
<gatox> seb128, yes, sure... i will finish with this branch first
<pindonga> alecu, I did that once as an example and to get you unblocked... I'm not keen on doing that every time a test is needed
<pindonga> the phone should be able to provide fake data for tests
<alecu> pindonga: ok, that sounds reasonable: we should not make tests depend on staging
<alecu> gatox: ^
<pindonga> thx alecu
<alecu> gatox: seb128: btw, do you guys have a testplan for the updates part of system settings? Are you adding this test case to that test plan?
<alecu> gatox: seb128: actually, I remember adding such a test for a bug I fixed there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings
<kgunn> popey: talk to bschaeffer
<popey> kgunn: will do
<alecu> gatox: seb128: I think that it would be good to add info on how to test the above bug to that test plan
<cwayne> mardy: sure thing
<kenvandine> gatox, i was poking around a bit trying to figure out why install all/pause all causes some state issues and i have a hunch that it sometimes triggers duplicate downloads
<kenvandine> gatox, but i'm not sure why... i added some debugging and found that bindDownload sometimes gets called more than once for the same package
<kenvandine> but not reliably
<gatox> kenvandine, mmmm that's weird
<mardy> cwayne: so, are these scopes using the requestAccess API? (the one from Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Client)?
<kenvandine> yeah, and i can't really see why that would happen
<cwayne> mardy: mine are using whatever's in accounts-polld/accounts
<kenvandine> well, startService() gets called more than once, which could be improvied
<kenvandine> but if all the properties aren't set, it doesn't create the download
<kenvandine> gatox, i've only triggered that by twiddling with installAll/pauseAll
<kenvandine> not individual pause/resule
<kenvandine> resume
<kenvandine> gatox, do you think that could be caused by something in udm?
<kenvandine> like if udm retries a download, it could create a new one?
<kenvandine> that would cause bindDownload to be called
<kenvandine> but i don't really know anything about udm
<gatox> kenvandine, mmm we should ask mandel, but i don't think so
<kenvandine> i was thinking if there was some failure in the download that wasn't recoverable, maybe it was really robust and would recreate it
<kenvandine> dunno :)
<mardy> cwayne: accounts-polld is an unconfined app, so it doesn't need to request access (and I've checked the code, and verified that it doesn't)
<cwayne> mardy: well im just using the code from accounts-polld in my go scope
<cwayne> mardy: but it doesn't change anything if i make my app unconfined either
<sergiusens> plars and fginther how are you calling ubuntu-device-flash from jenkins?
<ogra_> sergiusens, should be visible in the console log
<gatox> kenvandine, i think mandel is on vacations right now
<sergiusens> 2 weeks
<mardy> cwayne: I'm a bit ignorant about how scopes work... I see that the code to request access is in unity-scopes-shell
<plars> sergiusens: we have scripts in lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch that handle calling all the tools necessary to set up the phones and make them ready for testing udf + phablet-config + phablet-network + phablet-click-test-setup, etc
<mardy> cwayne: does it mean that unity-scopes-shell could request access on behalf of your scope?
<cwayne> mardy: so i don't use that yet (since it doesn't integrate with the go bindings)
<cwayne> mardy: so in the future, hopefully that's how it will work, but for now its my scope itself requesting acccess
<sergiusens> plars: thanks, that works for me; also, if I add a deprecation warning, how are you going to capture that automatically?
<sergiusens> plars: I can also "format" the deprecation warning with dates and such for you to grab easily
<mardy> cwayne: can you use C++ from go?
<sergiusens> plars: that's going back to ev's comment about deprecation warnings;
<mardy> s/use/call/
<sergiusens> mardy: yes you can
<plars> sergiusens: I'd have to know what to look for to capture it automatically, what are you deprecating?
<dednick> fginther: hey. know what's going on with the unity8 qmltest VMs?
<sergiusens> plars: well I'm changing u-d-f to have a core and touch subcommand (deprecating the non positional command)
<fginther> dednick, the connection to the VM host is broken, we're in the process of shutting down jenknis for a restart
<mardy> cwayne: if you can, then the code that you need is those few linews starting at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/view/head:/src/Unity/scope.cpp#L1259
<dednick> fginther: ok. thanks
<sergiusens> plars: also adding a "query" subcommand to add --list-images, --show-image, --list-channels
<ogra_> sergiusens, cant you just default to touch ?
<sergiusens> yes, but I'm deprecating that
<cwayne> mardy: can't do that from go yet (at least no idea how I would)
<mardy> sergiusens: do you have some examples? ^
<robotfuel> rsalveti: ping, pulse audio started crashing on today's phone image https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1366819 are you the right person to assign this bug to? It looks like no changes have been made to pa since your changes on sept 3rd
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366819 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "PulseAudio crashed unexpectedly" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> mardy: cwayne I had some in account-polld and calling Qt; one sec
<sergiusens> mardy: cwayne you need to C wrap it basically
<plars> sergiusens: it's hard to imagine not noticing given the number of people looking at these results, but I'll look into whether we can add some log scraper that looks for the string you use for deprecation warnings
<mardy> cwayne: alternatively, you could directly use the DBus interface (it's just a matter of one method call), but please remember that that's a temporary solution and we offer no stability guarantees for that
 * sergiusens wishes dbus apis were stable
<sergiusens> solve a whole lot of "recompile" issues :-)
<cwayne> mardy: i don't get why I have to change anything.. it worked yesterday, shouldn't it at least work unconfined?
<sergiusens> mardy: cwayne http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/account-polld/trunk/view/head:/qtcontact/
<sergiusens> plars: right, but the goal was no humans involved :-P
<mardy> cwayne: if your apparmor is indeed "unconfined", then it should work, yes
<cwayne> mardy: it is, but it doesn't work :/
<mardy> cwayne: can you share the syslog (remember that logging must be enabled in /etc/signond.conf)?
<cwayne> but it works if i remove signon-apparmor-extension
 * jdstrand notes unconfined means different things to different people
<plars> sergiusens: I just mean this shouldn't block you. We'll sort out some way of automatically grepping for the deprecation warning in the future.
<sergiusens> cwayne: you can take it to the train team and the will revert; whoever introduces change needs to make sure all the peices work
<sergiusens> pieces
<jdstrand> there is the "unconfined" profile which uses the "unconfined" label. this is what unity8 runs as (for example)
<plars> sergiusens: even in the presence of a way to detect this automatically though, it's nice for you to tell us it's coming :)
<sergiusens> plars: oh, of course not, was just thinking about it ;-)
<sergiusens> plars: when I have it under review I will ask you to look anyways :-)
<jdstrand> then there are apps that use the unconfined template. they have an effectually unconfined policy, but the profile label is still the app id (eg, terminal, filemanager, aggregating scopes, etc)
<jdstrand> mardy, cwayne: ^
<plars> sergiusens: I think the more important part for us is that we have a way back - it's nice to have a deprecation path for CLIs and APIs rather than just immediately switching over
<mardy> cwayne, jdstrand: so, OA only checks the profile label
<jdstrand> right
<plars> sergiusens: that way we avoid the chaos of having a flag day where everybody has to land everything in lock-step
<cwayne> mardy: okay, so at least that explains why it doesn't work if i make it 'unconfined'
<sergiusens> plars: I'm all for backwards compat
<Wellark> mpt: :(
<Wellark> mpt: our OSK needs some love
<sergiusens> plars: no flag days allowed in my book :)
<jdstrand> mardy: I figured you were talking about the "unconfined" label, but I suspected cwayne was perhaps talking about the unconfined template
<cwayne> I was, sorry :)
 * jdstrand could be wrong-- just wanted to make sure people were talking about the same thing
<jdstrand> cwayne: no need to be sorry, it happened to be an implementation detial I knew about and thought I'd make sure you guys were talking about the same thing
<mardy> cwayne: so, basically it was working before because without that package all accesses are granted
<dobey> mardy: you are adding the "fix" i suggested, right? and then we can remove that later when all the related issues get fixed?
<cwayne> mardy: right, so for the 'real' fix, I guess i'd need the go bindings to do the right thing now...
<rsalveti> robotfuel: that's not the same bug
<rsalveti> robotfuel: and it's already fixed in the archive, should show up in the next image
<robotfuel> rsalveti: do you have a link to the fix, I need it for a report
<vitimiti> Hi
<rsalveti> robotfuel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-session/0.108+14.10.20140929-0ubuntu2
<robotfuel> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> robotfuel: problem is that only half of the landing went to the archive
<dbarth> ogra_: hiya; seeking oxide-qt deperately ;) is 1.2.4 targeted for the next rtm image today?
<mpt> What does it mean when phablet-screenshot says “* daemon started successfully *” and then just sits there doing nothing?
<popey> phone probably isn't responding to adb commands
<popey> so its probably off or developer mode isn't on
<mpt> Ah, Developer Mode was off, thanks
<mpt> (weird, it was on yesterday)
<ogra_> did you re-flash inbetween ?
<ogra_> (or change your password/PIN
<ogra_> )
<mpt> I don’t remember it, but I guess I must have :-]
<ogra_> either would unset it
<gcollura> does click-buddy support out-of-source builds? I don't want all the cmake compilation files in my source directory
<gcollura> ogra_, do you know why source files are compiled in their directory and not in a separated directory? (eg tmp/somerandomdir)
<gcollura> in click-buddy script
<ogra_> gcollura, nope, i dont know anything about click-buddy
<ogra_> not sure who wrote it ... probably sergiusens knows
<popey> gcollura: if you build the click in the sdk (qtc) you get a separate build folder
<mterry> ted, will indicators detect locked vs not?  Or should we ask for a different profile when a password is needed vs swipe?
<sergiusens> gcollura: I wrote it, but it needs some much needed attention to refactor
<sergiusens> gcollura: there were issues with the click cmd when doing stuff out of source about a year ago when I decided to go that path
<sergiusens> gcollura: with the bind mounts
<MichaelTunnell> what is the best way to demo an ubuntu touch app
<MichaelTunnell> on the desktop that is
<bfiller> mterry: elopio and I looking at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1368343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368343 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) " [wizard] on the security page, there's a long delay until the keyboard appears " [High,Confirmed]
<bfiller> mterry: do you start maliit when the wizard starts or only on demand?
<bfiller> elopio: there is an env you can set in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/maliit-server.conf to at least get more debug.. let me find that
<bfiller> elopio: try adding this "env MALIIT_DEBUG=true" to the /usr/share/upstart/sessions/maliit-server.conf file and see if we get more debug
<bfiller> elopio: if that doesn't work, you can try this 1) reboot so the wizard appears 2) before maliit-server is started do this from a terminal a) ulimit -c unlimited b) export MALIIT_DEBUG=true c) start maliit-server
<bfiller> elopio: then if it crashes you should have a core file in the directory you started it from and more debug
<bfiller> elopio: I can do all this later but if you have time now and don't mind trying that's helpful. no problems if not
<elopio> bfiller: I'm on it.
<bfiller> elopio: thanks
<elopio> bfiller: the only new thing I see on this new log is
<elopio> WARNING: file:///usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/keys/Magnifier.qml:50:5: QML BorderImage: Possible anchor loop detected on centerIn.
<elopio> WARNING: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Icon10.qml:34:5: QML Image: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/../images/icon_shift@18.png
<elopio> let me see with your second method.
<t1mp> argh
<t1mp> elopio: which uitk version do you have?
<t1mp> elopio: there was a bug with that error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1371509
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371509 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Icons black in gallery from krillin #45" [Critical,Fix released]
<t1mp> uhm
<t1mp>  QML Image: Failed to get
<t1mp>                    image from provider: image://theme/../images/icon_shift@18.png
<t1mp> uhm
<elopio> t1mp: this is latest utopic proposed on mako.
<t1mp> is iconName: "../images/icon_shift@18.png" being used instead of iconSource?
<elopio> 1.1.1262+14.10.20140922.2-0ubuntu1 0
<t1mp> image://theme/ is prefixed internally if iconName is used, not for urls (iconSource)
<taiebot> I guys i still cannot receive text message from my girlfriend. Is there a limit of messages that i am allowed to store on the phone?  In the mean time i am downgrading to see if it is happening on 260.  I have been using UT as my main phone for over a year now and my inbox could be full ?
<gcollura> sergiusens, out of source dir build seems to work now, I'll do some further tests and ask a MR if necessary
<gcollura> popey, I don't use qtc as IDE, that's why I find click-buddy useful :)
<dobey> taiebot: well, the limit is "until your disk is full" afaik
<cwayne> gcollura: how'd you get out of source dir build working?
<dobey> taiebot: is your disk full?
 * t1mp off
<taiebot> dobey: no not at all. 7.1G free
<dobey> taiebot: i doubt that's the issue then, but you can of course delete some old messages and see.
<gcollura> cwayne, I removed the cd "$SOURCE" and added $SOURCE in click chroot run cmake
<gcollura> it *seems* to work
<taiebot> dobey: downgrading to r260 will see if i get the 6 or seven messages that she sent me in the last two days.
<gcollura> as I said it need further testing, so far I've successfully compiled an app and installed in on my device (ofc it works as expected)
<gcollura> it*
<elopio> bfiller: no more information exporting the var.
<bfiller> elopio: ah I know why, gave you the wrong instructions
<bfiller> elopio: 1) reboot so the wizard appears 2) before maliit-server is started do this from a terminal a) ulimit -c unlimited b) export MALIIT_DEBUG=true c) manually run maliit-server by typing "maliit-server"
<elopio> bfiller: something's wrong with that too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8480735/
<elopio> I did get the core file from the previous run.
<elopio> should I upload that to the bug?
<bfiller> elopio: hmn, is the wizard up at this point?
<elopio> bfiller: it is, on the welcome screen.
<cwayne> click-review seems broken..
<bfiller> elopio: ok maybe this method won't work because the shell is not actually started
<bfiller> elopio: yes please upload the previous core file to the bug and I'll have to dig deeper
<nhaines> Hey, does the core music app keep running in the background?  I thought it was being converted to media-hub and the subject to the lifecycle management.
<ahayzen> nhaines, we use media-hub to keep running the music
<ahayzen> nhaines, however we have a lifecycle exception which means that the app keeps running so it can calculate the next track when needed
<ahayzen> nhaines, the long term goal is to get rid of that
<nhaines> ahayzen: thanks.  I thought it'd already been accomplished.  I guess there were queuing problems?  :)
<ahayzen> nhaines, we need background-playlists support in media-hub to totally remove the lifecycle exception
<ahayzen> nhaines, otherwise everything else is sorted
<nhaines> That's what I meant.
<nhaines> Haven't tried it extensively in 14.09/r2, but liked what I saw.
<kenvandine> seb128, it's remarkably difficult to use my phone in french... much easier using pt_BR :)
<seb128> kenvandine, c'est faux !
<mardy> dobey, cwayne: yes (to both your questions :-) )
<taiebot> I have downgraded. I am only receiving texts from myself. I think its time to say goodbye to my phone provider.
<cwayne> mardy: i don't remember what my question was :)
<mardy> 17:58 < cwayne> mardy: right, so for the 'real' fix, I guess i'd need the go bindings to do the right thing now...
<cwayne> ah, okay :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<ted> mterry, I wasn't detecting locked, I thought that's what the messages setting was for. i.e. you want data on the greeter or not.
<ted> mterry, So it could be locked and you could still reply if you so wanted.
<dobey> taiebot: are you in the US?
<mterry> ted, I figured that swipe setting means that phone_greeter mode is same as phone.  Locked settings means they are different but you could expose different things based on those settings.  But maybe design should confirm thtat
<ted> mterry, Hmm, okay. I explained it in the indicators call today and no one in design corrected me :-)
<ted> mterry, That's agreeing, right? ;-)
<taiebot> dobey: no i am in the UK
<mterry> ted, heh, OK. It's all easy enough to change if they complain.  I'm still trying to get the switching-profile experience to be seamless -- it is currently taking a couple seconds to repopulate menu content and I'm trying to figure out where that is happening so I can cache old content.  The u8 code is all models wrapped in models
<taiebot> dobey: i think its my phone provider i tested with two different phones on different network. I think i can receive text from myself because it is on the same network.
<dobey> taiebot: ah ok. i don't know what to suggest for a provider over there
<dobey> maybe orange?
<ted> mterry, Cool, besides reviews I think my branches are ready. Got the system settings patch in there too.
<vitimiti> I had Orange and my phone periodically turned off by itself. As soon as I changed that stopped happening. Now my mother is using it and her phones turns off. Not suggesting anything
<dobey> and not sure if any of the other brits are still around
<vitimiti> her phone*
<mterry> ted, is that indicator-transfer typo fixed?  :)
<ted> mterry, In that silo, yes.
<NikTh> Hello everyone
<mterry> ted, yay  :)  it's an eyesore while testing  :)
<mterry> ted, sorry my side is taking so long -- I didn't plan on this work, I thought u8 was done for you
<ted> mterry, Heh
<NikTh> What is the procedure for someone to follow in order to produce a layout for the Ubuntu Touch keyboard ?
<NikTh> From where someone can begin ? I'm asking for an idea, a link, something ?
<ted> mterry, Sorry about that, I thought we were thinking the same way about it.
<NikTh> el_GR layout is missing and some of our members at Greek Ubuntu community are interested to help. Thanks
<mterry> ted, yeah no worries just crossed wires
<dobey> NikTh: lp:ubuntu-keyboard is the source and where the layouts are. see under plugins/ there
<NikTh> dobey: Great. Thanks for guidance.
<nhaines> Terminal needs a hacker keyboard layout.  :)
<NikTh> dobey: I think I've found it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/files/head:/plugins/ :-)
<dobey> NikTh: yes
<dobey> nhaines: phones need built-in Happy Hacker kebyoards.
<nhaines> dobey: I agree.  :)
<dobey> also am disappointed that apparently nobody makes a usb thumb keyboard for the N5
<dobey> or apparently any other phones any more
<nhaines> T-Mobile G1 had the best keyboard ever.  The HTC G2's wasn't as nice.  And that was the end of that.
<dobey> nah
<dobey> Prē did ;)
<gcollura> what's the command to start apps from the terminal?
<dobey> gcollura: ubuntu-app-launch $packagename_$appname_$version
<gcollura> thanks dobey
<gcollura> dobey, do you know why icons are not loaded if the app has been launched with that command?
<dobey> gcollura: on the launcher you mean? in unity8? probably a bug if so
<Hardtail> Hi guys, my ASUS T100 just arrived in the mail. I am powering it up as we speak. It has Win8 on it, is it possible for me to load UBuntu?
<nhaines> If it has Windows 8 and not Windows RT, and if it has a standard BIOS or UEFI, then you should be able to, if ASUS didn't restrict it.  You'll have to find that out from the manufacturer.
<Hardtail> nhaines it has Windows 8.1 on it, can I get some of that information from the BIOS? Or do I actually have to contact ASUS?
<nhaines> Hardtail: if it's just a PC, then it's just a PC.  Try to boot from a USB stick and see if it works.  :)
<Hardtail> nhaines, ok thanks mate. I think it is just a pc in tablet form :D thanks again!
<nhaines> Yup, in that case enjoy.  :D
<Hardtail> awesome :D
<ted> rsalveti, So do you know how SilentMode is supposed to work?
<ted> rsalveti, I see the setting, but it seems no one is listening to it?
<nik90> jdstrand: hey, would it be possible to backport click-reviewers-tool with the fix to bug 1371180 to trusty pls
<ubot5> bug 1371180 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Add x-source, x-test to the list of valid extensions " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371180
<iorweth> Hi, is it possible to connect to wifi-networks with PEAP encryption?
<kurt_> when i add a cpp to my project why does it not show up in the file tree......does my app see it during the build?
<kurt_> i have my phone in developer mode and the sdk sees it but says there is no network connection, even with a working sim card in and wifi connection.
<nith1210> Today's update fixed orientation switching for me. It'd be nice if dragging the background of the pull down menu (when not corresponding with an item) would allow one to pull it back up again.
<nith1210> You can open "transfers" for example, really easily with a small finger motion but closing it requires a much larger physical action even if there is no info in that unity pull down area
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-03
<nith1210> Also, how does one add to the wiki install instructions?
<vitimiti> Bye
<dzez> hello
<dzez> me and my 11 year old decided we would build a computer.  he ordered the parts and box and we have it all together.
<dzez> we have searched the net and really havent found good steps on how to install ubuntu.
<mozzarella> ask in #ubuntu instead
<dzez> does anyone have them or can give us the process.  we have downloaded 14.04 64bit.  what changes do we need to make to bios.
<salih-emin> Hi guys
<salih-emin> New here
<salih-emin> which channel of Ubuntu touch images (for nexus) has the latest versions ?
<salih-emin> currentlly I have the devel channel
<salih-emin> and on settings I see that i am on Ubuntu 14.10(r243)
<salih-emin> am I good ?
<salih-emin> "accidentally" found the answer I was looking for : http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<salih-emin> :)
<m_andrej> Guys, I need to add some C++ code to dropping letters. It's a C++ class that should be instantiated in QML. I suppose first I have to add main.cpp, where the QML file is loaded. How can I do that?
<popey> hi m_andrej might be better asking in #ubuntu-app-devel where a bunch of app devs hang out, but it's a bit quiet there at the moment
<m_andrej> popey: thanks
<popey> mzanetti may be able to help though, I know he's done that kind of thing in his apps
<mzanetti> m_andrej: yeah, in theory easiest thing would be to add a main.cpp. however, our sdk makes that a little more complicated. best thing is to create a new app with the template "App with QML extension".
<mzanetti> m_andrej: then copy over your qml files into the app/ folder
<mzanetti> it will still be loaded using qmlscene, but set the import path to load your plugin
<mzanetti> the template will create a class called "MyType", just rename/reuse that
<m_andrej> mzanetti: thanks a lot
<popey> thanks mzanetti
<mzanetti> yw
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Techie’s Day! :-D
<chrisc> are there any plans to offer alternative keyboard layouts? I find the touch keyboard a bit of a pita for vim compared with the android hackets kayboard, gestures are nich tho :-)
<chrisc> s/hackets/hackers/
<akiva-thinkpad> chrisc, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> chrisc, are you speaking of dvorak, colemak, alternate layouts?
<chrisc> i want a ketyboard with - ! tab without a modifier key
<chrisc> on android there is the hackers keyboard https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard&fdid=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard
<chrisc> https://code.google.com/p/hackerskeyboard/
<chrisc> is it worth me opening a ticket for this?
<chrisc> with the current touch keyboard I can't do Ctrl-n and Ctrl-p for next and prev window in irssi :-(
<chrisc> it's kinda fustrating
<popey> chrisc: one for Elleo
<m_andrej1> bump
<rsalveti> ted: ideally it should just be a mute for the alert role (as silent should only be used for alert sounds), but it seems that currently it's just flag stored in settings
<rsalveti> ted: need to investigate that better
<Elleo> chrisc: feel free to file a bug for it, you might want to file it against both ubuntu-keyboard and ubuntu-ux; personally I'm happy to add new layouts, but more specialised layouts might need to wait until we figure out some way of distributing keyboard layouts via the store or something
<chrisc> Elleo: OK, cool, I will when I get a chance :-)
<Elleo> chrisc: thanks :)
<chrisc> Elleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1377096
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377096 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Touch should allow alternative keyboard layouts" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> chrisc: thanks :)
<chrisc> np
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I've passed bug 1371574 over to you guys based on our discussion so far.  Let me know if you change your mind / need anything
<ubot5> bug 1371574 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "After installing clicks to /custom/click, /usr/share/click/preinstalled version are still preferred" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371574
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<chrisc>  /win 20
<mterry> kenvandine, seb128: I'm putting https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-refresh-take-6/+merge/235720 back to "Needs review" -- design will likely still have some further changes, but I don't want to block the rest of the goodness in there from landing
<gatox> mardy, ping..... hi, i'm having some troubles with the OA plugin for qml.... do you have a moment?
<mardy> gatox: sure, shoot
<gatox> mardy, we are using the OA plugin on System Updates... inside system settings... using Setup {} we exec the online accounts form to login or create an account when the user press the button... but after the user creates/login the accout... OA is closed... but the onFinished: { signal is never fired... do you know if that is a known issue or what am i could be missing?
<gatox> mardy, i've used it before and it was working.. but i have used it from a click application... this a deb application
<mardy> gatox: we also use the Setup{} element from ubuntu-system-settings, to fire up the account creation, and we listen for its finished signal
<mardy> gatox: do you have the code somewhere?
<gatox> mardy, yes... https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/account-detected/+merge/236313 i added some logs there, to see if it was writing the file when the signal is triggered.. but it's been written the first time... but not after the account is created
<gatox> mardy, can you point where else are you using it in system settings... to see if any particular file need to be installed or something?
<mardy> gatox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/view/head:/system-settings-plugin/ProviderPluginList.qml
<mardy> gatox: can you check the upstart logs? maybe there's some qml warning there
<gatox> mardy, i remember that for the .click was necessary to install a .application file or something like that... is that necessary for this?? i was told it wasn't necessary for the .deb.. have you seen the branch?
<gatox> mardy, where were those?
<gatox> mardy, also....... the setup says applicationId: "ubuntu-system-settings" in the updates plugin... could that be a problem?
<mardy> gatox: does the account setup start as expected?
<gatox> mardy, yes... and i
<gatox> mardy, yes..... and i'm login in successfull
<gatox> y
<mardy> gatox: then I think that your Setup element is being used correctly
<mardy> gatox: or at least, that's not the problem :-)
<gatox> mardy, why the onFinished signal is not being triggered then?? is the .application file necessary?
<kenvandine> mardy, next time you do a uss-oa landing, can you include my keyword branch?
<mardy> gatox: try adding console.warn() and see the logs in ~/.cache/upstart/
<mardy> kenvandine: sure, will do
<kenvandine> thx
<gatox> mardy, ack... thanks
<ted> rsalveti, Is the "phone" role for talking on the phone or the ringer?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, hey, I need a core-dev ack for the (trivial) packaging changes in https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/png-icon/+merge/235933, would you mind taking a quick look?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sure
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, np
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, would you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-slot2-online-status-not-persisting-1375832/+merge/237070
<kenvandine> jgdx, are you looking over my shoulder?  i was just reading the bug report :)
<ted> bfiller, Do you know what sound roles you guys are using in the phone app? Different roles for on call vs. ringer?
<ichigo-roku> Hello
<rsalveti> ted: for talking on the phone
<rsalveti> ted: it's basically the volume for voice call
<ted> rsalveti, Okay, and so ringer is through alert?
<rsalveti> ted: yeah
<jgdx> kenvandine, you look tired, Ken. *suspenseful music*
<ted> rsalveti, So it seems like silent mode only effects the "alert" profile then.
<ted> kenvandine! jgdx is in the house!
<kenvandine> :)
<ichigo-roku> I don't know why, but I can't unlock my sim card because it tells me that I don't have any sim card, I tried to remove it and put it again but nothing is working, if I reboot to Android, I can unlock it correctly. On Ubuntu Touch I could only unlock it on the first boot, after that I rebooted my phone, I can't unlock my sim card anymore, it tells me each time that I don't have any sim card, do you have any idea ? Thanks for your he
<ichigo-roku> lp
<jgdx> ichigo-roku, Hotswapping support is lacking, so remove/insert does not work very well. Could you reboot your phone and report back?
<jgdx> (with the SIM inserted)
<ichigo-roku> jgdx, sorry I forgot to tell that I have also rebooted serveral times
<rabe_> Hi everyone,
<ichigo-roku> But that didn't work
<jgdx> ichigo-roku, is there a SIM entry in the Network indicator?
<jgdx> ichigo-roku, important too is your phone, what model is it?
<ichigo-roku> It's written "No sim card", I have an Nexus 5, which is not officially supported I think
<rabe_> Quick question: are any additional steps necessary to activate adb on the phone, after I installed it? I can see it when I am booted into recovery, but when I boot into the normal system, it doesn't show up.
<kenvandine> rabe_, enable developer mode
<kenvandine> in system-settings, under about
<rabe_> would there be a way to do this without touch input? My screen is broken, and I just want to fiddle around with the otherwise useless phone?
<kenvandine> rabe_, you can do it with ubuntu-device-flash
<kenvandine> there are args to enable developer and set the password
<kenvandine> you can do that without wiping
<rabe_> I see, thanks for the answer, I will read through the manual :)
<jgdx> ichigo-roku, right, not sure if I can help you with that.
<kenvandine> ichigo-roku, do you have developer mode enabled?
<kenvandine> if so... get a shell on it and run this
<kenvandine> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<ichigo-roku> kenvandine, I don't have the developer mode enabled right now
<ichigo-roku> OK I'll try that
<ichigo-roku> kenvandine, I got some results what information do you need ?
<kenvandine> look for information that should be from you sim
<kenvandine> like what's under SimManager maybe
<rabe_> @kevandine, do you by chance know the args to enable adb? I can't see it in the manual and a quick google search didn't turn up anything useful
<kenvandine>  rabe_ run 'ubuntu-device-flash -h'
<kenvandine> to see the args
<rsalveti> ted: yeah, that's why for me it should just be a mute for the alert role
<kenvandine>  --developer-mode --password=0000
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> to set the pass to 0000
<ichigo-roku> kenvandine, under SimManager I have "Present = 0"
<kenvandine> ichigo-roku, ok... i'm out of ideas... sorry
<kenvandine> dobey, did you have to do anything for your nexus 5 ?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: rabe_ you need to do that from recovery though as adb isn't enable anyways and if it were you wouldn't need this ;-)
<ted> rsalveti, As much as I don't want to do the work, I think that should probably happen in indicator-sound. Does that make sense to you?
<rabe_> Alright, seems like I first have to enable developer mode. Will do that and then set the password. Thanks guys!
<ichigo-roku> kenvandine, thanks for your help!
<kenvandine> ichigo-roku, no problem
<rsalveti> ted: what is the work item?
<ted> rsalveti, When the AS value changes, mute the alert role.
<ted> (or unmute)
<dobey> kenvandine: huh?
<kenvandine> ichigo-roku's n5 isn't seeing his sim
<dobey> oh. no idea
<dobey> i don't have a locked sim
<dobey> i can put it in anything and it works
<dobey> well, unless the software is broken or something
<dobey> sometimes after reboot in the past i have noticed the modem didn't come up
<dobey> but aside from that, no problems with the sim, no
<rsalveti> ted: it could be (and it'd be easier doing that there now)
<dobey> i'm also not using dualboot or multirom for it. only ubuntu
<dobey> (not sure if that makes any difference)
<rsalveti> ted: then there's the problem of what to show as an icon
<rsalveti> I just replied the thread
<ted> rsalveti, Yeah, saw that. I think we may need to start including design there.
<dobey> haybe a hollow ate it
<rsalveti> ted: yeah
<dobey> bah, ralsina_; you broke my mail client :P
<ted> rsalveti, So I'm good with silent mode being only about alert volume. And I'll make a ticket to track implementing that. I'll also start a thread on what he panel icon should be.
<rsalveti> ted: great, thanks
<dobey> wtf
<ted> rsalveti, Have you brought up the concept of roles with design already, or should I start there?
<ichigo-roku> Well I'll try without multirom maybe it'll solve the problem
<dobey> i don't think nhaines or cwayne have had any sim problems on their n5s either (not sure if they are using dual boot or what)
<rsalveti> ted: I discussed that with mpt before, but just on irc, not yet as an official thread with the design team
<nhaines> ichigo-roku: I do use multirom for my N5 and don't have any problems with my sim card.
<cwayne> dobey: no issues here (except tmobile trying to use ipv6), am using dualboot
<dobey> maybe it's just the provider/sim that's the problem
<ted> rsalveti, Ah, okay.
<nhaines> cwayne: is there any fix in sight for the T-Mobile USA problem, btw?
<dobey> cwayne: well, ipv6 can be worked around at least. but the mms proxy thing is a bigger problem
<ichigo-roku> nhaines, which branch are you using ?
<dobey> nhaines: which t-mo problem? :)
<cwayne> nhaines: none that i know of
<nhaines> ichigo-roku: used to be devel and devel-proposed, but currently ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<nhaines> dobey: the one where the APN database got dropped and now T-Mobile uses an ipv6 gateway.
<ichigo-roku> I'll try it just in case, thanks
<dobey> nhaines: does tweaking the gprs file no longer work?
<nhaines> dobey: it works fine but is nothing suitable for a retail phone.
<nhaines> (Although the wifi to 4G handoff is super flakey.)
<dobey> nhaines: oh, well APN editor is supposed to be landing very soon
<dobey> yeah, wifi/data switching has been annoyingly flaky for me too
<nhaines> That's a half-measure but it will be way more convenient for me.  :)
<dobey> eh, i tweaked the gprs file a month ago and haven't touched it sense
<dobey> i wish the mms thing would get fixed though
<nhaines> I guess I'm just confused as to why it was working, then broke, and the problem's known but ignored.  (I got the impression it wasn't difficult to fix or else it would make more sense.)
<nhaines> I reflash the phone pretty often.
<sergiusens> dobey: which mms thing?
<dobey> sergiusens: t-mo us doesn't use the proxy or gateway or whatever, and ofono currently doesn't work with that configuration
<sergiusens> dobey: we removed the "proxy" requirment last week as part of the "free/france/orange" work
<dobey> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1360403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360403 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "MMS does not work with T-Mobile US" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> oh
<sergiusens> dobey: yeah, and at the end I added a comment :-P
<dobey> just saw that
<sergiusens> dobey: athought I do know of a recv bug anyways ;-)
<dobey> oh so i can't have someone send me a picture to test it? :P
<nhaines> Well, I'm going to let you guys get to work and cross my fingers for a new promoted image today.  I have to get some work done before I pick up Smash Bros.  :P
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... that's proposed to merge into the other branch
<nhaines> Good luck, everyone.
<kenvandine> jgdx, we'd need someone else to merge that
<kenvandine> jgdx, propose it against trunk with the other branch as a prereq
<kenvandine> or...
<kenvandine> actually i think i can merge that :)
<dobey> anyway, time to get lunch
<jgdx> kenvandine, awesome. you need to merge 983
<jgdx> do we have a test plan for this?
<kenvandine> there was something added to it
<kenvandine> but not sure it includes enough detail
<jgdx> right, it's pretty basic
<kenvandine> tricky thing is whoever is testing it needs to know what info to put in for their carrier
<kenvandine> so it assumes some level of knowledge
<kenvandine> i think the test plan needs to explain it a bit more, to help the tester know how to find the info and what info they need
<jgdx> would be easier if we could see the current apn settings
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> jgdx, merged, and includes 983 :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, when I installed debs from yesterday, I got no APN editor. Today, I get the APN editor. This is why the dual sim testing result comes now.
<jgdx> kenvandine, awesome :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, I don't see the carrier APN when in multisim. I'll check out what's going on.
<ralsina_> dobey: *I* broke your mail client???
<kenvandine> jgdx, should i hold off rebuilding the silo?
<jgdx> kenvandine, not sure I can fix this before EOD though
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, just let me know
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8486650/
<jgdx> kenvandine, nm
<jgdx> unrelated
<kenvandine> but that should be specific to the sim
<jgdx> kenvandine, hmm, not sure what that was. I went away when I tried it with r983 from my branch
<jgdx> kenvandine, go silo!
<kenvandine> jgdx, woot
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<kenvandine> ok... i'll build the silo
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... your undo commit :)
<kenvandine> checking for powered... that would do it
<pmcgowan> cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, that wasn't the cause, since I was inside the APN choosing thing.
<kenvandine> oh... ok
<kenvandine> i'm going to wait a few to rebuild
<jgdx> but yeah, that would be embarrassing
<kenvandine> after i merge/clean silo 24
<kenvandine> otherwise we'll need yet another rebuild
<kenvandine> jgdx, will you be able to check maybe a little later to kick the tires on the silo?
<jgdx> kenvandine, certainly. Unless I become an uncle later, then no. :)
<kenvandine> it might not be a great thing to publish late on a friday.... but i know this has been stressing pmcgowan out ;)
<kenvandine> jgdx, that would be understandable :)
<jgdx> yup
<kenvandine> and we're are still awaiting QA verification for another rtm silo
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, do you think its risky? it doesnt affect existing features
<kenvandine> it shouldn't :)
<kenvandine> i just worry if someone tries to change their apn... and shoot themselves with a broken phone for the weekend
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you help test the silo too?  once i build it
<pmcgowan> hmm kenvandine did the reset option get in? I think its not
<kenvandine> it might be another 30m or so before i can merge/clean the other silo
<pmcgowan> ok sure
<kenvandine> i don't think it is
<pmcgowan> thats kindof an issue
<kenvandine> yeah... worries me
<kenvandine> i know i've had one weekend since i started dogfooding where my phone didn't work
<kenvandine> it was annoying... to say the least
<pmcgowan> so I recall we cannot dynamically reset, but can delete and reboot
<kenvandine> but one weekend in over a year of it being my only phone :)
<kenvandine> not bad...
<pmcgowan> yeah prettty good
<kenvandine> and it was like last december... so really early
<kenvandine> my wife was pretty ticked off though... she couldn't call me :)
<pmcgowan> lol
<ralsina_> mardy: ping. I have a branch here that seems to not work with the new signon access control stuff. Any pointers as to how to fix it, much appreciated:  https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/account-polld/use-webapp-ids-respect-blacklist
<kenvandine> she's still pretty upset that her MMS messages to me go to /dev/null :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, why is that?
<ralsina_> mardy: data points, current account-polld works, this one without the access control works, this one with access controls doesn' t.
<kenvandine> t-mobile
<kenvandine> MMS doesn't work
<pmcgowan> do you know why?
<kenvandine> or didn't last i checked...
<kenvandine> something context related... there's a known bug
<pmcgowan> I think they should
<pmcgowan> hmm
<kenvandine> it has never worked
<kenvandine> i'll try it again
<kenvandine> it didn't work like 2 weeks ago
<pmcgowan> ta fix for mms just landed in nuntium
<pmcgowan> that may be it
<kenvandine> it was broken for a year... i got used to it :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium/+bug/1370660
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1370660 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "allow the user to select a preferred context for MMS" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok... so that means it still won't work, until we expose another setting? or does the APN editor address that?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, the editor "should"
<pmcgowan> not sure if there is an api to call or its down below
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but the apneditor branch we already have doesn't fix this though... right?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I dont know if the editor needs to do more than set the context to have it work
<kenvandine> i guess i can try that out when the silo builds :)
<pmcgowan> ideed
<chrisc> is there a ticket for encrypted home with ubuntu-touch?
<ramio> hi
<ramio> ok,so i wonder when will ubuntu touch be offically available
<ramio> and is it possible to install it safely and use it safely now ?
<chrisc> ramio it is available now, see the topic for links
<ramio> the welcoming link of this channel ?
<ramio> what if iam a not that expert in installing OS on phones ?
<chrisc> ramio: you should be able to type: "/topic" to get the channel topic
<chrisc> ramio: you might be best waiting till you can buy a already installed phone, the only "officially" supported phone is a goolge/lg nexus 5
<ramio> not nexus 4 ?
<chrisc> oh yes!
<chrisc> 4 :-)
<ramio> ok
<ramio> so when will they do that ?
<chrisc> i don't know
<ramio> i searhed all the web but not heard any news about when such phones will be available :(
<chrisc> ramio: there are aticles like this out there http://news.softpedia.com/news/Meizu-Confirms-MX4-Ubuntu-Touch-Release-for-December-2014-458782.shtml
<ramio> is is OS for nexus 4 stable ?
<chrisc> i have no idea how true they are
<chrisc> seems stable to me, but i don't have a sim card in my phone and mostly only use the terminal application...
<ramio> doesnot the applications have any GUI ??
<chrisc> yes it does, it's nice, better than android in some ways
<elopio> ping ted, jdstrand: In order to create a new user, the test would need root permissions. How would you solve that part?
<ted> elopio, sudo
<ramio> then why you mostly use only terminal application ... is this the only application that workes better ?
<jdstrand> I figured it would be handled by the test harness
<jdstrand> maybe it grows a 'newuser' option or something
<jdstrand> maybe it already has one
<chrisc> because it's mostly all i need
<ramio> terminal application in phone !!! O.O well this makes me more excited to try ubuntu touch ... cannot wait it !!
<chrisc> well you you can get one on android too, cyanogenmod comes with one by default
<ramio> dual-boot ?
<chrisc> that is also possible, but i wasn't meaning that
<ted> rsalveti, Ah, found it in the design as I was looking to quote it in the mail ;-) "Whenever audio is playing, both the indicator and the volume slider should show the volume of the primary sound output. Whenever audio is not playing, they should show the ringer volume."
<chrisc> ramio: https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=terminal&fdid=jackpal.androidterm
<ted> rsalveti, So basically we need to change the icon based on the role as well.
<ramio> chrics , what did you mean ? i didnot understand what mentoned to ...
<chrisc> i ment you can have a terminal on android
<ramio> ok
<ramio> is cyanogenmod an phone os like ubntu touch and windows phone ?
<chrisc> it's a version of android, http://cyanogenmod.org/
<chrisc> yes it's a phone os
<ramio> ok and how could it help installing ubuntu touch ?
<chrisc> urm, it doesn't, i just mentioned it as an example of a phone os with a terminal
<ramio> got it ,sorry that i didnot understand you quickly ^_^
<chrisc> though the install process for cyanogenmod and ubuntu touch are the same for some parts
<chrisc> buth use adb
<chrisc> both
<chrisc> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Adb
<ramio> do i need any hardware to install ubntu touch ?
<chrisc> the install instructions are based on a using a computer unning ubuntu
<chrisc> so you need that and a usb lead
<ramio> i think i would like to try it then ...
<ramio> and do i need any specfic software on my phone or my pc ?
<chrisc> ramio: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<ramio> is nexus 4 the only device that is available ?
<chrisc> there are other unofficial ports
<ramio> like nexus 5 and nexus 10 ? what about Galaxy ?
<chrisc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> ralsina_: yes. for some reason when i try to reply to your mail, evolution is hanging
<ralsina_> dobey: a-mazing
<dobey> ralsina_: oh, not just your mail i guess. wtf
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: just saw the blank '?' addressed to me
 * sergiusens reads backlog
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: kenvandine I know why it doesn't work; I even had a branch linked to it; but for some reason the triaging for the original bug said we needed ofono work and it was too hard; but I ended up fixing all the "proxy" required bugs last week
<kenvandine> sergiusens, so do we need settings work? or not?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: kenvandine no, but you need me to land this branch from a while back for recv to work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1360403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360403 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "MMS does not work with T-Mobile US" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> sergiusens, cool, but i can't send them either
<kenvandine> sergiusens, want to create a MP for that so i can get debs to test?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: pmcgowan does it really use ipv6? the proxy part shouldn't be an issue; but ofono doesn't support ipv6 afaik
<kenvandine> sergiusens, i manually changed it from ipv6 to ip
<sergiusens> kenvandine: and sending still fails?
<kenvandine> i needed that to get data at all
<kenvandine> yes
<sergiusens> kenvandine: that MP only has a fix for push notification decoding, so it won't fix that
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8487088/
<sergiusens> kenvandine: can you try sending and tcpdump the comm?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, ^^^ that's from me sending
<[microMXL]> is there any way to manually install 14.10 on grouper? I'm not using another distro of linux at the moment
<sergiusens> kenvandine: oh, another witch hunt :-P '0' is not in spec for response codes :-P
<kenvandine> sergiusens, good times :)
<kenvandine> well... it would be a big step if your branch fixes receiving them at least :)
<kenvandine> which i'd be happy to confirm, if you could get CI debs :)
<[microMXL]> already downloaded utopic-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img utopic-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img utopic-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img and utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<sergiusens> kenvandine: ok, I'll polish; it should get you one step further
<kenvandine> sergiusens, awesome!  just ping me when you need testing
<dobey> [microMXL]: i wouldn't really advise it. tegra doesn't work very well. it would be not at all usable even if you do manage to get it booting
<[microMXL]> I tried to install via dualboot but it wants to download trusty, guess I'll try that one :D
<dobey> yes, the last image built for grouper was from trusty
<dobey> but it's not at all usable, due to the driver issues on tegra
<[microMXL]> ahh perfect
<[microMXL]> I have a mako over here, would that work better?
<dobey> yes, mako is pretty well supported
<[microMXL]> thanx man
<[microMXL]> I'll be back after downloading the mako stuff :D
<dobey> oh i guess some update i installed this morning just made evolution incredibly slow when trying to reply
<sergiusens> kenvandine: no need for MP actually, http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/mms/t-mobile/nuntium (I replaced the one date july 8 from when I did this original branch)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: replace the binary or 'stop nuntium' and launch this from /tmp /home/phablet or wherever you copied it and try a recv
<sergiusens> kenvandine: if it failes, I'd like to see the nuntium log or console output
<kenvandine> sergiusens, cool, trying
<rsalveti> ted: right, the volume icon changes depending on the role, when they are active
<rsalveti> ted: the question is more to what kind of icon we want in there
<rsalveti> and if we indeed want to show the volume level as part of the icon
<ted> rsalveti, Oh, you're saying change the actual volume icon itself.
<rsalveti> yeah, next utopic image should have all the changes I did
<rsalveti> and with that you can see what I'm saying
<ted> i.e. volume-high-multimedia
<ted> vs. volume-high-alert
<rsalveti> basically if you set the alert to 10%, and then play something (with multimedia as 100%), the icon will change once the stream is active
<rsalveti> and if you pause, it'll move back to 10%
<ted> We have standard icon fallbacks. We could just put that in and let the icon theme do what they want ;-)
<rsalveti> after hitting play again, it'll change to 100%
<rsalveti> that is kind of weird, and explains why android and iphone are not actually showing the volume level as part of the icon
<rsalveti> right
<ted> Yeah, okay. Sorry I was thinking of a different question.
<kenvandine> sergiusens, no joy, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8487349/
<rsalveti> and I also noticed that we can now easily reproduce another issue that I saw before when connecting/disconnecting a bluetooth device
<kenvandine> sergiusens, same proxy:0
<kenvandine> i assume that is an error code?
<rsalveti> when the volume changes, sometimes it seems there's a small delay of 1 sec that moves back the volume to the previous setting
<sergiusens> kenvandine: no, that is the proxy information, it's correct
<kenvandine> ok
<sergiusens> kenvandine: as there isn't any :-)
<rsalveti> so if I change from 10% to 100% when playing a multimedia stream, sometimes the indicator moves back to 10% after setting it to 100%
<kenvandine> sergiusens, so correct, just broken?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: can you wget http://atl2mosget.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc?T=mavodi-7-13b-231-2-ca-2586987
<rsalveti> and I saw that this is not because of pulse
<rsalveti> but need to investigate a bit more
<sergiusens> kenvandine: it's correct; that log I guess is only useful to me
<ted> rsalveti, Hmm, okay. Keep me posted. I don't have any BT devices setup, but I can find one if needed.
<kenvandine> Connecting to atl2mosget.msg.eng.t-mobile.com (atl2mosget.msg.eng.t-mobile.com)|66.94.0.188|:443... connected.
<kenvandine> sergiusens, but just sitting there
<rsalveti> ted: sure, will try to investigate it further and open a bug for it
<sergiusens> kenvandine: ok, is this a separate mms context or combined one, that said, we are one step further in the chain ;-)
<kenvandine> Unable to establish SSL connection.
<kenvandine> sergiusens, not sure what serparate or combined is :)
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8487372/
<sergiusens> kenvandine: combined: a context of type internet with a messagecenter
<kenvandine> so yes
<sergiusens> kenvandine: is the wget call (or nuntium udm call) going out through wifi or 3g?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: easy way to see, is to disable wifi and see if it works
<kenvandine> sergiusens, i am connected to wifi
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> sergiusens, wow... without wifi it looked much more promising
<kenvandine> but still blew up :)
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8487392/
<kenvandine> sergiusens, not sure why it says starting upload though
<kenvandine> it should of been a download
<kenvandine> oh... download then upload?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: mms is like the worst; it has a reinvented protocol that compresses http to send over http anyways
<sergiusens> kenvandine: the upload is the "ack" that it needs
<kenvandine> sergiusens, so the wget does work
<kenvandine> when disconnected from wifi
<sergiusens> kenvandine: ok, do nuntium as an upstart "service", that dbus error is strange
<sergiusens> kenvandine: but it should work
<sergiusens> kenvandine: also one more thing, can you dig/ping an get me the ip for mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com
<sergiusens> kenvandine: syslog should have some errors about the host route not being able to be set
<kenvandine> sergiusens, same error when started with upstart
<kenvandine> 2014/10/03 14:06:06 Unable to store the preferred context for MMS: write unix @/tmp/dbus-5kXtdy5uKy: broken pipe
<cwayne> huh, having an issue creating a click chroot, because of 'install-info' not installing properly
<cwayne> cjwatson: bzoltan: ^ is this a known issue?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, 10.184.75.129
<sergiusens> kenvandine: thatshouldn't affect the download though
<sergiusens> kenvandine: aha; it's different "on the internet"
<kenvandine> Oct  3 13:27:47 ubuntu-phablet /03mmsproxy: Adding route for MMS connection /310260548354685/context1 on /ril_0 (/ril_0)
<kenvandine> Oct  3 13:27:47 ubuntu-phablet /03mmsproxy: failed to add route: 'Gateway'
<kenvandine> sergiusens, ^^
<kenvandine> sergiusens, i suppose that's probably why it didn't work with wifi enabled
<sergiusens> kenvandine: yup
<kenvandine> should i try a reboot now to see if something else is hosed?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: yeah maybe, the write unix @/tmp/dbus-5kXtdy5uKy confuses me a lot
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: hey, do you have a second?
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: Oct  3 13:27:47 ubuntu-phablet /03mmsproxy: failed to add route: 'Gateway' is basically a KeyError, but the contexts do have it listed
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8487372/ ; any ideas?
<sergiusens> bah, that's just used for logging...
<kenvandine> sergiusens, same thing after rebooting
<sergiusens> kenvandine: can you manually apply the changes to the file from the diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487489/ ?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: same with the "set pref context you mean"
<kenvandine> sergiusens, "set pref context you mean" ?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, so with that patch, i should be able to see something with wifi enabled?
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: I don't know
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: could you paste the full error?
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: it's just that :-)
<cyphermox_> clearly not
<cyphermox_> send me all of syslog, I'll take a look
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: well it's what ken pasted
<kenvandine> i can paste more
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: nah
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: Oct  3 13:27:47 ubuntu-phablet /03mmsproxy: Adding route for MMS connection /310260548354685/context1 on /ril_0 (/ril_0)
<sergiusens> Oct  3 13:27:47 ubuntu-phablet /03mmsproxy: failed to add route: 'Gateway'
<pityuka44__> Hi, I'd like to know if there is any software source for ubuntu touch
<cyphermox_> reproduce the bug, but add a call to env as well in another script, say 04env
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8487524/
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, ^^
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: only mention of 'Gateway' is for a syslog call
<sergiusens> so I created that debdiff for kenvandine to test
<pityuka44__> I mean how many apps are there already?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: it should, but not sure; as the ip returned from the internet is different than the apn
<cyphermox_> so did it not just fail because the connection got killed?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, trying
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, it couldn't connect to the mms ip with wifi enabled
<kenvandine> disabling wifi fixed it
<cyphermox_> Oct  3 13:06:44 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1485]: <info> (/ril_0): device state change: activated -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [100 120 5]
<cyphermox_> Oct  3 13:06:44 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1485]: <warn> Activation (/ril_0) failed for connection '/310260548354685/context1'
<cyphermox_> I don't know, none of it makes sense
<cyphermox_> there's no relation between wifi and mms
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, it looked like it was trying to use the wrong route
<cyphermox_> what makes you say that?
<kenvandine> wget failed
<kenvandine> for the url nuntium was trying to download
<kenvandine> disabling wifi
<cyphermox_> you don't even have a messageproxy here
<kenvandine> and wget worked
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: I doubt working around the fact that gateway isn't available will make anything work better
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: nope
<kenvandine> sergiusens, it didn't help
<kenvandine> same thing
<kenvandine> disabling wifi and wget works again
<kenvandine> sergiusens, maybe this is the ofono problem that was said to be hard to fix
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: also, IP returned for the host name is different
<sergiusens> kenvandine: it's a routing issue, nothing more ;-)
<cyphermox_> you mean compared to on mobile and wifi?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: and I'll check the nuntium thing in a bit
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: yes
<cyphermox_> there's not much you can do about that
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, with wifi enabled, it fails to download content from the url
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: not sure we should hard code the "route"
<sergiusens> kenvandine: did syslog report the same problem with the route add?
<cyphermox_> sergiusens: no
<kenvandine> actually, check this out
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8487562/
<kenvandine> so with wget
<kenvandine> it does connect... but ultimately fails
<kenvandine> Connecting to snq2mosget.msg.eng.t-mobile.com (snq2mosget.msg.eng.t-mobile.com)|66.94.0.185|:443... connected.
<kenvandine> Unable to establish SSL connection.
<kenvandine> disabling wifi and that doesn't happen
<kenvandine> so doesn't sound like routing
<kenvandine> OH
<kenvandine> different IP
<kenvandine> 66.94.0.185 vs 10.176.75.130
<kenvandine> interesting, it resolves differently
<sergiusens> kenvandine: yeah :-)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: because the gethostbyname call obviously resolves with the main nameserver (over wifi)
<cyphermox_> right
<kenvandine> sergiusens, syslog still logs the same error
<cyphermox_> and this is what it should do, it can only resolve via the default gateway
<kenvandine>  /03mmsproxy: failed to add route: 'Gateway'
<kenvandine> so maybe SSL fails because the cert doesn't match or something?
<cyphermox_> no
<sergiusens> cyphermox_: you sure having a table of these to resolve isn't what android does?
<cyphermox_> sure
<cyphermox_> any network is free to resolve differently if you're on it vs. outside it
<kenvandine> would it magically work if we had ipv6 support? since that is what t-mobile tries to make us do?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: the only security for MMS is the ip you have from your context
<cyphermox_> kenvandine: right now you clearly aren't getting IPv6, so that wouldn't help in any way
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, yes, we have to manually change the context from ipv6 to ip
<cyphermox_> file a bug and it will be next on my plate
 * jdstrand is very looking forward to mms on t-mobile us
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, bug 1360403
<ubot5> bug 1360403 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "MMS does not work with T-Mobile US" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360403
<kenvandine> been there for a while
<sergiusens> kenvandine: can you pkill -SIGABRT nuntium and give me the trace it generates ?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: after that place it gets stuck in
<sergiusens> kenvandine: and retest but dbus-monitor interface=org.ofono.mms.Service ?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, sure
<kenvandine> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8487638/
<kenvandine> sergiusens, and this
<kenvandine> signal sender=:1.106 -> dest=(null destination) serial=8 path=/org/ofono/mms/310260548354685; interface=org.ofono.mms.Service; member=PropertyChanged
<kenvandine>    string "PreferredContext"
<kenvandine>    variant       object path "/ril_0/context1"
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, jgdx: silo 20 with apneditor is built, please test when you can
<pmcgowan> ack
<bzoltan> cwayne: utopic or trusty? what click and qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu version?
<cwayne> bzoltan: trusty, was doing it from cli, click version 0.4.32.1
<bzoltan> cwayne:  what PPA the click is from? The SDK PPA has 0.4.33
<cwayne> bzoltan: i think it's just from the archive, not a ppa
<cwayne> which ppa has 0.4.33?
<cjwatson> cwayne: do you have a log?
<cjwatson> obviously unlikely to be a click bug as such but perhaps I can help
<cwayne> cjwatson: i'd logged a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1377278  is there any specific log that'd be helpful to attach?
<bzoltan> cwayne:  I do not have access to Trusty right now. I think that version is newer than the stock click in T
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377278 in The Savilerow project "Unable to create ubuntu-sdk-14.10 click chroot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> cwayne: the output of click chroot.  looks like you have it
<cjwatson> cwayne: what's $PATH?
<cjwatson> in the shell where you're calling click chroot
<sergiusens> kenvandine: is that all from the dbus monitor? :-/
<kenvandine> sergiusens, yes....
<cwayne> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487754/
<sergiusens> kenvandine: MessageAdded never goes out, but the dbus error make no sense as the monitor shows it could be "set"
<kenvandine> sergiusens, seems to be a the same time i see the  write unix @/tmp/dbus-K5X3fXpfuM: broken pipe
<cjwatson> cwayne: how about: sudo env | grep ^PATH=
<cjwatson> cwayne: (you don't need to pastebin this, it's one line)
<cwayne> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<cjwatson> hm, ok, so why is /usr/sbin apparently not in $PATH when install-info's trigger is processed
<cjwatson> bzoltan: there is no conceivable way this is a qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu bug, I'm pretty sure you can stand down :)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: I see, download manager is not releasing the download
<cwayne> FWIW just updated to 0.4.33.1, same thing
<cjwatson> cwayne: can't see how it would make any difference
<cwayne> figured, but thought it'd be good to try :)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: well, the 'upload'
<cjwatson> cwayne: except for the fact that we have not released a 0.4.33.1 :P
<sergiusens> kenvandine: with wifi off, can you send btw?
<kenvandine> sergiusens, no
<cjwatson> bah
<cjwatson> bzoltan: use your own namespace for versions please and stop stealing ours :P
<cjwatson> bzoltan: backports should be 0.4.33~ubuntu14.04 etc., not 0.4.33.1
<cjwatson> bzoltan: now we *have* to release a new version of click before utopic releases in order for upgrades to work properly
<cjwatson> backported version numbers should always be just below the version being backported
<kenvandine> sergiusens, actually, with wifi off i'm not even seeing it log when trying to send
<kenvandine> maybe nuntium is stuck?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: oh, yeah restart it; there are some mutexes now that only allow one network op at the time and you have that pending upload still
<kenvandine> sergiusens, indeed... after restarting nuntium it does work
<kenvandine> without wifi
<sergiusens> kenvandine: well if the other end receives it; I know I need to focus on the download manager side at least
<kenvandine> sergiusens, yes, received on the other end :)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: one out of 2 :-D
<sergiusens> kenvandine: ok, I might need to defer the other issue to the sprint if I can't find anything obvious for the perfect fix; I can workaround the problem in nuntium for the stale download manager
<sergiusens> kenvandine: just give me a couple for a new nuntium, need to focus on pmcgowan's issues for a bit :-)
<mardy> ralsina_: I'm here just very briefly: please send me an e-mail with the syslog (but first, uncomment the line about LoggingLevel in /etc/signond.conf, and try again)
<ralsina_> mardy: ack
<sergiusens> jdstrand: at least with wifi off you can send it seems
<sergiusens> I'll be looking at recv for the wifi off case
<sergiusens> and defer the route issue to cyphermox_ as he said he'd take care
<cyphermox_> aye
<kenvandine> that'll make some happy t-mobile users :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: for that matter, you have no changes in your backport, so you don't need to change the version number at all for a build in a PPA.  just use copy-package (lp:ubuntu-archive-tools) to copy it from the primary archive without binaries next time, and you'll get a new build.
<cjwatson> though that is more complicated when you need to build for more than one release, which will no doubt be the case in the future.
<cjwatson> alternatively, use backportpackage, which has options for uploading to PPAs and gets all this stuff right.
<cjwatson> cwayne: well, I'm seeing if I can reproduce this
<cwayne> cjwatson: ack, it's on a node in s-jenkins, so i wonder if there's something wonky with the environment there
<cjwatson> cwayne: mm, that's what I was wondering about when getting you to show me $PATH, but all looked fine there
<cjwatson> so must be something in the distribution itself somewhere
<ralsina_> mardy, sergiusens: it seems to have worked now.
 * ralsina_ is baffled
<sergiusens> logs enabled works and logs disabled fails and always reproduceable == race
<ralsina_> sergiusens: it's like taking my son to the doctor, he always gets better on the way
 * ralsina_ disables logs and tries again
<cjwatson> ralsina_: check he's not Superman
<ralsina_> cjwatson: or wolverine
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK, I will do like that next time
<cjwatson> thanks :)
<cjwatson> cwayne: this is going to take a while on my ADSL - could you just quickly confirm whether /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf/usr/sbin/update-info-dir exists?
<cwayne> cjwatson: /var/lib/schroot/chroots seems to be empty
<cjwatson> errrrr
<cjwatson> that's where click chroot writes to
<cjwatson> did you destroy the chroot after the failure?
<cjwatson> oh, bah, click chroot create does that automatically :)
<cwayne> cjwatson: ah, ill run with -k
<cjwatson> cwayne: add --keep-broken-chroot to the end of that command line and try again - will probably be quicker for you than me
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> ETA 28min here
<cwayne> sure thing, running now
<ralsina_> sergiusens, mardy: works without logs. Madness.
<cwayne> cjwatson: ok, it does not exist
<cwayne> that is /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf/usr/sbin/update-info-dir does not exist
<cjwatson> cwayne: but /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf/var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst does exist?
<cwayne> nope, that doesn't seem to exist either
<cjwatson> cwayne: err but the log shows it being called ...
<cjwatson> /var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: 32: /var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: update-info-dir: not found
<cjwatson> which is supposed to be inside schroot -u root -c source:click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf
<cwayne> yeah, it does't make any sense to me either :) but it's not there
<cjwatson> cwayne: could you attach the full output from click chroot create?
<cwayne> cjwatson: sure thing
<cjwatson> cwayne: and check that there's at least something else in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf/var/lib/dpkg/info/ (should be lots of files) and that I didn't just typo that
<cwayne> cjwatson: yep theres a bunch of stuff there, just no install-info.postinst
<cjwatson> how odd.  and the given line number makes sense.
<cjwatson> also very strange to see gnupg being upgraded, rather than fresh-installed.
<cjwatson> it hasn't been changed in utopic since 2014-06-26
<cjwatson> the version it's upgrading from was never in utopic; it's in trusty-security/trusty-updates
<cjwatson> it's almost as if it's not actually chrooting at all or something, but how ...
<cjwatson> cwayne: if there's a Jenkins job for this then pointing me at it would be fine too
<cwayne> cjwatson: just uploaded the log, no jenkins job yet, though I could give you the IP and you could ssh in if you'd like
<cjwatson> cwayne: sure, though I really ought to go and play family games, but I could pick the details out of scrollback
<cjwatson> my public key's on LP of course
<cwayne> cjwatson: sure, no worries, go enjoy some games :)
<cjwatson> cwayne: very interested in looking into this while it's reliably reproducible though, so I'll come back later
<cwayne> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<cjwatson> it really looks as though something wasn't cleaned up
<sergiusens> ralsina_: wipe the accounts database and start over? :-P
<cjwatson> note how the first log was --unpack and this one is --configure
<ralsina_> sergiusens: ok, so, what seems to happen is that for things to work, I need to give the twitter app access to the twitter account!
<ralsina_> sergiusens: which in tretrospect seems rather obvious
<ralsina_> perhaps that should be enabled by default, tho
<cjwatson> bzoltan: this has turned out to be host system misconfig, so neither of our faults. :)
<sergiusens> ralsina_: that's why I asked about the "toggles"
<sergiusens> :-)
<cwayne> jdstrand: hey, im getting someone that has all of their scopes crashing, with the error being   what(): AppArmor profile does not exist
<cwayne> jdstrand: should they just re-generate the caches?
<jdstrand> cwayne: that is disturbing-- it is certainly because the profiles are not loaded. they can do 'sudo start apparmor' and it should right itself. do you know how they got there? were they fiddling with disabling apparmor or something?
<cwayne> jdstrand: they were just installing clicks
<jdstrand> how?
<jdstrand> pkcon as the user?
<cwayne> pkcon as the user
<jdstrand> sudo start apparmor ACTION=force-reload
<jdstrand> that would do it definitively
<jdstrand> cwayne: what version of apparmor do they have?
<jdstrand> (a reboot should also correct it)
<jdstrand> if someone has steps to reproduce, that person should please file a bug
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, have you tried the apneditor silo yet?
<kenvandine> i'm not seeing it at all on krillin
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, sigh no, debugging mms
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, not seeing the option?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> not at all
<pmcgowan> is it still mrked hidden?
<kenvandine> oh.... i think i know why
<kenvandine> jgdx has another branch that fixes this
<kenvandine> sigh... we need to add the other branch to the silo
<kenvandine> the bug for when the sim is in the 2nd slot
 * kenvandine moves the sim for testing
<kenvandine> i'll add this branch too and get it building again
<kenvandine> ugh... i bet it's not going to merge cleanly
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what are we missing?
<kenvandine> lp:~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-slot2-online-status-not-persisting-1375832/
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, and that affects the editor showing up?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> if the sim is in the 2nd slot
<kenvandine> the cellular panel doesn't really do the right thing
<kenvandine> it doesn't show you settings for the right sim
<kenvandine> it shows you the one that isn't present
<pmcgowan> ah
<jgdx> aa
<jgdx> right
<jgdx> let me fix that test
<kenvandine> jgdx, i just resubmitted the apneditor branch with your branch as a prereq
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you need to fix anything else?
<kenvandine> jgdx, tell me now before i pull the trigger on rebuilding the silo :)
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/apneditor/+merge/237138
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<jgdx> kenvandine, not AFAIK
<kenvandine> cool
 * kenvandine builds
<jgdx> but you don't want the slot2 branch?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i do... i merged it and made it a prereq
<kenvandine> sigh... wtf!
<kenvandine> oh, forgot the commit message on the resubmit :)
 * ahoneybun dances at the site for an APN editor
<ralsina_> sergiusens: got confused because there is *another* toggle in the notifications plugin :-)
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, it's coming... soon :)
<kenvandine> in landing silo 20 :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, so, my branch failed ap tests
<jgdx> kenvandine, you need 1109
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, i got 1109
<jgdx> kenvandine, that's sweet
<kenvandine> in the silo :)
<kenvandine> good timing
<jgdx> holy moly
<kenvandine> 2014-10-03 20:54:56,185 INFO Trying to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-slot2-online-status-not-persisting-1375832 (at rev 1109) into https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk
<jgdx> score
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i've confirmed it shows up now :)
<kenvandine> with the sim in the first slot :)
<kenvandine> but... i can't risk testing it right now... it's my primary sim... and my daughter is going to be calling me any minute to ask me to pick her up, so can't risk missing that call :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, lol
<kenvandine> i'll test it after i know i won't piss anyone off :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, dont you have a krillin there?
<kenvandine> it is my krillin :)
<kenvandine> with my t-mobile sim
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> gotcha
<kenvandine> my att sim has no minutes
<pmcgowan> you need a test sim
<kenvandine> i should buy some... but my sim came with 15 minutes free...
<kenvandine> which i haven't been able to activate
<kenvandine> ussd errors trying to call the magic number to activate the minutes
<kenvandine> ring... ring... whew, didn't miss her call :)
<kenvandine> time to run out to get her, bbiab to test it :)
<kenvandine> have a good weekend folks
<jgdx> kenvandine, have a good one. Shoot me an email when the silo's ready (/me checks if it is)
<pdxwebdev> I'm using a Nexus 4 and wifi is not working. no wifi device present in network manager. "error parsing wlan/prima/WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini" in dmesg
<pdxwebdev> any idea how to fix without reimaging?
<vitimiti> Hi
<pmcgowan> pdxwebdev, you can reflash without wiping your data, but it will wipe anything you added via apt
<nith1210> pdxwebdev: You may also want to just try power cycling. I've had that WIFI issue and that fixed it. I didn't collect any data to make any fuss about it though.
<nith1210> Although, I'm using a Nexus 5 as well.
<pdxwebdev> remove the battery?
<nith1210> No, just power off, then power on.
<pdxwebdev> it was only an intermittent issue. Now it's every time. Ok, yeah, I did power off the phone. So just flash without the --boostrap flag?
<nith1210> I think so but I'm not the right person to ask for that, I'm running it dual booted and so I only ever flashed it once.
<jgdx> and no --wipe, just the --channel and maybe --device
<pdxwebdev> k
<jgdx> pdxwebdev, if it persist, you could do $ ubuntu-bug network-manager # upload the info and describe the problem in a bug
<jgdx> err, on the device you'd have to do $ apport-cli network-manager
<pdxwebdev> I ran out of free space on my home partition, said apport-cli. So I did a apt-get autoclean and clean, freeing about 150MB. Suddenly wifi works. I don't understand but I don't care either.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-04
<cm-t> nhaines: I think I have this channel on my autojoin, but I'm just too much on reddit ;)
<nhaines> cm-t: haha, fair enough. :)
<cm-t> I will search for the documentation, I really want this webapps up asap, I can run it on emulator, but didnt read yet the permission docs
<nhaines> Yup, I did an API search before I replied  but didn't find anything on developer.ubuntu.com.
<ahoneybun> webapp
<taiebot> taiebot is really impressed by the stability of r269 shame that the dashboard does not reflect this. I was wondering if there should not be a user base dashboard for feedback on image for promotion. I would not mind to test apps following a pattern of instruction (taiebot cannot code) in order to double check dashboard and give valuable feedback to QA and developper.
<ogra_> taiebot, we dont really look at non RTM images currently ... but testing feedback in #ubuntu-ci-eng would definitely appreciated  ... the dashboards mainly show issues with the automated tests, that doesnt necessarily mean the app is bad
<ogra_> (often it is the infrastructure or the tests themselves that are to blame ... or changes in the test environment)
<taiebot> ogra_: I know thats why i think there should be a web-based site like the ubuntu-translation , where not only the image could be tested but every app available. For example there is now a lots of app that do not start due to apparmor changes on recent images and those need to be tested and reported to the  developper.
<Tassadar> heh, Ubuntu has a stand on Czech LinuxDays convention in Prague, and they are using Nexus 5 to showcase ubuntu touch ^^
<nhaines> Tassadar: haha!  :D
<Z3> Hi, I would like to know:  (1 - When will appear Ubuntu tablets) (2 - When will be available for install Ubuntu Touch RTM, or the first officially stable version, in nexus devices including tablets)
<Z3> Hi, is docking mode working in Ubuntu Touch RTM for Nexus 4?
<nhaines> Z3: docking mode is not a thing that exists.
<Z3> nhaines but it will exist in the final version? I read about it, "a mobile that is a full desktop pc when docked"
<Z3> "full desktop convergence"
<nhaines> Z3: Nope.  Maybe in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<Z3> nhaines ok, thank you ! :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-10-05
<akiva-thinkpad> I opened up my emulator... its asking me for a passcode
<akiva-thinkpad> what passcode do I give it?
<akiva-thinkpad> errrm, "In the Ubuntu SDK, open the Devices tab and its Device Actions sub tab (at the bottom)."
<akiva-thinkpad> where is this tab?
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't see it at the bottom.
<xt907> hello 2 all!
<xt907> I bought Motorola Razr M (xt907) for CDMA use and for flashing to Ubuntu Touch. But I can't undestand the state of it ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/xt907). Will CDMA calls/internet work?
<xt907> I don't know what to do, to return it back or to flash Ubuntu Touch? Now on Android CDMA calls and internet (EVDO) are working.
<xt907> Thanks!
<xt907> will ubuntu touch work in cdma mode? and on what devices?
<akiva-thinkpad> LOUSY DAMN EMULATORS!!! YELLING SPITTING STUPID BUGGY NON DESCRIPTIVE GAHHH!H!H!H!H!!!!!111one.
<akiva-thinkpad> huh
<akiva-thinkpad> huh
<akiva-thinkpad> Why do I have an emulator named cat:?
<akiva-thinkpad> why can't I delete it?
<akiva-thinkpad> why does it keep searching for it
<akiva-thinkpad> blah!
<akiva-thinkpad> I can't even create an emulator named cat:
<rookie2030> hi all im trying to install ubuntu touch on my gt3113
<rookie2030> but in the web page appears that i need 2 files
<rookie2030> what is the other file
<akiva-thinkpad> rookie2030, web page please?
<rookie2030> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40470153&postcount=272
<rookie2030> i download saucy preinstalled phablet ar,hf.zip
<akiva-thinkpad> 1. Download the device-specific file from http://ubuntuone.com/06wZ6ricQcGHZNNyYPcBKN.
<akiva-thinkpad> 2. Download the latest Ubuntu Touch nightly from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-tou...alled/current/. You need the file entitled "raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip".
<akiva-thinkpad> looks like two files to me
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> not current
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> and ubuntu one is down
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> sir
<akiva-thinkpad> you are out of luck
<rookie2030> yes appears this but in one download link not have a file
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu one does not exist no more
<akiva-thinkpad> and the cdimage is deprecated, thus no site
<rookie2030> and the second link there are no nightly only appears sauce
 * akiva-thinkpad checks your device
<akiva-thinkpad> rookie2030, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3110
<akiva-thinkpad> i don't install devices that often so hopefully someone else with more experience can helps you
<akiva-thinkpad> I'd suggest responding to the thread
<akiva-thinkpad> and saying that the links are dead
<rookie2030_> samsung galaxy tab 2 7 p3113
<joehannes> hey guys! anyone in here has a link or to as to what phones exactly will when exactly be available for official purchase shipping with ubuntu preinstalled??? or will it all be google-play store app installable on this and that? and when exactly, with 14.10???
<xt907> What is current status of CDMA? I Bought a Motorola Razr M (XT907), and now I don't know what to do... I wanted to replace my ios with opensource... Will Ubuntu Touch support it?
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, its not officially announced
<akiva-thinkpad> but
<akiva-thinkpad> its gonna probably be the Mx4, and a bq phone
<joehannes> ahhh ... and when ... with 14.10 in 3 weeks?
<joehannes> or not known yet?
<joehannes> I'm thinking of waiting for the new ubuntu phone ...
<joehannes> ah, thx
<joehannes> what do you think akiva-thinkpad ...
<joehannes> is it better to get a decent nexus and flash it or get this chinese model ... I've had bad experience as to chinese quality
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, wait for the official release, in part just to reward the manufacturers for using ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> the mx4 has a 20 mp camera!
<joehannes> thx, and as not to feed the troll I will stop here and think the rest to myself :)
<akiva-thinkpad> and better battery than the iphone 6
<joehannes> really?
<akiva-thinkpad> think so
<akiva-thinkpad> from what I've seen
<akiva-thinkpad> its a bit thicker
<akiva-thinkpad> but blah
<joehannes> exactly the  battery has been incredibly sloppy with my last chinese model ... a omg ... what was it called, don't remember
<akiva-thinkpad> looks cool to me
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, china is becoming better :P
<joehannes> yay, I understand the idea of community fundraising and stuff *whateverterm* ...
<joehannes> and I like it
<joehannes> let's hope so, it's a big chance
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, yes
<joehannes> but I must say they learn in marketing fast ...
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, hey are you interested in helping develop apps for the touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> either for yourself, or for ubuntu?
<joehannes> checking out the quality of the last phone I had does really lower my "Woooohhh, so cheap!!"
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<joehannes> akiva-thinkpad ... definitely
<joehannes> if it's possible in javascript, why?
<joehannes> you got job openings or is it all kinda open source volunteerism?
<joehannes> I love open source of course and value the idea ... *gg*
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, im a volunteer :P
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, and qml is javascriptish
<joehannes> oh, yeah, well
<joehannes> ah, dios, qml ... I don't even know what that is
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, its fun
<akiva-thinkpad> it uses javascript syntax
<akiva-thinkpad> very intuitive.
<akiva-thinkpad> you can extend it to c++
<akiva-thinkpad> or go
<joehannes> doesn't ubuntu atm come up with some javascript bridges and stuff ... come on, windows has it, yosemite brings it to mac, I think I already read about it on some ubuntu pages
<akiva-thinkpad> "Go"
<akiva-thinkpad> not sure what the bridges is
<joehannes> ok, gimme a pastebin to actually see a snippet ... would you?
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll show you what I'm working on
<joehannes> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, http://i.imgur.com/Oqe2vMh.png
<joehannes> javascriptish ... pffhht ... I think I got a lack of imagination then *gggg*
<joehannes> sounds cool
<joehannes> what's up the line?
<joehannes> give me a sec to double check if it's not possible in js ... or are you sure it is QML only?
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, html5 too
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, and you can use javascript files in this
<akiva-thinkpad> we use them for setting global values
<akiva-thinkpad> but seriously; just learn qml; its easy peasy
<joehannes> ok, that sounds cool
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, want some help getting started?
<akiva-thinkpad> #ubuntu-app-devel
<joehannes> so, what's up the line for volunteers ???? ... nah, that's fine, I could get it done myself, at least til stuck
<joehannes> question is, what needs help?
<joehannes> how to become a volunteer I guess
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, right now we are all pushing for RTM
<akiva-thinkpad> ie
<akiva-thinkpad> release to manufacturer
<akiva-thinkpad> right
<joehannes> and of course ... is there any hard incentiveness in store for volunteers?? like free ubuntu phone for example ... hehehe
<akiva-thinkpad> because the phone companies need working images
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, there are occassionally competitions
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, for me, its all about becoming an ubuntu member,
<akiva-thinkpad> which is a thing
<joehannes> ahhh, tell me more, please
<akiva-thinkpad> and getting letters of recomendation
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<akiva-thinkpad> and finally, getting actual experience
<akiva-thinkpad> its a lot of fun working on these projects so
<akiva-thinkpad> yah :)
<joehannes> ok, cool
<joehannes> so I could start with writing my own awesome app and sell it in the store?
<joehannes> pretty cool and all ... will think about it ... now, having a ciggarette
<joehannes> hey, I saw it's actually QML or HTML5
<joehannes> so you are able to use HTML5
<joehannes> cool
<joehannes> any ideas on a killer app?
<joehannes> hihi
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, oh btw; if you want to get my attention, make sure to type my name out
<akiva-thinkpad> that sends me a notification
<rookie2030_> hi anyone know how to install ubuntu touch on p3113
<joehannes> akiva-thinkpad ... yay, I should know :)
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, as for a killer app? Stuff that linux geeks would like.
<joehannes> joehannes ... hmm, u think so? cool
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, yah the terminal app for example looks awesome
<joehannes> give me a screenie!!! want to, want to .... see
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, oh havnt seen it :P
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> bah trying to find a nice non old one :P
<joehannes> take your tie
<joehannes> time
 * akiva-thinkpad is branching the latest version
<joehannes> hihihi
 * joehannes is thinking hard - quit that cycle of boredom - stop and replace hard with cool phun ...
<joehannes> hey akiva-thinkpad ... what about the terminal app? you doing a full branch and messing things up just to extract a screenie?
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, grumbles
<akiva-thinkpad> i am having build issues
<akiva-thinkpad> really frustrating errors where google can't help
<akiva-thinkpad> No command 'intltool' found
<akiva-thinkpad> bloody; its installed!
<akiva-thinkpad> don't know why its having this issue...
<joehannes> don't tell me you're on windows and having path issues?
<joehannes> but can you develop ubuntu on windows?
<akiva-thinkpad> ew
<akiva-thinkpad> im on ubuntu
<joehannes> of course
<joehannes> and if you type intltoo tab tab ... you get intltool, right? so to speak quickchck if its on the path
<joehannes> stupid proposition of mine probably sorry
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ML38_CLzwc
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, want to help me with something? Can you open your terminal
<joehannes> sure
<akiva-thinkpad> I want to know if this error is just me
<akiva-thinkpad> check if you have this installed, "intltool"
<akiva-thinkpad> not inteltool
<akiva-thinkpad> just intltool
<akiva-thinkpad> if you don't, install it and run it
<akiva-thinkpad> if you do, run it
<akiva-thinkpad> and tell me the output
<joehannes> no ... just installing, gimme a sec
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm getting intltool: command not found
<joehannes> yay, installed, but no command intltool found ... I'll help looking
<joehannes> oh
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, hmmm?
<joehannes> intltool is a package coming with subtools
<joehannes> intltoolize, intltool-extract, intltool-thisandthat ...
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, ah yes
<akiva-thinkpad> intl-merge does appear to work...
<joehannes> I guess if that just happened to change and now breaks things ... you should probably create a "ln -s intltool-whatever intltool" in your /usr/bin
<akiva-thinkpad> pah
<akiva-thinkpad> bloody what the heck is with this build then?
<joehannes> gimme a pastebin of your output, want to help
<akiva-thinkpad> yah thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, http://i.imgur.com/KSZNQyi.png
<joehannes> what comes to mind is ... probably not the prob, but worth a try ... the build seems to use plain shell, not bash ... have you checked if your plain shell has intltool-merge in its path .. .could it host a different path?
<akiva-thinkpad> hummm
<joehannes> forget it, if I change to sh it still finds intltool-merge
<akiva-thinkpad> joehannes, yah this is using chroot soooo...
<akiva-thinkpad> maybe its not installed in that
<akiva-thinkpad> good point.
<joehannes> hahaha!
<joehannes> you've made me real edgy, I should just work for my employer now to catch up ... never mind it being Sunday 04:30 am ... but now I want to develop an ubuntu app ... tsktsk
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> its easy; running the emulator is difficult though (you don't need to btw. qmlscene works fine)
<joehannes> cool
<joehannes> I'll give my musing another shot, then get back to actual work
<joehannes> akiva-thinkpad ... still there?
<joehannes> hey ... an open question begging for an honest answer --- akiva-thinkpad challenged me this night to start ubuntu-touch dev, and I'm setting up my env right now -> I'll see where I get ---> my question: I'd rather prefer HTML5 to QML .... is there any big reasons why to prefer QML (for how long?) ??
<chrisc> i just found a corrupt file on my ubuntu nexus 5, i wonder what caused that
<joehannes> hey guys ... anyone up and running yet? I'm trying to start ubuntu dev and have two questions. Can the HTML5 part be considered "developable with" yet, or is QML a smart move for now?
<joehannes> Second question: I'm a lil bit confused about all those scopes and hubs and stuff ... even the design guides and stuff on developer.ubuntu.com ... is it for phone, tablets AND desktop, or is desktop a different thing?
<rookie2030> hi everybody, i am trying to install ubuntu touch on my galaxy tab 2 7 p3113 i follow the step on the web xda but it link 1 is broken anoyone know where i can find the device rom
<rookie2030> or exist another way to install ubuntu on galaxy tab 2 7
<kurt_> rookie2030, are you useing a port to try and install i havent heard of one for the tab 2
<kurt_> the only official supported devices are N4 and 2013 N7 that I know of
<NikTh> Hello people.
<NikTh> Say now I have translated (made) a new language for the Ubuntu keyboard and I want to test it via Ubuntu emulator (on a 14.04 system). How can I do that? I've followed the instructions here(http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/) for the emulator and I have spotted the correct files in launchpad for the language (keyboard plugin) here (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/files/head:/plugins/en/).
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-28
<hypermist> well ubuntu-touch offically froze my nexus 4
<hypermist> Greaat so adb doesnt detect my phone
<hypermist> can't power off or anything
<hypermist> YAY
<hypermist> well that was luck
<hypermist> thanks google
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> Adb. or fastboot wont detect
<hypermist> nvm
<tathhu_> ... something like that happened on my n7 yesterday
<hypermist> tathhu_, yea i changed back to android now
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> I only lasted 24hrs with ubuntu-touch xD
<tathhu_> lol
<hypermist> its a nice feel
<tathhu_> it froze, hold power n secs, rebooted and now it seems to works
<hypermist> yea
<hypermist> Funny thing is though
<hypermist> The automatic brightness control was still working
<tathhu_> I was on lock screen and clock just updated
<tathhu_> lololo
 * tathhu_ afks for a while, school ->
<guest42315> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> good morning
<hypermist> if i pulled my phone out in class if i were at school tathhu_ i'd be insta snapped and i probalby wouldn't hand it over and end up being sent to the principle
<hypermist> xD
<dholbach> good morning
<hypermist> afternoon dholbach :P
<dholbach> hi hypermist
<hypermist> how is you
<dholbach> good good, how about yourself?
<hypermist> Doing reasonably good thanks for asking ;)
<dholbach> :)
<guest42315> ogra_, do you know what they  are talking about? https://www.glasswall.nl/ubuntu-phone-security-we-zijn-er-nog-niet/
<nhaines> I thought the browser was unconfined.
<Stanley00> and... the got a bug report about that browser permission too
<Stanley00> s/the got/we had/
<ogra_> guest42315, well,  apps cant look at anything outside of their work environment, the browser is an exception because it supports the file:// protocol and runs unconfined ... any app from the sotre cant do that
<ogra_> *store
<guest42315> ogra_, thanks :D
<ogra_> guest42315, for that particular issue they describe there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1393515
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1393515 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "browser allows browsing the phone filesystem" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> so yes, they are right ... but only for the browser (and indeed the phone needs to be handed unlocked by you to the hacker
<ogra_> )
<nhaines> Diabolical!
<guest42315> i am not giving my phone to anyone!
<guest42315> :D
<Stanley00> well, but I have my phone allows access via adb even in locked state... <= I will have to set this config back after I finish with the keyboard layout :(
<Stanley00> by the way, do I need to fire a bug report to add a new keyboard layout, or just a merge request is enough?
<_morphis> rsalveti: ping
<ogra_> Stanley00, if you want it secure, yes, you should switch that back ... why not use ssh instead ? it only allows key auth so nobody who doesnt have your key can in ... locked or unlocked
<ogra_> *can get in
<Stanley00> ogra_: oh, I don't know about that ssh thing. Thanks for the hint, I'll look for it now :3
<ogra_> android-gadget-service enable ssh
<ogra_> then copy your .pub key in place in /home/phablet/.ssh via adb (make sure the permissions are correct for the file and dir) and then you can use ssh
<ogra_> (and disable unlocked adb access)
<Stanley00> ogra_: yeah, thank you very much.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Drink Beer Day! 😃
<ogra_> isnt that every day ?
<ogra_> dbarth, oSoMoN, are there plans to make tabs closeable again in the browser ? since you guys moved the tab close button to the other side i need like ten attaemps to get a tab closed
<ogra_> *attempts
<ogra_> the active area of the close button seems to be really tiny now
<jibel> ogra_, bug 1500339
<ubot5> bug 1500339 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) ""Close tab" button difficult to tap" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500339
<ogra_> perfect
 * ogra_ me-too's
<ogra_> super annoying if you play a game that has ads inbetween
<ogra_> (and accidentially tap the ad)
<ogra_> hah, and such a simple fix
<hypermist> I changed back to android and it nearly failed so hard. today cause i thought i lost my backup of my bitcoin wallet stuff
<hypermist> :(
<dbarth> nice fix indeed; we can problably test and land as-is; oSoMoN ^^
<oSoMoN> dbarth, will test and land soon, yes
<lesamourai> clues on daemonising an app in ubuntu touch or a non GUI app?
<ogra_> not via an officially confined app from the store
<ogra_> you can build an unconfined app for your personal use that you can sideload via adb ... with that iit might be possible
<lesamourai> hello ogra_ , app is running in unconfined mode
<ogra_> but if you do that anyway you could as well just have a script that gets started via a session service
<ogra_> no need to roll an actual app for it
<Mirv> ogra_: hmm, where does the /etc/environment come from on touch, it wasn't lxc-android-config?
<lesamourai> sorry im not aware of making it work through a script
<ogra_> Mirv, thats a leftover from the OEM team hackage in live-build/livecd-rootfs
<lesamourai> basically im building a client server app
<ogra_> lesamourai, you put the binary somewhere into /home/phabllet and create an upstart job for it that you put into /home/phablet/.init or so
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks, I see it's still being hacked/updated
<ogra_> (not sure thats the right location you have to read up about it)
<lesamourai> i see , thanks , and also thanks for tips you gave other day about that shell scripting it pretty much solved the issue
<ogra_> Mirv, yes, it should be completely empty except for PATH ... but someone needs to test each of these options to see if they can be dropped or need to be moved
<ogra_> thats a little time consuming, which is why nobdy ever did that cleanup yet
<Mirv> ogra_: I'm just planning to add a new one ;)
<ogra_> NO !
<ogra_> definitely not
<Mirv> hehe, ok. where would one set for example the existing QT_SELECT in the future?
<ogra_> Mirv, isnt that enough in the session ?
<ogra_> add it to /etc/profile.d then
<ogra_> there is some Qt stuff already
<ogra_> (and ubuntu-touch-session sources it)
<Mirv> ogra_: it might be so. thanks for keeping the line on sanity!
<ogra_> /etc/environment is definitely the wrong place
<ogra_> Mirv, hmm i thought we have a bug open about it but i cant find one
<ogra_> (about cleaning up the file)
<ogra_> perhaps worth filing a new one and pointing pmcgowan to it for his collection
<lesamourai> ogra_ , non GUI app is possible , on touch?
<ogra_> not via the store
<lesamourai> i mmean in unconfined mode
<ogra_> you can indeed run scripts etc from commandline
<ogra_> and you could as well package that in a click package ...
<ogra_> but you wouldnt be able to start it from a .desktop file or so
<ogra_> that would have to happen from a script you run from the terminal or adb or ssh
<ogra_> which makes having a click package rather useless ...
<ogra_> so you could as well just use a tarball
<Mirv> ogra_: filed
<ogra_> thx
<lesamourai> thought touch only supports click installer
<ogra_> Mirv, i guess that requires some joined effort from QA and whoever will remove the hack to make sure dropping the mess doesnt cause regressions
<ogra_> lesamourai, well, via adb, ssh or the terminal-app it is a normal ubuntu
<ogra_> you wouldnt be able to do it via any official way ...
<lesamourai> ohk , i will look them up
<ogra_> yes, officially only click packages are supported
<lesamourai> since app is using dbus , official way seems impossible
<ogra_> well, apps can use dbus i think ... for services that are in the rootfs
<lesamourai> and last issue ( hopefully) im stuck is running server part as a daemon or  gui less background process :)
<ogra_> i.e. client side shoudl always work
<lesamourai> i need to register my own service as well..
<ogra_> you are not able to add a new service though
<lesamourai> client side is np
<lesamourai> yep , thats why unconfined mode comes to rescue
<ogra_> not really, since no official packaging mechanism could install your service
<ogra_> it would have to be included in the rootfs by default to have it officially available
<lesamourai> i will look up for rootfs
<ogra_> (and note that we dont allow long running daemons there without a very valid reason (since it drains your battery) .... it should be activated by the dbus call only
<lesamourai> i see
<maggots> any cool console apps that are useful that i could install?
<jgdx> !faq
<ubot5> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<jgdx> maggots, clickapps are graphical apps, so not really.
<maggots> well i reflashed the phone in write mode so regular console apps
<tathhu> moo :P
<tathhu> ... eh no
<tathhu> nvm :P
<maggots> is it a big job to re flash the phone?
<akik> hi. i've got the meizu mx4 ubuntu edition. anybody have news when it's getting the convergence mode?
<popey> akik: it isn't.
<popey> AIUI
<akik> why?
<popey> I don't believe the hardware is capable.
<akik> what's missing?
 * ogra_ thinks the hardware is ... but the driver isnt
<akik> i can't believe i spent 300 euros for it
<pp__> Hello everybody
<pp__> May anybody help me?
<ogra_> how would anybody know ?
<guest42315> akik, lucky you, it's sold out now... you can't even buy one
<pp__> I would like to create an emulator in devel
<pp__> unfortunatly after booting the new device
<akik> guest42315: a friend got me the permission slip utilizing chrome's incognito windows
<pp__> the sdk can not connect to it
<ogra_> akik, permission slip ??
<pp__> how to solve this?
<akik> ogra_: the origami wall
<guest42315> ah, yeah! i remember the wall game
<ogra_> pp__, try #ubuntu-app-devel,  there are more SDK guys
<pp__> ty ogra
<pp__> for your nice help
<ogra_> akik, ah, that was only for the first few weeks
<pp__> I try
<guest42315> akik, that was months ago, right?
<akik> guest42315: yes
<guest42315> akik, so how do you like the mx4?
<akik> guest42315: well it's just a phone now. i bought it mainly because of convergence
<ogra_> it was never promoted as convergence device
<ogra_> in fact it was clearly said it would likely not ever get convergence mode
<ogra_> what made you think it would ?
 * guest42315 waiting for OTA7 :D
<akik> because it is 2015 :)
<ogra_> well, that doesnt make the HW or drivers any better :)
<akik> so what hw feature is missing from mx4 ?
<ogra_> a convergence device is announced for end of year,/ early next year
<ogra_> display output to an external display
<akik> it's got mhl tv-out
<ogra_> i also doubt you would be happy with a 16G device for convergence
<ogra_> the HW has
<ogra_> the driver doesnt support it
<akik> oh mi god. it's linux
<guest42315> and the driver is closed source, right?
<ogra_> the driver is closed source
<guest42315> ewww
<guest42315> EWWWW
<akik> :( i feel like crying
<ogra_> worse than nvidiaon desktops
<ogra_> ( you wont find usable open drivers for phones)
<akik> 16 gigs storage is just fine. it's not a deal breaker. missing hw support is
<ogra_> well, if 8G would be taken by the OS, 16G is small :)
<ogra_> the converged image will likely have a bigger footprint
<akik> ogra_: you know, i mostly use a terminal and web browser
<guest42315> 99.99% of the time
<akik> i was at nokia when n900 came out in 2009
<akik> that's 6 years ago
<akik> cpu ti omap 3430 600 MHz
<ogra_> that was an awesome device ... yet it also had to use closed source drivers for nearly everything
<guest42315> ogra_,  uh :| so, woke up the phone, in network the wifi is on, and it's telling me that i'm connected to my router but the indicator is no signal and g+ does not load
 * ogra_ has one collecting dust sitting on a shelf here ... got it in amsterdam 
<guest42315> ogra_, i've tried tapping the wifi connection twice, still nothing
<ogra_> (when nokia gave them for free to devs)
<ogra_> guest42315, sounds liek a bug
<guest42315> ogra_, yep, woa.. and now it can't find my router :D
<guest42315> probably turnning off and then on wifi will fix it
<guest42315> let's try
<ogra_> wait for awe ... i bet there is a bug open about that
<guest42315> ogra_, thanks :D
<abeato> jhodapp, conflict fixed
<jhodapp> abeato, cool thanks
<abeato> np
<ogra_> abeato, you diplomat you :)
<guest42315> ogra_,  btw.. turning it off and on again didn't work
<guest42315> ogra_,  awe_ i can adb into it and look for stuff if you tell me where
<guest42315> else i'm gonna restart the phone
<guest42315> ;D
<ogra_> well, perhaps tell awe_ about your prob first :)
 * ogra_ doesnt work on the phone anymore 
<tathhu> still not thursday :(
<guest42315> :(
<tathhu> but soon!
<guest42315> awe_, o, woke up the phone, in network the wifi is on, and it's telling me that i'm connected to my router but the indicator is no signal and g+ does not load, i've tried tapping the wifi connection twice, still nothing
<guest42315> awe_, turning the wifi off and on again does nothing
<guest42315> awe_, mx4 ota6
<abeato> ogra_, :P
<awe_> guest42315, any non-std software installed?
<guest42315> this will be my 3 restart today, it locked up/self restarted (unity?) twice before todat
<guest42315> today
<guest42315> awe_, nope
<awe_> ( ie. did you make the phone writable? )
<awe_> k
<guest42315> awe_, i just have the open store
<awe_> can you run a few commands for me?
<guest42315> is that non standard?
<awe_> welll... ogra_^^?
<guest42315> and from open store i have tweak geek
<awe_> ogra_, does the open store require writable permissing?
<awe_> hmmm
<ogra_> awe_, no idea, i never used it, thats a mzanetti toy
<awe_> no guarantees with tweak-geek installed.  From what I know, that works around certain touch policies, and therefore *could* interefere with networking.
<guest42315> i don't think it does mzanetti
<guest42315> awe_, i just use that to go into windowed mode, because i'm too lazy to write stuff in the terminal
<awe_> ok
<awe_> if you go to system settings / WiFi
<awe_> can you find your AP in the list?
<awe_> Is it checked?
<guest42315> yep, wifi on
<guest42315> and it doesn't show my router
<guest42315> it shows me that i'm connected to a random dlink router
<guest42315> now i can see mine
<guest42315> and is gone again
<guest42315> it just pops in and out
<awe_> is the random dlink router secure?
<awe_> ( ie. is there a lock icon present? )
<guest42315> awe_, yep
<awe_> hmmm, and you don't recall every typing in the pw?
<guest42315> and now the list is empty
<guest42315> usually there are at least 6 router there
<awe_> this is system-settings, correct?
<guest42315> system settings \ wi-fi
<awe_> If it showed dlink as connected, what you need to do is make the device forget that AP
<awe_> so if you see the dlink AP come up again, click the arrow next to it, and then click the "forget" button
<guest42315> awe_, i can restart the phone and it will probably fix it :D
<awe_> not is there's a connection
<awe_> s/is/if/
<awe_> another thing you can do to manually get rid of it
<guest42315> ok, clicked on forget this network, and now the list is empty again :D
<awe_> is cd /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections as root, and rm the associated connection file
<guest42315> and now i have a tenda and ubuntu :D
<awe_> but you probably want to stop network-manager first
<awe_> then start it again
<guest42315> awe_, i don't want to fix it :D a restart will do that
<guest42315> awe_,  hm.. let's restart
<awe_> can you please check system-connections first?
<awe_> If you have a bad connection file in there, it's always going to try to re-connect to that AP
<awe_> and will cause problems
<guest42315> rebooted :(
<awe_> well check after it restarts
<guest42315> ok
<awe_> also, please check /var/crash to see if there's any NM crash files present
<guest42315> awe_, hm.. restarting didn't fix it :\
<guest42315> ok.. lemme connect to the desktop
<awe_> guest42315, please try my suggestions then
<awe_> I have a mtg in 5m, so will be unavailable for awhile
<guest42315> awe_, i'm trying right now, just a sec to connect the cable
<guest42315> awe_, /var/crash http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12602769/
<guest42315> i don't see any nm crash files
<awe_> yea, but plenty of other crash files...  ;(-
<guest42315> it usually crashes 2 or 3 times / day :D
<guest42315> mx4 ota6
<guest42315> i got used to :D
<guest42315> hehe
<rsalveti> morphis: pong
<awe_> well... I'd recommend uninstalling tweak geek and see if your phone fixes itself.  Anyways, I have to jump into a mtg now
 * awe_ falls over
<guest42315> awe_, thank :D go
<awe_> it's rsalveti!  w00t!
 * ogra_ quickly shoves a pillow under awe_ 
<tathhu> anyone can pop bug report about rando mfreezes on bq devices? (random aand gotta reboot)
<guest42315> rm * in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections as root
<guest42315> now
<rsalveti> awe_: hey hey :-)
<guest42315> ok, all clean
<ogra_> awe_, he's a top manager now !
<guest42315> still can't see my router :D
<guest42315> pff :(
<pixel_> ogra_, yay! restarted the phone and the router and now wifi works again
<tathhu> \o/
<pixel_> now i'm wondering what fixed it? the router or the phone restart :))
<ogra_> well, if you'd done proper debugging you would only have restarted one of them at a time :)
<ogra_> ... next time then
<tathhu> :D
<pixel_> ogra_, :D haha yes :D
<pixel_> noted :D
<abeato> xavigarcia, indicator-sound and media-hub updated in silo 55
<xavigarcia> abeato: cool, thanks!
<abeato> np
<mterry> oSoMoN, re: bug 1500444.  my setting is fine -- it should be saving the session.  My session.json file does seem to be stuck at the old session that wasn't restored correctly.  So I guess it is corrupted somehow.  I could send it to you, but would want to know exactly what is in the savedState base64 field, before I can tell how sensitive the data is  :)
<ubot5> bug 1500444 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Isn't remembering old session tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500444
<oSoMoN> mterry, savedState contains a (base64-encoded) binary state of the page, that includes form data, current scroll offsets, navigation (back/forward) history, and maybe other things, so it is potentially sensitive
<xavigarcia> abeato: I've tested it and seems to be OK now...
<mterry> oSoMoN, yeah...  I had a lastpass vault open.  So maybe too sensitive to hand around.  Can I help figure this out another way?
<mterry> oSoMoN, I will point out that this was the session that was open when I rebooted
<mterry> Don't know if that's a clue
<abeato> xavigarcia, good, but I guess we need to address/explain the other 2 issuesç
<abeato> jhodapp, have you seen rvr's comments in https://trello.com/c/BWPvIkY7/2276-269-ubuntu-landing-055-qtubuntu-media-media-hub-jhodapp ?
<abeato> jhodapp, there are 3 issues mentioned, the first one is solved now in indicator-sound
<jhodapp> no
<abeato> the second might be music-app
<abeato> the third is a design issue according to xavigarcia
<oSoMoN> mterry, you’d need to instrument the code that loads the last session, see where it blows up, the entry point is there: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/webbrowser/Browser.qml#L1383
<jhodapp> abeato, yes indeed, and #2 is how the current app chooses to handle hitting the start of the tracklist or the end of the tracklist
<xavigarcia> abeato: I think the 3rd is just a known issue, as the media role changes when the music is paused
<oSoMoN> mterry, it would also be interesting to see if it fails with a trimmed session.json file where the savedState blobs are removed
<oSoMoN> mterry, if it does, then you could hand me the trimmed file, with no sensitive data
<mterry> oSoMoN, ok, will experiment
<abeato> jhodapp, xavigarcia, so
<oSoMoN> thanks
<xavigarcia> abeato: it happens any time the audio role changes, (for example at the end of a playlist.... the music stops and the role changes back to ringtone)
<jhodapp> xavigarcia, yes, that's how it's supposed to work
<jhodapp> at least by design
<abeato> jhodapp, xavigarcia, I see, so what do we do with the silo? is it good enough? do we need to land music-app at the same time?
<xavigarcia> jhodapp: yup
<jhodapp> abeato, we can't land music-app at the same time...there's a lot of other things that need work both in music-app and media-hub
<mterry> oSoMoN, ah...  the lock file was still there
<mterry> oSoMoN, moving the lock file out of the way fixed it
<jhodapp> abeato, we might be able to get the music-app guys to release a new version that just handles the end of tracklist/beginning of tracklist better
<oSoMoN> mterry, interesting, that would be a bug in QLockFile, it should have discarded the stale lock
<abeato> popey, jhodapp who can be ping about music-app?
<jhodapp> abeato, ahayzen
<jhodapp> or victorp
<jhodapp> err, victor
<jhodapp> t
<popey> abeato: what do you need?
<jhodapp> popey, music-app to handle the second point made by vruiz here: https://trello.com/c/BWPvIkY7/2276-269-ubuntu-landing-055-qtubuntu-media-media-hub-jhodapp
<popey> which build of music did they use?
<jhodapp> popey, not sure the specific version, but should be the latest stable version
<popey> is https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xzI4D6knVJ6VmXxqJ2gyGSMowbtVVoNPgQl1fywim_U/edit up to date (not touched since sept 11)
<jhodapp> popey, #4 is probably fixed now
<jhodapp> popey, so mostly up to date, but definitely needs some updating
<mterry> oSoMoN, maybe because the pid listed in the lockfile is an actual process upon the reboot?  (an indicator-printers-service process)
<jhodapp> popey, but that's using the development version of music-app that is using background playlists
<mterry> oSoMoN, oh wait, I see it saves the process name
<oSoMoN> mterry, I don’t remember the internals of QLockFile
<popey> abeato: can you file a bug in lp:music-app ?
<popey> I'll point the guys at it (and they'll see the bug mail)
<akik> still hope for meizu mx4? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvEWAz-iFfg "it's a good demonstration of convergence"
<abeato> popey, sure
<jhodapp> popey, have you seen ahayzen since he started back to university?
<popey> jhodapp: yup, we spoke on friday.
<popey> I said I'd pounce on you today :)
<jhodapp> popey, ha!
<jhodapp> popey, cool, I'm sure I'll catch him online soon then and will discuss this with him
<popey> jhodapp: lets pounce on him when he's around
<jhodapp> popey, sounds good
<abeato> jhodapp, popey https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1500457
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1500457 in Ubuntu Music App "Pressing previous button sets duration to 0" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks abeato
<jhodapp> thanks abeato
<oSoMoN> where does the code for the video scope live?
<jhodapp> oSoMoN, check with dednick on that
<dednick> oSoMoN: what part of the video scope? the content of the UI?
<oSoMoN> dednick, I want to know with which URL the scope invokes the browser when opening a popular youtube video
<dednick> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that's probably you right? ↑↑
<davidcalle> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube
<davidcalle> (oSoMoN, there are several Youtube scopes on launchpad, this is the one used on Unity8)
<jhodapp> abeato, reviewed the MR, some comments
<oSoMoN> davidcalle, thanks!
<davidcalle> oSoMoN, np
<abeato> jhodapp, ok, taking a look
<davidcalle> oSoMoN, and to answer your question directly, it's using "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=" + id
<pstolowski> oSoMoN, lemme check
<pstolowski> oSoMoN, ah, davidcalle already replied
<mterry> oSoMoN, indeed, seems a bug in QLockFile.  The unix implementation of QLockFilePrivate::isApparentlyStale() does not use the appname information at all -- merely checks if the pid exists
<tsdgeos> mterry: it does, maybe not in our version?
<tsdgeos> at least 5.6 uses appname in there
<mterry> tsdgeos, indeed
<mterry> oSoMoN, this stale lock issue would affect the phone too, eh?  Not just the desktop
<oSoMoN> mterry, most probably yes
<mterry> oSoMoN, ick.  That might be worth backporting then
<mterry> oSoMoN, there's a patch sitting in qt, doesn't seem too gross
<oSoMoN> mterry, agreed
<gerlowskija> Hi all, quick question about Ubuntu Touch perf.  I'll occasionally see some solid lag when unlocking my phone and doing other various tasks.  I'm familiar with the process for reporting bugs in core-apps and other parts of the OS, but I'm not aware of anywhere to go to discuss/help with perf issues.  Is there any place I should be looking?  I'm more than willing to report issues when I see see them, gather logs, etc, but I'm not sure w
<gerlowskija> here to go.  Does anyone have any pointers/suggestions?
<morphis> rsalveti: sorry for the late re-ping
<morphis> rsalveti: wanted to check with you on how the audio routing is implemented in touch for HFP
<morphis> I am coming along with porting that to bluez5 but just want to recap if you have a short moment if I got things right
<jgdx> gerlowskija, it's a known issue, if I'm not mistaken.
<jgdx> gerlowskija, if I
<jgdx> gerlowskija, if I'm not, it's bug 1480877 and will be fixed in OTA7 (next major update).
<ubot5> bug 1480877 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480877
<taiebot> Waouh you guys are going to be busy or is it just a redesign of the first set up of the phone ? http://design.canonical.com/2015/09/why-the-first-impression-matters/
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/more-ubuntu-phones-coming-soon-says-official-site-492973.shtml
<gerlowskija> Ok, thanks jgdx.  If a similar perf issue crops up in the future, is there anywhere particular to report it, or do I have to actually know the package responsible to report/discuss the bug?  (The bug you mentioned above it tied to network-manager and dbus at least).
<dobey> so much white
<dobey> gerlowskija: to know exactly which package to report against, you'd need to do a little debugging and find out what is causing the issue; ie, is something using 100+% CPU, is something flooding dbus, etc…
<pixel_> gerlowskija, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<taiebot> awe_ Sorry to bother you. Any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1323837  ? Just coming back from holidays abroad and due to the above did not have any network.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<awe_> taiebot, we have no plans currently to support SIM toolkit
<awe_> what phone are you using? BQ?
<awe_> also next time you go abroad, you should consider purchasing a local SIM
<taiebot> awe_ nexus 4 well that is bad that means UT will depend completely of the network carrier.
<awe_> taiebot, patches are always welcome
<awe_> ;)-
<awe_> that said, SIM toolkit requires UI work, and that's not my area
<awe_> if you really want SIM toolkit, you need to convince our product team of the need.  There's not much I can do about it
<taiebot> awe_ who is the product team
<awe_> the people at Canonical who make decisions about the product
<awe_> feel free to start an email thread
<awe_> on the mailing list
<taiebot> awe_ it was done a year ago and bumped it 3month ago with no reply
<awe_> taiebot, that's probably because nobody else has asked for it
<awe_> it actually is pretty old-school tech
<awe_> and therefore hasn't been considered critical to the product.  If it was, we'd probably head about it from Meizu or BQ
<awe_> but we haven't
<awe_> I'm sorry, but as mentioned there's not much I can do about it
<taiebot> awe_ I understand will try to convince more people to make this happens. :-D
<taiebot> awe_ thank you for your answers
<awe_> taiebot, your welcome
<Kinoko> Is posible to the ubuntu adms change my user@id: from my phone remotely?
<ogra_> you mean your PIN ?
<Kinoko> I am curious about that. Seriously
<Kinoko> ogra_: no, my user@id linux terminal
<ogra_> the user account is hardoded .... the user is "phablet" everywhere
<ogra_> and no, there is no way ro change that remotely :)
<ogra_> *to
<ogra_> (well, technically there probably would be with a lot of scriptery ... but that doesnt exist)
<Kinoko> ogra_; no way? How my user@host: changed 3 times in 2 days without usermod or some another app?
<ogra_> given that a lot on the phone is bound to that phablet user, a lot would break if that would be changed
<ogra_> (it is still not clear to me what you mean by user@host ... the "phablet@localhost" you see in the terminal app or via adb or ssh ??)
<ogra_> (or rather phablet@ubuntu-phablet)
<Kinoko> ogra_: today is my bizarre user@id
<Kinoko> ogra_: today is my bizarre user@id
 * ogra_ doesnt really get what you mean ... there is only one user on the pühone that is called phablet, and the password DB is readonly 
<ogra_> (and neither adduser nor any other tool work with that setup currently)
<Kinoko> ogra_: today is my bizarre user@id
 * ogra_ gives up
<tathhu> ogra_, <3
<tathhu> :P
<Kinoko> ogra_: i really don't understand
<ogra_> Kinoko, i dont understand what you mean by user@host
<ogra_> there is exactly one user on an ubuntu phone ... and that user is called pahblet ...
<Kinoko> This id is the third. Changed alone without advice
<lotuspsychje> Kinoko: maybe you should explain wich device and Os your on
<lotuspsychje> Kinoko: wnad what your trying to do with this
<Kinoko> ogra_: if i becxame root? Mi id change or not?
<ogra_> Kinoko, on the ubuntu  phone ?
<Kinoko> ogra_: yes...
<ogra_> sure, if you do something like "sudo -s" or "sudo -i" it prints root@ubuntu-phablet at the terminal prompt
<ogra_> but generally that should just be ohablet@
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> phablet@
<ogra_> and there are no other users
<ogra_> and since the filesystem is readonly the password db cant just change back and forth
<Kinoko> ogra_: ok. Now i will change the phone to android. What you think?
<ogra_> ??
<tathhu> whaaaaat is going on
<ogra_> yu mean you want to flash android on your ubuntu phone ?
 * ogra_ wonders if Kinoko is a bot or just badly trying to troll ... or simply not capable of getting across what he meaans 
<Kinoko> ogra_: is posible to someone hack ubuntu phone ontheair amd change the whoami name?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> not if you didnt tinker with the phone
<ogra_> if you made it writable, installed stuff on the commandline or some such, then no guarantees ... a default ubuntu phone is secure
<Kinoko> ogra_: thanks. Now change to android. Is posible to someone hack android ontheair for change the whoami name?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> probably ...
<ogra_> androids security model isnt so particulary safe
<jgdx> java!1
<ogra_> well, not necessarily java ... simply the fact that any app can access any data
<jgdx> java applets!
<ogra_> but java adds to that indeed ;)
<Kinoko> ogra_: i prove. That. My name from qhoami was changed 3 times in 2 days without any installed tool to do that on android...
<jgdx> ogra_, that's true?
<jgdx> ogra_, app A can read from app B's files?
<ogra_> i think so ... how else would an app be able to read your addressbook :)
<ogra_> without you knowing
<ogra_> or to track your location
<dobey> Kinoko: you are going to have to more explicitly state exactly what your problem is
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ whoami
<ogra_> phablet
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<dobey> your whoami isn't going to change unless you explicitly broke something
<ogra_> ^^^^ that hasnt changed since i started using this phone about a year ago
<tathhu> phabletception
<Kinoko> dobey: is a simple question about remote exploits in ubuntu if someday i buy one
<ogra_> tathhu, we definitely need to add more layers of phablet :)
<dobey> Kinoko: no, your question was not simple. you stated that your whoami has changed 3 times without you doing anything. that isn't a question
<tathhu> ogra_, I can put my bq when it arrives on top of my nexus :P
<ogra_> oh, i could stack quite a few ubuntu phones onto each other ;)
<dobey> Kinoko: there is a communications problem here. we do not understand what you are claiming, or wanting to know
<ogra_> not sure you can call that inception if you dont fold them though ;)
<Kinoko> dobey: not a question? Of course is a question: is posible to renotely someone change my username@host: in ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> Kinoko, no
<ogra_> it isnt even possible for an app to do that
<ogra_> (i.e. locally)
<pixel_> Kinoko, on mx4?
<dobey> Kinoko: not unless they've gained root access to your phone and changed the root partition to read-write
<Kinoko> pixel_: on anything that haves unix ubuntu linux...
<pixel_> ok lol
<dobey> ie, if you installed an insecure sshd and have it running on an open network or something like that
<dobey> by default, the phone is secure though
<Kinoko> dobey: if yes this, how to detect and prevent?
<dobey> so you will have to explicitly do something to enable that, or some kernel exploit will have to be found that affects the specific kernel on the device (but then, that likely won't get you into the ubuntu side of the system)
<dobey> Kinoko: don't break security of your phone and install the updates as they are available
<Kinoko> allright... :D
<ogra_> what a funny conversation
<tathhu> ;D
<pmcgowan> ogra_, where are the image manifests again
 * pixel_ ping facebook o_O
 * pixel_ he dead?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thanks much
<ogra_> pmcgowan, interesting that the i386 rootfs is 40MB bigger btw ...
 * ogra_ remembers they were never tthe same size ... but 40MB sounds like quite a diff)
<pmcgowan> indeed
<UbuntuUser|76726> hello
<Sander^home> have anyone thought about implementing lxc containers for all apps in ubuntu touch?
<Sander^home> That way you could isolate every app on the kernel level from eachother.
<Sander^home> There is little memory footprint of it.
<Sander^home> http://www.janoszen.com/2013/01/22/lxc-vs-openvz/ <-- Here is a overview of what type of isolation LXC have.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-29
<rsalveti> morphis: I'll try writing something up for you tomorrow, but it's all done by the pulseaudio module (once the bt side is connected, there is a property that gets set that enables the data to flow at the audio hal)
<imnichol> Sorry if this is has an easy answer, but I've been googling for a bit and haven't found one:  can I buy any Nexus 4 and install Ubuntu on it, or do I have to find a particular version of the N4?
<RAOF> Any nexus 4.
<ljp> works well on nexus 4. thats what I have
<ljp> k
<imnichol> Hm awesome.  Like, for example, this one? http://www.amazon.com/LG-Google-Nexus-Unlocked-Phone/dp/B00A9ZER46/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1443497990&sr=1-3&keywords=nexus+4
<imnichol> Not to disbelieve or anything, I'm just surprised that there isn't a catch somewhere ;)
<ljp> no catch. I bought a used one off ebay. works just dandy
<you_c_this> would there be a safe way to install & setup a NFS share on the Ubuntu phone?
<morphis> rsalveti: that would be great!
<dholbach> good morning
<tathhu> äääääääääääää
<tathhu> omg
<tathhu> :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy World Heart Day! 😃  <3
<abeato> xavigarcia, ping
<xavigarcia> abeato pong
<abeato> xavigarcia, hey, question about mpris controls: are they supposed to be enabled when there is no track list? Currently they are after exiting music-app, and play the last played track, with no possibility of changing the track. Does the indicator track CanPlay to enable/disable the controls?
<abeato> xavigarcia, in other words, would it make sense to have CanPlay=false when there is no track list?
<xavigarcia> abeato: hey, I think you didn't receive my answer :/
<xavigarcia> abeato: the sound indicator only does what it gets from MPRIS
<abeato> xavigarcia, nop, I did not... :-/
<xavigarcia> abeato: so if MPRS returns true it sets the buttons to true
<xavigarcia> abeato: I don't know what should we do if there's no playlist
<xavigarcia> abeato: should the indicator look if there's a playlist active?
<xavigarcia> abeato: to be honest... I don't have an answer to that
<xavigarcia> abeato: is this preventing silo 55's landing?
<abeato> xavigarcia, well, I guess that tracking "CanPlay" should be enough
<abeato> xavigarcia, no
<abeato> xavigarcia, I guess it is more a question for design
<xavigarcia> abeato: another thing is that the play button (at least on the desktop) executes the player
<xavigarcia> abeato: yeah, I guess so
<abeato> xavigarcia, hmm, probably it would make sense to do the same in the phone
<xavigarcia> abeato: anyway... i think we should confirm with design
<abeato> xavigarcia, indeed, who do you discuss this with there?
<xavigarcia> abeato: I'm waiting for a new spec updated to reflect some aspects for bluetooth headset
<xavigarcia> abeato: not sure if it will also update the player controls or not
<xavigarcia> abeato: normally I contact mpt
<mpt> o/
<abeato> xavigarcia, maybe it would be good to start a discussion about this
<abeato> hey mpt ;)
<xavigarcia> abeato: sure
<abeato> mpt, so we were discussing what the indicator-sound should do when there is no track list
<abeato> just be disabled? start music-app?
<nhaines> I vote for dump core and corrupt the user partition.
<abeato> also, does it make sense that we reset the play list when music-app exits?
<abeato> +1 :p
<abeato> now that we have background playlists maybe we should not remove the tracks when music-app exits and let indicator-sound control the active list
<tathhu> it should definetly install gentoo
<NwS> Heya guys, now that Meizu is sold out will they bring a new one soon?
<k1l_> imho they are going to re-stock them
<NwS> k1l_, any ideas when mate?
<NwS> I wanted to grab one -.-" Or maybe a newer model if they make one soon
<k1l_> well no. but it was the same with bq. they dont want to make too much devices so they get to sit on thousands if they dont sell well.
<k1l_> you could try to ask meizu support/social PR team if they can tell about that
<mpt> abeato, obviously not be disabled, because it also includes the volume control
<mpt> abeato, if you mean the playback controls specifically, the spec says, abeato, the spec says, “The menu should always show exactly only one set of playback controls, for the player that was playing most recently.”
<mpt> (sorry for the unintentional repetition there)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, can you please put bug 1393515 on your radar ?
<ubot5`> bug 1393515 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "browser allows browsing the phone filesystem" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393515
<ogra_> (critical and ignored since 10 months )
<pmcgowan> oh my
 * ogra_ guesses having the browser check for a "file://" url would be a matter of a few lines for someone familiar with the code like oSoMoN as a quick hack
<ogra_> until an actual fix is in place
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah given you need to unlock the phone and hand it to someone its not the worst, still surprised it sat so long
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, even if i hand the unlocked phone to someone, this person cant read passwords with the filemanager or terminal app because both ask for a PIN first ... the browser doesnt ...
<pmcgowan> yep I get that
<ogra_> and we can not really make sure that apps from the store actually handle passowrds in a safe manner on disk
<JanC> not to mention lots of people don't ever lock their phone  :)
<ogra_> well, if there is no PIN at all then filemanager and terminal are open too
<ogra_> thats the users fault
<ogra_> but if there is one set we should at least be minimally safe
<pmcgowan> ogra_, it seems we can fix the confinement without too much work, jamie outlined it and tested it
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> fine with me too
<JanC> ogra_: thinking about that, are there any checks on third party apps for that sort of things?
 * ogra_ is only worried because it started making its way into the press 
<JanC> like third party browsers etc.
<ogra_> JanC, nope, not at all ...
<ogra_> but they are confined ... apps cant see any other apps content or config
<ogra_> with the exception of terminal, filemanager and browser
<ogra_> a third party browser from the store can only operate under confinement
<ogra_> else it wouldnt be in the store
<JanC> right
<JanC> I checked one (Liri), and it doesn't recognize "file:" at all (not sure if "file:" makes much sense on a phone browser anyway, especially when confined...)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it makes sense to allow it in desktop mode
<oSoMoN> ogra_, you won’t be minimally safe if the terminal or file manager is already running though
<ogra_> true true
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I’ll look into intercepting file:// requests as a temp workaround, but the real fix is to confine the browser, I hope I can work on that soon
<ogra_> yeah, no doubt about the real fix here
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, I just targeted both, if you can do actual confinement thats best obviously
<ogra_> only abbout the timeline :)
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, not for ota7, but would be good to have for ota8
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, seems jamie had it worked out, but browser also needs to become a click?
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, no, I don’t think it does
<pmcgowan> ok
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, jdstrand came up with a base apparmor profile, but it needs to be extensively tested, and probably tweaked
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, ack
<mz97> while compiling ubuntu touch for acer s500 (soc msm8960) it stops: this is the error ----- Making recovery image ------ usage: mkbootimg        --kernel <filename>        --ramdisk <filename>        [ --second <2ndbootloader-filename> ]        [ --cmdline <kernel-commandline> ]        [ --board <boardname> ]        [ --base <address> ]        [ --pagesize <pagesize> ]        [ --ramdisk_offset <address> ]        [ --dt <filename> 
<mz97>  *** [/media/marco/Develop/Android/UbuntuTouch/phablet/out/target/product/swing/recovery.img] Errore 1
<mz97> someone can help me?
<marcoceppi> mz97: I'm only here because /media/marco triggered my notification ;)
<marcoceppi> wish I could help
<popey> phablet triggered mine :)
 * guest42315 ubuntuonair in 20 min http://ubuntuonair.com/
<tathhu> popey :-D
<morphis> rsalveti: thanks for the writeup!
<rsalveti> morphis: awe_: just sent an email giving a bit more details about HFP
<rsalveti> and how that is currently done
<rsalveti> let me know if you need more info
<awe_> thanks rsalveti!
<morphis> rsalveti: if I understand that correctly, all we have to do to enable the audio flow is setting the right ports on the droid card?
<morphis> rsalveti: so that the sco.fake source/sink are just there to keep the SCO link up to the remote which is now completely on ofono?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-watchdog/+bug/1498133
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1498133 in Canonical System Image "Watchdog is too aggressive, can lead to unusable device" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> just install muzzle_1.0.click
<Wh0re> Hi there! Where can i find release plan?
<ogra_> Wh0re, release plan is: "every 6 weeks"
<Wh0re> ogra_, thanks. Thank to all of you.
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> if you want to know what is targeted for a specific release you can check https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image ... at the bottom of the right menu there are the milestones (work week 40 (ww40-2015) and work week 46 currently)
<TonyBoston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612646/
<TonyBoston> could anyone have a look at this?
<TonyBoston> not sure if I should file a bug report
<ogra_> what exactly ?
<ogra_> (nothing unusual in there)
<TonyBoston> what about the recurring error?
<ogra_> the libust noise is "normal"
<TonyBoston> ahh okay
<TonyBoston> just wondering
<ogra_> its a bug and is reported, but not actually doing any harm
<ogra_> tedg, when will that ever get fixed ?
<ogra_> :)
<tedg> ogra_: I already fixed mine, now waiting on the qtubuntu folks to fix theirs
<TonyBoston> would be cool if one could report bugs right from the touch
<ogra_> yup, it would
<TonyBoston> the log app helps a lot now though
<dobey> i guess launchpad should work in the browser, but maybe not very touchscreen friendly
<nocomp> hi folks
<nocomp> i need a tip
<nocomp> how do i reverse my mx4 from rc-proposed to rc ?
<nocomp> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc/meizu.en
<nocomp>  ?
<ogra_> nocomp, why would you want rc ?
<nocomp> i am selling it
<nocomp> the guy don t want rc-proposed
<ogra_> thats a staging channel for the QA team to do tests in
<ogra_> you rather want stable then
<ogra_> not rc
<nocomp> yes
<nocomp> ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<ogra_> right
<nocomp> flashing it atm
<nocomp> thxxx
<dobey> nocomp: if you're reflashing it to sell, you probably want to use --wipe or do it from fastboot with --bootstrap
<dobey> you'll also need to use the correct recovery to flash a retail ubuntu phone
<nocomp> doanac,
<nocomp> dobey,  can you pls give me the proper way?
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<nocomp> thxxx
<ogra_> for how much did you sell it ?
<nocomp> 250 eur
<ogra_> not bad
<nocomp> yep
<nocomp> damm
<nocomp> doesn t work
<nocomp> i go prepare dinner
<nocomp> i ll check after
<tathhu> rememeber right recover Y:P
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-30
<Argaz> hello everyone, is there someone there?
<Stanley00> Argaz: I see many here... j/k
<Argaz> can someone help, i have a nexus 7 table with 5.1.1. i tried everthing to install ubuntu touch but without vain, any suggestions?
<Stanley00> Argaz: what is your version of N7? and you can check here if it's supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Argaz> android 5.1.1
<Stanley00> Argaz: I mean Nexus version, not android. As N7 has 2 verison 2012 and 2013.
<Argaz> 2013 nexus 7 wifi only
<Stanley00> Argaz: what did you try to install ubuntu touch then?
<Stanley00> Argaz: so, it should work fine with ubuntu-device-flash
<Argaz> the table is rooted with multirom and when i try to install ubuntu touch it keeps failing.
<Argaz> i used ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap. it comes back with an error saying it can not find channel
<Stanley00> Argaz: I'm not sure about the multirom since I've never used it. But about ubuntu-device-flash, are you sure your device is nexus 2013 wifi only? or in other words, did ubuntu-device-flash detect it as codename flo?
<Argaz> i am sure when i type ADB device it shows on my the system says it
<Stanley00> Argaz: can you try with "ubuntu-device-flash touch --device=flo --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap" ?
<shuai> yes
<argaz_> this is the error i am getting when trying to install ubuntu touch on nexus 7  tabletwith 5.1.1  Device grouper not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<argaz_> anyone, please help
<argaz_> anyone there?
<Stanley00> argaz_: look like your nexus is 2012 version, the offical repo support verison 2013 only
<argaz_> is there a fix?
<Stanley00> argaz_: you may need to port, no official support atm, you can try searching the xda forum for the port or do it yourself
<argaz_> is there an alternate for unbuntu touch, any kind of linux?
<Stanley00> argaz_: android is one kind of linux already.
<argaz_> i am looking for something similar to ubuntu that has more functionalities
<Stanley00> argaz_: I think the multirom app can list many for your N7. Maybe debian or ubuntu desktop will be listed there.
<Stanley00> argaz_: I have to go now, and multirom is OT here. Good luck to you.
<argaz_> no listing of any kind of linux, thank you for your help
<RAOF> argaz_: grouper means you've got a 2012 Nexus 7, which is unsupported.
<RAOF> Urgh, sorry. Misread backscroll.
<argaz_> is this mean i can not install ubuntu touch on it? if i flash andoid 5.1.1 and downgrad would that work?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Your hardware is unsupported.
<RAOF> It would require code changes (and for you to build your own image) to run Ubuntu Touch on your nexus 7.
<argaz_> can ubuntu touch be installed on 10" Rca tablet model # rct6203w46? anyone please
<Stanley00> argaz_: you can check if your device is supported via this url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dholbach> good morning
<tathhu> morning :3
 * tathhu back to afk :/
<MrPickles> hello guys
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy International Translation Day! 😃
<Sleep_Walker> hi
<Sleep_Walker> I guess that you're aware of problems with internet connection when travelling (moving between BTS), right?
<binar> Hi, I'd like to try out ubuntu touch on a amd64-system (before going into porting to a ARM system). Should I use aosp_x86-eng or vbox_x86-eng?
<binar> trying to compile ubuntu for aosp_arm I  get host SharedLib: libEGL_translator (/home/benedikt-hbo/smartphones/phablet/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libEGL_translator.so)
<binar> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<binar> manually adding -L$PHABLET/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/host/i686-linux-glibc2.7-4.6/sysroot/usr/lib to the gcc-call helps
<binar> Is is possible there is something missing in one of the Makefiles?
<mcphail> Is anyone else finding the "swipe right then delete" action for many list items isn't working (e.g. bookmarks in browser or alarms in the clock app)?
<mcphail> Does anyone know what component I should be searching to find/report bugs?
<anpok_> canonical-system-image is one of the major starting points
<jgdx> mcphail, uitk provides some (most?) swipe-to-deletes
<mcphail> Cheers guys
<jgdx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<mcphail> Ta. Checking now
<mcphail> A lot of bugs open there, but I can't find this one. Can anyone on a dev channel check to see if ti happens for them, just in case it is fixed? If not, I'll file
<mcphail> Make a new alarm in the clock app. Slide the alarm to the right, just enough to bring up the trash icon and let it go. Now click on the trash icon. The icon will disappear but the alarm will remain. Now try dragging the alram far enough to the righ so the trash icon reaches the middle of the screen and repeat. this time the alarm delates with the icon
<Smilex> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung Galaxy S5?
<binar> Smilex: no
<victor_bq> one question!
<ogra_> Smilex, after you created a port (pretty advanced task) it surely is ... i doubt there is any working recent port for it
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5`> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<victor_bq> does Krillin and Vegeta support hash numbers?
<Smilex> I've looked over the devices list, but I see people have actually done it
<victor_bq> one customer asked us about it
<ogra_> Smilex, right, but most likely stopped doing it long enough ago that it isnt usable with todays images
<Smilex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je7G5OJ0Y0E <- Here for example.
<ogra_> victor_bq, can you be more specific ?
<binar> ogra_: do you know if there are any leftovers of those attempts?
<ogra_> binar, if there are, they should be linked from the wikipage above
<victor_bq> well, a customer obsessed with security asked us about if is possible having hash numbers
<victor_bq> just that
<Smilex> ogra_: It is still the Linux kernel right? Android is using the same kernel
<binar> ogra_: they aren't, just some "Sam W." is mentioned
<victor_bq> but I'll ask for more info
<ogra_> victor_bq, well, the md5sum and sha*sum tools are definitely installed ....
<binar> Smilex: ubuntu touch uses a modified android kernel, which itself is a heavily modified linux kernel
<Smilex> binar: Right there you said that Ubuntu uses the android kernel
<ogra_> Smilex, it uses the android kernel with ubuntu patches on top ... and it uses the binary drivers from android to get the HW working, for this it runs a very minimal android-hardware-apstraction layer inside of an lxc container ...
<binar> ogra_: if there was a link, I wouldn't ask ;-)
<ogra_> porting means to build the content of this minimal container from the android source for your device
<Smilex> ogra_: I did not know that Android was full of binary blobs
<ogra_> it is :)
<Smilex> well then it makes sense that it isn't reliable
<ogra_> sensor dirvers, graphics drivers ... GPS
<binar> ogra_: I would rather say "it is :("
<ogra_> nearly everything for the HW is binary
<Smilex> ogra_: I guess it was naive of me to think otherwise
<binar> How can I use the hardware keyboard inside the ubuntu touch emulator?
<ogra_> i dont think thats wired up in any way
<binar> ogra_: Ok, thought it would be somehow similiar to the android emulator
<ogra_> it is the android emulator underneath
<mterry> oSoMoN, sorry for the flood of webbrowser-app bugs  :)  I've just been dogfooding it on desktop and have noticed various nits
<binar> ogra_: I assume there's just a keymap missing: <Esc> gives '&', <F3> gives '{', so adding some keys shouldn't be hard. Maybe I'll search for the code later.
<ogra_> cool
<oSoMoN> mterry, don’t be sorry, dogfooding, feedback and bugs are very welcome!
<oSoMoN> thanks for using it (and for your contribution too)
<binar> ogra_: I just had to add hw.keyboard=yes to development/tools/emulator/skins/HVGA/hardware.ini
<ogra_> HVGA ?
<ogra_> i thought it uses EDGE
<binar> ogra_: I just dig into ubuntu touch. What do you mean?
<ogra_> there shoould be an EDGE skin for the touch emulator
<binar> ogra_: ok, using -skin EDGE on the commandline resulting in reading HVGA is odd
<binar> ogra_: emulator output is at https://www.cvh-server.de/~bwildenhain/ubuntu/ubuntu-emu-201509301607
<kalikiana> rhuddie: FYI found the problem. syntax error.... I hereby declare inline qml my arch enemy because it didn't show an error.... thanks for your help, though
<rhuddie> kalikiana, oh great, well at least problem is solved
<maggots> hello
<maggots> anyone seen maps.me
<maggots> offline maps someone should mak an app for ut
<maggots> forever alone :(
 * justCarakas pats maggots IEW
<maggots> any canonical devs in here?
<k1l_> yes, but some may be sleeping in their offices :)
<davmor2> maggots: yes
<mcphail> maggots: you can try the trigger word "appdevs" in #ubuntu-app-devel
<k1l_> maggots: but if you ask a specific question people can see if they can help
<maggots> basically maps.me have opensourced the app and maps it's basically offline maps don't know if you have heard
<k1l_> maggots: then make a app :)
<maggots> would make a cool app for the phone since we have nothing like it, google maps is a dud and nokia maps is not great
<ogra> sounds like a great first project for you then maggots ;)
<maggots> i can't make the app i don't know c++ it a qt/qml app anyway so why dont canonical make one
<maggots> i have two apps on the store already
<davmor2> maggots: because we have a maps app already why do we need another.
<maggots> a very poor (unfinished) game and a web app for proton mail
<maggots> i don't know any C++ all i know is python, html javascript and java
<maggots> all i'm saying is it's a cool app and if they need maps this is it.
<ogra> QML isnt C++ :)
<ogra> it is rather javascript ...
<maggots> i know but the back end all i know is they os it today
<maggots> heres the github page: https://github.com/mapsme/omim
<davmor2> maggots: it's just OSM with an algorithm we have several apps in the store that can do that
<maggots> yes but lets you download entire countries and view offline do we have that?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, hey, I just filed https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501428 , do you know who I could bug about it?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1501428 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "TrustStoreModel fails to expose application name for non-click app" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> maggots: https://uappexplorer.com/app/osmscout.fransschreuder
<maggots> davmor: i downloaded it and it says no map available, dud app
<maggots> ok so how would i view .mwm in the sdk? i know nothing about this format
<davmor2> maggots: you need to install the map first from the selection of countries and states
<maggots> I cant do it someone more Knowledgeable than me will have to do it.
<dobey> what is an .mwm?
<dobey> btw, #ubuntu-app-devel is probably a better place to ask about app devel :)
<ogra> its a suffix
<ogra> that someone made up :)
<maggots> who knows :(
<dobey> it's some file created by maps.me
<maggots> they were a paid service now they have OS the code, but it's a mess
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> the internet is full of messy code
<maggots> is it true that ubuntu phone uses the modified android kernel?
<dobey> it's how the drivers work, yes
<dobey> a minimal android container is used to manage the hardware
<maggots> do you have the bq or the mx4?
<dobey> i don't. i have a nexus4
<maggots> oh nice can you dual boot?
<dobey> on devices that are supported both by MultiROM and Ubuntu, yes
<dobey> i don't though. this nexus4 only has ubuntu on it.
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i saw your bug link earlier, i might have a fix
<kenvandine> waiting for debs to test
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yeah, I was just looking at your merge request, thanks for working on it so promptly, I’ll test on my side as soon as there are debs available
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thx
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-01
<you_c_this> Is there a way to get ssh to start after/when it boots?
<JonathanFerguson> Am I able to edit the Bug Description of bug 1499636, to include that it was Android version 5.1.1?
<ubot5`> bug 1499636 in Canonical System Image "Asus Nexus 7 (flo) ubuntu-device-flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499636
<dobey> JonathanFerguson: yes. however, if you want to straight flash a device with ubuntu-device-flash currently, you're going to have to flash the device to stock android 4.4 first. the android 5 kernel/recovery makes flashing not work with ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> anyway, it's late here. later :)
<dobey> JonathanFerguson: boot to bootloader, flash android 4.4 onto the device, boot into android 4.4, reboot to bootloader, and then use ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap
<dobey> and now, i'm really gone
<amazoniantoad> If I install ubuntu touch on my phone do I have to do something special to set my phone back up with my carrier?
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: is that a carrier locked phone?
<amazoniantoad> Stanley00: I didn't know such a thing existed. It's the s4 active
<amazoniantoad> at&t
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: I'm not sure if ubuntu touch can be installed on locked phone. So just assume it's unlocked then.
<amazoniantoad> Stanley00: well where can I get an update about ubuntu touch? I just want to know how it is coming along and see how functional it is before I commit to it
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: normally, a full adb backup of your phone and an official rom + the official flashing tools are always needed incase there's any problem while install ubuntu-touch
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: maybe you can check the changelog in this channel's topic
<amazoniantoad> Stanley00: will it be the full ubuntu OS? Like could I still install the same software I install on my desktop pc on the touch OS? I want to throw it on my touchscreen laptop
<amazoniantoad> Stanley00: ah
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: ubuntu-touch is different to ubuntu-desktop at the moment. the recommend way to install apps is through app store, and there're just a few apps there, you can check the app list here https://uappexplorer.com/
<amazoniantoad> 503 error
<amazoniantoad> Well that's a shame
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: there's also apt-get way, but it consider a hack, and not for daily use
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: ah, sorry about that 503 :(
<amazoniantoad> Stanley00: Is there any way to get a real desktop on the touch? Kind of like what windows has done. Where you can go through the simpler GUI or switch to the Desktop mode
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: just connect a mouse or keyboard to ubuntu phone and it will switch to *window* mode automatically
<ahoneybun> amazoniantoad: the Ubuntu ON AIR Community Q&A is a good place as well
<ahoneybun> or planet.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> developers post there from time to time
<ahoneybun> as well as normal userd
<ahoneybun> *users
<amazoniantoad> Stanley00: well that's troublesome if you install it on a touchscreen laptop
<amazoniantoad> Hope I can manually change it
<amazoniantoad> ahoneybun: thanks for the info
<ahoneybun> I have the Nexus 4 loaded with Ubuntu and mess with it on some days, (not my daily driver atm
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: doesn't laptop already have a keyboad? and yes, you can change that manually too
<ahoneybun> amazoniantoad: you can load it in a LXD on Ubuntu 15.04 and onwards
<ahoneybun> *LXC
<amazoniantoad> I'm so pumped for this thing
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<amazoniantoad> haha
<ahoneybun> I used a month or so ago and it worked OK
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: if it is a laptop? why not just install the desktop version of ubuntu then?
<ahoneybun> might be better now
<amazoniantoad> Stanley00: it is actually a tablet/ultrabook
<amazoniantoad> The keyboard slides out
<amazoniantoad> Stanley00: sony vaio duo 11
<Stanley00> amazoniantoad: yeah, but ubuntu-touch and ubuntu-desktop is two different thing now. You need to wait for a while for ubuntu-touch coverage. Me recommend is that you just install ubuntu-desktop on your tablet.
<ahoneybun> having a device with better hardware and screen would be AMAZING for the US
<lotuspsychje> i just ordered bq 4.5 black
<lotuspsychje> from nearby webshops, 3-5 days delivery
<Stanley00> lotuspsychje: congratz! :3
<lotuspsychje> tnx Stanley00
<lotuspsychje> Stanley00: did alot change since bq started?
<Stanley00> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure, maybe not so much for an end-user like me.
<lotuspsychje> ok :p
<ahoneybun> lotuspsychje: the company or Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ahoneybun: bq aquarius 4.5 ubuntu touch
<ahoneybun> lotuspsychje: your asking how the software changed then
<lotuspsychje> ahoneybun: yes
<lotuspsychje> did alot changed since bq launched
<lotuspsychje> battery life n such
<ahoneybun> the platform has gotten a lot more stable I think, and a few features like Hotspot have been added
<ahoneybun> I hear the MX4 has great battery life, I don't have the BQ or MX4 to test
<ahoneybun> would be really useless in the US
<lotuspsychje> ah right
<lotuspsychje> im from europe :p
<ahoneybun> yep lots of options there
<ahoneybun> only the Nexus 4 or 5 here
<Stanley00> lotuspsychje: well, battery life is almost double on BQ since OTA4 or 5, it's long before MX4 launched
<mikekay> Does any of you use rc-proposed or devel?
<Stanley00> mikekay: /me on rc-proposed now
<mikekay> Okay. Some apps (e.g. Document Viewer and System Settings) are not full screen. Do you know why? Is that by design?
<lotuspsychje> nice Stanley00
<Stanley00> mikekay: I don't know. What apps? can you give a screenshot?
<mikekay> Yeah. Give me a sec.
<mikekay> Here: http://oi59.tinypic.com/27xe6gi.jpg
<ahoneybun> so that's on a tablet
<mikekay> The device is a Nexus 7.
<mikekay> Yes. It may be part of the "side stage feature".
<mikekay> This landed on proposed a few months ago, and doesn't seem to ever be updated.
<lotuspsychje> mikekay: nexus7 works best with devel-prposed
<ahoneybun> I thought I saw somethings land
<mikekay> Devel-proposed is depreciated
<mikekay> Plus it was the same there as well.
<lotuspsychje> mikekay: im running devel-proposed like a charm on my n7
<mikekay> Anyway, there seems to be no way to fullscreen this app. I am not sure whether to file a bug report right now.
<Stanley00> mikekay: well, I just have an ubuntu phone, not sure how it'll work on tablet :(
<mikekay> I am pretty sure it is depreciated on the tablet.
<mikekay> Let me check.
<lotuspsychje> mikekay: that tinypic is normal
<mikekay> Can't find it atm. But it was on the mailing list in like august.
<lotuspsychje> mikekay: its because a tablet should be in landscape mode
<lotuspsychje> mikekay: its the same on devel-proposed
<mikekay> Yeah, but the app takes only half the screen.
<lotuspsychje> like i say
<lotuspsychje> thats normal
<lotuspsychje> same for hotmail, system settings
<lotuspsychje> etc
<lotuspsychje> nexus7 is a smaller device so
<lotuspsychje> on a bigger tablet this all would make sense
<mikekay> I see. Is there any way to make them full screen? If not, it seems like a bug.
<lotuspsychje> its not a bug
<lotuspsychje> its normal behaviour
<mikekay> Ok, understood. I presume the app developer determines whether their app is "side stage" compatible. Right?
<lotuspsychje> i think so yes
<mikekay> (Assuming the feature is called side stage).
<lotuspsychje> not sure whats the correct name of this
<mikekay> Side Stage is the name.
<mikekay> Yeah, it seems that app developers chose side stage functionality. Pity that the UI doesn't allow for side stage'd apps to become fullscreen -- e.g. via a leftward drag.
<lotuspsychje> mikekay: yeah for pdf that would be great
<lotuspsychje> did you try turn unlock on pdf
<lotuspsychje> and turn device
<lotuspsychje> try out devel-proposed mikekay
<Amrut> Help needed
<lotuspsychje> Amrut: ask
<Amrut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12615760/
<Amrut> blank screen with blinking cursor
<Amrut> No problem while using the live cd
<lotuspsychje> Amrut: sounds like a question for #ubuntu
<Amrut> Shows login page if I insert CD (ASUS Motherboard / P5RD1-VM ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset Support CD Rev.163.05 – 64-bit computing support – M802)
<lotuspsychje> Amrut: join #ubuntu
<Amrut> ok thanks
<guest56723> how can install ubuntu cope apps on 15.10? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<tsdgeos> hmmm, how do i flash a mx4?
<tsdgeos> 2015/10/01 09:57:39 Device is |k95v2|
<tsdgeos> Device k95v2 not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<tsdgeos> ogra: ↑ ?
<Stanley00> tsdgeos: from this url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, mx4 has code name  m75/arale, not k95v2
<tsdgeos> Stanley00: well it came from us in a box saying mx4
<tsdgeos> i'd hope canonical to know what it's shipping me
<tsdgeos> but maybe not :/
<Stanley00> tsdgeos: well, google said that codename actually is a MX4, but maybe with flyme 0s
<Stanley00> *Flyme OS*
<tsdgeos> that looks like it
<tsdgeos> it has lots of chinese in it
<tsdgeos> wonder if i need to flash android into it first
<Stanley00> tsdgeos: in that case, it may be different than MX4 ubuntu edition, but I'm not sure about this.
<tsdgeos> it not the "Ubuntu Edition" for sure, we don't get the "official" release devices to play with
<tsdgeos> but still get to install the stuff into it
<Stanley00> tsdgeos: I found this one, looks like a bad news for you, http://news.softpedia.com/news/buying-a-meizu-mx4-with-android-to-flash-ubuntu-is-not-a-good-idea-485495.shtml
<tsdgeos> Stanley00: that's for non canonical people, we know how to flash it
<tsdgeos> just needed to find someone to tell me how :D
<guest56723> tsdgeos, what buttons has one to push for ubuntu core apps ppa to has 15.10 builds? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<tsdgeos> guest56723: no idea sorry
<tsdgeos> popey: maybe? ↑
<guest56723> tsdgeos, yep it's probably popey s fault
<guest56723> thanks tsdgeos
<Stanley00> tsdgeos: first, you may need to unlock boot loader, repartition with mtk flash tool, and then you may need to make a channel for it, as in this mailling list? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13078.html
<Stanley00> tsdgeos: disclaim, I'm just an end user. Do it at your own risk :3
<Stanley00> I got to go now, see you later. And good luck.
<tsdgeos> Stanley00: i got the instructions already, do not worry
<guest123124> uh, webbrowser-app locked my pc :/ (x11/nouveau)
<mcphail> Would anyone be kind enough to confirm a bug for me?
<mcphail> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1501668
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1501668 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ListItem leadingActions have odd behaviour" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy International Coffee Day! 😃  🍵
<mpt> How do I copy an arbitrary file, requested by an engineer/triager, off the phone? I couldn’t find the answer at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Bugs>
<mpt> I guess it’s an adb command…
<guest42315> mpt, cp the file to ~/Desktop (then open nautilus)
<mpt> guest42315, well, sure, I could cp if I knew where the phone is on the fileystem :-)
<guest42315> use the usb cable, connect the phone to pc and it will auto mount
<mpt> Yes it does
<guest42315> you can then access desktop pictures videos etc from nautilus
<mpt> guest42315, right, but the file I want to copy is in /var/, which is (for good reason) not exposed in Nautilus
<guest42315> adb shell
<guest42315> cp /var/random_file ~/Desktop
<guest42315> done
<guest42315> or use pull
<mpt> I thought “adb pull /var/log/system-image/client.log client.log” would help, but it just says “error: closed”
<guest42315> adb pull <remote> [<local>]  - copy file/dir from device
<guest42315> mpt, enable developer mode on the phone
<mpt> remote object '/var/log/system-image/client.log' does not exist
<mpt> Developer Mode is on :-)
<mpt> The file does exist, because inside adb shell I can run “less” on it
<guest42315> try pull after connected?
<mpt> “remote object '/var/log/system-image/client.log' does not exist”
<guest42315> try the easy way.. just cp /var/log/system-image/client.log ~/Desktop
<guest42315> then see in the ~/Desktop folder on the phone from nautilus
<mpt> “cp: cannot create regular file ‘/home/phablet/Desktop/’: Not a directory”
<guest42315> o_O
<mpt> It has a point … I’ll try Documents/
<guest42315> try that
<mpt> wey-hey! that worked. Thanks guest42315
<guest42315> mpt,  :D yay
<mpt> Ah, I spoke too soon
<mpt> Nautilus shows the file in the folder, but it can’t be read by anything. For example, gedit says “Unexpected error: libmtp error: Unknown error.”. And trying to copy it, Nautilus says “libmtp error:  Could not get file from device.”
<guest42315> that's weird :/
<seb128> mpt, what Ubuntu version do you use?
<mpt> 14.04
<seb128> the libmtp there doesn't know about your device
<seb128> I just uploaded a SRU which update the list of devices
<seb128> but that's not accepted/built yet
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/1376212
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1376212 in libmtp (Ubuntu Trusty) "BQ Aquaris E4.5 Android Phone not recognised by libmtp" [High,In progress]
<mpt> ahhhhhhh
<mpt> thanks seb128 :-]
<seb128> mpt, you can get working versions from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools
<seb128> meanwhile
<mpt> I smell a yak
<jnxd> Hello, this is with reference to this bug about proxy on ubuntu phone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1452291. I am suffering heavily due to this bug. There is a workaround given somewhere where I edit the environment file to get the internet working. But even that works only for apps that use the webview, so I think it's just a chromium thing that fortunately got passed on here.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1452291 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Browser cannot use system proxy settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jnxd> I want to know, how deep into the ubuntu phone might I have to go to be able to fix this. Ideally, I'd like all apps to use a default proxy rather than try to connect straight to the internet, but I would be happy if I'm even able to get my app working, and can offer some snippets for any other app to start using.
<seb128> mpt, hey, I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1391077 with some questions (basically I think unity8 doesn't provide what we need to implement the design so wonder what's the best fallback option until that's done)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1391077 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Inappropriate notification of system update" [Low,New]
<robjh> Hi. I've got a new mx4 and im trying to have a play with it. ive enabled writable mode. any calls to systemctl give me an error about failing to get a dbus connection. is there a special way of accessing it?
<robjh> looks like it's still using service
<robjh> awesome :D
<jgdx> robjh, it's using upstart
<robjh> jgdx: good to know, thank you :)
<jgdx> robjh, what's the job you wanna handle?
<robjh> sshd
<robjh> i always forget my phone at work, if i can ssh to it, i can shut it down xD
<jgdx> robjh, sudo initctl list #
<robjh> the ssh service is running, i dont think its enabled on boot though
<robjh> hahaha its working! xD
<Paddy_NI> Hi I have been fruitlessly following this guide http://a25.co/ubuntu-phone-how-to-install-android/ in an effort to put android on the BQ Aquarius E4.5 (for the time being) and keep hitting a brick wall
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone here know if I can use the firmware I have downloaded for the Android version of this device using simple fastboot/adb commands
<Paddy_NI> The BQ flash tool is pretty poor
<jgdx> ogra, ^ you know?
<tathhu> All I know it worked when I had E5 :P
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry i hadn't seen your branch fixing the desktop file lookup, glad to see a fix for that bug :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll get your branch landed now so it's in ota7
<kenvandine> seb128, but... that code won't work for apps in the libertine container, so i'll figure out why my branch didn't work and get that landed post ota7
<kenvandine> that's why i used UAL to get the desktop file, it should work for all apps, even in the containers :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sure, I've no idea how libertine and the api you used work
<seb128> I just went for the easy change
<kenvandine> understood
<kenvandine> and that works great for today :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> btw any reason you didn't include some of my fixes in the recent update?
<kenvandine> maybe that id doesn't include the pkg and version?
<seb128> like the cmake hackery to files listed in qtcreator
<kenvandine> i haven't landed anything in settings...
<kenvandine> not recently
<seb128> you did while I was on holidays
<seb128> some weeks ago
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> i was keeping landings down to a few branches at a time
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<seb128> no worry, I just noticed it was still pending
<kenvandine> i need to do another landing
<seb128> and it's a no change for runtime
<seb128> so seems like easy to include
<kenvandine> right, that's probably why i deferred it
<seb128> kenvandine, and yeah, the non-click packages appid is not versioned
<seb128> it's unity8-dash iirc for the dash
<kenvandine> right... so i guess the id in this case isn't versioned
<kenvandine> so i need to resolve that
<kenvandine> should be an easy fix
<kenvandine> but not important for ota7
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> i recently discovered the ubuntu_app_launch_application_info and have found it very useful in my work on containers and content-hub :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i have a branch that shows legacy apps in the container in the peer picker :)
<seb128> kenvandine, great!
<jnxd> Hello, this is with reference to this bug about proxy on ubuntu phone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1452291. I am suffering heavily due to this bug. There is a workaround given somewhere where I edit the environment file to get the internet working. But even that works only for apps that use the webview, so I think it's just a chromium thing that fortunately got passed on here.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1452291 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Browser cannot use system proxy settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jnxd> I want to know, how deep into the ubuntu phone might I have to go to be able to fix this. Ideally, I'd like all apps to use a default proxy rather than try to connect straight to the internet, but I would be happy if I'm even able to get my app working, and can offer some snippets for any other app to start using.
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, thoughts on the bug above? why is the proxy not just used
<mhall119> sil2100: do we have  new click framework name for what's in the overlay PPA?
<sil2100> mhall119: there's 15.04 and the 15.04.1 framework
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, jnxd: as pointed out by mpt in the bug report, this is an issue in network-manager
<sil2100> And that's basically it
<mhall119> sil2100: ok, so 15.04.1 has the Ubuntu.Components 1.3?
<sil2100> mhall119: yeah, OTA-7 will be the first stable image to ship with this framework
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, on desktop as well? seems odd
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, yes, we can’t expect every single application out there to check for system settings to use the proxy, this should be transparent for apps
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, agreed just surprised its not already that way
<mpt> It’s been that way for eleven years and counting :-]
<jnxd> oSoMoN: Is there ANYTHING that can be done, apart from wait? It renders my phone more or less useless.
<oSoMoN> jnxd, unfortunately I’m not aware of any way to work around this issue, but network-managers devs would know
<oSoMoN> cyphermox, awe_ ^^
<cyphermox> proxy currently has nothing to do with NM
<cyphermox> if oxide doesn't follow proxy settings, that's bug and I'd argue a pretty important one at that, too
<jnxd> pmcgowan, oSoMoN: at least on GNOME, almost all my apps are using the same proxy settings, which I had set in the the Network part of GNOME Settings
<oSoMoN> so every single app has to implement proxy settings? that’s insane
<oSoMoN> this should be transparent
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: oSoMoN: on the desktop, applications are all able to seemlessly use proxy settings because they all use some library or framework which understands it, such as libsoup.
<jnxd> cyphermox: from what I gather of oxide, it is the thing that allows chromium to work. All apps using webview are working.
<cyphermox> jnxd: so apps work but not the browser?
<jnxd> even browser works, but the proxy settings had to be done through terminal in /etc/environment
<cyphermox> ah
<jnxd> however, apps like telegram, or the scopes don't work
<cyphermox> that certainly clarifies it
<oSoMoN> jnxd, ah, thanks, I hadn’t understood that
<cyphermox> I'm not surprised gsettings won't help you here
<jnxd> the youtube scope is peculiar: it seemingly can gather metadata about videos, but cannot play them
<cyphermox> so the bug probably should be updated to have a task for each bit that doesn't work
<oSoMoN> yes, definitely
<cyphermox> and we'd need a different wishlist bug for "implement proxy controls in system settings"
<jnxd> There pretty surely needs to be a GUI, preferably one that can change per connection
<cyphermox> jnxd: one day you'll have the per-connection part in NM, but there isn't proxy integration yet, not even on desktop
<jnxd> cyphermox: I realize that
<cyphermox> maybe it's doable on the phone some other way, but it probably should go through NM, it would be the logical way to do it
<jnxd> cyphermox: I'm sorry I'm illiterate in these regards :/
<cyphermox> no worries
<cyphermox> jnxd: the proxy situation is complicated
<cyphermox> nobody had the time to spend on properly fixing that in NM -- it's on the todo list upstream though
<jnxd> cyphermox: But it's important, at least as far as my college experience goes.
<cyphermox> oh, you have that issue in college?
<cyphermox> that's unexpected, it usually is far more common in large enterprises
<jnxd> cyphermox: yes. both my masters and bachelors institutes use proxy settings
<cyphermox> ah
<bretth> Hey all!  I have a quick question about scope development.
<davidcalle> bretth, shoot!
<bretth> Is it possible to set up some cards or categories to not go to the preview screen when clicked?
<davidcalle> bretth, no, only the apps scope is allowed to do this AFAIK
<davidcalle> Saviq ^
<Saviq> bretth, correct, the apps scope is an unfortunate exception, otherwise users would not know if tapping on a result would get them more info or take them somewhere else completely
<bretth> That makes sense.  Then, is there a way to set up multiple preview layouts and have different categories go to different layouts?
<dobey> bretth: you can add extra metadata to the result, and in your preview function just change what widgets you show based on that
<bretth> That works.  Thanks for the help!
<mcphail> Would anyone be kind enough to check and/or confirm a UI bug for me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1501668
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1501668 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ListItem leadingActions have odd behaviour" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> mcphail, is that the same as bug 1486008 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1486008 in Ubuntu UX "[sdk] leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486008
<pmcgowan> mcphail, not seeing it here the item always deletes
<mcphail> ahayzen: don't _think_ so. Easily big enough to press
<mcphail> pmcgowan: that is interesting. Are you on dev channel?
<ahayzen> mcphail, the bug is that the *mousearea* is too small .. visually yes its too small but it infact dismisses rather than selecting
<ahayzen> mcphail, and yeah its not scheduled to land until OTA7, we're blocking on music and weather because of it :-/
<mcphail> ahayzen: maybe that is it, then
<mcphail> ahayzen: definiy seems to follow the behaviour in my bug report though. Clickiness depends on how far the item is dragged
<ahayzen> mcphail, or are you saying that if you don't drag it far enough you don't even get a chance to click ?
<mcphail> ahayzen: you get a chance to click, but the icon just disappears after the click. The "delete" action doesn't happen
<ahayzen> ah yeah that sounds like the same thing, i think
<mcphail> ahayzen: nice to see it might be fixed already, then. Cheers!
<ahayzen> hopefully :-)
<tathhu> ayy
<tathhu> Damn, another day without ubuntu phone, tomorrow it is ^^
<robjh> can the released version of mir display x-windows?
<robjh> and on an unrelated note; has super tux been ported yet?
<popey> yes
<k1l> there is some work on xMir
<robjh> i did a google for an x11 hello world program and found this: http://www.cs.colorado.edu/~mcbryan/5229.03/mail/35.htm I've got it to compile but so far i've had no luck running it :p
<popey> you wont, the phone doesn't have X11 on it
<robjh> thats why i asked if the released version of mir can display x-windows
<dobey> no version of mir can. xmir can translate X calls to be displayed on mir
<dobey> the xmir package is built from the xorg-server source package, not from mir source :)
<robjh> oooh okay
<dobey> and xmir is not part of the phone images yet.
<robjh> trying to break the device like this is a lot of fun :p
<popey> It is!
<dobey> until it breaks :)
<robjh> it'll either succeed, or i'll accidentally end up running xfce
<robjh> if it breaks, then i get to learn all about fixing it xD
<kenvandine> seb128, i just noticed that falldown now has a setting for tilt sensitivity, you can adjust it now!
<robjh> im poking unity with a pointy kill command to see what happens. it just restarts
<robjh> is there something i can read about writing a scope?
<robjh> i found this https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/current/
<popey> robjh: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/
<robjh> ahh, thank you :)
<seb128> kenvandine, nice!
<kenvandine> seb128, now maybe i can beat your highscore :)
<Robert_Zenz> I'm hav trouble with Telepathy. I've uninstalled, but on every update its updates are included (which obviously reinstalls it again).
<Robert_Zenz> Has somebody seen that before?
<pmcgowan> Robert_Zenz, updates are image based and do not honor apt changes
<Robert_Zenz> pmcgowan, so the apps that came bundled with the phone will always be updated even if I remove them?
<mterry> awe_, is there a planned silo for that PropertiesChanged bug?
<mterry> (for ota7?)
<awe_> mterry, just starting on it now.  Silo for vivid expected hopefully tomorrow...
<mterry> awe_, sweet.  If you need any help (like testing or whatever) let me know
<awe_> thanks, will do
<mariogrip> qmuxd cannot connect to /dev/smdcntl0. (Connection timed out) anyone have an idea why?
<mariogrip> awe_: I am pretty stuck with this issue... ^
<mariogrip> Here is strace of qmuxd https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/57wdijyv/
<tathhu> Can I already import contacts from .vcf? :P
<mariogrip> *this is the correct paste for qmuxd, the other one was rmt_storage... https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jgxCAVLL/
<ahoneybun> hey mariogrip
<mariogrip> hay
<ahoneybun> anyone with a nexus 10 ?
<popey> i doubt anyone has booted a nexus 10 recently
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: how's the oneplus one?
<popey> it's not top of the list
<ahoneybun> damn
<popey> mariogrip: I saw ~200 people in a pub last night queueing for a OnePlus 2 invite
<ahoneybun> I see there is a devel and devel-proposed channel
<popey> it was ridiculous
<popey> in a hipster part of london
 * ahoneybun notes popey is a hipster
<popey> maybe I'm just jealous because we don't get demand like that ;)
<popey> haha
<popey> I am _so_ not a hipster :)
<ahoneybun> OnePlus Two is stupid
<ahoneybun> OnePlus One is better
<mariogrip> wuut, the Opt is awesome :D
<ahoneybun> one word
<ahoneybun> NFC
<mariogrip> hahah, when was last time u use nfc?
<ahoneybun> everyday
<mariogrip> well, then
<ahoneybun> I have NFC stickers around the house and in my car
<ahoneybun> and Android Pay
<ahoneybun> might be the reason I can't use Ubuntu
<mariogrip> well, for me i never use nfc so the two is perfect
<ahoneybun> Touch anyway
<mariogrip> usb c <3
<awe_> mariogrip, it looks like the open to the device succeeds; I only see errors for hsictl0
<awe_> never mind
<awe_> I missed it
<mariogrip> hsictl0 is Bluetooth i believe
<ahoneybun> guess I need a Nexus 7 more then anything popey
<awe_> looks like smd is a qualcomm 'shared memory packet driver' ( smdpkt )
<awe_> qmuxd is !FOSS, right?
<awe_> my guess is that if it's failed, then something's not write in the device tarball / container boot
<awe_> have you tried looking at the radio logcat?
<awe_> ( if that works )
<mariogrip> logcat -b radio =  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/KPxbhw6M/
<mariogrip> but it gets E_RADIO_NOT_AVAILABLE due to qmuxd (mux)
<dobey> Robert_Zenz: yes, the system is based on image updates. enabling read/write and trying to update with apt will break your phone, and if you try to install other things, you'll probably find yourself with a full / partition fairly fast. also, telepathy is required for SMS to work. if you want to install other packages with apt to play with, you need to use a chroot
<awe_> mariogrip, if youre sure about that ( RADIO_UNAVAIL coming from the qmux failure ), then I'd look at the init files inside the container.  See if there's anything that touches qmuxd, or the devices involved
<Robert_Zenz> dobey, uhg, my bad, I meant Telegram...
<awe_> also... I'd take a close look at the syslog, especially during the boot sequence
<awe_> see if anything jumps out at you and/or is related to the smd driver
<Robert_Zenz> doanac, I uninstalled Telegram and it keeps coming back...
<dobey> Robert_Zenz: oh, once you uninstall that, it shouldn't automatically re-appear (but you're not going to free up storage space by removing it)
<dobey> Robert_Zenz: that's a bug
<popey> depends how you are measuring "coming back"
<dobey> Robert_Zenz: please file a bug about it
<popey> if the icon keeps re-appearing in a system update?
<dobey> popey: if it reappears in the apps scope after being uninstalled, it's a bug
<popey> agreed
<popey> thats why i asked
<Robert_Zenz> dobey, popey, I uninstalled it, but the system updates keep proposing updates for it (which of course reinstalls it when applied).
<popey> how did you uninstall it?
<dobey> that's a bug. individual app updates shouldn't be shown for apps that were uninstalled
<Robert_Zenz> popey, "normal", long press on icon -> Uninstall.
<dobey> actuallly, i have a bug open about this already
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1314382
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1314382 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates shown for pre-installed apps which have been uninstalled" [Low,Confirmed]
<dobey> so it'd be that bug
<mariogrip> awe_: here is full syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12634215/
<Robert_Zenz> dobey, I'm not sure fi it was pre-installed, but thanks for that. I'll keep an eye on the bug.
<dobey> Robert_Zenz: what device are you on?
<dobey> and channel, if you switched to a different image updates channel
<Robert_Zenz> dobey, Nexus 4.5 and no.
<dobey> the google nexus 4, or the bq aquaris 4.5?
<Robert_Zenz> dobey, maybe I should go to bed or something... bq aquaris 4.5, right...
<dobey> ok, yes, telegram comes installed by default on the ubuntu edition of that phone, i'm pretty sure
<Robert_Zenz> dobey, okay, than that's the bug you've filed. Thank you very much.
<awe_> mariogrip, nothing jumping out at me in the syslog...  Again, I'd advise taking a look at whether anything changed in the container boot sequence vs. straight CM
<awe_> mariogrip, also in the qmuxd strace output
<awe_> I see errors for two /sys files for the modem
<mariogrip> but, can it be a problem with the kernel? a driver or something
<awe_> rmnet_ctl_ch
<awe_> so you're using a kernel based off the CM port, right?
<awe_> my guess is that it's a missing configuration file
<awe_> or it could be something like a bad change to the init.rc involving modem devices, permissions, ...
<awe_> my gut tells me it's more along those lines
<mariogrip> no, im using this https://github.com/OnePlusOSS/android_kernel_oneplus_msm8994 but it has the same config as cm has
<awe_> ( ie something wrong in device tarball; not the kernel )
<awe_> but the only way to tell is to either (a) start looking at the driver source
<mariogrip> I have set all to run with the root user in init.rc so there should not be any permission errors
<awe_> or (b) compare a CM image ( or other AOSP image ); and instrument qmuxd there
<awe_> I'm just tossing ideas out there
<mariogrip> yeah
<awe_> without a device and/or source code for qmuxd, I'm left at educated guessing
<awe_> wish I could offer more
<mariogrip> yeah, this is been a hard nut to crack... i have been working on it for months xP
<awe_> mariogrip, another idea would be to take a look at mako for comparison.  It includes qmuxd, and has the smd driver
<awe_> again, when we did the mako port, we started with a working rild
<awe_> anyways, I have to prep some MPs for OTA7, so gotta get back to it.  If I have any other ideas, I'll let you know.  You could also reach out on the mailing list, might get some more eyeballs on the problem
<mariogrip> Yeah, ill try that. that might work due to qmuxd is already working there
<awe_> indeed
<mariogrip> but thanks! :D
<awe_> yw
<mariogrip> awe_: this seems promising don't it? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aiYnRlja/
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-02
<awe_> mariogrip, indeed!  looks like progress...
<mTeK> How do you try to port a device that is on 5.1, isn't touch based off of 4.4?
<Stanley00> mTeK: did you read the porting guide of ubuntu-touch?
<mTeK> yes but somewhere I got the Idea that you needed a 4.4 device
<Stanley00> mTeK: where did you get that?
<mTeK> I don't remember now but I thought that the current touch was based of off 4.4, it's been awhile since I looked into porting it to my device
<mTeK> Stanley00:  this must be where i saw it http://www.xda-developers.com/porting-ubuntu-touch-is-as-simple-as-building-cm/
<Stanley00> mTeK: I'm so sure with the porting, but in theory, all you need is just the source with all the driver and kernel specific for your phone.
<Stanley00> mTeK: I can't find any mention to 4.4 on that page?
<mTeK> It says CM 10
<mTeK> that's 4.4
<mTeK> I guess I should try, I build nighly for CM12 for my device and I have the phablet repo ready, well I need to sync it again. I just need to copy some of the blobs and run it i guess
<Stanley00> mTeK: it's from 2013, a lot have changed since there. I think you should stick with the official wiki page since it's safer :3
<Stanley00> *since then*
<mTeK> Yes I've read that I just must have had this back in the storage part of my brain.
<mTeK> Stanley00:  Read setting up your enviroment https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<mTeK> its still 4.4.2
<Stanley00> mTeK: it's just a reference...
<mTeK> No it's not look at the gerrit server, Still at 4.4.2
<mTeK> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/q/status:open,n,z
<Stanley00> mTeK: hmm... I'm not so sure, you can come back in about 6h, since most developer here is from EU. They can answer you at that time.
<jnxd> hello, where do I head to if I find errors in the sites like https://design.ubuntu.com/?
<gustav1234x> Hi. Anyone tried Ubuntu Touch on Fairphone 2? https://www.fairphone.com/
<gustav1234x> Or FP1 for that matter.
<diwic> gustav1234x, is FP2 out yet?
<gustav1234x> No. I don’t think so.
<diwic> gustav1234x, anyhow, the FP1 does not run Ubuntu Touch AFAIK
<diwic> gustav1234x, it's not even listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<gustav1234x> True. Not sure who gets to edit that page though.
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Day of Non-Violence! 😃
<gustav1234x> \o/
<tvoss> popey, any thoughts on my proposal for a launchpad project for tracking bugs/feature requests?
<mpt> mandel, hi, what URL protocols does the Download Manager allow? The developer.ubuntu.com pages don’t say.
<jgdx> mpt, might have better luck asking Elleo or kenvandine.
<Elleo> mpt: from a quick glance at the source it looks like it's using QNetworkRequest for transfers which I believe only support HTTP, HTTPS and FTP, although a lot of the code looks like it assumes HTTP/HTTPS, so not certain if FTP works
<jnxd> hello, where do I head to if I find errors in the sites like https://design.ubuntu.com/?
<svij> jnxd: there is a "Report a bug on this site" on the bottom of the page
<jnxd> svij: thanks. don't usually read such things.
<mcphail> jnxd: website bugs don't seem to get much love
<jnxd> mcphail: well, if it were a wiki, I'd have edited it myself, but this is as far as I can go
<mcphail> jnxd: yep
<mterry> jibel, your posted logs to bug 1501639 look good.  I assume the bug was fixed in 213?
<ubot5`> bug 1501639 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "krillin/devel-proposed fails to boot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501639
<jibel> mterry, yes it is fixed. The problem now is different, it is the watchdog rebooting the device because location-service is crashing
<jibel> mterry, thanks for the quick fix
<mterry> jibel, awesome.  That problem is a different bug, right?  I'll finish off closing 1501639 then
<mterry> jibel, (and I didn't even do anything!  it was already fixed when I investigated!  :))
<mterry> jibel, oh huh!  I only saw your logs attachment email by LP
<mterry> jibel, didn't notice your other comments or wouldn't have asked you  :)
<jibel> np
<jibel> I reclosed the bug too
<mterry> cool
<pmcgowan> jibel, hmm, so we decided to leave the system watchdog enabled, but that would result in a boot loop like this one
<pmcgowan> for location service crashing
<pmcgowan> thats not good
<jibel> pmcgowan, indeed, that's not good
<pmcgowan> may need to revisit, this is exactly the example I dont want
<jibel> pmcgowan, which can the watchdog really fix actually?
<pmcgowan> although, will it happen in a released image
<pmcgowan> jibel, it can fix an issue where a resource is exhausted after a period of time
<pmcgowan> thats about it
<jibel> pmcgowan, s/can/case/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ^^
<pmcgowan> jibel, tony convinced me not to remove the entire support, just the session version
<pmcgowan> but now not so sure
<pmcgowan> we cant purposely cause boot loops for non essential services
<jibel> pmcgowan, it needs to have some smarts to decide whether or not it's right to reboot
<pmcgowan> jibel, indeed, and short of having that nothing is better
<pmcgowan> imo
<jibel> agreed
<pmcgowan> users know to reboot when stuff doesnt work anyway
<sil2100> So removal of upstart-watchdog from the seeds then?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I am changing my mind back, we have yet another example, but s it likely in the field is the question
<mpt> thanks Elleo
<Elleo> mpt: no problem
<seb128> dbarth_, hey, libunity-webapps seems to fail to build in wily, is that something for your team? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219669481/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.libunity-webapps_2.5.0~%2B15.04.20141217.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dbarth_> seb128: yes, let me check
<seb128> thanks
<dbarth_> seb128: that's the aftermath of the removal of extensions?
<seb128> dbarth_, no, I don't think so, probably new glib or toolchain or something exposing a bug
<dbarth_> oh ok
<dbarth_> alex-abreu: ^^ fyi
<umpfqua> hello, sorry in advance if I missed something... I recently loaded ubuntu touch on nexus 4, I used the devel channel according to the table here - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ but it seems like other channels (including stable) were updated more recently which doesn't seem right to me
<davidcalle> sil2100, ^
<davidcalle> umpfqua, in my experience, the action is happening more on rc-proposed these days (new image everyday)
<sil2100> umpfqua: hey!
<sil2100> umpfqua: the chart says that ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu should be used if you want to have a well tested phone
<umpfqua> davidcalle: thanks, I'll try that one instead
<sil2100> umpfqua: devel doesn't get too much attention... if you want a stable device please use the stable channel, the rc-proposed one can be broken sometimes, so use it on your own risk
<sil2100> I think I should remove the 'Track the latest development' rows
<umpfqua> sil2100: well, I'm kinda ok trading some stability with latest/greatest developments
<sil2100> umpfqua: ok, just remember: rc-proposed images from time to time tend to be broken, for instance we had an issue right now that could make unity8  unbootable
<sil2100> On mako
<sil2100> We fixed/reverted the issue, but just saying that things like that happen
<sil2100> We fix them ASAP but still
<umpfqua> sil2100: oh yes, removing that row would have been less confusing
<sil2100> Since the closest thing we have to 'track latest development' would be rc-proposed indeed, but since those are high-risk images, not sure if we should recommend those ;)
<sil2100> They get QA, but since it's the first place where new things appear, well... it's risky
<umpfqua> sil2100: I'm ok with things sometimes breaking (I used to run cyanogenmod nightly before this)
<umpfqua> but thanks for the heads up
<umpfqua> interesting... couldn't flash through adb, kept saying "device cannot be detected over adb" (but I was seeing it via "adb devices"), so I'm flashing via fastboot just like the first time
<umpfqua> anyway, I'm in the latest rc-proposed, thanks for help sil2100 and davidcalle
<sil2100> umpfqua: yw :)
<davidcalle> umpfqua, np! :)
 * tathhu is krilling :o
<tathhu> ... no.
<dhbiker> what the hell was in the last update for arale on rc.proposed ? :D
<dhbiker> feels kinda snappier
<tathhu> magic
<tathhu> :o
<tathhu> please give it back, nip needs it :P
<dhbiker> 42megs of magic
<BlackJohnny> hi, anyone knows if there is a right way  to create files within an ubuntu scope ? ... i want to cache some images
<dobey> BlackJohnny: you can write them into the $XDG_CACHE_HOME directory
<BlackJohnny> dobey, thank you for the hit
<dobey> you'll have to implement some sort of logic to return file:/// URLs to those cached images, rather than the original URLs in your results, though
<dobey> you should also have some cleanup logic, so they don't sit around and waste space forever
<JanC> dobey: is $XDG_CACHE_HOME cleaned on reboot?
<dobey> no
<mhall119> renatu: ping, are you still involved in calendar syncing on the phone?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I dont think syncmonitor should have been removed
<pmcgowan> I could be wrong though
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I was pinging about something else, actually, Google just informed me that they are going to turn of their XML feeds for calendars, I wanted to make sure we weren't using those feeds for anything in the phone
<pmcgowan> mhall119, renatu will know
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I guessed, which is why I pinged him :)
<nhaines> They're what?  Damn it.
<mhall119> nhaines: iCal feeds aren't going to be affected, just XML
<kal_cividFajdida> how  i can install whatsapp in ubuntu phone ?
 * nhaines checks what he wrote in his book.
<popey> kal_cividFajdida: there is no whatsapp for ubuntu phone yet
<mhall119> kal_cividFajdida: email WhatsApp and tell them you'd like it if they developed an Ubuntu app
<nhaines> Yeah, of course the Lightning plugin uses the XML feed.  *sigh*
<mhall119> kal_cividFajdida: unfortunately WhatsApp doesn't have an open API, so nobody is allowed to make an app for except them, so we have to show them that there is enough interested users to justify it
<mhall119> nhaines: lightning is still around?
<nhaines> Yup.
<mhall119> I thought it was abandoned long ago
<nhaines> Worked fine in 14.04.
<mhall119> maybe I'm thinking of the stand-alone one, Sunbird or something like that/
<nhaines> Oh yeah.  I don't think that's stop around but the Thunderbird plugin is.
<mhall119> not as of Nov. 18th, if it's using the XML feeds :)
<nhaines> I guess not.  :)  Well, that's super annoying.  I guess I'll have to keep an eye on it and figure out what errata I'll need to add to the book.
<mterry> awe_, hrm.  My testing this time of silo 23 was decidedly more mixed
<mterry> awe_, subjectively it didn't freeze my phone.  But top still shows dbus-daemon taking 90% cpu
<mterry> awe_, which might be an improvement on 100% cpu.  Or might be statistical noise
<awe_> mterry, there was a definite bug in NM that I fixed
<mterry> awe_, yeah no doubt.  Sending duplicate signals is pointless
<awe_> running dbus-monitor shows a 2-3x reductions in signals generated when scan completes
<awe_> if we're still seeing dbus-daemon pegging the CPU
<mterry> awe_, I'm just sad that it doesn't seem to have slain the CPU dragon
<awe_> there's more work to do
<mterry> awe_, yeah.  Just that the last time I tested this fix it appeared to fix dbus-daemon too.  Must have been a fluke, which got me excited
<awe_> mterry, do you have location services on?
<mterry> awe_, yess
<awe_> and maybe you hadn't before
<awe_> when I say on... you've started HERE maps someplace
<awe_> if when the HERE location provider starts, it causes NM to scan every 4-5s
<awe_> which is overkill in my mind, but I wasn't asked
<awe_> anyways, thanks for testing
<mterry> awe_, I never open HERE app.  I may not even have it installed
<mterry> awe_, and I likely had location data on before too
<awe_> ok. then probably not an issue
<mterry> awe_, not sure what the delta would be.  ::shrug::
<awe_> it's only when the specific here provider starts
<awe_> mterry, did you just go walking down central sq this again?
<mterry> awe_, well thanks for the fix as is anyway  :)  It might be observation bias, but it appears to not freeze as hard.  Needs a weekend of testing to confirm that
<mterry> awe_, yeah
<awe_> the big problem with the original bug was lack of a definitive test scenario
<awe_> so keep me posted
<awe_> and again, as mentioned we might have more work to do on this one
<mterry> awe_, central sq is fairly reliable for triggering it.  I usually have to restart my phone after leaving my house because of this bug
<awe_> k
<awe_> mako or krillin?
<mterry> awe_, yeah.  Even with my "+1 great fix" testing before, we were still 30% cpu which seems high  :)
<mterry> awe_, mako
<dobey> central/kendal are pretty heavy on available wifi points
<dobey> harvard too of course
<mterry> dobey, yeah, I get like 30 to 50 access points in my list.  a good stress test
<awe_> mterry, well... report back what you see over the weekend.  I'm just finishing regression testing on krillin, and need to move to arale next
<mterry> awe_, will do!
<dobey> mterry: except, now i want food
<mterry> :)
<dobey> bbq chicken blt at black sheep. mmm
<renatu> mhall119, we use webdav
<mhall119> that's XML isn't it?
<nhaines> On the Internet 2.0, *everything* is XML!  \o/
<mhall119> I thought 2.0 meant everything was JSON
<nhaines> JSON 2.0 is probably XML too.
<akik> json the hockey killer
<dobey> mhall119: are they killing xml feeds, or caldav access?
<mhall119> dobey: they said "XML feeds"
<mhall119> they say iCal is going to continue
<nhaines> mhall119: use a Jedi mind trick to convince them to change their minds.
<jcstarken> where can i find how to install touch on my galaxy note 10.1 and wii it work ty
<mhall119> !devices > jcstarken
<ubot5`> jcstarken, please see my private message
<mhall119> darn, I always get that wrong and do the PM
<mhall119> !devices | jcstarken
<ubot5`> jcstarken: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> there we go :)
<jcstarken> ty
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-03
<Jhon> Hi, is it here where i ask about ubuntu touch?
<BlackJohnny> anyone knows how to get xdg_cache_home in ubuntu touch. In a scope this env var is not set :(
<BlackJohnny> thanks
<Garheade> Howdy all, just getting things up and running on my N4, has anyone tried running alternate browsers on the phone?
<Faizan> hi
<Faizan> casio gzone ca201l ?
<higuita> Hi, my wife needs a new phone and i'm thinking in a bq aquaris e4.5 with ubuntu
<higuita> is it usable for day to day phone, sms and mms? and is the camera any good? she likes taking pictures, but most phones work bad in indoor photos
<jnxd> higuita: I'm not much satidfied with the camera, my twopenny
<higuita> her previous phone was a old symbian phone, so she doesn't know android that help choosing ubuntu
<higuita> jnxd: even for outdoor photos?
<jnxd> higuita: well, depends on what phone it was, but I guess it'll be better than an old symbian phone
<jnxd> I was just upset with if you compare it with other phones with 8 megapixels
<jnxd> a casual photographer might not have much to complain about
<tathhu> higuita, http://imgur.com/wUtR2KK taken with e4.5
<tathhu> dirty laptop, rip
<jnxd> I was talking about e5, BTW
<tathhu> Yea, it's better
<tathhu> Not much but
<tathhu> (i've had it too :D)
<jnxd> tathhu: wow a collecter, are you?
<tathhu> nah :P just stupid
<jnxd> how do they both compare?
<jnxd> tathhu: also, do you have a Miezu too?
<tathhu> E5 was nice with its HD-screen and 16 gigs of storage but I like 4.5 more, IMO 5 inch is too big
<tathhu> Nope
<tathhu> I had E5, sold it and went back to Jolla.. and here I am :Å
<tathhu> *P
<tathhu> (should've never sell it, lol)
<jnxd> how's jolla?
<tathhu> HW sucks, OS is nice x)
<jnxd> hmm
<tathhu> HW sucks as in I've had too many problems with it
<tathhu> Don't know if I could say which is better OS. :D
<tathhu> *can
<jnxd> higuita: BTW, I'd suggest you go for the e5. It has both a better camera AND a larger memory
<tathhu> higuita, where do you live? (get a cover for my 4.5, didn't order same time and shipping is 20€, rrrip)
<jnxd> tathhu: is it this one: http://www.snapdeal.com/offers/jolla
<jnxd> tathhu: I'd have loved a cover myself, but sadly they didn't ship that to India
<tathhu> jnxd, yes and damn
<jnxd> tathhu: damn for what?
<tathhu> shipping :D
<higuita> i thinks that the E5 is too big, jumping from a small nokia to a E5 i thinks is too much for my wife :)
<higuita> i'm from Portugal, so i can get bq phones without problems
<jnxd> tathhu: didn't get you at the shipping part. If you're trying to ship the cover to india, I guess that's gonna be a nightmare
<higuita> i also looked at jolla, it looks nice
<jnxd> higuita: are you planning to buy the convergence device too then, when it's available?
<higuita> convergence?
<jnxd> higuita: tathhu : yeahjolla looks way more refined than Ubuntu, but perhaps a bit more abstract
<higuita> ohh, the phone/desktop
<jnxd> higuita: yes that one
<tathhu> Ubuntu seems to be little
<tathhu> umm
<tathhu> um
<tathhu> stable
<higuita> my wife already uses ubuntu that would be a plus... but that one i will have to check how it really works and how useful it really is :)
<tathhu> No random UI-crashes :P And I like ambiances but when screen is so bad that you can't use it outside..
<tathhu> meh, there's duo-cover in uk-amazon but ofc no shipping to finland :P
<jnxd> tathhu: umm, if ubuntu is stable, then I guess jolla has quite a road ahead of it
<tathhu> jnxd, i've had less problems with this than with my jolla :(
<jnxd> well, I've got no jola to compare, so...
<tathhu> :P
<jnxd> when did you buy iy, and when was it realeased?
<jnxd> it seems slightly older with the specs to price ratio
<tathhu> released 11/2013(?) bought feb 2014
<jnxd> there's this coming: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_WgfGwBZto
<jnxd> tathhu: ^
<tathhu> yeb
<tathhu> isn't that just Jolla phone :P
<tathhu> might get another ubuntuphone with better specs... don't know when, lol.
<jnxd> tathhu: apparently it'll be a newer version with a different manufacturer, though I don't know if it was the same earlier
<jnxd> tathhu: well, you only have meizu for now, though they did put up a "more devices coming soon" banner on their page.
<jnxd> tathhu: Jolla's no touch policy seems very much like ubuntu's own. any comments?
<tathhu> well  i've had 4.5 for a day :P
<tathhu> no touch?
<jnxd> *no button
<tathhu> ahhh
<tathhu> well i like swipes :P
<jnxd> tathhu: the camera app seems far more bloated. maybe it'll be more featureful than ubuntu, but I like the latter's simplicity.
<jnxd> tathhu: KDE vs GNOME all over again :D
<tathhu> what's the difference between rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en and en-proposed? :o
<tathhu> bbbut when you open it there's only one button :P
<jnxd> I'd guess en-proposed is for the reference nexus device
<jnxd> open what? ubuntu phone or jolla?
<tathhu> jollas camera app
<tathhu> *auaris.en-proposed
<jnxd> tathhu: no clue
<jnxd> tathhu: If I have to go through 2-3 screens to switch cameras, I'm going for Ubuntu
<jnxd> tathhu: same goes for accessing photos
<dragos> hi guys i have a really inportant questipn
<dragos> hi guys i have a really inportant question
<higuita> dragos: just ask :)
<dragos> can someone make ubuntu touch for s3 mini?
<tathhu> well, flashed just aquaris.en :o
#ubuntu-touch 2015-10-04
<daniel122> Hi is it possible to install ubuntu touch on a ZTE open C that already has firefoxOS on? never got any updates with the OS hence need to change
<dragos> hi guys
<dragos> how can i install ubuntu for android like in this video? :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv1Z7bf4jXY and this : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzc0uMXGFBY
<dragos> higuita
<dragos> guys
<kivi> what the heck does this mean? click.install.ClickInstallerAuditError: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.
<jgdx> kivi, you installed something from the store and that happened?
<kivi> no,
<kivi> its my app that I have been developing
<kivi> I finally got a phone, and I'm trying to run it on there.
<kivi> sudo click install poker-puzzle.akiva_0.1_all.click  --allow-unauthenticated
<kivi> i tried that, but i can't find the app on my phone.
<jgdx> kivi, move the arg to before the .click, tried that?
<kivi> okay i'll try
<jgdx> could be it is installed, and that's just a warning. Check /opt/
<kivi> mmmm still don't see it
<kivi> okay
<kivi> jgdx, mmmm I think its an issue with my sdk... I gave it a kit for my device, but its building amd64 images
<jgdx> kivi, I build directly on the phone, so I wouldn't know much about that. Sorry
<kivi> i've been trying that... I need an armhf compiler
<kivi> erm
<kivi> maybe... does the _all architecture work on this device?
<jgdx> kivi, you need to build for armhf.
<kivi> jgdx, seems as such....
<kivi> jgdx, wish I had the arguments to use... the kits sure are not helping.
<kivi> Maybe its time to reinstall :D
<popey> kivi: don't install using click
<popey> kivi: pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted foo.click
<kivi> popey, mmm?
<popey> 11:54 < kivi> sudo click install poker-puzzle.akiva_0.1_all.click  --allow-unauthenticated
<popey> don't do that
<kivi> popey, thanks
<kivi> will try
<popey> np
<kivi> okay
<kivi> popey, worked like a charm
<kivi> mmmm not launching :/
<kivi> still worked :D
<kivi> ah where is the launch log...
<kivi> dc'd for a sec there.
<popey> kivi: in ~/.cache/upstart is where you'll find logs
<kivi> popey, thanks
<kivi> welp there it is~ file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/poker-puzzle.akiva/0.1/Poker-Puzzle/Main.qml:3 module "Ubuntu.Components.ListItems" version 1.3 is not installed
<kivi> I thought I got the latest development build on this... should I just enable updates or something?
<kivi> And I am so bloody happy I finally got this nexus 4 :)
<popey> heh
<popey> system-image-cli --info | nc termbin.com 9999
<popey> what does that return?
<tathhu> hhhhhhuhuh
<tathhu> .. woops
<kivi> popey, http://termbin.com/fws1
<popey> kivi: that looks like an old build
<popey> [M#f;version ubuntu: 20150413
<ubot5`> Error: Ubuntu bug 20150413 could not be found
<popey> very old
<popey> you probably want to flash a newer version
<kivi> popey, mmm okay;
<kivi> thanks
<popey> ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en is the channel I use on my nexus 4
<popey> [M#[Lversion ubuntu: 20150825.1
<popey> more modern
<popey> current build is 25
<kivi> Okay; I'm checking out the tutorial again. I thought I got the devel version; guess not~
<popey> which tutorial did you follow?
<popey> be good for to update it
<kivi> popey, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<kivi> popey, more specifically, this was the channel I used: ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu
<kivi> popey, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<kivi> so maybe that is the out of date tutorial?
<kivi> popey which channel do you use?
<popey> on my nexus 4 - the one I pasted
<popey> ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<kivi> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu --bootstrap
<kivi> thats what I used.
<kivi> popey, so on my nexus 4, I should use the aquarius one?
<kivi> Perhaps the tutorial then should advise people with Nexus4's to use the aquarius image.
<popey> thats the one I use
<kivi> popey, thanks for all your help; you helped me big time here :)
<kivi> bbl
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I would like to buy a phone and put ubuntu one on it
<tobiasBora> Do you know if this system is stable or is it only a buggy alpha version ?
<tobiasBora> If I put it on a nexus for example, can I then switch back to an android device ?
<tathhu> Yes
<tobiasBora> tathhu: Ok thank you. An on Samsung Galaxy Sxx do you know if it's usable or not ? In the list they are not really in the best supported programs...
<tobiasBora> *smartphone
<tobiasBora> Hum... And also, do you know if it's possible to have a dual boot android/ubuntu phone ?
<tathhu> Don't know about galaxys but you can use multirom on nexuses
<tathhu> ... atleast it's multisomething :P
<alexforsale> can somebody help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12680810/
<alexforsale> i'm trying to port to my device
<alexforsale> right now it's bootlooped with no adb
<alexforsale> i think this is the problem [   14.156483] wcnss crash shutdown 0
<leo__> Hey Guys hello!
<leo__> Why only Nexus devices has ubuntu touch?
<leo__> It's possible to port latest ubuntu touch to Galaxy S3 GTI9300?
<HoloIRCUser9> Hi all, is ubuntu phone available in egypt?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-03
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I checked and https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/108517/ is not in Qt 5.6.1, it was probably merged later in the 5.6 branch. Do you think we could backport that patch?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes it is actually, the commit, but it was reverted as too risky https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/147886/
<Mirv> oSoMoN: funnily, the revert seems to then been forward-ported to dev
<Mirv> oSoMoN: commented on the QTBUG. anyway, let's do a test silo now with the revert of the revert.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, that’d be great, thanks!
<aus_mal> Hi. I was hoping I could get some help!
<aus_mal> ... please.
<aiyion> workflow: you ask a detailed question, whilst showing some effort -> your chances rise to get help.
<aus_mal> Alright, here goes. I managed to flash ubuntu touch onto my nexus 5, but battery was being completely drained in under two hours. Running top in terminal shows a lot of processes named "phablet" and the topmost is using 100% CPU. After an exhaustive search I can't seem to find any word of others facing this problem, so am stumped as to how I can fix it.
<aus_mal> It is just being left in idle but under two hours battery is drained. Is "phablet" possibly something I can kill and maybe stop from starting up?
<MCMic> phablet is the user, no?
<chrisc> yeah
<MCMic> aus_mal: Rotate your phone to have enough space to read the last column of top
<MCMic> aus_mal: This is where you see the command, first one is just the user
<aus_mal> now that's a revelation! Thanks for that, having a look now.
<aus_mal> it's unity8
<aus_mal> hovering between 96 and 100%
<aus_mal> now that gets some results in google. no wonder I couldnt find any phablet bugs!
<aus_mal> couldn't find anything related though
<aus_mal> is it normal for unity8 to take up 96-100% cpu? thanks
<faenil> sil2100: ping
<faenil> sil2100: we have a community developer, dfiloni, he's trying to add voice msg support to Telegram app on UT. It requires opus encoder, which is in gstreamer 1.0, but qtmultimedia in vivid overlay only uses gstreamer 0.1. Can he add a gstreamer0.1-opus package or something?
<faenil> sil2100: he'd create the initial packaging, and then it would have to be added to the overlay ppa
<faenil> the alternatives are: 1) backport gstreamer 1.0 support to qtmultimedia 5.4, not sure how big/doable that is. 2) wait for xenial on phones, but that could still take a few months, and it would require phones with xenial
<popey> faenil: I thought we already added opus support - ahayzen knows about this.
<MCMic> aus_mal: No it’s not
<faenil> popey: dfiloni said it's just muxer, not encoder
<faenil> so you can play, but not record
<ahayzen> popey, faenil see bug 1460464
<ubot5> bug 1460464 in Telegram app "Add support for the OPUS audio format" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460464
<faenil> ahayzen: he's aware. see my msg above
<popey> ah
<popey> gotcha
<ahayzen> ah i see :-)
<ahayzen> well you can at least play audio recordings now ;-)
<ahayzen> faenil, do the media-hub guys know about this? as i can raise it with them
<faenil> I don't know
<ahayzen> faenil, i'll have a chat when they come online :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: cheers mate
<sil2100> faenil: I guess we could think of gstreamer0.1-opus if the backport of gstreamer 1.0 to qtmultimedia 5.4 would be too much of a hassle
<faenil> sil2100: cool, thanks! dfiloni ^
<dfiloni> faenil, sil2100 : thank you, I'll work on gstreamer0.10-opus package then, qtmultimedia has to be patched too but that patch is easy (I already have done it)
<faenil> dfiloni: you mean patching qtmultimedia to add opus, not patch qtmultimedia to add gstreamer 1.0 right?
<faenil> (let's not bring more confusion to the table :) )
<dfiloni> opus, the patch is small, it's a map between the codec and the encoder and the container (format) and the muxer
<faenil> yep, just making sure we don't mix the two qtmultimedia patching tasks
 * faenil bbl
<dfiloni> yes, thank you guys ;)
<dobey> err, shouldn't you make qtmultimedia work with gstreamer 1.0 instead of trying to backport plug-ins to 0.10?
<dfiloni> dobey, the plugin already exists for 0.10, it isn't packaged, a qtmultimedia backport is way more invasive (we are only talking about vivid as qtmultimedia in xenial uses gstreamer1.0))
<dobey> ok
<ahayzen> faenil, dfiloni, hey, do you mind joining #ubuntu-media to discuss the opus stuff with the media-hub guys ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: it is building but because of flaky tests I just had to restart amd64 build https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2036/+packages - will be there eventually though
<oSoMoN> Mirv, awesome, thanks man! I’ll test it as soon as it’s built and will let you know whether that improves the situation
<Mirv> oSoMoN: if it helps, we need to bribe upstream to do something about it, as we shouldn't ship stuff that they consider as too scary. hopefully there's some action after my bug note.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yes, we will need to work with upstream. If the patch fixes the issue indeed, that would be a very good first step towards resolution in any case
<KrisJace> how do I run click unconfined?
<dobey> why would you do that?
<dobey> KrisJace: what are you trying to accomplish exactly? if it's "keeping a process running in background" then running something unconfined won't change that
<dfiloni> hi, how can I run telegram-app from terminal? if I run it using ./telegram I get "Connection to MIR server failed" error
<aiyion> check out ubuntu-app-launch
<dfiloni> aiyion: already done, but I get "unable to find keyfile for application"
<dobey> dfiloni: is the app installed as a click?
<dfiloni> yes
<dobey> dfiloni: ubuntu-app-launch `ubuntu-app-triplet com.ubuntu.telegram`
<dfiloni> dobey: unable to find key for application com.ubuntu.telegram_push_2.2.31.1 :(
<matv1> remind me plz when the desktop-mode switch should show? I have a bt keyboard and mouse connected to my N4. Shouldnt it go into desktop mode automatically?
<matv1> or at least show the switch?
<matv1> that is what my M10 does
<dobey> matv1: i think it depends on device or display
<dobey> matv1: i think you only get it on n4 if external display is also connected?
<matv1> dobey appearantly so yes
<matv1> i havnt got a otg cable for my N4 but I know for sure that that is not required on my M10
<matv1> thats either quite smart design or just weird :)
<matv1> not sure which
<bregma> both maybe?
<faenil> dfiloni: tedg is your man
<tedg> dobey: dfiloni: In this case apparently they listed the push helper first, so the triplet won't work there easily :-/
<tedg> diddledan: ubuntu-app-launch `ubuntu-app-triplet com.ubuntu.telegram telegram`
<tedg> As an aside, how do you have 2.2.31.1? I only have 2.2.30 and it is really broken.
<dobey> tedg: oh, that sounds like a bug. i'd expect ubuntu-app-launch to launch an app, not a helper :)
<tedg> dobey: Yes, that's why it's giving an error :-)
<dfiloni> tedg: I built it following README
<faenil> dfiloni: Mir requires some kind of authentication when trying to run an app. Use --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/<example>.desktop
<faenil> dfiloni: or, alternative trick, --desktop_file_hint=dialer-app :P
<faenil> or similar
<faenil> (use telegram's desktop file)
<faenil> (but it doesn't matter that much, for testing purposes)
<dfiloni> faenil: using ubuntu-app-launch I get "unable to find keyfile", using qmlscene I get a syntax error because it's not qml file, is there another ubuntu bin which requires --desktop_file_hint as param?
<tedg> dfiloni ubuntu-app-launch `ubuntu-app-triplet com.ubuntu.telegram telegram`
<tedg> Notice the extra "telegram" there at the end
<faenil> dfiloni: --desktop_file_hint is not part of qmlscene
<dfiloni> tedg: thank you! it worked!
<matv1> hi guys
<matv1> the store does not load on my m10
<matv1> im on rc proposed
<matv1> does anyone else have that?
<dobey> matv1: totally blank?
<matv1> dobey yes
<matv1> the thing is, it does load on my n4
<dobey> matv1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1610740
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1610740 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Store doesn't provide content on M10 tablet" [Medium,Incomplete]
<dobey> matv1: i'm guessing maybe this could be the bt/wifi interference stuff causing issues for some people?
<matv1> dobey ah yes that sounds like me.
<dobey> matv1: need to see unity8-dash.log and scope-registry.log to see if anything obvious happening
<matv1> dobey what would i be looking for?
<dobey> matv1: not sure exactly, but there should be a line in unity8-dash.log that shows now many results were returned by the scope. if it says 0, then the scope is returning no results for some reason
<dobey> if the line doesn't exist, then there should be something indicating a crash or such
<matv1> dobey right, that will get me started. thanks fr now. i will update the bug if there is anything to be found. thanks for now :)
<ktatar156> Hello
<Tims_Tech> I am going to try to port ubuntu touch
<Tims_Tech> We have cm11
<Tims_Tech> so I will use that source to make it.
<Tims_Tech> :D
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-04
<starlord> hi
<starlord> anyone there
<Stanley00> starlord: hi
<starlord> I need to install ubuntu on my android device will the android device brick
<Stanley00> starlord: rarely, but it still can be bricked
<starlord> how to avoid bricking
<Stanley00> starlord: you can't, but it's rarely brick. You just need backup your data, and make sure you know how to unbrick (just in case)
<starlord> ok thanks for help
<Stanley00> starlord: welcome :3
<Tims_Tech> goodmorning
<sebsebseb> hi
<torusJKL> jgdx: In the end I was able to upgrade to OTA-13 by flashing first the delta and afterwards the full OTA files.
<torusJKL> Hi everyone. I have an odd behavior with the Location.
<torusJKL> I'm using a Pro5 64GB chinese version and have GPS with anonymised Wi-Fi activated.
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: right ok
<torusJKL> The problem is that uNav, Here and Google maps (unofficial) sometimes work well and sometimes do not update the locatin at all.
<torusJKL> How can I find out where the problem is?
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: I see your from England like me, and not China,  well that's partly all so the Chiense can't spy on you, since you got a chinese version
<sebsebseb> actsaully what did you mean by that more seriously
<sebsebseb> chinese version?
<sebsebseb> Yes Meizu is chinese, but you specifically put chinese
<sebsebseb> version
<torusJKL> I mean the Meizu Pro5 with $GB Ram and 64GB storage is not the international version.
<sebsebseb> that probably won't matter much
<torusJKL> It an only be bought as a chinese version.
<sebsebseb> since  it should just detect location I guess via gps and wifi
<torusJKL> I'm just mentioning it.
<torusJKL> Because it is not the official Pro5 version.
<sebsebseb> the Androdi version?
<sebsebseb> was it the Android version?
<torusJKL> Yes. Was Android. Not anymore.
<sebsebseb> that you put ubuntu on yourself
<sebsebseb> oh right ok
<sebsebseb> hmm
<sebsebseb> right well
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: are you  also using ubuntu touch in well developer mode I guess
<sebsebseb> I think I read some wehre that if putting it on the bq devices anyway oneself, sure it's ubuntu touch, but in developer  mode have to run it, and actsaully I think I read that can then have an issue with the here maps etc
<sebsebseb> for some reason
<sebsebseb> the gps  thing the maps the yeah
<sebsebseb> I guess that could also apply to a Android pro 5 that put ubuntu on oneself then
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: pretty sure I read some wehre that on bq anyway if what I put above, it mostly works, but can have a problem with hear maps
<torusJKL> In my case the problem is also with uNav and Google maps.
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: yeah it's probably to do with having the andorid version and putting ubuntu on it yourself, and something to do with that
<torusJKL> Is there a way to know if GPS is working?
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: if popey  was around for example though, I expect he could confirm if that's the case or not, with an offical ubuntu pro 5 edition
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: I don't think many people here actually have the pro 5, but I know for a fact that popey does
<torusJKL> sebsebseb: Thanks, maybe popey is coming online later. If you find where it is written please let me know.
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: popey is usaully quite active in ubuntu channels
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: plus he works for Canonical for quite a while now as well so
<sebsebseb> torusJKL: however  it's not 9am yet, but soon, he may not be at work yet etc
<torusJKL> sebsebseb: This looks very similar to my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1468020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1468020 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Two GPS compatible apps conflict and loose GPS" [High,Expired]
<popey> torusJKL: morning, wassup?
<torusJKL> Good morning popey.
<torusJKL> Trying to find out why my GPS does not work from time to time.
<sebsebseb> on a pro 5, that had Android on it first
<torusJKL> Yesterday I was driving with uNav and it worked well for a few minutes and then did not update anymore.
<torusJKL> This was not the first time it happened.
<torusJKL> And in such a case no other maps app will work anymore. Here, Google maps...
<popey> Does it work if you power off the device (not reboot, but power off) for a while then power on?
<torusJKL> I would need to try it.
<torusJKL> Is there anything else I can do to de-bug it?
<torusJKL> I saw in the above mentioned bug report something about gdb.
<popey> Not my specialist subject, but I'd look for whatever goes on other gps related bugs
<torusJKL> Do you experience GPS problems on your Pro5?
<popey> torusJKL: I don't use it often enough to know
<jgdx> torusJKL, glad to hear it
<jgdx> torusJKL, I use it often and it's quite fast. Usually i'm connected to a wifi though
<popey> Yeah, that also, I am rarely away from wifi (except today ironically)
<jgdx> are you hiking popey
<popey> hehe, no, in the london office :)
<jgdx> :)
<davmor2> torusJKL: currently gps isn't able to use cell towers for positioning so the agps works off of wifi and last known position, if you turn off wifi then you are left with gps only.  That can take up to 15 minutes to get a fix from a cold start
<sebsebseb> popey: oh whilst your there, I guess find out why I haen't been conntacted properly about that loco pack then ?
<popey> i will ask
<sebsebseb> popey: did I even put an address in the form, I don't remember
<torusJKL> davmor2: this could be the problem. I started GPS with Wifi and did not have any Wifi connection anymore once it stopped working.
<davmor2> torusJKL: once it has a gps fix it should stay connected and track as expected
<torusJKL> But does GPS still needs 15 minutes even if the initial position was with Wifi assitance?
<sebsebseb> popey: ok thanks
<davmor2> torusJKL: no with wifi assistance you should get a satellite fix in 5-30 seconds
<duflu> sebsebseb: New name?
<davmor2> duflu: no just on pc over tablet at a guess
<torusJKL> davmor2: than this was not the problem. I had Wifi at the beginning and GPS was working for a few minutes.
<KrisJace> there is no mor /userdata/system.img on my Ubuntu Phone, what happened to it?
<tvoss> torusJKL: do you have wifi explicitly disabled?
<torusJKL> tvoss: no, wifi is always on.
<tvoss> torusJKL: okay, what device are you using? also: could you try to reboot the device, please?
<torusJKL> tvoss: I'm using a Pro5. 64GB version.
<torusJKL> Currently GPS works because I'm at home.
<tvoss> hmmm, that's interesting
<tvoss> torusJKL: where does it fail to work?
<torusJKL> I can't say for certain. Never at home. It looked random till now. Most of the time after a few minutes.
<tvoss> torusJKL: I will try to reproduce
<torusJKL> tvoss: cool. Thanks.
<torusJKL> tvoss: I will do more testing tomorrow on my way to work.
<torusJKL> davmor2: Is cell tower A-GPS support planned?
<davmor2> torusJKL: it was being looked into but was non-trivial to implement
<torusJKL> davmor2: so for now it is not planned to be implemented? is there a henacement request I can follow to see the progress?
<davmor2> torusJKL: not sure let me have a look
<davmor2> torusJKL: try this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1500039
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1500039 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Phone is not getting a mobile network cell triangulation position" [High,In progress]
<torusJKL> Thanks.
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<Tims_Tech> so my device has 706 mb of ram
<Tims_Tech> is it able to run ubuntu touch?
<dobey> Tims_Tech: probably not very well, if you do get it booting
<Tims_Tech> I can add swap
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> dobey, ^^ or is there any way to make it faster?
<dobey> more actual RAM
<Tims_Tech> lol
<Tims_Tech> adding ram toa phone
<Tims_Tech> to a**
<Tims_Tech> :P
<dobey> i'm guessing your phone is a single core CPU too
<Tims_Tech> nope
<Tims_Tech> quad core 1,2 ghz
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> ow sorry
<Tims_Tech> I have 716 mb of RAM
<Tims_Tech> :P
<dobey> that is a very odd number
<Tims_Tech> yes
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> I have a odd phone lol
<Tims_Tech> :p
<Tims_Tech> tHE:
<Tims_Tech> samsung galaxy core 2
<Tims_Tech> We have CM11
<davmor2> Tims_Tech: is that how much ram is in it or how much ram is free to the system
<Tims_Tech> and CM12/CM13 is w.i.p
<Tims_Tech> davmor2, :
<Tims_Tech> oops
<Tims_Tech> :
<Tims_Tech> 768 MB is the actual RAM of the phone
<Tims_Tech> so :P
<Tims_Tech> is there any way of making it faster then>
<Tims_Tech> ?
<anpok> bq e4.5 does not have far more ram.. as long as you do not launch libreofficee..
<Tims_Tech> lol ok
<Tims_Tech> I will use it for gcc
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> and
<anpok> eh
<Tims_Tech> the launcher looks nice
<Tims_Tech> :D
<anpok> then maybe link the binary on a different host :)
<Tims_Tech> I also LOVE the terminal
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> anpok, :P
<Tims_Tech> maybe even metasploit
<Tims_Tech> :D
<Tims_Tech> I have nethunter on my phone rn
<Tims_Tech> and metasploit runs fine
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> also
<Tims_Tech> We have 4 gb of total memory
<Tims_Tech> and I have a 32 gb SD card
<Tims_Tech> so will that be a problem?
<Tims_Tech> anpok, ? ^^ :P
<Tims_Tech> davmor2, ^^ :P
<davmor2> Tims_Tech: no idea sorry I was just confused by the number of megs of memory
<Tims_Tech> 4 gb of storage
<Tims_Tech> :p
<jgdx> Tims_Tech, I think the image is <2GB
<Tims_Tech> ow ok :P
<Tims_Tech> and I can mount the sdcard
<Tims_Tech> so :P
<jgdx> but I guess /home on the sdcard?
<Tims_Tech> possible
<Tims_Tech> I can mount the whole / to my sdcard if I wanted
<Tims_Tech> I need to mount it on the ext4 partition
<Tims_Tech> but possible
<Tims_Tech> :P
<ra_phael> hi, I got a ota-13 on a nexus 4, and life battery that was quite bad before had become disastrous (half a day vs 1 day and half a week before), is it a know problem ? thanks
<pmcgowan> ra_phael, there are some isolated reports, I would suggest opening a bug and attaching your syslog so we can check the suspend rates
<pmcgowan> note that nexus4 has minimal support t this point
<matv1> dobey I updated the empty clickstore bug for the BQ M10 that we discussed yesterday. I uploaded some logs.
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1610740
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1610740 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Store doesn't provide content on M10 tablet" [Medium,Incomplete]
<matv1> dobey Maybe I should be bothering someone else instead but no one is assigned to the bug yet :)
<dobey> matv1: can you try something else real quick?
<matv1> dobey sure
<dobey> matv1: open the terminal app and inside it run: U1_DEBUG=1 /usr/lib/*/unity-scopes/scoperunner "" /usr/lib/*/unity-scopes/clickstore/com.canonical.scopes.clickstore.ini
<dobey> matv1: and then immediately refresh the store scope
<dobey> matv1: it should print some more debugging info which might help
<dobey> matv1: check the console output for "search, force_cache="
<matv1> dobey sure gimme a minute or two
<matv1> dobey that worked. after the command it returned all the apps in the store in the terminal and the clickstore scope refreshed itself immedeately
<matv1> what just happened?
<matv1> some kind of corrupt cache?
<ra_phael> pmcgowan: ok thanks
<dobey> matv1: no, i'm guessing it would have worked even if i didn't ask you to do that, just now. are you on a different network connection than previously?
<matv1> the line you wanted is there. its says search, force_cache = false , conn status= 1
<matv1> dobey yes i did change networks since I first saw this happen
<dobey> right, i was expecting it to be true, based on your prevous logs, which suggested that connectivity api might have been saying there is no network
<dobey> matv1: ok, i think it might be some weird network config issue on certain networks :-/
<matv1> dobey ah. so clickstore itself was never to blaim?
<dobey> matv1: well, beyond the general "scope UX is not nice when there's no network or no results" issue, it doesn't seem so
<matv1> dobey so now what?
<matv1> just leave the bug for now and see how often this occurs?
<dobey> matv1: well seems the store is working ok for you. if you end up with the blank scope again, try the U1_DEBUG=1 command in terminal and add that log to the bug, from the network where it's failing
<matv1> dobey ok thanks for your help!
<dobey> np
<dobey> now to get lunch
<oftc_ftw> Hi everyone! I have a virtual machine (virtualbox) with current Ubuntu LTS and the Ubuntu SDK installed. IIRC there is/was an issue preventing the Ubuntu Phone emulator from running in a virtual machine. Is that correct? Is there anything I can do besides running Ubuntu SDK in a non-virtual environment?
<oftc_ftw> Right now I only see a virtual black screen and the booting icon in the SDK is spinning forever.
<oftc_ftw> well, after ages of booting it says "ready to use" but still only shows a black screen (i.e., black phone display).
<dobey> oftc_ftw: why exactly are you running it in vbox?
<oftc_ftw> dobey: because i don't run Ubuntu on my host and it seems to be the simplest way to install/run the sdk
<oftc_ftw> my host is Arch Linux and the SDK is maintained only in a Ubuntu PPA apparently.
<ogra_> there is work going on to deliver the SDK as a snap package
<ogra_> that should solve it ;)
<ogra_> (not sure where that stands though)
<dobey> oftc_ftw: you might be able to run the emulator on the host instead; or under qemu/kvm to get better results
<oftc_ftw> ok, so what you're suggesting is that there is indeed a problem when running the emulator in a virtual machine?
<oftc_ftw> ogra_: sounds nice, never heard of snap before. seems to be like docker without the awful lot of work to get it running. :)
<ogra_> yeah, there is an implementation for Arch somewhere in the arch repos
<ogra_> but i dont know if the SDK team has the snap actually ready yet
<oftc_ftw> ogra_: is there any website where i can see the progress of the snap "port"?
<oftc_ftw> ogra_: i just found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide/+bug/1598095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1598095 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "Create snap package for Ubuntu SDK with emulator" [Medium,In progress]
<ogra_> oftc_ftw, nope, sorry ... it has been a while since i heard about it ... perhaps ask in #ubuntu-appp-devel where the SDK guys hang out
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> #ubuntu-app-devel
<oftc_ftw> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> ah, zbenjamin is on it it seems
<zbenjamin> ogra_: bzoltan looked into it
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i think the main issue was to get to the LXD socket
<zbenjamin> ogra_: there is no policy for lxd clients yet
<ogra_> ah, that should be fixed soon, stgraber is actively working on the lxd snap
<ogra_> should land the next days
<ogra_> there was the lxd interface missing, that is there now
<zbenjamin> ogra_: afaik he said he works on packaging lxd itself, but that will not yet make it possible for lxd clients to access the socket
<ogra_> ah, not sure about that
<zbenjamin> bzoltan would know the exact details
<ogra_> yeah, but he seems afk today
<zbenjamin> ogra_: seems he is in #ubuntu-devel. His quassel server had some problems a while ago , he probably did not rejoin all channels yet
<ogra_> he should have used the snap :P
<zbenjamin> ogra_: afaik he is running a precise server :D
 * ogra_ is making that up, no idea if there is actually a quassel snap :P
<ogra_> (i use bip)
<ssweeny> both core and client snaps exist for quassel
 * ssweeny is using them :)
<ssweeny> wait, that's not right. I'm using the snapped client
<ssweeny> now I'm not sure a snap of the core exists. Should be easy enough to make one
 * mcphail has a quassel core .click for the phone, if anyone needs one :)
 * ssweeny would be more interested in a .click for the client which actually lets you send messages
<ssweeny> I couldn't get that to work with the client in the store
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i wonder why this package is not in update_excuses yet, and there's no autopkgtests queued
<mcphail> ssweeny: yes, I was hoping the client would work with my server
<ssweeny> The touch client seems to work more-or-less fine except that I can't find a way to send a message
<mcphail> ssweeny: yes. same problem here
<ssweeny> the repo for it seems dead. I might fork it to add stuff like anchoring the text entry to the keyboard and making scrolling the list of channels work a little nicer
<ssweeny> it would also be nice to get push support :)
<mcphail> ssweeny: The server can run in the background, which avoids the need for pushes
<ssweeny> ah, well I use a remote server for nice multi-device experience
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, could you point me to one libqtdbusmock test that fails? If you recall our discussion, I think I may have a fix for that
<ra_phael> hmm where should I put a bug for power management in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers ?
<ra_phael> hmm ok
<JanC> what's the state/plans for accessibility for e.g. (almost) blind people in UT currently?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-05
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I commented on bug #1435465 to confirm that the patch that you put in silo 2036 fixes the crash reliably
<ubot5> bug 1435465 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Alt+F4 crashes app where WebView embedded in a Window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435465
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<Mirv> I expanded the full story there, which is a bit unfortunate
<kaisoz> Hi there
<kaisoz> long time no see!
<folf> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to block phone numbers?
<Stanley00> folf: not possible atm, AFAIK.
<brunch875> Is it possible to edit the 'hang and send sms' replies?
<folf> Stanley00, that's also what I'm thinking. Just got a call from "windows" and wanted to block it.
<torusJKL> tvoss: today GPS worked like expected. Very odd.
<tvoss> torusJKL: weird
<kaisoz> hi there
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, could you point me to one libqtdbusmock test that fails?
<helpme45432> So my battery died and now on my sim 1 I'm getting "denied" using the BQ E4.5 - can anyone help?
<Tims_Tech> dual sim?
<helpme45432> yeah but I'm only using one
<Tims_Tech> helpme45432, hmm
<helpme45432> I fixed it, turned device on put it in airplane mode plugged my sim in and took it out of airplane mode, now working fine
<Tims_Tech> so
<Tims_Tech> is ubuntu touch a mod on android?
<Tims_Tech> or is ubuntu touch a whole OS?
<Tims_Tech> or is it a framework mod for the Android System?
<ogra_> it is a whole OS
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> cool
<Tims_Tech> I am going to port it :P
<ogra_> it uses some android bits though .. since you can not get drivers that are non-android for some hardware
<Tims_Tech> :P
<ogra_> (like ... modems, sensors and GPS)
<Tims_Tech> that app armor
<Tims_Tech> is the app framework right>
<ogra_> no, apparmor is a ytem that prevents apps from eeing bits on disk ... until you allow it
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<Tims_Tech> :P
<ogra_> it a security feature of the linux kernel
<ogra_> hmm, obviouly my S key is tarting to wear out
<Tims_Tech> ogra_, hmm, will ubuntu touch also work with 768 mb of RAM?
<Tims_Tech> I ahve a quad core 1,2 ghz
<Tims_Tech> have**
<Tims_Tech> in my phone
<ogra_> 768 is pretyt tight ... it only gets tested on 1G and abov
<ogra_> e
<Tims_Tech> ogra_, maybe I can add swap then
<Tims_Tech> swap is not the best
<Tims_Tech> but it should help some
<ogra_> i wouldnt uggest to do that
<ogra_> it will be very slow and kill your disk in no time
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> my device also has only 4 gb of storage
<dobey> swap won't help
<Tims_Tech> so I need to mount the home folder to my sdcard
<dobey> you don't need to mount the home folder to sd card
<Tims_Tech> ?
<Tims_Tech> I only have 4 gb of total device storage
<dobey> ok
<Tims_Tech> that is why
<Tims_Tech> :D
<dobey> i don't see what that has to do with where the home folder is mounted
<Tims_Tech> :P
<dobey> apps aren't installed to the home folder
<Tims_Tech> in the data folder right?
<dobey> and you can put all your music on the sd card
<Tims_Tech> yes ok :P
<Tims_Tech> where is the chroot located?
<Tims_Tech> in the system? or the /data?
<Tims_Tech> sorry
<Tims_Tech> I am a noob in ubuntu touch :D
<Tims_Tech> it looks cool
<Tims_Tech> and the terminal is also cool :D
<ali1234> i just tried to install on a nexus 7 by following the install guide and it now says "This phone needs restoring from a PC or service center"
<ali1234> this is what i did:
<ali1234> fastboot oem unlock; fastboot erase system; fastboot erase userdata; fastboot erase recovery; fastboot erase cache; ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap
<ali1234> the last thing that ubuntu-device-flash said was "2016/10/05 16:25:57 Rebooting into recovery to flash"
<ali1234> then the device rebooted to that error message, and ubuntu-device-flash exited with no error
<mcphail> ali1234: I don't have a nexus 7, but presumably you'll need to supply a different recovery from the command line as you deleted the existing one?
<ali1234> ubuntu-device-flash booted an ubuntu-themed recovery image on the device. i saw it
<ali1234> in fact that error message comes from the recovery installed on the device
<mcphail> Is that from the recovery or the bootloader?
<ali1234> the recovery
<mcphail> Hmm. Certainly, my bq phone needs to have a recovery specified if I wipe it
<ali1234> if i start normally i get the google screen forever
<ali1234> if i start recovery i get the error message on ubuntu background
<ali1234> so recovery has been reflashed
<ali1234> so what was in it before is irrelevant
<ali1234> i suspect the real problem is that the installer doesn't know how to format system if it isnt already formatted
<mcphail> ali1234: And this is a 2013 Nexus 7?
<ali1234> yes
<mcphail> ali1234: There are a few people on here who use that, so hang around and keep asking. The process seems to behave a bit differently to my phone, so I'm not going to be of any help :(
<ali1234> why can't i just flash directly with fastboot?
<ogra_> you dont want to flash recovery, you want it to run started by ubuntu-device-flash through fastboot boot
<ali1234> i didn't flash recovery, ubuntu-device-flash has
<ogra_> if you usse --bootstrap it will then foremat and flash the partitions for you
<ali1234> i did use --bootstrap
<ali1234> it didn't work
<ogra_> with --recovery_image= ?
<ali1234> no
<ogra_> how would it work then ?
<ali1234> i used the command i pasted above
<ogra_> right, thats wrong
<ali1234> how would it work? i don't know, i just followed the instructions on the wiki after wiping the device
<ogra_> you want to download the matching recovery separately and point u-d-f to it
<ogra_> like the wiki says
<ali1234> why has it flashed recovery then?
<ali1234> where does the wiki say to download a recovery?
<ogra_> iirc there was a table on the wiki
<ali1234> "Working with ubuntu-device-flash"
<ogra_> somewhere abiove or below that ...
<ogra_> i havent flashed any phones in ages
<ali1234> adb Recovery: n/a
<Tims_Tech> ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_kanas3gnfcxx'
<Tims_Tech> ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<Tims_Tech> ?
<Tims_Tech> I have all the makefiles
<ali1234> the device has an adb-enabled recovery with ubuntu branding installed on it now
<Tims_Tech> I ran setup-makefiles and extract-files.sh
<Tims_Tech> :P
<ali1234> i have no idea what it is - ubuntu-device-flash installed it!
<ali1234> i can adb shell into the recovery and look in cache and see the image files and the ubuntu_command stuff
<ali1234> the stuff that ubuntu-device-flash put there
<ali1234> the problem is that that stuff does not work
<Tims_Tech> ogra_, ^^
<ali1234> i should try adb log actually
<Tims_Tech> some help would be thankful
<ali1234> ogra_: i tried again with --recovery_image and it says "unknown flag `recovery_image'"
<ogra_> smells like your u-d-f is to old or something
<ogra_> (dont ask me which one is recent ... i havent flashed phones for a long time, nor done any development for them)
<ali1234> it is 0.34-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> (snappy eats my time :) )
<ogra_> i guess someeone from the QA team knows which u-d-f iss recent and from which PPA to install it
<pmcgowan_> ali1234, add this ppa  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development/ubuntu
<pmcgowan_> and get a newer one
<ali1234> you mean this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ali1234> which doesn't contain an ubuntu-device-flash package?
<pmcgowan_> one sec
<ali1234> that ppa is mentioned in the documentation
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/a/602037/612 ali1234
<popey> "If you get this error, that means you are still using an older version of ubuntu-device-flash. Please install the latest version using the ppa"
<popey> maybe?
<pmcgowan_> ali1234, yeha thats the right PPA and it has a newer version
<pmcgowan_> ubuntu-device-flash_0.34+16.10.20160805-0~233~ubuntu16.04.1_amd64.deb
<ali1234> okay i will try it. but what recovery image am i supposed to use with it?
<popey> we may need to update that askubuntu q/a
<ali1234> the wiki says "n/a"
<ali1234> what does "n/a" mean?
<ali1234> i would have assumed it means i don't need to supply one, but apparently not
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/avila/ one of those
<popey> for the m10?
<ali1234> why would i use a bq recovery on a nexus 7?
<popey> oh, sorry, no, you dont need recovery image for nexus 7 I don't think
<popey> I certainly never have
<ali1234> well apparently i do
<popey> oh?
<ali1234> because it doesn't work
<popey> nexus 7 flo?
<ali1234> yes
<ogra_> well, you probaby dont
<ogra_> you surely should use the latest u-d-f
<popey> yeah, i thought they were only required by the factory made bq devices
<ali1234> the problem is probably something else
<ogra_> right, re-try with the newer u-d-f first
<ali1234> i mean u-d-f has flashed a recovery into my phone, and it works as far as adb shell is concerned
<ali1234> the problem is that it doesn't actually run the installer script
<ali1234> or maybe it does but there is an error
<ogra_> you didnt touch the existing partitions ?
<ali1234> what do you mean i didnt touch them?
<ogra_> u-d-f expects filesystems to be intact on them on the nexus devices iirc
<ali1234> why? that's stupid...
<ogra_> on nexus it uses onlly loop mounted files
<ali1234> i did touch all the existing partitions... i erased them to zeros
<ogra_> and doesnt trouch the partitioning at all
<ogra_> heh
<ali1234> the partitioning cannot be modified
<ogra_> then format them from fastboot i guess
<ali1234> it is hardcoded into the bootloader
<ogra_> it surely can ... with the right tools
<ogra_> we do that on the commercial phones
<ali1234> yes, by reflashing the bootloader in the hidden emmc partitions...
<ali1234> the commercial phones operate differently
<ali1234> emmc partitioning is done differently on every device
<ogra_> nexus is the one different one where we decided to only run from loop mounted img files
<ogra_> to not have to do that
<ra_phael> pmcgowan_: thanks for acknowledging https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/repowerd/+bug/1630382
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630382 in Canonical System Image "Awful life battery since OTA 13" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> so make sure to have proper filesystems
<ali1234> okay, what are the proper filesystems?
<ogra_> whatever fastboot creates
<ogra_> iirc there are fastboot commands to format them
<ogra_> or else  ... use the android fash scripts and flash android 4.x, that shoud surey format them
<ali1234> it doesnt. it flashes raw images over them
<ali1234> i still don't understand why u-d-f doesn't format the partitions
<ogra_> it does, just not on nexus devices
<ali1234> yes, why not?
<ali1234> you're reflashing the device
<ogra_> because on them you might actually switch back and forth between android and UT
<ogra_> you are not
<ogra_> you only put img files in place
<ali1234> how is that even possible?
<ogra_> iu-d- formats all commercial devices but not the nexus ones
<ogra_> *u-d-f
<ogra_> anyway
 * ogra_ goes back to do snappy work
<ali1234> is there anyone here who actually knows how this stuff works?
<ali1234> ppa:phablet-team/tools does not contain a newer version of ubuntu-device-flash
<ali1234> in fact it does not contain any version of it
<ali1234> i'm going to just try u-d-f again having formatted the partitions
<ali1234> that worked
<ali1234> i think it did anyway
<ali1234> the orange bar is getting closer to the end
 * ogra_ prefers whisky bars over orange bars ... 
<ogra_> orange bars are way to juicy :P
<ali1234> is it supposed to reboot when it gets to the end?
<ali1234> oo this is different
<ogra_> yes it is
<ogra_> first boot can take very long, it needs to generate the apparmor profiles
<ali1234> it's on language selection
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, then it worked
<ogra_> enjoy
<ali1234> well i found a bug already lol
<ali1234> wow, that system tray is incredibly confusing
<ali1234> ugh... this is terrible
<ali1234> lol the google calendar app tells me to get the google calendar app
<ali1234> everything i try to do i just get login box after login box
<ogra_> did you set up a google account in the system settings ?
<ogra_> the calendar app will use it ... else it will indeed have to ask you
<ali1234> the calendar app is the one and only thing that doesn't ask me for a login
<ali1234> when i turn the youtube "app" to landscape i can see the tabs at the top with all the other "apps" in
<ali1234> okay the email notification popped up and the whole device froze until it disappeared
<popey> i think that's a bug we spotted yesterday where notifications are blocking modal
<dobey> huh
<ali1234> how do i go back?
<ogra_> popey, note that ali1234 seems to use ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu ...
<popey> willcooke had a unity8 yakkety desktop where the entire UI freezes when the network manager thing was up
<ogra_> (not sure how outdated that is though)
<ali1234> popey: when i say it froze the whole device, i mean the youtube video that was playing stopped playing and stopped making any sound
<dobey> yeah, because the youtube app went to background
<popey> should be ota-13 according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-13
<popey> so not that old
<popey> Nexus 7 : ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu - flo: #11
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, i havent touched any nexus devices (or the "ubuntu" channels) for a long time :)
<ogra_> my devices all run daily images and -pd channels
<ali1234> this user interface is bad... it's a car crash
<ali1234> nothing makes any sense and things fly around all over the place
<ali1234>  expected it to be a bit weird but not this...
<popey> useful feedback :|
<ogra_> pfft
 * ogra_ could say the same about android after using UT for 2 years 
<ogra_> i find it completely logical
<ogra_> but then ... i havent used anything else in ages
<dobey> said by someone whom has never crashed a car
<ogra_> oh, i definitely have crashed cars ... though that was when i was a young kiddo :P
<dobey> not you :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, but perhaps our UI is for old men
<ogra_> ali1234 might just be to young for it :P
 * mcphail thinks the UT UI is the best bit, so must be ancient
<dobey> there are certainly things that can be improved, but overly dramatic "comparisons" to inappropriate things is in no way helpful to anyone
<dobey> not like this is a political channel after all
<Tims_Tech> how to create a stock device tree ?
<ogra_> Tims_Tech, perhaps ondra can help you if he has some spare time
<Tims_Tech> ogra_, ok
<ali1234> the problem is that everything is a web app with completely different interactions to the OS itself
<ogra_> write native apps then :)
<ogra_> (or use the native ones where you can)
<ali1234> can i write a replacement launcher app, like i can on android?
<dobey> yes/no
<ogra_> you can write a scope ...
<dobey> you can write whatever you want and build your own phone images if you really want to
<ali1234> okay, but can i reuse the window management without having to use this launcher?
<ali1234> or do i have to write my own OS from scratch if i don't like one tiny piece?
<dobey> well i don't know what you don't like about it; but no you can't just replace the existing one with another one trivially
<ali1234> i don't like the fact that it has multiple pages
<ogra_> remove them then
<dobey> the app launcher doesn't have multiple pages
<ogra_> right
<dobey> the dash has multiple scopes favorited by default, and you can remove most of them, so that only the apps scope remains
<ogra_> but you can swipe left/right to other scopes
<ali1234> when i swipe from the right edge on the app launcher sometimes it takes me to a page with youtube videos on it, sometimes it takes me to a random app
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> short swipe from right takes you to previous app
<ogra_> swipe from the bottom, remove the stars
<dobey> long swipe opens the app switcher
<ogra_> then you end up with only the app launcher
<ali1234> okay done
<dobey> swipe inside the dash, not from the edge, will switch scopes
<ali1234> much better already
<ali1234> how do i get rid of the giant orange icon that doesn't fit on the screen properly, avertising the ubuntu store?
<ogra_> i dont think you can easily
<ogra_> since that is also your only gui way to install apps
<ali1234> it doesn't even work
<ali1234> oh wait it's just really slow
<ali1234> how do i search?
<ali1234> i keep tapping on the magnifying glass icon but nothing is happening
<ali1234> it's far too small
<ali1234> ugh why do i have to sign in to u1 to install apps?
<dobey> you can't get rid of the store scope icon
<dobey> because you have to
<Tims_Tech> ondra, hi
<ali1234> i like how it lets you uninstall things without a login, then you can't install them again
<dobey> well you don't need to log in to throw your phone in a lake either
<flohack> Good Eve
<flohack> Im stuck with my port of UT: I can get adb to work, and it does not boot. Forcing adb did not help much, it simply does not show up
<flohack> if I add break=bottom to cmdline adb shows up as offline
<flohack> Anyone?
<ondra> Tims_Tech hi
<Tims_Tech> hi
<Tims_Tech> :P
<ali1234> popey: why did you remove online accounts integration from youryoutube container?
<popey> ali1234: because it forced login
<popey> so people got annoyed when they just wanted to watch "anonymously"
<ali1234> i see
<ali1234> google thinks i am using a nexus 5
<ali1234> when i sign in to youtube through an ubuntu web app
<ali1234> this controls that slide up from the bottom of the screen... they behave differently in every app
<Tims_Tech> ondra, can you help me with creating a stock device tree? We have a cm11 device tree.
<ogra_> yeah, on purpose
<ali1234> some apps you can drag them back down to close, others you have to hit a tiny down arrow in the top left
<ogra_> the bottom edge is developer playground, freely usable for developers
<ogra_> so thats the ony edge up to the app
<flohack> Next issue: Cannot find a way how to make libandroid_runtime.so work- ubuntu-location-service.log complains about that
<ali1234> heh i broke it
<ali1234> i now have a suspended app on the left bar that is no longer installed
<ali1234> and no way to get rid of it
<Tims_Tech> so is it possible to build ubuntu touch from a cm11 device tree? ogra_
<ghosalmartin> rsalveti: hello
<flohack> Can you update to CM 12.1?
<Tims_Tech> flohack, ?
<Tims_Tech> not yet
<Tims_Tech> cm12.1 is in the development
<flohack> I considered CM 11 as a base but then luckily found a 12.1 port for my device - but I think its worth trying
<Tims_Tech> hmm flohack
<Tims_Tech> I am working on cm13 for my device though
<Tims_Tech> :P
<flohack> You can try to use ubports tree which is more closely based on CM than current AOSP tree from Canonical as I understood
<flohack> libandroid_runtime.so - anyone here knows how to build that?
<Tims_Tech> flohack, I will try
<flohack> Am I missing an entry in manifests for libandroid_runtime??
<ali1234> desktop mode works well
<ali1234> i still have that ghost youtube app
<ali1234> close button doesn't work on it
<dobey> not sure why that would happen, please file a bug
<dobey> i guess a reboot would make it "go away" though
<ali1234> is there a way to make gmail show the proper desktop version?
<ali1234> dobey: what do i file a bug against?
<dobey> unity8 i guess
<dobey> ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log might have some error about killing that app perhaps, not sure
<dobey> no idea about gmail app
<ali1234> i am pretty sure unity is confused because i installed a youtube app, ran it once, uninstalled it, and installed a different one and ran that one
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<Tims_Tech> my cm13
<ali1234> not the gmail app, i mean in the web browser in desktop mode
<Tims_Tech> is giving me strange C errors
<Tims_Tech> ...
<dobey> no, they would have different app IDs; it doesn't care if they are both "youtube" or not
<davmor2> ali1234: refresh the scope
<ali1234> what scope?
<dobey> davmor2: that's not the problem
<ali1234> btw it's popey's youtube that did this :)
<dobey> ali1234: well, the gmail webapp, and opening gmail in browesr are basically the same thing. the former just give you a containerized app
<dobey> err, confined; containerized might imply something else
<ali1234> ubuntu-bug doesn't work on the device
<ali1234> i told it to "open a browser now" and it exited and no browser was opened
<dobey> file a bug :)
<ali1234> lol
<ali1234> "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug"
<dobey> but yes, apport really has not been fixed to work properly on such devices
<ali1234> i thought the magic of convergence was supposed to just let everything work?
<dobey> well, since magic isn't really, it doesn't happen automatically or immediately. it requires work
<dobey> err, isn't real
<ali1234> dobey: so i'm writing a bug report against apport, "ubuntu-bug does not open a browser on ..."
<ali1234> what shall i write for the ...?
<ali1234> is it still called ubuntu-touch?
<ali1234> or unity8?
<ali1234> or what?
<dobey> under unity8 session
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1630720
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630720 in Apport "ubuntu-bug does not open a browser under unity8 session" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1630724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630724 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Ghost application remains on unity launcher after uninstallation" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> okay i made the mistake of opening the weather app and now it takes up 1/3 of my screen whenever in landscape orientation. how do i make it go away?
<ali1234> why is this thing trying to log into twitter as me?
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1630734
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630734 in Ubuntu Weather App "Weather app covers one third of the screen whenever the device is in portrait mode" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ali1234: that is the side stage
<davmor2> ali1234: it's meant to load in it
<ali1234> okay. and how do you get rid of it?
<davmor2> ali1234: swipe the left edge of it to the right or click on the app with three fingers and move the app out of the side stage
<davmor2> ali1234: it's so you can use 2 apps at the same time
<ali1234> swiping at it did nothing
<davmor2> ali1234: yes it does
<ali1234> maybe on your phone it does
<ali1234> also it doesn't exactly let you use two apps at once... you can only see half of one of them
<davmor2> ali1234: no on all the devices it does
<ali1234> maybe it is supposed to... it doesn't work on mine
<davmor2> ali1234: it does you are probably not grabbing the sidestage but the edge of the app
<ali1234> what does that even mean?
<davmor2> ali1234: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JtJeyJniwY
<ali1234> yes... see how it takes two tries on a 10" device?
<ali1234> on my device it is completely impossible
<davmor2> ali1234: it's not it is the same sized bar, to slide in and out if you move the app out of the side stage it will show the edge you need to grab
<ali1234> someone already reported this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1630734
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630734 in Ubuntu Weather App "Weather app covers one third of the screen whenever the device is in portrait mode" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> whoops
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1572528
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1572528 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Side stage close/ collapse gesture hard to discover" [Medium,Triaged]
<ali1234> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1564348
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1564348 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Side stage should displace instead of overlay" [Medium,Triaged]
<ghosalmartin> anyone here managed to port to cm13 with a qualcomm chipset?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-06
<duflu> Did Google just skin their own phone to not look like stock Android?
<duflu> Is there such thing as stock any more?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: why do you say it's a different oxide version?
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, I did a side-by-side diff of the two dumps, and the command-line of the oxide process is different enough that I’m pretty sure you have 1.16 on one side, and 1.17 on the other side
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, that’s on desktop and on a touch device, right?
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: no, both are on my laptop
<oSoMoN> huh, weird
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: now i one start from the command line and other from the apps scope
<tsdgeos> maybe i have two installed and i'm actually starting two different ones by doing that?
<oSoMoN> it could be, or it could simply be that the one you started from the command line is running unconfined
<oSoMoN> that would explain the difference I’m seeing
<tsdgeos> it's the same binary for both
<tsdgeos> /usr/bin/webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, ignore my comment then (or even better, comment back to explain the difference in launching the app)
<matv1> gd morning. Got a question about video playback. About orientation actualy
<matv1> I noticed that when playing back a vid shot with a ut device, the playback orientation is rotated on other OS´s where it remains correct on UT and Udesktop
<matv1> my question: isnt there a generic way to set orientation for a vid?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, hold on a sec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, think you might be able  to help me with something,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> should be quite basic
<jgdx> SebthreeBQM10HD, just ask! :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> just want someone to check that, going to buy the right stuff
<jgdx> I'm on the edge of my seat here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jgdx, or you possibly then
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: just ask already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> right so I crowd funded the nexdock nice http://nexdock.com
<SebthreeBQM10HD> however
<SebthreeBQM10HD> before I can connect Android devices to it and what not, and I guess ubuntu as well then etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> got to buy certain adapters connects for it and uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> connecters
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for mhl and all that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so going by the page for android I assume that's all I would need for an ubuntu tablet to,  the bq hd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> take a look at this:
<SebthreeBQM10HD> http://nexdock.com/support-android/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so I guess if I buy everything it mentions there,  I should be able to connect wirelessly  and  hdmi.   I assume similar things would be needed for other devices as well such as the Rasspberry pi
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: what device are you connecting to it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, at the moment by default can't really use it for anything since don't have the right adapaters etc it seems. only thing can use it for really right now is an exra screen for a lap top running  Windows 10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sadly doesn't work with the remix minis  because that doens't support the resolution it runs hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, I  think with the right connecters addapters, I should be able to use the BQ M10 HD with it
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: the include lead should be able to plug into the tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the hdmi cable I Got sent with it was uh,  it didn't connet properly to things etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's upstairs now, but  it had like the wrong end  for a lot of devices etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, I want to do convergence on the nex dock,  there was a old video on omgubuntu I think even for that, and yes the white hd version not black fhd
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: it is mini hdmi the same as the port on the tablet, on the tablet you have hdmi out and usb out you need to plug it hdmi one not the usb one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> only device I could successfully connenct with what was sent to me,  was the remix minis
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and also my lap top
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with the tablet I had no suck luck with the cable that was sent to me,  it was like I had the wrong end etc
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: but to be honest you are possibly better off getting the wireless dongle then you can connect it to the doc tv's and so on
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, well  indeed, I was going to buy the wireless adapater anyway so
 * SebthreeBQM10HD has money to do that kind of  thing now, perfect !
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: you'd also be able to connect android and MS devices too
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: you could buy a wireless screen adapter. I use the MICROSOFT Wireless Display Adapter V2  with my Pro5 to cast the phone screen to my TV.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, yep bingo going to buy that  or the v 1,  may buy both versions :d
<torusJKL> It should be possible to connect it to the nexdock.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I Know that's a bit silly really but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, yeah or a projecter at an event that been organsing that's coming up on the 22nd Otober possibly I Guess?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if I have stuff before not this weekend, but next weekend, can test properly at the venue hopefully
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: if it has HDMI in and you have a usb power source than yes, it will work.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> may just be using the projecter for Creative Commons stuff etc, but anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I plan to bring then nex dock along,  if I got the right stuff for i
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so can connect and show various devices conneced to it and working
<torusJKL> I don't know if every device supports this. I have it working on OTA-13 with the Meizu Pro5.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, a usb power source ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Nexdock has some kind of built in battery  , but that's about it I think
<torusJKL> The display adapter needs a power source.
<matv1> torusJKL you have no issues running the Version2 wireless adapter from microsoft? there has been no word that that was officially supported. a month or 2 ago I was advised to still go fr the V1
<torusJKL> It will not power from the HDMI.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok so  may need to buy a seperate power source for it then, like you seem to be saying, a usb one  or something ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, indeed  davmor2 suggested the v 1 to me before even irather  than v2
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: popey uses the microsoft product too. Maybe he uses V1 and can confirm that it works.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, my question is basically,  what am going to be buying exactly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> let's buy it!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> today!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> done :P)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> done :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not p
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: can't tell you why V1 over V2. V2 works for me. But I think I had to upgrade the firmware first using Windows.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> problem with stuff like this, can buy one thing, and then ah don't have something for i and uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, I may just buy v1 and v2,  so that's not too much of an issue then :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> howevr if I need power sources for them hmm
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: The nexdock provides you with an USB port right next to the HDMI.
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: I think you can use either the issue was the new one had only just come out so wasn't test I think people have used it now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, yeah it's like a lap top, so it has usb ports I think,  I was just thinking that,  it's upstairs right now though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, well like a lap top, but without a har disk etc, oh and that's a blueetooth keyboard
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: looks like a very nice product.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, yes it will be, once I got the right additional things for it, so can acstaully start doing the kind of things want to do with it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok fine I can use  it as an additional screen for a Windows 10 lap top, but I want to do more than that
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: let me know how it works for you.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, do I need a sperate power port?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, also what if I want to use a wireless display adapater with a projecter, then I need one?
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: Yes, any smartphone usb charger should do. But you might need a USB extension cable because the USB cable on the display adapter is rather short.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, what to buy ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, ok links for those ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on amazon.co.uk
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ideally
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: either of the MS wireless dongles should be fine
<matv1> you might look at: http://phys.org/news/2008-11-mini-nuclear-power-homes.html
<SebthreeBQM10HD> got a amazon link ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> .co.uk
<matv1> allthough Ia am not sure it has the right connector :)
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: just look up Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter on amazon
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: 2 meter extension cable: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasics--Male--Female-Extension-Cable/dp/B00NH136GE/ref=sr_1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1475750195&sr=1-4&keywords=usb+extension+cable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, right but may need a usb charger
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: if the dock has usb you can just plug it in
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not for a projecter
<torusJKL> Display adapter: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-Wireless-Display-v2-Adapter/dp/B01C9YTI9S/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1475750263&sr=1-1&keywords=microsoft+wireless+display+adapter+v2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> may want to use with a projecter at an event to
<torusJKL> USB charger: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Certificated-2000mAh-Universal-Motorola-BlackBerry/dp/B00KXVT9GM/ref=sr_1_8?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1475750324&sr=1-8&keywords=usb+charger
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: the aboce are all suggestions. You might find a cheaper or better product.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> can't click links on tablets  so will have to type things in or get from log a bit later
<torusJKL> But if you have all 3 you are good to go.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but that one said blackberry that going to work ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, price uhmm  I don't care to much for htis
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I understand may get a hepaer one if looking around more
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cheaper
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: electricity does not care about your phone. :-)
<matv1> Actually, I am really missing audio over hdmi now. When connected to a TV screen for instance.
<matv1> I havn't heard that being worked on. Does anyone know ?
<torusJKL> matv1: never tried audio.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, devies need power to work, if  that's what you meant yes
<matv1> torusJKL it is not supported right now so it doesnt work. audio will only come from your phone/tablet speakers even if hdmi or wireless connected to a screen with speakers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, davmor2  it's apparantly cooler doing it the wireless display adapater way :), but if I could be set up properly the hdmi way as well, that would be something
<matv1> davmor2 do you know if audio over hdmi is wip or even planned ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1,  when the display adapaer is used
<SebthreeBQM10HD> does it turn off the sreen or kind of thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on the device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or you get two screens to properly use ?
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD the device screen goes black and can only be used as mouse input device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, oh I undersand now it said blackberry, but it shoudn't matter since it's for power
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, yeah I think I saw that in a video, well that's a bit suckky reallly, since don't have two sreens to powerly use
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but with hdmi would it be like that as well ?
<davmor2> matv1: I think it is on the long term plans but not in the current queue
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD yes. definitely
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, so hdmi it goes black to?
<matv1> davmor2 right oh
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: not every device support MHL. The Pro5 for example does not.
<torusJKL> So it is not possible to connect it directly to the HDMI.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, MHL for the wireles display adapter ?
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: no, if you want a cable from the phone directly into the HDMI in.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, oh the MHL is for the HDMI right ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, does thsi one support that? the BQ M10 HD  Ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not the FHD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the white HD version
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD indeed like torusJKL said. be ware. AFAIK the only device on which MHL works is the Nexus phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not the black FHD
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: the m10 has a separate hdmi out no need for mhl
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2, what do I need to do  to use the  m10  hd  with hdmi ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also whilst we are at it I should chekc maybe what rassbery pi would need for nex dock
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I assume wit the right stuff again, which is probably just the same for what we been talking about, since  the os is android basd anhway but... oh acstaully the resolution thing hmm  so the remix os ultra tablet may not work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with the nex dock as well, not just the minis
<SebthreeBQM10HD> remix minis
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: according to the product page the M10 has a Micro-HDMI out. So you would need an adapter to regular HDMI.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, there are two ersions of the m10.  so the hd one is like that as well ?
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: I think it might be a micro hdmi lead check the stats on the bq website it should tell you
<SebthreeBQM10HD> versions above
<torusJKL> This one? https://store.bq.com/en/aquaris-m10-hd-ubuntu-edition-blanco
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, the whie one yes, can't click links in libertine
 * SebthreeBQM10HD thinks it will be great when links are clickable 
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the white is the hd version, which I am using now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and the black is the full hd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, so I wan to use the tablet assuming it will work :) wit the display adapater, but also possibly at times with hdmi, and so that's with hte nexdock really.  however I  have also been organising an event and on october 22nd we have a venue with a projecter, might use that with it to for something,  or something else  but either way a display adapater should also work with a projecter ?
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes it will work if the projector has HDMI in.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, diplay  adpater wise,buy what youput above basically right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but for hdmi wha to buy ?
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: short adapter cable: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Micro-Female-Adapter-Straight-Gold-Plated/dp/B00F44EZM6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1475751749&sr=8-14&keywords=micro-hdmi+adapter
<torusJKL> Then use any regular HDMI cable to extend the range.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, wel they sent a reguar hdmi cable wih the nex dock Ithink, and a hdmi to hdmi adapater as well which confussed me
<torusJKL> This product looks better: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00B2HOS08/ref=pd_sim_107_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4R3G08DKR52H8D0HCN36
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what is a hdmi to hdmi adapter used for
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it has the same connecter
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not sure what that product is, I'll come back for the links in the log of the channel later
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since on tablet and can't click
 * SebthreeBQM10HD and hasn't updated to ota 13 just yet, or could have copied and pasted actually 
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: what do you mean with the second cable. is it male to male or female to female?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I  don't know
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I don't really know much abou hdmi cab les and such
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, I think itwas just a sandard hdmi cable they sen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and some sort of a adapater as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hdmi to hdmi adapatre, both ends were the same
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and a small little thing
<torusJKL> SebthreeBQM10HD: Sorry that is not enough information for me to make an educated guess.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, they sent a cable with a confussing adapater
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a hdmi cable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, to be honest I would be happy to just buy another hdmi cable as well,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the right kind etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> all ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> doesn't hurt having afew or so hdmi cables as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, just link to like everything I am meant to buy, and thanks, and I can buy today and :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and hopefully stuff work how it's mean to once got the things a well
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD no not a regular hdmi cable. according to your nextdock link, they include a HDMI to Mini HDMI cable. So that means that your nextdock has a mini HDMI input
<matv1> so all you would need is something like this https://www.amazon.com/Insten-HDMI-Micro-Adapter/dp/B0046S54GC
<matv1> because the M10 has a micro hdmi port
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, yeah I think that was the issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I didn't seem to have a micro  hdmi  thing on the cable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I coudn't connect to the small what seemed to be micro hdmi port
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with what they sent me etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, could you do a .co.uk link on amazon for that
 * SebthreeBQM10HD will buy from amaon .co.uk a bit later so
<matv1> sure. that would be: https://www.amazon.co.uk/HDMI-Female-Micro-Type-Adapter/dp/B0046S54GC/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1475752780&sr=1-2&keywords=micro+hdmi+adapter+male
<matv1> or
<matv1> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Micro-Female-Adapter-Straight-Gold-Plated/dp/B00F44EZM6/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1475752780&sr=1-6&keywords=micro+hdmi+adapter+male
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD save yourself some money for the next Ubuntu phone :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, so with all tha should be able to use it, with the tablet, using wireless display adpater or hdmi ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, also with all that should be able to use it with a rassbery pi even?  http://nexdock.com/support-raspbery-pi/
<torusJKL> Here are all the cables provided by nex: https://c1.iggcdn.com/indiegogo-media-prod-cld/image/upload/c_limit,w_620/v1463848041/wsirnmbofciqljy5sdwa.jpg
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, can't see right now sinc what I put earlier, but right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> torusJKL, however if I am linked to the right stuff as we were doing, I can just buy later :d, and thanks a lot for your help
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as for money!
<matv1> what I said is restricted to hdmi. Your wireless display adapter has a full sized hdmi out. to connect that to your nextdock you will need:
<matv1> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Afunta-Female-Converter-Adapter-Cable/dp/B00ODTCDJK/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1475753514&sr=1-6&keywords=mini+hdmi+adapter+male
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah I had a look before, things may get a bit pricy, but I waited for a late enough time to have money to buy things, and that time is now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, what would the hdmi out be used for?
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD you would plug that adapter onto the big end of the wireless diplay thing and the small end into the mini hdmi port on your nextdock. Then youd be ready to go
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, I might have to find you again or omeone else if not, when I got all thse cables and what not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> might be abit confufssing or at first I guess :d
<matv1> sure np. I am here a lot :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, now then, anything else I am meant to get for that thing, so I wan to be able to run the tablet with it yes,  hdmi and wireless display adapater,  but also possibly later on a rassbery pi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for exmple
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes i says on the page that need a mouse for that, but right yeah ok  no problem.  may buy another o2g adpaater acstaully since not suer whre mine is right now, or the lovely mouse, upstairs some where in the mess hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, but yes I baically today  or tommorow if well I got things to do in a bit ec so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes soon.  I want to order like everything I would need for the nexdock
<matv1> all you really need are the cable they gave you, a wireless display adapter, and the to adapters (mini and micro) and you be set up for everything you need.
<matv1> two*
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, yeah the adhmi stuff is optional
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since should be able to do it the wireless display way
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but depending on cost etc, may buy hdmi stuff soon as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, what's needed for the rassbyer pi though, that's differnet, other htan the mouse
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you see that page?
 * SebthreeBQM10HD The  Nexdock  The Worlds Chapest "lap top 
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that you  have to buy more stuff for
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to use properly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> they advertised as the chapest lap top baically
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD the stuff i listed should be solid for connecting the screen to your rasb.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, solid as in everything for that as well ?
<matv1> now as in screenwise, yes. I dont know if the rasb has a bt module. For connecting the bt keyboard and pad
<matv1> the vid they have doesnt really give an answer to that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1,  yeah probably not, but I haen't exatly used my two porperly yet so far anyway :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I guess I can look more into that one later on some time maybe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes if I can do everything with  the tablet properly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> perfect!
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD gd luck!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, want to use the nexdock at my event on October 22nd, as I put earloier
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with the tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu convergence on the nexdock :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe on a projecter to, but that's going to be used for other things probably
<matv1> well as torusJKL said earlier: the crux would be if that projector has a hdmi input for the wireless display
<matv1> youd better check that as soon as possible
 * SebthreeBQM10HD  if I am missing something, come back blame matv1 :d,  since  he got me buying from Amazon again or some where else if not, since well I am no Amazon Prime member as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, well assuming it dos have the hdmi input, I  should be able to use it?
<matv1> haha :) np I am far away in the netherlands so try and find me
<matv1> lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, it's ok,  I may be in ENgland, but it doesn't take that much to get over there,  then I can come find you :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, in fact I was intending on going to Brussels soon for uhmmm FOSDEM,  maybe a trip to Neterhlands should happen to whilst at it :d.  ah I just told you dates, you might hide out in GErmany or some where instead now :D heh heh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> soon as in well it's not that soon
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but it will be coming up again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FOSDEM is awesome :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, anyway seriously thanks for all your help :)
<matv1> yes I might be going to Ubecon europe in germany next month if thats what you mean. maybe see you there
<matv1> cheers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, nah I don't have the money to go to an event in Germany right now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so nope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> time yes, money no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, thing with England htough is got to get across  that sea some how, and they like to charge quite a bit for that usually
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, and then there will be potential issues in the next three years or so, becaus of the brexit stuff as well hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> going some where like Brussels will really be like going to Europe then :d
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD lol :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, but whatever I am also half Swedish
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and so it turns out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I can get a dual passport if I want
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I can be a Sweed if I want to be :d
<matv1> being half swedish is always a good thing!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, might become useufl in places such as brussels,  you know with the actsual EU HQ located there and such
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but it was close,  about half out, about half in,  but a lot of people who don't normally vote ended up voting, and went for leave
<matv1> I dont think for visiting it will ever be a problem. Just if you would want to live here longer or work here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> espeically from Wales uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also Scoltand was mostly in, but they are in UK so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, yeah or studying maybe dpeending on deals ec
<matv1> but we maybe on the verge of getting the off-topic police on our backs soon :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, maybe, but not so much here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and Ubuntu touch has to  well be in and out of the eu anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> all over the world :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ideally
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, here's a good one that brings things more back on topic to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, do you think in certain situations a device running Ubuntu touch, would acsually be ready  already, for non techies
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's actually rather useable, unless people want apps such asa pokemon go and whatsapp etc
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD absolutely. using the tablet as a tablet is a good experience already imo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, I have an event aimed at the general publiccomin gup
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to try and get htem interested in Linux and even CReative Commons a bit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so other people will be domonstrating Ubuntu on computers, but I am doing mobile device suff a bit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> plus to make it more interesting arranging backound music that's CC, and some open movies
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD awsum!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1,  yes I use the tablet with my logitech k480  nearly all the time now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> instead of a computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ,but  I am mostly just doing basic things  anyway, IRC, emails, listneing to music etc,  who needs a computer for that? I don't
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I would do virtual machines on a computer for exmple though, but not done that for quite a while
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD right. although I like working on a big screen. or preferably 2 big screens
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well the tablet screeen is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> reasoanbly big
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and connec it to the nexdock and well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you just turned the tablet into a 14inch lap top basically :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> altough with a blueetooth keyboard and mouse
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and with the right connecters etc, as we were discussing earlier of ourse
<SebthreeBQM10HD> course
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD well my best experience has been to connect it with a hdmi cable to a bigger screen and use a bt mouse and kb
 * SebthreeBQM10HD saw a log of this channel whenever it was not that long ago, and it was full of well me and me and more me, and this one will be to, since how i  end up typing stuff usaully on irc, h eh  h eh,  an I thought this earlier to, but now typing it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1, yes that's what they cal full convergence it seems, bigger screen with blueetooth mouse and keyboad
<matv1> but i still like my ubuntu laptop better atm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lap top better why ?
 * SebthreeBQM10HD would use another distro on the lap top for now b y choice really, bu acsaully been using ubuntu on latest lap top longer than inended, since it's no quite set up properly still, and needs proper re setting up now as well really
 * SebthreeBQM10HD finds the tablet and phone interesitng tough
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD lol well unity8 mir needs a lot of work still
<SebthreeBQM10HD> matv1,  I guess my Tizen R1 may work  with nexdock to  once I got that stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on tablet and phone unithy 8 seems great
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and mir I guess then since it runs on that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ,but when I did try on the lap top well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> first of all, how do you install  standard DESKTOP linux programs?  oh can't,  or can't easilly oh
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD I meant i prefer my regular ubuntu -Unity7- on my laptop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why ?
<matv1> SebthreeBQM10HD as I said Unity8 and Mir..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah, but what's wrong with them
<SebthreeBQM10HD> do you think?
<matv1> nothing wrong except lots of missing bits
<matv1> joey sneddon just wrote an update on unity8 and mir on omg ubuntu. he was still not very excited either
<Mirv> tsdgeos: can you proposed https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/151559/ for 5.6 too? in general, we'll want to have as many fixes as possible in upstream 5.6 since that's what we're going to use too.
<matv1> just to name a few glaring bits: multiple monitor support is not there. multple users not even worked out well. libertine installs of choosen x-apps needs to be a button basically
<matv1> app confinement still poses lots of problems as well for loads of apps
<matv1> matv1 a lot to do so lets get on with it :)
 * matv1 needs to get lunch
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i think people was scared about it
<tsdgeos> that's why it ended up in 5.7 only
<Mirv> tsdgeos: upstream shouldn't be scared of their own codebase :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, I also mentioned it just so that the general idea is out there
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's unfortunate if our 5.6 will become a monster hybrid, which I'm afraid it will already become at this rate
<Mirv> I've a pile of patches for compiling Qt Quick Controls 2 against Qt 5.6..
<tsdgeos> Mirv: there's still an apparent "not enough people with declarative knowledge" upstream
<tsdgeos> which is weird given it seems to be their main money maker
<tsdgeos> i can ask
<Mirv> heh
<Mirv> ok
<ghosalmartin> rsalveti: hello, you around?
<jgdx> hey vigo, I've reproduced all of these things on a device not using silo 1943. So they are bugs/regressions from OTA13 and later, but not introduced by 1943 afaics.
<jgdx> vigo, let me file a bug for all of these, okay? :)
<jgdx> vigo, although I'm not entirely certain the first search bug is a bug: seems as designed to me
<jgdx> anyway, good testing and excellent writeup of these issues
<jgdx> thanks
<jgdx> vigo, filed bug 1630988 and bug 1630987
<ubot5> bug 1630988 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Security panel does not reflect security lock type after changing it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630988
<ubot5> bug 1630987 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Remove a custom background image causes black screen in greeter." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630987
<vigo> jgdx, thank you for filing both :)
<jgdx> vigo, maybe you can file the first one, and state how you'd like it designed, maybe affect ubuntu-ux
<vigo> jgdx, I'll update them with some info if you don't mind :), yea sure I'll file it too
<vigo> maybe is working as designed but it feels annoying to dissmis always the osk just because you used the search once :\
<jgdx> vigo, yeah, seems that if you return to the main screen after a search, search should be closed.
<vigo> jgdx, great :) filing it
<jgdx> vigo, thanks
<vigo> jgdx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1630999
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630999 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "using search in settings causes OSK pops up every time you go back to main panel" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do we happen to have a note which our bugs that patch fixed?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1556842
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1556842 in Canonical System Image "Backport patch so that forceLayout calls layout on more occasions" [Medium,Fix released]
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Qt people suggest to try https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/169892/13 for the arm64 crash
<oftc_ftw> Hello everyone. Since quite a while I am waiting for background tasks in Ubuntu Phone. I subscribed to [1] but it seems there is no activity whatsoever. What are the plans for this? I don't exactly know what "Saucy" means but when I click on it I see a lot of 13.xx milestones which I assume mean 2013. It's now 2016 and still no progress, not even a discussion going on. Am I looking in the wrong place? Or is this not a priority
<oftc_ftw> (in the sense of not at all)? [1] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1305-background-task-service
<oftc_ftw> I am an (open source) app developer and have two apps in mind with some prototyping already done. But there is no way these app are going to work without being able to run in background.
<dobey> oftc_ftw: we don't use blueprints for phone features; and anyone can create blueprints on launchpad, so they are not a good metric for finding out what's happening
<pmcgowan> oftc_ftw, this project tracks some requested use cases https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-application-lifecycle
<pmcgowan> we won't open up all background processing but are happy for folks to contribute services for the main use cases
 * dobey still really does not like that
<oftc_ftw> thanks for the info and the link. pmcgowan, could you elaborate on what it means to not "open up all background processing"? are you saying my app will not be able run in the background?
<pmcgowan> oftc_ftw, yes,the preference is to provide support for what you need running in the background
<pmcgowan> the idea is we should be able to do 90% of whats needed without completely allowing any process to background
<pmcgowan> we have been picking off use cases one by one ut I konw its frustrating
<pmcgowan> I mean provide it in a standard service
<dobey> pmcgowan: it's not just simply frustrating
<matv1> pmcgowan shouldnt you be making a distinction here between desktop-mode and phablet-mode?
<pmcgowan> matv1, good question, I will now drag tvoss into the conversation, this is being discussed
<matv1> pmcgowan tvoss looking foward to the current thinking on this :)
<pmcgowan> we really need to publish a roadmap
<pmcgowan> then let folks comment
<pmcgowan> too much to do
<matv1> pcmgowan i feel your pain :)
<dobey> matv1: i don't really think presentation mode of the UI should matter there
<matv1> dobey well there are 2 lines of thinking here.
<matv1> one is the energy consideration. in that case no, bg processing should still be surpresed
<dobey> i disagree
<matv1> the other is well desktop mode should be what it is currently. so bg processing should be allowed
<matv1> dobey remind me of your thinking :)
<dobey> processing should be managed equally in both cases, and it should be up to the user how much energy they want to use. just shoving background processing off to system services doesn't solve the energy issue
<matv1> right so it should be a user-choice ?
<matv1> always ?
<dobey> i think you're confusing "user choice" here with "an option in the ui to allow or disallow background processing"
<matv1> I am not confusing. I am asking you :)
<dobey> user choice as in choosing to only perform light duty tasks, or play high intensity 3d game on a laptop, for example
<dobey> if i want to keep an app open and talking to a bluetooth device, that should be my coice, not a policy decision by the system
<ali1234> if i start any long-running non-interactive task i expect it to keep running in the background while i do something else
<dobey> now, there can be some emergency response policy in the system, such as ending comms and forcing app to save its state and exit when battery is too low, and that's fine
<matv1> dobey I see. Yes that sounds good. I was definetly thinking too much inside the current box
<matv1> so if i understand you correctly you are saying it should be a mix of user configuration and ´system-intelligence´
<matv1> for lack of a better word
<matv1> no matter what the platform
<oftc_ftw> pmcgowan: thanks for the clarification (and sorry for my late reply). so, what will you do about the remaining 10% then?
<dobey> well not user configuration, just simply user choosing to use apps that may expend more battery, such as navigation versus not doing so
<oftc_ftw> i see the ongoing discussion here and maybe it's not too late to say that I personally want to be able to do geeky stuff on my phone in the background.
<dobey> there can be an API similar to the one on iOS for requesting CPU time to process, and some heuristics to deal with low battery or extreme resource usage and such, but in general the background processing should be allowed
<oftc_ftw> like running a background service permanently that checks certain thinks like running processes in an interval
 * oftc_ftw agrees with dobey
<pmcgowan> oftc_ftw, so there is an escape if you use teak-geek
<pmcgowan> sorry tweak-geek
<pmcgowan> you can then open up your phone and play away
<oftc_ftw> pmcgowan: so if i want to write an app that does something in the 10% range, i will have to ask users to install UT Tweak Tool (tweak-geek says its deprecated) and allow background services system-wide? Or is there a per-app setting? is this basically a root-enabling app, similar to android's superSU?
<dobey> oftc_ftw: it's a dconf setting with a list of apps
<pmcgowan> oftc_ftw, no its not to be used for general users but it allows you to do things on your own phone
<pmcgowan> if you want to provide an app then we need to fit it into the system
<dobey> oftc_ftw: it's basically the only way you can do it now; or you can ship your apps in the "open [sic] store"
<pmcgowan> oftc_ftw, so what is your app wanting to do?
<oftc_ftw> And if UT Tweak Tool allows to enable background tasks, why cannot I (with the appropriate permissions) enable them in my app? Can I modify dconf settings?
<dobey> your app is confined
<matv1> apparmor doesnt allow it
<oftc_ftw> pmcgowan: for instance i want to run a shell command whenever another app becomes the foreground app. this is something i do in android, not what i want to do (right now) on UT, just an example (in case you want to say it should not be allowed to see other apps or something).
<dobey> i don't know if there's a reasoanbly easy way to tell if an app is in foreground or not, but you could certainly do that on your own device if you wish
<oftc_ftw> When I said I want to do geeky stuff on my phone, I meant I want to do it on my phone and then allow others to do it as well if they want. :P
<oftc_ftw> dobey: i have no current use-case for that detection on UT because the app in question is Android-only.
<oftc_ftw> so, will there be a way to wake up the app after a timeout? i get the push-messaging approach, but what if there is no central server that could notify the client? how will irc work if the app does not receive messages in the background?
<dobey> well, irc should probably work via the messaging framework based on telepathy
<pmcgowan> oftc_ftw, we also have a polling daemon which takes plugins, so if the service doesn't provide push you can simulate it with polld
<dobey> pmcgowan: i don't think we support apps providing plug-ins though do we? and even if so, it's not a nice solution, and not usable for things which require persistent link, or which need to be polled more often
<oftc_ftw> ok maybe i can fit into the 90% for now. :) yet i fear the day when UT is well established and I find one of my app ideas in the 10%...
<oftc_ftw> dobey: i tried to find docs on that framework and i'm not sure if it would work. did you say it because of IRC or is it designed to support any (even proprietary) service?
<pmcgowan> dobey, maybe its only blessed apps at this point, I know mardy did some work to make plugins run in separate processes so we could accept them
<dobey> pmcgowan: and do they have to be written in go?
<dobey> oftc_ftw: telepathy is pluggable, so could support any messaging service really; i don't know what the plans are exactly for making it possible to provide alternate back-ends
<dobey> anyway i gotta get lunch
<ali1234> telepathy has always been terrible for irc. there is no good reason for it. the developers just hate irc and refuse to implement it properly.
<Tims_Tech> how to compile ubuntu touch from a cm11 source?
<dobey> meh
<oftc_ftw> thanks for information earlier, guys, appreciate it. i'm just going to wait and see how everything turns out as apparently there's nothing i can do app-wise anyway. so, thanks again!
<oftc_ftw> hm i have another question if you don't mind: looking at the "OpenStore" app on the Openstore-Website it says "Apparmor profile: unconfined". Does that mean that an alternative app store has to have this profile? If yes, how can I create an alternative app store like F-Droid and install it? Or is the limitation to that just that I would not be able to distribute an app that uses unconfined profile via the Ubuntu Store?
<dobey> oftc_ftw: you can side-load any .click package you want (assuming it's for the same architecture)
<dobey> oftc_ftw: right, "unconfined" is a reserved profile, and even with it, you don't get background processing. the "open store" allows you to do some extra things, though.
<oftc_ftw> thanks dobey! i don't exactly understand what the "open store" is then. how can it do more than any other app that has the "unconfined" profile?
<dobey> oftc_ftw: the store itself can't do more than any other app that has the unconfined profile; but "unconfined" can access more things on disk, so open store apps can provide upstart jobs for example. and such
<oftc_ftw> ah thanks dobey, got it. i misinterpreted your answer as "even with unconfined background processing won't work, but the open store allows it".
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-07
<OerHeks> http://popey.com/ is down :-(
<mardy> jgdx: hi! Is there a branch already which I can use to try out the system-settings snap?
<faenil> sdk
<faenil> oops :)
<kaisoz> hi there
<matv1> gd morning
<matv1> I have noticed that adjusting the brightness in desktop mode with a connected screen only adjusts the brighness of the ut device.
<matv1> though amusing to be able to adjust the screen that only acts as a touchpad, it is not very usefull
<matv1> thing is i am not sure where to file a bug for this (or look if one has already been filed)
<matv1> what should this be filed against?
<matv1> if all else fails, one turns to popey.. ?
<matv1> ^^
<popey> I don't believe this to be a bug.
<matv1> your kidding :)
<popey> I don't see how you can control the brightness of an external display
<popey> typically external displays have buttons on the front to do that
<popey> or a remote control (in the case of a telly)
<matv1> well its useless to adjust the touchpad
<popey> saves battery on the touchpad
<popey> if you're typing at night you won't want the phone to be blinding you
<matv1> right so thetouchpad should be dimmed down all the way
<popey> depends
<popey> it should be controllable :)
<matv1> if we want to save power then it would be a really good idea to dim the touchpad screen all the way. In what case would it not?
<matv1> i think it goes to some medium setting now
<popey> not necessarily
<matv1> oh sorry i get it. when the osk appears.
<popey> what if I am in a bright room? It should be configurable, and use the ambient light sensor
<matv1> sorry
<popey> ya
<matv1> never really use that anymore
<matv1> my bad
<jgdx> mardy, hey, not yet, but there's a snap in the store
<jgdx> mardy, you could possibly use ~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/snapcraft as well
<mardy> jgdx: thanks, I'll study it and see if I manage to add online accounts into it
<mardy> jgdx: why is it necessary to rebuild it? can't we reuse the package from the archive?
<jgdx> mardy, sorry?
<mardy> jgdx: I see you use the cmake plugin, to build it with -DSNAP=1
<mardy> jgdx: IIUC, the unity8 snap instead is fetching the binary of unity from the archive, it doesn't rebuild it
<jgdx> mardy, good point, but I've been building changes for silo 1943 (path fixes) and creating this snapcraft file at the same time
<jgdx> mardy, seems webbrowser and addressbook app are all building the snap from source
<jgdx> oSoMoN, hey any particular reason for building the snap from source? I'm looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/snap/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<jgdx> as opposed to pulling down the binary from archive
<oSoMoN> jgdx, it makes it easier to build an edge snap that would have unreleased code
<oSoMoN> jgdx, and there would not be much point in having the snapcraft.yaml file live inside the same source tree if it didn’t build from source
<oSoMoN> in that case it’d probably be better off in a separate branch
<jgdx> oSoMoN, those are valid points. Not sure how unity8 would build an edge snap in their case
<oSoMoN> jgdx, in practice, with the current release process, lp:webbrowser-app always reflects released packages, but I plan on moving to a staging branch model, where this would be much more useful
<robinhero> hey guys
<robinhero> I need some help
<robinhero> how can I restart the networking on my phone?
<robinhero> I rebooted several times
<robinhero> I've only a gear at indicator-network
<robinhero> I can't make/receive calls...
<robinhero> any idea?
<robinhero> I've just done a reflash (without wipe, still doesn't work)
<robinhero> can somebody help me?
<matv1> maybe a little more info is needed to understand the problem: so no calls and no mobile data? is wifi working? whats the channel your running
<dobey> Wellark: ^^ what was that i-network bug with the .ini file?
<dobey> robinhero: to restart indicator-netowrk all you need to do is run "restart indicator-network" in the terminal fwiw
<robinhero> dobey, already tried that
<robinhero> doesn't work...
<robinhero> krillin, stable channel
<robinhero> no call, no wifi, no mobile data
<dobey> robinhero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1615474
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1615474 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network Indicator / Connectivity-API is not accessible" [Critical,In progress]
<robinhero> thanks
<robinhero> a "mv .config/connectivity-service .config/connectivity-service_2016-10-07" and a restart solved it
<Tims_Tech> Can someone help me?
<Tims_Tech> I want to build ubuntu touch from a cm11 device tree
<Tims_Tech> I wish someone could help me
<waltersens> exit
<waltersens> help
<dobey> hmm
<t-ask> Hi, I wonder if I sett something wrong, but recording videos doesn't record sound. Any ideas?
<t-ask> or is video sound recording off by default?
<t-ask> There is a speaker symbol in settings, but neither way it works
<t-ask> it's the Aquarius 4.5
<pmcgowan> t-ask, no its not off, check that the camera app has permission to access the mic
<mimecar> hi
<flohack> Good Eve
<flohack> anyone knows how to check battery level etc from command line ?
<dobey> flohack: i don't know of a human readable way. you can poke at the files in /sys to get the raw values, and guess though
<flohack> Oki my issue is: During working now on my port I have it connected to the laptop, but the phone gets very warm, and I dont have GUI yet
<flohack> I dont want to drain the batt so that it wont charge etc etc
<dobey> flohack: do you get anything showing on the screen?
<flohack> yes! See here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-x/help/ubuntu-touch-hox-experiment-device-t3457461
<dobey> because that sounds like unity8 keeps crashing
<flohack> indeed it is
<flohack> I have it all over the logfiles
<flohack> the start screen is heavily corrupted
<dobey> perhaps an issue with the graphics configuration then
<dobey> i don't really know enough to help you any further than that, though :)
<flohack> yeah sure =)
<torusJKL> flohback: do you get some paths back when you type "upower -e"?
<flohack> Uh Im now in recovery give me some minutes
<flohack> But this looks ok:
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:18.875019] mirserver: Selected driver: mir:android (version 0.24.0)
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.214016] android/server: No matching egl configs found
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.214290] android/server: Selected Mir display format : 1
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.425544] mirserver: Using software cursor
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.430491] mirserver: Initial display configuration:
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.431530] mirserver:   0.1: LVDS 0.0" 0x0mm
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.431657] mirserver:        Current mode 720x1280 60.00Hz
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.431720] mirserver:        Preferred mode 720x1280 60.00Hz
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.431767] mirserver:        Logical position +0+0
<dobey> flohack: paste.ubuntu.com
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.431813] mirserver:   0.2: unused DisplayPort
<flohack> [2016-10-07 17:31:20.431859] mirserver:   0.3: unused (null)
<flohack> So basic data is OK I assume
<flohack> Sorry I was thinking its just a small one xD
<torusJKL> flohback: in my case I was able to get the power state by typing "upoer - i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_bq2753x_0
<flohack> let me test it
<torusJKL> typo... "upower - i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_bq2753x_0"
<flohack> reading from DBus?
<flohack> seems to work
<flohack> my path is /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_battery
<torusJKL> cool.
<flohack> but it says pending-charge what does it mean
<flohack> upower -e gives all paths
<flohack> thats nice
<torusJKL> flohback: I get either discharging or charging.
<flohack> oki seems that is not fully brought up yet
<flohack> So I need to be careful, even when on cable. Maybe doesnt charge on computer
<torusJKL> flohack: isn't charging managed by software these days? maybe your port does not support charging (yet).
<flohack> exactly, thats what Im afraid
<flohack> the lxc container doesn not bring up the charging daemon maybe
<flohack> Going to sleep now. Who is a Mir expert here? =)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-08
<Qwertie> Ubuntu touch uses mir right?
<dobey> Qwertie: yes
<dobey> unity8 is based on mir
<cc> is there any application about "Contacts blacklist"?
<cc> ubuntu phone
<cc> mei zu pro 5
<Tims_Tech> Could someone help me with creating a stock device tree?
<krowv> I’m trying to use phablet-dev-bootstrap -c phablet
<krowv> keep getting this error: ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository
<krowv> is a repo down or something?
<Tims_Tech> krowv, yes
<krowv> well that would explain it
<Tims_Tech> yes
<Tims_Tech> I tried today too
<krowv> just successfully built AOSP for my nexus 4, and now was moving onto building Ubuntu Phone from source.   Guiess it’ll have to wait.
<Tims_Tech> yep
<Tims_Tech> I need to make a device tree for AOSP first
<Tims_Tech> we have cm11
<Tims_Tech> but I can't use that one.
<TheKit> Tims_Tech, do you have cm12?
<Tims_Tech> nope
<Tims_Tech> cm11
<Tims_Tech> ad cm12 is done but doesn't work on the HN version, the H is lucky though
<krowv> So is Ubuntu Phone still based off of 4.4.2_r1?
<Tims_Tech> I think
<Tims_Tech> yes
<krowv> ultimately I’m trying to make Ubuntu Phone work on a Galaxy S4.
<Tims_Tech> possible
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> but you need a AOSP device tree
<krowv> doesn’t seem like it should be to horrible if I can get AOSP to run on it.
<TheKit> or if you have CM12, you can try with UBPorts tree
<Tims_Tech> The cm11 and cm12 device trees are very
<Tims_Tech> the same
<Tims_Tech> :P
<krowv> I’m confused.  is their an ubuntu based off of CM?  Or are you just talking about using CM
<TheKit> Ubuntu is based off AOSP
<Tims_Tech> yes
<Tims_Tech> but it was based of CM
<TheKit> there is unofficial tree based of CM (UBports)
<krowv> interesting
<Tims_Tech> I want to build Ubuntu touch by myself so I dont want UBports
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> need to eat lunch
<krowv> Tims_Tech: what would be the difference?
<Tims_Tech> krowv, doing things by yourself gives you a feeling :P
<TheKit> well, UBports also involves building it by yourself
<krowv> I’m all about building things myself to learn…   I did just build AOSP from source and install on a Nexus 4.  I’ve also installed Ubuntu Phone on my Nexus 4 as well.  now I’m trying to build it from source.
<krowv> and now I just learned about UBports, so checking that out.
<TheKit> Nexus 4 is fine from AOSP, as it's supported
<krowv> So what is the relationship between the UBPorts project and Ubuntu Phone itself?
<TheKit> UBPorts is based on Ubuntu Phone, but they ported changes from Ubuntu's AOSP tree onto CM12 tree
<krowv> So its an independent group but working somewhat in parallel.
<krowv> sounds simmilar to the CM <—> AOSP relationship itself
<applemuncy> Hi, I'm also in the just starting to build ubports. Every choice is falling over with different compile errors.
<Tims_Tech> so ubports
<Tims_Tech> are a dev team
<Tims_Tech> :P
<applemuncy> It seems a one man team  : )  mariogrip
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<Tims_Tech> he is pretty good with developing
<Tims_Tech> so I want to join :P
<Tims_Tech> :P
<applemuncy> And he must be busy doing other things.
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> why? applemuncy
<applemuncy> Why?
<Tims_Tech>  applemuncy> And he must be busy doing other things.
<Tims_Tech> why?
<Tims_Tech> or what do you mean?
<applemuncy> I mean, he hasn't been active on ubports a few months now.
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<applemuncy> I've only been looking into ubports myself a few weeks.
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<Tims_Tech> I would love to join and learn from his dev skills
<applemuncy> So it seems ubports is running on autopilot : )
<applemuncy> Yes, he seems very good.
<Tims_Tech> I will mail him and ask if he wants to idk join my irc channel .
<krowv> So what all is involved porting to new hardware?  I’m asking because I’m trying to eventually make Ubuntu Phone work on a Samsung Galaxy S4.
<krowv> It seems like I can build AOSP for it, then loading ubuntu phone shouldn
<krowv> t  be that hard.
<Tims_Tech> but
<krowv> Am I missing something huge?
<Tims_Tech> you need a device tree
<Tims_Tech> stock
<Tims_Tech> :P
<Tims_Tech> and I have NO IDEA how to create one
<Tims_Tech> krowv, can you help me>?
<krowv> Not sure what you mean by device tree.
<applemuncy> I'm also getting the message "Trying dependencies-only mode on a non-existing device tree?"
<Tims_Tech> applemuncy, that is not a problem
<Tims_Tech> it says it all the time
<applemuncy> Thanks, good to know.
<Tims_Tech> applemuncy, np
<Tims_Tech> :P
<applemuncy> When I try to build aosp_shamu-eng, lunch creates a local_manifests directory with roomservice.xml
<applemuncy> Oops, lost Tim.
<TheKit> krowv, basically you need to build patched Android base (AOSP or CM, whatever) which is going to be run inside LXC container
<TheKit> and then make sure different components of Ubuntu run (for example, Mir is pretty troublesome on new devices)
<tims_techlaptop> DAMNIT
<tims_techlaptop> ubuntu touch is based of android 5.0 :(
<TheKit> no
<TheKit> there are 4.4, 5.1 and 6.0 trees
<tims_techlaptop> TheKit, srsly?
<tims_techlaptop> COOL
<tims_techlaptop> :D
<tims_techlaptop> TheKit, but how to create ubuntu touch from cm11 sources then?
<tims_techlaptop> ow nvm
<tims_techlaptop> I can create AOSP with cm11 sources
<tims_techlaptop> will try
<tims_techlaptop> and then
<tims_techlaptop> I CAN do that
<TheKit> tims_techlaptop, you can't
<TheKit> but you can port patches from Ubuntu AOSP tree onto CM11 tree if you really want
<tims_techlaptop> TheKit, ?
<TheKit> <tims_techlaptop> I can create AOSP with cm11 sources
<tims_techlaptop> yep
<tims_techlaptop> I need to recreate the device tree
<tims_techlaptop> but
<tims_techlaptop> I can use most of it
<applemuncy> Speaking of lunch, I wonder if I did the right thing?
<applemuncy> I fallowed the install instructions on ubuntu touch.
<applemuncy> then after running . build/envsetup.sh
<applemuncy> I went to run lunch, but it wasn't installed.
<applemuncy> So did an apt-get to install lunch.  Was that the right thing to do?
<tims_techlaptop> hmm applemuncy
<tims_techlaptop> depends
<applemuncy> So I'm reading though envsetup.sh
<applemuncy> Does it provide the lunch normally?
<tims_techlaptop> yes
<tims_techlaptop> normally
<tims_techlaptop> which linux distro are you on?
<applemuncy> Ahhh
<applemuncy> Ubuntu 16.04
<tims_techlaptop> me too :D
<tims_techlaptop> it should just work
<applemuncy> I often have multiple xterms open. Maybe I tried to run lunch in one I had not run envsetup.sh in.
<tims_techlaptop> applemuncy, yes
<applemuncy> I see that envsetup.sh is very powerful.
<tims_techlaptop> yepppppp
<applemuncy> Does things I did not expect.
<tims_techlaptop> applemuncy, ur learning fast
<applemuncy> Nope, I'm digging on Linux 20 years now. Still don't know it all  : )
<applemuncy> So not a fast learner.
<tims_techlaptop> applemuncy, I am 14 :P
<tims_techlaptop> I am the new gen
<tims_techlaptop> lol
<applemuncy> I been meeting some amazing teenagers in my local makerspace.
<applemuncy> Glad to meet you Tim  : )
<tims_techlaptop> np :P
<tims_techlaptop> I mean
<tims_techlaptop> oops
<tims_techlaptop> glad to meet you too applemuncy
<tims_techlaptop> :P
<tims_techlaptop> applemuncy, I live i nthe Netherlands, you>
<tims_techlaptop> ?
<tims_techlaptop> in**
<applemuncy> Indiana, USA
<tims_techlaptop> :P
<tims_techlaptop> how old are you?
<applemuncy> 68  : )
<tims_techlaptop> :D
<tims_techlaptop> applemuncy, are you male or female?
<applemuncy> I'm a guy
<tims_techlaptop> me too
<tims_techlaptop> :P
<applemuncy> Male, that is.
<tims_techlaptop> yep
<tims_techlaptop> I am the new generation
<tims_techlaptop> I learn fast
<tims_techlaptop> lol
<tims_techlaptop> :P
<tims_techlaptop> ;)
<applemuncy> Yes, indeed.
<tims_techlaptop> I started with creating roms 3 weeks back
<tims_techlaptop> :P
<tims_techlaptop> I am fast
<tims_techlaptop> :P
<applemuncy> Early access to the Internet makes a big difference.
<tims_techlaptop> yep
<tims_techlaptop> :P
<applemuncy> Sad to need to do real life now.  I'm be back!
<tims_techlaptop> bye :P
<ahoneybun_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdfDRqRi_eI&index=27&list=PL02HDVnTgIcpnnRo8PRZDJnxILA2IHIpI
<ahoneybun_> Win 10 Phone to Desktop
<Tims_Tech> that is old news ahoneybun_ :)
<ahoneybun_> this video is new
<ahoneybun_> so they do a few things that Ubuntu did first
<krowv> I’m using Ubuntu 16.04.  For building from source can I use the version of phablet that comes with 16.04?  Or do I need to add the phablet-tools PPA?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-10-09
<Flohack> Good Morning
<Flohack> Anyone can help me with that:  validate_display:262 error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)
<Flohack> Some rumor telling me it´s a DPI problem
<Flohack> But where to set different dpi/ppi
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi Guys, what ist the best way to backup my contacts and messages on my bq aqauris 4.5
<mimecar> good evening..
<Tims_Tech> are the servers again not up?
<Tims_Tech> PC failed; HTTP 503 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 503 Service Unavailable
<Tims_Tech> AGAIN?
<Tims_Tech> I need to download the stuff
<mimecar> store works for me on E4.5
<JanC> proxy?
<popey> Tims_Tech: best place to ask is #canonical-sysadmin as the people there are able to restart the service, we can't.
<Tims_Tech> popey, I asked, now I am waiting for an responds
<popey> You likely won't get a fast response on the weekend I'm afraid.
<Tims_Tech> popey, I got a responds
<Tims_Tech> I need to mail them
<Tims_Tech> ugh
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi Guys, what ist the best way to backup my contacts and messages on my bq aqauris 4.5
<popey> Nycticebuscoucan: pretty sure they're just sqlite databases. I made a backup script which might help. it just backs up all the files on the phone to your pc. https://github.com/popey/buds
<Nycticebuscoucan> popey: thank you and is it then possible to load back only the messages and the contacts back to the phone?
<popey> Not tried, but I expect so, if you know where they are stored
<Nycticebuscoucan> ok thank you then I guess I just have to try
<delete_> can someone help me troubleshoot why my MX4 won't mount?
<skjones> i find it hard to get details on ubuntu phone usage in the US.  does it work with US carriers?
<JanC> some of the phones that can be used with Ubuntu (some Nexus phones etc.) should work in the US
<OerHeks> Aquarius E5 works in the US, but sold out > http://www.technobuffalo.com/2015/08/09/first-ubuntu-phone-is-now-available-in-the-u-s-but-with-a-catch/
<JanC> well, for some value of "works"  :P
<JanC> you can call and use dial-up speed data  :)
